# Sometimes you just need to scream!!!



## maryannette (May 18, 2008)

*[SIZE=18pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGG!!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

^^^ Is that a Howard Dean sort of scream?? hmy:

Either way, I hope you feel better.  FWIW - I have had three (3) screaming sessions today myself.

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (May 19, 2008)

What about laughing?

I could use a laugh-fest today. Hmm, a scream-fest wouldn't be bad either.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktulu (May 19, 2008)

Must not have been too bad. You screamed in pink.


----------



## maryannette (May 19, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Must not have been too bad. You screamed in pink.


It wasn't too bad. I just got irritated at #%#[email protected]@^&amp;$%#&amp;*! I'm better now.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 19, 2008)

^^ Whoa, remind me never to cross you!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I got out of a screaming situation this morning ...

I was able to gently persuade someone that they NEEDED to retain an additional $5M in a letter of credit. While he wasn't very happy - he didn't dress me down either.

Sounds like I have already hit the pinnacle of my week! :woot: I am wondering if I can sneak out for early $2 pints .... 

JR


----------



## csb (May 19, 2008)

I need to gently persuade someone this morning to let $20K be spent somewhere else and then later persuade someone they won't need the last $95 for design. If I do that this morning, do I get to go out for pints too?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

csb said:


> If I do that this morning, do I get to go out for pints too?


You totally have my permission! Because two people going out for $2 pints is better than a solo act! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (May 19, 2008)

I filed some old papers and cleaned out some old files... no $2 pints for me today (taking my son to the doctor this afternoon)!


----------



## squishles10 (May 19, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*[/SIZE]

I DON'T FEEL BETTER. :angry:


----------



## TouchDown (May 19, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!

Oh, I mean...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

^^ That would be because those are all Brown A's ... imagery that could be considered akin to a brown star! :laugh:

My recommendation:

Visualize yourself strangling whatever person is causing the grief in your office/project. Notice I said visualize ... do NOT act on the impulses!!

JR


----------



## maryannette (May 19, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I DON'T FEEL BETTER. :angry:


Try it in pink, squish.


----------



## maryannette (May 19, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!


That looks like a girl scream.


----------



## squishles10 (May 19, 2008)

I distracted myself for a while. I'm moderately better now. I can't believe it's only Monday- wtf???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2008)

Dammit I love gin!


----------



## squishles10 (May 19, 2008)

hes lucky I haven't broken his face. What an @ss. I swear if I wasn't waiting for a special letter in the mail next month I'd tell him precisely where to go. He's uninvited to my wedding.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2008)

^ Whoa! Where's that come from?


----------



## squishles10 (May 19, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Whoa! Where's that come from?


In short, my phone so it didn't go through the company server. I just got whined at bc I took work home so I didn't miss a plane. And I had an email waiting for me at 7 this morning asking where my timesheet was. He had it already. AND he had my coworker checking on me to see what time I got here. I think a stick needs removed from an orifice.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I think a stick needs removed from an orifice.


You are being too charitable .. it sounds like he needs a 4" x 8" removed! :laugh:

JR


----------



## squishles10 (May 19, 2008)

jregieng said:


> You are being too charitable .. it sounds like he needs a 4" x 8" removed! :laugh:
> JR


He's actually lost us contracts because of his sunny disposition. ContractS. With an "S".


----------



## csb (May 19, 2008)

I bet he might lose an employee too!


----------



## maryannette (May 19, 2008)

*[SIZE=14pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEYAAAAAAA!!!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## EM_PS (May 19, 2008)

Primal scream (SCREAM) and shout (SHOUT)

Tear that #ucker down!

--da Crue


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

mary said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEYAAAAAAA!!!!![/SIZE]*


Lime green?

Is that a margarita induced scream?? 

JR


----------



## maryannette (May 19, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Lime green?
> Is that a margarita induced scream??
> 
> JR


No, but a marguarita might help. :\


----------



## kevo_55 (May 20, 2008)

AHH*HHHHHH*HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!!*

How's that?


----------



## squishles10 (May 20, 2008)

Oooooh, fancy!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 20, 2008)

^^ And that one was "pre-marguarita!!"


----------



## maryannette (May 21, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> AHH*HHHHHH*HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!!*
> How's that?


That one looks like it is during a seizure.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2008)

I'm about to seizure from looking at it. Looks like a Pokeman scream.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

I feel like having one of those screams this morning. The soon-2-B ex-Mrs. JR decided to go down to sprint and transfer my phone # to a different phone and change the pin#/security question so I can't readily fix the problem.

How very nice and childish of her .... &lt;_&lt;

Fortunately it is only a mild disruption for me. 

JR


----------



## roadwreck (May 21, 2008)

*[SIZE=36pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH[/SIZE]*

HHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only 3 days of this left. I should have quit last Friday.


----------



## ktulu (May 21, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I feel like having one of those screams this morning. The soon-2-B ex-Mrs. JR decided to go down to sprint and transfer my phone # to a different phone and change the pin#/security question so I can't readily fix the problem.
> How very nice and childish of her .... &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Fortunately it is only a mild disruption for me.
> ...


Cancel that bitch and get a new one.

Fight fire with fire.


----------



## squishles10 (May 21, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Cancel that bitch and get a new one.
> Fight fire with fire.


DON'T. Just bring it up in court.

Wait, did you meant the ex or the phone? :-\


----------



## bigray76 (May 21, 2008)

^^^Yes?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 21, 2008)

> Only 3 days of this left. I should have quit last Friday.


Friday's my last day here as well. Except I'm leaving because I'm moving, otherwise I'd be here for a while.


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2008)

VT: Is this the weekend of the big move too?

We're hanging around because my son is in a soccer tournament in Danvers. If you and the Mrs. want to take a break from moving, maybe you can come by and we'll burn something on the grill.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 21, 2008)

^ We're moving a week from Saturday.

Next week will be full of the remaining packing, going away parties, and hopefully a little good old fashioned R&amp;R before the move.

There's a lot of stuff we're looking forward to about the move, but losing the level of comfort you have after living/working someplace for a while is rough.

Can we burn the plans from some of my nightmare projects from this place on the grill?


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Can we burn the plans from some of my nightmare projects from this place on the grill?


Absolutely.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 21, 2008)

^ I got one where the state environmental permitting rules changed mid-design phase and we were suddenly on the hook for all sorts of stormwater management we never expected in our schedule or scope. Held up the start construction.

That's the first to get torched.


----------



## squishles10 (May 21, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Friday's my last day here as well. Except I'm leaving because I'm moving, otherwise I'd be here for a while.


You guys suck.


----------



## Dleg (May 21, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH![/SIZE]

My hot water heater died! I woke up this morning and there was nothing coming out of the hot water tap, but plenty cold water. So, fortunately, I turned the power off to the HWH so it wouldn't explode or anything serious, and went to work.

Then, about an hour ago, our housekeeper called and said "there's lots of water coming out of the HWH. LOTS!" So I told her to shut the wall valves off and try to clean it up as best she could. Fortunately, there's a floor drain in the the utility room, for just such event (HWH life expectancy around here is about 5 years, which is amost exactly where we are now).

Now I need to decide whether to get a new electric HWH, or go for an alternative. There's a shop down the road that is selling those small, propane-powered "on demand" heaters, and there is another vendor selling solar HWHs for $500 , installed. At over $0.40 per kWh, I don't think I'll be replacing it with another electric unit.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Cancel that bitch and get a new one.


The song, "Drop it like it't hot" comes to mind for me .... :w00t:



squishles10 said:


> DON'T. Just bring it up in court.


I went ahead and got my own plan - forget the joint acct B.S. I fully intend to bring it up in court as evidence of her lack of 'good faith' for resolving outstanding issues.



squishles10 said:


> Wait, did you meant the ex or the phone? :-\


Both!! :laugh:

JR


----------



## maryannette (May 22, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> There's a lot of stuff we're looking forward to about the move, but losing the level of comfort you have after living/working someplace for a while is rough.


So TRUE. Two months into new job, I'm getting some comfort level, but still adjusting. I miss friends I used to see every day. And I didn't even change residence. New chapters are bittersweet, sometimes, but the book has to have more than one chapter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 22, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I got one where the state environmental permitting rules changed mid-design phase and we were suddenly on the hook for all sorts of stormwater management we never expected in our schedule or scope. Held up the start construction.


Well, duh. Stormwater modeling is the hardest thing in engineering.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

mary said:


> New chapters are bittersweet, sometimes, but the book has to have more than one chapter.


Good point! 

JR


----------



## Mike1144 (May 27, 2008)

I miss the luxury of having coworkers that don't mind the yelling and cussing. I also miss the satisfaction of punching a large CRT monitor right in the middle of the screen.

This new job is in a small office with all genders, and age groups represented. So I'm pretty much left with mouthing the cuss words, and quietly begging Revit TO DO WHAT THE %^$# ITS SUPPOSED TO DO!!!! AND TO STOP $%^&amp;ING MY @#$! UP!

Sorry. I got a little carried away.


----------



## maryannette (May 27, 2008)

Mike1144 said:


> I miss the luxury of having coworkers that don't mind the yelling and cussing ....Sorry. I got a little carried away.


That's what we're here for. I hope you feel better now.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought I would bump this so anyone waiting for results could add to it. I found this to be good for whatever ails you.

[SIZE=24pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWPTHPTHTHTHTHTH[/SIZE]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 10, 2008)

AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!

One of my cowirkers is treating me like his personal drafter. I have other things to do, besides draft all the crap that you are too lazy to do yourself! :angry:


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2008)

AAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHH! I FAILED THE FRICKING PE ANOTHER FREAKING TIME AND NOW I HAVE TO BUY THE FREAKING NEW CERM AND FRICK FRICK FRICK.

I just needed to get this out where it wasn't all public.

Fuck.

There. I said it.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 17, 2008)

That's what we're here for.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 17, 2008)

csb said:


> AAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHH! I FAILED THE FRICKING PE ANOTHER FREAKING TIME AND NOW I HAVE TO BUY THE FREAKING NEW CERM AND FRICK FRICK FRICK.
> I just needed to get this out where it wasn't all public.
> 
> Fuck.
> ...


Sorry to hear that, csb. Happy birthday, btw. You're 25, right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn csb ...

Here's to making it right with #3 !! :beerchug:

My scream: I was just upgraded to a laptop + docking station + dual-screen monitors and it is all WRONG !!

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2008)

Twenty-nine...so maybe I'll just make it a goal to pass the PE before 30?

jr- careful...they might give you a 486


----------



## maryannette (Jun 17, 2008)

csb said:


> Twenty-nine...so maybe I'll just make it a goal to pass the PE before 30?


I passed my PE before I turned 50 - last year.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 17, 2008)

csb said:


> Twenty-nine...so maybe I'll just make it a goal to pass the PE before 30?
> jr- careful...they might give you a 486


Well, I didn't make it, but I have a feeling we'll both make October our month!


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree...let's do it! 

(PS...Such a cute baby!!)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^Thanks, csb.

AAARRRRGGGHHHH! For the second time in a month, I have had a class that I need to take to keep my certs current cancelled less than 24 hours before the class. To save my company $$, I reserve hotels through online sources. However, the reservations either cannot be cancelled, or you have to cancel &gt; 24 hours in advance. I still get reimbursed by the company, but what a PITA. AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just went on a bike ride, looking all sexy in my spandex and sports bra, and on the way back in a come across this woman wearing a bikini and heels, with two guys obviously doing a photo shoot. Uhh, okay, youre at a lake, youre going to break your ankle. The heels didnt match the bikini, who let you wear that. She seemed really mad when I tried to run her over with my bike. :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 25, 2008)

> The heels didnt match the bikini, who let you wear that.


YEAH! That's terrible!

I recommend that she takes off that bikini immediately.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> looking all sexy in my spandex and sports bra


:GotPics:



squishles10 said:


> come across this woman wearing a bikini and heels


:GotPics:


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 25, 2008)

hell no. im not going to do that to anyone.

hell no. i think shes inflated enough.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2008)

Seconded.


----------



## Casey (Jun 26, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!

I missed my charter flight for today's site visit...

I wonder how much shit I am in... I know the project engineer is going to be pissed. Not to mention the client, since they are the ones paying for the flight....

Oh god... this morning has been horrible and it isn't even 8am yet.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^ HFS !!! You are making me cringe thinking about that ....

I hope it doesn't come down too hard on you.

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 26, 2008)

Ouch, Casey. Good luck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2008)

How'd you miss the flight? Magic eight ball says you're future is cloudy.


----------



## Casey (Jun 26, 2008)

I forgot the itenary at the office (I swore I packed it in my bag), so this morning I figured I would be able to find the place, there can't be that many small air charter companies, right? Well, I picked the two that weren't mine and by the time I found out which one was mine, it had already left...

I had no numbers to call, that was all at the office....

I won't be fired, not worried about that. I am more worried about the relations with the client and blow back from that...

I just wish this day would end, as of right now my manager isn't in and won't be in for 30 minutes to an hour, so I am here sitting here sweating, worried about what they might do...

I guess in the end my company will probably have to swallow the flight cost and I will probably get sent up another day... I'm just worried about the project engineer, he gets pissy when his projects have problems (doesn't care about other non-related projects, of course). Too bad he doesn't go on vacation until next week.

I guess I better start practising my "I'm sorry. It won't happen again" speech complete with puppy dog eyes.... Thankfully I get a lot of practise with my wife!


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 26, 2008)

[email protected] engineers. . . . .


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2008)

Casey: that sux. hope the fallout is not too harsh and long lingering.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think it'll be much more than a "Casey you dumb fark!" Lecture, although those are bad enough.

Hope it works out OK.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2008)

Go put your spare tire on your car. Tell them you had a flat on the way, and it took time to change it. And you didn't want to drive too fast on the donut.

Gotta work better than the truth.


----------



## Casey (Jun 26, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Go put your spare tire on your car. Tell them you had a flat on the way, and it took time to change it. And you didn't want to drive too fast on the donut.
> Gotta work better than the truth.


Been contemplating that one...


----------



## Casey (Jun 26, 2008)

A quick update...

My department chief thought it was funny (I assumed that would be his reaction) and told me not to worry.... And the project engineer is out of the office... so maybe his away on vacation and won't get to hear about it until he gets back...

Now I just need to find a way to reach the other guy that I was supposed to go with and have him do my measurements....


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 26, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!![/SIZE]

I woke up to beeping this morning... it was a forklift driving over my septic tank and causing a headach not even remotely related to the beverages I consumed last night.... I hate stupid people... why would you drive over the green little circle things if you didn't know what they were... AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 29, 2008)

holy crap that sucks!!!!! bad choice of words? :O


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 29, 2008)

can we say if they refuse to pay... small claims court... I don't care who... but I bought this house brand new and have lived here exactly two weeks... hire a contractor and their delivery people drive over the septic tank... not my prob... it's theirs... I was out with the dogs and said... let me put them up and then bam... "uhh miss, I don't think you want me to go this way" no you dumb shit, I would have sent you down the electrical easement to this nice open area where my septic tank is NOT! geez...


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 30, 2008)

home owners insurance?


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 30, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> home owners insurance?


Sounds like that would go against the contractor's vehicle insurance. Any idiot should know to check with the home owner before driving on the yard. There are all kinds of things even on the easements.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know what they were delivering, but I'd say it sounds like it's "free"...


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 30, 2008)

remind me, next time i think its a good idea to ask my mothers opinion on something that that is the dumbest idea ever. my god that woman likes to talk. and not even about relevant things. she likes to go on tangents and never shut the hell up. its no wonder we cant live in the same damn state. jesus christ! my ears are bleeding.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 1, 2008)

*OOOOOHHH ... RRRRRR ... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHPPHT!!!!!*

Okay, maybe I'm awake now.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 11, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I am so frustrated right now. I was in a decent mood, I have a concert tonight, and was looking forward to the weekend. Now I'm just pissed off.


----------



## csb (Jul 11, 2008)

^ care to vent?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2008)

gymrat1279 PE said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I am so frustrated right now. I was in a decent mood, I have a concert tonight, and was looking forward to the weekend. Now I'm just pissed off.


so... what concert are you going to?


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 14, 2008)

Went to Martina McBride. It was great. Things were much better after I left work.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 19, 2008)

I got a job offer! :-D


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 19, 2008)

and ran into the goodie goodie from the last job yesterday at a bar- what a bitch. the look on her face was shocking- it was hilarious!


----------



## Vishal (Jul 19, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got a job offer! :-D


Congrats Squish!! :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:

So did you accept it?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome squish!

I think yours is the first happy scream in here.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats, squish!!!! Hope it's a good one.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 20, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I got a job offer! :-D


Good on ya mate!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 20, 2008)

GO Sqish!


----------



## csb (Jul 20, 2008)

ooh! Congrats!

Here's my scream from yesterday... AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## testee (Jul 20, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I just went on a bike ride, looking all sexy in my spandex and sports bra, and on the way back in a come across this woman wearing a bikini and heels, with two guys obviously doing a photo shoot. Uhh, okay, youre at a lake, youre going to break your ankle. The heels didnt match the bikini, who let you wear that. She seemed really mad when I tried to run her over with my bike. :dunno:


since all we have is our imagination


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2008)

> I got a job offer! :-D


AWESOME Squish!!!! Congrats.


----------



## cement (Jul 21, 2008)

great news!


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats! Are you accepting it? Is it something you'd like?


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 22, 2008)

so wtf? did spandex girl take/get the job? anyone. . . .anyone. . .


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah so I countered and I haven't heard back from them. Granted it was yesterday, but jeez. I wasn't asking for the freaking moon! I'd take the original offer, I just think that they could do better. I just left a message so hopefully I hear soon.


----------



## Vishal (Jul 22, 2008)

good luck.. another wait after the results...


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm frankly getting tired of it. I'm also not willing to work for people that are dicking around like this, although I understand the checks they have to make, this is ridiculous. If they don't want to give me any more, just say no, this is all you get. Fine.


----------



## Vishal (Jul 22, 2008)

Relax squish. It is understandable that this all can get frustrating. Just take a deep breath and wait for another 24 hours. In the mean time, try and invest some time in other potential employers. Did you absolutely like the job and the company that it means a lot?


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 22, 2008)

Problem is they wanted an answer by close of business today. How do I do that if they won't return my phone call? I don't feel like I can just back accept the original offer NOW.


----------



## Vishal (Jul 22, 2008)

At least you have your call in, so they know that youhave initiated the contact. It would look a desperation step to accept the original offer now, unless they refuse to negotiate and then you can choose to accept the original offer. May be they are deliberating on your counter offer and will be getting back to you tomorrow or the person in-charge may be out of office today! Hang on till tomorrow afternoon I guess.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I just emailed back so I had written record that I had contacted them today and had left a message earlier. They still have to verify stuff I'm sure so we'll see.

I need a beer.

Also, a new computer would be great- this broken computer crap is really annoying!!!


----------



## Vishal (Jul 22, 2008)

How about the beer for now, and when you have an offer get a new computer and a beer again  !!


----------



## frazil (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the offer Squish. Listen to Vishal - have a beer and relax. Good luck!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope today brings good news, squish.


----------



## sehad (Jul 23, 2008)

Good deal squish. Hope everthing works out for you


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 23, 2008)

Squish, you've done everything correctly thus far - its a crap economy for sure, but nobody's gonna give you more money if you don't ask for it - you're not down to desperation time (else you would have accepted right off) - just chill, have a mojito, cerveza, what ev. . .start targeting other firms / postions to maybe take mind off of this particular one for awhile.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's all good I found out what happened. They sent the HR guy home early yesterday cuz he has pink eye. So he never got my call or email, but he called today and I got more than the original offer so I took it! (No more crapping around!!!)

Beer me!


----------



## ktulu (Jul 23, 2008)

congrats, squishles!!


----------



## cement (Jul 23, 2008)

awesome! :beerchug:


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> It's all good I found out what happened. They sent the HR guy home early yesterday cuz he has pink eye. So he never got my call or email, but he called today and I got more than the original offer so I took it! (No more crapping around!!!)
> Beer me!


Great news squish! Congrats!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## Casey (Jul 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> It's all good I found out what happened. They sent the HR guy home early yesterday cuz he has pink eye. So he never got my call or email, but he called today and I got more than the original offer so I took it! (No more crapping around!!!)
> Beer me!


Since they are willing to bargain with you, you should have thrown in a demand for a window seat... with a view...


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 23, 2008)

Casey said:


> Since they are willing to bargain with you, you should have thrown in a demand for a window seat... with a view...


After the shit I went through today, I'll take anything with a dollar sign.

I'll be in the drunk tank to talk about that one in a few hours...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Vishal (Jul 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> It's all good I found out what happened. They sent the HR guy home early yesterday cuz he has pink eye. So he never got my call or email, but he called today and I got more than the original offer so I took it! (No more crapping around!!!)
> Beer me!


Congratulations!! :multiplespotting:

Now, let the beer flow....


----------



## frazil (Jul 23, 2008)

congratulations!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> It's all good I found out what happened. They sent the HR guy home early yesterday cuz he has pink eye. So he never got my call or email, but he called today and I got more than the original offer so I took it! (No more crapping around!!!)
> Beer me!


Congrats!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

I drank to your success yesterday - multiple double-cuervo margaritas! :beerchug: I think I recall someone cursing me for diluting a perfectly good tequila with mixer ...

JR


----------



## Casey (Jul 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> After the shit I went through today, I'll take anything with a dollar sign.
> I'll be in the drunk tank to talk about that one in a few hours...


Actually, a friend of mine got this request from a possible new hire that was coming straight out of school... The self-entitlement crowd these days apparently thinks that not only when they graduate that they should get a well paying job, but that is should come with nothing less than a window seat...

In the end the flake turned down the job offer (yeah, they actually gave him a job offer, which pained my friend) so he could be with his girlfriend at the other end of the country and do some retail job while she finishes up her masters...

What's wrong with kids these days?


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 23, 2008)

Especially in this economy. At least I'd been doing well enough to not have to freak out and grab the first thing that floated by butyeah it's ridiculous. My first job out of college I took what they offered me. It was stupid more than I'd ever seen before and they weren't totally going to screw me. In fact, this is the first time I've ever countered an offer. The second job, I gave them a number and they said "I think we can do better than that" and gave me a 27% raise!!!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 23, 2008)

Great news, congrats Squish!!!

When do you start? Do you have some freetime, or are you going in like next week?


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 23, 2008)

august 4th. im going out of town this weekend so not yet (ahh the life of the unemployed with the vast amounts of vacation time...)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 23, 2008)

:multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: That's awesome squish! Congratulations! arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks! I'm just glad it's over and the old company is spnsoring the new mac book pro- suckas!!!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats, Squish!!! Glad you had patience.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 24, 2008)

:multiplespotting: Congrats Squish! told you, no worries



Casey said:


> In the end the flake turned down the job offer (yeah, they actually gave him a job offer, which pained my friend) so he could be with his girlfriend at the other end of the country and do some retail job while she finishes up her masters...
> What's wrong with kids these days?


Got me mang, i'm Gen X, so supposedly too lazy to care :dunno:


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

awesome news squish. congrats and good luck at the new place.

beers away!!!


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2008)

Now I'm trying to figure out how to not so subtly let them know that I am no kidding using their unemployment benefits for a new laptop- I can just see the steam coming out of poor Bills ears. Maybe a big bumper sticker across the front of it? Then wheel it into their favorite happy hour locale?

*pricks*


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Now I'm trying to figure out how to not so subtly let them know that I am no kidding using their unemployment benefits for a new laptop- I can just see the steam coming out of poor Bills ears. Maybe a big bumper sticker across the front of it? Then wheel it into their favorite happy hour locale?
> *pricks*


You could just send him a very nice thank you card with pictures of your unemployment debit card and your new laptop.

BTW, I'd hold off on buying that MacBook Pro for now. They are very close to releasing some major upgrades to the Apple laptop line. I'm chomping at the bit to buy a new MacBook, but I don't want to get it if there's a new one coming out in the next month.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2008)

Woohoo another apple-ite! Yeah I heard that too, but my motherboard fried. It doesn't turn on. If it's out by the end of August I'll be okay but after that I'll just have to get one. :-( Or use the fiance's 7 year old PC tower :-O

Insider info says "imminent release" and "possibly August 4th".


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Woohoo another apple-ite!



bla bla bla...

save yourself some money and buy a PC.


----------



## C-Dog (Jul 24, 2008)

I love my Mac. BTW, if you buy a Mac (computer) and they come out with a new one within 30 days, you can get the new one or get the reduced price of the old one. That happened to us we got our first iBook.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think that happened to me at day 35 or something. I was not happy. That's why I'm trying to wait- I don't want that to happen again!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Woohoo another apple-ite! Yeah I heard that too, but my motherboard fried. It doesn't turn on. If it's out by the end of August I'll be okay but after that I'll just have to get one. :-( Or use the fiance's 7 year old PC tower :-O
> Insider info says "imminent release" and "possibly August 4th".


I've heard predictions as early as July 29, but all signs point to it being out before the end of August. In their quarterly financial conference call, there were all kinds of mentions of major product transitions in the coming quarter. The quarter ends at the end of September, so I would assume they would make any changes towards the beginning to middle of the quarter.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ha- I'm so glad I'm not the only one that read that article. I'm still waiting on the unemployment check so the old company can sponsor the thing. Question- if they do, am I obligated to give them advertising space?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2008)

The airport wants to fill in a ditch which is located right in the middle of one of my CERCLA sites...they called the Air Guard TODAY saying the contractor was going to be out there MONDAY! :brickwall:

I found this out right after finding out one of the ladies here at work has terminal brain cancer (12 months left)...it has not been a good day.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 12, 2008)

That blows. :-(


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear it, snickerd.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Sep 15, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! People just don't realize what it takes to become licensed...

I have a cousin that just passed his bar exam. My aunt and uncle put out a family-wide e-mail that he passed and how long and pressure filled it was and how long he had to wait for results. PE pass rates are lower than the bar exam where he took it. I had to wait 2 weeks longer for my results than he did. I had to study just as much. My parents could have done that for me when I got my masters and PE but they didn't. Why should they? Of course the lawyers have to toot their own horn all the time though.

Ok, end of my rant. This has been irritating me all weekend.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ It's not like us to toot our horns, gymrat. But, we know what you did was great!


----------



## csb (Sep 15, 2008)

ooh...I'll jump on that rant with you...I mentioned to an old classmate from high school that I was studying for the PE and she said, "Oh, I bet that's hard, but not as hard as the bar exam." AND SHE'S NOT EVEN GOING TO TAKE THE BAR. Pssh.

We're proud of you!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2008)

mary said:


> ^^ It's not like us to toot our horns, gymrat. But, we know what you did was great!


Sometimes its ok to let out a little toot.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 15, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Sometimes its ok to let out a little toot.


and sometimes it's necessary to let out a BIG toot.


----------



## sehad (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm with you on that. People just don't realize! It's becaue when an engineer does the job right, attention is not brought to it!

Now when an engineer screws up, it draws all the attention in the world! Sad to know that we have a profession that is required for the World to operate, the only curse is that to be an effective engineer you have to go un-noticed by the World. It sucks sometimes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> and sometimes it's necessary to let out a BIG toot.






sehad said:


> I'm with you on that. People just don't realize! It's becaue when an engineer does the job right, attention is not brought to it! It sucks sometimes.


I'm sure if you keep on tooting, someone will notice eventually.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 15, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm sure if you keep on tooting, someone will notice eventually.


agreed. For example if there's two people in an elevator and one toots, then everybody knows who tooted.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 15, 2008)

I always blame it on the dog.


----------



## csb (Sep 15, 2008)

Your engineering mistakes? I don't think that will work unless the dog can run AutoCAD...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2008)

mary said:


> I always blame it on the dog.


I must feed my dog too fancy food, he doesn't toot much so I can never get away with it. The only time he toots is when its a prelude to something far worse.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I must feed my dog too fancy food, he doesn't toot much so I can never get away with it. The only time he toots is when its a prelude to something far worse.


Count yourself lucky. I was visiting family this weekend...my parents dog was super gassy this weekend. I mean clear the room smelly...the dog even gets up and leaves.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2008)

My in-laws had a really old pooch when I was first getting to know them. Sweet, lovable dog. When you combine the fact that she ate cat and dog turds from around the yard with her rotting digestive system and it was a lethal combo. Her breath was just as bad.

My parents have a 20 year old miserable furball of a cat who farts worse than any dog. That, and she has had a lifelong tendency to poop in my dad's closet.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 15, 2008)

After reading these last few off topics posts, I feel compelled to return to the original topic.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## maryannette (Sep 15, 2008)

I hear you. Hope it made you feel better.


----------



## sehad (Sep 15, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


Today, I concur


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2008)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brickwall: :brickwall: *

Why can't people answer a relatively simple and rather straightforward question? I just asked for clarification on what he said at a meeting last week and I got a lengthy email response with a lot of irrelevant information without answering the question.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't tell if this is a good sign or a bad one. The boss came into my office and asked if he could help me with any of my projects, cuz he was "light". I've been working my tail off, and he's "light". ARRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2008)

With the PE around the bend, give him all of them!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2008)

He doesn't touch any of my environmental projects. He wants nothing to do with them (from a management standpoint). He does like the $ it brings in, though.


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2008)

that sucks!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 1, 2008)

csb said:


> that sucks!


I actually like it. I have good client retention, and handle my own billing. My projects are reviewed by an environmental PE in our Denver office, and I ask him any questions that I have. For the geotech. that I dabble in (the simple gravel S &amp; F now and then), I ask my direct boss. It's all good.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 2, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. . . . I am so pissed right now. Managers!


----------



## frazil (Oct 2, 2008)

say no more...


----------



## maryannette (Oct 2, 2008)

I needed a scream this morning, but I was too busy to post.

So,[SIZE=24pt] *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## maryannette (Oct 2, 2008)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## csb (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you okay, Mary? You're screaming a lot today...


----------



## maryannette (Oct 3, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

I'll be fine later. I've been working on self assessment due Monday. Not my most favorite way to spend time.

Maybe one more big push and it'll be over, ...

Wait, I don't think it's THAT painful.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2008)

You must be on NSPS. I heard it really sucks.


----------



## frazil (Oct 3, 2008)

mary said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
> I'll be fine later. I've been working on self assessment due Monday. Not my most favorite way to spend time.


oh, thanks for the reminder. I have one due Monday too. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## maryannette (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I'm on NSPS. It really doesn't suck as bad as most people say, but it just causes stress. I am used to a performance-based self-assessment system. That's what I've been doing for about 10 years. First time in this job means some adjustments. Plus, the system is fairly new, so the kinks are still getting worked out. And, format seems to be extremely important. I feel like I'm doing COBOL programming and getting syntax errors.

Good luck with yours, fraz.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2008)

mary, you must not have ever been on the GS system. The folks that I know who had to change over have nothing nice to say about NSPS. Just wait til all the supervisors get bonuses and the worker bees get squat. I hope it doesn't happen where you are, but it has been the case with all my AF buddies.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 9, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Woohoo another apple-ite! Yeah I heard that too, but my motherboard fried. It doesn't turn on. If it's out by the end of August I'll be okay but after that I'll just have to get one. :-( Or use the fiance's 7 year old PC tower :-O
> Insider info says "imminent release" and "possibly August 4th".


Apple is FINALLY releasing the new Macbooks and Macbook Pros. Only 2 months after the original "imminent release" date. It's been tough holding out this long.


----------



## csb (Oct 10, 2008)

AUGH! Not this Friday....not next Friday...but the next next Friday is the exam AUGH!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Augh !!! The monday before the exam is my birthday!!! :brickwall:

JR


----------



## csb (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy early birthday! This is what I'll be doing for it: :reading:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 10, 2008)

kwitcherbitchin JR. You don't have to take the exam!


----------



## Casey (Oct 10, 2008)

csb said:


> Happy early birthday! This is what I'll be doing for it: :reading:


And here's what I am doing for it:

:jerkit:


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, I never knew you felt that way about JR!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm FINALLY done studying today. THANK GOD.


----------



## frazil (Oct 12, 2008)

Kevo - you do know that once you have your PE you're done, right??

Why do you have to keep taking all these tests?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ That's what my wife keeps telling me.

I'm taking the CA special "mini" exams for my CA Civil license.

There may be one more after that though.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^ I don't think the word 'mini' should be used within the context of characterizing your PE-ness IMHO!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 12, 2008)

csb said:


> AUGH! Not this Friday....not next Friday...but the next next Friday is the exam AUGH!


Now not 'Friday'. . . .not 'Next Friday'. . . .but 'Friday after next'

Daaamn!!


----------



## csb (Oct 13, 2008)

:bananalama:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2008)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ I don't think the word 'mini' should be used within the context of characterizing your PE-ness


So I have four PE-ness's, but only was ever a testee once. Is something wrong with me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^






JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ...Is something wrong with me?


Are you sure you want to open this can of worms?


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 13, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdge ![/SIZE]

:brickwall:

This life is the fudge today.


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2008)

BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

Who the hell makes the ergonomics decisions in this place? The cubicles we have no are God awful and have no space.

But the real kicker, is that someone decided it would be a great idea to put the copier/printer/fax IN THE SUPPLIES CLOSET.

Thats right. We now have people filing into a CLOSET to get their printouts. No room for staplers, hole punches, etc in there, and the in-bin for the fax is still screwed into the wall where the copier USED to be.

In place of our beloved printer, we now have two METAL STORAGE RACKS which are entirely empty, aside from a broken 90's vintage printer sitting on the very top.

Whoever thought this was a good idea deserves repeated swift kicks to the nards.


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2008)

AUGH! THE PE IS THIS WEEK!

I had my first nightmare about it last night. Usually I've been having nightmares for longer. This nightmare mostly centered around the CERM and that I had no idea what was in it.

Oh, and random rant here, why is 30% of the CERM devoted to Structural? The 11th edition was supposed to be all bulked up with Construction and Transportation and it's not. I would have gladly spent $40 for the water and geotech stuff by itself. Stupid Lindeberg.

(I know I'll need the info...just I'd like to see as much transpo as structural)


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 20, 2008)

csb said:


> Oh, and random rant here, why is 30% of the CERM devoted to Structural? The 11th edition was supposed to be all bulked up with Construction and Transportation and it's not. I would have gladly spent $40 for the water and geotech stuff by itself. Stupid Lindeberg.
> (I know I'll need the info...just I'd like to see as much transpo as structural)


Don't worry. The CERM is a pretty good resource even if much of it seems to be directed towards structural. I took the Transpo depth and didn't even look at the structural chapters in the CERM. You'll be fine.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2008)

AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


I will second that feeling ....

edit: Top of Page!


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2008)

AUGGGGHHHHHHH!

Wait...why are you screaming?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2008)

BBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Why are there 5 people working on my project that don't know what the f they are doing.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2008)

I was screaming b/c my fridge died last night, which means we have to buy one NOW. Then, the wife points out here hissing rear driver side tire. So I get up this morning, and change the tire. As I'm putting the spare on, a plastic POS that you use to center the tire on the wheel broke off in the hub. That was about 15 minutes to get the broken plastic part out of the hub. Next, I'm late for work. No big deal, since the boss is out skiing today. Also, my mom is leaving. That is actually a relief (I love her, but can only take so much of her).

Update: I am much better now. Wife is at Costco, and looking at TVs...looks like I'll have either a 40" or 42" LCD HDTV in the FLBuff household tonight!

Edit: Chuck, I'm working on it b/c I have nothing else to do.


----------



## cement (Dec 30, 2008)

the guy getting two new TV's needs to scream? :blink:


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2008)

must be a Colorado thing...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I have been waiting on comments from one of our Community Relations people on a Community Relation plan for one of my sites. I emailed him today to find out if he had any comments as it is past due and his response was he was waiting to see if I had any comments before he responded. WTF. :brickwall: [/SIZE]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 8, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> [SIZE=14pt]AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!
> I have been waiting on comments from one of our Community Relations people on a Community Relation plan for one of my sites. I emailed him today to find out if he had any comments as it is past due and his response was he was waiting to see if I had any comments before he responded. WTF. :brickwall: [/SIZE]


That's messed up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

That's typical. &lt;_&lt;

Been there. Done that. Got the t-shirt.

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2009)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm very pissed off right now. Reading through the oversight contractor field notes for a landfill cover installation and I noticed they made a notion about how there was no way they could get the geonet covered in the required 20days and did nothing about it until I pointed it out to them TWO MONTHS LATER at which they played dumb about the time limit.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> they played dumb about the time limit.


Methinks they weren't "playing".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2009)

YARRRRRRRRGGHHHH!!!

My car decided to give me a surprise birthday present. I went out to clear the snow off it this morning and saw I had a flat tire. Musta hit something yesterday and it leaked out overnight.

First I had to scoop out all the snow around it, then jack it up, which was a pain once snow got into it. So I got the old tire off, then learned that my spare tire cover (I have an older CRV with the spare mounted on the back) was frozen on. So I had to take my electric kettle and heat up water several times to thaw it to the point where I could get it off. The yanking on the tire and cover was enough to dislodge the jack, so I had to jack it up again. I finally get the new tire on there, but there was snow caked onto the rim, so I had to play the melting game again so gets the bolts on tightly.

And of course one blown tire means you need a pair. Ugh.

Not a fun day.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2009)

^ Could have been worse. At least the spare had air in it.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 19, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> YARRRRRRRRGGHHHH!!!
> My car decided to give me a surprise birthday present. I went out to clear the snow off it this morning and saw I had a flat tire. Musta hit something yesterday and it leaked out overnight.
> 
> First I had to scoop out all the snow around it, then jack it up, which was a pain once snow got into it. So I got the old tire off, then learned that my spare tire cover (I have an older CRV with the spare mounted on the back) was frozen on. So I had to take my electric kettle and heat up water several times to thaw it to the point where I could get it off. The yanking on the tire and cover was enough to dislodge the jack, so I had to jack it up again. I finally get the new tire on there, but there was snow caked onto the rim, so I had to play the melting game again so gets the bolts on tightly.
> ...


I know that some people are anti-patching/plugging... but I had my tire patched last week. The guy at NTB said that as long as the tire is in good shape otherwise, patching from the inside is very effective. Considering that he could have made a sale if he had told me that it was not safe, I feel like he was telling me the truth. I have read that plugging (from the outside) is not recommended as a long-term repair.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate my boss. He knows I am under the gun to finish a big project here... so what does he do, he decides that I need to go on a presentation tomorrow... granted I set up a week of meetings with subcontractors to talk about their scopes to make sure out number is responsible.

Instead, I lose a day (a day I don't have time to lose) going to a presentation, smiling, and speaking for a maximum of about 2 minutes about the glorious world of estimating.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2009)

Our constructability guy who rants and raves about what we're doing, and how we're going to do it, had just asked me to do his presentation on our weld tracking software for him. Well, that'd be nice... if we actually had one. We have scratched the old one, and a third party is developing it for us right now. Ought to make for a reeeeeally short presentation.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^Like when my boss makes us talk about our 'cost database'... ummm, yeah, like where is that? Did I miss that memo... Cost Database = my head.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> ^^^Like when my boss makes us talk about our 'cost database'... ummm, yeah, like where is that? Did I miss that memo... Cost Database = my head.


Sounds just like our weld reject rate tracking on our scrubber jobs with no radiography requirements!


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 19, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I know that some people are anti-patching/plugging... but I had my tire patched last week. The guy at NTB said that as long as the tire is in good shape otherwise, patching from the inside is very effective. Considering that he could have made a sale if he had told me that it was not safe, I feel like he was telling me the truth. I have read that plugging (from the outside) is not recommended as a long-term repair.


Plugging or patching is a great repair so long as the hole is on the tread... but the sidewall is a different story - something about the movement of the sidewall as you're hitting bumps, potholes, etc.

What did they charge you for the repair... or was it under warranty? I've often wondered how slim the margins are on tire sales - you hardly ever see blowout sales. But if the margin's too slim, how can they afford to offer warranties?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 19, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Plugging or patching is a great repair so long as the hole is on the tread... but the sidewall is a different story - something about the movement of the sidewall as you're hitting bumps, potholes, etc.
> What did they charge you for the repair... or was it under warranty? I've often wondered how slim the margins are on tire sales - you hardly ever see blowout sales. But if the margin's too slim, how can they afford to offer warranties?


Mine was a nail through the tread... just about dead center of the tire, so easy to fix.

They did not charge anything for the repair. I was surprised. We bought the car 3 months ago from carmax, so no warranty... the guy just said "remember us when it's time to replace all of the tires, in about 20,000 miles or so"


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 19, 2009)

Last time I had a tire plugged it was &lt; $10. You can also buy a plug kit and do it yourself, but I figure for &lt; $10 it's not worth the hassle.

Last time I had a flat tire was a nail through the sidewall. Thankfully I'd paid for the road hazard warranty at Discount Tire, so my replacement was free. But the Bronco takes a weird sized tire so it took a week to get it.

VTE, why did you need a pair of tires? Do you have a limited-slip differential?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 19, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Last time I had a tire plugged it was &lt; $10. You can also buy a plug kit and do it yourself, but I figure for &lt; $10 it's not worth the hassle.
> Last time I had a flat tire was a nail through the sidewall. Thankfully I'd paid for the road hazard warranty at Discount Tire, so my replacement was free. But the Bronco takes a weird sized tire so it took a week to get it.
> 
> VTE, why did you need a pair of tires? Do you have a limited-slip differential?



Must be something about the bronco... ours had a nail through the sidewall as well when we sold it "as is" and disclosed this to the buyer. We had never bought new tires for that thing... and it never had four matching ones on it...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2009)

> VTE, why did you need a pair of tires? Do you have a limited-slip differential?


I've got all wheel drive. Typically, they replace both front or rear at the same time.

I ended up getting one with a similar tread pattern to the others and it seems to be ok so far.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2009)

not for anything but it's always been my philosphy to buy tires in pairs/sets. It's me belief the you really don't want to have a significant difference in tread on one corner of the car regardless of the drive configuration (FWD, RWD, or AWD).

I recentlty bought some snow tires of my car and the tire dealer told me that he was mandated (not sure if he alluded to law or concious) to sell me 4 tires for a FWD car. He said somethin about the rear end braking loose and swinging around if I only had aggressive snows on the front. I think that's a little overkill (if you have some decent tread on the rears), but I bought into it anyway.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2009)

^Oh, he's BSing you on that one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2009)

> not for anything but it's always been my philosphy to buy tires in pairs/sets. It's me belief the you really don't want to have a significant difference in tread on one corner of the car regardless of the drive configuration (FWD, RWD, or AWD).


The other three were in good shape with plenty of tread left. I got one by the same mfr that is basically this year's version of that tire, so I felt ok about just getting the one and the tire shop didn't have any objections. I was fully expecting I'd need a pair though.

I'm a firm believer in good tires. I think it's important that the part of your car that actually touches the road is in good shape and good quality.

Plus those 4 for $99 tires pop left and right.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> The other three were in good shape with plenty of tread left. I got one by the same mfr that is basically this year's version of that tire, so I felt ok about just getting the one and the tire shop didn't have any objections. I was fully expecting I'd need a pair though.
> I'm a firm believer in good tires. I think it's important that the part of your car that actually touches the road is in good shape and good quality.
> 
> Plus those 4 for $99 tires pop left and right.


If the other 3 are all good I'd have no problem replacing just 1.

Cap'n: FWIW, there's some wisdom in keeping similar tread (therefore grip/response) equal in all four corners. For this instance I actually bought some good aggressive winter tires (not all-weather) and I bought 4. Price was quite reasonable for the size I needed (got 4 mounted and balanced for &lt; $400). The tires on the car were good tread but they'd spin pretty easily if the ground was wet from rain and I wasn't looking forward to heading into a NE winter with them. So far we've had some pretty decent snowstorms and these tires have performed excellent on my 99 LeSabre. I'll get my use out of the "summer tires" come March/April.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 26, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

OK I feel better now.

Not really, but it felt good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

*[SIZE=24pt]AAARRRGGHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*

[email protected]#$%^&amp;

%^&amp;*())

#$%^&amp;*(()&amp;

{})&amp;^^%@#

WHy .. why ... why ...

:brickwall: lease:

Okay .. mebbe a little better .. but I am still feeling the :16:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am trying to pull a Peter Gibbons on a friday afternoon... I know I am going to be asked to go to a meeting this Friday that is going to be a nightmare, I have managed to dodge the manager who has been trying to find me all day... only 18 minutes to go and I see he is back in his office... I somehow need to slip out of here quietly and undetected.

I bet he also parked next to me in the lot too...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 11, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I am trying to pull a Peter Gibbons on a friday afternoon... I know I am going to be asked to go to a meeting this Friday that is going to be a nightmare, I have managed to dodge the manager who has been trying to find me all day... only 18 minutes to go and I see he is back in his office... I somehow need to slip out of here quietly and undetected.
> I bet he also parked next to me in the lot too...



You still have to dodge the guy tomorrow and Friday morning. I don't see this ending well for you bigray.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well the meeting requires travel, if I can avoid him for another 8 minutes today and find a job site to visit for at least half of the day tomorrow......


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Well the meeting requires travel, if I can avoid him for another 8 minutes today and find a job site to visit for at least half of the day tomorrow......



A high five to you if you pull it off.

Today has been a clusterfuck of epic proportion. TONS of corporate guys running around, for what I don't know, all camped out around my cubicle or in the cube directly behind me. I've been trying to find work to do to appear busy, but have met only minimal success, hence my being missing from EB for the latter half of the day. Luckily only one is left, and he's a former construction guy, so he knows how it is.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 12, 2009)

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One freaking email is all I ask for... that is all, just a glimmer of hope.


----------



## benbo (Feb 12, 2009)

engineergurl said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> One freaking email is all I ask for... that is all, just a glimmer of hope.


What's wrong EG?


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 13, 2009)

Supe said:


> A high five to you if you pull it off.
> 
> 
> Today has been a clusterfuck of epic proportion. TONS of corporate guys running around, for what I don't know, all camped out around my cubicle or in the cube directly behind me. I've been trying to find work to do to appear busy, but have met only minimal success, hence my being missing from EB for the latter half of the day. Luckily only one is left, and he's a former construction guy, so he knows how it is.


High five!

It is Friday, I am in my office, not at the meeting. I expressed my issues with the meeting, the people I was going to the meeting for, and my current workload to my boss.... so I am here at my desk and my boss ended up having to go to the meeting instead. It's like a double bonus - no meeting, no boss in the office!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2009)

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2009)

> High five!


Great Success!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> High five!


:woot:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2009)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I fucking hate the CNMI government. WTF! They give you task to do, you go out and get it done before they even realize you begin, and they're response it to get _really_ angry at you for not telling them that you started yet.

So much for the fucking mission. Assholes. Maybe I need to get back to the private sector where initiative is rewarded, not punished.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

PEOPLE!!!!!! *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 18, 2009)

My boss currently has me assigned to:

$400M hospital project - budgeting

$50M lump sum bid

$115M lump sum bid

$20M Site package proposal/bid

$25M Vivarium expansion - proposal/bid

All I have in the way of help is my mechanical guy, electrical guy, and a junior guy (who doubles as my secretary since she got canned).

My boss is busy buying new camera lenses.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 23, 2009)

^You need to keep your eyes open for the next bigray, so you can peel off and form your own company, hire him, and then have junior do all the work while you shop on the internet to spend the profits.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2009)

Blaaaaaaaaugh.

Something I ate yesterday is NOT agreeing with my stomach, and in a puke-ish fashion. Methinks it was the Kroger brand mac and cheese.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Blaaaaaaaaugh.
> Something I ate yesterday is NOT agreeing with my stomach, and in a puke-ish fashion. Methinks it was the Kroger brand mac and cheese.


I'm not sure yelling at your shoes qualifies as "screaming" in the context of this thread. We're going to need a ruling from the judges.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Methinks it was the Kroger brand mac and cheese.


Manufactured by Peanut Corporation of America? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm not sure yelling at your shoes qualifies as "screaming" in the context of this thread. We're going to need a ruling from the judges.


It was an audible blaugh, not in the barf context. Any barfing noises will be enclosed by an asterisk on both sides.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Manufactured by Peanut Corporation of America? :dunno:


And probably packed by my good friend Sal Monella.


----------



## frazil (Feb 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Blaaaaaaaaugh.
> Something I ate yesterday is NOT agreeing with my stomach, and in a puke-ish fashion. Methinks it was the Kroger brand mac and cheese.


me too! I can't figure out what I ate that's bothering me. I've narrowed it down to either the multiple chocolate cupcakes for my sons birthday, or the multiple chocolate martinis to wash them down. Something must have gone bad...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> Blaaaaaaaaugh.
> Something I ate yesterday is NOT agreeing with my stomach, and in a puke-ish fashion. Methinks it was the Kroger brand mac and cheese.


I can't believe you would be consuming evil carbs in such a manner .... hmy:



frazil said:


> me too! I can't figure out what I ate that's bothering me. I've narrowed it down to either the multiple chocolate cupcakes for my sons birthday, or the multiple chocolate martinis to wash them down. Something must have gone bad...


When frazil goes bad ??

:GotPics:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 24, 2009)

> When frazil goes bad ??


I'd buy tickets to see that!


----------



## frazil (Feb 24, 2009)

uh...it's not pretty.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2009)

stupid computers and printers.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2009)

Somebody burnt the daylights out of either popcorn or toast over in the office kitchen. It is not helping the nausea.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 24, 2009)

Does this help?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 24, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

That picture just gave me a stroke!


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2009)

Not cool man, not cool.


----------



## klk (Feb 26, 2009)

Supe said:


> Somebody burnt the daylights out of either popcorn or toast over in the office kitchen. It is not helping the nausea.


Isn't it amazing how that smell travels through the office. Although it could be worse, it could be someone reheating seafood. Or when someone decides to "sanitize" a dry sponge in the microwave for 3 minutes. Sure, it was sanitized, but it was burnt to a crisp too . . .


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2009)

klk said:


> Isn't it amazing how that smell travels through the office. Although it could be worse, it could be someone reheating seafood. Or when someone decides to "sanitize" a dry sponge in the microwave for 3 minutes. Sure, it was sanitized, but it was burnt to a crisp too . . .


Funny you should mention that. My coworker told me that we used to have a bunch of foreign engineers in this office who were CONSTANTLY reheating fish, etc.

And AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

I love how people who have NO FUCKING CLUE what they're doing try to make decisions that affect the entire project.

They're trying to formalize the scheme of how field welds will be numbered on our projects. Well, somebody thought it would be a great idea to make the spool piece part of this number. We don't CARE about the spool number, and we have plenty of field welds which aren't tied to a spool piece at all. Just number it sequentially after the damn ISO and be done with it, like every other EPC company has been doing for the last 50 years!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 26, 2009)

Ummm...Supe. I wasn't sure if you heard...we're including the spool number on all our field wells. And where are those TPS reports?


----------



## maryannette (Feb 26, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

[SIZE=18pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=24pt]*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*[/SIZE]


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH! Incompetant people suck! At least at the end of the day I was right all along.

I helped scope well locations back in 2005 based on regional published information about groundwater flow. When the work plan showed up, the contractor had changed everything because they felt there was no way the regional information could be right about the flow of the water...it has to flow towards the man-made lagoon. I was out voted, it's not my money so I didn't get final say, well actually it sort of is since it was tax payer money but i digress. I just got(yes almost 3yrs for one round of gw sampling) the piss poorly written report and the groundwater flow measurements taken in the field confirmed the regional information so all the wells were placed in the wrong spots. But yet the contractor never mentions the discrepancy and wants no further action approved. HA, yeah right. Just one of many problems.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2009)

F*******************************************************************************

******CK!

Well, my 3 year project in New Orleans that I was headed to in July just got shelved, probably indefinitely. Client didn't get the backing from the utility company they thought they were, and they're pulling everyone out. Now I don't know if I'm going to be stuck in Houston, or put on site in Virginia or Arkansas.

This one just capped off a remarkably shitty week.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 5, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Why does this girl think she needs to remind me that we have a meeting when she's listening in on my phone calls? As if I'm too fucking stupid to remember we have a meeting in 10 minutes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!

10% paycut just hit. My boss saved our office from staff reductions, though. He thinks the paycut thing will last till end of April. Mot a good day. :hang:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 10% paycut just hit. My boss saved our office from staff reductions, though. He thinks the paycut thing will last till end of April. Mot a good day. :hang:


bummer, although a paycheck is better than firing someone. Hope the cut is only temporary!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> bummer, although a paycheck is better than firing someone. Hope the cut is only temporary!


Agreed. My boss thinks that salaries will go back up after April. Still sux, though. Thanks for the consolation.

What's hopeful, though, is that we made it this far, and I'm seeing some signs that we'll be picking up soon. I've been writing a lot of proposals to people that seem ready to go. We'll see.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2009)

Buff:

sorry to hear it. I hope those proposals come through for you and this pay cut is truly only a month or so.

Good luck.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2009)

That sucks Buff, but as said, it's better than not having a job.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 17, 2009)

Hate to hear that, FLBuff. At least it's only for a short time.


----------



## jrsc (Mar 17, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 10% paycut just hit. My boss saved our office from staff reductions, though. He thinks the paycut thing will last till end of April. Mot a good day. :hang:


10% is better than the 45% that I got at the beginning of February with no end to it in the near future.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2009)

Hang in there guys. I'm sorry to hear it.

No actual pay cut here but I just found out we have to withhold a lot more each week to break even on our taxes next year. Over $100/wk.

That and my wife just called to run it by me if it was ok if someone she knew in college could crash at our house before the Boston marathon in a few weeks. I said I wasn't to keen on the idea because it sounds like someone she hasn't heard from in years suddenly wants a favor and I feel like we are being used. Then she told me she already said it was ok and was really just telling me after the fact...oh and her fiance is coming too. And somehow I just get this sinking feeling that we are going to have to give them a ride to and fro.

Then I got to have that uncomfortable pointed argument on the phone, while still trying to sound reasonable, since we are both at work and have other people around. I'm gonna go stick my fingers in an electrical socket now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2009)

After a night's sleeping on it, I am doing much better about the pay cut thing. The wife and I have figured out some ways to cut small things that should add up. jrsc, thanks for the perspective. I'm sorry that you had your salary basically but in half, with no light at the end of the tunnel. That sux! In the mean time, I am going to call some former clients and hit them up, and try to figure out other ways to get this office bringing in more moolah. Thanks for the sympathies.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2009)

I really hate sitting next to a printer. It has been printing basically non stop all afternoon. :smash: I've been very tempted to make think before printing sign and tape it to the printer


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 17, 2009)

PC Load Letter


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2009)

WTF does that mean?!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 17, 2009)

Samir: No one in this country can ever pronounce my name right. It's not that hard: Samir Na-gheen-an-a-jar. Nagheenanajar.

Michael Bolton: Yeah, well at least your name isn't Michael Bolton.

Samir: You know there's nothing wrong with that name.

Michael Bolton: There was nothing wrong with it... until I was about 12 years old and that no-talent ass clown became famous and started winning Grammys.

Samir: Hmm... well why don't you just go by Mike instead of Michael?

Michael Bolton: No way. Why should I change? He's the one who sucks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Samir: No one in this country can ever pronounce my name right. It's not that hard: Samir Na-gheen-an-a-jar. Nagheenanajar. Michael Bolton: Yeah, well at least your name isn't Michael Bolton.
> 
> Samir: You know there's nothing wrong with that name.
> 
> ...


tough call but I think Mr. Bolton wins.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 10% paycut just hit. My boss saved our office from staff reductions, though. He thinks the paycut thing will last till end of April. Mot a good day. :hang:


And the suckage continues. Sick leave capped at 16 hours, with no accruale until further notice. I lost 168 hours of sick leave. Luckily, I am generally a healthy person; I just hope I don't get sick the way I did at Christmas...I was down for a week.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 31, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!

How is it that the people in our little company have a much better grasp of the design basis of the plant than the people that actually own it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> And the suckage continues. Sick leave capped at 16 hours, with no accruale until further notice. I lost 168 hours of sick leave. Luckily, I am generally a healthy person; I just hope I don't get sick the way I did at Christmas...I was down for a week.


16 hrs a month, year? With no accruale, people will actually take the sick days...might not be such a good move on the companies part.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> 16 hrs a month, year? With no accruale, people will actually take the sick days...might not be such a good move on the companies part.


The way I read the memo, it is 16 hours MAX. I earn 8 hours a month, except that now, if I get sick, and have to take three days, then I will get paid for 2 days, have to take the third day as a day off w/o pay, then I will be SOL. My morale right now is in the dumps.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 31, 2009)

aaaarrrhhhh

700 page data validation report entirely on the computer ... my eyes are going bonkers


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 31, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> aaaarrrhhhh
> 700 page data validation report entirely on the computer ... my eyes are going bonkers


Kill a tree, save your eyes.


----------



## klk (Mar 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> And the suckage continues. Sick leave capped at 16 hours, with no accruale until further notice. I lost 168 hours of sick leave. Luckily, I am generally a healthy person; I just hope I don't get sick the way I did at Christmas...I was down for a week.


OMG! I'm so sorry to hear that! Will they give it back to you when the company is doing better?

That's not really fair for the people who maybe were saving up that sick leave to have a baby or surgery or something.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 31, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHDGE!!!!!![/SIZE]

Computer locked up all day.

Flash drive locked up.

9PM - still at work.

Big presentation tomorrow, almost done. One other big project, totally behind.

[SIZE=18pt]SSSHHHHiiiiiiiiiiiiiTAKE!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## maryannette (Apr 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> The way I read the memo, it is 16 hours MAX. I earn 8 hours a month, except that now, if I get sick, and have to take three days, then I will get paid for 2 days, have to take the third day as a day off w/o pay, then I will be SOL. My morale right now is in the dumps.


Sorry to hear this, Buff. I hope things get better soon. Meahwhile, here's to your health.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 1, 2009)

klk said:


> OMG! I'm so sorry to hear that! Will they give it back to you when the company is doing better?
> That's not really fair for the people who maybe were saving up that sick leave to have a baby or surgery or something.


I'm not sure what is going to happen. This move makes NO sense to me, but I am not privy to the numbers. The thought is that we will get some of it back, but there will likely be a cap on sick leave.



mAry :) said:


> Sorry to hear this, Buff. I hope things get better soon. Meahwhile, here's to your health.


At least I'm still employed. Thanks for the well wishes and sympathies. It just sux that I get my PE license, then get promoted, but get a 10% reduction in pay and my benefits get cut. The way I'm looking at it, though, is that I need to do everything I can to bring in business.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 1, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

My projects are on hold...................again.

I moved down here for a $75 million dollar treatment plant. The client shelved it after preliminary design.

Then we did master plan and scaled down the capital improvements plan to 7 smaller projects.

Then the client cut that down to 3 projects.

Then we negotiated contracts on the 3 projects.

Now the client has put a stop on all but one of them, which is going to take about 3 months to design. Then I'm out of work.

Time to start beating the bushes to see where I'm moving. Glad I didn't buy a house.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 1, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> My projects are on hold...................again.
> 
> I moved down here for a $75 million dollar treatment plant. The client shelved it after preliminary design.
> ...


That sux, Chuck. Sorry to hear it. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2009)

That does suck, man. Sorry to hear that.

Yeah, good move on not buying house.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 1, 2009)

What pisses me off more than anything is that they NEED to do work. One of their plants is caving in on itself and they're one piece of failing equipment away from trucking sludge out of their plant because they don't have any redundancy. The story I heard today is that their director doesn't want to raise water/sewer rates because he's only 3 years from retirement. So I guess he wants his legacy to be cheap rates and stinky ass sludge being trucked all over the service area.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 1, 2009)

^That still sounds 300% better than the situation at our utility. Rather than raise rates, as they are presently ORDERED to do via a stipulated order from the Justice Department (well, they were ordered to do a rate study, which they did, the raise is the assumed outcome), they are no planning to simply raise the rates to government offices by 600% to make up for not raising it for the customers.

And the sad thing is, the customers don't understand that this means they STILL have to pay, but now it's going to be automatically deducted from their paychecks, and there's absolutely nothing they can do to reduce usage.

People are stupid.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 2, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> The way I'm looking at it, though, is that I need to do everything I can to bring in business.


http://fedbizopps.cos.com/cgi-bin/searchcbd is a search site for federal gov contracting opportunities. Good luck.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 2, 2009)

&lt;sigh&gt;

IT came by and fixed my computer problem. I went to use another workstation while he worked, but before I did, the guy asked if I had all the files I needed saved over to the shared drive. Sure, I said, thanks for asking, I have everything I need.

Now for a lesson in "What IT Says and What It Really Means:"

"Do you have your files saved over to the shared drive?" means *"I am about to wipe your C:drive clean and you are going to lose everything - BWA-HAHAHAHAHA!" * :asthanos:

At least I have job, which why this only merits a &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> &lt;sigh&gt;
> IT came by and fixed my computer problem. I went to use another workstation while he worked, but before I did, the guy asked if I had all the files I needed saved over to the shared drive. Sure, I said, thanks for asking, I have everything I need.
> 
> Now for a lesson in "What IT Says and What It Really Means:"
> ...


Ouch, that sucks. Thankfully our IT guys back everything up themselves when giving you a new workstation, then plop it all in a single folder on your desktop. They put all the e-mail folders and internet settings back in their rightful places, too.


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

They've been doing a ton of utility work/construction around here, and the power was down when I came back from lunch. Boss said if it wasn't back by 2:30, hit the road. 2:25, power comes back on! :suicide1: :brickwall:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!
> They've been doing a ton of utility work/construction around here, and the power was down when I came back from lunch. Boss said if it wasn't back by 2:30, hit the road. 2:25, power comes back on! :suicide1: :brickwall:


bummer.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 2, 2009)

You ought to live out here in the third world, where we sometimes go for months with daily, 2-4 hour power outages. That just means it's field inspection time, or reading time, or plan review time.... There's a lot you can accomplish without electricity. So get to it!

:whipping:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 2, 2009)

Dleg said:


> You ought to live out here in the third world, where we sometimes go for months with daily, 2-4 hour power outages. That just means it's field inspection time, or reading time, or plan review time.... There's a lot you can accomplish without electricity. So get to it!
> :whipping:


What do you do without the interwebs?


----------



## Dleg (Apr 2, 2009)

Tie twenty coconuts together with long strings - we call it the "coconet".


----------



## benbo (Apr 3, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Tie twenty coconuts together with long strings - we call it the "coconet".


:Locolaugh:

You must be like "the professor" from Gillligan's Island.

No problem for him


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> What do you do without the interwebs?


Productive work


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> What do you do without the interwebs?


Writes on tablets and throws them into the sea, like that guy on BC.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Writes on tablets and throws them into the sea, like that guy on BC.


Weren't those stone tablets? Why did they float?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Productive work



EB.com = productive work

if interwebs = 0 then EB.com = 0

therefore if interwebs = 0 then productive work = 0


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 3, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Weren't those stone tablets? Why did they float?


it is a sea of mercury????

Man, I've been trying to fix the resolution on my screen display since it crashed this am. Dang blurry letters.


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2009)

AAAAAaaRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2009)

csb said:


> AAAAAaaRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH


Hope it's better this morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^ Nothing looks better in the morning before the first cup of coffee! 

I am working on my 2nd cup of coffee ... looking like this ---&gt; :juggle:

JR


----------



## udpolo15 (Apr 13, 2009)

House shopping sucks.

My wife and I found the house we want, but the thing is at least 20% overpriced. We put in an offer anyways, but I guess we offended the seller. Of course, now anything that we look at sucks compared to the one we want. We are less than 1.5 months till we have to be out of our place, so the clock is ticking. There isn't much on the market where we are looking. If some new stuff doesn't come on the market this week, we might be moving back to the in-laws for a couple of months.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2009)

udpolo15 said:


> House shopping sucks.
> My wife and I found the house we want, but the thing is at least 20% overpriced. We put in an offer anyways, but I guess we offended the seller. Of course, now anything that we look at sucks compared to the one we want. We are less than 1.5 months till we have to be out of our place, so the clock is ticking. There isn't much on the market where we are looking. If some new stuff doesn't come on the market this week, we might be moving back to the in-laws for a couple of months.


I remember the feeling, we had a deadline too. We made an offer on a house that was similarly overpriced and that had been on the market for over 400 days. We went back and forth but the owner wasn't going to move into the realistic price range. So we walked away.

hope the search turns up spmething you like.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 13, 2009)

udpolo15 said:


> House shopping sucks.
> My wife and I found the house we want, but the thing is at least 20% overpriced. We put in an offer anyways, but I guess we offended the seller. Of course, now anything that we look at sucks compared to the one we want. We are less than 1.5 months till we have to be out of our place, so the clock is ticking. There isn't much on the market where we are looking. If some new stuff doesn't come on the market this week, we might be moving back to the in-laws for a couple of months.



I feel your pain man. We've put in offers on 3 houses but people don't seem to understand that their houses aren't worth twice what they paid for them any more. Or that their mortgage balances (which are extraordinarily high due to their constant cash out refinancing) have absolutely no bearing on what the house is worth.

We've been told to go jump off a cliff two or three times now. I kind of like it to be honest. Our realtor hates me but I kind of like that as well. For 18 months now she's been telling me that the market is turning around and I'm going to be priced out of the market. I keep sitting on my pile of cash and telling her I'm not buying a damn thing unless I get a phenomenal deal.

We're on a month to month lease in a townhouse so we can leave whenever we want at this point. I guess it would kind of suck to move back in with your in-laws but I've been looking at the buy/not to buy decision as of late as it pertains to my taxes. My opinion is that if prices fall another 10% over three years then I come out way ahead by waiting to buy. I have seen estimates saying prices will fall another 30%. I tend to believe the 30% number.

Either way. I wouldn't go up on your offer. They'll probably come crawling back in a couple of months with hat in hand. Then you can really put the screws to them. Do you know if they're in default or if they're late on their mortgage?


----------



## udpolo15 (Apr 13, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Either way. I wouldn't go up on your offer. They'll probably come crawling back in a couple of months with hat in hand. Then you can really put the screws to them. Do you know if they're in default or if they're late on their mortgage?


No it is an estate sale and the owner (the daughter) doesn't appear to be in any rush to sell. It has been empty for 2.5 years and only recently put on the market. No mortgage. They will likely be able to wait us out, unless we decided to rent for a year, but there are a number of reasons why we don't want to do that.

The listing agent kept giving us comps that she said justified the price but they were either sold over 1 year ago (Chicago has declined 15% since then) or were houses that had 150K of renovations put into them. She also said they have been getting a lot of activity, so it evidence that it is price right which is hogwash. Sure, from the listing sheet, it looks nice and is in a good location, but go there and the renovation list starts adding up, a significant portion of which would be needed before moving in.

Luckily, the in-laws wouldn't be as bad as it sounds as long as it is for only a couple months max.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2009)

udpolo15 said:


> The listing agent kept giving us comps that she said justified the price but they were either sold over 1 year ago (Chicago has declined 15% since then) or were houses that had 150K of renovations put into them. She also said they have been getting a lot of activity, so it evidence that it is price right which is hogwash.


To me a lot of activity and no accepted offers means the house is overpriced and many people are underbidding like you or they are just walking away from the house in general bc it is too expensive. COmparable comps should be within the last 6 months at the oldest, she is full of shit.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 13, 2009)

udpolo15 said:


> No it is an estate sale and the owner (the daughter) doesn't appear to be in any rush to sell. It has been empty for 2.5 years and only recently put on the market. No mortgage. They will likely be able to wait us out, unless we decided to rent for a year, but there are a number of reasons why we don't want to do that.
> The listing agent kept giving us comps that she said justified the price but they were either sold over 1 year ago (Chicago has declined 15% since then) or were houses that had 150K of renovations put into them. She also said they have been getting a lot of activity, so it evidence that it is price right which is hogwash. Sure, from the listing sheet, it looks nice and is in a good location, but go there and the renovation list starts adding up, a significant portion of which would be needed before moving in.
> 
> Luckily, the in-laws wouldn't be as bad as it sounds as long as it is for only a couple months max.



There is an estate sale in my grandmother's neighborhood that we've been looking at. Same thing although the house is probably priced 30% too high. They won't even consider anything but a full price offer. However, eventually those houses need work (even if they are vacant) and the heirs have property taxes, insurance, and other holding costs to pay. They'll eventually come of the price but it will definitely take longer than someone's personal residence. As far as the listing agent goes, those people have their heads stuck so far up their asses right now there's almost no point in even talking to them.

And I agree with snick. Showings don't mean anything. We had 28 showings on our house in ATL and not a single offer that was higher than the company buy-out.


----------



## jrsc (Apr 14, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I HATE Civil3D!!!!!!!!!!!

Why can't Autodesk fix it's programs before they release a new one.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2009)

jrsc said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I HATE Civil3D!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why can't Autodesk fix it's programs before they release a new one.


Revit and Productstream are two of the worst software packages I have ever used. They were both rushed to market, and I just happen to have been employed at two different places that were used as alpha testers for them (except we had to pay full price for the buggy-ass software, and find workarounds for shit they promised, but didn't work yet).


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

I echo the sentiments of shitball Autodesk products. I work for a very large company and we are alpha testers for almost all of Autodesk's products. We have a very good relationship with them such that we direct a lot of the features that are available in new software packages. All that being said, we're probably going to dump Autodesk in the next year or two and switch over to Bentley products. Autodesk is getting worked by Bentley in everything except for site development and I'm sure Bentley will catch up in that department very soon.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I echo the sentiments of shitball Autodesk products. I work for a very large company and we are alpha testers for almost all of Autodesk's products. We have a very good relationship with them such that we direct a lot of the features that are available in new software packages. All that being said, we're probably going to dump Autodesk in the next year or two and switch over to Bentley products. Autodesk is getting worked by Bentley in everything except for site development and I'm sure Bentley will catch up in that department very soon.


As far as Civil Engineering goes, I'm sure Bentley is the more attractive choice for CAD...but in the MEP or Machine Design worlds, Microstation has a LOT of catching up to do. When we have to do Microstation drawings for the government, we do all the CAD work in AutoCAD MEP, the export to Microstation. Even though it is a pain in the ass to do the export, it sure beats the hell out of fighting Microstation every step of the way.


----------



## jrsc (Apr 14, 2009)

My problem today is this error I'm getting upon opening the drawing after having multiple FATAL ERRORS and then the program just crashes again. I checked the Autodesk Forums and the problem is all these temp files are created every time a drawing is opened and if it's not closed "properly" the temp folder gets overwhelmed with these files and they have to be manually deleted. The other option is uninstalling and reinstalling Civil3D. I've been deleting files for 2 hours now. We'll see how much longer it takes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

jrsc said:


> My problem today is this error I'm getting upon opening the drawing after having multiple FATAL ERRORS and then the program just crashes again. I checked the Autodesk Forums and the problem is all these temp files are created every time a drawing is opened and if it's not closed "properly" the temp folder gets overwhelmed with these files and they have to be manually deleted. The other option is uninstalling and reinstalling Civil3D. I've been deleting files for 2 hours now. We'll see how much longer it takes.



Do you have any large XREFs? Depending on the fatal error this may be the problem. I've had something similar with aerial photos and drawings where there is a lot of line work (i.e. parcels lines for the entire tri-county area). Civil3D can't handle panning when the images and/or XREFs are that large. You may try unloading them and working with them turned off so the computer doesn't have to render the frame every time you pan or modify the drawing.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> As far as Civil Engineering goes, I'm sure Bentley is the more attractive choice for CAD...but in the MEP or Machine Design worlds, Microstation has a LOT of catching up to do. When we have to do Microstation drawings for the government, we do all the CAD work in AutoCAD MEP, the export to Microstation. Even though it is a pain in the ass to do the export, it sure beats the hell out of fighting Microstation every step of the way.



I don't know anything about machine design but Bentley is great for Civil/Mechanical Process work in that I can export out pipe fabrication drawings and send them directly to a manufacturer in lieu of going through shop drawings where the manufacturer redraws all of our piping.

My brother sells SolidWorks software and I've seen some of the stuff he can do with that. It's very impressive. Everything from CFD to heat transfer and fatigue analysis.


----------



## jrsc (Apr 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Do you have any large XREFs? Depending on the fatal error this may be the problem. I've had something similar with aerial photos and drawings where there is a lot of line work (i.e. parcels lines for the entire tri-county area). Civil3D can't handle panning when the images and/or XREFs are that large. You may try unloading them and working with them turned off so the computer doesn't have to render the frame every time you pan or modify the drawing.


I do have xref's but they're both around 400kb so I don't think that's the problem. I deleted all my temp and back up drawing files and all the pntXXXX.tmp and triXXXX.tmp files and now I'm back running fine.


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 16, 2009)

The last time I let out a scream resulted in a very long and unpleasant stay in the nuthouse for me.


----------



## benbo (Apr 19, 2009)

I got back from an audit in Santa Barbara and the charging light on the State Car (a magnificent Cavalier) is coming on. I'm at home and need to drive it into the office on Mpnday. I'd be tempted to chance it, but I don't know. It is such a hassle because the state towing company is horrible. If I could use my own AAA it would be no problem. I've been on the road for two weeks and am anxious to get in (particularly to claim my reimbursement).

I know PE-Ness understands what it's like to be anxious to get in.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know why 2 out of the 3 of us in the office (that use Iplot) can't preview??? As far as I can tell, there's no logical explanation... All I've been doing in my spare time at work is hitting a :brickwall: every time I try to figure out what's different between my PC and the one that works....

must resist... urge... to... kill... :smash:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

:brickwall: I'm scared. Reviewing a work plan and saw the contractor couldn't follow their own sample labeling scheme on paper when showing examples.


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> :brickwall: I'm scared. Reviewing a work plan and saw the contractor couldn't follow their own sample labeling scheme on paper when showing examples.



Don't feel so bad. I'm about to issue the new weld tracking program we've put together on about $6 billion worth of projects with basically no beta testing :sharkattack:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2009)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!

Ok, I feel better now.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 21, 2009)

Too much to scream about right now.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 21, 2009)

I need a secretary. Being one of only two environmental engineers supporting an entire state environmental agency gets sort of ridiculous when, all of a sudden, the bosses want me to actually do my job. _AND_ support our local DPW, which ran off all its engineers over the past 5 years or so. (They want me to handle bidding/RFPs and project management for all NEPA work now)


----------



## SSmith (Apr 21, 2009)

SSmith said:


> Too much to scream about right now.


Deteriorating quickly...


----------



## Dleg (Apr 21, 2009)

Ut oh...


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2009)

*sigh*

I've spent six months probing the Chinese to get the information I need for weld mapping. Turns out, it was a complete waste of time, because our contracts guys and PM's don't understand that "all the tubes" and "scope of the entire boiler proper" are NOT interchangeable terms.

Of course, the listing of materials they provided me with to verify that we have all the necessary welding procedures in place I have now been informed isn't even close to being complete, nor are most of the wall thicknesses correct.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

So before I left the house this morning I endorsed a check and asked the wife to deposit it in the bank. It was a large amount of money and about 20 minutes after I leave the house she says she can't find it anywhere. I was a little concerned that a certified check that I endorsed was MIA. I left it on my desk and told her that it was definitely there. She said it wasn't. I told her to check every piece of paper on the desk because I knew it was there. So she calls back and says that there is no way in hell it is on the desk. So I call the bank, put a stop payment on the check, go to the shop where my car is, look for the check there, go through my brief case, finally I made her come pick me up, take me home, and look for the check. After 10 seconds I found said check. Took me half the fucking morning. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

But I did tell her she owed me sexual favors tonight and she agreed.


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> So before I left the house this morning I endorsed a check and asked the wife to deposit it in the bank. It was a large amount of money and about 20 minutes after I leave the house she says she can't find it anywhere. I was a little concerned that a certified check that I endorsed was MIA. I left it on my desk and told her that it was definitely there. She said it wasn't. I told her to check every piece of paper on the desk because I knew it was there. So she calls back and says that there is no way in hell it is on the desk. So I call the bank, put a stop payment on the check, go to the shop where my car is, look for the check there, go through my brief case, finally I made her come pick me up, take me home, and look for the check. After 10 seconds I found said check. Took me half the fucking morning. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> But I did tell her she owed me sexual favors tonight and she agreed.



Well, I'm glad that you're now able to put a dollar value on sexual relations with your wife. :sharkattack:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> Well, I'm glad that you're now able to put a dollar value on sexual relations with your wife. :sharkattack:



It's better when you can just admit these things.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> .... After 10 seconds I found said check. ...


you didn't say where. Was it on the desk?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> you didn't say where. Was it on the desk?



Yes, exactly where I said it was.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

my husband tends to gloss over items like that too. I can tell him exactly where it is and he searches forever.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to drive my dad crazy doing that with tools on his workbench. He had to tell me exactly where it was or I couldn't find it.

It was before I had contacts and it turned out my vision was 20/200, so that is my excuse in retrospect.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 30, 2009)

This morning I left the house without my work laptop. After driving half an hour I get to the office and realize I forgot it. I was screaming at myself then. Luckily my coworker was running late and was able to stop by the house on his way and pick it up so I didn't have to. Gave me time to read the paper and drink a cup of coffee.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2009)

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.

Not only did they just change the vacation policy from 120 hours to 40 hours carried over annually, but they just SERIOUSLY cut back on tuition reimbursement. Before, they reimbursed a fixed percentage based on your grade achieved for each class. Now it's a piddly $5250 PER CALENDAR YEAR maximum tuition reimbursement! Guess that Masters degree is going to be put on hold for a while :angry:


----------



## Katiebug (May 6, 2009)

Supe said:


> Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.
> Not only did they just change the vacation policy from 120 hours to 40 hours carried over annually, but they just SERIOUSLY cut back on tuition reimbursement. Before, they reimbursed a fixed percentage based on your grade achieved for each class. Now it's a piddly $5250 PER CALENDAR YEAR maximum tuition reimbursement! Guess that Masters degree is going to be put on hold for a while :angry:


That sucks. Grad school is so expensive - my employer's shelling out $3400 per 3-credit class. No way could we have afforded for me to go for one master's, much less two, if we had to pay on our own.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 14, 2009)

Oooooucccchhh. Why is it that surfical skin gouges hurt worse than deep cuts!!!!! I lost a chunk of skin from my knuckle while trying to take up the old bathroom floor a couple days ago and it still hurts. :sniff:


----------



## TouchDown (May 14, 2009)

surfical? Superficial?

The worst one's are the ones that are on joints like that... they start to heal, and then open back up again every time it bends. Ouch.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Supe said:


> Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.
> Not only did they just change the vacation policy from 120 hours to 40 hours carried over annually, but they just SERIOUSLY cut back on tuition reimbursement. Before, they reimbursed a fixed percentage based on your grade achieved for each class. Now it's a piddly $5250 PER CALENDAR YEAR maximum tuition reimbursement! Guess that Masters degree is going to be put on hold for a while  :angry:


It seems like A LOT of companies are skimping on tuition reimbursement rates.



Katiebug said:


> That sucks. Grad school is so expensive - my employer's shelling out $3400 per 3-credit class. No way could we have afforded for me to go for one master's, much less two, if we had to pay on our own.


I have often wondered how one is supposed to afford college these days with the rate tuition continues to skyrocket. And then of course, there is graduate school .... :mf_followthroughfart:



snickerd3 said:


> Oooooucccchhh. Why is it that surfical skin gouges hurt worse than deep cuts!!!!! I lost a chunk of skin from my knuckle while trying to take up the old bathroom floor a couple days ago and it still hurts. :sniff:


oohhh ... that sounds PAINFUL!! 

JR


----------



## MGX (May 14, 2009)

I'm convinced that Autodesk products are usually only suited for 2D drafting. Most modeling or 3D work really should be done using a parametric system like Solidworks or Pro-E.

I am an AutoCAD nut, mainly since I've been using it for 13 years (starting with release 13) but Microstation is also a good product for 2D, just not as good as AutoCAD. I hope no one expects me to produce anything 3D using AutoCAD because frankly it sucks for that purpose. I don't know what site developers ought to use, Civil3D certainly tries but if a new and improved type of modeler on a civil scale were to come out without all the bugs it would probably be very successful.

I will add that after Revit gets its problems figured out and addressed I think that will be great for construction.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 14, 2009)

We do wastewater treatment plant work with AutoCad MEP 2008. In my opinion it works great for facility design. But I'm not a tech. so I don't have to use it on a daily basis.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 14, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> my husband tends to gloss over items like that too. I can tell him exactly where it is and he searches forever.


I lose my keys and/or cell phone twice a week. Yet I can recite some meaningless detail from a mundane situation 15 years ago like it was yesterday. Drives people mad until they get to know me.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> We do wastewater treatment plant work with AutoCad MEP 2008.


Sounds like a shitty application for a shitty job ....

I am not sayin' ... just sayin' ....

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 14, 2009)

We use ACad MEP 2009. It's basically just a shell and a bunch of menus built on top of regular AutoCAD, so it works well as far as I'm concerned. Revit MEP 2009 is a steaming pile of shit. I heard from our IT guy today that Revit Architectural is a much more mature program, and therefore, has far fewer bugs than MEP. I sure am glad I get to beta test AutoDesk software while my company is paying a shitload of money for the privilege.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 14, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Sounds like a shitty application for a shitty job ....
> I am not sayin' ... just sayin' ....
> 
> JR



Good point.


----------



## MGX (May 14, 2009)

While I've never used Revit MEP, Revit Architecture is on my PC at home and I'm surprised how quickly one can hammer out a set of plans.

It basically takes the drafting out of drafting and design changes or product spec changes are done instantaneously.

Several architects I do business with use it and problems arise due to its incompatibility with AutoCAD; we'll hopefully upgrade to Revit someday soon.

Since I spend about 80% of my time at work doing design/calculations on a computer I've become a software nerd.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2009)

BLAAAAAAAAARGH. Why on earth do we hire PM's that have no idea how things are constructed?

All they have to do is reissue about 15% of piping ISOs to make everyone happy, but noooo, they don't see the cost justification. That's ok, we'll see how your budget likes it when your hydros and rest of the test packs are delayed and turnover is screwed up because 15% of your field welds weren't tracked properly.

Oh well, I sent out an e-mail to nonchalantly stir the pot this morning, we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 15, 2009)

Supe said:


> BLAAAAAAAAARGH. Why on earth do we hire PM's that have no idea how things are constructed?
> All they have to do is reissue about 15% of piping ISOs to make everyone happy, but noooo, they don't see the cost justification. That's ok, we'll see how your budget likes it when your hydros and rest of the test packs are delayed and turnover is screwed up because 15% of your field welds weren't tracked properly.
> 
> Oh well, I sent out an e-mail to nonchalantly stir the pot this morning, we'll see how that turns out.


I would have chalantly stirred the pot...but that's just how I roll.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would have chalantly stirred the pot...but that's just how I roll.


I normally take that approach, but I send out the periodic low-key e-mails that fly under the "keep it out of the President/VP's inbox at all costs" radar, which when they get it, sends the shit flying exponentially.


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 15, 2009)

MGX said:


> While I've never used Revit MEP, Revit Architecture is on my PC at home and I'm surprised how quickly one can hammer out a set of plans.
> It basically takes the drafting out of drafting and design changes or product spec changes are done instantaneously.
> 
> Several architects I do business with use it and problems arise due to its incompatibility with AutoCAD; we'll hopefully upgrade to Revit someday soon.
> ...


MGX, you ever use sketchup. Alot of firms in the south use it. We used wher I sed to work. Pretty neat little 3d design software, and it's free through google. Of course the specs aspect is not in play.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2009)

Woohoo! My e-mail worked, as I just overheard my boss in a rather heated discussion over the matter with our director on the phone a few minutes ago. Mission accomplished.

P.S. - Sketchup is an awesome little program for free! I used it to model some plasma cut assemblies and it did the job!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2009)

MGX said:


> I'm convinced that Autodesk products are usually only suited for 2D drafting.


I like the later versions of Inventor. Pretty good program, I thought.


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I like the later versions of Inventor. Pretty good program, I thought.



Extruding 3D penises and displaying them on the classroom overhead was part of the typical day in Ohio State's engineering classes.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 1, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## frazil (Jun 1, 2009)

just use a coat hanger if it really gets itchy under the cast!

j/k hope everything is ok mary!


----------



## maryannette (Jun 1, 2009)

It does really itch, but that's not why I screamed. It's 2 of my favorite people (hubby and older daughter) who do not always see eye to eye and like to put me in the middle. Both are in bed now, so ... ***SIGH******

THANKS, FRAZ


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I hope the tempest has calmed down to a dull roar. I also hope your thumb is well on its' way to being healed!! 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 2, 2009)

> Extruding 3D penises and displaying them...





> ...just use a coat hanger if it really gets itchy


Wow, I love a good thread mashup.

I'm ready to scream myself at this point. Similar to the ACAD MEP griping above, I am ready to throttle ACAD Civil 3D '09 right now.

For whatever reason, the powers that be decided to skimp on the survey costs for a set of related projects going on. Instead of a nice base plan, all I got was a txt file full of points. I've spent the last week figuring out how the hell I'm supposed to turn that into a plan. Fucking point groups and breaklines and and description key sets...YAAAAARGGGGHHHHHH!!!!

At least I figured it out though, we will be getting more point sets in the next couple weeks and it will be easier the second time around.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 2, 2009)

Dammit, they took away half day Fridays on Flex time. Oddly enough, you can take a full day every two weeks.

Screwit, I'll just go home at 3:30 every day.


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2009)

I hate it when flex time loses it's flex, but it's still called flex time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess it really just lost some of its flex. I can still change start/end time, but that's it, and it has to be the same for all five days.

Oh, well.


----------



## MGX (Jun 2, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> MGX, you ever use sketchup. Alot of firms in the south use it. We used wher I sed to work. Pretty neat little 3d design software, and it's free through google. Of course the specs aspect is not in play.


I have seen it via Google Earth but never have I had time to try it out. That is the program integrated with Google Earth to construct 3D buildings, right?


----------



## maryannette (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, we had people talking calmly to each other tonight and I was just an observer ... not a referee. eeeeeYESSSSS!


----------



## maryannette (Jun 2, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Now it's hubby and younger daughter!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAA


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

To the asshole who keyed the driver's side of my car on Friday: thanks. It's bad enough that asshole punk teenagers like you have nothing better to do than to go fuck up other people's property who haven't done anything wrong, but no, you have to go and cost me $500 out of pocket to go have three panels on my car resprayed.

I encourage you to do it again. Please. Pretty please. Because I am ready and watching this time, and having the opportunity to watch you whimper, shit yourself, and beg for your mommy will make that $500 worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

AAARRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The ex-Mrs. JR just doesn't seem to get the concept that we are no longer cooperating when it comes to finances, especially things that are adversely affecting my credit! :angry:

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 19, 2009)

jregieng said:


> AAARRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The ex-Mrs. JR just doesn't seem to get the concept that we are no longer cooperating when it comes to finances, especially things that are adversely affecting my credit! :angry:
> 
> JR


house issues?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep - all she needs to do is get her own mortgage. She just seems to come up with stupid excuses like ...



> Waiting until Spring may not be such a bad idea, it allows for more time to get some debt paid off, (for both of us.) During the interim, the mortgage will still get paid on time, so that most certainly will not need to be a concern for you.


&lt;_&lt;

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 19, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Yep - all she needs to do is get her own mortgage. She just seems to come up with stupid excuses like ...
> 
> 
> &lt;_&lt;
> ...


 Bummer. didn't she have like 90 days to get that taken care of?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Bummer. didn't she have like 90 days to get that taken care of?


When it comes to the craftily worded consent agreement .... "there's many a slip 'tween the cup and the lip."

I just have to take a deep breath and press hard but politely and stay focused on the end goal: elimination of her presence in my life. 

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 19, 2009)

jregieng said:


> When it comes to the craftily worded consent agreement .... "there's many a slip 'tween the cup and the lip."
> I just have to take a deep breath and press hard but politely and stay focused on the end goal: elimination of her presence in my life.
> 
> JR


Good postive attitude!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 21, 2009)

SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

Fat lot of good that feature does me. Apparently my car has an "immobilizer", which when working correctly means that the car communicates with a little microchip in my key and the car will only start when that key is being used to start the car. I always thought the the little red blinking light on the dashboard that represented the "alarm" was enabled on my vehicle was a bunch of hogwash, apparently it really does something. See I know this now b/c somehow the immobilizer on my vehicle is screwed. Meaning that even with the right keys the stupid car won't start. :\

And the only people that can fix it now is the dealership. So I have a brick of a car sitting in my driveway that now has to be towed to the dealership where they will ream me a new one on getting the stupid thing fixed.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 21, 2009)

RW what kind of car?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 22, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> RW what kind of car?


a shitbox mazda


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 22, 2009)

The good news is I managed to get the car started this morning so I didn't have to get it towed. Yesterday evening I noticed that when I have the key in the ignition and turn it to on, all the warning/info lights on the dash board light up before I actually crank the vehicle. If the security light is flashing quickly the car won't start. If the light blinks and then goes out the car will start. If the light was flashing I'd have to turn the key back to the off position and try again. Once I noticed this I could get the car to start probably once out of every 5 attempts. If I really needed to get it started I could disconnect the battery, hold the brake pedal down for 10 seconds (this apparently resets the electrical system) then reconnect the battery and the car you usually start right up that first time I reconnected the battery. This is not a process I want to have to go through every time I want to start the car. I'm wondering if I could get one of those hand cranks added to the front bumper like you see in the really old movies to start your vehicle. That would probably be less work then what I'm doing now.

Anyway, the good news is that my car started the first try this morning. I was able to drive it to the dealership. Of course I got there well before they opened and the gates on the entrance were still closedm so I had to shut the car off in their driveway. I figured at least if I stopped it here and couldn't get it started again they would have some incentive to get to my car today (since it was blocking their entrance). When the place did open I managed to get my car started on the second attempt. Then I parked it somewhere I thought would be out of the way (I didn't want to stop it in their service drive through in case it didn't start). But instead apparently I parked in front of their service car loaners, so again they have good reason to get to my car quickly today. 

Lets hope that whatever is wrong with it can be fixed quickly and cheaply (yea right).


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 22, 2009)

my experience is that there is NOTHING cheap at the Mazda dealership. I asked because if it was a GM there might be a work around for the "security chip". Don't know about the Mazdas.

On my 1998 Mazda the key was double cut so it didn't matter if it was "up" or "down". Of course duplicate/spare keys couldn't be made at the local key cutter you had to buy them from Mazda for $100. nice. Glad you didn't need the tow and I hope it's something simple.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Apparently my car has an "immobilizer",


Is that a feature that comes in the car that has to be 're-activated' periodically as a person is making payments on a vehicle?

I am asking because I saw something similar on a vehicle that was from your part of the world - Commando Girl had one of those things on her vehicle that would disable it if she didn't make a timely car payment.

I was thinking to myself ... Savages!!!

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
> 
> Fat lot of good that feature does me. Apparently my car has an "immobilizer", which when working correctly means that the car communicates with a little microchip in my key and the car will only start when that key is being used to start the car. I always thought the the little red blinking light on the dashboard that represented the "alarm" was enabled on my vehicle was a bunch of hogwash, apparently it really does something. See I know this now b/c somehow the immobilizer on my vehicle is screwed. Meaning that even with the right keys the stupid car won't start. :\
> ...


My sister had that on her old car, an alero. She ended up just having to get a new key fob thing and get it reprogramed. Something Like $100 for key fob thing from the dealership, then it would have been another $150 or more for reprogrammed the dam thing, but she is an accountant for an autobody shop and the guys in the shop were able to reprogram it for her for either free or steeply discounted.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 22, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Is that a feature that comes in the car that has to be 're-activated' periodically as a person is making payments on a vehicle?
> I am asking because I saw something similar on a vehicle that was from your part of the world - Commando Girl had one of those things on her vehicle that would disable it if she didn't make a timely car payment.
> 
> I was thinking to myself ... Savages!!!
> ...



I have a buddy that owns a car dealership and their niche is selling cars to people with really bad credit. They put imobilizers in those cars as well as GPS tracking units. He actually got a $10,000 reward from the FBI because one of his "customers" was robbing banks and my buddy activated the GPS tracking unit and found the car was in a hotel in North Charleston. The FBI showed up 5 minutes later and arrested the guy.

:true:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 22, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> On my 1998 Mazda the key was double cut so it didn't matter if it was "up" or "down". Of course duplicate/spare keys couldn't be made at the local key cutter you had to buy them from Mazda for $100. nice. Glad you didn't need the tow and I hope it's something simple.


I've had double sided keys cut for years at the local hardware store. The problem is with the keys that are 'chipped.' Those cost 45 at the local Chevy dealer.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I've had double sided keys cut for years at the local hardware store. The problem is with the keys that are 'chipped.' Those cost 45 at the local Chevy dealer.


Cap'n I probably should have been more clear, the Mazda double cut keys aren't cut on the edges (like a Ford for example) the blank is straight and solid and the "cut" is "routed" out of the center of each side. Actually the dealer couldn't even cut one. He needed to send ti out and have it done. It took a week or so to get the new key.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 22, 2009)

Unfortunately this isn't some add on from a shady car dealership. And the car is paid for, so they aren't trying to get me for missed car payments. This is supposed to be a security feature that prevents the car from being stolen. The keys have a chip in them which wirelessly communicates with a receiver in the car. If the chip does communicate with the receiver the car won't start. Even more unfortunate is that the keys aren't the problem the receiver is, so I can't just get a new key reprogrammed. I have to get the receiver replaced then have my keys reprogrammed to the new receiver. This part isn't cheap and the dealership doesn't even have it in stock so they won't be able to repair my car today. 

I guess I could take it somewhere to see if they could just have the stupid thing removed altogether (bypass the "immobilizer").

The good news is that one of the guys here in the office is friends with a service manager at that dealership. We were able to parlay some baseball tickets into a free loaner car. The tickets were free (to me) so I'm happy with the swap.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, so the recirc pump for our koi pond died yesterday and I have three fish in the damn thing. We were supposed to fly out for a vacation this morning and I put it off a day to fix the pump. The only place within 40 miles of here that claimed to have the pump, didn't have it when I got there (45 minute drive one way). They had one that would fit, it only costs $500.00. They could get me a direct replacement for mine but it would take a week. So now, half my day is wasted, I don't have a replacement pump, and to top things off, the display on my cell phone crapped out on the way home. Next stop at&amp;t to see about a replacement phone before we leave in the morning.

I do at least have an aerator in the pond so the fish shouldn't be floating when we get home.

RW,

Sorry to hear about the "feature" in your car. I keep swearing that my next "new" car will be something restored from the late 60's or early 70's. Technology is great until is strands you somewhere.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2009)

bummer flyer...at least you are on your own schedule with owning a plane. where are you guys headed?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 22, 2009)

We're headed for West Virginia to visit family and play tourist for a few days. I grew up there. Today was our buffer day for travel anyway and the weather should be better for traveling with the family anyway (fewer bumps to challenge Mrs. Flyer's motion sickness pills).

To continue the rant:

The guy at the at&amp;t store tells me that my cheapest option to get an operational phone today is to buy a cheap phone from Walmart and put my SIM card in it. I have to go through the warranty system and have the phone manufacturer send me a new phone. My only other recourse with them is to buy an early upgrade at the contract renewal price plus $75.00. WTF good is a service contract if they can't/won't service a 6 month old phone?! I should be buying the Walmart throw-away phones for $30.00 a pop.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 23, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Cap'n I probably should have been more clear, the Mazda double cut keys aren't cut on the edges (like a Ford for example) the blank is straight and solid and the "cut" is "routed" out of the center of each side. Actually the dealer couldn't even cut one. He needed to send ti out and have it done. It took a week or so to get the new key.


Oh, I get it. I've never seen that before. I drove a Protege5 years ago and I think it was cut like a Ford key. is that a fairly new thing with mazda?



Flyer_PE said:


> To continue the rant:The guy at the at&amp;t store tells me that my cheapest option to get an operational phone today is to buy a cheap phone from Walmart and put my SIM card in it. I have to go through the warranty system and have the phone manufacturer send me a new phone. My only other recourse with them is to buy an early upgrade at the contract renewal price plus $75.00. WTF good is a service contract if they can't/won't service a 6 month old phone?! I should be buying the Walmart throw-away phones for $30.00 a pop.


Ever consider a TracFone? They have a deal on their site where you get a reconditioned Motorola flip/camera phone with lifetime double minutes and a 60 minute card for 20 bucks.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 23, 2009)

^As soon as this contract is up, I'm switching to something. My boss wants me to switch to Verizon and he'll pay for it. I've been resisting that so far since Verizon doesn't work in the part of WV I visit a couple of times each year. I think I'll just go ahead and switch and just suck it up for those two weeks when I'm out there.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Oh, I get it. I've never seen that before. I drove a Protege5 years ago and I think it was cut like a Ford key. is that a fairly new thing with mazda?


I think mazda only did this for a few years. I think the keys that MA is talking about are the "flip out" style key similar to what VW and Audi use. I know mazda used these for a few model years after my vehicle but they have gone back to a regular key since then. The loaner that I'm driving is an '09 and it has a standard key.

For my problem getting a new key cut wouldn't have helped anything. The keys are not the problem, it's the component on the car that is the problem. This renders every key I have useless. If the problem had been with the key I would have just stopped using that key, I have others. I guess I could have taken the car somewhere else to see if I could get the receiver on the car removed completely. That seems like it would have been cheaper to repair but it does remove a saftey feature on my car. It sounds like this is a fairly uncommon thing to fail. I searched online and only found a few instances of other people reporting the problem and in many cases it was the battery which was at fault not the antenna/receiver. I guess I was just one of the lucky few that got to deal with this headache. It's frustrating to know that mechanically there is nothing wrong with my car. The car should run, but a failure of this little safety device has rendered the vehicle inoperable. I'm just glad I managed to get it to the service department without having to pay for a tow as well.


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2009)

The double cut keys are nice. My Saturn has them too (Opel design). They're vastly superior, being European and all.

That's the problem with your car, RW. It's not European.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> That's the problem with your car, RW. It's not European.


Very good point. I should ditch this shitbox I have and buy something European. Got any suggestions? A smart car maybe?


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2009)

Fiat 500!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks good. Since it's European it would never break down, but even if it did that thing looks small enough that I could probably Fred Flintstone the thing home.


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2009)

They did a feature on Top Gear about it a while back, Jeremy Clarkson had a blast in the thing.

I'm pretty sure it has a provision built in where if it dies, you can either turn a wind up key on the back or simply grab it by the roof and pull it back a few inches, and off it goes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 23, 2009)

I think Fiat/Chrysler is supposed to start building those in the PT Loser plant down in Sunny Mayheeco.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 23, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Would this be an occupational scream, family-oriented scream, or a you didn't get out of your cast scream?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 24, 2009)

HOLY F*@K!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Picked up my car this morning ($716.89). Since the dealership is near a project I'm doing i decided I might as well do a site visit while I'm there. I'm wrapping things up and about to head back to the office when I get stung by a couple of hornets. I wasn't deep in the woods or anything, I was just standing behind some townhomes. I have no clue where this little bastards came from but they got me three times. Now I have to deal with the bureaucratic corporate nonsense of reporting the incident. I'm not sure what's more painful, the wasp stings or answering all these stupid questions. :\


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 24, 2009)

bummer on all accounts


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't feel so bad. I had to fork over $654 to repaint my car since it was keyed.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

DAMNIT DAMNIT DAMNIT.

My asshole apartment complex put a "vacant box" notice in my box over a week ago. When I got back from my site visit, I promptly removed it. On June 12th I also put in my change of address through the USPS website, effective July 1st.

Now, for over a week, I've gotten no mail. Either they're trying to return to sender, or my mail is a) sitting in a box in the local PO branch, or B) being mailed to the backwoods of North Carolina where a bunch of rednecks are stealing my identity, and my Netflix.

Of course, the normal mail carrier is pregnant and not doing her route, so I have to try to call at 6:30 am and hope she's at the local branch to find out what the hell is going on.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> DAMNIT DAMNIT DAMNIT.
> 
> My asshole apartment complex put a "vacant box" notice in my box over a week ago. When I got back from my site visit, I promptly removed it. On June 12th I also put in my change of address through the USPS website, effective July 1st.
> 
> ...


our local post office doesn't read dates on thsoe forms. when we go on vacation and stop the mail, we can't turnt he form in early or they will stop the mail the day we turn the form in. Kind of annoying, and even if you check the start redelivering on this date, you have to go to the post office and pick up the pile before they will restart the delivery route.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> our local post office doesn't read dates on thsoe forms. when we go on vacation and stop the mail, we can't turnt he form in early or they will stop the mail the day we turn the form in. Kind of annoying, and even if you check the start redelivering on this date, you have to go to the post office and pick up the pile before they will restart the delivery route.



*sigh*

Guess I'll call the landlord tomorrow and see if he can shoot over there and take a look. I really don't want to wait until next Thursday/Friday, especially since I have a package coming USPS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I am trying to get materials printed and distributed and my printer says, PC LOAD LETTER ... and IT staff seems to be out early today!!!!!!!

AAAARRRGGGHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brick:

JR


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.

F YOU TIME WARNER.

I purposely drove to NC a day early so I could have my cable hooked up. It's the ONLY day I can get off, since it was before the holiday. I signed up for it online. The slot HAD to be available, because once it's picked, it's no longer listed.

So I'm waiting there for 2 1/2 hours. Not even a call.

I call Time Warner, "Oh, that slot wasn't open, so we rescheduled it for Monday morning."

Uh, yea, because I don't have a JOB TO GO TO OR ANYTHING. Not to mention the fact that the ALTERNATE DATE I PUT DOWN WAS FOR NEXT SATURDAY. But of course, all those slots are full now, so I'm screwed. I was hung up on twice, and was so FUMING mad, that I refused to call back today. I will call back on Monday when I am a little calmer and speak directly to a supervisor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

^^^ That sucks!! Hope you get it all worked out! 

JR


----------



## benbo (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like I'll be telecommuting Tuesday. I work about a mile from the Staples Center and no way I'm taking a chance with the MJ stuff.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't blame you, benbo. I would not want to be in that mob.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 5, 2009)

benbo said:


> Looks like I'll be telecommuting Tuesday. I work about a mile from the Staples Center and no way I'm taking a chance with the MJ stuff.


I saw that they got 1.6 million applications for about 9000 available tickets. There's probably a good chance that most of that 1.6 million will show up anyway.


----------



## benbo (Jul 5, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I saw that they got 1.6 million applications for about 9000 available tickets. There's probably a good chance that most of that 1.6 million will show up anyway.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2009)

Supe said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.
> 
> F YOU TIME WARNER.
> 
> ...


How's that monopoly thing working out for you?

Luckily, I've had few problems with TWC, but I've heard horror stories galore.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2009)

Supe - I'd rip into the supervisor about the ineffectiveness of the online appt application and let them know how you drove / waited / etc, and how you're getting screwed on the reschedule.

How you were hung up on multiple times.

Do it calmly and request that you get some free months for your trouble.

At least that might take the sting out of it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 6, 2009)

so past few weeks, house was broken into and we lost our electronics to not a very nice person, I have gotten bitten by a brown recluse, my dad is still in the hospital, the tennant at the old house moved out and we haven't found a new one, and they still aren't saying weather our contracts are going to be renewed or not and I might not have a job after sept and the dog just chewed thru my blackberry cord... Can anyone else poop on me?

ARGH!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 6, 2009)

engineergurl said:


> so past few weeks, house was broken into and we lost our electronics to not a very nice person, I have gotten bitten by a brown recluse, my dad is still in the hospital, the tennant at the old house moved out and we haven't found a new one, and they still aren't saying weather our contracts are going to be renewed or not and I might not have a job after sept and the dog just chewed thru my blackberry cord... Can anyone else poop on me?
> 
> ARGH!


yikes!!

if you were here I'd buy you a beer and a shot. Sounds like things can only get better. I hope they do.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)

^Nice Machine!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Nice Machine!


thanks I thought I'd be Rebel-ious


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)

^Always Making Cracks!


----------



## Paul S (Jul 7, 2009)

engineergurl said:


> so past few weeks, house was broken into and we lost our electronics to not a very nice person, I have gotten bitten by a brown recluse, my dad is still in the hospital, the tennant at the old house moved out and we haven't found a new one, and they still aren't saying weather our contracts are going to be renewed or not and I might not have a job after sept and the dog just chewed thru my blackberry cord... Can anyone else poop on me?
> 
> ARGH!



I hope the spider bite heals, and all is gets better!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Supe - I'd rip into the supervisor about the ineffectiveness of the online appt application and let them know how you drove / waited / etc, and how you're getting screwed on the reschedule.
> How you were hung up on multiple times.
> 
> Do it calmly and request that you get some free months for your trouble.
> ...


Totally second these suggestions. As a new customer they should be a little more flexible/accomodating. Shortly after we started our tv/internet/telephone package, the service was out for an entire day, they left a message on our answering machine apologizing/followed by a letter a few days later and they gave us an entire month credit $100+. The funny part was we were both out of town for work the day everything was out, bonus for us.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)

I was shredding old documents last night. My cable bill has gone up 50% in the last nine years with no change in package.


----------



## benbo (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I was shredding old documents last night. My cable bill has gone up 50% in the last nine years with no change in package.


I don't know that you can really expect the cable company to bring about a change in your package.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 7, 2009)

I was going to scream, but my troubles are not worthy. I'll just get back to work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)

benbo said:


> I don't know that you can really expect the cable company to bring about a change in your package.


You know, you're right!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

benbo said:


> I don't know that you can really expect the cable company to bring about a change in your package.


If they did .. could you call that ... Change you can believe in?

Oh wait, someone else already stole that line ...



Capt Worley PE said:


> You know, you're right!




JR


----------



## benbo (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You know, you're right!


On the other hand, my cable company _is_ called Cox.

But I've had this company for 20 years, and if anything my package has shrunk.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 7, 2009)

benbo said:


> I don't know that you can really expect the cable company to bring about a change in your package.


Actually when I went to get the new digital converter boxes for my cable. The girl behind the desk looked up my account and replied "you have a terrible package!" I said "Excuse me?" she proceeded to click a lot of buttons and change my package so that it provided the same service, I got enhancements (DVR and added two cable boxes) and the net cost still went down $30.month. I enjoyed the way that she altered my package.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, I've heard of being screwed by the cable company... MA, I'd say you did alright.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)

benbo said:


> On the other hand, my cable company _is_ called Cox.
> But I've had this company for 20 years, and if anything my package has shrunk.


When I first moved back to SC in 1995, my cable bill went from 25 bucks with Cox to 42 bucks with TWC, and TWC had maybe 75% of the channels. I wasn't happy.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Supe said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.
> 
> F YOU TIME WARNER.
> 
> ...




This is EXACTLY why I've been a loyal DIRECTV customer for going on 12 years now!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 15, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

So it's about 9 last night, I'm just about to put dinner on the table, when the dog wants to go out. So I open the door and put him out back. 2 minutes later, he comes running back to the door, yelping and pawing at his face.

I open the door to see what the problem is, and then the smell hits me. Fresh skunk juice. Naturally all the pet stores are closing, so we proceed to scrub him off on the deck with V8 for half an hour, then give him a regular bath. He still stinks this morning by the way.

So its 10 by the time we eat dinner. The veggies are wilted and the meat is cold.

To add fuel to the fire, my wife totally dropped the ball on ordering plane tickets to go out west to visit her folks. We had this companion ticket, so we could both go for the price of one. She sat and sat on it until the point where all the eligible tickets were basically gone, so it would cost like $700+ for us both to go. I'm not up for paying that after taking a big trip already this year.

So I said fine, let's just go visit them in a few months and get tickets in advance so they are cheaper. So she starts whining that she hasn't seen them in a while and really wants to go this summer. I basically told her that if she wanted to see them that badly, she would have done something about this months ago.

My attitude is that we dropped the ball, time to live with the consequences. But she's convinced that I'm trying to be 1. Cheap, and 2. Keep her and her folks apart. So that boiled over last night as well into what I'm sure will be the first of several arguments in the next few weeks.


----------



## Supe (Jul 15, 2009)

Tell her SHE can pay for her own ticket, and to tell her folks you said hello.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 15, 2009)

^ I think that's what it will ultimately come down to. The money is all coming from the same place, but I would compromise and say ok why don't you go do this, but keep it in mind the next time you want those $125 running shoes.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 15, 2009)

^^^ Beaches!

GRRRRRRRmmblle..... All day meetings, micro-management, and a fabricated sense of urgency over what may or may not happen in 2019 makes for a grumbly day.

At least my dog doesn't smell like skunk-stink. HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 15, 2009)

VT: from personal experience with a long-haired dog hit by a skunk, the magic solution to get rid of the smell and clean him up is a pre-packaged, pre-mixed vinegar and water solution made by companies like Massengill. :true: This is from a recommendation by the dog groomer.

It is the acid in the tomato juice that neutralizes the smell. Vinegar is acidic and does the same thing. The diluted solution is gentler on the dog's eyes / ears / face (as opposed to straight vinegar). It comes in pre-mixed disposable squirt bottles for ease of preparation and disposal. The vinegar and water solution is a LOT less messy, gooey than tomato juice and you can pretty much just throw the dog in the shower (or in the yard now), wash him down with the "solution", hose him down, and dry him off with a towel.

We now keep a package of several bottles on hand for just such emergencies.

We used to use the tomato juice and that was really a freakin' mess. This stuff works so much better. Prude that I am, I hate buying it at the store, so I send the wife. Of course, I then have the task of cleaning the dog. She wins.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 16, 2009)

So I just spent the better part of two weeks generating output reports for the calculation from hell. This morning I get an email asking if I knew two of the motors were going from 60 hp each to 150 hp each. Oh, and by the way, can you incorporate that in the model and still meet the impossible deadline?

One of the good things about working from home is that the client can't hear me swearing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, but I bet the boy learned a few new words today.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 16, 2009)

^Luckily, he didn't get to hear it either. My office is pretty isolated and I got the email before anybody else in the house was awake.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 16, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

I feel better now. And I'm off tomorrow. I just have to make it through 3 1/2 hrs.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 16, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Luckily, he didn't get to hear it either. My office is pretty isolated and I got the email before anybody else in the house was awake.


Have you thought about soundproofing the office?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 17, 2009)

> VT: from personal experience with a long-haired dog hit by a skunk, the magic solution to get rid of the smell and clean him up is a pre-packaged, pre-mixed vinegar and water solution made by companies like Massengill. This is from a recommendation by the dog groomer.


I've heard feminine products work well for that too. I got some deodorizer for the house, and the vet suggested a baking soda-hydrogen peroxide mix for the dog. We did two rounds of that, and while it's not perfect, its much better than it was.

Plus his coat has lovely highlights for the summer now.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 17, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I've heard feminine products work well for that too. I got some deodorizer for the house, and the vet suggested a baking soda-hydrogen peroxide mix for the dog. We did two rounds of that, and while it's not perfect, its much better than it was.
> Plus his coat has lovely highlights for the summer now.


I'll bet all the other dogs are jealous.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think dogs hate the way cats do.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I don't think dogs hate the way cats do.


cats are vengeful creatures


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2009)

2000 years ago they were worshipped as gods. They've never forgotten.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 17, 2009)

As far as cats go, I could take 'em or leave 'em. It's nice when they snuggle up in your lap and they are low maintenance, but they are aloof most of the time.

Plus the cat I have now is a nasty little bastard. He'll walk by and bite or scratch you for no reason. And there's about 2 square inches of him you can pet without having your hand taken off.

He's definitely turning me off to cats at this point. I would never get rid of him or do anything, but if I came home and saw that he got loose, I wouldn't be heart broken either.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> As far as cats go, I could take 'em or leave 'em. It's nice when they snuggle up in your lap and they are low maintenance, but they are aloof most of the time.
> Plus the cat I have now is a nasty little bastard. He'll walk by and bite or scratch you for no reason. And there's about 2 square inches of him you can pet without having your hand taken off.
> 
> He's definitely turning me off to cats at this point. I would never get rid of him or do anything, but if I came home and saw that he got loose, I wouldn't be heart broken either.


Our cats are nice cats, but I think there are some with VERY poor dispositions. Our male (fixed) cat acts more like a dog. He even fetches. i grew up with dogs and my wife was a cat person. So... we have cats. Now that I just about killed myself putting in hardwood flooring, NO DOGS. And last year, I was thinking very hard about a dog for the girls. But, with a new baby in the house, I don't want another "baby". Dogs are a lot of work, and need a lot of attention. If I don't spend time with the cats for 2 weeks, they could care less. We also don't have to really worry about them if we go on vacation. So, cats have their place in our lives, and unless we move... I'm not seeing a dog in our future. But dogs do seem to be a little more "human"...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2009)

^ The main reason we have this cat is that my wife got him when she started grad school and was living alone in an apartment. We're both firmly in the dog person camp.



> Now that I just about killed myself putting in hardwood flooring, NO DOGS.


I kinda like having wood floors because its easier to clean up accidents. And with carpeting, the doggy smell works its way into it after a while. The upstairs is carpeted, and could use a good steam cleaning at this point in my opinion.

And now for my 'I just had a real crappy weekend' scream: AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry you had a crappy weekend. Hope this week starts out better.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks! My folks came up to visit. Long story short, I couldn't coax them off the couch all weekend, despite the nice weather. We threw all the options: walk, picnic, movie, board game, etc. and got a luke warm response for all of them. By yesterday afternoon we were all just sitting in my living room, staring at our feet. Felt like I was in a waiting room.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Thanks! My folks came up to visit. Long story short, I couldn't coax them off the couch all weekend, despite the nice weather. We threw all the options: walk, picnic, movie, board game, etc. and got a luke warm response for all of them. By yesterday afternoon we were all just sitting in my living room, staring at our feet. Felt like I was in a waiting room.


Man, that stinks. Sounds like an opportunity missed. Sorry, VT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2009)

And of course by the time they left, and we did groceries, laundry, etc. it was to late to start much of anything!

It's not all the time you get a weekend here in the summer that isn't too rainy, too humid, too hot, etc. So when you get a good one, take advantage of it! If I had my way my butt would have been firmly entrenched in a canoe all afternoon.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 20, 2009)

How are your parents?


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> 2000 years ago they were worshipped as gods. They've never forgotten.


&lt;---- Bow before me, weak mortals.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2009)

Paul S said:


> &lt;---- Bow before me, weak mortals.


Before or after I see how far I can punt you?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 20, 2009)

You will no doubt feel the wrath of Catgod.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2009)

Good thing this fence is in the way, I hate to have to take another bath.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 20, 2009)

What a happy little fellow!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

How about this little feller ...





JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

^ Can you model that in HydroCAD?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 21, 2009)

hydroCAT?


----------



## benbo (Jul 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> hydroCAT?


As long as it's not a TOMCat


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

benbo said:


> As long as it's not a TOMCat


You mean like this ...







JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2009)

my eyes are burning!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 21, 2009)

His eyes...they just follow you...burning a hole in your soul.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

They're even worse than this!


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2009)

+1 SW


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> +1 SW



WTF? That's plus one LOTR.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

HA! Funny.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 30, 2009)

[SIZE=24pt]*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## BluSkyy (Jul 30, 2009)

uh oh, they're in red...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 30, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> [SIZE=24pt]*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


^ Ditto. Just figured out that there is no way in hell I'm going to make it to Oshkosh tomorrow. The Calculation-Project-From-Hell has just officially eaten my Summer.


----------



## csb (Jul 30, 2009)

ARGH! (String of bad words) ARGH!


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 31, 2009)

So, you may not recall, but I had a fight with management over my estimate for my next job. Well, I get copied on the email with the final budgeted hours from scheduling. As it turns out, I had an extra 20% than what I was forced to whittle down, because "we have to get these hours down, the customer just won't stand for anything more than X".

So I called my manager, told him I was pleasantly surprised the hours went up, and I will redistribute the hours accordingly.

"Oh no, I added those hours to the supervision budget, I didn't have enough hours to carry me through the end of the project".

So, I had to cut one of my guys, and I'm seriously concerned about getting my tasks performed under budget. Meanwhile, he adds hours to his budget (with no value added) because he didn't have the hours to carry him through the duration.

His "supervision" budget is now 20% of my entire budget. I have 5 guys I'm carrying. He's got three projects to manage. The supervision hours will be under budget by at least 30%.

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like your boss is feeding you a shitake sandwich.

Pull up to the table and take a big bite of that thing.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 31, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better my boss cuts my fee estimates (thus cutting hours) by one third before I even have a chance to talk to him. That's better than my last boss that would cut my fee estimates by at least 60%.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 31, 2009)

I got an MIL that absolutely loves to be the 'fun' granny to my kids. She loves having them over, they love her, I love getting them out of my hair for a spell. Trouble always is, come time to pick 'em up, they almost always have nuclear meltdowns on how they don't wanna go home, 'I don't like daddy', 'I don't like mommy', yada yada yada - they're 4.5 &amp; 3 btw so clearly nothing to take personally - BUT it infuriates me that 'fun granny' seems to go out of her way to enable these embarassing public displays just to reinforce how clearly beloved she is either for her ego or for our "benefit". She never does anything to help minimize or squelch these long awkward departures like a real grandparent would try. Then i gotta be a hardass to them once we're underway essentially reinforcing how much they 'don't like daddy'. Unreal, just totally puts me in a sour mood rest of day :madgo:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 31, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> I got an MIL that absolutely loves to be the 'fun' granny to my kids. She loves having them over, they love her, I love getting them out of my hair for a spell. Trouble always is, come time to pick 'em up, they almost always have nuclear meltdowns on how they don't wanna go home, 'I don't like daddy', 'I don't like mommy', yada yada yada - they're 4.5 &amp; 3 btw so clearly nothing to take personally - BUT it infuriates me that 'fun granny' seems to go out of her way to enable these embarassing public displays just to reinforce how clearly beloved she is either for her ego or for our "benefit". She never does anything to help minimize or squelch these long awkward departures like a real grandparent would try. Then i gotta be a hardass to them once we're underway essentially reinforcing how much they 'don't like daddy'. Unreal, just totally puts me in a sour mood rest of day :madgo:



Been there done that dude. My in-laws are the exact same way. They'll do whatever the kids ask, doughnuts for dinner....sure, pizza for breakfast....sure. Mom and Dad don't think that's appropriate.....who cares. My wife is such a freaking pushover as well that I end up having to be the asshole to the in-laws and the asshole to the kids. Then my parents know the rules and actually listen to us so guess who are the favorite grandparents. It infuriates the shit out of me.

Oh well. I'm going to my BIL's bachelor party this weekend. I'll be in the drunk tank in about 6 hours. Probably won't have time for posting with all the strippers running around the house.

:joke: to the stripper thing.......I think.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Oh well. I'm going to my BIL's bachelor party this weekend. I'll be in the drunk tank in about 6 hours. Probably won't have time for posting with all the strippers running around the house.


Heh - watch the hangover thing. . .oh and the stripper thing, esp the one they call Lola.

I drive home w/ the rugrats, the 3yo is passed out 10 minutes down the road; 4.5 yo attempts talking to me I say "hey, that sounds great hon" &amp; crank the Zune thru the radio up to 30 or so, forcing them to endure Crue / GNR / Velvet Revolver / hair :band: playlist for the 30 minute drive home just so I don't have to F'n interact with them -


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^ Ditto. Just figured out that there is no way in hell I'm going to make it to Oshkosh tomorrow. The Calculation-Project-From-Hell has just officially eaten my Summer.


I was supposed to go to Atlanta in mid-August for a friend's wedding. I had to cancel because of a backlogged work project that *MUST* get done by September 30th. 

On the flip side, I told my boss I am bugging on in early Sept to fly down to Florida for some much needed vacation + time back home. 

JR


----------



## maryannette (Aug 2, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

 Somtimes, you just have to scream because life is good!!!! Sometimes it rocks ... sometimes it sucks. Right now, it rocks.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 2, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I was supposed to go to Atlanta in mid-August for a friend's wedding. I had to cancel because of a backlogged work project that *MUST* get done by September 30th.
> On the flip side, I told my boss I am bugging on in early Sept to fly down to Florida for some much needed vacation + time back home.
> 
> JR


I think I told you the story of when my boss at the power plant told me he wasn't sure if he could let me go on my scheduled vacation. My response was that it wasn't a question of if I was going, the question was if or when I was coming back.

I think that was one of the years the term "problem employee" was mentioned in my performance review.


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2009)

Fuck me!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, no!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 3, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2009)

pulling a project after 9 months of work equals an angry engineer


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 4, 2009)

csb said:


> pulling a project after 9 months of work equals an angry engineer


Sorry to hear that, csb!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 4, 2009)

Me, too. Been there many times.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2009)

At least in consulting, it's not really any skin off my nose if the owner pulls a project that's mostly complete. We get paid for what we did anyway.

But the sense of disappointment when a worthwhile project dies sucks, especially when you've been emotionally and professionally invested in it for several months or even years. I've had a few good projects get canned and it's a bummer because you know the work would have been beneficial.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 4, 2009)

I used to compare it to being pregnant for 9 months and not having a baby.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 4, 2009)

In the A/E world, we call those the perfect design jobs. You get paid for the design, which is where you make most of your $ anyway, and then you don't deal with the headaches of construction, and the mistakes you made don't get caught. Its all in your perspective.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 4, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> In the A/E world, we call those the perfect design jobs. You get paid for the design, which is where you make most of your $ anyway, and then you don't deal with the headaches of construction, and the mistakes you made don't get caught. Its all in your perspective.



Exactly. You also don't have to worry about being over budget or asking for ammendments to contracts because the owner will just compensate you from the money allocated for construction management.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> In the A/E world, we call those the perfect design jobs. You get paid for the design, which is where you make most of your $ anyway, and then you don't deal with the headaches of construction, and the mistakes you made don't get caught. Its all in your perspective.


You can't be liable for a building that never gets built!


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2009)

edited to protect me


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2009)

> Total lack of management skills happening...*and I'm just grabbing my ankles*. It's not even an engineering project!


That's one way to raise capital I guess.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 4, 2009)

How much does 54 seconds cost?


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 4, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> How much does 54 seconds cost?


It had to be a perfect storm of me just finishing the "what people are doing when" thread and coming to this one, but that got a genuine LOL from me, and is probably the funniest thing I've read on the interwebs in a while.

:appl:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

*[SIZE=36pt]WWWHHHHYYYYY ?????!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*

JR


----------



## udpolo15 (Aug 4, 2009)

csb said:


> here's the rest of the story- it's a conference that has my name all over it. I have two weeks to raise $30,000 in sponsorships or it's canceled a mere 6 weeks before it happens. We already have people registered, speakers arranged, etc. Total lack of management skills happening...and I'm just grabbing my ankles. It's not even an engineering project!
> Grr....any of you rich consultant types want to sponsor a conference? Please?


our company was hosting a conference for clients only at our offices last year. we flew our consultants in from across the country, but the RSVP's were light. Someone decided to cancel the conference 2 days before. it made no sense since our consultants had already paid for the tickets. word didn't get out to everyone so of course clients were showing up all day for the conference so we had to scramble to throw a half assed conference together. My boss was sooo pissed that they decided to cancel the conference.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 5, 2009)

udpolo15 said:


> our company was hosting a conference for clients only at our offices last year. we flew our consultants in from across the country, but the RSVP's were light. Someone decided to cancel the conference 2 days before. it made no sense since our consultants had already paid for the tickets. word didn't get out to everyone so of course clients were showing up all day for the conference so we had to scramble to throw a half assed conference together. My boss was sooo pissed that they decided to cancel the conference.



Yuck! That must have made for an el crap day.

:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Yuck! That must have made for an el crap day.
> :mad2:


I noticed you have the fighting Sea Bees emblem for your avatar. Are you a Sea Bee? I was a BU when I was enlisted - stationed at Port Hueneme and then did my reserve time out of NAS Jax in NMCB 14.

JR


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 6, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]MOTHER-FLIPPIN-FILTHY-FOUL-FLOPPING-FLICKER-CODSWALLOP-CRACKERJACK-HORSE-FEATHERING-MOTHER-FLIPPER ! ! ![/SIZE]

Phew, glad I got that out.

No biggie; just there is a person who regularly ticks me off and I'll have to get over it.


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2009)

OR FIGHT THEM TO THE DEATH!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope you feel better now, Wolvie.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 6, 2009)

Impressive Wolverine.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 6, 2009)

you kiss your mother with that mouth?!


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 7, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I noticed you have the fighting Sea Bees emblem for your avatar. Are you a Sea Bee? I was a BU when I was enlisted - stationed at Port Hueneme and then did my reserve time out of NAS Jax in NMCB 14.
> JR



I am pinning on a lovely gold bar in about one month. CEC Officers wear their rank on only one collar since we are restricted line even though we are the only ground combat force the Navy has other than the SEALS. My unit is NMCB 23, but they have not yet determined which detachment I will drill at.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> I am pinning on a lovely gold bar in about one month. CEC Officers wear their rank on only one collar since we are restricted line even though we are the only ground combat force the Navy has other than the SEALS. My unit is NMCB 23, but they have not yet determined which detachment I will drill at.


Congratulations sir!






JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCKKKKK!!!

I'm working on a project right now that has an Army Corps project number, VA project number, our internal project number, the subconsultant's project number, and a task number.

I can't keep this shit straight!


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2009)

BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.

Between the NCR's I've written, welders who I've booted from the test booth, and resident Old Fart that I've offended, I'm making friends left and right down here!

Today I was accused of sabotaging the gentlemen who was formerly running one of our facilities and welding rod distribution rooms. Yes, that's exactly it. My goal in life was to sabotage him, in order to get everyone in trouble and create more garbage work for myself.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like you are making female friends rather quickly. So you got that going for you..........which is nice.


----------



## MGX (Aug 10, 2009)

Tradesmen are worst than high school girls.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

AAARRRGGGHHHH !!!!!!!!

I had one of those days where absolutely NOTHING went right .... 

JR


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Sounds like you are making female friends rather quickly. So you got that going for you..........which is nice.



Not many, just the one that I kind of got lucky on. She was the only one I've found with all her teeth who weighed less than I did :sharkattack:

MGX: You can say that again. We don't inspect out here, we babysit.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> She was the only one I've found with all her teeth who weighed less than I did


Maybe you should spend less time at waffle house.


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Maybe you should spend less time at waffle house.



Oddly enough, I've never stepped foot in a Waffle House.

Even the spam ads on Craigslist are unattractive around these parts. Just shopping at Ingles is like being in a circus tent.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> Oddly enough, I've never stepped foot in a Waffle House.
> 
> Even the spam ads on Craigslist are unattractive around these parts. Just shopping at Ingles is like being in a circus tent.



I would recommend going to the K-Mart or Wal-Mart for a real freak show.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2009)

You should wear your Wolf Shirt to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I would recommend going to the K-Mart or Wal-Mart for a real freak show.



I've been a few times, and it's been remarkably docile. Probably because the Walmart I go to is in Shelby, so it's more ghetto than white trash.


----------



## MGX (Aug 11, 2009)

When I visit job sites and talk to fitters they always have the most insane, mind-bending rumors flying around. I can't fathom the depths where these ideas originate from nor address their lack of logic directly less I be lynched in situ.

The atmosphere is that I have magically returned to Junior High except these are full grown men.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> [SIZE=14pt]MOTHER-FLIPPIN-FILTHY-FOUL-FLOPPING-FLICKER-CODSWALLOP-CRACKERJACK-HORSE-FEATHERING-MOTHER-FLIPPER ! ! ![/SIZE]


^That sums it up nicely for me this morning.

The software package I'm using has to be run on the client's laptop since it is certified in their system to run nuclear safety related software. Well, here I am right on the deadline and their glorious laptop just went TU. I really don't have time to drag this POS back to their IT department right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

I cannot believe that housing loans CONTINUE to be administed so poorly!!!!!!!!

AARRGHHH !!!!!! ldman:

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 28, 2009)

Get off my lawn!! ldman:

[couldn't resist]


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 30, 2009)

I wanna slap the crap out of two people. The guy who figured out where to locate the oil filter on the Jeep Liberty and the guy who thought painting said oil filter black was a good idea.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2009)

OOOOOUUUUCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!! I was minding my own business and walked out to our pool deck to see how the vacuuming was going...and then the wasps started attacking. Got me twice on the same toe. :i_cry: Getting my wisdom teeth removed didn't hurt that much!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2009)

We call them "boonie bees" out here (actually paper wasps). The first sign of an attack is the feeling of a thumbtack being pressed into you somewhere. Absolutely no warning. I hate those things.


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel your pain. I was stung on the OTHER hand by a wasp INDOORS the Friday before last. My hand swelled like crazy for 2 or 3 days. Pressing down on the area felt like it had cottage cheese under it from the fluid buildup. It was disgusting. That's TWICE I've been stung since I've moved here.

The spiders are driving me INSANE though! I went in my garage yesterday only to find a dead field mouse with a HUGE brown recluse on it. Makes me scared to work on my car or move parts around, since I was bit by a spider as a kid and still have a scar on my wrist from when it got infected.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 31, 2009)

Supe said:


> I went in my garage yesterday only to find a dead field mouse with a HUGE brown recluse on it.


The brown recluse is a pretty darned small spider. How huge was it? The size of a penny?

Speaking of spiders, two years ago my granny passed away and I inherited her little '92 Mercury Tracer to serve as my daily driver work car. She lived in a VERY rural part of southeast Arkansas and in her final year or so she was in an assisted living center. The car sat outside, under trees for over a year. When my parents and I went up to collect some belongings and trailer the car home, we popped the hood... lo and behold... on top of the air filter housing was a wolf spider that (I kid you not) was the size of my hand. I couldn't kill it, either. Small bugs I can kill, but big things like horses I can't. It eventually tucked itself in the engine compartment and we ended up bringing the car home with the hairy beast in it. Saw it one final time at home, but if it stayed in there much longer it was toast from engine heat. Surprisingly, they're not that harmful to humans, definately not life-threatening.


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2009)

The BR was a good 3/4 of an inch. Unmistakable violin on its back. Scared the hell out of me.

Don't even get me started on the Wolf spiders. They're routinely 3" in length around here. Nearly shat myself when I almost stepped on one in the bathroom, and they're all over my windows and garage.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 31, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> lo and behold... on top of the air filter housing was a wolf spider that (I kid you not) was the size of my hand. I couldn't kill it, either. Small bugs I can kill, but big things like horses I can't. ...... Surprisingly, they're not that harmful to humans, definately not life-threatening.


Brown recluse = scary.

Wolf Spider, if that is what I get in my house, you can count the hairs on its legs from five feet away before you squish it with a roll of paper towels.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2009)

Supe said:


> The BR was a good 3/4 of an inch. Unmistakable violin on its back. Scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 31, 2009)

Odd that this came up today. I removed the battery bank out of my boat two weeks ago to do some work on the electrical connections and was storing the batteries in my shed. I opened up the battery box yesterday and found a black widow. I killed that bitch quick. Those things are very dangerous.


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2009)

Blocked here at work, but I probably don't want to see whatever it is!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll have to upload the picture tonight, but there is a spider spinning a web at the corner of our garage and the roof awening...huge web probably 3 ft tall triangle, with the circles. The spider itself is about 1.5-2 inches big. Just have to remember not to take that corner too fast else we will end up with a face full of web.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2009)

> Got me twice on the same toe. Getting my wisdom teeth removed didn't hurt that much!


How's the foot doing today?


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Brown recluse = scary.
> Wolf Spider, if that is what I get in my house, you can count the hairs on its legs from five feet away before you squish it with a roll of paper towels.



The Wolf spiders are the most common ones to where I live. I'm dreading the cold weather, as I'm sure they're looking to make themselves at home inside my house. They were the first spiders I've ever squished (armed with a broom and a bucket for helmet, of course), that I have actually felt with my shoes when I kick the rolled up carcass away. They have enough heft to them that I can feel it through a pair of Timberlands.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> How's the foot doing today?


Surprisingly a lot better. still mildly swollen and hurts a bit when the stung area rubs against the shoe, but nothing like yesterday.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 31, 2009)

On another note I fell down the stairs on Friday. I was getting ready to go to my BIL's wedding rehearsal and was carrying my daughter (20 months old) downstairs. I was wearing my good shoes and they were wet because I had just taken the dog outside. My feet flipped out from under me and I fell between two landings (about 6 steps). My elbow and my ass absorbed the entire impact and I managed to keep my daughter from falling. She landed right on top of dear old dad. My right ass cheek is black and blue and I was worried I broke my arm for a while but it is just swolen.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 31, 2009)

[SIZE=36pt]*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*[/SIZE]


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys are completely creeping me out with this thread .... *SHUDDERING*

JR


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 31, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I was shredding old documents last night. My cable bill has gone up 50% in the last nine years with no change in package.


I have experienced the same thing, luckily here in Portland, Comcast actually has competition (Qwest) and I have successfully played them off against one another to keep the price the same for over 2 years.

I hated both Comcast and Qwest, but they have become much more helpful since they now have to actually compete with someone.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2009)

^We've got some competition here too. I get full blown digital cable and highspeed internet for a good bit cheaper than I did for basic extended cable plus internet in VT, where they only had Crapcast.


----------



## csb (Aug 31, 2009)

Our one local cable company is crap, but I'm afraid to switch to a dish. I'll just handle not having sound every once in awhile.

I saw a spider attack a grasshopper last week. We've got brown recluse, black widows, hobo and wolf spiders. I'm thinking it was a hobo spider, judging by the speed at which it attacked that grasshopper. It weirded me out.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2009)

csb said:


> Our one local cable company is crap, but I'm afraid to switch to a dish. I'll just handle not having sound every once in awhile.


I switched to dish yesterday. So far I'm pretty impressed with their customer service. They installed on a Sunday. They got there when they said they would. The technician set everything up (hooked everything up on my tv's, I didn't have to lift a fingure). After the technician left I had a problem with my DVR (it was overheating due to a defective fan) and someone was back at my house within 2 hours to replace the unit. So far so good, and between the switch to dish and my new internet service provider (Clear) I'm spending half as much on tv and internet as I was before with Comcast.

The hardest part will be trying to teach my wife the new channel listing. The guide lists channels all the way up to 9000 and beyond. It's a little daunting. :wacko:

As far as the bugs go, I spray this stuff around the house every few months.

http://www.orthohomedefense.com/smg/catalo...0070004&amp;id=

It seems to keep the critters at bay although it explicitly says it does not kill the brown recluse or black widow. I wonder why that is? It says it kills other spiders, what makes those two any different (besides being poisonous to humans).


----------



## klk (Aug 31, 2009)

^maybe its a liability thing - someone gets bitten by one and sues the manufacturer?


----------



## csb (Aug 31, 2009)

We have a chance to "bundle and save" by combining our TV with our current internet and phone package. It might be worth looking into.

We spray that stuff too, since the spiders give me the heebie jeebies and we have our bedroom in a finished basement. The spider/grasshopper incident happened at someone else's house. It really has made a difference and I also put out those "insect monitor" things that are basically glue traps. It catches a lot of the strays.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2009)

csb said:


> We have a chance to "bundle and save" by combining our TV with our current internet and phone package. It might be worth looking into.


We have everything bundled together and the customer service for the TV and internet are great we can call them at midnight on a Saturday and they will fix the problem free of charge, but the phone part sucks. Hubby called the *24 hr service number*, was told they were just an after hours center and all they could do was start a ticket for someone to come out the next day and charge us $40 just for showing up...hubby said no thanks. We hooked up a non-digital phone where the line comes into the house and no dial tone...so it is an outside issue. He called them friday morning during normal business hours about it and they were going dial into the neighborhood box to see if something was wrong while they set up in appointment for someone to come out that afternoon to take a look. Well whatever they did when they hooked into the neighborhood box fixed it and we cancelled the dude. Even an outside problem was a $40 fee for them just to show up.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 31, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## csb (Aug 31, 2009)

uh nun ugh


----------



## MGX (Aug 31, 2009)

I was out hiking and saw one of those hornets/wasps carting off a paralyzed spider to take home and lay eggs in. My girlfriend, wanting to take some video got very close, close enough to really annoy the wasp which dropped its proposed eggbag and chased her. Then the bugger started chasing me and thankfully a Ford E150 came rolling along (Mr. wasp was carting his prize across a two lane road) and smacked him around a bit giving us time to escape. The bastard was still chasing us after about 200 feet when he gave up.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 31, 2009)

^I am picturing a mothra sized wasp...


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2009)

roadwreck said:


>





Funny you should mention.

I tried.

Apparently, every aerosol I have in this house is non-flammable. Bug spray, air fresheners, you name it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 31, 2009)

Supe said:


> Funny you should mention.
> I tried.
> 
> Apparently, every aerosol I have in this house is non-flammable. Bug spray, air fresheners, you name it.


No WD-40? Pam cooking spray is also quite flamable.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> No WD-40? Pam cooking spray is also quite flamable.



No WD-40, but I forgot that I had cooking spray! Jackpot!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 10, 2009)

YAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! 

Nope, that didn't help.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 10, 2009)

More screaming needed....I had too much soup, salad and breadsticks for lunch today.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2009)

^ :mf_pain:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 10, 2009)

[SIZE=36pt]w000000000000000000t!!![/SIZE]

ok. you may continue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

[SIZE=36pt]*WHY ????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2009)

Because.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been holding my screams inside for so long, they're starting to come out the other end!


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2009)

AUGH! This day is like being in the office on Christmas Eve! There's no one here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 21, 2009)

Dang it! They called again, so to rpost:



> Okay, you sent me a project to review in Nov 08 and I sent comments back in a couple of days.
> You resubmitted in June 09 and I sent comments back in a couple of days.
> 
> So why is it now an emergency that I review it when you resubmit yesterday?
> ...


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 21, 2009)

FLIPPIN FILTHY FOUL FLOPPIN FLUFFY FATHERLESS FRANKENFURTER FILTHY FOUL FLUFFINS ! ! ! !

Worst morning traffic day ever. EVER!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 21, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> FLIPPIN FILTHY FOUL FLOPPIN FLUFFY FATHERLESS FRANKENFURTER FILTHY FOUL FLUFFINS ! ! ! !
> Worst morning traffic day ever. EVER!


Are you really surprised? We've had seven straight days of rain. The news was reporting that some areas have seen 9 inches of rain in just the last 24 hours. Be thankful you made it to work at all today.

http://www.wsbtv.com/weather/20925117/detail.html


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2009)

We've got quite the mud pit here on site as well, and the radar is indicating that it's only going to get worse.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2009)

you have got to be kidding me! One of the file rm type unit managers is actually complaining about the tall wall cubewalls they put up yesterday while she was out. in place of the short walls.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 29, 2009)

AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH! STUPID MOTHER-F%$#^&amp;^ BOSS


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 29, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH! STUPID MOTHER-F%$#^&amp;^ BOSS


did he take your stapler? Move your desk down to storage B? Ask you to take care of the bug problem down there? You could always burn down the building.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 1, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!![/SIZE]

It's thursday... meetings all day... good grief...


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG

GGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

It's bad enough I've caught bronchial-ebola-h1-swine1 flue that's been floating around the office, but this day continues to be one gigantic clusterf*ck. And to make it even better, my new/future boss and coworker from Houston are here on site doing observations.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 1, 2009)

HOW CAN AN ENGINEER NOT KNOW BASIC MATH?

Question: If the rate is 5 cents per 1000, how do you calculate the value for 500K?

Really!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 1, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> HOW CAN AN ENGINEER NOT KNOW BASIC MATH?
> Question: If the rate is 5 cents per 1000, how do you calculate the value for 500K?
> 
> Really!!!



I'll be needing a calculator and a spreadsheet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 1, 2009)

I need to take off my shoes for that one.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 1, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'll be needing a calculator and a spreadsheet.


Gotta have an approved calculator at that. None of that graphing **** allowed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2009)

damn you west coasters...you always interupt my lunch hour to call about things.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> [SIZE=18pt]AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!![/SIZE]
> It's thursday... meetings all day... good grief...


:wtlw:



Supe said:


> It's bad enough I've caught bronchial-ebola-h1-swine1 flue that's been floating around the office


When I visited my local regulator earlier in the week, I was told they had an official agency policy that they were expressedly prohibited from shaking visitor's hands in the course of doing business. So, I just sat across from the table and mocking coughed in their general direction.



Mary :) said:


> HOW CAN AN ENGINEER NOT KNOW BASIC MATH?
> Question: If the rate is 5 cents per 1000, how do you calculate the value for 500K?


They must be one of those engineers doing the energy conversions for clean energy. 

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 2, 2009)

^ZING!


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E-mail this morning saying that all raises/mention of salary associated with our performance reviews are being postponed until at least mid-2010. Naturally, this sucks horribly because I had a considerable increase coming to me because of the new boss/position in the company. At least I'll keep my fingers crossed for some semblance of a bonus.


----------



## tymr (Oct 22, 2009)

[SIZE=36pt]*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*[/SIZE]

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Last day of studying. Haven't decided if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I gotta say that I don't get all of the "This is it" and "the day is finally here" threads coming out on Wed. and Thurs. of test week. It seems like the day everybody is looking for is Saturday...when all of the stress of taking the exam is over...and the stress of waiting for results begins.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 28, 2009)

Dumbass F'N doorknob! My little contract gig w/ Aerotek E&amp;E that was supposed to last 9mo. and morph into 'to hire' position lasted all of (barely) 4 weeks last April. I havent heard from this Aerotek rep since last May. He calls me today(!) asks if i'm still looking for work. My politest reply is "i was unaware if our relationship had been severed or not". I more than know full well there are no jobs in my field in this State. . .but who the fuck goes 5 mo. without so much as a monthly 'touching base' contact?! Like i would ever use (or trust) those d-bags for any employment opp again


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, Aerotek is one of the most shady companies I have ever dealt with...and that was just on the hiring side of their temporary workers. I couldn't imagine actually working for them.


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2009)

AUGH! All the other offices and businesses in town are closed for a snow day...so why are we still at work?!?!


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 29, 2009)

csb said:


> AUGH! All the other offices and businesses in town are closed for a snow day...so why are we still at work?!?!


Snow? Its 75 degrees here today!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 29, 2009)

Here too! I'm planning a nice walk this afternoon.


----------



## Supe (Oct 29, 2009)

X3. Not too hot, no need for a sweatshirt. Of course, I'm trapped in here 95% of today.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]*AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*[/SIZE]


----------



## cement (Oct 29, 2009)

csb said:


> AUGH! All the other offices and businesses in town are closed for a snow day...so why are we still at work?!?!


would it count if you were sledding on a flexible flyer?

btw, I've shoveled 30" the past two days. my back is screaming!


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 29, 2009)

Make that 85 deg. today. It warmed up!


----------



## csb (Oct 30, 2009)

cement said:


> would it count if you were sledding on a flexible flyer?
> btw, I've shoveled 30" the past two days. my back is screaming!


Bonus to being at work- my husband has shoveled 18" in the past two days.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2009)

I shoveled about 4" of chili cheeseburger into my mouth about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 30, 2009)

MGX said:


> When I visit job sites and talk to fitters they always have the most insane, mind-bending rumors flying around. I can't fathom the depths where these ideas originate from nor address their lack of logic directly less I be lynched in situ.
> The atmosphere is that I have magically returned to Junior High except these are full grown men.


I'm trying to get caught up on threads and when I read this, I literally laughed out loud due to some of the "insane, mind-bending rumors" spouted on this board! And heaven forbid anyone try to address the "lack of logic". "But I heard it from some anonymous person on a message board and their co-worker's third cousin took the PE exam 25 years ago and swears that the cut score was 52"! Maybe your guys have a "fitters" message board they post on.....


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 31, 2009)

Supe said:


> I shoveled about 4" of chili cheeseburger into my mouth about 20 minutes ago.


I'm sure the shoveling in part was much easier than the aftermath today...

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 31, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> I'm sure the shoveling in part was much easier than the aftermath today...
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


That's when you have ice cream for dessert so when you're sitting on the toilet later, you can say "COME ON ICE CREAM!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's when you have ice cream for dessert so when you're sitting on the toilet later, you can say "COME ON ICE CREAM!"


Oohhh .. is that where that saying, "We all scream for ice cream" comes from ??!!

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 1, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Oohhh .. is that where that saying, "We all scream for ice cream" comes from ??!!
> JR


It is now.


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2009)

My stomach has become pretty immune to them now, as I eat it every Friday for lunch.

What it is not immune to, was the Chinese buffet we went to yesterday. All we really wanted to go for was sushi and dumplings. They were out of dumplings, and didn't have the sushi MIAF wanted. They brought us out an entire plate of dumplings, and an entire plate of the sushi she wanted. I left them a nice tip for that one.

That aside... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH. I keep getting these power blips at my house. They're usually during the day, so all the clocks are flashing when I get home. Sure enough, had one late last night/early this morning, so I wake up to daylight and a blinking alarm clock, see how late it is, and end up 15 minutes late to work.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> That aside... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH. I keep getting these power blips at my house. They're usually during the day, so all the clocks are flashing when I get home. Sure enough, had one late last night/early this morning, so I wake up to daylight and a blinking alarm clock, see how late it is, and end up 15 minutes late to work.


If the time hadn't changed, you would have been an hour and 15 minutes late.


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If the time hadn't changed, you would have been an hour and 15 minutes late.



You'd think so, but I'm sure someone would have called and bitched by then.

Normally I wake up a lot earlier on my own, but I was up late last night and dead tired from moving boxes/furniture around.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 2, 2009)

Is MYAF moving in with you?


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Is MYAF moving in with you?



I am declining to comment at this time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> I am declining to comment at this time.


Your non-comment is comment enough.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 2, 2009)

The pre-packaged family! As Gordon Ramsay would say: Dear oh dear!

ah what the hell do i know, more or less did similar thing(s)


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 3, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I leave work only to get halfway home when my pager goes off. Lo and behold, my crew forgot to tell me that I was needed to inspect some boiler drum doors because their flanges were machined. The time I was paged - 3:45. The time I was told the boiler SHOULD be ready for inspection - 5:00. These guys are never on time. I'll mozy out there at 5:30 to check on their progress. They're going to hate being on my blacklist.

Ya know, if they would have told me about this earlier this afternoon BEFORE I made plans and left the site, I would be fine.

@#)[email protected]#)U!)[email protected]#&amp;@#$_$%@!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 3, 2009)

"One more hour." You are #@($*ing kidding me.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 4, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!

This would have been red and large font and bold, but the options are not working.


----------



## Supe (Nov 4, 2009)

Just work with supercritical boilers from now on and there won't be any steam drums to inspect!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2009)

I think Lindeburg's infiltrated a deconstruction virus of this website, and its slowly working its black-magic. . .


----------



## Dleg (Nov 4, 2009)

He does seem to have his panties in a wad over there at the PPI forum.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 5, 2009)

he reminds me of Frank Grimes from The Simpsons


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2009)

Grimey!


----------



## klk (Nov 5, 2009)

AAARRRRGGG!! JUST BECAUSE ITS A STANDARD, DOESN'T MEAN ITS RIGHT!

Here is a conversation I had with the CAD manager for one of my projects (we’re in prelim design). . .

Me: I’d like to change the text on the drawings for this project, I’m having a hard time reading it.

CAD Manager: Well, company CAD standards require us to use the software “out of the box” and this text is the standard “out of the box” text style. It’s small because it’s on a half-size print.

Me: But I can barely read the text and all of our deliverables are half size! There has to be a way to globally change the properties of the annotations?

CAD Manager: Nope, we’d have to change each text box manually in every drawing.

Me: So, you’re telling me that this state of the art 3D CAD software platform on which our company is standardizing does not have the ability to automatically change the text size globally for the project? BS

CAD Manager: That’s what corporate tells me. Their recommendation is to use full size drawings or review documents electronically. Of course if the client requests the change, then it’s a project requirement and corporate will probably help us find a way to change it.

Me: Well you can bet I’m going to suggest to my client that they want the text size to be changed. If my 30-yr old eyes with perfect reading vision have a hard time reading the text, I can guarantee you the client and contractor will have a hard time reading the text!

CAD Manager: Well, I can read it.

I really wanted to tell him “So are you going to go down to the client and read him all the notes? And then are you going to go down and construct the project for them? F*** company standards, grow some balls and do what’s right for our client!”

I suppose it doesn’t matter that I can’t tell if that dimension is a 6 or 9. At least the text meets the company standard.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 5, 2009)

klk said:


> AAARRRRGGG!! JUST BECAUSE ITS A STANDARD, DOESN'T MEAN ITS RIGHT!
> Here is a conversation I had with the CAD manager for one of my projects (we’re in prelim design). . .
> 
> Me: I’d like to change the text on the drawings for this project, I’m having a hard time reading it.
> ...


I live this on a daily basis.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I live this on a daily basis.


You can't tell the 6 from the 9 ...

Lemme help you ... it's 69! 

JR


----------



## Dleg (Nov 5, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> he reminds me of Frank Grimes from The Simpsons


I was thinking he's more of a Mr. Burns.


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr. Lindeburg REALLY doesn't like me. He's banned at least 4 of my log-ins, and I can't even register under another name over there. He even sent me a personal e-mail that my user name was offensive, and I even changed it to PE-nuts, and he still banned me!

I don't get it! What did I ever do?????


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I wouldn't get too worked up over having access denied - I am sure it isn't the first time you have found yourself in that position! Besides, it doesn't come across very well when you start shooting off at the mouth!

Besides, I think it just boils down to PE-ness envy .. at least that is how it sounds to me! 

JR


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 6, 2009)

If you "google image" Michael Lindeburg, here's the only pic that shows up:


----------



## Santiagj (Nov 10, 2009)

I HATE MONDAY MORNING QUARTERBACKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]*AAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^ You sure you got it all out, Mary?

Oh yeah, *AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!*


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2009)

BUTTFUCKING COCK MONKEY PISS MASTERS!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2009)

^Pretty inventive! Kudos to you!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Pretty inventive! Kudos to you!


wasn't that a line from the South Park movie?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2009)

That was an awesome movie. I'm going to have to watch it again...


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> That was an awesome movie. I'm going to have to watch it again...


Is it strange that my wife knows every word of the "What Would Brain Boitano Do?" song?

We own the movie. We don't watch it that often. I'm a little concerned about her.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2009)

What would Brian Boitano do

If he was here right now?

He'd make a plan and he'd follow through.

That's what Brian Boitano'd do!

Kyle: When Brian Boitano was in the Olympics

Skating for the gold,

He did two Salchows and a triple Lutz

While wearing a blindfold!

Cartman: When Brian Boitano was in the Alps

Fighting grizzly bears,

He used his magical fire-breath

And saved the maidens fair!

Stan and Kyle: So what would Brian Boitano do

If he were here today?

I'm sure he'd kick an ass or two.

That's what Brian Boitano'd do!

Cartman: I want this V-chip out of me.

It has stunted my vocabulary.

Kyle: And I just want my mom to stop fighting everyone.

Stan: For Wendy I'll be an activist, too,

'Cause that's what Brian Boitano'd do!

The boys: And what would Brian Boitano do?

He'd call all the kids in town.

And tell them to unite for truth.

That's what Brian Boitano'd do!

[short bridge]

Brian Dennehy: [walks in] Someone say my name?

Stan: Who are you?

Brian Dennehy: I'm Brian Dennehy.

Kyle: …What? No, not fuckin' Brian Dennehy!

Stan: Dude, get the fuck out of here!

Brian Dennehy: Oh. Bye-ee. [walks out]

The boys: When Brian Boitano traveled through time

To the year three thousand ten,

He fought the evil Robot King

And saved the human race again

Cartman: And when Brian Boitano built the pyramids

He beat up Kublai Khan!

Stan and Kyle: [slowing] 'Cause Brian Boitano doesn't take shit

The boys: from anybody, so

Let's call all the kids together

And unite to stop our moms.

And we'll save Terrance and Phillip, too,

'Cause that's what Brian Boitano'd do!

And we'll save Terrance and Phillip, too,

'Cause that's what Brian Boita-no'd do!

'Cause that's what Brian Boitano'd do!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 13, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> BUTTFUCKING COCK MONKEY PISS MASTERS!


That sums it up pretty well.

EDIT: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUAUUUUAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUGH!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 13, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Is it strange that my wife knows every word of the "What Would Brain Boitano Do?" song?
> We own the movie. We don't watch it that often. I'm a little concerned about her.


I have the soundtrack.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 14, 2009)

AAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!

The panel lights stopped working in the plane a few days ago. Opened it up today and the problem appears to be the dimmer circuit. Cessna wants $586.15 for the replacement. It's two $2.00 transistors and a heat sink. I think I'm about to owner-fabricate a part.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2009)

Do the FAA inspectors take a dim view of that?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

^ I'm gonna call my mechanic today. He's pretty good about signing off my electrical repairs. I pulled the part out of the plane yesterday and it really is just two transistors mounted on a heat sink. They're not even soldered down. It's a strait-up bolt-in replacement.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

So where does Cessna get off charging $586 for it? Is it just because they can? That's pretty dang sad.

Does the new one come with a new heat sink? That might (and I emphasize "might") account for the outrageous price, if they have to custom machine a heat sink for the part. I'm assuming you're reusing the old one.

Will Cessna offer "reapir" services?

Just curious.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> So where does Cessna get off charging $586 for it?


Anything associated with aircraft is ridiculously expensive. You can thank the lawyers for that.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

^Bingo! The other thing is that it's a part for a 30 year old aircraft and there just isn't enough traffic in the parts to cause the price to drop. I did find one on eBay for under $400.00 with no airworthiness tag. If I replace both of the transistors on this thing, I think I'm going to be out about $3.00 including tax. Not a hard decision.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2009)

^Don't you have some big airframe inspection soon? Just imagine those dollar bills growing wings and flying away....


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

So I guess you're buying the "airworthiness" tag from Cessna. Then I assume if the plane malfunctions and they trace it to that part, then whomever can go after Cessna for damages. I you do your own repairs how does one get an "airworthiness" tag?

These bureaucracies never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Don't you have some big airframe inspection soon? Just imagine those dollar bills growing wings and flying away....


The annual was last month. Not too bad. Did some "over and above" work and still walked away for under $2500.00. The worst one I had was $6000.00 but that was driven mostly by engine work.



MA_PE said:


> So I guess you're buying the "airworthiness" tag from Cessna. Then I assume if the plane malfunctions and they trace it to that part, then whomever can go after Cessna for damages. I you do your own repairs how does one get an "airworthiness" tag?
> These bureaucracies never cease to amaze me.


No tag needed if you repair a part that was already installed in the aircraft. The assumption is that if it is already installed, it'd good for use in a certificated aircraft.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2009)

2500? You did get off cheap!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

I usually have a pretty good idea how it's going to go within the first 15 minutes of starting the inspection. The first thing they do is a compression check on the engine. The expensive year, three of the four cylinders had to come off for work. For whatever reason, Aeroshell 15W-50 oil is death to a Lycoming IO-360 in a Cardinal. The same engine in a Piper Arrow will run fine for years using the same oil.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2009)

Is airflow to the oil cooler more restrictive in the Cardinal? Air cooled engines are primarily cooled by the engine oil, so that may be a factor.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2009)

I think that's probably it. Oil cooling is an issue for both the Cardinal and most Mooneys. The thing that gets me is that the Mooney running the same engine seems to be fine with Aeroshell in spite of having a more sensitive cooling system. I put a bigger oil cooler in mine after the cylinder replacement fiasco. Keeps the temps below 200F in just about any weather now.


----------



## Santiagj (Nov 18, 2009)

If high importance is selected for every email you send... its pretty obvious.... THAT ITS NOT IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 18, 2009)

I also hate it when people set the 'Notify me when this email is read' box as standard for every email. After about 2 emails, I decline to inform you that I have read your email.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2009)

We sent one of our jets to Wichita and Cessna sent it back with silicon plugging a hole where a part was supposed to be.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2009)

Plane made it back OK, so i guess you don't really need the part.

Think of it as the gov saving money.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 18, 2009)

Gotta love those guys in Wichita. There's an airworthiness directive out there for parts they may have supplied with a sticker covering up a pretty important vent. One of the nice things about flying a 32 year old plane: most of the parts were manufactured prior to most of these dumb things happening.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Plane made it back OK, so i guess you don't really need the part.
> Think of it as the gov saving money.


It's a fuel saving measure...made the plane lighter...


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Nov 18, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I also hate it when people set the 'Notify me when this email is read' box as standard for every email. After about 2 emails, I decline to inform you that I have read your email.


Me too. Depending what mood I'm in I either inform or don't inform.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 18, 2009)

csb said:


> It's a fuel saving measure...made the plane lighter...


and if it wasn't noticed either during the pre-flight or enroute, how important can it be?


----------



## frazil (Nov 18, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I also hate it when people set the 'Notify me when this email is read' box as standard for every email. After about 2 emails, I decline to inform you that I have read your email.


YOu can do that?? I thought as soon as you opened it they were notified. Why would anyone want to get a notification after every single email they out anyway?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2009)

I pointed out that something was connected to something it shouldn't have.

Me: So by definition, you can't connect there.

Them: But that's just the definition in the code!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 18, 2009)

frazil said:


> YOu can do that?? I thought as soon as you opened it they were notified. Why would anyone want to get a notification after every single email they out anyway?


I get a window that says something like 'Joe/Jane Blow has requested to be notified when you read this email. Do you want to notify them?' I'm similar to gymrat; it depends on what mood I'm in if I press 'Yes' or 'No', and how much of a PITA that particular person is.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 18, 2009)

frazil said:


> YOu can do that?? I thought as soon as you opened it they were notified. Why would anyone want to get a notification after every single email they out anyway?


I get the prompt also. I suspect that it's an option to automatically respond to "read requests" or not.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2009)

^I always press no, given the choice.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2009)

Outlook receipts are the Devil.

Also,

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Had a rough night with MIAF. Having some difficulty coping with the role of authority/semi-father-figure when her daughter despises me but idolizes her actual father and constantly talks about him, because she's just too young to understand that he is the scum of the earth.


----------



## BluSkyy (Nov 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> Outlook receipts are the Devil.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


don't disabuse her of it...you don't want to be in that role. Just be consistent in taking care of her. It will pay off eventually. Sucks in the interim though.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> don't disabuse her of it...you don't want to be in that role. Just be consistent in taking care of her. It will pay off eventually. Sucks in the interim though.



I'm leaning more towards a live in my garage until she goes to bed approach. I should only need to keep it up for 15 years or so.


----------



## BluSkyy (Nov 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm leaning more towards a live in my garage until she goes to bed approach. I should only need to keep it up for 15 years or so.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


>



To be honest, I'm not sure if I'm even joking or not.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2009)

Dang...need 2500 bucks worth of plumbing done. Can't complain a whole lot, this is the first major work in 8 years.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2009)

Dang, just went up another 400 bucks...but we get 50 off for mentioning the add in the yellow pages!


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Plane made it back OK, so i guess you don't really need the part.


Wasn't that what they said about the shuttle tiles?


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2009)

Something tells me Flyers re-entry speed will be significantly less.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 21, 2009)

With a VNE (Velocity Never to Exceed) of 180 kts, the wings will depart the aircraft long before anything gets hot enough to go boom.


----------



## cement (Nov 23, 2009)

would that be 207 mph? and how did nautical measurements get applied to aviation?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep. 207 mph. I'm actually not sure when/how the nautical mile became the standard in aviation. I know in the civilian fleet, both Piper and Cessna had airspeed indicators that read out in MPH through the 1975 model year. In 1976, they both changed to knots. Actually they just changed which one was easiest to read on the dial and converted the recommended air speeds in the manuals for the plane.


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2009)

AUUUUGGGHHH! My life would be SO much better without contracts lawyers!


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 30, 2009)

AAARRGH! Stupid insurance company raising rates $80 a month. My only option is to increase the deductible. My deductible is already over $5,000 a year. To keep the premium the same, I'd have to increase it to $10,000 !!!!!

:bash:


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

My phone broke.

I pay for monthly insurance.

5 days later without a phone, Verizon sends me a BROKEN replacement phone, and instead of saying they'll send me a new one, they say "well, just come back in and we'll look at your account and take it from there."

There will be a blowout of epic proportions come 6:00 tonight.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> There will be a blowout of epic proportions come 6:00 tonight.



Fudgey story?


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > There will be a blowout of epic proportions come 6:00 tonight.
> ...


The only thing that will be emerging from anyone's will be my foot as they try to pry it out of their ass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

*[SIZE=36pt]WHY ???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*

JR


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2009)

After a 1 hour wait at the Verizon store in front of an unattended tech services desk:

"Hello sir, I see you're here for your activation!"

"No."

"What do you mean, sir?"

*Drops FedEx box on counter8

"Kind of tough to activate when half of the number pad doesn't work."

*But sir, that phone is tested before it's shipped, I don't unde...."

"Apparently, amidst their slew of frequency tests, network diagnostics, and so forth that are plastered as "PASS" on the box it's shipped in, they forgot the 'press the damn buttons' test."

"Uh, here's a claim ticket sir."


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 4, 2009)

Why do project managers have to delegate everything. Don't call me to tell me to call someone for you. Call them your damn self.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 8, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm sick of these motherfscking WORMS on my motherfsking PORCH!!![/SIZE]

uke:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 8, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Why do project managers have to delegate everything. Don't call me to tell me to call someone for you. Call them your damn self.


Ah thats a classic, another favorite,

"Email whathisname the project drawings and ask for a budget quote, then forward the quote to me"


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup, sometimes I wonder to myself what they actually do.

Fluvial, I always get alot of slugs on my porch. I've seen one over 4 inches long.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the problem of a boss that won't delegate and when he does, he ends up doing what he told me to do anyway. It's frustrating when you have to repeatedly ask for something to do.


----------



## benbo (Dec 9, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I've seen one over 4 inches long.


I think I heard one of Tiger's ladies said the same thing.


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2009)

Dear Dell,

Thanks for delaying my order for the third time.

Regards,

-Supe


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 9, 2009)

Supe said:


> Dear Dell,
> Thanks for delaying my order for the third time.
> 
> Regards,
> ...



It's been a long time since I ordered a computer from Dell, but I've ordered a few peripherals from them in the past year and have been very impressed with the speed of their service. One order (a wireless mouse for my laptop) I ordered Monday morning and had it sitting on my desk the following day. And that was using their free shipping method.


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Dell,
> ...



I think parts are on backorder, most likely the video card. The pisser was that I ordered that video card over the other, because that would have it delivered 2 weeks sooner. So much for that.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 9, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I've seen one over 4 inches long.


That's what *she* said !!

These are earthworms, which I reckon are suffocating since the ground is lippin' full of water (lots of rain lately). They crawl up on the porch but then they just writhe around there and finally die. Meanwhile I'm trying hard not to step on them. Ew! Ew! Ew !!

Slugs are easier to see 'cos they're fat.

There is nothing worse than a bad manager. I worked for a guy at the City who was really passive-agressive in his comments. I remarked one day that the tech and I were going out to take some shots on a culvert or something. He smirked "Surveying? I didn't know you could do that in a dress".

I said "Tell you what, if the sonofabitch gets in my way, I'll take it off".

Jerk.

Then there was the awesome manager I had as an E.I. That guy was a great mentor and a very savvy boss. One time I had a fat report to the CoE which had to be copied and bound - about 20 copies IIRC. When I came into the office at 7:45 there was my manager in the copy room working on my books. He'd been there about an hour. What a guy.


----------



## frazil (Dec 9, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> [SIZE=12pt]I'm sick of these motherfscking WORMS on my motherfsking PORCH!!![/SIZE]
> uke:


That is one sentence I have never ever said.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2009)

How do you pronounce "motherfsking"?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 9, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> He smirked "Surveying? I didn't know you could do that in a dress".
> I said "Tell you what, if the sonofabitch gets in my way, I'll take it off".


HA HA HAAAA HAAA HAH HAAAAHAHAHA! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 9, 2009)

After that did he start showing up to your job sites uninvited?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 9, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> How do you pronounce "motherfsking"?


Very carefully. You don't want to spit all over everybody. 



Santiagj said:


> After that did he start showing up to your job sites uninvited?


He would show up at random times anyway, in order to let the Mayor think he was "on top of things". I reckon he knew how all the machine operators felt about him though, so he didn't stick around much. Might have gotten his tasseled loafers muddy, don'tcha know.

Mary: lusone:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2009)

^ :appl:

I like that you roll with my inane comments.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, I just want to scream for ice cream.  butter pecan would be good.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 9, 2009)

[SIZE=36pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA[/SIZE]

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA[SIZE=14pt]cckkjsd[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]phbbtbtbdf;afff[/SIZE] oijd;nf loadskjoie d;fdhiigern .......

ehh fuckit. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a pretty good scream as I drived in icy conditions for the first time in my life today ....

JR


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

^Was it a girly, high-pitched scream?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> ^Was it a girly, high-pitched scream?


Even if it wasn't, that's how I'm going to imagine it.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 10, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I like that you roll with my inane comments.


I try to see the humor in things. 

*Mary*: Butter pecan is one of my all time favorite flavors !!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 10, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]*SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 10, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I had a pretty good scream as I drived in icy conditions for the first time in my life today ....
> JR


&lt;------------- Actual photo (nice sweater btw)


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> > I had a pretty good scream as I drived in icy conditions for the first time in my life today ....
> ...


:Locolaugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> ^Was it a girly, high-pitched scream?


Actually, I let Mrs. JR drive for the first time when I came home for lunch to run a few errands - I did hit girl-like pitch at that point!



wilheldp_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > ^Was it a girly, high-pitched scream?
> ...








matrix_PS said:


> &lt;------------- Actual photo (nice sweater btw)


That's a pretty close likeness!!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## rudy (Dec 11, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> *Mary*: Butter pecan is one of my all time favorite flavors !!


Yummy. Mine too. Chocolate is a close second. Hmmm... strawberry too. I'm getting hungry.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry for the delay on this, but this was me on Saturday:

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

This is me for the past five hrs ....





JR


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2009)

jregieng said:


> This is me for the past five hrs ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2. Problems on other job sites, busted gate valves, you name it!


----------



## frazil (Jan 7, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHH! :angry:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Uh oh...someone has angered the ice queen.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2010)

BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

I don't think I will EVER take a position on a project where they bring me in mid-construction again. So much gets missed, overlooked, and improperly executed unless you can assure that it's correct from day one.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

Look at the bright side ...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> Look at the bright side ...


Don't say it, Mary.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

I know. I couldn't help it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2010)

frazil said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHH! :angry:


What happened?

Did you go to Dan &amp; Whit's, they didn't have it, but you did need it?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> I know. I couldn't help it.



Was this going to be "at least you have a job."


----------



## frazil (Jan 7, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHH! :angry:
> ...


I found out earlier that a group of us are going to get publicly lectured at 1pm for not taking over a project that the person lecturing us totally dropped the ball on. We've been scrambling all week trying to pick up the pieces. It's going to get ugly...wish me luck.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

frazil said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > frazil said:
> ...


Just think about the snow in Boulder that you will be enjoying soon...


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

Good luck, Fraz. I hope he didn't chew you up and spit you out.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

Can we create the EB Panic Squadron for situations like Fraz's?

Will be composed of a lot of h34r: h34r: h34r: to punish whoever dares to mess with an EBer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

I like it. A squad of ninja-neers?


----------



## frazil (Jan 7, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Just think about the snow in Boulder that you will be enjoying soon...


Guess who I'm going with?

Actually she started reaming us out (called it "abhorrant" and a "failure" of the system) but was quickly shut down when someone called her out on it. THen the whole meeting warped into something like, "here is me passing the project onto you". It was very bizarre. I kept my mouth shut to avoid a long, painful plane ride next week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Can we create the EB Panic Squadron for situations like Fraz's?
> Will be composed of a lot of h34r: h34r: h34r: to punished whoever dares to mess with an EBer.


They can't do that to our pledges. Only we can do that to our pledges!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Can we create the EB Panic Squadron for situations like Fraz's?
> Will be composed of a lot of h34r: h34r: h34r: to punish whoever dares to mess with an EBer.


That would be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice .. I unburied my car from the snow and the snowplow dump a fresh pile right on top of it ... outstanding!!!! &lt;_&lt;



frazil said:


> I found out earlier that a group of us are going to get publicly lectured at 1pm for not taking over a project that the person lecturing us totally dropped the ball on. We've been scrambling all week trying to pick up the pieces. It's going to get ugly...wish me luck.


I just got hit with a similar situation - I am having to pick up several pieces before it turns into an all-out piss fest!!!!



Dark Knight said:


> Can we create the EB Panic Squadron for situations like Fraz's?
> Will be composed of a lot of h34r: h34r: h34r: to punish whoever dares to mess with an EBer.


Ooohhh .. I like it!!! :15: :16:

:bio:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

frazil said:


> Actually she started reaming us out (called it "abhorrant" and a "failure" of the system) but was quickly shut down when someone called her out on it.


HAHAHA I live for those moments.



frazil said:


> I kept my mouth shut to avoid a long, painful plane ride next week.


You be wise, grasshopper!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > I kept my mouth shut to avoid a long, painful plane ride next week.
> ...


Wiser than I ever was at the utility. The term we used for my occasional behavior in meetings was "Lighting yourself on fire". There were a couple of occasions I remember looking across a table at my boss knowing full well that both of us were thinking "who's turn is it to put a stop to this foolishness".


----------



## frazil (Jan 8, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> The term we used for my occasional behavior in meetings was "Lighting yourself on fire".


LOL I love it!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

In my "former life", which I hated, I used to have to go to business dinners with large groups, including the one that we all hated. I had the reputation for speaking up and getting myself in trouble, so I developed a strategy. I would order wine as soon as we sat down and keep sipping it. That would mellow me out. Then, as soon as the bread was put on the table, I would keep a piece in my hand and try to have a little in my mouth at all times.

No talking with food in your mouth!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> I would order wine as soon as we sat down and keep sipping it. That would mellow me out.


Unfortunately, it has been my experience that drinking tends to make peole want to 'get a few things off my chest.'


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Why is it, that when 20 people tell somebody that something is a shitty idea, that guy chooses to listen to the one guy that came up with the shitty idea in the first place?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

"Hey, I don't want you to think I was evesdropping, but I heard you say...."

That is evesdropping you bucket au douche.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I teamed up with an architect on a master planning process for a school campus. My portion of the work was going to be an asbestos and hazardous building material survey of the entire campus. Would have amounted to billing half of my salary. The good news: the architect got the work. The bad news: the school decided that they had 'sufficient' hazrdous material information on their buildings, so my part of the proposal was dropped. :i_cry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

*[SIZE=36pt]COLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*



FLBuff PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I teamed up with an architect on a master planning process for a school campus. My portion of the work was going to be an asbestos and hazardous building material survey of the entire campus. Would have amounted to billing half of my salary. The good news: the architect got the work. The bad news: the school decided that they had 'sufficient' hazrdous material information on their buildings, so my part of the proposal was dropped. :i_cry:


Ouch!!

When it comes to hazardous materials, especially asbestos, isn't a state inspector/certification required? Did they have such a certification?

JR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2010)

jregieng said:


> *[SIZE=36pt]COLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*


You ain't in Florida any more!


----------



## MGX (Jan 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!
> I don't think I will EVER take a position on a project where they bring me in mid-construction again. So much gets missed, overlooked, and improperly executed unless you can assure that it's correct from day one.


This makes me chuckle.

Its more fun when you get brought in near completion; that way gyp board, ceilings and even walls get to be demolished in addition to heated fights with the owner who doesn't want to spend any more money but called you in to be the wrecking crew regardless. ESPECIALLY on sovereign land deals with no authorities having jurisdiction to lay down the law and who hold the occupancy certificate as the carrot and stick to finish.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 29, 2010)

jregieng said:


> ...When it comes to hazardous materials, especially asbestos, isn't a state inspector/certification required? Did they have such a certification?
> 
> JR


Yup, and I areone. As a school, they are required to have an asbestos survey performed, and updated every three years. Sometimes what happens is the previous inspector assumes that a material is Asbestos Containing Material (ACM). Depending on the situation (demolition versus non-demo), I assume nothing and sample the hell out of the building. Oh well. Life goes on.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 30, 2010)

Since I own a truck, I get "volunteered" to help people move.

Why is it that everybody I help move has to be going from a second floor apartment to a third floor apartment!?


----------



## benbo (Jan 31, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Since I own a truck, I get "volunteered" to help people move.
> Why is it that everybody I help move has to be going from a second floor apartment to a third floor apartment!?


Man, I can't even imagine helping people move like I used to in my 20s and 30s. I remember helping people move who have refrigerators and pianos. And refrigerators were HEAVY back then.

Last time I moved I used a mover. I think it cost me something like $500 plus a tip. I'll never do it any other way again.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 31, 2010)

Last time I helped move a piano .... was the last time I helped anyone move. That ruined me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 1, 2010)

I moved a piano from my parent's house to my sister's house. What made it worse than normal is that we rented a truck that had no ramp, so we had to lift that bastard up 3 feet into the back of the truck. That sucked pretty hard.

I hired movers for my move mainly because I have a gun safe, and I wanted it in the basement of the new house. No way I was going to move that thing myself.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 1, 2010)

At least the stuff we had to move was relatively light and it all fit in a combination of pickup truck and 6x12 U-Haul trailer. My buddy and I got volunteered at church to help somebody that couldn't afford professional movers. The real fun was getting in and out of alleys on the North side of Chicago with that damn trailer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2010)

I volunteered to help some friends move to an apt one floor up from where they are now next month. I'm getting free Chinese food out of the deal.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 1, 2010)

I quit moving people. The last time I did it, there were supposed to be seven other guys helping the couple move. Turned out it was just me.

Me and this guy loaded, and unloaded two full 24' U-hauls. I got a 12 pack of CABs for my effort. Oh, and I was majorly hungover from a party the night before.

Never again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2010)

I helped a guy at an old job move several years back. A few guys from the office were supposed to help him and a few of his friends move. I was the only coworker that showed up, and the couple moving spent the whole time yakking it up with their friends about buying their first house, and didn't do squat.

Fun times.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2010)

I helped a guy at an old job move several years back. A few guys from the office were supposed to help him and a few of his friends move. I was the only coworker that showed up, and the couple moving spent the whole time yakking it up with their friends about buying their first house, and didn't do squat.

Fun times.


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats happened to me a few times too. Sometimes you wonder if they forgot about the sense of urgency.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2010)

When we moved into this house, we hired prof movers to move the big stuff like furniture and appliances but we rented a uhaul to move the boxes and clothes etc ourself. This way we were able to use the extra moving stipend to recarpet the house and buy a few new power tools.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2010)

From what I gather, if a college hires you as a prof, they will often pay for your move as part of your compensation package. So hopefully our next move is on someone else's dime.

We've got too much stuff at this point to do the u-haul thing and I suspect our next move will be much further than the last one.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2010)

The last time I helped someone else moved was to help my brother pack up when he moved from the ATL to Charlotte. It wasn't too bad, it took us about a day, but his wife didn't do squat. She also collects lots of stuff so it took freaking forever to get everything out of the apartment.

When my company moved me from the ATL to Chucktown they hired packers and movers that did everything for us. They basically told us to go to the park for the day and they would do everything. I even had pocket change that was sitting on my dresser and they wrapped that up in tissue paper and packed it.

When we move to what is hopefully going to be our new house in June I am going to get help from family and friends. I think it should be fairly easy with 4 or 5 people helping.


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 1, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> The last time I helped someone else moved was to help my brother pack up when he moved from the ATL to Charlotte. It wasn't too bad, it took us about a day, but his wife didn't do squat. She also collects lots of stuff so it took freaking forever to get everything out of the apartment.



That is a huge pet peeve of mine. I have a pick up and get volunteered to do alot of moving. At least help me out when I am helping you.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 2, 2010)

I've only ever had one paid-for move, from Bakersfield CA to Ventura. That was nice - all the work was done for me. I moved from there to the Pacific Islands on my own, with two suitcases and 10 boxes in the mail, and left everything else in storage (which I only recently got rid of). I've lived in 6 different places on the island since then, and every move was done by pickup (mine), beer, and friends.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Since I own a truck, I get "volunteered" to help people move.
> Why is it that everybody I help move has to be going from a second floor apartment to a third floor apartment!?


Heh! I have decided against the 4WD truck upgrade for this very reason - I KNOW I will be called upon for all sorts of odd chores and tasks!



benbo said:


> Last time I moved I used a mover. I think it cost me something like $500 plus a tip. I'll never do it any other way again.


My company hired movers to move me into my new house last month - definitely WELL WORTH the savings in terms of time and aggravation!

JR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 2, 2010)

jregieng said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Since I own a truck, I get "volunteered" to help people move.
> ...


I've owned a truck of one form or another since I was 15 years old. Me without a pickup would be like a little kid missing his security blanket. I think it's a direct result of growing up on a farm. My brother is pretty much the same way.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2010)

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Got to work this morning only to find out they scheduled me for my medical monitoring a half hr later. I get there (new place, old contract ran out) They had absolutely no clue what they were doing. Took 3 people and 3 sets of stickies to get the EKG machine working properly. Took two people and both my arms to draw blood and they ended up taking 2 chest xrays cuz she messed up the first one.


----------



## Fluvial (Feb 5, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]TIRED OF BEING AROUND THESE GRUMPY OLD MEN !!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA[/SIZE]


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> Got to work this morning only to find out they scheduled me for my medical monitoring a half hr later. I get there (new place, old contract ran out) They had absolutely no clue what they were doing. Took 3 people and 3 sets of stickies to get the EKG machine working properly. Took two people and both my arms to draw blood and they ended up taking 2 chest xrays cuz she messed up the first one.


Got a call yesterday, they managed to either to forget a vial or lost a vial...I have to go bad for another blood draw.,


----------



## klk (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Bummer! Hopefully they won't mess it up again!


----------



## benbo (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got back from 4 days on jury duty. My sixth time sitting through a trial and rendering a verdict. It is pretty emotionally exhausting.

I always seem to get picked.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2010)

benbo said:


> Just got back from 4 days on jury duty. My sixth time sitting through a trial and rendering a verdict. It is pretty emotionally exhausting.I always seem to get picked.


Thank you for your efforts!Mr. Snick had a grand jury summons last year, he had to be on call for 6 month (july-dec). He never received a call though.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 9, 2010)

Just bring a gun to your interview for the selection process. I guarantee they won't pick you.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Just bring a gun to your interview for the selection process. I guarantee they won't pick you.


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 9, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Just bring a gun to your interview for the selection process. I guarantee they won't pick you.


It's hard to pick you if you never make it past the metal detectors at the courthouse.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 9, 2010)

A guy my dad knew had a tie-tac showing a tree branch with a noose hanging from it. He wore the tie-tac to jury duty. The judge kicked him out and told him if he ever did that again, he would jail him for contempt.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 9, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Just bring a gun to your interview for the selection process. I guarantee they won't pick you.
> ...


That's what I was going for. The second option would be to shoot the judge. You wouldn't get called for duty for the next 15 to 20, at least.


----------



## csb (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it too much to ask that my boss have my back every once in awhile?


----------



## MGX (Feb 11, 2010)

If anyone can throw you under the bus for gain, chances are good they will.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

You're either the thrower or the throwee. I recommend being the former.


----------



## csb (Feb 11, 2010)

With this boss, all I hear is the bus honking all the time


----------



## klk (Feb 14, 2010)

ARRGGGHHH!!! I'm in Sunriver OR for the annual ski trip of the year and everyone in my house is completely f'n drunk! Everyone but me of course, because I can't drink. THIS SUCKS! I can't drink, ski or hang out in the hot tub, the three main activities of a ski trip. I know its for a good cause, but damn! this is so much harder than I expected!

Yes, you probably already guessed, I'm pregnant. actually chucktown guessed it several weeks ago  probably from my nausea comments. I keep telling myself this is a good thing, but this trip really sucks right now. I'm so bored . . .


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations klk, but you should be posting in the "Expecting" thread, not the sometimes you need to scream thread. If it makes you feel any better, my little bundles of joy woke me up at 6:00 this morning and have been running around like crazy people since.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 14, 2010)

Congrats, klk. It's a temporary condition, though. Just try to enjoy.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 14, 2010)

klk: this is your opportunity to take pictures and record everyone else's drunken antics to file away. Then when an appropriate time presents itself in the future you can help them relive the experience.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 14, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> klk: this is your opportunity to take pictures and record everyone else's drunken antics to file away. Then when an appropriate time presents itself in the future you can help them relive the experience.


+1

Congrats on the expected little one.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 16, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my little bundles of joy woke me up at 6:00 this morning...


_*I*_ woke my little booger up at 4:30 this morning. Payback's a bitch. B)


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2010)

Boy, must be nice if they're waking you guys up at 6:00. I'm already on my way to work by then!


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate my job, I hate my job, I hate my job.

Time to go get a beer for the train ride home.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2010)

So... here I am... still at work when I should have left 5 hours ago. Working maintenance is sometimes a bitch. But hey, I know that I'll at least be able to leave by 10:30 pm (2 more hours). That's when the craftsmen "time out" by reaching the max work hours allowed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just found out last week that the fiscal people stopped billing the PRP 2.5 yrs ago for a project I just inherited, without telling anyone they stopped. So the PRP gets a really big bill this week and calls wondering where the invoices are for our contractor support. Fiscal sent a bill for 96K+ without sending the 2.5 yrs worth of invoices to back it up.

I think I got someone in trouble this afternoon when I went asking about it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2010)

^ I got IT in trouble at a past job when I called tech support about a product we had illegally installed on my machine. No one bothered to tell me we only had one HydroCAD license.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to be out almost $3k on taxes, because I have no deductions to make, and even though I filed for the max withholding, it's still short! NC is taking almost $2300, and I've only been here 6 months!!!


----------



## benbo (Mar 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to be out almost $3k on taxes, because I have no deductions to make, and even though I filed for the max withholding, it's still short! NC is taking almost $2300, and I've only been here 6 months!!!


Can you declare MIAF and the kid?


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

No. Not married, and MIAF files for the kid to get state assistance, EIC, etc.

I still have no idea how I file single 0 and end up owing that much money.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ Another benefit to marriage.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ Another benefit to marriage.



Yeah, but then I'm the one stuck paying for all the shit she'd normally get provided by the state since dickface doesn't pay child support.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Another benefit to marriage.
> ...



I guess you have to decide if the tax deduction is better than the state benefits. Remember junior gives you a $1000 tax credit. So that's equivalent to at least $3000 in tax deduction. Plus married filing jointly gives you an extra $5700 on your standard deduction, and with two dependents instead of three you have an extra $7300 in exemptions. So all in all, theres at least a $5000 tax savings.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

True.

But then I'm stuck being married.

I'd also get additional deductions for:

Balls

Personal Freedom

Privacy

Peace and quiet

Lack of in-laws...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> True.
> But then I'm stuck being married.
> 
> I'd also get additional deductions for:
> ...


True. The Personal Freedom, Balls, and Lack of in-laws are looking pretty good right now.


----------



## benbo (Mar 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> True.
> But then I'm stuck being married.
> 
> I'd also get additional deductions for:
> ...


Give it a year or so. The new administration will take care of items one through three anyway.

And as far as #1 - from what I read on here, just hope you don't get taxed by the pound.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2010)

benbo said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > True.
> ...


:smileyballs:

A year or so? Pretty sure they already have. Who wants to bet the extra "income" he put on my paycheck screwed up my withholdings?


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 30, 2010)

Supe said:


> No. Not married, and MIAF files for the kid to get state assistance, EIC, etc.
> I still have no idea how I file single 0 and end up owing that much money.


If it makes you feel better, I'm married and we both claim zero and we still owe about $2k. If you're at a certain income level, and don't have much in the way of deductions, you either have to withhold extra or be prepared to pay every year. There's a calculator on the IRS website that can figure an estimate of your extra withholding for you, but I prefer just to pay it at tax time.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > No. Not married, and MIAF files for the kid to get state assistance, EIC, etc.
> ...


I just don't want to get hammered with penalties at the end of the year. I'm ok on the Federal since its within $1k, but I'm getting whacked with state. I may move some more into my 401k, but as far as withholdings, I don't want to give these bastards any more of my money to do with as they please, only to screw me out of it come return time.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 30, 2010)

From my understanding, as a general rule, as long as you pay more in taxes each year (which given the political situation, as long as your income remains the same or increases, you will), you don't have to sweat the underpayment penalty too much. I'm not sure if there is a set rule on that, but all the research I've done and CPA's I've talked to seemed to agree on that. I'm not sure how it works for state income taxes though. Hooray TN!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 30, 2010)

Supe, if it makes you feel better, I'm getting 3K back, so we even out. Think of it as wealth redistribution.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2010)

Cap'n - You're a jerk.

Chaos - The state penalty is what nailed me this year. What worries me is that I will make no less than an additional $16k this year, up to as much as $30k. If they nailed me bad this year, what are they going to hit me with when another 20% of income is added?


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 30, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chaos - The state penalty is what nailed me this year. What worries me is that I will make no less than an additional $16k this year, up to as much as $30k. If they nailed me bad this year, what are they going to hit me with when another 20% of income is added?


Good question. Might be worth talking to a CPA.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 30, 2010)

Supe said:


> Cap'n - You're a jerk.


I do what I can!


----------



## klk (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry to change the subject, but I just have to gripe about something. My company has this awards program where we nominate our coworkers for the hard work that they do. For the last two years, one of my coworkers has griped that other people received awards for stuff that she helped them out on, but since the other people did the majority of the work, they were the ones to get the award and not her. Okay then, so this year, I wrote a very nice nomination for her on the work she did on a project. I got a bunch of managers and coworkers to review it and provide comments. We all do this on our own time, but I felt bad that she has never been recognized for all the hard work she does, so I thought it was worth it.

So today we have the awards ceremony (scheduled for 2 hours with a nice catered lunch at a nearby hotel). I have a feeling that she's going to win, so I ask her if she's going to go to the ceremony - she tells me that she wants to leave work early today and doesn't want to waste 2 hours to go to it. Turns out, she won a gold award, which was the highest award given out at our office. Our manager even called her prior to the start of the ceremony to tell her that she won and she should come over to receive her award. No, she wanted to continue working.

We all have deadlines and are super busy. It felt like she had no respect for the program, her award and the hard work we all put in to make sure she won. She also gets a nice bonus too as a result. Just seems like she doesn't appreciate it or value the program. Thanks for letting me gripe.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2010)

klk said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but I just have to gripe about something. My company has this awards program where we nominate our coworkers for the hard work that they do. For the last two years, one of my coworkers has griped that other people received awards for stuff that she helped them out on, but since the other people did the majority of the work, they were the ones to get the award and not her. Okay then, so this year, I wrote a very nice nomination for her on the work she did on a project. I got a bunch of managers and coworkers to review it and provide comments. We all do this on our own time, but I felt bad that she has never been recognized for all the hard work she does, so I thought it was worth it.
> So today we have the awards ceremony (scheduled for 2 hours with a nice catered lunch at a nearby hotel). I have a feeling that she's going to win, so I ask her if she's going to go to the ceremony - she tells me that she wants to leave work early today and doesn't want to waste 2 hours to go to it. Turns out, she won a gold award, which was the highest award given out at our office. Our manager even called her prior to the start of the ceremony to tell her that she won and she should come over to receive her award. No, she wanted to continue working.
> 
> We all have deadlines and are super busy. It felt like she had no respect for the program, her award and the hard work we all put in to make sure she won. She also gets a nice bonus too as a result. Just seems like she doesn't appreciate it or value the program. Thanks for letting me gripe.


The ungrateful cup of turd....j/k. When it comes to more lavish affairs like that, the recipient should really be told a couple days in advance, not just prior to, so they can be available.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Snick: I respectfully disagree.

Although more notice would be nice, IMHO, klk's c0-worker did herself no favors by blowing off the awards lunch, especially when the manager sepcifically told her she was a recipient. A comment like "doesn't want to waste 2 hours to go to it" indicates that here was no real pressing ocmmitment that would have been upset by attending. If I were involved with the folks that make the awards decision I would certainly remember this snub in any future awards consideration. Heck, from her post it sounds like klk felt snubbed by this person and I doubt if she'd volunteer to be an advocate for this co-worker again.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 30, 2010)

Personally, I think these internal awards are total bullshit. In our company, all of the awards go to people in the headquarters office and the awarders pay very little attention to those of us who bring in the work in the smaller regional offices.


----------



## klk (Mar 30, 2010)

^Actually, these awards can't go to the corporate "higher up" type people. I think its a good program because its at least something that helps to recognize our peers. All of the winning nominations from the local offices are sent to the corporate committee who then select national winners. My coworker received one of the national awards.

I did feel snubbed that she didn't want to go, especially since she complained in years past that she never won anything. Her excuse today was that she told someone that she would get them something by the end of the day, and since she wanted to leave work early today, she had to work through lunch. I'm pretty sure it wasn't that time critical though. Also, no one except the managers and the committee know who the winners are, which makes the event more fun in my opinion.

I'm definitely not planning to write any future nominations for her. I'll spend my energy nominating people who appreciate it.


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2010)

She sounds like a bitter old bitch.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 31, 2010)

Supe said:


> She sounds like a bitter old bitch.


x2


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 31, 2010)

I was in a similar situation. I don't do office after hours Christmas parties. I firmly believe in a separation of home life and work life and never the twain shall meet. Anyway, one year they were going to give me an award for something, and suddenly everyone was asking if I was going to the Christmas party, where they gave out the awards. I told them no, unaware of the award. Finally, the president of the company asked me if I was going and I realized I had probably better, so I did.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, this makes me think of the good old days when we had recognition and catered parties every year or two. I think I get one at my 20 yr anniversary.

I'd be looking for any excuse to move a few things around to get a good meal.

klk, maybe your co-worker is either:

1. someone who isn't happy unless they have something to complain about

2. likes the thought of the recognition, but something so open and public makes her uncomfortable

3. had explosive diarea and was affraid of having a blowout during the ceremony


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd vote #3 because that's what usually happens to me. However, I don't mind going to them much anymore since everyone has gotten used to me leaving a trail of mud at every step.


----------



## Supe (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, it turns out that HR f'd up my withholdings. I filed as single 0, they've been withholding Single 3 for some reason. So, while I still owe this year, I'm surprised it's not waaaay more than I actually owe. But for the 2010 filing, I'm WAY behind as I'll be making about another $30k, so my already insanely taxed paycheck is now getting taxed more for both federal and state, and I have to withhold another $60 a month just to not owe for 2010.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm having an awful week. Mrs. Chucktown and I have been at each other's throats since Saturday. I know I shouldn't be "airing my dirty laundry" on the internet but I don't really have anyone to talk to. This looks like it will go down as the worst easter weekend ever. It's a shame too because it should be such a happy time.


----------



## klk (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Chucktown. I hope things get better for you!


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would say that I would throttle my boss, but I am currently pulling a Peter Gibbons and reporting to 7 bosses right now... my current direct supervisor is as useless as the last supervisor I had...

Is it a new prereq to be a douchebag to be a supervisor???


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 1, 2010)

[email protected]($*#(*R#@(CKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm having an awful week. Mrs. Chucktown and I have been at each other's throats since Saturday. I know I shouldn't be "airing my dirty laundry" on the internet but I don't really have anyone to talk to. This looks like it will go down as the worst easter weekend ever. It's a shame too because it should be such a happy time.



Hey man you seem to be on a string of bad luck. I don't mean to pry but if you like your pastor that would be a good place to start.

And Baby ElCid will not sleep through the d#$&amp; night at six months old; I love my daughter but I love my sleep too.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 4, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> And Baby ElCid will not sleep through the d#$&amp; night at six months old; I love my daughter but I love my sleep too.


My son slept in 2-hour blocks all the way to 12 months. The only thing that finally worked for us was to just let him scream until he went back to sleep on his own. We had a video monitor in the room so we could see the crib and make sure there wasn't anything actually wrong. He needed to learn how to put himself back to sleep when he woke up in the middle of the night. The first couple of nights were brutal. He'd cry for over an hour at a crack before he fell back asleep. He was down to 10-15 minutes on night 3 or 4. By night 5, see you at 8am....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. All I'm saying is that's what worked for us, YMMV.

We picked up a book on the subject of sleep habits for kids and it worked really well for him: "Healthy Sleep Habits, Happy Child" by Marc Weissbluth, MD. Our pediatrician actually knows the author. His take on it was that "Marc's methods work. Other methods work too. The trick is to pick the one that you think will work well for you and stick with it."

Good luck. Baby induced insomnia is no fun at all.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

^I can second that book. We have read multiple books about baby sleeping and we always come back to that one. It seems like everything he said in that book happened right when he said it would. Just like Flyer said, YMMV, but I would give that book a shot.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2010)

RE: Baby Insomnia

I've shared this story with a lot of people (mostly young parents). My younger daughter was about a year old. I took her for a pediatric check-up and the doctor asked if she was sleeping through the night. I told him that she had been, but had stopped. He said I should let her go back to sleep on her own if there was nothing wrong with her. I told him that I couldn't because she was sharing a room with her big sister and would cry and wake sister up. He said we needed a plan: When baby sister starts crying, get big sister out of bed and move to couch with blanket, pillow, etc. Close the bedroom door where baby sister is. What follows is unpleasant - screaming. There was nothing wrong with her. I knew that, when she stopped crying as soon as she heard me touch the door knob. It lasted a few nights. It has worked for others that I shared the story with. And for Flyer. Just my 2 cents.

Edit: Oh, how appropriate in the thread, "Sometimes you just need to scream!!!" Sometimes the baby just needs to scream.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 5, 2010)

&lt;---No babies, sleeps well.


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> &lt;---No babies, sleeps well.


lusone:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

> The only thing that finally worked for us was to just let him scream until he went back to sleep on his own.


Bingo.

It's really hard to get through it the first few times but like mary and flyer said they'll learn pretty quickly.

FWIW, this philosophy holds true for other behaviorial aspects as the baby gets older too. Once they learn that crying results in getting what they want, it is the tactic used whenever they want something. Giving into todddlers that throw a tantrum just to placate them for the moment, will only result in tantrums whenever they want something.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 5, 2010)

My biopsy came back negative so that's good news.

Mrs. Chucktown and I are a 5 on a scale of 1 to 10 and probably heading for the 2-3 range this week. :angry: Sweet marital bliss. I really despise arguing with her. I have never met a more illogical human being. My latest tactic, so I avoid losing my temper is to just keep repeating Ephesians 5:25 to myself in my head. It works well.

Other than that, I had a great weekend. Easter always puts me in a good mood.

As for the sleeping baby problem, we did the Ferber method. It worked well for us. That's where you let them scream for 5 minutes, then sooth them for 2 minutes, let the scream for 10 minutes, then sooth them for 2 minutes, adding 5 minutes at every step. We made it to 30 minutes one time with my daughter, never made it past 10 minutes other than that one episode.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 5, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Is it a new prereq to be a douchebag to be a supervisor???


Yes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a new prereq to be a douchebag to be a supervisor???
> ...


I disagree. It's definitely a prereq...it's just not new.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Apr 5, 2010)

Haven't needed to scream in a while, so I've not paid much attention to this thread for a few months now. But now it's my turn

fffffffffffffffffffff uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ...

I don't know if anyone saw my thread in the "other exams" forum, but, well, I failed. $300 out the damn door like a fart in the wind. Pisses me off!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having an awful week. Mrs. Chucktown and I have been at each other's throats since Saturday. I know I shouldn't be "airing my dirty laundry" on the internet but I don't really have anyone to talk to. This looks like it will go down as the worst easter weekend ever. It's a shame too because it should be such a happy time.
> ...


Mini snick was sleeping through the night until baout a month ago. now he gets up once or twice a night to eat.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^ Growth spurt coming soon...


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 5, 2010)

RRRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Just talked to a co-worker (only been here for a year and out of school for 3) and she is getting to go to an ASME B31.3 trainning session. FULLY PAID for by the company.

I have been beating that F*(%&amp;ING :deadhorse: for 4 years to go to that class!!!

By a technicality in the office, she had a boss in our WHQ for a couple months. In WHQ they cover all training with ease and send people to the class YEARLY. We haven't sent an engineer in my group to ANY training since I started 4 years ago.

Time to go :Banane35: and make sure the ol' resume is up to date.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 5, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Of course he's hungry! You guys grow your offensive linemen huge out there!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 6, 2010)

see the f'ng drunjk tank f'ers


----------



## TXCoogPE (Apr 14, 2010)

Do any of you think it would be noticeable if I started screaming in my office? (Please keep in mind that I am the only female here except for the office manager.) I have a co-worker that is driving me out of my MIND!!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

Sigh.

I don't want to hate people, but people just make me hate them.

The entrance to our neighborhood is off a pretty busy road. There is an entrance to an apartment complex further down that road. It seems every few months someone will leave the apartment complex and forget to throw their trash in the dumpster before they pull out of the complex. It's one of those places where they have the one big trash compactor near the entrance of the complex, people don't want trash in their car, so they set the bag on their trunk or roof. If they forget that it's there and they they pull out onto the main road the trash will fall off the car and into the road, usually somewhere in front of our neighborhood. The trash bag will get run over by other motorists and the garbage from it usually ends up scattered along the roadside and getting blown into the landscaping along our neighborhoods frontage. I think this looks like shit. I'm on the HOA board, I know no one is going to clean it up, so when this happens I usually get a trashbag some rubber gloves and spend a half hour of my day picking up trash on the side of the road. I've gotten used to it, it's not so bad. I don't know if anyone in the neighborhood even notices that I do it. I don't really care if they do, I feel better knowing our community doesn't look like a dump.

Last night I came home and driving past the entrance to the neighborhood I saw that it had happened again and their was trash scattered all over the place. So I grab a trashbag and headed out there. While I'm picking up trash three young men (the sort that have the waistband of their pants far below their waists) walk past me (presumably from the apartment complex down the road). They ask me if I'm bing paid to pick up the trash. I tell them I am not being paid for it. They laugh and tell me "You know they pay people to do that?". They walk off laughing amongst themselves. I go back to picking up trash. A while later (30-45 minutes) I'm almost done and I see the same three young men walking back from the wherever they have been. They are carrying snacks, sodas, Doritos, some chocolate covered doughnuts, etc.. As they pass this time they say "How's it going trashman?" I ignore them. They get about 15' past me and they crumple up a soda can and throw it back at me. I pick it up and ask them why they did that. They respond by chanting "You da tashman! You da trashman!". There are three of them, one of me, I figure I'll just let it go. As I walk back towards the entrance of the neighborhood I see they have taken the wrappers of their other snacks and drinks and tossed them into our landscaping.

I find it really sad that their are people out there that would take pleasure in ruining someone else's day. It was amusing to these guys to know that I was out there picking up trash on my own time, so they decided to add to my work. I guess they don't mind their homes looking like a dump, but I like mine to look nice. I hope there is a thing called karma, and it bites those three squarely in the ass.


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2010)

Sadly, in a few years, your tax dollars will be paying for their doritos, their kids doritos, their healthcare, their cell phones, and their unemployment checks at a minimum.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2010)

My old house was a large corner lot, and my neighbors were raising several of those waist-line deficient teenagers. Every time I mowed my lawn, it was like a minefield of food wrappers, drink containers, and cigarette boxes. Every trash day, I could fill up half a bag with all that crap...and this was their neighborhood too. So I can attest that they really don't care if their own neighborhood looks like a dump.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 15, 2010)

Entitlement mentality. Born into it - Live with it - Foster it. Cycle around anew. Come on, I thought everyone knew how this worked by now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Entitlement mentality. Born into it - Live with it - Foster it. Cycle around anew. Come on, I thought everyone knew how this worked by now.


Yep. See it all the time.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 15, 2010)

RW unfortunately your story ended on an inevitable note. those douchebags were gonna throw their assorted wrappers / trash there anyways, whether they'd seen you out there picking up garbage or not - they did, and at your expense, got to have a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Completely unrelated rant... I am getting ready for an interview tomorrow where they asked me to fill out a hard copy of their application (I submitted an electronic version which I guess doesn't print correctly so they want everyone to fill out a hard copy, no big deal). As I'm going through it, I come across a line that both confuses and angers me. It says (not an exact quote):



> We are an equal opportunity/affirmitive action employer. We will not discriminate against any applicant on the basis of race, religion, gender, etc...


The part that is confusing is the EO / AA part. you're either equal opportunity OR affirmitive action. You can't be both. An equal opportunity is not truly equal if there are racial &amp; gender considerations under the affirmitive action clause (they also have military veteran considerations). Being a white male may not "count against" me per se, but giving additional points to minorities is basically the same thing.

The part that angers me is affirmative action. I think it is absolutely the worst thing for any current employer (private or government) to use as the basis for hiring. I understand the thought process behind the creation of it (to eliminate discrimination), but giving points to minorities is basically creating discrimination against white males.

The job I'm applying for is a great opportunity (better pay, better position, the work is what I want to do, etc), but part of me is really fired up over the EO/AA part of the application. I would be hired into a manager's position where I may be responsible for contributing to the hiring/firing of other employees. I really don't feel comfortable working in that scenario knowing my hands would be tied so that I may not be able to hire the best overall candidate, but instead hire the best minority.

I'm not saying minorities (and I do include women in this category for the engineering industry) are worse engineers. Some of the best engineers I know are minorities (50% of the engineers in my office are women).

[/rant]


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> Sadly, in a few years, your tax dollars will be paying for their doritos, their kids doritos, their healthcare, their cell phones, and their unemployment checks at a minimum.


It additionally pisses me off that these asshats are under the delusional that someone, somewhere is paid to pick up trash along that stretch of road. No one is coming out to pick up trash along there. The only way the trash disappears is if individuals like myself go out there and get rid of it. I guess they figure their my tax dollars must go somewhere.

I wish I could say they were the only ones that seemed to be under that impression. Several people walked by me while I was out there. The only one other person spoke to me (or acknowledged my presence) and she made the remark "I hope you are being paid for that". Sigh.


----------



## frazil (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> The job I'm applying for is a great opportunity (better pay, better position, the work is what I want to do, etc), but part of me is really fired up over the EO/AA part of the application. I would be hired into a manager's position where I may be responsible for contributing to the hiring/firing of other employees. I really don't feel comfortable working in that scenario knowing my hands would be tied so that I may not be able to hire the best overall candidate, but instead hire the best minority.[/rant]


The way I understand affirmative action is that given 2 _equal_ candidates you hire the minority, who historically has not had the same opportunities as a white male. There should be no reason why you can't high the overall best candidate.


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2010)

frazil said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > The job I'm applying for is a great opportunity (better pay, better position, the work is what I want to do, etc), but part of me is really fired up over the EO/AA part of the application. I would be hired into a manager's position where I may be responsible for contributing to the hiring/firing of other employees. I really don't feel comfortable working in that scenario knowing my hands would be tied so that I may not be able to hire the best overall candidate, but instead hire the best minority.[/rant]
> ...



Right. Until the majority is given the job, and a civil rights attorney takes you to court to convince a jury that they were in fact equals, rather than an inferior candidate, and that you're a racist.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 15, 2010)

With the baby sleep problems, sounds like a lot of good advice to "wean" them off of the multiple times a night just needing comfort. We do pretty well with Cooper - but there are times every so often when he's up occasionally...

being sick

cutting teeth

outgrowing a size of diaper and leaking out middle of the night

If there is a REAL REASON they are getting up, bigger diaper size for night time, and pre-medicating with motrin works if we know they are having trouble teething / etc.

RW - it's hard doing the right thing sometimes, but at least you were the mature one in the trash pickup problem. At some point in their lives you hope that they'll regret their actions (can come with age), but it's a perfect breeding ground for assholes. Some people just don't grow up or see the need to be part of a community. Thanks for being a good guy looking out for your community, when it seems like few in your neighborhood even choose to pick up your area. There was an old gentleman who we'd always see walking all over town picking up trash. He passed away recently and there was a big article in the local paper about him. All our lives were touched by this anonymous man, too sad that many who appreciated his efforts didn't get a chance to thank him before he passed on. I'm sure he saw his share of kids doing stupid stuff, but it didn't stop him. Don't get discouraged.

Frazil - as far as EO/AA - you're right. Our hiring policies are VERY structured and documented to show the thought process used for hiring. Most qualified candidate wins - always. I've never seen a tie, but a tabulated analysis of the interviews is done by HR - and then returned to the interview panel with comment snippets for each interviewee (but by random number), so you are looking at just their ratings by each interview person for everyone on the panel (typically 4-6 people). Once the panel reviews the ratings, a selection is made, and then the panel is told who which applicant won.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

DAMMIT!!!! New rant...

Since when does "I'll just run to the store to grab a couple things" mean a $100 grocery bill? This over-charge is has the potential of costing me ~$300 in overdraft fees. I have several hundred dollars available in savings, but I can't get that transferred for 2 days. I have no idea what my pin numbers are for any of my credit cards, so I can't hit an ATM. And the store usually takes 2-3 days to process returns (assuming we could return any of it).

Why the fuck couldn't she just wait until tomorrow when I get paid to do the "stock up" shopping?

FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!FUCK!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


My dad and the agency he worked for got sued under EOE. If I remeber the story correctly, the judge came up with 34 reasons why the guy who sued shouldn't have been hired. Number one on the list was that the position was for a computer programmer and the guy had no experience whatsoever with computers (this was in the early 90s). The judge was so PO'd he ordered the plainiff to pay for the legal costs of the defendants.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> DAMMIT!!!! New rant...
> Since when does "I'll just run to the store to grab a couple things" mean a $100 grocery bill? This over-charge is has the potential of costing me ~$300 in overdraft fees. I have several hundred dollars available in savings, but I can't get that transferred for 2 days. I have no idea what my pin numbers are for any of my credit cards, so I can't hit an ATM. And the store usually takes 2-3 days to process returns (assuming we could return any of it).
> 
> Why the fuck couldn't she just wait until tomorrow when I get paid to do the "stock up" shopping?
> ...



That sounds like a Mrs. Chucktown run if I've ever heard it. Every time she walks in Target I'm out a $100, guranteed.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Frazil - as far as EO/AA - you're right. Our hiring policies are VERY structured and documented to show the thought process used for hiring. Most qualified candidate wins - always. I've never seen a tie, but a tabulated analysis of the interviews is done by HR - and then returned to the interview panel with comment snippets for each interviewee (but by random number), so you are looking at just their ratings by each interview person for everyone on the panel (typically 4-6 people). Once the panel reviews the ratings, a selection is made, and then the panel is told who which applicant won.


I have a few friends who work for a similar company to where I am applying and they said that each candidate is rated by multiple people on a set scale (1-5 or 1-10) based on certain criteria (education, experience, skills, etc), but each candidate is each given a "baseline" grade based on AA which is added to their qualification rating (i.e. white males start at 0, minorities start at 5, minority women start at 10, veterans get an additional 3-5 points, etc).

So if this criteria is used, for us to be "equal" I have to be 5 points better than that minority which still gets him the job.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> This over-charge is has the potential of costing me ~$300 in overdraft fees.


$300 in overdraft fees?!??!?! WTF? That seems uber-excessive. What bank charges you that?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 15, 2010)

And $58.00 sounds ridiculously expensive for a bra. Mrs. Chucktown is well endowed in that department, but there still isn't that much fabric to it. WTF?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > This over-charge is has the potential of costing me ~$300 in overdraft fees.
> ...


At $40 each times 7 charges = $280 (so I over-exaggerated a little).

Our bank processes charges from largest to smallest, so her $100 trip to target is charged first (leaving me $5 in the black), the next biggest charge is $35 (which would be the first "overdraft"), and 6 addtional charges. However, if I can get $50 cash into the bank within the next 2 hours, I will be fine.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> At $40 each times 7 charges = $280 (so I over-exaggerated a little).


Wow, ouch. That would really really hurt. I've never been charged an overdraft fee, but then I don't share a bank account with my wife. Coincidence? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> And $58.00 sounds ridiculously expensive for a bra. Mrs. Chucktown is well endowed in that department, but there still isn't that much fabric to it. WTF?


My wife's last couple of bras cost $120 each.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Didn't they just change the banking laws so that they have to process charges in the order recieved to minimize that?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > And $58.00 sounds ridiculously expensive for a bra. Mrs. Chucktown is well endowed in that department, but there still isn't that much fabric to it. WTF?
> ...


Holy Sh!t!!! I don't think my wife has spent that much on bras since I met her total! Of course, she is the frugal one in our family, so I'm lucky there.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > DAMMIT!!!! New rant...
> ...


i like target too and I have to drive an hour to get to one, but most of the time I just go in to look. If i buy something it is because we either don't have that item at our small town stores or it is much cheaper than at our small town stores.


----------



## benbo (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't you have overdraft protection?

In the basically impossible case I overdrew my account, my bank will first cover it with my savings, and then with my credit card.


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2010)

$120 bras? Do they come with a rigging crew?


----------



## benbo (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman, it sure seems like a lot of your financial concerns revolve around your wife's knockers.

Aren't these bras going to become obsolete in a few months anyway?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

benbo said:


> Don't you have overdraft protection?
> In the basically impossible case I overdrew my account, my bank will first cover it with my savings, and then with my credit card.


I don't have a savings account withthe same bank as my checking. The $40 fee IS the overdraft protection. They will pay any charge (up to something like $1000) and let you "float it" for up to 7 days for a $40 fee. Unfortunately it's $40 per charge.



benbo said:


> Dexman, it sure seems like a lot of your financial concerns revolve around your wife's knockers.
> Aren't these bras going to become obsolete in a few months anyway?


What can I say, I like boobs. And unfortunately, I'm willing to pay for it.

She bought them over a year ago and have not purchased any new ones since. They are very nice and are basically the only two she wears not counting sportsbras (she does laundry alot). She plans on buying 2-3 more after the surgery, but that's built into the budget for that venture...


----------



## benbo (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I don't have a savings account withthe same bank as my checking. The $40 fee IS the overdraft protection. They will pay any charge (up to something like $1000) and let you "float it" for up to 7 days for a $40 fee. Unfortunately it's $40 per charge.


At my bank I think they call that bouncing a check. I don't think they'll cover anything, but they cover several checks depending on your usual balance.

If they charge you $40 when it happens, what do they do after the 7 days are up?



> What can I say, I like boobs. And unfortunately, I'm willing to pay for it.


I never would have guessed that, especially given your old avatar.


----------



## frazil (Apr 15, 2010)

I really hate that debit cards will still let you charge something when the account is empty. I would much rather be denied. Our account is set up like Benbo's now, because of similar overdraft charges in the past. One I remember - a $25 fee for $1.16 purchase.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

benbo said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a savings account withthe same bank as my checking. The $40 fee IS the overdraft protection. They will pay any charge (up to something like $1000) and let you "float it" for up to 7 days for a $40 fee. Unfortunately it's $40 per charge.
> ...


After 7 days they start charging you an addtional per day fee. I have never gone that far, in fact I haven't paid an overdraft fee in over 2 years. Sounds like that streak may continue as my wife just called and was able to get $50 from her account deposited into mine.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 15, 2010)

why does it take 2 days for savings to transfer? that should be a within same business day affair, even if not with same bank. Hell, physically do it yourself...i'm missing something i think :huh:


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

hmmm...

...I guess I'm glad I use credit cards instead of mucking about with this shit.

edit:

I suppose another viable alternate would be to use cash for everything, but I'm to lazy to go to the bank and withdraw money that frequently.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

frazil said:


> One I remember - a $25 fee for $1.16 purchase.


Several years ago (back in 04 or 05) we ended up paying over $200 in fees to cover $40 in charges. I have paid only 1 overdraft since then and it was a pure fuck-up on my part.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea, I've got overdraft protection on my checking account too. I think it charges me $0.50 to transfer money from my savings to checking if needed. We make most of our purchases on a rewards credit card though, so I typically don't have to worry about overages.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> why does it take 2 days for savings to transfer? that should be a within same business day affair, even if not with same bank. Hell, physically do it yourself...i'm missing something i think :huh:


My savings is with ING. They used to have some of the best rates (at one point 4.5% interest for a basic savings), but in exchange for the higher rates their accounts require 2 days to transfer.


----------



## benbo (Apr 15, 2010)

I also pay almost everything with a credit card or Bill Pay through my bank. There's a couple utility bills I have been too lazy to set up in direct pay, and I still write checks for charitable contributions (habit I guess). So I guess that's why I don't worry too much about bouncing stuff.

I've gotten so much free stuff using my credit card for everything I would never do it any other way. Plus, they say it's safer than a debit or ATM card.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

benbo said:


> I also pay almost everything with a credit card or Bill Pay through my bank. There's a couple utility bills I have been too lazy to set up in direct pay, and I still write checks for charitable contributions (habit I guess). So I guess that's why I don't worry too much about bouncing stuff.
> I've gotten so much free stuff using my credit card for everything I would never do it any other way. Plus, they say it's safer than a debit or ATM card.


I use credit cards &amp; bill pay too. I've actually gotten so bad about the bill pay I've used it to send checks to friends and family. It's easier, faster and free. Why bother having a checkbook? I do have a checkbook, but it collects dust. I may write one "real" check a year.

I stopped using debit cards when a friend of mine in college had his debit card number stolen. The advertisements are correct, you are protected against fraudulent charges with a debit card, the problem is that if you read the fine print the bank has 90 days to investigate claims of fraudulent charges. In the interim you do not have access to that money. Basically, your account gets cleaned out and they have 90 days to put it back. I don't know about you guys, but I have lots of bills to pay in 90 days. It's the reason I have more than one checking account (with different banks) and I don't use debit cards.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not a fan of automatic bill pay. The main reason being that I'm paid bi-weekly, but the bills are paid monthly so they never line up. If I was paid bi-monthly, I would be all over paying them automatically.

I've had some bad experiences with credit cards, so I tend not to use them unless I have to (for big non-scheduled purchases like new tires or a repair bill). I basically run my finances so that I only spend money that I have. If it's not in the checking account, I don't buy it. I've tried using credit cards to buy everything and just make 1 big payment each month, but I suck at managing my spending on a month-by-month basis. I need to budget on a weekly basis. I'm sure I could do it if I really wanted to, but the system I use now has worked great for the last 3 years.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

everybody is different, do what works for you.

I don't have my bill pay set up to automatically send stuff out. I prefer to have control over what goes out and when, so I do have to remember to pay the bills, I just find it easier and cheaper (no stamps or real paper checks to buy) to pay most stuff using my banks online bill pay options.

I've never had an issue with it, and I like having a receipt that says "I really did send you the money on this day", even though the banks disclaimer says it shouldn't be used that way.

I've never had a problem keeping up with my credit cards. In over 10 years I've never paid a late fee or interest on any credit card. According to Clark Howard, I'm what the credit card companies call "a deadbeat" (i.e. they don't make a lot of money off me).


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 15, 2010)

I hear you with the ooverdraft fees. My son overdrew his account and then proceeded to do 3 more transactions each for ~$10. the fees were $22 each so he had a total of $88 in fees. Icalled and complained and they split the difference charging him $44. He had over $300 in a savings account with the same bank at the time.

They advised me to get overdraft protection for $35/year as it's cheaper than two overdrafts. f'n asshats.



frazil said:


> I really hate that debit cards will still let you charge something when the account is empty. I would much rather be denied. Our account is set up like Benbo's now, because of similar overdraft charges in the past. One I remember - a $25 fee for $1.16 purchase.


My other son had 19.88 in his checking account when he fast cashed $20 at an ATM owned by the same bank. They charged him a $22 overdraft fee for the 0.12. I called and gave them a WTF. I had to speak with a supervisor and she somewhat reluctantly said she'd give him a break this ONE time. What a sport!

Fraz: I couldn't agree anymore. All they have to do is have the program check the account balance first and display a notice that "you are about to overdraft. Continue?" asshats.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> DAMMIT!!!! New rant...
> Since when does "I'll just run to the store to grab a couple things" mean a $100 grocery bill? This over-charge is has the potential of costing me ~$300 in overdraft fees. I have several hundred dollars available in savings, but I can't get that transferred for 2 days. I have no idea what my pin numbers are for any of my credit cards, so I can't hit an ATM. And the store usually takes 2-3 days to process returns (assuming we could return any of it).
> 
> Why the fuck couldn't she just wait until tomorrow when I get paid to do the "stock up" shopping?
> ...


Dude, you just described my feelings just about every damn day of the week! I feel like an ass, but now I make her tell me what she's buying so I can make sure we have enough in the checking to cover it. I don't keep much in my checking, just enough to pay the bills. The rest goes into different savings accounts.

I can't tell you how many times she's just "run to the store to pick up something real quick" and came back with over $100 of crap that we didn't need...

Budget? what's a budget?


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> According to Clark Howard, I'm what the credit card companies call "a deadbeat" (i.e. they don't make a lot of money off me).


they've probably kept you at a low max limit or even lowered it in response. We had an invalid collection filed against us by Comcast when we moved (we returned the digital boxes in the new city). Oddly, we never received any correspondence on this "collection". Anyways, our wonderful bank lowered our max limit to whatever the balance was on our cards without informing us. I guess in a way it was ok, it made us discover there had been a collection filed (though invalid)...but we're still waiting for bank to clear it up so our accounts don't suffer or we incur fees for their little limit adjustment they performed.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > At $40 each times 7 charges = $280 (so I over-exaggerated a little).
> ...



This is a concept I might have to look into..


----------



## udpolo15 (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > why does it take 2 days for savings to transfer? that should be a within same business day affair, even if not with same bank. Hell, physically do it yourself...i'm missing something i think :huh:
> ...


Why don't you get the Ing checking account. You get a debit card and can send check to anyone. You get a 1,000 of overdraft protection free and can transfer instantaneously between checking/saving. Plus the checking account probably get the same interest as a regular bank pays on a savings account.

Only downside is no paper checks (which I would probably pay for). I have a BOA checking account we use for that and only keep a minimum amount in there.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


We have 2 accounts. One account is hers, the other is ours. Hers was originally setup so that she could spend her paycheck as she saw fit (including half of the bills), and my account was for my stuff (and the other half of the bills). Well, after about 6 months of me constantly bailing her out of her spending habits, we changed it so that her account is her allowance. She has to pay for her car, her gas, and any fun stuff she wants to do. My account then takes care of everything else (including my fun stuff). It's not the ideal situation, but it helps curb her spending (especially on Starbucks - how someone could spend a couple hundred bucks per month there simply blows my mind).


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > EM_PS said:
> ...


Honestly, I'm just lazy. I have everything setup with my current bank and I don't want to deal with the changes.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 15, 2010)

^ I dunno, $280 is all the incentive i would need! We have switched, unfortunately every couple years for one reason or another...may end up doing it again cuz of recent credit card screwup. It is a pain, getting all the auto bill pay realigned &amp; everything, but hey, static banking habits are soooo 20th century.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > According to Clark Howard, I'm what the credit card companies call "a deadbeat" (i.e. they don't make a lot of money off me).
> ...


Nope. I've never had my credit limit lowered. I think if a bank did that to me they'd lose my business for good.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 19, 2010)

^ National City / PNC Bank just lost mine!

So I get a request from a LinkedIn connection (nobody on EB). Guy wants me to write a recommendation for him (on LinkedIn). I've never worked with the guy! I went to school with him, and his nickname there was xerox (didn't really produce original work) I know its only cuz I 'initialed up'. I really can't feel good about throwing something out there that would be total BS...but he's also an occasional beer drinking buddy. F#ck, what to do....


----------



## benbo (Apr 19, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


My credit union lowered my limit from 30K to 18K. Not that I need it. I just never use the card.

It was a little annoying since I've got more money in there than that by several times over, and my FICO score is around 820 or so. But it is too much of a hassle to switch.

I also had a couple other places shut me off for not using the cards. That's okay, I had too much credit anyway.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> ^ National City / PNC Bank just lost mine!
> So I get a request from a LinkedIn connection (nobody on EB). Guy wants me to write a recommendation for him (on LinkedIn). I've never worked with the guy! I went to school with him, and his nickname there was xerox (didn't really produce original work) I know its only cuz I 'initialed up'. I really can't feel good about throwing something out there that would be total BS...but he's also an occasional beer drinking buddy. F#ck, what to do....



"Sorry, I don't write recommendations for people I haven't worked with."

I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 20, 2010)

Supe said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > ^ National City / PNC Bank just lost mine!
> ...


X2. good plan.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2010)

x3


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 20, 2010)

This is less of a scream and more of a grumble...

...why does my sister-in-law bother inviting family to her parties? She gets upset (bitches about it for months) if you don't attend, but if you do show up you are ignored all evening. And it's not like these things are every somewhere I want to be. Grumble.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 20, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> This is less of a scream and more of a grumble...
> ...why does my sister-in-law bother inviting family to her parties? She gets upset (bitches about it for months) if you don't attend, but if you do show up you are ignored all evening. And it's not like these things are every somewhere I want to be. Grumble.



I have my nephew's Christening this weekend. Never seen a catholic Christening so that should be interested. Only problem is that it's at 1:30 in the afternoon which was when I was supposed to be on the river catching fish.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > This is less of a scream and more of a grumble...
> ...


A Christening is something I think family should probably attend. Going to a club 20 miles away to be ignored by your sister-in-law and her friends isn't quite the same thing.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 20, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


I agree I should attend. I'm not grumbling about that. I was just mentioning that I'd rather be fishing.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 20, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Why are you meeting your SIL and her friends at a club? what's going on here? :eyebrows:


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 20, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


If I have anything to say about it I won't be meeting my SIL and her friends at a club.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 20, 2010)

Why does Mrs. Chucktown have such a difficult time understanding how much money we have left in our bank account. It's not that hard, just log in to BOA and check the balance before you buy a bunch of shit. If we don't have the money thend don't buy it.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

ldman:


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Why does Mrs. Chucktown have such a difficult time understanding how much money we have left in our bank account. It's not that hard, just log in to BOA and check the balance before you buy a bunch of shit. If we don't have the money thend don't buy it.AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> ldman:


lol, I repeat



roadwreck said:


> I've never been charged an overdraft fee, but then I don't share a bank account with my wife. Coincidence? :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 20, 2010)

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Just got accepted into my MBA program.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! You're one step closer to being a corporate "yes man" and shunned by your peers!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Why does Mrs. Chucktown have such a difficult time understanding how much money we have left in our bank account. It's not that hard, just log in to BOA and check the balance before you buy a bunch of shit. If we don't have the money thend don't buy it.AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> ldman:


This sounds familiar...


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 20, 2010)

Supe said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > ^ National City / PNC Bank just lost mine!
> ...





MA_PE said:


> X2. good plan.





snickerd3 said:


> x3


x4. I came to same decision last nite. I don't owe the dude nothing, friendship is more of aquaintenceship, not to mention he kind of rubs me wrong way anyways.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 20, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> he kind of rubs me wrong way anyways.


yuk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 20, 2010)

Supe said:


> Congrats! You're one step closer to being a corporate "yes man" and shunned by your peers!


I see it more as a matter of attending more important sounding meetings, but with less accountability than I have now.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2010)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

It sure would be nice if the vendor provided me with the drawings showing the name plates on the vessels so that I could determine whether they are U stamped or S stamped.

It would also be WONDERFUL if these jackasses doing the rigging would protect the weld end preps on the pipe so that I don't have to dangle hundreds of feet in the air to determine how to fix it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2010)

:brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:

No arguments during my meeting this morning, but no progess either. I'd say we ended up moving backwards a couple miles.

I now have to write a consensus summary, to be used as the basis for revising the document at issue, from a meeting during which we did not agree to anything other than writing a summary. I hate management!


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:
> 
> No arguments during my meeting this morning, but no progess either. I'd say we ended up moving backwards a couple miles.
> 
> I now have to write a consensus summary, to be used as the basis for revising the document at issue, from a meeting during which we did not agree to anything other than writing a summary. I hate management!



You should come here for a day if you want to see some serious meeting productivity. In one weekly review meeting, which comprises all of our field engineering staff, superintendents, and area managers, we discussed semantics such as the quantity of bolts that so and so was missing for a given piece of steel, and who had ordered them.

The best meeting of all though, was a 45 minute discussion about how a vendor rep was going to submit a daily report for timekeeping. Would it be a word document? And e-mail? An Excel sheet? Who would the time sheet be sent to? Would it be stored on the network drive, or e-mailed weekly?


----------



## udpolo15 (Apr 20, 2010)

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:
> ...


For a litigation project I was working on we were having a meeting one day with 10+ lawyers at a hotel by the airport so everyone could just fly in/fly out. All the lawyers worked for the same client and were all senior level attorneys. They spent an hour deciding if they should order the conference phone which costs $100, so they could tie in someone else to the meeting. That conversation probably cost the client $10K plus in attorney and consulting fees.


----------



## frazil (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats VT!! Where's the program? Do you start in the fall?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2010)

UMass-Amherst, they have a satellite location near me with classes at night. Took my first one this spring to see if I'd like it. (They let you roll up to 2 classes in) I did so I applied for the fall and found out I got in.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 21, 2010)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

RRRRRRRRR


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 21, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> UMass-Amherst, they have a satellite location near me with classes at night. Took my first one this spring to see if I'd like it. (They let you roll up to 2 classes in) I did so I applied for the fall and found out I got in.


nice. Congrats VT. at least you don't actually have to go Amherst, IMHO it's the middle of nowhere.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely town and campus, middle of nowhere.

This is at the med school campus in Shrewsbury. Straight shot over there for me.


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

No escape today. Audit in the office, screw-ups in the field. I want to take these pipefitters and superintendents and throw them off the side of the building. If they would just slow down for one second and look at the big picture, we'd save MONTHS worth of precious schedule.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 26, 2010)

RRRRAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 26, 2010)

[rant]

So I mentioned to an old college friend that's a contractor that I am planning on building a house. I also mentioned that I might, repeat word might, be interested in paying him a "consulting fee" of $1,000 or $2,000 to serve as a "consultant". He asked to see the plans. I forwarded the plans to him asking him to "let me know what he thought of the plans." He has sent the f-ing plans to every stinking subcontractor in town to get prices to build the thing. Never mind the fact that he doesn't have a freaking clue what I'm looking for, what materials I am planning on using, or what finishes I have planned on. Then he says he'll give me an estimate to build it himself. I told him I didn't want him to build it. I didn't tell him this but 1) he's nowhere near organized or detail oriented enough for me 2) I don't want someone else building my house, I want to do it. Now I have to call him on my way home and tell him that I don't want him building my house. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I guess we won't be friends for a while.

[/rant]


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 26, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> [rant]So I mentioned to an old college friend that's a contractor that I am planning on building a house. I also mentioned that I might, repeat word might, be interested in paying him a "consulting fee" of $1,000 or $2,000 to serve as a "consultant". He asked to see the plans. I forwarded the plans to him asking him to "let me know what he thought of the plans." He has sent the f-ing plans to every stinking subcontractor in town to get prices to build the thing. Never mind the fact that he doesn't have a freaking clue what I'm looking for, what materials I am planning on using, or what finishes I have planned on. Then he says he'll give me an estimate to build it himself. I told him I didn't want him to build it. I didn't tell him this but 1) he's nowhere near organized or detail oriented enough for me 2) I don't want someone else building my house, I want to do it. Now I have to call him on my way home and tell him that I don't want him building my house. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I guess we won't be friends for a while.
> 
> [/rant]


You mean that you want to be your own GC?


----------



## cement (Apr 27, 2010)

good news VTE!

you will have to keep us up to date on the latest mgmt jargon

how many times can you say "sustainable" in one sentence?

seriously though, good news.


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2010)

cement said:


> good news VTE!
> you will have to keep us up to date on the latest mgmt jargon
> 
> how many times can you say "sustainable" in one sentence?
> ...


Hopefully at least half as many times as he can use "synergy!"


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 27, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > [rant]So I mentioned to an old college friend that's a contractor that I am planning on building a house. I also mentioned that I might, repeat word might, be interested in paying him a "consulting fee" of $1,000 or $2,000 to serve as a "consultant". He asked to see the plans. I forwarded the plans to him asking him to "let me know what he thought of the plans." He has sent the f-ing plans to every stinking subcontractor in town to get prices to build the thing. Never mind the fact that he doesn't have a freaking clue what I'm looking for, what materials I am planning on using, or what finishes I have planned on. Then he says he'll give me an estimate to build it himself. I told him I didn't want him to build it. I didn't tell him this but 1) he's nowhere near organized or detail oriented enough for me 2) I don't want someone else building my house, I want to do it. Now I have to call him on my way home and tell him that I don't want him building my house. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I guess we won't be friends for a while.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 27, 2010)

Supe said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > good news VTE!
> ...


If you leverage synergy for sustainability, you get a triple word score.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 27, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


Here's my attempt, words highlighted in bold are those that you are expected to use at least 700 times a day in upper management.

We're *leveraging* our *synergies* withing our *profit centers* to produce *sustainable solutions* and create *value* for our *stakeholders*.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 27, 2010)

We are *leading the industry in RIF's*.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 27, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> We are *leading the industry in RIF's*.



Reduction in Force? i.e. we fired more people than anyone else.

We expect continued *challenges in the marketplace*. = We don't know when or how we will book more work.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 27, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

So now I have to work 12s through the weekend to cover a scope change on my project that SHOULD have occurred last week when we noticed a problem (see wrought elbow thread). But no, we had to dick around and play the "code game" for 5 F'ing days just to get to the point where the ONLY option was to cut it out. Now I am the lead man on fixing it with an insane schedule.

On top of that I am expected to do it while not charging OT. F that! I am charging my full time this week. I do not work for free. I am missing out on Cardinals tickets, 15 rows from the dugout, on Friday night because of this.

I also don't understand why I am the only one at my company that has a sense of urgency when it come to this crap. The time frame is right there in your face, but I seem to be the only one that gives a damn and the only one that is "required" to work late to somehow fix the problem when it is above my pay grade and requires a PE to review and make the call. Did I mention that I do not have the expereince, expertise, or PE to do so? Oh I did? You don't care you have to go home to see your kids? I see, I haven't seen my son in 3 weeks..... You don't give a shit, I see.....

GGAHHHHHHH ()Q%)*($^)(&amp;*#(*^(_*(#^()*@#(&amp;*@#()


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 27, 2010)

That sux, mizzou. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 28, 2010)

Dex...PM me the company you will be hiring/firing people for. I will be sure I do not put an application for any position there since I do not want to put you in the situation to decide between hiring me, a minority member, or someone else...specially if the other candidate is superior.

You are welcome my friend


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> So now I have to work 12s through the weekend to cover a scope change on my project that SHOULD have occurred last week when we noticed a problem (see wrought elbow thread). But no, we had to dick around and play the "code game" for 5 F'ing days just to get to the point where the ONLY option was to cut it out. Now I am the lead man on fixing it with an insane schedule.
> 
> On top of that I am expected to do it while not charging OT. F that! I am charging my full time this week. I do not work for free. I am missing out on Cardinals tickets, 15 rows from the dugout, on Friday night because of this.
> ...


its suppose to rain friday, so the game might be cancelled anyways


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


We've got a special committee reviewing real time data about the synergies between our market sectors. Their mission is to leverage more profits by creating a value oriented business plan for our clients and stay ahead of the curve.


----------



## TBSS (Apr 28, 2010)

My kids are not allowed to be architects. They can pump gas, bag groceries, or clean toilets for a living, I'll still respect them. But if they become an architect, I will disown them! It really sucks that I have to rely on douchebag architects for a major source of income as they are the most incosiderate pricks I have ever dealt with in my life. :brickwall:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 28, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Screw business school man, you need to go into politics.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2010)

TBSS said:


> My kids are not allowed to be architects. They can pump gas, bag groceries, or clean toilets for a living, I'll still respect them. But if they become an architect, I will disown them! It really sucks that I have to rely on douchebag architects for a major source of income as they are the most incosiderate pricks I have ever dealt with in my life. :brickwall:


Um... my brother is an architect. I assume you were speaking of all architect except him, right?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2010)

not necessarily, is he a prick?

j/k


----------



## TBSS (Apr 28, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> TBSS said:
> 
> 
> > My kids are not allowed to be architects. They can pump gas, bag groceries, or clean toilets for a living, I'll still respect them. But if they become an architect, I will disown them! It really sucks that I have to rely on douchebag architects for a major source of income as they are the most incosiderate pricks I have ever dealt with in my life. :brickwall:
> ...


Of course, but that's only because I'm sure he's not one of the asshats making my life hell right now.


----------



## Santiagj (May 3, 2010)

If you kill the joe you make some mo!

Why is that concept soo difficult to understand.


----------



## MechGuy (May 3, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> If you kill the joe you make some mo!
> Why is that concept soo difficult to understand.


I really loved those commercials. Why don't they make some mo of those??


----------



## roadwreck (May 7, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCK!!!!

You know you are in for a long night when one of your fellow HOA board members (he's a dumb ass) starts asking asinine questions during your annual community HOA meeting. If you are on the board and you don't know what the F is going on keep your yap shut and ask the competent members of the board what is going on after the meeting. Inserting your foot into your mouth during the meeting in front of the whole community just opens up a whole can of fucking worms and makes the whole board look incompetent. Sweet Jebus it was a long night.


----------



## roadwreck (May 23, 2010)

SON OF A BITCH! I've encountered some real a$$bags this weekend.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> SON OF A BITCH! I've encountered some real a$$bags this weekend.


But I wasn't anywhere near you this weekend...


----------



## roadwreck (May 24, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > SON OF A BITCH! I've encountered some real a$$bags this weekend.
> ...


Good. I don't think I could have handled dealing with an additional a$$bag this weekend.


----------



## cement (May 27, 2010)

I'm right at that magic place where overwhelmed turns to apathy


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 27, 2010)

cement said:


> I'm right at that magic place where overwhelmed turns to apathy


Been there. I have three words for you. Beer, beer, beer.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 27, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > I'm right at that magic place where overwhelmed turns to apathy
> ...


fixed it


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 21, 2010)

AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! MOTHER F'R!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 22, 2010)

My boss likes to keep me in the dark.

We're doing a concrete replacement in a large section of our parkinglot. I show up to work this morning and get told by the security guard that the mayor, and 4 state representatives are coming to talk with my boss in an hour and that he wanted the parkinglot cleaned up and presentable...

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are in the middle of a pour and I have scheduled (and posted on all exits as well as e-mailed everyone in the plant that we're doing sidewalk rennovations starting this morning as we wait for the parkinglot to cure.

So, I'm scrambling to get the saw guy postponed so he's not cutting sidewalk areas in front of the guard's desk while we have people showing up at our entrance... moving barricades to open up a small section of lot that is complete near the front entrance.

I used to be somewhat intimidated by people in upper managment, but I've known my boss my entire 13 yr career and he does NOT indimidate me.

I just came from his office where I let loose on him and he actually said "Sorry".

That SOB.


----------



## TBSS (Jun 25, 2010)

Ever since I became a PE, my boss treats me as if I just started doing this work two weeks ago. I must copy him on every email sent (even ones to the receptionist asking her to print something and make copies). I'm not allowed to reply to RFI's any longer and shop drawings that have been reviewed by me now must go back to him for his approval to send out. 11.5 years of not doing the above and then, BAM, 6 months ago I get my PE license and now I'm a moron who needs his hand held to do anything...except stamping ALL designs that come out of our department since he is NOT a PE. I know it's because he's insecure and just needs to remind me who's boss. A move to greener pastures sounds better every day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2010)

TBSS said:


> Ever since I became a PE, my boss treats me as if I just started doing this work two weeks ago. I must copy him on every email sent (even ones to the receptionist asking her to print something and make copies). I'm not allowed to reply to RFI's any longer and shop drawings that have been reviewed by me now must go back to him for his approval to send out. 11.5 years of not doing the above and then, BAM, 6 months ago I get my PE license and now I'm a moron who needs his hand held to do anything...except stamping ALL designs that come out of our department since he is NOT a PE. I know it's because he's insecure and just needs to remind me who's boss. A move to greener pastures sounds better every day.


He may be doing that as a precaution until he is able to secure professional insurance on you. Although have another, non-PE, set of eyes reviewing something before it goes out the door does not reduce the consequences on you or the company if something were to go wrong with your design. If I were you, I wouldn't be plan stamping for the company ESPECIALLY if they aren't carrying insurance on you to cover losses resulting from a lawsuit over something you stamped.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 25, 2010)

TBSS said:


> Ever since I became a PE, my boss treats me as if I just started doing this work two weeks ago. I must copy him on every email sent (even ones to the receptionist asking her to print something and make copies). I'm not allowed to reply to RFI's any longer and shop drawings that have been reviewed by me now must go back to him for his approval to send out. 11.5 years of not doing the above and then, BAM, 6 months ago I get my PE license and now I'm a moron who needs his hand held to do anything...except stamping ALL designs that come out of our department since he is NOT a PE. I know it's because he's insecure and just needs to remind me who's boss. A move to greener pastures sounds better every day.



Who stamped the designs before you got your PE?

If your stamping things, then you're responsible for the design. You don't need his approval, he needs yours for any changes he wants to make. You should tell him that.


----------



## TBSS (Jun 25, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> TBSS said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since I became a PE, my boss treats me as if I just started doing this work two weeks ago. I must copy him on every email sent (even ones to the receptionist asking her to print something and make copies). I'm not allowed to reply to RFI's any longer and shop drawings that have been reviewed by me now must go back to him for his approval to send out. 11.5 years of not doing the above and then, BAM, 6 months ago I get my PE license and now I'm a moron who needs his hand held to do anything...except stamping ALL designs that come out of our department since he is NOT a PE. I know it's because he's insecure and just needs to remind me who's boss. A move to greener pastures sounds better every day.
> ...


I'm fairly certain that the professional liability insurance for our company covers me as well. At least that's what one of the other partners told me.



MA_PE said:


> TBSS said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since I became a PE, my boss treats me as if I just started doing this work two weeks ago. I must copy him on every email sent (even ones to the receptionist asking her to print something and make copies). I'm not allowed to reply to RFI's any longer and shop drawings that have been reviewed by me now must go back to him for his approval to send out. 11.5 years of not doing the above and then, BAM, 6 months ago I get my PE license and now I'm a moron who needs his hand held to do anything...except stamping ALL designs that come out of our department since he is NOT a PE. I know it's because he's insecure and just needs to remind me who's boss. A move to greener pastures sounds better every day.
> ...


You're right, he does need my approval and he got it because I'm involved with every design in one way or another but I really think that being the boss (partner) and having to ask me (peon) to stamp was too much and now he just acts like a douche.


----------



## csb (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll agree with he's acting like a douche


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd listen to her. She's pre-law.


----------



## Otter (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought she was pre-med?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2010)

what's the difference?


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2010)

Good gosh, people, they are called SHOES and you should wear them ALL THE TIME when you're in the OFFICE. I don't need your nasty naked feet all over the carpet.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gee... did you not think that using a hammer to pound a nail into something while it's on your desk might, I dunno, crack the 1/4"-3/8" thick glass overlayment?? Oh, so you "dropped" your cell phone on it.... I'd love to see the hammer-shaped cell phone that could withstand that kind of force and still allow you to be talking on it this afternoon....

side note.... is there an award for "Most Worthless Employee"? I think we have a winner


----------



## TBSS (Jun 30, 2010)

csb said:


> Good gosh, people, they are called SHOES and you should wear them ALL THE TIME when you're in the OFFICE. I don't need your nasty naked feet all over the carpet.


We've got a guy at my work that likes to walk barefoot. I don't get it. It's an office, not your effing living room! He falls into the "most worthless category" discussed below.



OSUguy98 said:


> Gee... did you not think that using a hammer to pound a nail into something while it's on your desk might, I dunno, crack the 1/4"-3/8" thick glass overlayment?? Oh, so you "dropped" your cell phone on it.... I'd love to see the hammer-shaped cell phone that could withstand that kind of force and still allow you to be talking on it this afternoon....
> side note.... is there an award for "Most Worthless Employee"? I think we have a winner


We have at least 4 desrving of that award at my work, out of only approximately 25 employees. If I could just be the boss for a day I'd trim so much fat from this place.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 30, 2010)

AAAAHHHHHHH. I don't think I have been on the phone this much since ever. Conference call this afternoon.

Geeze who would have ever thought working parttime would be more stressful than working fulltime.


----------



## TBSS (Jul 1, 2010)

If you cannot make it to the bathroom or are too lazy to make the walk to the bathroom you need to stay home. Having a coffee can under your desk to piss in is NOT acceptable, even if you are the boss. Dumping it out on the roof gravel adjacent to the patio so it smells like a god damned homless person's home under the bridge is not acceptable either. I swear, my workplace gets more bizzare and effed up every day!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 1, 2010)

TBSS said:


> If you cannot make it to the bathroom or are too lazy to make the walk to the bathroom you need to stay home. Having a coffee can under your desk to piss in is NOT acceptable, even if you are the boss. Dumping it out on the roof gravel adjacent to the patio so it smells like a god damned homless person's home under the bridge is not acceptable either. I swear, my workplace gets more bizzare and effed up every day!



Wow. That is truly disgusting. I'm just wondering what kind of person thinks that's acceptable.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 1, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> TBSS said:
> 
> 
> > If you cannot make it to the bathroom or are too lazy to make the walk to the bathroom you need to stay home. Having a coffee can under your desk to piss in is NOT acceptable, even if you are the boss. Dumping it out on the roof gravel adjacent to the patio so it smells like a god damned homless person's home under the bridge is not acceptable either. I swear, my workplace gets more bizzare and effed up every day!
> ...


Agree. I would not work for someone like that. If I were you, I'd be sending out resumes.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 1, 2010)

TBSS said:


> If you cannot make it to the bathroom or are too lazy to make the walk to the bathroom you need to stay home. Having a coffee can under your desk to piss in is NOT acceptable, even if you are the boss. Dumping it out on the roof gravel adjacent to the patio so it smells like a god damned homless person's home under the bridge is not acceptable either. I swear, my workplace gets more bizzare and effed up every day!


That is wrong. Time to get out of there!


----------



## udpolo15 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paul S said:


> TBSS said:
> 
> 
> > Having a coffee can under your desk to piss in is NOT acceptable
> ...



Agreed. Everyone knows Gatorade bottles are preferred since they are resealable.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 1, 2010)

csb said:


> Good gosh, people, they are called SHOES and you should wear them ALL THE TIME when you're in the OFFICE. I don't need your nasty naked feet all over the carpet.


Just asking ... is kicking shoes off under your desk ok? I do that sometimes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 1, 2010)

mary :) said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Good gosh, people, they are called SHOES and you should wear them ALL THE TIME when you're in the OFFICE. I don't need your nasty naked feet all over the carpet.
> ...


If you're feet stink, then no!


----------



## TBSS (Jul 1, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > TBSS said:
> ...


Now that's funny. He doesn't realize anyone knows (I think/hope) but if he did I would bring up the gatorade bottle idea to him. I caught on recently after noticing that he closes his door about every 1-2 hours and he never leaves our suite the entire day unless it's something like a meeting etc... Then I noticed the Foldgers can under his desk and that it smells like piss outside. It's been _great_ with the heat we've had around here lately, it has really intensified the odor.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 1, 2010)

TBSS said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul S said:
> ...


Would it be too much trouble for him to dump the bucket of piss in the damned toilet?


----------



## csb (Jul 1, 2010)

Mary- I think taking your shoes off under your desk is totally acceptable. I would say the rule should be no one should walk around barefoot. That weirds me out.

PEEING under your desk is a totally different story. Was he a truck driver in another life? That's some kind of health violation.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 1, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> TBSS said:
> 
> 
> > udpolo15 said:
> ...


wow! is this for real?


----------



## Fudgey (Jul 1, 2010)

TBSS said:


> If you cannot make it to the bathroom or are too lazy to make the walk to the bathroom you need to stay home. Having a coffee can under your desk to piss in is NOT acceptable, even if you are the boss. Dumping it out on the roof gravel adjacent to the patio so it smells like a god damned homless person's home under the bridge is not acceptable either. I swear, my workplace gets more bizzare and effed up every day!


Hey guys, I've been promoted! Even got my own office with personal bathroom facilities now.

What's new everyone?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL.

Maybe the guy has some sort of medical problem that he is embarassed about?

Maybe it's time for Depends.


----------



## TBSS (Jul 2, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > TBSS said:
> ...


Yes, it is for real. I am not creative enough to make this stuff up.



Dleg said:


> LOL.
> Maybe the guy has some sort of medical problem that he is embarassed about?
> 
> Maybe it's time for Depends.


Medical problem? Yes - related to 3+ packs a day smoking habit and horrible diet. Medical problem related to urinating? No, just lazy and can't walk more than 5' without losing his breath. At the end of when he was going to the restroom to piss he had a wheelchair in his office and would have someone push him down to the restroom. Apparently that got to be too much of a burden. Embarrassed? No way, not this guy. He burps in his office all day long, farts regardless who is around including the few women we have working here, picks his nose in front of anyone, cleans his ears with a paper clip or key. I am actually a little surprised he hasn't let everyone know that he has a piss bucket under his desk.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 2, 2010)

^Dude, do you work in a nursing home? That seems like something my 84 year old grandpa would have been doing. There is no place for that in a professional environment. Are you looking for a new job? I sure as hell would be.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 2, 2010)

> He burps in his office all day long, farts regardless who is around including the few women we have working here, picks his nose in front of anyone, cleans his ears with a paper clip or key.


Wow, you work with my old boss. Tell him VTE says hi.

I'm guilty of using a pen cap to dig the goobers out of my ear at work from time to time.


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 2, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> ^Dude, do you work in a nursing home? That seems like something my 84 year old grandpa would have been doing. There is no place for that in a professional environment. Are you looking for a new job? I sure as hell would be.



+1! That included to the hours you work that you mentioned in another post. It's time to go! There must be a better job out there for you...


----------



## TBSS (Jul 2, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Dude, do you work in a nursing home? That seems like something my 84 year old grandpa would have been doing. There is no place for that in a professional environment. Are you looking for a new job? I sure as hell would be.
> ...


Yeah, I know. I've had trouble pulling the trigger going to a new job. This has been my only job for the past 12 years since I graduated. I'm trying my best to outlast him since he's quite a bit older than me and expected to retire in the next few years.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 2, 2010)

Why on earth hasn't he been fired yet?


----------



## TBSS (Jul 2, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Why on earth hasn't he been fired yet?


Because he would have to fire himself. He owns 1/3 of the company.


----------



## frazil (Jul 2, 2010)

that's disgusting! Isn't there some board of health you can call?


----------



## Paul S (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the 3 pack a day habit also at his desk? If so it is like Sunday morning at a frat house in there!


----------



## Sschell (Jul 2, 2010)

Sunday?

what about

mondaytuesdaywednesdaythrusdayfridaysaturdaysundaymondaytuesdaywednesdaythur...


----------



## maryannette (Jul 3, 2010)

I've changed jobs after 12 years and after 8 years. Best decisions I ever made.


----------



## TBSS (Jul 7, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Is the 3 pack a day habit also at his desk? If so it is like Sunday morning at a frat house in there!


It was up until 1 year ago when we moved to a much nicer office building. Now he smokes out on the patio adjacent to the roof gravel that the piss is dumped. He also likes to hold department meetings out on the piss patio as well. The three packs a day habit is after 3 heart attacks already. :screwloose:


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 7, 2010)

TBSS said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 3 pack a day habit also at his desk? If so it is like Sunday morning at a frat house in there!
> ...


Sounds like a short-timer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 7, 2010)

^I don't even know anyone who smokes 1 pack a day much less 3!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 7, 2010)

TBSS said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 3 pack a day habit also at his desk? If so it is like Sunday morning at a frat house in there!
> ...



On second thought, maybe you shouldn't be looking for another job. It sounds like he'll be dead in a few months. Problem solved. It also sounds like this guy is a giant dumbass. How stupid could someone be?


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 7, 2010)

Piss patio... That is classic. Did I ever tell you guys I hate the smell of cat pee... let alone human pee...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Piss patio... That is classic. Did I ever tell you guys I hate the smell of cat pee... let alone human pee...


Coincidentilly enough, about the same time you posted, I was in the field shooting the breeze with a few hands that were talking about old school blueprints and ammonia. Cat pee was the next item brought up.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 9, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> TBSS said:
> 
> 
> > Paul S said:
> ...


Probably. But it never ceases to amaze me how some people can hang on for decades like that. Usually the ones like that, that you kind of wish would just go away....


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2010)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!! MOTHER F'KER!!! RAYSOGIDJAKLSDNKALSDFFNNERH!!!


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2010)

Minimum wall usually implies that it is the minimum allowable wall thickness. Somebody should notify our fab shop with this helpful tidbit before they send us a spool that we've waited three months to get.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 16, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!

In their infinite wisdom our county decided to take control of trash collection rather then let residents decide for themselves which company would pick up their trash. We are now assigned trash haulers and assigned trash pick up days. Our community was assigned a Thursday pick up day. Yesterday was the third Thursday since this new plan went into effect and it was the third Thursday that my trash has not been picked up. I'm tired of calling people trying to figure out what the frik is going on!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 16, 2010)

^ Dump it on the steps of the county offices?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 16, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Dump it on the steps of the county offices?


believe me, I've thought about doing just that.

After multiple calls over the last three weeks we may have discovered what the issue is. According to all the documentation we have received from the county our trash pick up day is Thursday. After speaking to the county many times they have confirmed our pick up day should be Thursday, but apparently the company that is responsible for picking up our garbage (and recycling) was under the impression that our pick up day was Friday. So their has been a communication issue between the county and the trash haulers. It's so wonderful when you add a middleman to these things isn't it?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh

seriously people?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2010)

okay the first was because i had found out about a job at the last minute... right now is because i have just spent since 4 pm customizing my resume to be submitted by midnight, only to have the FREAKING server give me an error and say it can't process my request. so that equals 7 hours of my life wasted for a job i only kinda wanted to get out of where i am at with no results. boo.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 21, 2010)

AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

That is all. Back to work.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 26, 2010)

AAAIIIIGHGH! OW! OW! OW! OW! OW!

Just back from the beach. The last day, I forgot my sunscreen. No worries though because I just borrow some from my buddy. Slather up - shoulders, arms, elbows, back, sides, legs, I'm covered.

Ever hear of defective sunscreen? Today I'm burned from top to toe. Just call me LobsterBoy. Fortunately, it was only two hours in the sun and not worse.

Defective sunscreen . . . WTF?? @^#%[email protected]^$# !!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds like he handed you a stick of butter instead.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## roadwreck (Jul 26, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> AAAIIIIGHGH! OW! OW! OW! OW! OW!
> Just back from the beach. The last day, I forgot my sunscreen. No worries though because I just borrow some from my buddy. Slather up - shoulders, arms, elbows, back, sides, legs, I'm covered.
> 
> Ever hear of defective sunscreen? Today I'm burned from top to toe. Just call me LobsterBoy. Fortunately, it was only two hours in the sun and not worse.
> ...


sunscreen expires. If it was old sunscreen, a couple of years old, then it probably did you little to no good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2010)

^What he said.

My wife is militant about sunscreen given that she does cancer related research for a living. I'm usually slathered in SPF 70 before I'm let out of the house.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 26, 2010)

Sunscreen has not been proven to decrease the incidence of melanoma, which is the really bad form of skin cancer. So says every dermatologist that I've talked to. Either way I wear it but realize there are risks to sun exposure with/without sunscreen.


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2010)

My left arm is still mid-peel from bad welding arc burn, and I had sunscreen on at the time. The skin is now shedding sporadically on that arm, so I look like a ginger kid due to the dark freckled spots.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 27, 2010)

Seriously, just because both bosses are out for the week, doesn't mean that you should disregard every amount of common courtesy in the workplace....

I don't need to hear your radio OVER mine when you're 30-40ft away....

If you want to talk to someone 4 offices down, get your ass up and walk there, email them, or use the messenger service installed on your PC.... There's absolutely no reason to yell from office to office to tell each other that you detailed your vehicle last night....

If you want to laugh/joke, that's fine, but it shouldn't sound like the John Boy and Billy Show for an hour straight....

I should just take the rest of the week off...........


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 28, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


>


Nyyiiiice!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2010)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peer reviewed a letter this morning for one of my previous projects. It was all set up so once the additional data came back, it should have been plug and chug. When I asked a question, coworker was like, oh i didn't look at the stuff in the folder you gave me. How in the flying [email protected]&amp;$ did you review the document if you didn't know what to be looking for?! Glad its not my problem.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2010)

AARRRGGGGGHHH!!!

Vacation is over.


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAARGH.

Was just informed that long term reassignments on our nuclear projects won't pay per diem. So, I'll end up taking a $38k pay cut, and receiving a one time relocation package worth half that, and am expected to stay at least 5 years? Yeah, that ain't happening...

That's a VERY stupid move on HR's part. What's going to happen is that people will hire on, stay just as long as they have to not to have to pay back the relocation bonus, and quit. There is going to be a mass exodus of people, all at the same time, from the nuclear jobs. And it's not like you can just plunk someone in a position like you can with fossil work or general construction.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 2, 2010)

^I see a job opportunity or two in my future!


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^I see a job opportunity or two in my future!



Probably, especially when you're living about 2 feet away! They're going to have a hard time coaxing people from fossil over to do more work for less money.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 2, 2010)

Sigh, three weeks ago I took it upon myself to inform our IT department that some of our software licenses would expire July 31st. The licenses need to be renewed every year and every year IT allows them to lapse so when we arrive to the office August 1st the software doesn't work. It wasn't my responsibility, I just thought to avoid the annual headache I'd be proactive about the situation. We get to the office this morning and the licenses have lapsed. In the shit storm of nasty emails that follow the IT department cites the reason for the licenses not being renewed is that I "confused" them. Fuck you assholes!!! I told you this shit would happen and now that you having bothered to do your f-ing job in 3 weeks it becomes my fault?!?!?!? Shit!


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Sigh, three weeks ago I took it upon myself to inform our IT department that some of our software licenses would expire July 31st. The licenses need to be renewed every year and every year IT allows them to lapse so when we arrive to the office August 1st the software doesn't work. It wasn't my responsibility, I just thought to avoid the annual headache I'd be proactive about the situation. We get to the office this morning and the licenses have lapsed. In the shit storm of nasty emails that follow the IT department cites the reason for the licenses not being renewed is that I "confused" them. Fuck you assholes!!! I told you this shit would happen and now that you having bothered to do your f-ing job in 3 weeks it becomes my fault?!?!?!? Shit!


And that's why I save all my e-mails. To forward to the higher-ups when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 2, 2010)

Supe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, three weeks ago I took it upon myself to inform our IT department that some of our software licenses would expire July 31st. The licenses need to be renewed every year and every year IT allows them to lapse so when we arrive to the office August 1st the software doesn't work. It wasn't my responsibility, I just thought to avoid the annual headache I'd be proactive about the situation. We get to the office this morning and the licenses have lapsed. In the shit storm of nasty emails that follow the IT department cites the reason for the licenses not being renewed is that I "confused" them. Fuck you assholes!!! I told you this shit would happen and now that you having bothered to do your f-ing job in 3 weeks it becomes my fault?!?!?!? Shit!
> ...


Oh I have the emails and the higher ups know it's not my fault, but is still pisses me off that they would try to pin this on me. What a bunch of lazy cocksuckers!

Their excuse doesn't even make sense. They were confused? So rather then asking someone to explain the situation they just ignore it? Good thinking.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

I _hate, deplore, despise, wish bad things upon, etc, etc, _IT People.

but it sucks you have to kind of be nice to them... which is the worst part..


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2010)

@)(#$*U!!!

If I wanted some critical work STARTED the first week of August, why in the F would I put the need completed date as July 15th????

I f'ing hate dealing with stupid f'ing people.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2010)

#@)([email protected])#*[email protected])!)@(!&amp;@#()&amp;[email protected]%$()#@*&amp;[email protected]#)*@*#$*_*#$!*!*@$#$()@#&amp;$!!!!!!!!

Note: I added this post because I needed to. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 5, 2010)

fuck everything.

that is all.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 10, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> @)(#$*U!!!
> If I wanted some critical work STARTED the first week of August, why in the F would I put the need completed date as July 15th????
> 
> I f'ing hate dealing with stupid f'ing people.


[SIZE=14pt]FUCK SHIT ASS BITCH MOTHER FUCK!!!!![/SIZE]

AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!

This shit is STILL not done! Un-fucking-believable. I am so sick of dealing with stupid fucking idiots. Heads will roll. If I can't get that to happen, I'll at least make sure that pressure gets applied as forcefully as possible from my higher-ups. Simply fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 10, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I want to physically move our server to another location in our office. The sorry sacks of crap at HP want to charge me $600 to do this. Am I the only one that thinks this is freaking insane? I think I'm "accidentally" going to disconnect the thing and move it. Ooops.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 10, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I want to physically move our server to another location in our office. The sorry sacks of crap at HP want to charge me $600 to do this. Am I the only one that thinks this is freaking insane? I think I'm "accidentally" going to disconnect the thing and move it. Ooops.


Is it just the server, or does it include lots of switches? If it's just the server, and all it requires is a power cord and a connection to the existing network, I'd just move it myself. If it requires moving all of the switches and re-terminating all of the ethernet cables, I think $600 sounds reasonable.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 10, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ...



No, just the server. All it requires is two power cords and two network connections. I have both already in the area that I need to move the server and I am physically going to move it myself. HP wants $600 to "schedule an outage" for the server. Keep in mind that there are 5 people in our office an no one is going to be there when I do this. HP told me that it would set off an alarm at a monitoring center if I disconnected it without powering it down first. I think they're going to have to suck it up and deal with it and try to bilk their $600 from some other schmuck. You'd think the dipshits in our corporate office would question the $600 invoice, but they'll pay anything that looks like an invoice except for our f-ing expense reports.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2010)

not looking forward to spending the day in first aid/CPR refresher course.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2010)

Why is it that the AC has to fail on the weekend!!?? The only good news is that it was just a starting capacitor and the local HVAC guy was willing to sell me one after-hours without a giant markup.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^ I had a similar experience, except my unit didn't fail. I could just hear electrical buzzing across the house from the compressor area outside. Long story short, the contactor served as an ant cult death scene and the corpses wouldn't let proper contact to be made. Arc'ing fun.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 23, 2010)

Grumble....

...am I wrong in thinking that if you are asking for money from relatives to help you pay the mortgage b/c your husband has been fired (not laid-off, but fired) for the second time from Friday's, that you should probably cancel your HBO subscription first?


----------



## frazil (Aug 23, 2010)

^ that's crazy talk! What will he do all day??


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Grumble....
> ...am I wrong in thinking that if you are asking for money from relatives to help you pay the mortgage b/c your husband has been fired (not laid-off, but fired) for the second time from Friday's, that you should probably cancel your HBO subscription first?


Who's going to watch all that late night soft core if not him?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Grumble....
> ...am I wrong in thinking that if you are asking for money from relatives to help you pay the mortgage b/c your husband has been fired (not laid-off, but fired) for the second time from Friday's, that you should probably cancel your HBO subscription first?



That's just crazy talk. He works hard (whether by waiting tables or asking you for it) and he deserves a little entertainment when he gets home from a hard days work.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 24, 2010)

the three of you make an excellent point. I'd get pretty bored sitting around the house with nothing to do too. HBO is practically a necessity when you are unemployed.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> the three of you make an excellent point. I'd get pretty bored sitting around the house with nothing to do too. HBO is practically a necessity when you are unemployed.



Is this guy trying to borrow money from you?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 24, 2010)

They haven't asked me directly for money, probably b/c they know I'd say no. It's my wife's sister and her husband. They were in terrible financial shape when he was working, so losing his job really hurts. I'd be more inclined to help out if they weren't blowing money left and right on things that aren't necessities, like HBO, new iPhones, laptops, etc., etc.. We have offered to help them by working with them on a financial plan, they declined that offer. Instead they have chosen to stay the course and just not pay the house note. They have "borrowed" money from other family members from time to time to try and pay it, but in my mind that really doesn't solve anything. They will likely never be able to pay that money back and without them getting their act together they are going to lose the house eventually. Why postpone the inevitable?

It really kills me to listen to them talk about how great the latest episode of True Blood was, or tell us how great video chat is on the iPhone, all the while they are content to let their home go. Oh well, not my life. Just don't ask me for money. I'm not a sucker, unlike some other people in the family.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> They haven't asked me directly for money, probably b/c they know I'd say no. It's my wife's sister and her husband. They were in terrible financial shape when he was working, so losing his job really hurts. I'd be more inclined to help out if they weren't blowing money left and right on things that aren't necessities, like HBO, new iPhones, laptops, etc., etc.. We have offered to help them by working with them on a financial plan, they declined that offer. Instead they have chosen to stay the course and just not pay the house note. They have "borrowed" money from other family members from time to time to try and pay it, but in my mind that really doesn't solve anything. They will likely never be able to pay that money back and without them getting their act together they are going to lose the house eventually. Why postpone the inevitable?
> It really kills me to listen to them talk about how great the latest episode of True Blood was, or tell us how great video chat is on the iPhone, all the while they are content to let their home go. Oh well, not my life. Just don't ask me for money. I'm not a sucker, unlike some other people in the family.


I would find that beyond infuriating, and I'd tell them to go jump off a cliff if they asked me for money. I see a lot of people like this that I went to high school with and I always ask wonder what their plan in life is. Is it to live a miserable existence forever and eek through life? I guess some people are content being losers.

I can't afford an iPhone or HBO and I make fatty money. j/k, but even making $85k a year I can't justify that. My wife doesn't work so that's part of it but those are expensive luxuries. My cousin (who makes about half what I do) and her husband (who is in law school and has $100k+ in student loans) have iPhones. Their cell phone bill is $200 a month, and that doesn't include the $$$$ they spend on the phone.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 24, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I would find that beyond infuriating, and I'd tell them to go jump off a cliff if they asked me for money. I see a lot of people like this that I went to high school with and I always ask wonder what their plan in life is. Is it to live a miserable existence forever and eek through life? I guess some people are content being losers.


It wouldn't bother me as much if they were simply sinking their own lives. If you want to live that way it's fine by me, just don't drag the people around you down too. They are "borrowing" money from people who simply can't afford to be giving money away that way. People keep giving them the money anyway out of an "obligation to family" and in the hopes that someday they will be paid back. I look like the asshole b/c I'm willing to tell them no. They live better then I do for God sake! Why the F**k should I be giving them money?!?!?

They haven't actually asked me for money, but I know they have gone to other family members and asked for loans, and those family members have come to me (well my wife actually b/c it's her side of the family) and asked us to give them money too. I've told them to take a hike, at least that way I'm the bad guy, and my wifes family can hate me instead of her. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

My grandmother does the same shit with my aunt. Although my aunt doesn't even have to ask my grandmother any more. She just gets it, kind of like welfare. My aunt refuses to get a real job or work more than 20 hours a week, e.g. she's lazy as shit. My grandmother lets her live in what could be a rental house for my grandmother where she could be getting $1500 a month in rent, instead she gets $0 from my aunt, has to pay the property taxes out of her own pocket because my aunt won't help with that, and pay for repairs out of her own pocket because my aunt won't help with that either. Hell, my aunt won't even cut the damn grass until it get's 2 feet tall. As a result, my grandmother is poor because she's been paying to support my deadbeat aunt for the last 20 years. My grandmother has a 5 bedroom house and it's just her living there so I suggested that my aunt move in with her so my grandmother could rent the house out and have some money so she could enjoy her retirement that she worked for. My aunt (who is 50) pitched a fit about that because she wanted her own place. I won't even go into the idiocy of that statement.

So my cousin (my aunt's daughter) spent the better part of a month trying to help my aunt (her mother) get a job and start supporting herself. My aunt didn't do shit and my cousin basically told my aunt that she wasn't talking to her anymore until she did something for herself. Good for her in my opinion.

The background here is that my aunt went through a nasty divorce 22 years ago, yes 22 years ago and my grandmother has been supporting her ever since. My grandmother is tough as nails, her husband (my grandfather who I never knew) died without life insurance when she had a 9 year old, 6 year old (my mom), and newborn. She managed to support the four of them and send my mom and my other aunt to college.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2010)

There was an article recently that talked about how people are refusing to pay mortgages anymore and using the money they used to pay for the house for just whatever money, with the assumption that they will be bailed out of foreclosure. I can't fathom buying anything if the house payment was going unpaid. Homelessness is some serious business.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got a 64 yo cousin that has been sponging off of his (now 92 yo) mother for the past 15 years or so. The guy lost his house with a $40k mortgage while he was fully employed as a car salesman. He was obviously doing ok as a car salesman because he got a couple of "Sales man of the Year" type awards and was the TRuck/Lease Manager for a pretty good sized dealership. But, he pissed all his money away on gambling and hookers and ended up HIV positive and was about $50k in the hole and ~6 months behind on this mortgage payments. He slod the house, moved in with his mother and has not worked since. My aunt won't face the fact that he's basically taken every penny she has/had. She still worries about her son and takes great pride in the fact, he can wash his own clothes and "pay the bills" since she's in a nursing home after she had a stroke. Of course paying the bills is forging her name on checks and running up a $20k credit card debt, which is tough when she's only got $15k to her name. The train is about to derail and she is f'n clueless.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

csb said:


> There was an article recently that talked about how people are refusing to pay mortgages anymore and using the money they used to pay for the house for just whatever money, with the assumption that they will be bailed out of foreclosure. I can't fathom buying anything if the house payment was going unpaid. Homelessness is some serious business.



There's a lot of that going on down here. Houses are worth a lot less than peoples' mortgages/what people paid for them so they just stop paying, and either go rent something somewhere or declare bankruptcy right before the bank forecloses on their sorry asses and then they get to live in the house for another 2 years without making a payment. Of course our Imperial Federal Government doesn't do anything to improve the situation as they encourage this kind of behavior with perverse incentives and endless bailouts for irresponsibility.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> They live better then I do for God sake! Why the F**k should I be giving them money?!?!?


Sound like me ranting about welfare 



Chucktown PE said:


> There's a lot of that going on down here. Houses are worth a lot less than peoples' mortgages/what people paid for them.. &lt;snip&gt;


I never understood the 'stop paying because you are upside down' mentality. Most people are upside down in their cars, but keep paying. I have a feeling they heard to stop paying from some financial genius.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > They live better then I do for God sake! Why the F**k should I be giving them money?!?!?
> ...


too bad the banks can't sue the financial geniouses for the reprocussions of dispensing fiscal advice. maybe they would think twice before spewing their toxic ideas.


----------



## TBSS (Aug 24, 2010)

csb said:


> There was an article recently that talked about how people are refusing to pay mortgages anymore and using the money they used to pay for the house for just whatever money, with the assumption that they will be bailed out of foreclosure. I can't fathom buying anything if the house payment was going unpaid. Homelessness is some serious business.


Sounds like my bonehead sister and her drunk husband. At least she wised up that he's out of the house and they are getting a divorce but she's living in the house until the bank forces her out. In the meantime she bought a new kayak and a blackberry. I know this because she facebooked it, probably on a new computer. Pisses me off! My parents help her and they are getting pissed at me because I call them fools. My wife and I both work our asses off full time and practically pay two mortgages; one is the actual mortgage and the other is daycare for twins, and we don't borrow a dime and make sure our bills are paid on time and she gets by from freeloading!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ On another note, your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2010)

csb said:


> There was an article recently that talked about how people are refusing to pay mortgages anymore and using the money they used to pay for the house for just whatever money, with the assumption that they will be bailed out of foreclosure.


You know what makes me mad? I would put money on the fact that they will be bailed out.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 24, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > There was an article recently that talked about how people are refusing to pay mortgages anymore and using the money they used to pay for the house for just whatever money, with the assumption that they will be bailed out of foreclosure.
> ...


Hey...it's a "loan to help them succeed".


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 24, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ On another note, your avatar is awesome.


That can be or not be true but I think it crossed the line.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

Different topic:

So early this week my wife tells me that there is some bullshit party that her mother is trying to plan for some guy I don't even know that is getting married. I made the logical assumption that since I don't know the guy (he's my MIL's best friend's son and how in the fuck that relates to me I don't have the foggiest) that I didn't need to make plans to attend. I assumed incorrectly. So the weekends that my MIL is planning on this stupid party are October 16/17 or the following weekend October 23/24. My whole family already made plans to go to the Clemson game the 10/16 weekend. My mom rented a lakehouse, my brother and his wife are taking off of work, I'm taking off of work, etc. So it turns out that I do in fact need to attend this event for this person who neither my wife or I know. Unfortunately my SIL (who apparently overrides everyone else) has her family coming in town the October 23/24 weekend. So they plan this stupid fucking party on October 16/17. I politely told my wife I wasn't coming because A) I don't know this guy for whom the party is being held B) we already made plans to go to the Clemson game that weekend. Now MIL and wife are pissed off at me. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. What fucking bizarro world are they from?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Good luck chuck.

confirmed plans get first bidding in our family. even if it means, heaven forbid, the entire family doesn't attend. I've gone to plenty of events without mr snick and the same for him, if our schedules don't work out.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 24, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> What fucking bizarro world are they from?


Apparently one where they don't know the rules about planning events on home game weekends.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > What fucking bizarro world are they from?
> ...



I know, and that's the game where they're retiring CJ Spiller's jersey. My wife thinks we should drive back to Columbia on Sunday morning for this brunch, then drive back to Clemson that afternoon. I don't think she understands how much that would suck.

Also note that the guest of honor apparently went to Clemson. He isn't going to want to go to this stupid thing hungover.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

Well now I get to go home and enjoy the misery that will be associated with this little disagreement. At least I have some good beer to keep my company tonight.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 25, 2010)

No way i would attend. That shit is rediculous. Usually, when I'm confronted by as similar situation, I express my disagreement and proceed to go my shed. Depends how pissed I am but I have hung out in my shed for 6 hours. I think thats the longest I've been in there. It does have electrical, a radio, my tools, and a current project I'm working on though.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 25, 2010)

Chuck, tell the MIL to go pound sand. Seriously... go pound sand. That ish wouldn't fly with me and my wife knows that a) our plans would trump a no-name's party, 2) we would both get pissed in an argument, and d) I'd do what we had planned regardless.

"Go pound sand."


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just proves no matter how long its been since you passed, you still have nightmares about the PE. Dreamed last night that I was taking the text again, fully aware that I had already passed it. It was a to see if I could do it again sort of thing. Scary!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2010)

a 2 d?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 25, 2010)

I got that from Home Alone (i think) and been using it for years.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2010)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!

I cannot stand IT people. No offense if you or your spouse is one, but these people chap my hide. I need a driver for a Fluke Ti20 thermal imaging camera so my computer will recognize it, so I called Fluke to see if I can get it emailed to me. The total jackass of IT "support" got upset when I didn't know how to get to the device manager without help. He sighed several times and raised his voice about three times. I finally got to the device manager, gave him my email address, and he said he'd email it to me immediately. Guess what... 18 hours later and no driver. MF'er is getting another call today and his supervisor will also get one. His job, what he gets PAID to do by FLUKE, is to help customers, not belittle them. Jackass

:brickwall:


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!
> I cannot stand IT people. No offense if you or your spouse is one, but these people chap my hide. I need a driver for a Fluke Ti20 thermal imaging camera so my computer will recognize it, so I called Fluke to see if I can get it emailed to me. The total jackass of IT "support" got upset when I didn't know how to get to the device manager without help. He sighed several times and raised his voice about three times. I finally got to the device manager, gave him my email address, and he said he'd email it to me immediately. Guess what... 18 hours later and no driver. MF'er is getting another call today and his supervisor will also get one. His job, what he gets PAID to do by FLUKE, is to help customers, not belittle them. Jackass
> 
> :brickwall:



Amen to that. I needed my IT guy to replace my IP phone the other day because the phone crapped out. I stood there waiting for him, and he stared back at me, but was too busy talking to his buddy about their fantasy football draft to actually help me. Then he decided to go to lunch for an hour and a half, and still didn't bother to help me.

I ended up ripping a phone out from another cube.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 26, 2010)

:angry: :angry:

Okay, so I see the results of a bad accident this morning where a pedestrian vs car ended. People (no cops or medics on the scene yet) are diverting traffic around this poor old guy who got hit jaywalking since he is laying in lane 2 of a 5 lane road. As I go around I am literally 10 feet from him because of on comming traffic. I see him breathing and at this point unsure of what happened.

Later I read the local newspaper website to see that he was a pedestrian and that he died. He FUCKING DIED. The website said they knew someone got hit and they died and that they were looking for details. Well the publisher forgot to put their email on the story so I just post a comment saying the following: "I drove past the accident this morning. There was a white male laying in the left West Bound lane, but he was breathing when I went by. I could see his stomach rising and falling is why I say this."

I then get hammered by the "holier than thou" people saying I should have stopped and done SOMETHING. I am not trained in CPR nor am I an EMT. Exactly how could I have helped this person? I kept going. Why? Because stopping and adding more cars to the problem just raises the risk of causing another accident. THe best thing to do is to get out of the way and let the people who are PAID TO DO THIS HELP.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-a...l?mode=comments

I FUCKING HATE COMMENT SECTIONS.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> :angry: :angry:
> Okay, so I see the results of a bad accident this morning where a pedestrian vs car ended. People (no cops or medics on the scene yet) are diverting traffic around this poor old guy who got hit jaywalking since he is laying in lane 2 of a 5 lane road. As I go around I am literally 10 feet from him because of on comming traffic. I see him breathing and at this point unsure of what happened.
> 
> Later I read the local newspaper website to see that he was a pedestrian and that he died. He FUCKING DIED. The website said they knew someone got hit and they died and that they were looking for details. Well the publisher forgot to put their email on the story so I just post a comment saying the following: "I drove past the accident this morning. There was a white male laying in the left West Bound lane, but he was breathing when I went by. I could see his stomach rising and falling is why I say this."
> ...


take a depth breath and move on  . Those people like to stir the pot, best to ignore them.

Mr. snick was at mizzou yesterday installing some new lab equipment.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2010)

Cleanholio is an idiot. best to ignore idiots, or if you feel like addressing them, make sure they know they are an idiot. I think a simple, "Cleanholio, you are an idiot," would suffice.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2010)

Total idiot. I think a lot of the people backed you up, just like I think most of us would. You did the right thing by continuing to drive on.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 27, 2010)

its one of those things....

~worthless cliche of the day~

....Assholio was not there... thus... his interpretation of what you *should have done* is pure speculation... and... thus... worthless.

dickbag cant even say if he would have done something different in your position... because he was not...

and AJ is his little ass-licking bitch.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 28, 2010)

I F'ING HATE TIMING BELTS! I finally put the head back on the ole beater ('92 mercury tracer) and this farking belt is giving me the worst time. Either the cam gear is one tooth ahead or one tooth behind at TDC. Grrr......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2010)

^I do too. They replaced the one on my wife's car today and it sure wasn't cheap.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 29, 2010)

I was attempting to do some preventative maintenance on my boat motor today. I was going to replace the water pumps since it's probably 15 years old and it's supposed to be replaced every 2 years. I had 5 of the 6 bolts out of the lower unit on the motor, got to the 6th bolt and the damn thing sheared off. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH. I should have just left the damned thing alone.


----------



## Supe (Aug 30, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

How did I go from "the VT-II doing the final visual inspection" to "the guy coordinating the entire thing"?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 30, 2010)

Post-AAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!

Not only do I f'ing hate timing belts, I f'ing hate cars that were designed to keep the average Joe Garage out of the engine compartment. It took me two, count 'em TWO, F'ING HOURS to put the alternator BACK IN THE CAR! God forbid I have to do that again. If I do, I'm just going to rent an arc gouger.


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 30, 2010)

Supe said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!
> 
> How did I go from "the VT-II doing the final visual inspection" to "the guy coordinating the entire thing"?


Ha! Thats a simple one. "He's a CWI, that means he can just do the whole thing and we can save $$$$$ instead of hiring a PM" :bananadoggywow:


----------



## udpolo15 (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate clients. The guy just doesn't get it, not sure I could be more blunt about it. More work for me, but at the end of the day, you are going to lose the case.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 31, 2010)

@#)($)@#*$)@#_$&amp;[email protected]#^@!#[email protected]^#)!!!!!

So replacing the head gasket didn't work. Red Storm continues to puff out the white flag of surrender from the tail pipe from burning coolant. I didn't see any signs of warpage or cracks in the head, but I guess it's time to shell out a few hundred bucks to get a refurbished and machined flat head. Dammit...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 31, 2010)

If it is a GM 3.4 or 3400 V6, they had issues with the intake manifold gasket that allowed coolant into the intake passages. Even if it isn't that model, it may be an avenue to explore.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 31, 2010)

It's a furd 1.9 engine. Back in May, one of the freeze plugs in the head decided to rot out. By the time I noticed it (approximately 2 days later) the hole was about 3/8" in diameter. On its first symptom showing day, the temperature gauge bounced from cold to the middle of the normal range, but never "Hot". Its second and last symptom-prone day, I noticed puffs of steam from under the hood, but never saw water in the engine compartment. After the car got towed home, I dove into the engine compartment with flashlight and mirror in hand. I saw the hole and realized that I ran in VW mode (air-cooled) for two days. From what I have read online, these heads do not like any type of overheating and will crack and / or warp in no time. I gambled with just the head gasket... and lost.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 1, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Four hours I've spent trying to drop the lower unit off of this boat motor. Damn drive shaft splines are stuck together inside the gear case (probably from salt water penetration) so I guess I'm never getting the thing off. Hope the water pump never goes out because it doesn't look like I'll ever be able to access it.


----------



## picusld (Sep 1, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Yet another government regulator enforcing a nonsense regulation which is going to cost my company money.

Laid off 2 more guys yesterday...

But the Bog Turtles are going to be ok...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> It's a furd 1.9 engine. Back in May, one of the freeze plugs in the head decided to rot out. By the time I noticed it (approximately 2 days later) the hole was about 3/8" in diameter. On its first symptom showing day, the temperature gauge bounced from cold to the middle of the normal range, but never "Hot". Its second and last symptom-prone day, I noticed puffs of steam from under the hood, but never saw water in the engine compartment. After the car got towed home, I dove into the engine compartment with flashlight and mirror in hand. I saw the hole and realized that I ran in VW mode (air-cooled) for two days. From what I have read online, these heads do not like any type of overheating and will crack and / or warp in no time. I gambled with just the head gasket... and lost.


Now would be a good time to drop a Mazda BTD in or the twin cam unit from an escort GT.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought about it, but I don't think the car is worth more than a refurbished head. The 1.8 would require a new ECM and wiring harness. Besides that, I actually debated whether to get the manual transmission from the local pullapart to make the drive a little more fun. I'd rather just get a new head and drive it. Whenever we get money again, I already have plans to put a Subaru ej20t and transmission in the 1970 Bug. 

PS: AAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I fired up Red Storm yesterday and let it idle for a good 40 minutes to make sure the coolant burning was still there so I could order the head. Topped the radiator off with more coolant (higher AF concentration, the more white smoke) and waited... and waited... and f'ing waited. I saw no apparent leaks and the temperature gauge never bounced around. It frickin' held steady. What to do... what to do... @#)$R#@)!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2010)

Drive it. Keep the AAA card handy.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Drive it. Keep the AAA card handy.


Even better, I got USAA.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 'em both.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2010)

touche


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 14, 2010)

@#!)([email protected]#)*[email protected]#!!!

So Red Terror's issues continue. After making sure all is well on Saturday (surprisingly, there is still no coolant blow-by) I go to the gas station, fill up RT, and prepare for its state inspection on Monday. Sunday morning, the wifey-wife goes outside and says there's a distinct odor of gas near RT. Hmm... I did accidently leave a small gas can with a little left in it in the back seat area. Removed it, aired out RT, and all is well, right? Not so much. Sunday evening w-w says the same thing. So I go investigate and, wouldn't you know it, the rubber gas tank filler neck is cracked / split in a million places and it's dripping gas onto the driveway.

@#$&amp;@!

Longer story a little shorter, I siphon gas out, cut old hose that was once made of rubber off of car, discover that NO STORE IN THE CITY has a 2" ID rubber fuel hose, order hose online, and will have to wait until next week before I can install the hose.

#@)$*)@#*$)!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

Another useless, unproductive and misserable day is under way. God have mercy!!!!! I cannot take this crap anymore. :mf_grenade:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 14, 2010)

AAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! We just got informed that if we use our personal vehicles the mileage we claim has to match the mileage listed when you map the route in mapquest. If it doesn't match you only get paid for what mapquest says. Mapquest is usually wrong and isn't able to locate most of the sites I'd be visiting, while using my personal vehicle.

We have to include a print out from map quest with the designated route and mileage with our reimbursement requests. what a logistic nightmare.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> AAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! We just got informed that if we use our personal vehicles the mileage we claim has to match the mileage listed when you map the route in mapquest. If it doesn't match you only get paid for what mapquest says. Mapquest is usually wrong and isn't able to locate most of the sites I'd be visiting, while using my personal vehicle.
> We have to include a print out from map quest with the designated route and mileage with our reimbursement requests. what a logistic nightmare.


you know you can click and drag both the start location and the ending location to where ever you want on the map right? So even if the location shown as the address doesn't give the precise location you can move the destination or starting point to where it should be. You can also click and drag to add points anywhere along the route, so if the directions given in Mapquest don't match the actual route traveled, or if you have to make a stop along the way you can manually adjust that. Or you can just throw in random detours to increase the mileage.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 14, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! We just got informed that if we use our personal vehicles the mileage we claim has to match the mileage listed when you map the route in mapquest. If it doesn't match you only get paid for what mapquest says. Mapquest is usually wrong and isn't able to locate most of the sites I'd be visiting, while using my personal vehicle.
> ...


I know it can...but that would assume the person reviewing the request agrees with my determination of where the destination is if mapquest doesn't find it. Common sense eludes them...These same people questioned my boss's travel to santa fe on a sunday afternoon for a meeting that started at 8:30AM monday morning.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 14, 2010)

1) If your mileage is questioned, keep track of the time you spend discussing the route and destination with the approver. Based on your pay, determine how much that time cost the company. Ex: You spend 30 minutes explaining the charge and you are paid $40 / hr = $20 the company is essentially out.

2) Determine the difference between the approver's determined mileage and yours (ex: App - 100 miles, You - 110 miles, Difference - 10 miles). At $0.50 per mile, that's a $5 difference.

3) Discuss with your boss that in saving $5 from an expense report, the mileage approver cost your boss $20 and he's net $15 in the hole.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> 1) If your mileage is questioned, keep track of the time you spend discussing the route and destination with the approver. Based on your pay, determine how much that time cost the company. Ex: You spend 30 minutes explaining the charge and you are paid $40 / hr = $20 the company is essentially out.
> 2) Determine the difference between the approver's determined mileage and yours (ex: App - 100 miles, You - 110 miles, Difference - 10 miles). At $0.50 per mile, that's a $5 difference.
> 
> 3) Discuss with your boss that in saving $5 from an expense report, the mileage approver cost your boss $20 and he's net $15 in the hole.


While that makes logical sense in the real world, to government (state) fiscal people that sort of stuff doesn't matter. and if they screw over one of those devout union members you can bet your bottom a greivance will be filed for something as small as $5.

I'm just dreading the stupid headache of remembering to submit the extra information, and the time it will take to map out the trip with all stops.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, the approver is a government fiscal person? Just put in the expense description area, "Duuuuuhhh eeeeeeerrrrrhhhh beeellllhhh" and draw a stick person with a red crayon. They'll approve it for sure since you'll be communicating on their level.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2010)

Something good happened for once. I ordered that damned fuel hose Tuesday morning and got it Wednesday afternoon. Sometimes 3-5 business days can translate to a day and a half.

Replaced hose last night, no gas smell this morning, state inspection this afternoon. Hopefully no rant will ensue.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2010)

You have interaction with a government agency this afternoon and you don't expect a rant to ensue. That's a good one.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2010)

Technically I'm not interacting with them. The gas station performs the inspection, which sometimes entails a kick of the tires and giving them $18. Hopefully I'll luck out and get that inspection today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm glad SC doesn't do that inspection BS anymore. I remember I took my sister's bug in once. They turned on the headlights, gave the adjuster screw a quarter turn clockwise, then a quarter turn counter-clockwise, and presented me wih a $35 dollar invoice for 'headlight alighnment and inspection.' The inspection was $2 bucks.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 16, 2010)

^I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 16, 2010)

Just took a car in fopr inspection. $30. Having the "check engine light" on is a cause for failure. They hook up to the computer and pull the codes. you need to have it fixed before they'll remove the rejection sticker.

The printed sticker is barcoded so in the database it brings up the car VIN and registration number which is tied to the DMV database (which is accessible to law enforcement). Gone are the days of buying a black-market inspection sticker to validate a $100 POS car to get around town in.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm glad I don't live in MA....


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 17, 2010)

Car passed inspections. YAY!

Oh... this is the rant room...

Rant: My Impala is covered in dirt, dust, white paint overspray, and generally nasty now because I took so long in fixing the old beater. :angry:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> The printed sticker is barcoded so in the database it brings up the car VIN and registration number which is tied to the DMV database (which is accessible to law enforcement). Gone are the days of buying a black-market inspection sticker to validate a $100 POS car to get around town in.


My wife's car technically won't pass inspection due to a cracked fog light. It would cost several hundred to repair, so she's not interested. She just takes it to the local (no speak Ingles) scheisty garage and they pass it for her.

Legit sticker, and if there's ever an issue, it's the shop's cheese flapping in the wind, not hers. It's a nice arrangement.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 17, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The printed sticker is barcoded so in the database it brings up the car VIN and registration number which is tied to the DMV database (which is accessible to law enforcement). Gone are the days of buying a black-market inspection sticker to validate a $100 POS car to get around town in.
> ...


a cracked fog lamp is several hundred to repair? Can you not replace it yourself? A fog lamp shouldn't be to hard to get to and a lot of the time you can just order a new assembly, unscrew the cracked one and replace it with a new one. I'm sure you can find detailed directions online.

The most difficult part of repairs like that is simply the amount of space you have to work with in the engine bay. I've replaced both headlights on my car before and they are a bitch to get to, but the job itself is very straightforward. I would imagine fog lamps should be easier to access.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 17, 2010)

I can see a cracked fog light being a $200+ repair at a dealer, however IMHO fog lights are not a required safety feature (like a headlight) and should not be a reason for failure. Also if the lens is cracked who cares. Does the light work? Similarly if your headlight lens was cracked but the light worked, there is no safety issue involved and it should not be cause for rejection. If the lens were BROKEN then I wouldn't expect the light to work as it's exposed to the weather.

I'd tell whomever failed it for a cracked or even broken fog light to cram it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2010)

> a cracked fog lamp is several hundred to repair?


Two quotes to replace the whole assembly were ~$359. The light doesn't work and the housing is broken.



> Can you not replace it yourself?


[Dr. McCoy] I'm an engineer, not a mechanic. [/Dr. McCoy] I've replaced a dead headlight before when it was just the bulb, but this is a whole assembly.



MA_PE said:


> I'd tell whomever failed it for a cracked or even broken fog light to cram it.


Honda wouldn't pass it, but they are probably looking for the repair money. Seeing as the guys inspecting it are here illegally anyway, I'm sure they don't mind taking a few liberties with inspection laws.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 17, 2010)

The situation intrigued me to the point whee I looked it up.

from http://www.mass.gov/rmv/faq/inspection.htm

"Will a vehicle with a small crack in a tail light or missing reflector pass inspection?

No, the regulation clearly states that all lenses and reflectors must be intact, clean, unobstructed, and free from cracks. The use of adhesive tape to repair lenses is prohibited. If the lens has been repaired with an epoxy and is sealed from any water intrusion, it should pass."

I guess literally interpreted this pertains to all "lenses or reflectors" on the vehicle. I'd also interpret it so that if you remove the fog light completely you should be OK, but leave a broken one on is cause for failure. That's for the birds. Welcome to the people's republic of MA.

I thought these two were contraditory.

The airbag light is on in my vehicle, am I going to fail inspection?

Yes. Airbags are now part of the state inspection. If your airbag indicator light indicates a malfunction in the system, or any airbag has been deployed, you will fail the inspection.

and

My Anti-lock brake light is on, am I going to fail inspection?

No, anti-lock brakes are not part of the state inspection. However, if the brake light is on, indicating a failure in the hydraulic braking system, you will be failed. This indicates a serious condition which must be checked immediately. The anti-lock brake light indicates a problem with that specific feature of your braking system. We do, however, suggest you have the brakes checked as soon as possible.

Amazing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2010)

I taped over an airbag warning light. I am perfectly fine with the explosive device aimed at my head not going off.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 17, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> [Dr. McCoy] I'm an engineer, not a mechanic. [/Dr. McCoy] I've replaced a dead headlight before when it was just the bulb, but this is a whole assembly.


I'm an engineer too, I replace things on my car all the time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm none too saavy when it comes to cars. Everyone's got something they are good at, cars aren't my specialty.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 17, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm none too saavy when it comes to cars. Everyone's got something they are good at, cars aren't my specialty.


good point, I can't scrapbook. I guess we all have our own talents.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 17, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm none too saavy when it comes to cars. Everyone's got something they are good at, cars aren't my specialty.
> ...


:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Santiagj (Sep 20, 2010)

Unwritten rules of expected overtime are complete bullshit! Especially since I recieve no compensation what so ever. Not even comp time.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 20, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> good point, I can't scrapbook. I guess we all have our own talents.


"can't" or "won't"? "can't" sorta implies that you've tried either willingly or unwillingly... since this brings your man card into question, you penance is 24 hrs of Football and beer...


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 20, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > good point, I can't scrapbook. I guess we all have our own talents.
> ...


in much the same way I'm sure VT hasn't attempted his car repair, I have not attempted scrapbooking. I am merely speculating that I would be no good at it. 

Woke up this morning to my downstairs A/C unit running away furiously. Seems it can get my home down to 60 degrees, to bad the thermostat for that portion of the house was set to 80, and it thought it was 82. Looks like I need to replace my thermostat.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 20, 2010)

ARGHHHH..... I forgot to put my contacts in this morning. My eyesight isn't too bad, but this is bugging me now.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 21, 2010)

ARRRRGGGGHH!!!

Why is it when you ask a shop to clean the flange face, they make it perfectly smooth? Why can't they notice that the flange goes to their shop with a 125 micro in. phonographed face or that ASME B16.5 calls for 125 - 250? Do we have to spell out every last detail to them? It's not like this is the first one they've ever done. @#)($!


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> ARRRRGGGGHH!!!
> Why is it when you ask a shop to clean the flange face, they make it perfectly smooth? Why can't they notice that the flange goes to their shop with a 125 micro in. phonographed face or that ASME B16.5 calls for 125 - 250? Do we have to spell out every last detail to them? It's not like this is the first one they've ever done. @#)($!


Shops+clean = flap wheel. You should know that!

If you ask the field to clean it, expect at least a 10% reduction in flange thickness and a loss of anything resembling a sealing surface.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, they're raised face flanges and had numerous pits across the gasketing surfaces. We just wanted a skim cut to remove the pitting. We didn't want the damned thing milled smooth.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2010)

WTF!!! I bought a fruit and walnut salad from mcD which comes with yogurt. I get back to desk to find a fork and knive in the bag instead of a spoon.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2010)

They operate under the assumption that the average customer just buries their face in their food, and has no need for utensils.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 21, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Well, they're raised face flanges and had numerous pits across the gasketing surfaces. We just wanted a skim cut to remove the pitting. We didn't want the damned thing milled smooth.



Union shop? Pay me once to do it, pay me again to do it right..........


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 21, 2010)

No, not union. Just poor craftsmanship. They just picked them up under strict guidance of, "give it the surface finish of a brand new raised face flange."


----------



## TXCoogPE (Sep 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> WTF!!! I bought a fruit and walnut salad from mcD which comes with yogurt. I get back to desk to find a fork and knive in the bag instead of a spoon.


I'm sure if you went back, the person behind the counter would be kind enough to apologize and hand you the spork that should have been placed in the bag originally.


----------



## picusld (Sep 28, 2010)

I got a letter today from the DEP siting a law that our site is in violation of. I looked for the law. It does not exist. I called the DEP on it and was told that the quote came from a DEP checklist. If I wanted the letter changed, I would need to fight it through the DEP legal department if I wanted the letter corrected since the quote was based off of a DEP form.

Really?


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2010)

picusld said:


> I got a letter today from the DEP siting a law that our site is in violation of. I looked for the law. It does not exist. I called the DEP on it and was told that the quote came from a DEP checklist. If I wanted the letter changed, I would need to fight it through the DEP legal department if I wanted the letter corrected since the quote was based off of a DEP form.
> Really?



I vote for ignore/don't pay. Let them try to take you to court for breaking a law that doesn't exist.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2010)

What Supe said.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 28, 2010)

The voice of caution here: it's probably just a mistake on the form. The inspectors are probably correct: the law (or regulation) exists. The form might just reference the pre-codified version of the law, or might contain a typo, or whatever. Take it from experience: neither of those (or any similar) excuses will shield you from the law. They'll nail you anyway, and probably add on a penalty for failing to respond in time.


----------



## picusld (Sep 29, 2010)

Dleg said:


> The voice of caution here: it's probably just a mistake on the form. The inspectors are probably correct: the law (or regulation) exists. The form might just reference the pre-codified version of the law, or might contain a typo, or whatever. Take it from experience: neither of those (or any similar) excuses will shield you from the law. They'll nail you anyway, and probably add on a penalty for failing to respond in time.


Agreed. I just didn't think that it was too much to ask for a correct letter.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 29, 2010)

picusld said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > The voice of caution here: it's probably just a mistake on the form. The inspectors are probably correct: the law (or regulation) exists. The form might just reference the pre-codified version of the law, or might contain a typo, or whatever. Take it from experience: neither of those (or any similar) excuses will shield you from the law. They'll nail you anyway, and probably add on a penalty for failing to respond in time.
> ...


It's not. Just contact the legal department and ask them for a clarification and/or a correction of the letter and take it from there. That's what the process is about and people, including the DEP, do make mistakes.


----------



## picusld (Sep 29, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you know the law that you broke and have a plan to remedy the situation? If so, fix it, THEN point out the error. If not, then how do you propose to fix a problem if you don't know what the problem is?


----------



## picusld (Sep 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Do you know the law that you broke and have a plan to remedy the situation? If so, fix it, THEN point out the error. If not, then how do you propose to fix a problem if you don't know what the problem is?


Yes. I am fixing the problem.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you saying that the local soil/water conservation district (aka the ag people) are reviewing NPDES permits in your area? That's a new one for me.

On the other hand, it's not unusual at all to have non-licensed engineers reviewing plans and calculations. Most state and local governments just don't pay enough (and can't) to get a PE for that kind of work. You would hope, however, that the reviewers are supervised by a PE. But in local government offices, politics often trumps common sense, and "some one else" is often overseeing the work of the reviewers and inspectors, while the PE either has no authority to supervise, or isn't even there at all.


----------



## picusld (Sep 30, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Are you saying that the local soil/water conservation district (aka the ag people) are reviewing NPDES permits in your area? That's a new one for me.
> On the other hand, it's not unusual at all to have non-licensed engineers reviewing plans and calculations. Most state and local governments just don't pay enough (and can't) to get a PE for that kind of work. You would hope, however, that the reviewers are supervised by a PE. But in local government offices, politics often trumps common sense, and "some one else" is often overseeing the work of the reviewers and inspectors, while the PE either has no authority to supervise, or isn't even there at all.


Yes. The local conservation district has a deligation agreement with the DEP.

For land development purposes, only individual permits are kicked up to the regional DEP office.

In PA and Jersey, in my experience, all reviews on the local level are signed off by a PE (whether in house or subbed out as an agent for the Township), with the exception of the DEP and PennDOT.

I am OK with the transportation signoffs b/c the majority of the regulations have been around forever, so very little interpretation is required. But even PennDOT will sub out their stormwater reviews to a PE.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2010)

aaaahhhhhh


----------



## frazil (Sep 30, 2010)

^ that sounded more like a satisfied sigh.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2010)

frazil said:


> ^ that sounded more like a satisfied sigh.


typing just doesn't quite catch the high pitched tone


----------



## Dleg (Oct 1, 2010)

picusld said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that the local soil/water conservation district (aka the ag people) are reviewing NPDES permits in your area? That's a new one for me.
> ...


Wow! I'd probably be uncomfortable with ag people reviewing my construction stormwater plans. Those guys have a very different mindset.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2010)

aaarrrggghhhh...my sister got minisnick step 2's version of the cosy coupe for his birthday and I opened it yesterday to put it together for his birthday Friday. 3 thin tires 1 fat tire and missing several bits of hardware...so much for the inspected by sticker on the outside of the box, which was factory sealed.

at least step 2 was very helpful this morning and sent it out today and will be here before his birthday!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 4, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> 1 fat tire


That's a good beer. It was probably included to distract you from the fact that there were pieces missing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2010)

:brickwall: just got the instructions for our workstation migration to microsoft active directory...the point was supposed to get rid of having to enter different passwords, one for email, one for logging in the morning, one for internet.

Now we will only have one password to remember but will have to enter after every time we let our computer idle for 15 minutes...and they are also locking down the screen savers to a preset option. I dunno about the others i work with but when I'm reviewing a document sometimes it takes longer than 15 mins btwn typing. Thats going to get very annoying very quickly.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 5, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> :brickwall: just got the instructions for our workstation migration to microsoft active directory...the point was supposed to get rid of having to enter different passwords, one for email, one for logging in the morning, one for internet.
> Now we will only have one password to remember but will have to enter after every time we let our computer idle for 15 minutes...and they are also locking down the screen savers to a preset option. I dunno about the others i work with but when I'm reviewing a document sometimes it takes longer than 15 mins btwn typing. Thats going to get very annoying very quickly.


Our computers do that, I don't find it that annoying. You just have to remember to bump the mouse occasionally to prevent the computer from locking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 5, 2010)

What rw said. Ours lock after ten minutes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm not very patient when it comes to computers. That was the default setting when I got my new work computer and it bugged the heck out of me until I figured out how to change it. If the password window would come up automatically i might be able to get used it, but according to the paperwork it is going to require a ctrl+Alt+del to get the window up to enter the password.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 5, 2010)

Would you excuse me if I curse?

[SIZE=36pt]DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR[/SIZE]

RRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN IT

Thanks. It is good to know it will be forgiven.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 5, 2010)

That's not really cursing in my book, but have at it! I hope you feel better.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 5, 2010)

If you say it as loudly as he did, it is cursing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2010)

first group of folks made the migration last night...they started their computers and found lots of surprises. The directions they sent out to everyone were wrong (not surprising) and people lost all the music files in their MS media player libraries.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 8, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> first group of folks made the migration last night...they started their computers and found lots of surprises. The directions they sent out to everyone were wrong (not surprising) and people lost all the music files in their MS media player libraries.


Contraband!


----------



## Sschell (Oct 8, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Contraband!


mmmmm.... contraband.


----------



## CbusPaul (Oct 8, 2010)

Contraband??? Is that like the up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right-b-a game from days of yore?


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 8, 2010)

CbusPaul said:


> Contraband??? Is that like the up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right-b-a game from days of yore?


you forgot select-start, you wouldn't get any extra lives. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2010)

BLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

Why do some ASME codes have to be so antiquated? They will make a common sense kind of change in one code that could easily apply to all of the others, but none of the code committees ever have any parity in their revisions. So, a repair on a given material of the same wall thickness seeing the same service conditions has completely different, and astronomically expensive requirements than the material that's 3/4" away from it.


----------



## Bean PE (Dec 1, 2010)

I was looking through the system here trying to find the list of upcoming openings (there's one in particular that I know is coming but it hasn't been announced yet), and found that a program that would have increased my pay by 10% was suspended August 2009. I met the requirements July 2009 and met with my boss, who told me to wait a couple months. I'm nearly certain he knew about the then-forthcoming suspension of the program.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 1, 2010)

I hear you. I am, at present, totally screwed due to my boss delayinga critical decision, which then pushed me into a new situation which he didn't antiicipate, but which nonetheless has resulted in me losing out big-time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2010)

ugh...dear coworker...you keep telling me , for the past 2 weeks, that you are too busy to look through your files for recent document for me but you have the time to stand around and chit chat with people for an hour or so everyday for the past two weeks.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, do any of you "design engineers" do this?

I freaking HATE IT when engineers who are supposedly working for me, belittle my comments and requests on their designs and lecture me endlessly about how much more money it is going to cost and yada yada yada.

I am the freaking OWNER and I am also a P.E. I am well aware of the fact that an anti-skid overlay is going to add cost to the project, and that adding culvert cross drains will, too. But since I have to live with the project and the criticisms of the project, I am going to have to insist on anti-skid pavement for a road with a 20% slope along a 100 foot drop, and I am also going to reject any design that outslopes said road without a guard rail, simply to save money on the drainage features.

No, I am NOT a road designer. I am also NOT an idiot - we all knew this was going to be an expensive road.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2010)

Put them on CAD/error checking duty until they're blue in the face.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2010)

Dleg said:


> OK, do any of you "design engineers" do this?
> I freaking HATE IT when engineers who are supposedly working for me, belittle my comments and requests on their designs and lecture me endlessly about how much more money it is going to cost and yada yada yada.


Oh, I absolutely hate it when I point out a code violation and they respond with, "but it will cost blah, blah, blah."

Still got to be designed per code, hombre.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 6, 2010)

I had the last laugh (I think) on this.

I had tried to be nice by prefacing a few of my comments (via conference call) with "I'm not a road designer, but...."

Of course the road designers then laughed and said "well, you say you're not a road designer, and then you tell us what to do! Do you mind if we check with the [department of public works] highway engineer to verify your concerns?"

"But of course!"

The DPW guy, with no communications from me, sent an e-mail to them yesterday saying "I echo all of Dleg's concerns."

HA!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, so I'm in the maintenance group and work with a sh*t ton of turbines. I'm moving into a reliability role and will no longer be fire fighting daily or emergency issues. I sent out a notification to my work groups weeks ago, but the God forsaken planning group still calls me.

"No, MF, I told you to contact the new guy instead of me for repairs. Call him. If he can't answer it, *HE* will come to *ME*."

I wish I would have actually had the nuts to drop in the "MF". This d-bag deserves it... can't plan his way out of his chair...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 8, 2010)

Balls!!! :smileyballs:

The check engine light came on in my wifes car yesterday so we dropped it off at the mechanics last night. This morning the mechanic calls me up and reports that the check engine light is not on and the computer has no error codes in it. While it's nice to learn that I seemingly don't have to deal with an expensive car repair bill (today) it is a pain to have to go through the rigmarole of dealing with only having one car for 24 hours. If I go through that PITA I want it to be for a reason. I'm also assuming that whatever tripped the light to begin with will occur again and I'll be taking the car back soon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine does this periodically. I've had my mechanic buddy check and clear the codes before. Could be an O2 sensor going bad. That's what it is with my ride.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2010)

Get the Creader!!! I bought one for $50 from Harbor Freight back in 2002 and it has saved me countless dollars. Of course, this is assuming your car is a '96 or newer.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 8, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Get the Creader!!! I bought one for $50 from Harbor Freight back in 2002 and it has saved me countless dollars. Of course, this is assuming your car is a '96 or newer.


Good thinking. I wonder if I can convince my wife that's what she wants for Christmas.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2010)

I say get it. If she can't find a way to use her present, maybe you could take it off her hands.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 8, 2010)

that is how I acquired a bowling ball with my name on it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 8, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> that is how I acquired a bowling ball with my name on it.


:Locolaugh: :appl:


----------



## Supe (Dec 8, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Ok, so I'm in the maintenance group and work with a sh*t ton of turbines. I'm moving into a reliability role and will no longer be fire fighting daily or emergency issues. I sent out a notification to my work groups weeks ago, but the God forsaken planning group still calls me.
> "No, MF, I told you to contact the new guy instead of me for repairs. Call him. If he can't answer it, *HE* will come to *ME*."
> 
> I wish I would have actually had the nuts to drop in the "MF". This d-bag deserves it... can't plan his way out of his chair...



I'm sick of turbines, turbine nozzles, and CRV's.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2010)

After seeing an unknown number of gas turbine majors, we're doing my first steam turbine major. When that's done, I'll officially be sick of turbines.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2010)

> you missed danny's meeting at 1...you've got like 15 actions items now...


Seeing as how I was *never invited *to this meeting, I love how I am now the target for action items. @#($*&amp;@#()*&amp;[email protected]!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2010)

> The check engine light came on in my wifes car yesterday so we dropped it off at the mechanics last night.


Wow, with punctuation like that, you might need to stop by a superior engineering board for some help with things, and maybe some stormwater mgmt while you're at it!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

So I got passed over for a promotion (just one payscale up) that I heavily campaigned for with my boss. I got passed over not because I met all of the outlined requirements to move up a payscale. It's not because the role I'm moving into was posted at *two* payscales higher than my current level. It's because the powers that be say I "haven't spent enough time in my current payscale". 

:blowup:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2011)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Sometimes I think the old tv shows had it right when the parents each had their own bed. I personally like our current bed, but mr snick hasn't been getting a good night sleep for awhile. our mattress is about 8 yrs old, it was supposed to be good for 10. Mr snick has been hinted at wanting the new bed to be one of those memory foam temporpedic things...I hate soft beds so as a compromise while we were at Sam's this weekend bought a 2.5 in temporpedic mattress topper to try it out. At the store I told him I wasn't going to like it and asked if he was prepared to spend the couple hundred $ on an experiment that was going to end up with us cutting the thing in half...I was right. Last night was the first night sleeping on it. I woke up in the middle of the night with back pain and went to sleep in the guest room for the rest of the night...mr snick had probably one of the better nights sleep he has had in a long time.


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jan 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Sometimes I think the old tv shows had it right when the parents each had their own bed. I personally like our current bed, but mr snick hasn't been getting a good night sleep for awhile. our mattress is about 8 yrs old, it was supposed to be good for 10. Mr snick has been hinted at wanting the new bed to be one of those memory foam temporpedic things...I hate soft beds so as a compromise while we were at Sam's this weekend bought a 2.5 in temporpedic mattress topper to try it out. At the store I told him I wasn't going to like it and asked if he was prepared to spend the couple hundred $ on an experiment that was going to end up with us cutting the thing in half...I was right. Last night was the first night sleeping on it. I woke up in the middle of the night with back pain and went to sleep in the guest room for the rest of the night...mr snick had probably one of the better nights sleep he has had in a long time.


Is it time for a sleep number bed?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2011)

mark.herrmann said:


> Is it time for a sleep number bed?


I've slept on those at hotels...everytime both sides were set to the same number and by the time I woke up in the morning half the bed had deflated...so nope it will never be time for a sleep number bed.

I also recommend to people who mention they are looking into sleep numbers to spend a night at hotel that has them before investing the $$$. You either love them or hate them. The $80 hotel is cheaper than the couple grand the bed costs.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought the wife a new bed for Christmas. Our old one was about 10 years old, it was a rather expensive Serta pillowtop, and both pillows (top and bottom) had become so body-imprinted (yet we did flip the bed) that it sagged badly. I actually cut the pillows off of it and we put a topper on. It helped some, but not a lot.

I guess I'm picky. I don't like foam because it retains heat, and the foam beds I've slept on have been strangely lumpy. I don't like Sleep Number because it's expensive. I don't like pillow tops because of the aforementioned foam-sag problem. So we ended up with a regular top, extra firm mattress. I like it, but wifey didn't. She bought a topper... twin size... so now our king sized bed has a bit of a slope, but we're both happy. Ha.

I think next time, we'll end up with 2 twin beds and I'll just duct tape 'em together. Heh.


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2011)

Those Sleep Number beds are horrendous. Too soft even maxed out, and it doesn't "contour" to your body in any way. All id does by "firming" is stick your ass higher in the air. That hotel stay was one of the worst ever.

The Serta I have now is firm, but I REALLY prefer extra firm, so much that I'm ready to go sleep in the spare bedroom on my old twin mattress to help my back. They didn't make the Serta in an XF, and the next bump up in firmness was over $2k difference. WTF?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2011)

We had been sleeping on a dirt cheap, shitty full size bed my wife got in grad school. It was supposed to be good for about 5 years, although it was never that good to start with.

We got a Stearns and Foster queen size bed a year ago, in a memory foam pillowtop style. So the pillowtop is memory foam, and the mattress has both foam and springs in it.

I immediately began sleeping much better and my stiff neck went away. It does hold in the heat though, which is great now but less fun in warmer weather.


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jan 4, 2011)

It's weird to hear all the negative feedback in regards to the Sleep Number bed. My aunt and uncle swear by the thing. I thought about it, but I can't see myself paying that much money for a bed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2011)

The weird thing about this whole matress conversation is that my parents have a number of matresses well over 45 years old, and they all sleep fine...no depressions, no lumps, not tatty. We have a matress that is 10 years old and don't have issues with them. Another one is one of the almost 50 yo ones from my grandma's old bed, and it sleeps well and is in good condition as well.

Are matresses really that poorly built nowadays?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The weird thing about this whole matress conversation is that my parents have a number of matresses well over 45 years old, and they all sleep fine...no depressions, no lumps, not tatty. We have a matress that is 10 years old and don't have issues with them. Another one is one of the almost 50 yo ones from my grandma's old bed, and it sleeps well and is in good condition as well.
> Are matresses really that poorly built nowadays?


"Back in my day..." ldman:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > The weird thing about this whole matress conversation is that my parents have a number of matresses well over 45 years old, and they all sleep fine...no depressions, no lumps, not tatty. We have a matress that is 10 years old and don't have issues with them. Another one is one of the almost 50 yo ones from my grandma's old bed, and it sleeps well and is in good condition as well.
> ...


Yeah, yeah; I know.

But I do wonder what the deal is with the matresses. Are they really that much worse than they used to be, or are we, as a people, more picky than we used to be?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 4, 2011)

when we first got married we got a waterbed. Oh so trendy back then. I wasn't a fan but it worked out ok and we kept it for at least 5 years until we moved into our first house. I like a real firm mattress and we got a good one that beeen great ever since. I hate going to hotels or staying where they have a soft mattress.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2011)

Is anyone else getting the Ashley Furniture mattress sale banner ad at the bottom of the screen?

I like something in the middle. My bed growing up was real squishy, and I remember going to my grandma's house and her beds were so hard they left bruises.

I kinda like my pillowtop over a pretty firm mattress.



> I hate going to hotels or staying where they have a soft mattress.


My dad had a pretty good theory about beds at hotels, other people's houses, etc. His rule was never judge a bed until your second night sleeping on it. The idea was that you've just been flying/driving somewhere all day and you are so tired you could sleep on anything the first night. The second night, after you've been relazing on vacation for the day, was a better test of it.


----------



## picusld (Jan 14, 2011)

I feel as if I have been lied to my entire life...

I had always thought that I was a Pices only to find out that new research has shown that I am an aquarius.

I don't want to be an aquarius...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2011)

i think this will be one of those things that from here forward use the new signs because you were technically born under those signs. So there will be a generation or two with dual signs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)

People live in 212,

now live in 718


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2011)

picusld said:


> I feel as if I have been lied to my entire life...
> I had always thought that I was a Pices only to find out that new research has shown that I am an aquarius.
> 
> I don't want to be an aquarius...


I resemble this remark.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> People live in 212,now live in 718


Man with hand in pocket feel cocky all day.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2011)

So what's the deal with the new signs??? Do these apply to us, or only to people born after the change?

not that I care. Nor am I ambitious enough to look this stuff up. But it is kind of interesting to know that it has changed, and these astrologists have once again proven they were, and always will be, full of shit.

Still... I can't help looking.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. Here's something that every parent of university and college age students should know. You won't be getting rid of your kids even after they complete that great vaunted education. The article is from last year and refers to 2009 graduates. Some went to school to party, drink, smoke, go to football games and drink some more, but most were probably fed propaganda about their major and only discovered the truth when they were about to graduate. The numbers are absolutely pathetic.

-- A recent survey of last year’s college graduates found that 80 percent moved right back home with their parents after graduation. That was up substantially from 63 percent in 2006.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm glad I was on the other end of the spectrum a few years ago. I got the hell out of there as far as I could possibly go!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm glad I don't feel jaded by my engineering education.

And 80%? Somehow me thinks the terms of moving back aren't published. If the kids are only there for the summer (or a month) before starting their career, that's expected. It's not like 80% moved back home for years.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2011)

Exengineeer said:


> Wow. Here's something that every parent of university and college age students should know. You won't be getting rid of your kids even after they complete that great vaunted education. The article is from last year and refers to 2009 graduates. Some went to school to party, drink, smoke, go to football games and drink some more, but most were probably fed propaganda about their major and only discovered the truth when they were about to graduate. The numbers are absolutely pathetic.
> 
> -- A recent survey of last year’s college graduates found that 80 percent moved right back home with their parents after graduation. That was up substantially from 63 percent in 2006.


source?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2011)

I lived at home for a couple years after college because I was going to grad school at night and by living at home I could pay it off without taking out more loans.

Three days after I graduated with my masters, I moved out. Had a place and a new job lined up for some time by that point.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 19, 2011)

I moved back home for about two weeks, does that count? I graduated in December, and stayed home for Christmas before moving a couple states away to start my new job.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

80% just seems like total hogwash to me. Can anyone really and honestly believe that 80% move back home for the long haul? Are people REALLY that gullible... or stupid?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> 80% just seems like total hogwash to me. Can anyone really and honestly believe that 80% move back home for the long haul? Are people REALLY that gullible... or stupid?


Well, let's put it this way. Last Father's Day, my Dad (69) told my sister and me (42 and 44, respectively) that he was glad we both lived on our own and never asked him for money, because within the past year, ALL of his friends had run into one or both of those situations with their children.

Think about that for a minute. It is really pretty scary.

So while I think 80% is on the high side, I don't think it is high by a whole lot.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > 80% just seems like total hogwash to me. Can anyone really and honestly believe that 80% move back home for the long haul? Are people REALLY that gullible... or stupid?
> ...


But that happens regardless of higher education and I suspect the "sponge" factor is greater for the less educated.

I know guys in their 50's-60's that relied on mom and dad (and siblings and whomever else they could get charity from) to subsist. A lot of it stems from divorce later in life where all the assets go into the legal costs of dealing with the separation.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> 80% just seems like total hogwash to me. Can anyone really and honestly believe that 80% move back home for the long haul? Are people REALLY that gullible... or stupid?


Honestly? Yes, I can believe it. Like the Cap'n's dad, I have seen a LOT of my high school friends, and a lot of my parent's friend's kids, move back in with their parents. Remember, not everybody gets a marketable degree like we did. Some of them get associates degrees from the community college. Some of them get Whatever Studies degrees from liberal arts colleges. Those people would have a tough time finding a job with their toilet paper degrees in a good economy, so they don't really stand a chance in this economy. Couple that with the fact that Generation Me is just now graduating from college and feels entitled to the best job/car/house/etc. without working for it, and you have a lot of shiftless lay-abouts.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


In the cases I can vouch for, it is generally a case of well educated people with good jobs living one paycheck away from disaster, and then suffering a job loss. The sad thing is in all cases the parents were retired and their retirement wasn't structured to allow for supporting another entire family.

Pretty sad to see parents' retirement dreams washed away by poor choices of their children.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2011)

I can honestly say that I have NEVER met anyone in my 7.5 years of undergrad and grad school who moved back with their parents post-graduation. And that covers a wide array of degrees and fields. Hell, one of my best friends got a degree in music, doesn't have a "career", and has lived on his own since he graduated (2002).

Yes, I believe 80% is a far stretch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

my sister moved back home after college for a couple yrs. she moved out this summer when her office moved.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 19, 2011)

The source for the 80% moving back home with their parents is the following article. The Economic Collapse Blog has some important articles that would never get printed in the mainstream media because the only things the mainstream media is allowed to print are what supports the Establishment in Washington. Alternative views are ignored or suppressed.

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archive...p-getting-worse


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

Exengineeer said:


> The source for the 80% moving back home with their parents is the following article. The Economic Collapse Blog has some important articles that would never get printed in the mainstream media because the only things the mainstream media is allowed to print are what supports the Establishment in Washington. Alternative views are ignored or suppressed.
> http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archive...p-getting-worse


While I agree with you that the MSM is a terrible source of "the whole story," that doesn't mean that radical bloggers are any more correct. The "recent study" that your blog links to was in The Baltimore Sun, but the link is dead.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 19, 2011)

Just because 80% moved home does not mean they did not get jobs. They may have gotten jobs that did not pay well enough to have their own place or to be able to pay off massive student loans.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2011)

picusld said:


> I feel as if I have been lied to my entire life...
> I had always thought that I was a Pices only to find out that new research has shown that I am an aquarius.
> 
> I don't want to be an aquarius...


My wife is huge into this stuff. Funny part is that she is this "new" 13th sign. Part that makes it wierd is that this is the symbol for her "new" sign:







Here's a tattoo she got back in 2009 (yes, she's a nurse):






She took this to mean ALOT more than just coincidence. Wierdo.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 20, 2011)

apparently I don't get out much because I haven't heard anything about these new "signs". What's going on? Should I care? Do I get any extra vacation days because of this?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

Dex:

Is that her entire back? Wow, she must really love being a nurse.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 20, 2011)

Dude, that Baltimore Sun article talks about kids going home to save money. Most have jobs and can sustain a life on their own, they're just saving money by living with mom and dad. I didn't have a job lined up after I graduated and moved home because I wanted a month or two off regardless. Ended up getting a job a month after graduation, but STILL remained home for that second month.

You're portraying this 80% number as 80% of college graduates are destitute and hopeless and are sucking down ma and pa's hard-earned income or retirement. Woe is the 80% stack. In reality, those d&amp;h are a much LESS percentage than that presented.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2011)

People around where i work don't kno0w how to drive!!!!!!!! 31 cars off the road this morning on my way to work, all but 3 were in the county of my employer.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 20, 2011)

Did you point and laugh as you went past?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2011)

i wish i could have but I had to worry about the people driving around me.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> picusld said:
> 
> 
> > I feel as if I have been lied to my entire life...
> ...


That looks seriously painful. It looks like she can pull of the Kat Von D look though.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> picusld said:
> 
> 
> > I feel as if I have been lied to my entire life...
> ...


From the mythology class I took in college, the double snake actually has a death connotation, and the medical field has been using it incorrectly for a very long time. The staff of Apollo (god of healing) was a single serpant.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 20, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Dex:Is that her entire back? Wow, she must really love being a nurse.


Its her left side. Top of it is just below her bra and the bottom is about an inch above her jeans. She wants to get a nurse pin-up about the same size for her right side.

And yes, she really loves her job.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dex:Is that her entire back? Wow, she must really love being a nurse.
> ...


Good for her, wish I was that happy with my chosen profession.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 21, 2011)

Soooooo... you don't have a tattoo of you seal on your shoulder blade?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2011)

I open my work email this morning only to find that I have 57 NEW EMAILS SINCE FRIDAY AFTERNOON! Sh*t.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 24, 2011)

GYAAAHHHH!!!!!!

Dude in the cubicle next to me is clipping his fingernails at 8:30 in the morning. Why not just take an ice pick and jam it in my spine?!?!

And how many [email protected]#^% fingernails do you have? The snip-snip-snipping has been going on five minutes! ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!

Do your personal grooming at HOME, @$$#0L&amp;!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 24, 2011)

^Sorry about that. It's just that the clipper I keep at work is so much nicer than the one at home. Plus, the one at home gets used on.... toes..... and I don't want that touching my fingernails.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe he's keeping a ferret under his desk and he was clipping the ferret's nails. :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 24, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Soooooo... you don't have a tattoo of you seal on your shoulder blade?


who says I don't?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2011)

:GotPics:


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 26, 2011)

There is NO WAY I am a Leo...

I shall remain a Virgo  Screw this!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Sleepy said:


> There is NO WAY I am a Leo...I shall remain a Virgo  Screw this!!!


If you do "Screw this!" are you still a Virgo?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^ Head... going... to... explode...


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2011)

AAAAAAAAGH. Why the hell did it have to be so difficult to "flatten" a PDF document?


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 26, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Sleepy said:
> 
> 
> > There is NO WAY I am a Leo...I shall remain a Virgo  Screw this!!!
> ...


Technically, Virgo would be too analytical and practical to even believe in these things in the first place.

hhhmmmm...gasp* oh my God, does that mean... I am really a Leo? ohhhhhh nooooooooooooo!!!

But yeah, I am still a Virgo, no matter

no matter :smash:


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 29, 2011)

I HATE GOING TO WORK ON SATURDAY!!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN I GET THE CALL AT 6 AM!!!

:madgo: :madgo: :madgo:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I HATE GOING TO WORK ON SATURDAY!!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN I GET THE CALL AT 6 AM!!!
> :madgo: :madgo: :madgo:


no kidding... and they wonder why there are workplace shootings.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 30, 2011)

Supe said:


> AAAAAAAAGH. Why the hell did it have to be so difficult to "flatten" a PDF document?


Why'd you crumple it up to begin with??!!!


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 31, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > picusld said:
> ...


From Suzanne Somers book, Knockout, they are using it correctly while taking your money.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 3, 2011)

Why do I feel like I am throwing money out of the window with this whole LEED thing?

My God, LEED Green Associate is already 3x the cost to get EIT. :hung-037:


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAGH. Why the hell did it have to be so difficult to "flatten" a PDF document?
> ...



I prefer to crumple roughly 99% of what comes across my desk. Fits better in the round file that way.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2011)

:suicide1: :wacko: Spent the last 10 minutes searching my cube for a document and I couldn't find it anywhere...until I tripped over my briefcase/messenger bag. There it was sitting in my bag. same place it has been since our last meeting months ago.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 4, 2011)

This is weird: my wife and i are looking into a getaway vacation for our 10yr anniversary and we have a free week at a resort in either Daytona, FL or Myrtle Beach, SC. So i was looking at airfare on orbitz to compare rates and was looking at a couple different options for getting to myrtle beach. According to Orbitz, we can either fly to Charlotte and drive in for $400 per person, or we could fly to Charleston (with a layover in Charlotte) for $200/person on the same airline.

Why is it that both options stop in Charlotte (and both are direct from Denver to Charlotte), and the one with the connecting flight costs half? Its even the same airline, US Airways.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> This is weird: my wife and i are looking into a getaway vacation for our 10yr anniversary and we have a free week at a resort in either Daytona, FL or Myrtle Beach, SC. So i was looking at airfare on orbitz to compare rates and was looking at a couple different options for getting to myrtle beach. According to Orbitz, we can either fly to Charlotte and drive in for $400 per person, or we could fly to Charleston (with a layover in Charlotte) for $200/person on the same airline.
> Why is it that both options stop in Charlotte (and both are direct from Denver to Charlotte), and the one with the connecting flight costs half? Its even the same airline, US Airways.


non-stop flights are always more expensive


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Why is it that both options stop in Charlotte (and both are direct from Denver to Charlotte), and the one with the connecting flight costs half? Its even the same airline, US Airways.


US Airways has a hub in Charlotte (I believe, I just flew in there last fall) so I'm not surprised you're ending up there.

As for the fare, what class of tickets are they?

Even in coach, they have various classes of ticket, L, U, Z, T, etc. they are not priced equally. I really don't know the rhyme or reason behind it.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 4, 2011)

I got no red envelop this year!!!

What is good then to remain single??? :sniff:


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 4, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that both options stop in Charlotte (and both are direct from Denver to Charlotte), and the one with the connecting flight costs half? Its even the same airline, US Airways.
> ...


They were both listed as "economy". I just find it strange that both trips require i step foot in the charlotte airport, but it costs more to not get back on another plane from there.

Denver-&gt;Charlotte:$400

Denver-&gt;Charlotte-&gt;Charleston: $200.

All the same seats, tickets, flight times, etc.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2011)

a portion of the flight is paying for the convience of the non-stop flight. You are being inconvienced by the stop so the fair is cheaper.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 4, 2011)

I think crap like that makes the airlines argument about rising fuel cost killing their bottom line fall on its face. If that was the case, the flight that travels more miles (therefore burning more fuel) should cost more. Also, the flight to the smaller, non-hub airport probably has fewer asses in the seats on average than flights to the hub airports. Fuller flights should cost less because the cost of operating that flight is less per passenger.

Basically, asinine pricing policies are the cause of a lot of the airlines money woes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2011)

just lovely. I logged into my email this morning and did its normal loading. No new emails over night. about 2 hrs later I get an onslaught of emails with timestamps from yesterday afternoon while I was still here. And they were from inhouse email addresses too. got to love technology.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 9, 2011)

Make sure your ethernet cables aren't pinched or twisted. You were probably cutting off the flow of electrons.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2011)

@#&amp;**#% stupid toys. In the dark last night I stepped on one of minisnicks toys. my heel still hurts when I put pressure on it. Must have bruised the bone or something just as annoying.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 17, 2011)

I've taken spills over pet toys from time to time. Same idea, not fun. Hang in there.


----------



## benbo (Feb 19, 2011)

aaaa!!!

I already filed my tax returns and got my refund. Now, February 19, I get a 1099-DIV from a small brokerage account I forgot about with $200 in dividends. So I've got to file an amended return to pay about $20 in tax back.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2011)

@(&amp;%)&amp;*(#*) I need to make an emergency trip to one of my newly acquired site tomorrow morning because I got a call this morning from the City. There was water gushing out of the building and since it is behind a locked fence they cut the chain on the gate this morning to turn the water off to the building. Turning the water off sounded like it stopped the leak, but since the bldg is locked they couldn't see what pipes were broken. If the boiler pipes went again, I'm going to scream!!! they just had them fixed a couple months ago, so I've been told.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2011)

^%*(#&amp;^*)#% new internet filters....photobucket is now blocked here at work and I just used it last week to upload work pictures


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^%*(#&amp;^*)#% new internet filters....photobucket is now blocked here at work and I just used it last week to upload work pictures


I know the feeling. they blocked YouTube here, so now you have to get permission to watch required training films.

BOO-YA!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 3, 2011)

youtube is blocked here, but if it's embedded in a forum post, I can still view it.


----------



## Supe (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks to our Big Brother software, I can see about as much online as Ray Charles.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2011)

Supe said:


> Thanks to our Big Brother software, I can see about as much online as Ray Charles.


Same here.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 3, 2011)

My internet is limited by what my droid phone is capable of showing. Some websites dont work very well, and others have modified mobile and enhanced mobile versions (optimized for droid and iphone), but some (like eb.com) appear the same as my standard comp would show.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 8, 2011)

Had an interesting series of texts. Got one from an unknown number telling me that they cant move their lunch meeting, they would be running late, and for me to wait for them. I responded by saying "wrong number." They responded by calling me a "meanie" to which I simply replied "meh". The next message they sent said they were on their way, again i replied "still wrong number". The final message they sent was, "well if this isnt Steve, can you get me his number?"

Im still thinking about a response to that one...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Had an interesting series of texts. Got one from an unknown number telling me that they cant move their lunch meeting, they would be running late, and for me to wait for them. I responded by saying "wrong number." They responded by calling me a "meanie" to which I simply replied "meh". The next message they sent said they were on their way, again i replied "still wrong number". The final message they sent was, "well if this isnt Steve, can you get me his number?"
> Im still thinking about a response to that one...


Number for the local free clinic.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 8, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Im still thinking about a response to that one...


text them back with the number for one of those "joke of the day" sites. Preferably one that charges you for texting them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2011)

^^^^thats mean.....i like it!! :thumbs: :th_rockon:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 8, 2011)

I say send them the number for CBI.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2011)

going bonkers today. I forgot to put my watch on this morning.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 8, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Had an interesting series of texts. Got one from an unknown number telling me that they cant move their lunch meeting, they would be running late, and for me to wait for them. I responded by saying "wrong number." They responded by calling me a "meanie" to which I simply replied "meh". The next message they sent said they were on their way, again i replied "still wrong number". The final message they sent was, "well if this isnt Steve, can you get me his number?"
> Im still thinking about a response to that one...


tell her to send you a picture, you might want to meet her for lunch. (no guy would text "meanie")


----------



## willsee (Mar 8, 2011)

I drew the short straw of Revit MEP Electrical guinea pig at the office

ugh


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 8, 2011)

willsee said:


> I drew the short straw of Revit MEP Electrical guinea pig at the office
> ugh


It certainly sucks to be you. I don't know how it is now, but Revit MEP 2010 was not yet ready for prime time. You better be ready for looooong wait times when opening big models. We're talking early days of 3D CAD wait times.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2011)

dang it, i was creating a new engineergurl poll


----------



## willsee (Mar 10, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > I drew the short straw of Revit MEP Electrical guinea pig at the office
> ...


Revit MEP 2011 is (from reading online) a huge upgrade on the electrical side over 2010. It's not a very large project either but still different nevertheless.


----------



## Supe (Mar 10, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Had an interesting series of texts. Got one from an unknown number telling me that they cant move their lunch meeting, they would be running late, and for me to wait for them. I responded by saying "wrong number." They responded by calling me a "meanie" to which I simply replied "meh". The next message they sent said they were on their way, again i replied "still wrong number". The final message they sent was, "well if this isnt Steve, can you get me his number?"
> ...


Winner.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 10, 2011)

Never did respond. I have also deleted the conversation (including the number), and did so prior to this revelation. The only downside is the area code is nowhere near where i live...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 10, 2011)

Doesn't necessarily mean she doesn't live next door. Could use the area code of her family so they don't incur long distance charges from a home phone.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHH!

If any of you are ever required to use anything other than prequalified welding procedures per any of the AWS welding codes (particularly D1.1 and D1.6), run, and run screaming.

Never in my life have I seen anything so packed with errors, contradictions, and genuinely asinine requirements in my life. ASME Section III is comparably a walk in the park.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 11, 2011)

Supe said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHH!
> If any of you are ever required to use anything other than prequalified welding procedures per any of the AWS welding codes (particularly D1.1 and D1.6), run, and run screaming.
> 
> Never in my life have I seen anything so packed with errors, contradictions, and genuinely asinine requirements in my life. ASME Section III is comparably a walk in the park.


Find a utility "Rolling their own"? I've dealt with a couple of Designed-by-the-Utility-in-a-Vacuum plants. It's always.......interesting.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Friday night RFP review... on page 55 of 486


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so torn between apple and orange...

arggggggggg can't sleeppppppppp


----------



## mizzoueng (Mar 21, 2011)

Supe said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHH!
> If any of you are ever required to use anything other than prequalified welding procedures per any of the AWS welding codes (particularly D1.1 and D1.6), run, and run screaming.
> 
> Never in my life have I seen anything so packed with errors, contradictions, and genuinely asinine requirements in my life. ASME Section III is comparably a walk in the park.


Ever see WPS's required in the refining industry, especially with aggressive service? This shit gets real.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHH!
> ...


Yup, especially the sour service crap, and I hate it. Most of the B31.3 crap and all those stupid NACE requirements are a pain in the ass, but still pretty easy to qualify, as they all revert back to ASME Sec. IX, e.g. 1 actual weld test coupon per procedure, regardless of position, whether it's machine vs. manual, etc. What I hate most about B31.3 is the empirical NDE requirements. It's a nightmare to track that crap in the field, especially when nobody on site knows what their doing. It's even harder when you're trying to explain it over the phone to a couple of guys at an ethylene cracker plant in Singapore who speak _very_ poor English.


----------



## mizzoueng (Mar 22, 2011)

Supe, thats hilarious. I know what you mean. We're almost to the point where we need an "Idiots Guide to NACE Welding" for our sour gas lines. One of these days I am going to out together a PP presentation on how to step through the requirements.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Supe, thats hilarious. I know what you mean. We're almost to the point where we need an "Idiots Guide to NACE Welding" for our sour gas lines. One of these days I am going to out together a PP presentation on how to step through the requirements.


That's why I try to stick to Power! B31.1 for life! 100% RT/PT or VT only, straight forward PWHT, no impact testing... it's the way to be!

Unfortunately, the same can't be said for the structural side of those builds. I'm going to have an interpretations submission to AWS that's roughly as long as Santa's good kid/bad kid list by the end of this year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2011)

la la lalalala la la lalala


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 30, 2011)

ARRRRRRRRGGGHH!!!

Facilitating an all-day (7-4:30) audit today. yahoo


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2011)

darn it. Just found out they are switching health care providers on us. Hopefully our dr is part of whatever new options they give us.


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 18, 2011)

wth, weekend is over already???

I didn't even open the book...


----------



## roadwreck (May 9, 2011)

WTF FedEx? A package was sent to me via FedEx last week, the initial delivery date was May 7th, Saturday. Our office isn't open Saturday, so the item didn't get delivered. That's fine, I expected it would be delivered today instead. That's not the case according to their tracking info however, their rescheduled delivery date is tomorrow. :huh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

I live on a busy street, so I always have stuff delivered to the office so they don't wander off the stoop. Last year I was supposed to have some stuff delivered a week before Xmas. We closed at noon that day and went out to our company holiday lunch. They attempted delivery when we were out, and left notice. They couldn't simply redliver on Monday, I had to pick it up in person at the warehouse 3 towns away for some reason. I forget which delivery company this was, I think FedEx, but I was pissed.


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2011)

My downstairs HVAC unit picked an AWESOME time of year to shit out on me. Blowing barely cool air when it's on, fan not staying on, lines to the house, valve, and line from the coil are perpetually frozen solid. Going to cost $100 for the stupid home warranty co-pay for them just to come out. I'm guessing the charge is low, but I'm wondering why the heck it doesn't at least keep blowing when the fan is in the on position rather than auto.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 1, 2011)

Now I'm pissed. I'm trying not to get excited about the Bruins and Canucks in the Stanley Cup Final, but when such a good game has a missed offsides call with 18 seconds left that leads to the only goal, that really fires me up.

F&amp;&amp;^&amp;^k!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 2, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Now I'm pissed. I'm trying not to get excited about the Bruins and Canucks in the Stanley Cup Final, but when such a good game has a missed offsides call with 18 seconds left that leads to the only goal, that really fires me up.
> 
> F&amp;&amp;^&amp;^k!!!


On the local news this morning, they said that the Boston Globe published a series of still photos (I couldn't seem to find them online though) that show his skate on the blueline as the puck was crossing it. Therefore it wasn't offsides but REAL F%%^&amp;N' CLOSE.

Thomas came out too far and it bit him in the a$$ this time. At least it's only game 1. GO B's!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 2, 2011)

^Hockey is kind of the red headed stepchild of the 4 major sports here. I was surprised how into the Bruins folks are here during their run. I've liked all the college games I've been to, but have never really gottten into following it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm rootin' for the Canucks. I really wanted the Wings or Blackhawks to make it though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2011)

college hockey is great!!!

Sorry but I have to root for vancuver...they knocked my Blackhawks out of the playoffs, so I'd rather the team that knocked us out be the champs so I don't feel as sad about it


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2011)

^Traitors. USA ... USA ! Go Bruins!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 2, 2011)

WTF is this "hockey"?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn, crap *^&amp;&amp;*^&amp;%$^%$^&amp;%U&amp;^*!

F'in Burrows should've been suspended and now he's the hero of game two. B's are in deep $h!t. It's hard to bounce back from an emotional loss, it's even tougher when there's controversy. We'll see if they have anything left in the tank for game 3. If they don't come out and blowout VC, it may be another 21 years before they get back.

As for the traitorous citizens. Why would you not root on a US born goaltender?

Never root for the team that beat you. That's always been my motto.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 5, 2011)

there are US born goal tenders?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn skippy..


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 7, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> WTF is this "hockey"?


When I was growing up, it was another word for BS.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 7, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> B's are in deep $h!t. It's hard to bounce back from an emotional loss, it's even tougher when there's controversy. We'll see if they have anything left in the tank for game 3. If they don't *come out and blowout VC*, it may be another 21 years before they get back.


*[SIZE=14pt]8-1[/SIZE]* I guess we're back on track!!!!!

Go B's!!!!

Let's hope they're not still celebrating when the puck drops tomorrow night.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 7, 2011)

Horton's out for the duration of the finals - what's up with all the concussions now-a-days


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 8, 2011)

This game is a blowout, but watching all of these fights at the end of the game is fun as hell. The Bruins goalie even got in on the action because a Canuck knocked the stick out of his hand.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

what channel are the games on? I've flipped through the tv guide through the cable box and I haven't seen any of them. Are they on versus or NHL network or something?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

It's on Versus, I don't even know where that is on my cable system.

I've been following the NBA playoffs much more cloesely this year. The finals have been great so far.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

lovely. basic cable...no versus.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

It's on our basic digital package. I liked the old OLN better.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 9, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> lovely. basic cable...no versus.


Snick according to this NHL schedule the final 3 games are going to be broadcast on NBC


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

that would be cool. but then it is up to the local NBC channel to decide if they want to show it. We are in an area that gets two local NBCs and they are known to play different content.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 9, 2011)

Only watch if you're rooting for the red white and blue - Go Bruins!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hockey can't be divided into to USA vs foreign, unless it is during the olympics where everyone goes back to their hoem country, even though the teams are in US cities. How many of the Bruins players are american? Chicago's stanley cup team only had 6 americans on it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

Who cares where they are from? What is this, 1950?

It's not like its the Olympics where its country vs. country.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 9, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Who cares where they are from? What is this, 1950?
> It's not like its the Olympics where its country vs. country.


Hello!!!! The Bruins are from BOSTON, MASSACHUSETTS. Individual players are from around the globe but it's about local pride and having the best team/organization in the sport. America's hat lives and breathes hockey so if an AMERICAN-based organization beats them for possession of Lord Stanley's Cup you bet you a$$ it makes a difference and Americans should be stoked.

The Canadian sentiments are similar even though there are American born players on those teams.

It's like Rocky and Drago. It IS country versus country and as an AMERICAN and a BOSTONIAN I'm rooting for the B's. GO Black and Gold!!! keep the momentum going.....

I hope they tromp the Canucks on they're own ice.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

I get the local pride thing about you local team, thats how it is in all sports...but to say unamerican is a stretch because seriously...there are more canucks on the bruins team than there are on the Canucks team. Bruins American count 2, Canucks 6.So by cheering for the Canucks I am cheering for more of my fellow Americans.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 9, 2011)

you obviously missed the part about the home base of the team/franchise.

Boston, MA USA

vs

Vancouver, CANADA


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 9, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> you obviously missed the part about the home base of the team/franchise.
> Boston, MA USA
> 
> vs
> ...


Ooooohhhh..now I get it.

GO CANUCKS!


----------



## envirotex (Jun 12, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Can't really say anything else. Might be a good idea for me to take a vacation.

That is all.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jun 13, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I get the local pride thing about you local team, thats how it is in all sports...but to say unamerican is a stretch because seriously...there are more canucks on the bruins team than there are on the Canucks team. Bruins American count 2, Canucks 6.So by cheering for the Canucks I am cheering for more of my fellow Americans.


I didn't get to see all of the opening ceremonies for the games, but I did notice that when they sang God Bless America, hardly anyone sang. When they sang the Canadian Anthem, at least when they were in Vancouver, the singer actually stopped and the crowd was signing it so loudly he just held up the mic. I find that sad............


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > I get the local pride thing about you local team, thats how it is in all sports...but to say unamerican is a stretch because seriously...there are more canucks on the bruins team than there are on the Canucks team. Bruins American count 2, Canucks 6.So by cheering for the Canucks I am cheering for more of my fellow Americans.
> ...


My son commented at the beginning of Game 5 how the crowd sings aloud during the Canadian Anthem, but we typically don't sing the National Anthem. IMHO, American tradition is to remove your hat and put your hand over your heart and be silent during the singing of the Star Spangled Banner as a sign of respect.

As far as God Bless America, when I hear it I tend to think of Kate Smith and we don't want the fat lady singing yet.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 14, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares where they are from? What is this, 1950?
> ...


Nicely put - 7 could be our lucky number.......

First goal is huge come Wednesday night.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 16, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about - It's been a long time coming. Thanks to Thomas


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2011)

YYYYYEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!

Bruins bring the cup to Beantown.

4-0 nice job!!!

Because Boston has won a championship in all four major sports within the past 8 years, Boston is really wary about "celebrations" downtown. They started yesterday saying there would be parking bans all around Fenway Park and The Garden. the city made all the barsl agree to black out their main windows so passers-by wouldn't congregate and watch the TVs throught he windows. Bars also agreed to not let anyone in after the 2nd period was over. There were hundreds of extra cops in the area dispersing crowds. The result was only a few arrests and a relatively tame victory celebration in the streets.

I guess Vancouver was a different story with cars flipped, fires started, and lots of beat-downs (by both revelers and the police).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2011)

Whatever the BPD did seemed to do the trick. You didn't hear about more than a few drunks getting arrested. Vancouver sounded like LA after some of those Lakers title runs. I still don't get how people equate their team hoisting a trophy (or lack thereof) as a reason for fires and looting.

Singing and merriment in the streets, great. Flipping over a cop car, not so much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 16, 2011)

drunk = stupid


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Whatever the BPD did seemed to do the trick. You didn't hear about more than a few drunks getting arrested. Vancouver sounded like LA after some of those Lakers title runs. I still don't get how people equate their team hoisting a trophy (or lack thereof) as a reason for fires and looting.
> Singing and merriment in the streets, great. Flipping over a cop car, not so much.


“What!? You beat us at hockey!? Well we’ll show you, come on guys let’s f*ck up our own town!”


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2011)

^I'd hate to see what would have happened if they won.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 16, 2011)

same thing


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2011)

I've seen some of the pictures this morning and I really have to wonder what on earth these people are thinking. What does flipping and setting fire to someone else car accomplish? Are these people retarded? I pray these people are to stupid to breed (but I know that isn't the case).


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Vancouver sounded like LA after some of those Lakers title runs.


Actually Vancouver sounds like Vancouver after they lost the Stanley Cup to the Rangers in 1994. 17 years is a long time but some of the public officials must have remembered the scene. You'd think they would be better prepared.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't recall that, but it was a long time ago. I was living in NY at the time, so coverage was Rangercentric.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 16, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I'd hate to see what would have happened if they won.


As they say in Vietnam: " Same Same, but different."


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2011)

can someone explain to me what on earth is going on here:







I'm not really clear what is more perplexing, the guy jumping into/over a burning car or the moron that is getting in a workout (pushups) next to a burning BMW. WTF?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2011)

Humping a gate valve I suppose?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 16, 2011)

Canadians.... Who knew?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey! How'd that one get by??


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 17, 2011)

Sweet -


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 17, 2011)

Riots are sexy I guess...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/16/v...1_n_878128.html


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Riots are sexy I guess...
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/16/v...1_n_878128.html


How drunk do you have to be to doing something like that during a riot? At least the others respected and gave them some privacy.


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2011)

She's pretty hot, she should come rioting here in NC.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone else think this might be a photoshop?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 23, 2011)

Thomas gets the Vezina... SWEEEET!


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 5, 2011)

I f'ing *love* being someone's backup when they're out of town. ESPECIALLY when I have no F'ING clue what the status is of their work and, like magic, the poop hits the fan on their work when they're unavailable.

@#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 5, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I f'ing *love* being someone's backup when they're out of town. ESPECIALLY when I have no F'ING clue what the status is of their work and, like magic, the poop hits the fan on their work when they're unavailable.
> @#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#


I've been on both sides of that issue.


----------



## XOXOXO (Jul 5, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Riots are sexy I guess...
> ...


Maybe he's giving her mouth to mouth??


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

POed Mommy said:


> Maybe he's giving her mouth to mouth??


Maybe. They were interviewed by a news channel and they said he was just comforting her. The video showed when she was pushed and brought down by the police.

It just looked different in the pic...really different. It is all about perspective.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 8, 2011)

*[SIZE=14pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*So ready for this week to be over.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 8, 2011)

Almost there, Mary! Hang in there.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 8, 2011)

I made it. Now, I'm having a visit with an old friend, Margarita.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2011)

I think my phone died. I really hope I don't lose all of my contacts (again)...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 9, 2011)

have a few beers and gyou won't care.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I think my phone died. I really hope I don't lose all of my contacts (again)...


Ugh, that would suck.

To try and prevent this from happening to me I made every effort to keep a copy of my contacts elsewhere. With my android phone now it actually ties to all my Gmail contacts, so in a way I have an automatic backup now.

It also meant when I got the phone I didn't have to import any contacts, they were already there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah, my droid is tied to gmail. I just don't know how much is actually backed-up yet since I don't use my gmail account for anything.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 9, 2011)

My cell phone went on a diving expedition yesterday while we were watching the space shuttle launch. Did not survive.

I am lucky that it is only a To Go phone with the sim card of my original phone. A friend of mine once let his I-phone go under.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 18, 2011)

Third time I scheduled this particular meeting. Third time no one showed up. Meeting number 4 will include everyone's boss. I'm betting the attendance will increase.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 18, 2011)

highly likely


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 18, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Third time I scheduled this particular meeting. Third time no one showed up. Meeting number 4 will include everyone's boss. I'm betting the attendance will increase.


Wow, that's horribly unprofessional of them. I assume you've made sure everyone's aware of when the meeting is (by voice confirmation)? I'm assuming you did the initial scheduling via automated means.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 18, 2011)

AAAAAHHHHH....my cube is vibrating again. They are consolidating our agency's 3 file rooms into one its our turn. They have been walking past with carts full of paper for the past week and they are only like a quarter of the way done.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 18, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Third time I scheduled this particular meeting. Third time no one showed up. Meeting number 4 will include everyone's boss. I'm betting the attendance will increase.
> ...


Outlook tracks who has and has not accepted the meeting. This issue has already be escalated to their leadership and they have been invited to the next meeting, as well. It's only to address an equipment maintenance strategy for a fuel conditioning unit that can bring the whole site down. It's loss only shuts down the cash cows of the site raking in $10 million / day. Nothing big.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2011)

The landscape company for my new house is really starting to piss me off. A little background first: the city code requires lots that sit along the ridgeline surrounding the city to have 1 pine tree for every 2500sf of lot space. It can be any type of pine tree as long as it's 6'-8' tall when planted and have a mature height of 35'. They do it to "break-up" the ridgeline so it doesn't look like a row of houses. We have no issue with this.

I met with the project manager back in early May for the pre-drywall meeting and I brought up the fact that there were a few specific types of trees we wanted to have installed on our lot to meet the city requirements(Douglas Fir &amp; Limber Pine, both native &amp; readily available in CO). He said it shouldn't be a problem, but he would look into it to be sure. Now I'm getting the line that they will only install one type of tree (Austrian Pine) because they get a better price for standardizing. The part that pisses me off is that the landscape company is a fairly large and well connected company that would have no problem getting these trees.

These are fairly permanent fixtures on the lot, and I can't believe they are fighting this so much. We even offered to pay the difference. Now I know we're going to end up tearing out perfectly good trees and spending significanly more time and money to get what we want. Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 18, 2011)

oh no not big at all


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 19, 2011)

Leadership done layeth thine smack down. I hate bitchin' to my boss like a little tattle tale, but when people, for one reason or another, continuously skip my meetings without notice and do not notify me, I get pissed. They won't be missing any more.


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2011)

Dex, do you have an HOA board you can talk to?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 19, 2011)

Supe said:


> Dex, do you have an HOA board you can talk to?


yeah there's an HOA board, but since I don't own the house yet (don't close until Aug 5th), I'm not a resident and can't file a complaint.

The sales office did offer an idea though. They said I could let the trees die, then when the landscaping company comes back to replace them, there *might* be a chance they're more flexible and get us the trees we want. That idea makes me nervous because neglect would void the warranty and we would essentially be neglecting the trees to go through this. It just looks like we may be replacing the trees next year sometime when we get the rest of the yard landscaped.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm leary of pines very close to the house. They have a nasty habit of breaking about 1/3 way up the trunk on high winds.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I f'ing *love* being someone's backup when they're out of town. ESPECIALLY when I have no F'ING clue what the status is of their work and, like magic, the poop hits the fan on their work when they're unavailable.
> @#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#


Yeah, it's vacation season, which means at alternating times, I get to pretend to be my boss, colleague, and CAD boy at various times.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 19, 2011)

Technically speaking, I am *no one's* backup. But guess what. When one mechanical guy is out, everyone defaults to the other mechanical guy (me) when they should be barking up different trees.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 19, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Yeah, it's vacation season, which means at alternating times, I get to pretend to be my boss, colleague, and CAD boy at various times.


Oh that's a fun one... I do that when my boss is out of town. Which always makes it fun when someone needs something stamped in a state I am not licensed in (which is 98% of our projects).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2011)

^For a while, I thought I'd be stamping things in your state by now.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 19, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^For a while, I thought I'd be stamping things in your state by now.


I just wish I could get my Oregon PE already... it's kinda weird, being qualified to sit for the SE in one place, then crossing the river and not even having an EIT.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 26, 2011)

seriously the chevy Aveo really stands for AVoid Every Opportunity


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

Had my Mid Year Review today.

Good news: My boss is very happy with my performance.

Bad news: Her boss it is not. She thinks that as a :Locolaugh: *highly paid* :Locolaugh: professional engineer I should be able to do more, like walk on water :sharkattack: and fly like Superman.

Talk about expectations. She is wrong about one thing...I am not a highly paid professional engineer but an average paid poor engineer.


----------



## benbo (Jul 26, 2011)

> fly like Superman


What kind of boss can't tell the difference between the Man of Steel and the Caped Crusader?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2011)

> and fly like Superman.


But you're Batman...



> I just wish I could get my Oregon PE already... it's kinda weird, being qualified to sit for the SE in one place, then crossing the river and not even having an EIT.


Yeah, New England states are small enough where it makes sense to get licensed around, but I was in a similar situation in Vermont. I worked on the VT side, yet was less than a mile from NH. We'd obviously be idiots to pass up on business there, so most of us double dipped on the PEs.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 26, 2011)

Took a vacation trip to Seattle this weekend. We had fun - right up until our car died on the way to a (nice) restaurant, in the middle of traffic (at the Aurora &amp; Thomas intersection.)

Got a tow truck; truck dropped the car off at a repair shop that's open Saturday (this was Fri night), then started driving us to the restaurant. We ended up being 1:15 late for our reservation - fortunately we'd called and let them know. On the way to drop us off, the tow truck developed non-emergency mechanical issues.

After dinner, the host at the restaurant called a cab. As we went out the front door, someone else grabbed our cab. So we sighed, went back in, and had the manager tell us that there's usually a few cabs about a half a block away... he showed us where, and we grabbed one.

As we get started, the cabbie tells us that his credit card machine is broken; do we have cash? I do, for purchases at places that may or may not take cards or checks. So we head back to the hotel, where I ask the staff for information regarding car rentals.

The hotel doesn't handle car rentals themselves, but they know of two places within walking distance (8 blocks or so on their map). I look at the map, and figure "eight blocks isn't bad, I do that when I walk to lunch most of the time". So I get up early the next day, and walk over to the car rental places.

First, it's up a hill and then back down the hill. Second, the blocks are bigger than they are in my hometown. Third, neither of the car rental places have extra cars. I know, I should've called ahead, but the hotel charges - significantly - for calls, and we have no cell phone.

I walk back to my hotel, and call Enterprise. They send someone over to pick us up. The guy gets there, and we end up sitting there waiting for a good twenty minutes for someone else to show up. Finally he shows up, and as he gets into the car he sits there glaring at us the entire ride, not saying a word.

We get the car, rent a GPS, and drive off... only to find that the GPS kit they gave us had everything except the GPS itself. So I loop around and pick it up.

By this time, it's late enough in the morning that we can't both meet a friend of mine at 1 and go to places that will take a while, like the zoo. So we go around town hitting a bunch of stores, then grab lunch with my friend. Afterwards, we head back to the hotel and put in a call to the repair shop... the car was looked at, they didn't have a part, they're getting it and hope to have it installed later that day. So we sigh, hit a few more small stores/interesting places in town, then pick up the car right before they close.

Except... now I have two cars, the Enterprise one and the repaired one. And the Enterprise office is now closed, so I can't drop the car off there... so I instead drive to SeaTac and drop the car off there. But not before making a wrong turn, because Enterprise's Car Return facility isn't at the Car Rental Returns place there. So I got grilled by airport security, because to leave the rental return area I had gone to I had to pass through a rental-company only area.

Finally get the car returned, and they extremely rudely point out that they don't have the staff to drive us back to Seattle proper to pick up the car, before calling a cab. We go out to get in the cab, and while my wife is walking to the cab, the manager comes bustling out and shoos him down the road because they "couldn't have him blocking the path of other vehicles"... even though I had seen one car pass by in 20-30 minutes, and nobody else was in the area, and the cab was parked behind a shuttle-bus that Enterprise used to get people back to the airport. Oh, and the manager told the cabbie to park in the disabled spot, which is illegal.

Finally get back to my car and realize that it's too late to hit either zoo. So we plan on going the next day. We buy tickets for the Underground tour - the adults only version - and after that ends we drive around looking for a few particular places, finally arriving at Beth's Cafe. It's a small diner, decent food, very filling, but they sat us right under the concert-grade speakers... and we couldn't hear or think the entire time we were there. And yes, the place was packed, so no moving.

Sunday, we leave the hotel late. By the time we get out, we've decided that neither of us can handle the zoos right then, so we look for other places to do things. We end up getting lost - 3 times - and finally get to Portland at 5 PM or so. We stop by the Powell's Technical store so I can flip through the SE &amp; CA-exam prep books and maybe buy a few, but they're out of stock on all of them. So we grab food at a pizza place that would have been great... if it'd been larger and more comfortable.

As we leave the restaurant, the car develops a *new* issue - the engine was misfiring. So I struggle with it a bit, notice that it misfires more often when the A/C is running, and drive around downtown Portland w/o A/C.

Finally, we get home, go inside, and get 4 hours of sleep before I get up the next morning... and end up being close to two hours late to work, for a number of different reasons. Find out the car is misfiring because the mechanic didn't do the maintenance I'd asked him for last time there was major maintenance (didn't charge, just didn't do it... I like to do tuneups every 20k instead of 30k because I'm paranoid about the car, so it went 40k between tuneups instead)... find out that a strut is leaking, so that's an additional $700 or so.

And then I developed a burr on a front tooth filling, and had to go to the dentist today.

Scary thing is, this was my most relaxing vacation in a year or so.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 26, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > I just wish I could get my Oregon PE already... it's kinda weird, being qualified to sit for the SE in one place, then crossing the river and not even having an EIT.
> 
> 
> Yeah, New England states are small enough where it makes sense to get licensed around, but I was in a similar situation in Vermont. I worked on the VT side, yet was less than a mile from NH. We'd obviously be idiots to pass up on business there, so most of us double dipped on the PEs.


Fortunately, my office has 3 P.E.'s (including myself) with licenses in pretty much every western state except Alaska, Arizona and Montana. I'm going to go for the CA Civil license next April, then the Washington Structural license that fall, and then applying for comity with Oregon once I meet the 12-year experience-only requirement in Jan '13. I could have taken the SE this year, but I don't feel prepared enough yet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Took a vacation trip to Seattle this weekend. We had fun - right up until our car died on the way to a (nice) restaurant, in the middle of traffic (at the Aurora &amp; Thomas intersection.)


I had similar issues with rental cars, and a couple cancelled flights, a couple weeks back when I went to Shenandoah National Park. Once I got there and got on the road, I had a great weekend. Similarly, on the way home, when I finally arrived back in my town, got my car from the bus lot, and begged the Petsmart to stay open late so I could retrieve my retrievers, life was good. The rest was a giant PIMA.

So, you're from that neck of the woods. Ever been to Olympic? My in-laws keep threatening to take me camping there, but the timing never works and I end up in WA in the winter mushing my way down Snoqualmie pass.

PS - I'd love to be a PE in Montana or Alaska. We need you to do an inspection in Juneau for 2 weeks, oh and as long as you're out west, there's that paving project in Glacier we need you to have a look at...


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 26, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Karen S. P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Took a vacation trip to Seattle this weekend. We had fun - right up until our car died on the way to a (nice) restaurant, in the middle of traffic (at the Aurora &amp; Thomas intersection.)
> ...


Nah, never been to Olympic. Washington-wise I've only been to Seattle and Vancouver (WA, not BC).

I haven't done a lot of traveling - basically I-5 from southern Oregon to Seattle, the northern OR coast (Florence on up), Bend OR, Northern Oregon to Irrigon, and Las Vegas. I'm from Eugene - well, I've lived here almost my entire life, at least.

Edit: Oh yeah, and no bus/train. I'd driven up I-5 to get there, so the broken car was my car.


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome job, home builders. What's that you say? Using wall anchors and screws to mount those cheap-ass towel racks in my bathroom is too labor intensive? Oh, it's much easier to just load up the back side of the towel rack with CONSTRUCTION ADHESIVE and stick it to the wall, so that when I need to replace them and paint the bathroom, I have to fix huge chunks of drywall? Sure, that'd be just fine, thanks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 27, 2011)

Speaking of having a house built:

I got a call yesterday afternoon from the mortgage company saying they discovered a problem with our paperwork. We were going to roll-up the closing costs into the purchase price of the house so that we only have to bring our down payment to the closing table (basically increase the purchase price of the house and change the closing costs to a few hundred $). The first set of paperwork we filled out (back in January) did not show this, and we were told that they would update the paperwork once we got closer to reflect what we wanted to do. Beginning of July they bring us in to fill out the new set of papers that do have the closing costs rolled up, we sign them and from this point on we were basically done with paperwork until the closing.

Fast forward to yesterday. They are now saying they can't roll the closing costs in because they had already submitted the appraisal to the underwriters for review, and once the underwriters have it, they can't change the house price to include the closing costs unless there is a "change" to the house we are buying (ie added features). This means that one of 4 things need to happen: 1) We somehow pull $6500 out of our a$$ in the next 10 days, 2) the mortgage company writes off the closing costs and just eats their mistake, 3) the builder reduces the purchase price of the house by $6500 so the mortgage company can get paid, or 4) they add value to the house by adding something to the property (backyard fence, more landscaping, custom paint, etc).

I know #1 is not going to happen, and fairly sure #4 isn't going to happen either. What I'm expecting to happen is a combo of #2 &amp; #3, where the builder reduces their price a little and the mortgage company writes off a portion of the costs.

My personal thoughts on this: closing costs are the administrative fees paid to the mortgage company to prepare and process the paperwork necessary to purchase a house. If they f-up the paperwork it's their problem to fix, not mine. I signed paperwork with the terms my wife and I are willing to purchase under. If they can't meet the terms that THEY CAME UP WITH, then they either need to get their end fixed or we find ourselves another lender.


----------



## willsee (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck on #2 happening.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 27, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> or we find ourselves another lender.


this


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

benbo said:


> > fly like Superman
> 
> 
> What kind of boss can't tell the difference between the Man of Steel and the Caped Crusader?


My boss' boss



VTEnviro said:


> But you're Batman...


Very funny.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck Dex. Hope you can find a resolution that won't delay closing on your house.

It seems lenders always find a "problem" like this right at the last minute. But it's never something that a few extra dollars out of your pocket can't fix.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 27, 2011)

If it was only a "few" dollars, it probably wouldn't be an issue, but there's not a snowballs chance that $6500 will suddenly materialize. Especially with the paperwork FHA requires to track the funds.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2011)

Update: The mortgage company called again last night to say they managed to get the origination fee waived ($3800), but they're still working on the rest. She said she was planning on calling the sales office today to see if they could do anything to help her out.


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2011)

Amazed they even got that far!

Well, somehow, State Farm cut me a roof check. They quote $6800 to repair the roof. -$1500 to be paid out only if the first layer of roof is removed, -$1000 depreciation (WTF? I just bought the damn house), -$1000 deductible, and some misc. other crap ends up in a $3700 check. How the hell am I supposed to have the roof and gutters replaced for $3700?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not sure about the money to be paid out if the 1st layer is replaced, but once you get a quote and send it to them, they will give you the depreciation back. I just went through all of this with SF.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> I'm not sure about the money to be paid out if the 1st layer is replaced, but once you get a quote and send it to them, they will give you the depreciation back. I just went through all of this with SF.


Quote or receipt? We have SF too, so I need to see if Mr snick has sent in the quote yet


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

I just sent in the quote, but I think you're technically supposed to have a signed contract.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

I wouldn't have a roof replaced and leave a layer of shingles on it. I had 2 layers on my old house, and it just costs twice as much to remove them the next time if you leave them up there. Plus, you have an additional risk of roof failure under a heavy snow load if you have 2 layers of shingles.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2011)

we signed and sent the half the cost to lock in the materials price...they were scheduled to go up August 1. BUt it will still be 3-5 weeks before they will be out here...they want to do several in the area at the same time.


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> I'm not sure about the money to be paid out if the 1st layer is replaced, but once you get a quote and send it to them, they will give you the depreciation back. I just went through all of this with SF.



Thanks! I have SF too, I didn't know that's how they approach it. Mind telling me what contractor you went with? The two biggies in my subdivision so far are Dula and Integrity, but I trust all these guys as far as I can throw them.

As for leaving the first layer - no way. As it is, there is some staining on some of the plywood visible from the interior due to the shitty job they did putting on the original roof, coupled with nail pops. I want them repairing those areas. They also left inadequate overhang in various spots, which would look like crap if just gone over.


----------



## willsee (Jul 28, 2011)

Make sure they don't use a nailgun either.

I dunno guys at work were talking about the dangers with roofers using nailguns as opposed to hammers.


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2011)

willsee said:


> Make sure they don't use a nailgun either.
> I dunno guys at work were talking about the dangers with roofers using nailguns as opposed to hammers.



Dangers?

That aside, I don't think there's a contractor anywhere in the area that still uses hammers. It's basically a team of about 10 guys on your roof with nail guns who knock the job out in about 8 hours.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2011)

Supe said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure they don't use a nailgun either.
> ...


I can't imagine any contractors using hammers to roof these days. That would take way way to long.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> I can't imagine any contractors using hammers to roof these days. That would take way way to long.


I think I had about 12 Mexicans on my roof with hammers when I had my roof done. They did an exceptional job, and it took them about 6 hours to completely remove and replace the roof.


----------



## willsee (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's an article explaining what the people at work were talking about:

http://www.smithandsonsroofing.com/WP/?p=172

I know my dad and a bunch of his friends redid the roof on my parents house 15 years ago and they have never had a problem. Just took a couple of guys, some beer and pizza, and a weekend to do it all by hand. Granted I'm sure your house is bigger and you probably don't have the time for it.

At the very least call around and see if you can get another quote from someone that may or may not do it by hand. Like I said I didn't know until I heard some other people talk about it at work (including a guy that built his own house by himself)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about the money to be paid out if the 1st layer is replaced, but once you get a quote and send it to them, they will give you the depreciation back. I just went through all of this with SF.
> ...


I'll send you a PM. I used a contractor from the county my parents grew up in. He went to a rival high school and I knew him growing up. His guys used hammers, not nail guns. Champion Services out of Rock Hill also hand nails, so they could be an option. The guy that did my roof takes a little longer too because he won't let the roofers work once it hits 90 degrees since they could damage the shingles when walking on them.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 28, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine any contractors using hammers to roof these days. That would take way way to long.
> ...


Most roofing crews I see are two guys with nailguns and I bet they could finish a roof in the same amount of time. What are the dangers you're worried about here? I'm well aware of the danger to the operator (Road Guy, can you loan me your nailgun?  ), but since I'm not the one doing the roof I really don't care much about that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 28, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> The guy that did my roof takes a little longer too because he won't let the roofers work once it hits 90 degrees since they could damage the shingles when walking on them.


So he doesn't work in SC between 9am and midnight May through September?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The guy that did my roof takes a little longer too because he won't let the roofers work once it hits 90 degrees since they could damage the shingles when walking on them.
> ...


Pretty much. His guys were on the roof by 6 am and typically called it a day around 11:30 or 12.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2011)

^i'm sure the neighbors LOVED you that week.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

It was happening all over the neighborhood, so it didn't really matter. The crews that knocked it out in one day typically worked from around 6 or 6:30 in the morning to as late as 8 at night. One of my neighbors had guys on his roof until it was too dark for them to do anything else.


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2011)

The best is when it starts to rain and lightning, and they're still up there. Only difference is that half of them stop working and start holding down blue tarps.


----------



## momech (Jul 28, 2011)

willsee said:


> Here's an article explaining what the people at work were talking about:http://www.smithandsonsroofing.com/WP/?p=172


Although you could crank the pressure up and shoot through your shingles, a properly regulated air supply will give you a very consistent nail penetration. Having roofed houses both by hand and with nail guns, I'd never do it by hand again.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 29, 2011)

momech said:


> Having roofed houses both by hand and with nail guns, I'd never do it by hand again.


Having roofed houses by hand I can tell you I'm glad I don't have to do that for a living.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally got clarification as to what the f-up is with the paperwork on our loan:

Back in January the mortgage company submitted our original paperwork to FHA to get a case number established before some new more strict regulations kicked in. However in order to keep the case number, there needs to be periodic "activity" on the application or else FHA will throw away the paperwork and make you start over and apply for a new case number (under the current regulations). So, because we were approaching the deadline to get deleted for inactivity in June, the mortgage company ordered the appraisal which produced a value matching the agreed-upon purchase price back in January. The original purchase price only included the house and assumed we would be paying cash for the closing costs AND the down payment. When we came in to sign paperwork in July, we did so in order to modify this original agreement so that the majority of the closing costs would get rolled-up into the purchase price and only requiring us to bring the down payment. In order to do this, the appraisal would have to be revised to show a value equal to or greater than the purchase price (otherwise FHA would reject the loan). However, FHA also does not allow for the appraisal to be revised/modified once it's submitted. So basically, it was discovered that the mortgage company modified paperwork (the appraisal) that wasn't allowed to be modified, and thus creating a ~$6500 discrepancy. So far they have been able to write-off $3800, but are still in the process of trying to figure out how to get rid of the other ~$2700 (most likely dropping the purchase price).

I really hope these guys figure their $hit out by the 5th, because then I will have to unleash my wife who is beyond pissed right now. I know I'm really going to get pissed if I blast through 2 weeks of vacation time and get our house packed up only to find out that we can't move to our new house.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

^^^ Do you know what really pisses me off about shit like that?

There are licensed professionals handling the paperwork. Where is their liability when that type of problem arises? Why isn't it the bank's fault that their processor was not completing the paperwork "properly" and according to FHA rules. They are licensed because they are supposed to be treating you fairly and completely aprising you of any changes wheter it is procedural or due to rules.

I hate this line from them - "sorry, we have been completing our duties incompetently so we are passing that on to you." 



JR


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2011)

The local USPS f*cking sucks. Not only have I had mail come that was literally 1/3 of an empty envelope, but it routinely comes in crumpled, water-soaked, and late. I've been waiting on a bunch of fricking Blu-Rays from Amazon that have been sitting in Charlotte since last Thursday, and they STILL haven't been delivered.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 2, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I know #1 is not going to happen, and fairly sure #4 isn't going to happen either. What I'm expecting to happen is a combo of #2 &amp; #3, where the builder reduces their price a little and the mortgage company writes off a portion of the costs.


So my assumption was right. The mortgage company ate all of their fees then the builder reduced the sale price to cover the rest.

The closing is back on schedule and the funds we need to bring to the closing ended up dropping by $75. Now lets see of this holds until Friday...


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2011)

It'll probably hold until about 4:45 on Thursday! Good luck!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

As the 32 pages I have written, is now lost somewhere inside my computer, I find that I have an extreme dislike for Microsoft Office. Why doesn't the world use Open Office?


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 9, 2011)

envirotex said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> As the 32 pages I have written, is now lost somewhere inside my computer, I find that I have an extreme dislike for Microsoft Office. Why doesn't the world use Open Office?


Because in Org's attempt to meet MS Office's criteria, it's even more buggy.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> ...


At least they admit to their faults, and allow for some attempt at correction...


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 9, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Karen S. P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


True.

Actually, the main reason is support. Nobody's sure if Org or the variants will keep support for a long time. Also, inertia.

My wife (a transcriptionist) uses MS Office because it supports the addons she needs (a medical reference library, and some custom software used by her clients).


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 9, 2011)

I've used open office for the past two years. It has some bugs, but it's better than dealing with MS...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2011)

envirotex said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> As the 32 pages I have written, is now lost somewhere inside my computer, I find that I have an extreme dislike for Microsoft Office. Why doesn't the world use Open Office?


Not sure which version of MS Word you are using, but most of the new packages (2003 and newer) have auto-save and recovery options that you can set. Pretty easy to recover a lost document now with MS Word. But as with all software programs, it's good practice to _save often_.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 15, 2011)

WTF!!!!!! internet filters have now begun blocking weather.com as a "personal" page

I'd like to be able to check the weather for the coming week to see if I want to head out to the field or not.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2011)

Try noaa.org.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 16, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> WTF!!!!!! internet filters have now begun blocking weather.com as a "personal" page
> I'd like to be able to check the weather for the coming week to see if I want to head out to the field or not.


Not only that, sometimes you need to look it up to verify conditions at inspections. Sure, it'll be a little off, but unless it's supercold it'll be accurate enough for an above-grade epoxy inspection (for example)


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*%&amp;*#&amp; most of the day meeting and the people running it sent out an agenda but then didn't really stick to the agenda, becasue it was more of just ideas, not what they wanted to discuss...they didn't really know what they wanted to talk about....


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2011)

So I came into work this morning with a plan to knock out days worth of paperwork in one day. No emergencies, no turnaround, nothing. Sweeeeet.

Boss calls a 30-minute meeting to discuss his latest priority... which means it's my latest priority... Meeting lasts (still ongoing, lunch break) 3 hours. I'm not even the damned focal point for the work, but I'm dragged in nonetheless.

Guess who won't get any paperwork done today. :brickwall:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2011)

but at least you have something to do!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd rather be working on my priorities, though. Not someone else's.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 2, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I'd rather be working on my priorities, though. Not someone else's.


Got to work a few minutes late. Came in to a message from a repeat client; he'd swung by first thing. Get ready to call him and apologize.

Get a call from another client. The letter I wrote yesterday, to get the inspector to pass a foundation, didn't fly with the inspector. And the inspector's schedule is set at 9, which was only about 15 minutes away at that point in time.

The regular client comes in hands me a set of plans, and is trying to talk to me... and I couldn't get him to stop. Urgh. 5 minutes till 9...

Called the inspector, found out that the reason it didn't work is that the contractor had lied to me. The reinforcing hoops as the inspector measured were 1" larger in diameter than what had been specified. Contractor insists the inspector's wrong. So, I went out and verified - they're both wrong, they vary within 1/2", all over the maximum diameter that would allow them to have their clearance.

Got back, took a call from a contractor that wanted to know if a double 2x could be substituted for a 3x in a tightly-nailed wall (answer: No, because the tiedown requires a 4x)... for a project I didn't work on.

That's my day so far. Oh, and yesterday I stayed late to make sure I had something ready for a client, but he's not going to be able to make our 1 PM meeting and will see me Tuesday instead.

Edit: And as I hit submit, I get a call about how the contractor's already installed 3 "Red Head" bolts instead of Simpson ones I specified... in a specification that said "no substitutions without prior approval" (seismic loading, potential cracked concrete issues). Of course, it didn't specify WHICH Red Head bolt... I think there's a few, like Simpson has several.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't allow Red Heads at all on our project, although that hasn't stopped the contractor from trying.

We all prefer blondes, but the specs allow brunettes too...


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 2, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> We don't allow Red Heads at all on our project, although that hasn't stopped the contractor from trying.
> We all prefer blondes, but the specs allow brunettes too...


You know, that flashed through my head when I told the contractor that the red heads looked good, this time.

Some of my favorite women of sci-fi: Gates McFadden, Patricia Tallman, Gillian Anderson, Karen Gillan. Gee, I wonder what they have in common...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2011)

It was a half joke, half truth. We really don't allow Red Heads.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 2, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> It was a half joke, half truth. We really don't allow Red Heads.


Honestly, I don't like them much myself. I generally specify Simpson, Powers or Hilti, and if I get to the job site and they have Red Head, I check to see if it's a seismic-related bolt. If it is, I don't allow substitution. And I *do not* allow for the substitution of Epcon for SET or HY epoxies without in depth review of the criteria, regardless of bolt purpose.

That said, it looks like their new Tru-bolts are decent.

Heh. My boss is still upset over the whole cracked/uncracked concrete issue ACI issue. Previously, he'd given us (the other designers and engineers) instructions to never specify wedge anchors unless it's a bolt with pure shear. Then all of a sudden the local jurisdiction was accepting Wedge anchors but not epoxies, until they got them checked with cracked concrete. And they're very slow at doing that.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2011)

Despite my boss' best efforts, I was able to get some work done.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 2, 2011)

Lawyers editing technical papers is never a good thing. You cannot just substitute the word oranges for the word apples just because you don't like apples.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2011)

What a GREAT lead into this post!!! The MS family walked around LSU's campus today and strolled through the bookstore. In the law school section, there are countless "blah blah law" and "defense of yada yada" books about a yard thick. HOWEVER, there was a book titled "Plain English for Lawyers" that's about as thick as mini-MS's Dr. Seuss books. I found it quite fitting and let out a suitable chuckle. :spit:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 7, 2011)

F'ing HATE micromanagement...

You're going to update this spreadsheet to match the numbers from that one, right?

&lt;Translation&gt; You're going to do this.

I know this isn't your priority for me, but you'll finish this by this afternoon and let me know, right?

&lt;Translation&gt; You're going to do this and tell me when you're done.

J#)*([email protected])#*@)#%)$TUJF)(@#JC(DJ()#@$)#&amp;*$E)!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 8, 2011)

And the micromanagement continued through last night. I come in this morning to 24 emails, 10 of which are from my boss. Five of those were about making sure I was going to do something and follow-up when it's done.

GRRRRrrrrr!!!


----------



## willsee (Sep 8, 2011)

You took care of the TPS reports...right?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 8, 2011)

Never got the memo. Sorry.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm the opposite. I am a hands-off manager. I am available if help is needed and I get involved if I must, but I mostly just let my guys do the work they were hired to do.


----------



## willsee (Sep 8, 2011)

Merrimac said:


> I'm the opposite. I am a hands-off manager. I am available if help is needed and I get involved if I must, but I mostly just let my guys do the work they were hired to do.


That's how my boss is


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 8, 2011)

Your people are allowed to do the work they were hired to do?!?!?!? Can I sign on? No one can seem to pull that off here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2011)

This really needs to stop. For like the past week my dreams have involved be being in some sort of school, going from class to class...different setting most nights.

What the heck. So annoying


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 12, 2011)

I dreamed I was the Captain of a U-boat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2011)

you win, I'd rather be in school.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 12, 2011)

It was actually pretty cool. Standing on the front deck, watching the sun set, and listening to the hiss of the sea and the thrum of the diesels.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2011)

In my dream I was having an affair with a woman who was a wierd mix of people I've interacted with:

-My wife's best friend (best friend in the dream too)

-A woman I was supposed to testify as an expert witness against (Name &amp; occupation)

-Our neighbor who recently had a baby and is breasfeeding (in the dream she was lactating and was worried about the baby)

-the ATF agent woman in Sons of Anarchy who Jax "should not get in bed with" (in the dream I was told several times "Do not get in bed with that woman" - exact quote from Gemma)

Out of all of this I've learned not to have a beer before bed shortly after taking allergy medicine...


----------



## maryannette (Sep 12, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It was actually pretty cool. Standing on the front deck, watching the sun set, and listening to the hiss of the sea and the *[SIZE=12pt]thrum[/SIZE]* of the diesels.


Where did you get this word?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 12, 2011)

Merrimac said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > It was actually pretty cool. Standing on the front deck, watching the sun set, and listening to the hiss of the sea and the *[SIZE=12pt]thrum[/SIZE]* of the diesels.
> ...


Learned it long, long ago...

thrum 1 (thrm)

v. thrummed, thrum·ming, thrums

v.tr.

1. Music To play (a stringed instrument) idly or monotonously: thrummed a guitar.

2. To speak, repeat, or recite in a monotonous tone of voice; drone.

v.intr.

1. Music To strum idly on a stringed instrument.

2. To speak in a monotonous tone of voice; drone.

n.

A thrumming sound.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the work I'm doing today is thrumming.


----------



## benbo (Sep 12, 2011)

I thrum my nose at all that!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 12, 2011)

I laughed so hard, my thrumache hurt.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 12, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> In my dream I was having an affair with a woman who was a wierd mix of people I've interacted with:-My wife's best friend (best friend in the dream too)
> 
> -A woman I was supposed to testify as an expert witness against (Name &amp; occupation)
> 
> ...


You should write a story here, ala Dleg's in the 10k thread.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2011)

equipment gets pulled

equipment needs to be sent out for repair to be put back in inventory

boss asks that I follow up with repair / inventory process

I reply to boss saying I am waiting on quote

boss (micromanaging) making sure I am handling process

I get quote and continue process

boss asks me why I sent equipment out for repair...

Whiskey

Tango

Foxtrot

?

#@)$*@#_()%$U#[email protected]#[email protected]()#*R&amp;(@#$!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 15, 2011)

So, why did you send it out for repair?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you get a quote yet?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Can you follow up on the repair process?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2011)

Which process? The repair process or the can't-keep-my-sh*t-straight-because-I'm-too-busy-micromanaging-everyone process?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Which process? The repair process or the can't-keep-my-sh*t-straight-because-I'm-too-busy-micromanaging-everyone process?


Ms cannot handle multiple tasking and frequently appears confused when asked for project status. He frequently becomes belligerant when pressed for details.

Signed,

Ms's boss


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Which process? The repair process or the can't-keep-my-sh*t-straight-because-I'm-too-busy-micromanaging-everyone process?
> ...


MS also does not take direction from his superiors well. Often disruptive in the office. I would not be surprised if he is the start of a mutiny.

Signed,

MS's boss


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2011)

Only 6 more months until my 2011 review. I'll see what other directions I can manage following correctly, yet incorrectly, before then.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2011)

ROFLCOPTER!!!!

Just got an email back from the boss where I copied / pasted our previous email discussions and explained everything in a coherent and non-insulting way. His reply? "Good enough."


----------



## maryannette (Sep 15, 2011)

I used to have a boss like that. I just turned off emotions. I was prepared for 2 or 3 failures at "whatever", then feed it to him again and it's good. It's a difficult mindset.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2011)

About to have a face off with crazy lawyer/editor and the man. It's not going to go well. Hopefully, I won't use curse words, but right now those are the only ones popping up in my head.

I'm going to take my blood pressure medication.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2011)

can I get in on those meds too? I'm dealing with my old landlord who is refusing to give my deposit back because the house was dirty (aka, not "move-in ready"). What a douchebag.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2011)

wow...unless you left damage to walls or carpet, he must be smoking something to think a rental unit doesn't require some TLC before the next renter...CODB. Unless painting walls/shampooing carpet before departure was written into the lease he is crazy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2011)

although my FIL's last two tenants in two of his rentals left in the middle of the night so to speak without leaving a forwarding address so he got to keep the deposits. Both left while they were out of town on vacation.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 19, 2011)

Honestly, I just go ahead and assume I'll never see the deposit back. That way, you're happy when an honest landlord gives it back.

I was once charged 300 dollars for stove cleanup. Regardless of the fact that you could buy a new stove for that back then, I had never used the stove. The response, "So, sue us."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> wow...unless you left damage to walls or carpet, he must be smoking something to think a rental unit doesn't require some TLC before the next renter...CODB. Unless painting walls/shampooing carpet before departure was written into the lease he is crazy.


He told us when we moved in (over 2.5 years ago) that he would be replacing the carpet after we moved out as they were pretty much done then. He's trying to pin the carpet replacement in the basement on us because there was some cat urine in one of the corners as well as the "Killz" treatment he did to the floor. I can understand the Killz stuff to a certain extent, but he made us pay a $300 additional pet deposit. Between the pet deposit and the fact he said the carpets were done when we moved in, I don't think we should be on the hook for any of it.

I told him there would be a little bit of touch-up painting needed (cover nail holes for pictures), but nothing above and beyond regular maintenance he was supposed to do anyways.

Honestly, I think he's trying to use my security deposit because 1) he's lazy and was pissy for having to acutally do something and 2) the rent he was charging us (per contract) wasn't enough to cover his expenses and he was losing money having us there.

I definately plan on hiring a lawyer for this, but am holding off until he sends me the official statement of charges (per CO state law) which should be Wednesday.

The part that really has me mad is that he had these "expectations" for us (although not actually part of the contract), but he never did anything at the house if there was a problem. If there was a problem, I ended up having to fix it myself and deducting it from the rent. Plus he never repainted the exterior of the house, replaced the shingles, or restained the deck after a series of really bad hail storms a couple years ago.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 19, 2011)

^ Dex, had the same thing happen to me in college. I sub-leased for 3 months over a summer for one room in a 3BR townhouse. When I walked it down the "landlord" (realty agency) said there was a giant stain on the carpet but that it was there when they moved in and would not be part of the deposit. Ditto on the paint.

3 months later they take my deposit and say it was my fault. I could have fought it, but I had nothing in writing. I did get satisfaction by going into the realty agency, on a Saturday, full of home buyers, and loudly explain how they stole my deposit and what lying cheating agents they were.

Doubt it did much, but it got everyones attention and the branch manager pulled the agent aside as I was leaving.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2011)

Photograph all areas during the walkdown. Attach a "As Found" list to the contract and get the landlord (whoever) to sign that it's what they found, as well. It's worked for me. If nothing else, videotape (is that still a valid word?) the walkdown with the LL and show that he is aware of "as founds" prior to moving in.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2011)

We did have a walk-though list from before we moved in, although we don't have any pictures. Once I see what exactly he's billing me for, then I can make the call as to whether he's charging me for something he shouldn't be.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 20, 2011)

Micro-managing is getting really old...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A big scream for my sister. She has been transitioning into the office manager position at work...trying to teach the others what she did so they can now do that while she can move on to more manager duties. She got a give ol slap in the face, stab in the back yesterday when the owner of the company (where nepotism runs high) comes into her office and says yeah so I am hiring my wifes nephew to be the new office manager because he needs a job, his insurance company office is going bellyup...oh by the way you need to tell Jim (sort of the vice president of the company)about it. thanks bye.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 20, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A big scream for my sister. She has been transitioning into the office manager position at work...trying to teach the others what she did so they can now do that while she can move on to more manager duties. She got a give ol slap in the face, stab in the back yesterday when the owner of the company (where nepotism runs high) comes into her office and says yeah so I am hiring my wifes nephew to be the new office manager because he needs a job, his insurance company office is going bellyup...oh by the way you need to tell Jim (sort of the vice president of the company)about it. thanks bye.


so does she still get a promotion and the presumed associated wage increase? Why is it her responsibility to tell the VP of the new hiring? Sounds like a small operation, is it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2011)

^That part is still unknown at this time. That is just the way the owner is he does things without discussing with others or against what the group of upper management folks want. It is a smallish company they own/operate about 20-30 autobody repair shops in the chicago area.

An example of doing what he wants...the investment group said NO to buying two more autobody shops that were in $ trouble, but he went ahead and did it anyways.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> An example of doing what he wants...the investment group said NO to buying two more autobody shops that were in $ trouble, but he went ahead and did it anyways.


That won't last long.

Tell her to keep the resume polished up.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 20, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^That part is still unknown at this time. That is just the way the owner is he does things without discussing with others or against what the group of upper management folks want. It is a smallish company they own/operate about 20-30 autobody repair shops in the chicago area.
> An example of doing what he wants...the investment group said NO to buying two more autobody shops that were in $ trouble, but he went ahead and did it anyways.


20-30 autobody shops sounds like a decent sized outfit. Hard to believe that he has absolute authority if there's an investment group around, but if he's got the votes/power then he can do what he wants to. Did he turn those shops around or did they lose a bunch of money?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^That part is still unknown at this time. That is just the way the owner is he does things without discussing with others or against what the group of upper management folks want. It is a smallish company they own/operate about 20-30 autobody repair shops in the chicago area.
> ...


he has 51% of the votes. They are in the midst of reopening them under their name. One of my sisters many headaches because he neglected to tell her about them until the day before he wanted them reopened. Takes more than a couple days to transfer utilities, set up bank accounts, etc...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 20, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> he has 51% of the votes. They are in the midst of reopening them under their name. One of my sisters many headaches because he neglected to tell her about them until the day before he wanted them reopened. Takes more than a couple days to transfer utilities, set up bank accounts, etc...


good for him. I hope he takes care of your sister.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope your sister will be okay when the dust settles.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2011)

So I finally got the statement from the landlord regarding the deposit. He has the balls to bill me and additional $100 above the security deposit, including things like trash removal ($120), replacing two non-existant screens ($200), cleaning the carpets he told us would be replaced ($200), and full price for the one section of carpet he did replace ($520).

More than anything, I am pissed that he didnt even contact us to give us a chance to take care of things or even try to get something worked out. I really hate dealing with passive aggressive chicken-shits.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2011)

THat sucks dex!!! Hope you can negociate some of that away.

Well it seems like crisis avoided for my sister. She and the VP guy had a nice long 4 hr chat yesterday. The outcome was that the owners relative will not be getting the office manager spot, my sister gets to keep that position. THe new guy will be getting a newly created position that takes over anything related to the investment group...which was like a quarter of my sister workload, a portion of the VP's work load and a portion of the lawyer workload.

she is still not happy that the situation even came to pass, so she is probably still going to polish the ol' resume and put it out there and if the perfect dream job comes along, she wont have a difficult time in leaving.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 21, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> She and the VP guy had a nice long *4 hr chat* yesterday.


Four hours is a LONG chat. Glad things are better.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 21, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> THat sucks dex!!! Hope you can negociate some of that away.
> 
> Well it seems like crisis avoided for my sister. She and the VP guy had a nice long 4 hr chat yesterday. The outcome was that the owners relative will not be getting the office manager spot, my sister gets to keep that position. THe new guy will be getting a newly created position that takes over anything related to the investment group...which was like a quarter of my sister workload, a portion of the VP's work load and a portion of the lawyer workload.
> 
> she is still not happy that the situation even came to pass, so she is probably still going to polish the ol' resume and put it out there and if the perfect dream job comes along, she wont have a difficult time in leaving.


sounds like a reasonable solution. Best of luck to your sister in her new job, with a reduced workload.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 21, 2011)

A 4-hour chat is called a "come to Jesus" meeting.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2011)

It's always good to keep that resume fresh!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm going to freshen mine up this weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2011)

Febreeze Fresh?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a lawyer who deals with these issues and he's sending me a few links to state statutes as well as a template letter that essentially states "give me my money back in 7 days or I will sue you because these are all wear &amp; tear items".

I originally wanted to have a sit-down discussion with the landlord to try to work this out, but getting blindsided with this out of left field doesn't sit with me too well.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 21, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Just got off the phone with a lawyer who deals with these issues and he's sending me a few links to state statutes as well as a template letter that essentially states "give me my money back in 7 days or I will sue you because these are all wear &amp; tear items".
> I originally wanted to have a sit-down discussion with the landlord to try to work this out, but getting blindsided with this out of left field doesn't sit with me too well.


not sure what the vaule of your deposit is, but it generally costs at least $1000 to have a lawyer write a letter about anything.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2011)

The lawer is a friend of a friend and basically offered a free "consultation."

I'm writing the letter myself and the lawyer agreed to give it a once over. And typically Colorado doesn't allow lawyers in small claims court.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 21, 2011)

free is always good.


----------



## willsee (Sep 21, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> A 4-hour chat is called a "come to Jesus" meeting.


Only down south


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 21, 2011)

willsee said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > A 4-hour chat is called a "come to Jesus" meeting.
> ...


My 4 hour "chats" generally occur in a bar.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 23, 2011)

The boss told us this week multiple times that he was taking the day off, but he is hear at work. The dude probably put vacation time on his time sheet too as he has been known to do in the past.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2011)

So my boss manages to keep up with everything everyone does (or doesn't do) and even manages to respond to emails that are less than critical. However, when you ask about training that costs a few hundred dollars, he doesn't respond to the three emails that were sent over three weeks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2011)

gosh darn it. My sewing machine lightbulb blew this weekend, the Ikea desklamp i was going to use for light until I can find a replacement bulb also decided to stop working this weekend. I then opened the little stick on push lights I bought months ago for real cheap to use that only to find out it takes 3 aaa batteries and we only had 2 aaa batteries. seriously we have a boat load of aa, 9v, c and d, but only 2 aaa.

need a hard to find bulb, a new desk lamp (cuz who knows when I'll be able to get to ikea) and more batteries. Really need to make a big city shopping run this week.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 26, 2011)

Order online unless shipping is too much.


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2011)

Bullshit. I've been trying to get the Allstate National Claims office to contact me about a claim. No word. My local agent, who is the saving grace in this, called them on my behalf. The national rep claimed to have left messages for me on my home and cell phones. Neither. I can prove it as well. Local agent gave me the national rep's number and I called him directly. We'll see if the liar can call me back, or I should call him again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2011)

csb said:


> We'll see if the liar can call me back, or I should call him again.


Call him over and over. behave like an obsessed ex-girlfriend. "I really need to talk to you. Pleeeeease!" "I know you're listening. Call me!!" "I swear, you'd better call me. I know you're there." "Nice rabbit. Sure would be a shame if something happened to it."


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2011)

I've only called twice. His message says he's in the office all day, except for lunch. I managed to leave my first message during lunch. I called back again just to see if he'd answer. I'd like to get my roof replaced before it snows. PLUS, this has been going on for weeks.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2011)

csb said:


> I've only called twice. His message says he's in the office all day, except for lunch. I managed to leave my first message during lunch. I called back again just to see if he'd answer. I'd like to get my roof replaced before it snows. PLUS, this has been going on for weeks.


press "0" for the operator/receptionist and have him paged.

go online, get his e-mail and send him an e-mail with a "read" notification.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 30, 2011)

redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial redial


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2011)

He called me back and then sounded confused about my claim. I had to explain the total to him and then he told me had to call me back. This isn't going well.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2011)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!

This post if for CSB because I was told to come back... 

PCSing sucks, looking for a job at the new duty station, hopeful to get BACK into engineering... I love you guys and miss you!


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2011)

I saw a guy who had to be moving into town last night at the gas station. It reminded me to say a prayer for all of you military and military families who so often have to pack up everything and move. Thank you for the sacrifice and GOOD LUCK on the move and the job!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2011)

On what I fully expected to be the last mow of the season, I ended up having to buy fuel for the mower. gassed it up, did the front yard, no problem. Went to the backyard and just grazed a pyracantha stump and bent the f'n' blade. Third one this season. Those blades seem a lot more delicate than they used to be.

Curses.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 3, 2011)

My $150 Sears special is run-to-failure. Never done anything to the oil. Never touched the spark plug. Never cleaned / sharpened blade. Never cleaned fuel tank. Only thing I have done is shave off the nastied portion of the sponge air filter where it's exposed from the housing. It's not the greatest mower, but then again, I don't have the greatest lawn either.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2011)

I've had this one for thirteen years. Had it tuned once a couple of years back. I think I paid about $110 for it in March of 98.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> The lawer is a friend of a friend and basically offered a free "consultation."
> I'm writing the letter myself and the lawyer agreed to give it a once over. And typically Colorado doesn't allow lawyers in small claims court.


Today is day 7. If I don't get my security deposit by the end of today, I'll be on the phone tomorrow with the lawyer again...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

just out of curiocity how big was the security deposit?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 3, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> On what I fully expected to be the last mow of the season, I ended up having to buy fuel for the mower. gassed it up, did the front yard, no problem. Went to the backyard and just grazed a pyracantha stump and bent the f'n' blade. Third one this season. Those blades seem a lot more delicate than they used to be.
> Curses.


One time when we were moving, I mowed the lawn for the last time at the old house and hit a stump and bent the shaft. Bye, mower. Buy mower.



Master slacker said:


> My $150 Sears special is run-to-failure. Never done anything to the oil. Never touched the spark plug. Never cleaned / sharpened blade. Never cleaned fuel tank. Only thing I have done is shave off the nastied portion of the sponge air filter where it's exposed from the housing. It's not the greatest mower, but then again, I don't have the greatest lawn either.





Capt Worley PE said:


> I've had this one for thirteen years. Had it tuned once a couple of years back. I think I paid about $110 for it in March of 98.


I run my $150 Sears mower out of gas every year at the end of the season and change the oil every couple of years. It's at least 10 years old now. Only problem is that the front wheels are "ding-toed" so iut's getting tougher to push. New plug and air filter and bingo - it's tuned.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 3, 2011)

My mower was free (hand-me-down from dad when he started paying to have his yard mown). It's a Craftsman and still runs like a champ. I change the oil in it about every 2 years. I've sharpened the blade once in the 5 years I've owned it. I try to clean the clippings out of the blade once a year. I don't take great care of it, but I'd rather maintain it than buy a new one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

OMG! I was going to use my coke rewards points to get decks of playing cards for my inlaws for christmas, but the coupons is only good for a single deck. The card game they play takes 4 decks. I was going to get one made with minisnick, my neice, my nephew, then a group shot of the 3. But to buy the other 3 decks it will be $60. No way, not just for a deck of cards. Thats just crazy talk.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> OMG! I was going to use my coke rewards points to get decks of playing cards for my inlaws for christmas, but the coupons is only good for a single deck. The card game they play takes 4 decks. I was going to get one made with minisnick, my neice, my nephew, then a group shot of the 3. But to buy the other 3 decks it will be $60. No way, not just for a deck of cards. Thats just crazy talk.


It sounds like you're atlking about a total of 4 decks of cards with personal images on the back. If that's the case then $20/deck with a photo image that you provide doesn't sound too bad to me. Of course I haven't researched what it costs for a custom deck of playing cards.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I try to clean the clippings out of the blade once a year.


I hose off the underside and clean away caked up grass after every mow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I try to clean the clippings out of the blade once a year.
> ...


I don't think mrsnick uses it but our john deer has a hose attachment built into the blade cover thing to wash the blades.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> just out of curiocity how big was the security deposit?


$1500. It's enough to piss me off, but not enough to break the bank.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2011)

Not sure how long I've owned my mower. I think it's pushing 5-6 years now, but I bought it at Sears for $150. I've sharpened the blades once. Never touched the oil or sparkplug. It's been parked outside for the last 2.5 years (under the deck). Despite all of this, I can still get it to start on the 2nd or 3rd pull everytime.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 3, 2011)

My weedeater, on the other hand, is a bastard. The MIL gave it to me for Christmas a few years back and I think the gas is giving it issues. Whether it's the ethanol or the lack of use (I use it 3 times per year... maybe), I have to baby the throttle for it to not die. Maybe I'll tear it down this winter.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 3, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> My weedeater, on the other hand, is a bastard. The MIL gave it to me for Christmas a few years back and I think the gas is giving it issues. Whether it's the ethanol or the lack of use (I use it 3 times per year... maybe), I have to baby the throttle for it to not die. Maybe I'll tear it down this winter.


I just gave mine away. I had it for over 10 years and would only use 2-3 times a year max. It was always a royal PITA to start. I have yet to get a erplaceemnt but I going with electric AC or battery.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2011)

We have both a corded and a cordless trimmer. I wouldn't ever mess with a gas one because the one my mom bought in the nineties was a royal PITA.


----------



## csb (Oct 3, 2011)

If it can't be chopped down by the mower, it gets to live.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2011)

csb said:


> If it can't be chopped down by the mower, it gets to live.


If I followed these rules, it would look like I was a hay farmer along the backyard fences (at least at the old house)...


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an aluminum fence (wrought iron look alike), so that things a bitch to trim, but needs to get done. The only problem I had with my Husqvarna gas trimmer was that the pull cord got stuck. 6 security head screws later, I was back in business. My father on the other hand has a $400 Echo trimmer that crapped out and won't start. He's giving it to me for free, so I'll fix it and either keep it or sell it. When it was working, that thing was a BEAST.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2011)

AAAHHHH...driving home last night on the interstate I see something on my lap out of the corner of my eye...there was quarter sized black spider walking across my lap. Trying to brush him of my leg and driving at the same time was loads of fun...people probably thought I was nuts.


----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2011)

We found a three inch caterpillar in the living room this morning. I thought it was a crawling crayon at first. How does something that big get in the house?!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2011)

You're 5'-something and you get in the house. How tough could it be for a caterpillar?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Dang, another spider in the car this morning, not nearly as big as the other one but still a spider someplace it doesn't belong.


----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm hoping it can't open doors...

And another thing...why am I the only capable of calling the printer support number? Do men lack the ability to call about office equipment?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 5, 2011)

csb said:


> And another thing...why am I the only capable of calling the printer support number? Do men lack the ability to call about office equipment?


Now you know that's a woman's job.

  :joke:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2011)

csb said:


> And another thing...why am I the only capable of calling the printer support number? Do men lack the ability to call about office equipment?


yep


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 5, 2011)

Guys don't call the service number because we think we can fix it on our own. If it says it needs service, we're either taking a break from working on it or we just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 5, 2011)

csb said:


> I'm hoping it can't open doors...
> 
> And another thing...why am I the only capable of calling the printer support number? Do men lack the ability to call about office equipment?


a real man would get a baseball bat and go all gansta on that printer's a$$


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 5, 2011)

^^^ That was a fax machine, though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 6, 2011)

Filed the paperwork with small-claims court this morning against my landlord. Mediation is set for 2pm on Nov 3rd. If we can't get things resolved through mediation then we make our cases to the judge later that afternoon. Now to find a process server to get the paperwork delivered to the landlord...


----------



## CbusPaul (Oct 6, 2011)

Call Byron McElderry...He always gets the papers served. Very cordial too.


----------



## csb (Oct 6, 2011)

csb said:


> Bullshit. I've been trying to get the Allstate National Claims office to contact me about a claim. No word. My local agent, who is the saving grace in this, called them on my behalf. The national rep claimed to have left messages for me on my home and cell phones. Neither. I can prove it as well. Local agent gave me the national rep's number and I called him directly. We'll see if the liar can call me back, or I should call him again.


I finally talked to him last week, he seemed confused by his job, said he'd call. Hasn't called.

Today I log on and see that my claim has been reassigned to a new person. Got transferred to voice mail from a main line.

Still not happy.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2011)

csb said:


> I saw a guy who had to be moving into town last night at the gas station. It reminded me to say a prayer for all of you military and military families who so often have to pack up everything and move. Thank you for the sacrifice and GOOD LUCK on the move and the job!


Thank you CSB, we should close on the house from the last move this month, hopeful that this one will sell a bit faster. Looking for a job up in VA so I can move at the same time as the hubby... right now I just have the attitude that I don't want to be left behind to deal with things...


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 10, 2011)

Blahhhh.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally got a response from the landlord on Friday. Actually it was from his attorney, and the letter basically said that they will sue us if we sue them. This is getting interesting very quickly...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 10, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Finally got a response from the landlord on Friday. Actually it was from his attorney, and the letter basically said that they will sue us if we sue them. This is getting interesting very quickly...


Dex, try pointing to your picture in Profile. A small square that says Change will appear. Click on it and there you go.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Finally got a response from the landlord on Friday. Actually it was from his attorney, and the letter basically said that they will sue us if we sue them. This is getting interesting very quickly...


i thought lawyers were involved in small claims court?

YOu need to go on judge judy...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2011)

Lawyers are typically not allowed in court. However, if the defense submits paperwork saying they will be represented by an attorney, then the prosecution can bring one too. This paperwork needs to be submitted by a certain time and follow certain rules.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 13, 2011)

Colorado is changing from a 3 year license renewal to a 2 year. Just another way they tax us.

BS!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2011)

wow how much is the renewal fee? Is this PE license or drivers license?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Colorado is changing from a 3 year license renewal to a 2 year. Just another way they tax us.
> 
> BS!


It's been every 2 years for the PE for a while now. I renewed last year and it was only good for 2. Never knew it was 3 before. Renewal fees are ~$75.

Driver's license is every 5 years and costs ~$20.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 13, 2011)

I was talking PE license. I had received an email talking about change to 3 year. Maybe I'm confused.. I figure they're prepping us for an a$$ ream as they did with the electrician's license. Tripled fee, added continuing education all in what looks to be an effort to drum up fees for the state.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 13, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado is changing from a 3 year license renewal to a 2 year. Just another way they tax us.
> ...


$75 for two years? We pay $200 for one year...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


Everything's bigger in Texas.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2011)

From the DORA website:



> *License Renewal Information.* All professional engineer licenses are activated for a period of two years from the original date of licensure, at which time the license must be renewed to continue practicing.


http://www.dora.stat...icensing/PE.htm


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2011)

Got this email today, which cdc is talking about.

Dear Licensee:

Your license expiration date is changing to one biennial date for all Colorado licensed Architects, Professional Engineers, and Professional Land Surveyors: October 31, 2013.

As a result of this change, you will be receiving a license with the new expiration date and you will not need to renew your license by the previous expiration date on your old license. Please destroy your old license when you receive the new replacement. Expect to receive your new license by the end of this calendar year.

You will be notified within 6-8 weeks of your new expiration date of October 31, 2013 that your license is ready for renewal. Remember: Timely renew your license and keep your contact information, including your email address, current by visiting the Division homepage at www.dora.state.co.us/registrations and clicking the button on the left titled “Registrations Online Services.”

For more information regarding the Board of Licensure for Architects, Professional Engineers and Professional Land Surveyors, please visit www.dora.state.co.us/aes.

If you have any questions about the license expiration date change and your new license, please contact us at [email protected] or 303.894.2270.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahh, I get it now. They want everyone on the same cycle instead of renewing a group every 6 months.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 13, 2011)

That must be it. Thx.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got the same email. Its a free license extension till Oct 2013.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 14, 2011)

Stupid F'ing computer. My comp at home finally blue-screened itself to death. I really don't have the desire (or money) to mess with this today...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm curious why the state thinks a whole bunch of licensing fees once every two years is better than getting licensing fees every 6 months.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 14, 2011)

Staffing?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 14, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> I'm curious why the state thinks a whole bunch of licensing fees once every two years is better than getting licensing fees every 6 months.


It makes budgeting easier. really.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 14, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious why the state thinks a whole bunch of licensing fees once every two years is better than getting licensing fees every 6 months.
> ...


I know that's how the licenses are for nurses. My wife had to renew her license a few months after getting it because of when she got it in relation to the global renewal period.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bloopity Bloop... why is it that as soon as one problem is solved and barely in the rearview mirror, you slam into the next one with the front of your imaginary truck.


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 19, 2011)

*FFAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH......!!!!!!!!!!*

The level of douchebaggery is extremely high around here today.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 19, 2011)

I need to send more money in... i'm only a charter member... a drunk one at that, but still... and I never got my bumper sticker... booo. at least that is a good thing since i totaled the truck back in june...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a statement to say that this week is going to suck. That is all.


----------



## mizzoueng (Oct 24, 2011)

not starting out well here either. Kitchen is still a warzone and starting to really wear on me. At least the fans and dehumidifers are gone.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2011)

The week just got that much better this morning! I got to come in at my regualr 6:00 AM time instead of the 4:45 AM time like yesterday... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 25, 2011)

Today, I have

-Woken up late.

-Gotten sicker while preparing for work. (I still have the full ear/nose/throat fun from the flu; this was stomach related)

-Been complained to for getting to work half an hour late.

-Discovered that my e-mail hasn't been working properly since I left work yesterday; "nothing" came through since 2 PM.

-Spilled a hot drink; fortunately, not on myself.

-Had a project almost get delayed 6 months for a paperwork reason.

-discovered that my pants had an inside-out pocket (whoops!)

-Driven across town to try to resolve the e-mail issue, only to discover that wasn't it.

-Passed the e-mail issue to someone else, assuming they'd actually bother trying to fix it.

-Been complained to for not dealing with an e-mail I was sent last night.

But hey, at least my lunch hour (11-noon) was OK. Only got interrupted while eating three times.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 25, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Today, I have -Woken up late. -Gotten sicker while preparing for work. (I still have the full ear/nose/throat fun from the flu; this was stomach related) -Been complained to for getting to work half an hour late. -Discovered that my e-mail hasn't been working properly since I left work yesterday; "nothing" came through since 2 PM. -Spilled a hot drink; fortunately, not on myself. -Had a project almost get delayed 6 months for a paperwork reason. -discovered that my pants had an inside-out pocket (whoops!) -Driven across town to try to resolve the e-mail issue, only to discover that wasn't it. -Passed the e-mail issue to someone else, assuming they'd actually bother trying to fix it. -Been complained to for not dealing with an e-mail I was sent last night. But hey, at least my lunch hour (11-noon) was OK. Only got interrupted while eating three times.


God is trying to tell you something.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2011)

If you have three lunches within one hour, me thinks you need to spread those out into three separate 20-minute lunches.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 25, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> If you have three lunches within one hour, me thinks you need to spread those out into three separate 20-minute lunches.


Hah.

No, I was sitting down at my desk while eating, and had three different people come babble at me ask me questions. Happens every day, usually 5-6 times. We don't have a breakroom or any other place that would be convenient to eat. The worst is my boss, who not only asks me questions but also stands there waiting for a detailed response.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't need to scream, but just had an "UGH" moment. We all have annual goals for reducing prime costs. A co-worker told me he's going to claim something that is no where near a prime cost reduction per the policy. I told him it doesn't fit and the reasons why. He told me that he's going to do it anyway to meet his goal. Ugh (face palm). Well, I *own* the global policy on how it works. He thinks that by going over my head to our boss that he'll get his way.

Typical of him, though. He has an aggressive attitude and thinks he's always right. Whatever.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 26, 2011)

AAAAAAGH! When is this stupid paper going to be done? Why am I doing all the work? Lawyers and college professors are lame. Do some real work. Sheesh.

k. thx.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 2, 2011)

@#*($JD(JDQ*()WR#[email protected]*#()#J*[email protected]([email protected]@!~!!!!!!!!!!!

i hate PO tracking and organizing.


----------



## pbrme (Nov 7, 2011)

^seams like you do a lot at your work between this and reviews.

I HATE IT whenever I stay up late on Sunday, to squeeze in one more show or movie, beer, etc... to finally make it into bed, accidentally wake the cat up and listen to it lick itself back to sleep for the next 30 min.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Finally got a response from the landlord on Friday. Actually it was from his attorney, and the letter basically said that they will sue us if we sue them. This is getting interesting very quickly...


Final update on this story:

We had our day in court last Thursday (Nov. 3rd), and basically close to the worst case scenario played out. We had to wait in the seating area of the courtroom while we waited for our mandatory mediation session, and while we waited we quickly learned that we did not want to get in front of this particular judge. He was definitely not in a good mood and was dealing with a pair of squabbling ladies who were just pissing him off more with their lack of preparation and their inability to even illustrate a reason to be in court. After about 20 minutes, the judge had to call a time-out because these ladies were creating a back-up of people waiting for mediation (which made him even more upset).

So when we finally got back to talk with the mediator, we find out he was the mediator for the two ladies in court in front of us and was also in a bad mood (although much better than the judge). The mediator listened to our side (with the landlord out of the room), then listened to their side (with us out of the room), then talked with us again separately to discuss options. He told us that the landlord had a pretty strong case and that things would probably not go well for us if we went in front of the judge because the landlord had receipts, invoices, and some intentionally not-so-flattering photos of the house. They even showed up with a counter-claim of ~$700 more (also with backup).

The landlord ended up making a few concessions with what they had told us they would do, we conceded a few things, and ultimately we agreed that the deposit stays with them, that neither of us owes the other anything else, and that neither of us can go after the other for anything more if discovered later.

So on one hand I paid $150 in court &amp; prep costs to not pay the landlord the $93 he originally billed me, but on the other hand by paying a little more to the courts I ended up not having to pay $700 more to the landlord plus we now have protections in place to keep us from getting sued from more BS charges in the future.

Oh well, at least this chapter of my life is done and I don't have to deal with that POS house again.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 9, 2011)

Exception Collection said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > If you have three lunches within one hour, me thinks you need to spread those out into three separate 20-minute lunches.
> ...



Simple soulution, take a bite of food, and give the detailed response with your mouth full... I bet they won't bug you again if you even go far enough to have some food fall out due to your excitement of the subject.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 9, 2011)

thats disgusting but true!!!

darn it i have had somethign in my eye for the last 20 minutes. I've tried eye drops toget the eyes to water and still nada.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't understand auto insurance. I am going over my bill for adding the Bronco to the policy and I discover that the rate for my Camaro went up. I called customer service to find out why that vehicle's rate went up, and they said it was basically because I added the third vehicle. How does this make sense? Somehow I am more likely to wreck my car now that I have another one parked in the driveway?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I don't understand auto insurance. I am going over my bill for adding the Bronco to the policy and I discover that the rate for my Camaro went up. I called customer service to find out why that vehicle's rate went up, and they said it was basically because I added the third vehicle. How does this make sense? Somehow I am more likely to wreck my car now that I have another one parked in the driveway?


overcrowding?

I know State Farm will charge you more if you have more vehicles than eligible drivers in the household....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2011)

My wife threw out the idea that people with more "toys" are more likely to use and consequently break said toys...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 11, 2011)

^ I don't buy that argument, actually if the number of drivers remained the same and the number of vehicles increased, then the liklihood of damaging a single vehicle should be less because you can't drive two at the same time.

I agree with you in that I don't see why the premium for an existing vehicle on the policy would get increased because another vehicle was added. Of course, the overall cost of the policy would go up (additonal premiums for the additional vehicle) but unless the primary driver assigned to the existing vehicle changed, I would expect that the premium for the existing vehicle should not change due to the addition.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, absolutely nothing changed as far as primary driver, primary use, location, etc. We only added the 3rd vehicle and listed it as a "recreational" use. Wierd part is that my wife's jeep's premium was unchanged.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 14, 2011)

USAA + extra vehicle = lower cost


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 14, 2011)

maybe they think you are more likely to back into one of your vehicles, since you now have more targets to hit.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 15, 2011)

OWIEFMEW(FJ*#$*()U^MJRIOMWEJFFSDHC()#$!!!!

Stupid )#$%#$) microsoft and their crashing Excel!!! AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## DS58 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lately the gas stations around here have been adding obnoxious audio/video ad machines at the pump. Someone has tried to sell my idle attention without my permission and it is incredibly annoying. These things are LOUD. It is like they are yelling at you to buy stuff. So far we are boycotting the stations that do this, but more and more are adding them. I may need to wear earplugs just to buy gas. It's like those scenes in Minority Report where everyone is constantly trying to sell you stuff.

:angry:


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I have seen those...but not many. I agree they were loud. I don't remember where I was but there were audio/visual ads in the bathrooms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2011)

They have a mute button. At least the few around my house do. It's a quick learning process as to when you should hit the mute so that you don't have to hit it multiple times because some of them are "reset" once you do something to the pump (insert card, remove handle, etc.). Some of them are only on timers so that when you hit mute, it only stays quiet for 30-60 seconds.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 15, 2011)

No mute button.


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2011)

Give it the mute fist, mute hammer, or mute ice scraper.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2011)

Mute bootheel works well too.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 15, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Mute bootheel works well too.



wow, now that would be some flexability!


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm behind on projects, and a coworker is out this week. So of course we have an urgent non-engineering thing that needs to be done, and it gets handed off to me (it was originally MIA-coworker's thing.)

I spent *6 hours* on it. And got very frustrated. And dropped a cluster F bomb at work for the first time ever - my coworkers "didn't even know (I) knew how to swear."

Correction: 7.5 hours total.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 15, 2011)

Wanna track some purchase orders with me?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Wanna track some purchase orders with me?


Isn't that also known as the eighth circle of hell?


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2011)

Lost the cap on my front tooth yesterday at the hands of some beef jerky. New cap looks better than the old one (even I can't tell it's there by looking at it), but it should for frickin' $315 for what is, in essence, a pinky-nail sized dab of epoxy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 17, 2011)

DS58 said:


> No mute button.


On the one station that has it near me, the speakers are for the general area, nt just the pump you are using. It really doesn't bother me all that much, which is surprising.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 18, 2011)

People who have no idea how their computers and software work other than the on/off really annoy me. I suspect most people have never ever even seen a command line.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 22, 2011)

My Garmin 305 seems to have died. 

It will only turn on when it's plugged in, which isn't terribly conducive for trying to use it while running.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you tried a really long extension cord?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 22, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Have you tried a really long extension cord?


BRILLIANT!!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 28, 2011)

Just found out via email that a guy I hired in with (nice guy and in another department) just got a healthy promotion. I've met all the requirements for a basic promotion for 1.5 years, but get stonewalled every time I bring it up to my boss. These are the kinds of things make a guy review and update his resume.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 29, 2011)

there are 5 file types to create a shape file, I need all 5... if you don't send them to me, then your project is either not going to show up on my screen, or it will project in the middle of the ocean. I can't analyze projects in the middle of the ocean, my authority does not extend that far. I can't magically project the approved polygon on your plans so no, I have no clue if you could color inside the lines. And no I won't approve anything unless I can make a comparison so I don't go to jail if you made a mistake.

6 out of 7 today, all of them are trying to build things in the ocean.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 29, 2011)

Waterworld?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 29, 2011)

Piper Alpha?


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 29, 2011)

apparently, I am working for the wrong branch


----------



## envirotex (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate snarky tech support people..."I can't reproduce that error...it works fine for me."

[email protected]#^ $&amp;()@!!! and your sister, too.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 8, 2011)

sounds a lot like "Sales Guy vs. Web Dude"from: http://www.thewebsiteisdown.com/ &lt;br&gt;Here's the youtube also&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt; &lt;iframe width="420" height="315" src=&amp;quot;http://www.youtube.com/embed/W8_Kfjo3VjU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;


----------



## envirotex (Dec 8, 2011)

^^^it was definitely the web dude.


----------



## Exception Collection (Dec 8, 2011)

envirotex said:


> I hate snarky tech support people..."I can't reproduce that error...it works fine for me."
> 
> [email protected]#^ $&amp;()@!!! and your sister, too.


When I run into that, I tend to just smirk a bit. I think I annoyed the office manager when I did that earlier today (I'm our IT dept.)


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2011)

to the


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2011)

top


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2011)

Next time I don't feel like doing something assigned to my role, I'm just going to quietly dump it on to someone in the other department, let it sit for 8 months, and tell their boss that I assumed they were doing it.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2011)

You just described everything in construction, ever.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, at least you go into your job knowing that someone else is f#$%ing you. I got a short email from their boss asking if I'm done yet. WTF?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2011)

Well are you?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2011)

)#$(%*_#$))$(%)#$*!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you get the memo about the TPS reports?


----------



## Exception Collection (Dec 15, 2011)

Supe said:


> You just described everything in construction, ever.


Not everything. Sometimes they don't tell you they changed it 8 months ago until today... and oh by the way the inspector is on his way over, can you approve this?

I've gotten no less than 5 calls of that nature this week *and last week*, and (as the IT person in our office) I'm also dealing with a failed computer (the office manager's... in the middle of billing), a new employee that's rather irritating, and an Architect that is screaming for final documentation... when I haven't gotten a single set of drawings with any of the 15 details I already gave them.

Oh yeah, and I discovered an error in a package I stamped. Nothing dangerous, but it's a head-desk worthy mistake so I'm rather embarrassed at having included it under my stamp. And it's not even my error - it's in information my client supplied me, and has apparently been supplying this company for at least 8 years over a hundred or so projects.


----------



## willsee (Dec 15, 2011)

I really really wish my NCEES Record references would send all of their stuff in so I can apply for my Kentucky license before the end of the year.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2011)

&lt;POOF!&gt; Granted. However, Kentucky doesn't know what engineering is.

Wait...

... wrong thread.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if Kentucky even knows what it is anyways...

Oh hi Wil, didn't see you there...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Well, at least you go into your job knowing that someone else is f#$%ing you. I got a short email from their boss asking if I'm done yet. WTF?



I could go in so many directions with this....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2011)

Next time you're gonna get my hopes up, could you please take me to a grease monkey? 'Cause I like to get lubed before I get FUCKED! Huh?! Some lube would be nice! Or at least a courtesy lick! How about a little courtesy lick next time you decide to FUCK me!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 16, 2011)

does he really say grease monkey? do they have grease monkey's in Colorado?

I was thinking more along the lines ... and is he done yet...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 16, 2011)

or are you really screaming?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, there are Grease Monkey's in Colorado...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah my favorite time in a meeting is when someone turns to you and asks "So how long will all this take?" and I respond "At minimum 4-5 days". Then they tell you it has to be submitted Friday...

...F


----------



## envirotex (Jan 4, 2012)

sounds like some OT for you...


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Had granite counters put in a few weeks ago. Big ding in the edge of the counter with a lousy repair. Noticed after they left. They came out to try and repair again, but maybe made it worse. The edge and top are a bit rounded now.

We haven't paid anything yet. Worried if they try and replace the entire pice, it'll damage collateral items such as undermount sink upon removal. Anyone have any experience dealing with this type of headache? Should we make them replace it, or call it good enough and ask for discounted price? What amount would be reasonable?

What a F*&amp;kin PITA!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2012)

^^^another issue would be getting slabs to match what is already installed...could be if they replace it, the new granite won't match the old-new granite...

the joys of remodeling and homeownership.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 13, 2012)

there is one slab remaining which is identical to the troubled one


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2012)

If you don't replace it, you will see it FOREVER. Trust me, it's better this way.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2012)

if there is a slab that matches, I would get them to replace it, and cover any damages incurred while they are replacing it...they should not have installed the damaged slab in the first place.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 15, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> If you don't replace it, you will see it FOREVER. Trust me, it's better this way.





envirotex said:


> if there is a slab that matches, I would get them to replace it, and cover any damages incurred while they are replacing it...they should not have installed the damaged slab in the first place.


This


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 16, 2012)

Too many reasons to vent and too detailed to explain. Consider the following my screaming / venting showcase.

&lt;ahem&gt;

*)(@#IR)_(K#R)# )(#$ 0498r5349r09k4 -034990i r0-94i 0349i 0-349ti 09if0a9kf wioej 09efsmjsoiwef9s0i09gir09gi 09ri5y-I())_( T(I)( T09g 09k0-95ui4059tyi 90 i09)$#58 $)()*)$#-0()$0(%)*#$% )(@#IR)_(K#R)# )(#$ 0498r5349r09k4 -034990i r0-94i 0349i 0-349ti 09if0a9dmkcfw9i0-9fjalkf i09gir09gi 09ri5y-I())_( T(I)( T09g 09k0-95ui4059tyi 90 i09)$#58 $)()*)$#-0()sdlfkiopmfe0- d0-sdf0(%)*#$% )(@#IR)_(K#R)# )(#$ 0498r5349r09k4 -034990i r0-94i 0349i 0-349ti 09if0a9kf i09gir09gi 09ri5y-I())_( T(I)( skldml04568040--09*)_d98s90f$% )(@#IR)_(K#R)# )(#$ 0498r5349r09k4 -034990i r0-94i 0349i 0-349ti 09if0a9kf i09gir09gi 09ri5y-I589sdfjkLJJ0990we4r)*#$%)(@#IR)_(K#R)# )(#$ 09erLKJfSE()fi0 09uf09ikfZA)a-09if0a9kf i09gir09gi 09ri5y-I())_( T(I)( T09g 09k0-95ui4059tyi 90 i09)$#58 $)()*)$#-0()$0(%)*#$% )(@#IR)_(K#R)# )(#$ OIjfwe045jmS)(Duswfjiowe009if0a9kf i09gir09gi 09ri5y-I())_( T(I)( T09g 09k0-95ui4059tyi 90 i09)$#58 $)()*)$#-0()$0(%)*#$%)(@#IR)_(K#R)# )(#$ 0498r5349r09k4 -034990i r0-94i 0349i 0-OIsjf30495um)_t6i3409)_*(&amp;$&amp;()&amp;()@#$I)( T09g 09k0-95ui4059tyi 90 i09)$#58 $)()*)$#-0()$0(%)*#$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 17, 2012)

i really don't want to work this afternoon. It was nice having yeterday off.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 18, 2012)

Repair #2 on the slab and it looks better, but not really right. [email protected]$%$K. Might have to bite the bullet and replace the counter-top.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

On top of the four 2012 goals I have proposed, I am expected to have more goals in which I prove performance impact where I have *NO* direct or substantial influence. Yeah. Ok. :smileyballs:

It's expected that we each have 3 - 5 goals annually. Last year I had 8. This year is looking to be 9. $%*)#$(%*!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2012)

can a goal be an overall reduction of goals?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

I won't even bother with that since there is NO way it would be completed. :\


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 18, 2012)

Ste easy goals where can exceed their expectations.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2012)

Rarely possible. Boss defines where the goal is set. It's usually pretty damn high.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 20, 2012)

People are rude and selfish and there is nothing I can do to change that, but this will be the last time I bend over backwards to do a favor for someone. I think if I'm doing you a favor, you should make it easy for me. And then to cancel the whole thing after I rescheduled everything I had planned. Boo. end rant.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 20, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> but this will be the last time I bend over backwards to do a favor for someone


You're giving up on all of mankind?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 20, 2012)

no, just the people who have let me down so far


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 20, 2012)

So when you were bent over, they let you down?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 20, 2012)

yup... fell on my head too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 20, 2012)

They make toys that help with that...


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 20, 2012)

People can suck. Just expect it!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2012)

*MOTHER F***ER!!! *

Editing a spreadsheet that is embedded in a Word document. Evidently, it doesn't autosave and Excel decides to tell me that an error occurred and needs to be restarted. Guess what the **** happens... All of my changes are freakin' gone when I reopen it. Microsoft can go slowly die in hell for all I care at this point.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> *MOTHER F***ER!!! *
> 
> Editing a spreadsheet that is embedded in a Word document. Evidently, it doesn't autosave and Excel decides to tell me that an error occurred and needs to be restarted. Guess what the **** happens... All of my changes are freakin' gone when I reopen it. Microsoft can go slowly die in hell for all I care at this point.


What version of Office are you running?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2012)

2007. I think the next computer we get at home when the current one dies will not have MS office, but Open Office instead.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> 2007. I think the next computer we get at home when the current one dies will not have MS office, but Open Office instead.


Interesting. You can adjust your auto-save parameters within the user options. I believe the frequency in which it auto-saves can also be modified. I run both 2007 and 2010 and have yet to encounter a crash. Might be what type of files you are working with as well, legacy extension vs. the new extension. When possible, I always save to the new extension so there are no discrepancies. Also, did it not give you an option to attempt a recovery?


----------



## envirotex (Jan 24, 2012)

I use OpenOffice on my kids netbooks. It's awesome, never have had any problems with it...We're going to get a new desktop at home soon and I will probably use that over iWork as well...


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 25, 2012)

I use open office and it has some bugs. but overall it's more reliable than MS office.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jan 26, 2012)

Must. Restrain. Fist. Of. DEATH. Beware the dreaded WALL OF TEXT.

Summary: Nurse Practitioner (NP) causes me massive disruptions in my life, and is in general incompetent and incredibly frustrating. Not covered: She's nearly killed my wife, twice in two weeks.

About 5 or 6 months ago, my Primary care was handed off from one FNP (whose work I loved) to another; the one that I had been seeing had done a wonderful job for me (good enough that I strongly recommended her to multiple transwomen). So I was leery about the new person taking over.

The first time I saw her was to "introduce" her to me, and to discuss my treatment, and to make sure she had all the documentation she needed. I did *not* want to have any issues with my medicines.

In any case, we discussed everything beforehand. A few visits later, I'm sick and have massive buildup in my ear/nose/throat... and I'm having massive mood swings, because my chewable meds aren't being entirely absorbed properly due to how much buildup I had. So I suggest that maybe I should go on injectables, because this happens every year.

We discuss it for a while, going back and forth, and she says she'll research it and write me a prescription if she decides it's reasonable.

A few months later, I've received the prescription but haven't picked it up. Went down to get it, and the pharmacy asks me if I'm self-administering it (and if so, have I done it before) or having the doctor do it.

I tell them the NP didn't give me any instructions, so I'll call them in the morning. The pharmacist is very agitated by this, but finally decides to give me the med.

I go in yesterday for my appt, and the NP has *NO CLUE* how she arrived at the dosage or how to administer the injection. COMPLETELY CLUELESS. And she claims she wasn't told why I was coming (the assistant, a friend of mine, says otherwise), so she didn't have time to look it up... so can I please come back next week to get the injection, *if* she gave me the right dose?

That PISSES ME OFF. I spent $45 on a bottle of meds I may not be able to use... and, if she *did* give me the wrong dose, could screw me up for a *month* if I had taken it self-administered. Not only that, but I'm in the middle of a fairly busy period of work, and I've had a high number of appointments in the past two weeks (4 or 5) due to my and my wife's issues (she can't drive, so I provide transportation).

And, another thing... I had sent the assistant a copy of the new passport guidelines, and requested a letter from the doctor that the NP has been coordinating with. The NP apparently got very confused; she'd apparently never spoken to the doctor my old primary care was talking to. She then asked that the letter be sent to my therapist, because *she* has no clue if I'm being correctly medically treated for my condition.

Come *on* lady, YOU'RE THE ONE PRESCRIBING MY MEDICINE. If *you* don't know that, WHO WILL!?

Quite frankly, as a person that holds a license that is similar in danger level (if not in education requirements) to a physician, this woman's ability to practice medicine *terrifies* me.

/Rant off


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^Huh????

Hey Dude. Why don't you go to a doctor? And am gonna leave it like that because for the life of me, I can't understand your post. Anyways, wish you recover from whatever illness you have. How is that the NP almost killed your wife in twice in two weeks?


----------



## Exception Collection (Jan 26, 2012)

Undertaker said:


> ^^^Huh????
> 
> Hey Dude. Why don't you go to a doctor? And am gonna leave it like that because for the life of me, I can't understand your post. Anyways, wish you recover from whatever illness you have. How is that the NP almost killed your wife in twice in two weeks?


I'm going to a NP because my insurance - and all other insurances available in my state - excludes my single biggest issue. Given that I will have upwards of $30k in medical bills in the next four years and I'm working part-time at the moment, a NP that costs 50% of the doctor makes a lot more sense.

As for how she nearly killed my wife... ok, I might be exaggerating slightly. But only slightly. Basically, she prescribed meds that drove my wife's clotting ability into the ground, then overcorrected and drove her clotting through the roof.

Also, not a dude.


----------



## Flounder (Jan 26, 2012)

Exception Collection said:


> Also, not a dude.


Anymore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 26, 2012)

> Also, not a dude.


I use dude to refer to anyone, genderless word in my book. better than dudette...doesn't roll off the tongue as nicely


----------



## Exception Collection (Jan 26, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> > Also, not a dude.
> 
> 
> I use dude to refer to anyone, genderless word in my book. better than dudette...doesn't roll off the tongue as nicely


True. I suppose it's one of those spoken-written differences; being called dude (by a person) doesn't bother me in the slightest, but being called dude online drives me crazy, because people assume I'm male.



Flounder said:


> Anymore.



No, I'd say never. Was the ugly duckling ever really a duck?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 26, 2012)

it says female under gender... why would you think someone is assuming you are male because they called you dude?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2012)

Dude,



Exception Collection said:


> Flounder said:
> 
> 
> > Anymore.
> ...


Dude, that's not even a valid point for your argument.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Flounder said:


> Exception Collection said:
> 
> 
> > Also, not a dude.
> ...


LOL!!!



snickerd3 said:


> I use dude to refer to anyone, genderless word in my book. better than dudette...doesn't roll off the tongue as nicely


+1

EDIT: LOL @ the post by MS too!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 26, 2012)

Tim Thomas (goalie for the Bruins) snubbed the President and turned down a visit on Monday. Now the Governor of MA is criticizing him for a lack of manors and grace. That is the problem with this F*&amp;'n country. A man gives a valid reason for opting out of the meeting and he is a bad guy with bad manors. Since when did the President of the US become more than a man? And why is it that we should cast aside our rights to appease the powers that be?

F' that $h!t!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2012)

Agree that Deval should keep out of it, but there is some validation to his point that this is a reception at the White House honoring the Bruins. It's not about Tim Thomas. It's a high profile event for both the President and the Bruins organization. The high road would be to just go and accept the accolade and as an individual keep a low profile.

It IS definitely his right to opt out and it's the media that pushes the issue but nowadays everything is "news" so to expect his absence to go unnoticed is pretty naive. It's better than the other option available which would be to go and meet the President and spout his beliefs and disrespect him to his face.

I personally don't see why these professional sports teams have these White House receptions period.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 27, 2012)

The only reason I called him her(or whatever) Dude was because he/she/it mentioned on his/her/its post the words "my wife". After reading engineergurl's post realized the gender thing. I am afraid to even imagine what is going on here but then it says transwomen. I can only say that gotta hurt. No wonder is taking meds. Bottom line is we have a Dude that wants to be a Dudette so wants to cut his thingy but on the same token likes women so goes and marries one. Clear enough. It has to be a joke. Just out of curiosity Ex, did you already snip snip it ?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> I personally don't see why these professional sports teams have these White House receptions period.


QFT.


----------



## The Car (Jan 27, 2012)

Flounder said:


> Exception Collection said:
> 
> 
> > Also, not a dude.
> ...


A near Miss?



Undertaker said:


> I am afraid to even imagine what is going on here but then it says transwomen.


Is that a woman that drives a Trans Am?

Udden, udden


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 27, 2012)

The Car said:


> A near Miss?


You are a sick SOB Dude. Thats funny as hell.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Undertaker said:


> The only reason I called him her(or whatever) Dude was because he/she/it mentioned on his/her/its post the words "my wife". After reading engineergurl's post realized the gender thing. I am afraid to even imagine what is going on here but then it says transwomen. I can only say that gotta hurt. No wonder is taking meds. Bottom line is we have a Dude that wants to be a Dudette so wants to cut his thingy but on the same token likes women so goes and marries one. Clear enough. It has to be a joke. Just out of curiosity Ex, did you already snip snip it ?


I need to stop reading these at work. Literally laughing out loud and getting weird looks....LOL!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2012)

Dammit. Just ran the preliminary #'s for this years taxes: we paid over $20k last year and still owe an additional $3500. Why was I so happy about that pay raise again?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2012)

our prelim #s without the mortgage interest, child care etc...we would basicall break even, but with the deductions we should be getting something back, not much, but something


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2012)

That reminds me that I have to start collecting forms...


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 28, 2012)

TAXES!

Gimme a flat rate and get rid of these complex BS forms


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 28, 2012)

Take a tip from me. Don't do them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2012)

Ours are actually fairly easy since we don't have nearly enough deductions to itemize.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 30, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ours are actually fairly easy since we don't have nearly enough deductions to itemize.


I usually only have 1 deduction, but mortgage interest changes my owing money to me getting money every year. This year, I had a significant charitable donation that also helped.


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ours are actually fairly easy since we don't have nearly enough deductions to itemize.
> ...


Hoping that's the case for me this year!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ours are actually fairly easy since we don't have nearly enough deductions to itemize.


The problem is that once your income reaches a certain point, a lot of those deductions start to go away or are reduced...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 30, 2012)

I try to do my best to anticipate my earnings and deductions a year in advance and NOT get a refund. I'd rather be the one to earn interest on my money (however small) instead of the gubment.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't mind if I get a refund or owe a small amount. The only time I hate taxes is when we hit those seemingly unknown thresholds that change your tax rate. I based 2011 withholdings off of our 2010 taxes, and still got hit with a $3500 bill. If the deductions weren't reduced because of our gross income, we'd be pretty damn close to break even.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 30, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I try to do my best to anticipate my earnings and deductions a year in advance and NOT get a refund. I'd rather be the one to earn interest on my money (however small) instead of the gubment.


I am assuming you would have gladly taken an extra tax deduction for 2011 had the opportunity presented itself before 12/31/11 at 11:59PM...


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 30, 2012)

For a couple with no children, ours is beyond complicated. We have had to file in 5 states in one year once (this year we are down to 4 but it will probably be back up to 5 again next year). We can also never predict what is going to go on that year... 2011 we sold a house, bought a car, had moving expenses, I got another raise... the multi- state thing was enough to get me to go to a CPA (bring him $100 and a case of beer every year) and he has always managed to do good by us...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 30, 2012)

^wow, you get all that for $100 and a case of beer? That's a great deal!


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 30, 2012)

what can I say, I've got people  it's actually a friends dad... lol places like HR Block would charge us out the wazoo to file the way we have to... this year it's IL, Va, Al, Ga and maybe NC... even to do it myself online it would cost more with Turbo Tax than what he charges...


----------



## csb (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm afraid to even fill in our taxes yet. The little refund/owe number up in the corner of the screen feels like I'm playing slots. We should break even, but I just never know. We owed $1300 one year and then the next year we had to pay extra because the government thought we were holding out on them. BS.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh damn it. Not again. Taxes?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 31, 2012)

Payment for tax work this year was a twilight flight down the Chicago lake front for my tax guy and his girlfriend.


----------



## csb (Jan 31, 2012)

I am the tax guy, but my girlfriend doesn't want to go anywhere this year.

Our taxes end up being pretty simple- mortgage, student loan, charity, few random tax breaks. It takes a long time, but at least I can stop, save, and go find things.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I am still waiting on 2 interest forms then I can start once we buy a turbo tax program.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2012)

My issue isn't necessarily with actually doing the taxes (finding the paperwork, filling out the forms, etc), it's with what needs to be done to prepare in the year before. What do I need to do now so that when I file tax paperwork next year I won't be bent over by the IRS again.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 31, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> Payment for tax work this year was a twilight flight down the Chicago lake front for my tax guy and his girlfriend.


So you're offering mile high club memberships? One of my friends used to offer those (he had a commercial license and was looking to make a little extra money)



csb said:


> I am the tax guy, but my girlfriend doesn't want to go anywhere this year.


:GotPics:



csb said:


> Our taxes end up being pretty simple- mortgage, student loan, charity, few random tax breaks. It takes a long time, but at least I can stop, save, and go find things.


Stop and save? For me that consists of slipping the paper form into the folder when I get tired of working on it.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 31, 2012)

csb said:


> I'm afraid to even fill in our taxes yet. The little refund/owe number up in the corner of the screen feels like I'm playing slots. We should break even, but I just never know. We owed $1300 one year and then the next year we had to pay extra because the government thought we were holding out on them. BS.


That's usually about how we end up...+/- $1300...varies with our income for the year. This year it's looking like -$1300.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ...once we buy a turbo tax program.


What a waste of money those programs are...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ...once we buy a turbo tax program.
> ...


Yeah, I do 'em by hand. Can't justify the $$$ for a program.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Its worth the convienence to have that third pair of eyes


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to do them by hand and then go through in Turbo Tax online (which is free if you don't actually file) just to check my numbers. Just for the heck of it I got a quote on how much they wanted to file them once and it was $115 (since I'm in a partnership for some investments on the side and have to file several extra forms) and I was like, ummm. . . no thanks!

I'm confident enough in my abilities now that I don't bother with the extra work to re-do them online.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 31, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Payment for tax work this year was a twilight flight down the Chicago lake front for my tax guy and his girlfriend.
> ...


I think I would need something bigger than a 4-seater to make that work. I'm also not sure if a flight through there would qualify for Mile-High status since anything over 3000ft MSL that close to O'Hare would result in some unfriendly communications with the FAA.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 31, 2012)

How come I try and get the dog groomed and it's 2 weeks wait. Same with appliance repair. yet people expect that a licensed engineering consultant can jump right on their project?

WTF!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 31, 2012)

Taxes done today. A very nice and needed return. Not going to mention the amount in respect for those that are paying but I am very happy right now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2012)

seems like anything we have bought that has needed assembly lately has been missing pieces. Had a new computer desk and matching file cabinet delivered yesterday. When mr snick put the file cabinet together, a bag a screws was missing. at least it was just for the drawer handles so he was able to get it together and it is usable until the parts show up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 1, 2012)

One of my buddies just bought a desk and it came without the assembly instructions. Those things look pretty simple, but I bet it's a pain in the ass to assemble without the instructions.


----------



## ElCid03 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> My issue isn't necessarily with actually doing the taxes (finding the paperwork, filling out the forms, etc), it's with what needs to be done to prepare in the year before. What do I need to do now so that when I file tax paperwork next year I won't be bent over by the IRS again.


A honey badger would just eat the IRS Auditor.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Its worth the convienence to have that third pair of eyes


Most online tax processing resources check and validate the return prior to submission to the IRS = 3rd pair of eyes 

...minus having to shell out for the costly software.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 1, 2012)

$25 is *WELL* worth the time for federal tax filing software.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 1, 2012)

Easier and worth the extra for me to take it to my tax guy every year. $215 dolla, but I always leave happy. He's up on all the tax news and always asks the right questions. 45min and done.

&lt;edit&gt;also, I try to put a bit extra in up front to make it all worth it at the end.



cdcengineer said:


> How come I try and get the dog groomed and it's 2 weeks wait. Same with appliance repair. yet people expect that a licensed engineering consultant can jump right on their project?
> 
> WTF!!


:appl:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 2, 2012)

Serious question here. How hard should one work all year to be rated as "average"? I'm trying to find out the lowest amount of effort possible to meet "average" because I am, evidently, *WAY* overdoing the amount necessary... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

no, you have to keep doing what you are doing or else next year you will get below avg.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 2, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Serious question here. How hard should one work all year to be rated as "average"? I'm trying to find out the lowest amount of effort possible to meet "average" because I am, evidently, *WAY* overdoing the amount necessary... &lt;_&lt;


Same here but I gave up a long time ago. It does not matter how hard I try and how much effort is put, it is always average.

I had the courage to ask my then manager what was needed to do to exceed the expectations(that is how it is done here...did not meet, meet most, meet, and exceed expectations) and he flat told me that his expectations were very high and that is why I got a meet expectations rating. :smileyballs:

After learning how management is here does not surprise me now but back then I was like


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2012)

&lt;--- exceeds expectations. But then again my supervisor is really lazy and I end up bailing him out time after time (and I make sure HIS boss knows about it).


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

i got a mixture of meets expectations and exceeds expectations...but a couple of the exceeds where for items that I have no referrence so I have no idea what I did well. They are generic lines like objective number 7 and 8 but the objective descriptions on the last page only go up to 5....go figure.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 2, 2012)

Out of 8 goals (norm is 3 to 5, btw), 7 were either met or far exceeded. The 8th was a stretch goal that didn't get all that far.

For your great contributions, you get 3 out of 5. :brick:


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

avg is still better than below avg


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

How long is nursing school? We are losing one person to retirement at the end of the month and another has started nursing school so she will likely leave once she done. We are already short staffed as it is thanks to layoffs and retirements.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2012)

it depends. is it a bachelors or an associates degree? Is it a standard college, or an accelerated program?

For example, my wife got her bachelor's of nursing in 10 months because it was through an accelerated program (based on the fact she already had a bachelors degree in something else), but a standard BSN would take 4 years and other accelerated programs take 2.


----------



## chaosiscash (Feb 2, 2012)

Nursing school depends on whether she is going LPN, ASN (RN), or BSN (RN). Could be anywhere from 1-4 years depending.

I'm very glad I don't have to deal with performance reviews anymore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> it depends. is it a bachelors or an associates degree? Is it a standard college, or an accelerated program?
> 
> For example, my wife got her bachelor's of nursing in 10 months because it was through an accelerated program (based on the fact she already had a bachelors degree in something else), but a standard BSN would take 4 years and other accelerated programs take 2.


she already has a bs in a science...I haven't a clue where she is going, it;s in town somewhere so it could be either....all i know is that it is going to affect my work load which I am not happy about


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 2, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- exceeds expectations. But then again my supervisor is really lazy and I end up bailing him out time after time (and I make sure HIS boss knows about it).


You'r da man Dex. I want to be like you whenever I grow up. :bowdown:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ no you don't.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 2, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;--- exceeds expectations. But then again my supervisor is really lazy and I end up bailing him out time after time (and I make sure HIS boss knows about it).
> ...


Just grow older, not up.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^Po0f your wish is my command, you wake to find you've aged so much your grey beard and eyebrows are growing together. You swing you legs out of bed to head for the mirror, but as you stand up you feel a sharp pain shoot up the back of your spine. As you look down, you realize your standing on your balls.

Oopsies, wrong thread....

What the Sh!t is up with all of the bobble headed, flashy-lighty, hand-wavey GIF like ads all over the internets??? Sick of em I tellsya


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 3, 2012)

... bitter...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2012)

wtf...you'd think vacuum sealed foods would be ok. got the fruit and walnut salad thing from mc donalds got 1/4-1/2 of the way through it and found one of the grapes was all fuzzy...yummy


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2012)

NO FAIR!!!!

I wanted the fuzzy grape.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2012)

Found out over the weekend that despite the fact we live on a public street, the HOA rules prohibit ALL on-street parking. All vehicles need to be either parked in the driveway, the garage, or in [non-existent] designated parking areas. I have a 3-CAR garage, but unfortunately I own a full-size Ford Bronco, a Jeep Commander, and the Camaro. The garage is only big enough for 2 of them, and if I park the 3rd in the driveway I end up blocking use for the 2nd vehicle, so I park the Bronco on the street around the corner (still along my property).

The part that makes me mad is the fact that the HOA does not check the ownership of the vehicle before sending out notices, so my neighbor got the nasty-gram from the HOA because the Bronco is parked across the street from their house (closer to their driveway than to mine). Additionally, there is a hiking trail that sits across the street from us that regularly brings in visitors who will park in the area while they go on their hikes. According to the covenants I can get fined for this, despite the fact I have ZERO control of who parks their vehicle on the street.

I wasn't an issue before because the HOA was originally allowing the Bronco there due to the proximity to construction and the assumption it belonged to one of the workers.

Oh well, time to become a board member for the HOA and get this thrown out...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2012)

Be glad they only fine you. In my neighborhood we notify via warning sticker (impossible to get off) then we tow.

Ours isn't a public road though, so we can do whatever the f*@k we want. 

As an HOA board member I'd advise you to consider carefully before joining your HOA. I actually kind of enjoyed life before I joined the board.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2012)

no parking even during the day? THats messed up. One of the places we were looking at had a no overnight street parking HOA rule...but thats just nuts


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 6, 2012)

And that my friends is why I refuse to live anyplace with a HOA or CCRs.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 6, 2012)

HOA are worst than blood sucking lawyers. I cannot wait to be able to sell the house and move the heck out of where I live just because the darn HOA.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2012)

HOA's aren't that bad, so long as you know what you are getting into. If people would read and understand the covenants prior to buying a place with an HOA 99% of the issues people have would be avoided. Most of the time the first time people find out about a rule like that is when they are in violation of it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2012)

^our realtor actually had a hard time getting that kind of stuff from the people whose houses we were looking at.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^our realtor actually had a hard time getting that kind of stuff from the people whose houses we were looking at.


Probably because the current homeowners had never read them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^our realtor actually had a hard time getting that kind of stuff from the people whose houses we were looking at.
> ...


true true, but we ran into the same issue for empty lots, we wanted to see before we even considered looking at building.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2012)

In most cases if the current owner can't produce the documents you need they can contact the HOA to get everything. I have digital copies of all of ours and that was before I was on the board.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2012)

I have copies of mine and I actually skimmed through them before buying, but unfortunately did not thoroughly read through the entire 80 page document. From the sounds of it, about 75% of the people I've talked with wouldn't be opposed to eliminating or ammending the rule. My first course of action will probably be to attend a meeting, then probably start circulating a petition to gain support from more homeowners depending on how the first meeting goes.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 6, 2012)

Seriously, What option do you have? Can you buy a house in a place and say...I do not want to be part of the HOA. You cannot. It is you buy the house and you have to be part of the HOA or else. The stupid organization has way too much power and it is nothing but a pitcher and catcher combo most of the cases. The friends of the guys/gals in charge grant contracts to their buddies and then, as a cherry in the cake, create, eliminate, and modify rules at their convenience..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2012)

Funniest HOA story I ever heard was a guy I worked with who crowed about this exclusive gated community he moved into. Every day was a new story of how great it was that the riff-raff was kept out.

Then one day he got a violation notice and fine for having his motorcycle in plain site. Didn't matter that it was a $13K Ducatti and he only had it out fifteen minutes to wash it. Motorcycles, so the HOA claimed, were unsightly and could only be observed either entering or leaving the garage and were not to be seen stopped anywhere in the development.

It wasn't so great after that.

Another friend of mine moved to a community and Beaufort and was informed he repainted his mailbox the wrong shade of blue. He told the President of the HOA he'd sell his house before he repainted the mailbox and did just that.

If we ever move, it'll be to a place in the country.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Seriously, What option do you have? Can you buy a house in a place and say...I do not want to be part of the HOA. You cannot. It is you buy the house and you have to be part of the HOA or else. The stupid organization has way too much power and it is nothing but a pitcher and catcher combo most of the cases. The friends of the guys/gals in charge grant contracts to their buddies and then, as a cherry in the cake, create, eliminate, and modify rules at their convenience..


Your option is you buy a house in another neighborhood that doesn't have an HOA.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> wtf...you'd think vacuum sealed foods would be ok. got the fruit and walnut salad thing from *MC DONALDS* got 1/4-1/2 of the way through it and found one of the grapes was all fuzzy...yummy


Umm...let me point out the root of the problem above despite fuzzy grapes.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, What option do you have? Can you buy a house in a place and say...I do not want to be part of the HOA. You cannot. It is you buy the house and you have to be part of the HOA or else. The stupid organization has way too much power and it is nothing but a pitcher and catcher combo most of the cases. The friends of the guys/gals in charge grant contracts to their buddies and then, as a cherry in the cake, create, eliminate, and modify rules at their convenience..
> ...


Easier said than done in some areas.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2012)

Supe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...


Yea I know, but then if you want to live in those areas then you have to be willing to accept the conditions of the HOA.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2012)

Rule of thumb - the newer the development, the worse the HOA.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 7, 2012)

The part that gets me is that the HOA is trying to dictate what happens on a PUBLIC street. The HOA doesn't provide roadway maintenance, snow plowing, etc, and the City zoning manager says these streets are 100% open to the public.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2012)

RW, as Supe posted, it is very hard to find a nice place to live without dealing with an abusive HOA. I say abusive because that is what it is. The board members play with the rules as they want. Create, eliminate and change rules and fines in the moment without even thinking about it. Just because is on their best individual benefit. Landscaping contracts? Whoever got it most likely is a friend of a vocal member of the board, who by the way got a nice kick back out of it. Have to repair the community swimming pool? No problem, There is one HOA member who has a company that can do it, even when not a single person knows what was wrong with the swimming pool.

A former co-worker was the President of her sub-division HOA. She spent countless hours on the phone with other members planning how to screw residents in their sub-division. The HOA had rules against dogs over certain size, she eliminated that rule. As a matter of fact, that was the very reason the ran for President of the HOA and she told me that. She was next cube with a loud voice so I overheard her talking about the trees they were going to plant, even against the wishes of some residents that did not want trees in front of their properties. She had it against her next door neighbor because a problem they had about a dog. The guy ended up selling the house and she bragged about that.

They got me once, I can guarantee you, they will never get me again. No way I will deal with another darn HOA. I will buy a piece of land somewhere and build a house, as far as I can from that type of organization. They have too much power. In the state where I live they can take your house if you do not pay the fees. Can you imagine being evicted by the HOA because of that? Whoever law maker passed that bill I hope is burning in hell.

I had a major health situation about two years ago. Since I was taking care of the lawn every two weeks missed my usual routine. I had a threatening letter in my mailbox at the end of the third week. I mean, how much the lawn can change in one week? Sometimes I feel they have someone assigned to my house just to send me letters if they do not like something. Like when we were painting inside the house and I left the minivan in MY dog gamn driveway for two days. Guess what, another threat. I forgot to cover the name and the logo of my working van one night after arriving late at home. Another threatening letter. As you see, I cannot have appreciation for the tyrants.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 7, 2012)

As far as I can tell, our HOA only exists to enforce the rules. We have no common areas (aside from detention ponds for storm runoff), there isn't a clubhouse or a swimming pool. Part of the dues pays for trash service, and that's it. I think all it would take would be one major legal battle to completely disband the entire system.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> As far as I can tell, our HOA only exists to enforce the rules. We have no common areas (aside from detention ponds for storm runoff), there isn't a clubhouse or a swimming pool. Part of the dues pays for trash service, and that's it. I think all it would take would be one major legal battle to completely disband the entire system.


That is a dangerous stunt. A lawyer may be in the board and you know what that means. They probably have a rule about that already.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 7, 2012)

I wasn't saying I was going to start a major legal battle. I just can't afford it. However, I am aware of similar HOA's essentially going away because no-one wanted to serve on the board due to all the legal issues the regulations were creating.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2012)

DK,

HOA board members aren't appointed to that position for life. In every case I've ever known they are elected to that position. If you feel that your current board members are abusing their powers then perhaps you need to talk with your neighbors about the situation and see about making a change to the board.

Dexman,

It's probably going to be easier to change the rules from within the HOA rather then try and have the whole thing disbanded via the legal system. Typically rules like that can't be changed by the HOA board, they have to be voted on by the residents. The hardest part of that process is actually getting enough people to cast a vote. I know, we've tried in our HOA before and it's a lot of work.

All in all, I don't have a problem with HOA's. I don't think ours is that bad (it might help that I'm on the board). Are there a few residents that think we are tyrannical and evil? Probably. But those are the people who constantly violate the rules of the HOA. I'd say 95% of our residents have never had that issue. I can say that all of our HOA rules have a purpose, while some residents don't always agree with that purpose that doesn't make them any less valid. If people really dislike them and they can get enough of their neighbors to agree with them then the rules can be changed.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 7, 2012)

Any HOA is government by the people - at it's finest.

It's for the people that it's by. They only join to get their issues dealt with. That's how I got on the board at a rental property we own. They sucked me in b/c I had a problem that needed correcting.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2012)

Have to say, the last house not only did we have an HOA, but we had to deal with the Lake Association too... it took three years for me to get the lake association to understand that I was not going to pay the dues for the five years that were owed for the address that was next door to the property we bought. THAT association also was undisclosed to us at the sale and only met twice a year and was impossible to deal with... speaking of, I just got a bill for this years dues... my polite e-mail was "please check the deed books as we do not own this property." Let them do the leg work this time, what are they going to do? If they attempt to take a lien out on the house maybe THEN they will figure out we don't own it anymore (the whole lien thing was how they figured out I didn't owe them $6000 the last time I delt with them).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Any HOA is government by the people - at it's finest.
> 
> It's for the people that it's by. They only join to get their issues dealt with. That's how I got on the board at a rental property we own. They sucked me in b/c I had a problem that needed correcting.


Yeah, a friend of mine had to get on the condo board to stop some BS of a high and aggravating nature to end. I can't recall if he got the issue solved, but he's looking for a house in our area so he doesn't have to deal with that kind of ridiculous BS anymore.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2012)

The only ones that like HOA are the board members while they are in. Once they leave, they hate it as much or more than the mere mortals that have never been there. Why? Because they know how things are.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2012)

So, the girlfriend calls me frantic at work last night, "there's water all over the bathroom floor and your kitchen ceiling has water leaking out of it." About two gallons in all came out, through the potlights, light fixture over the ceiling, around the drywall seams and through the paint.

Greeeeeat.

No fricking clue where the leak is coming from. Had Servpro out there at 9:30 until about 1:00 AM. I slipped in the bathroom, stiffarmed the toilet tank, and broke the toilet. My upstairs bathroom now has no kick boards, no floor, mold around the shower stall area (believed to be unrelated at this time), and no toilet. My kitchen has an 8x8 patch of drywall missing. Both rooms have 4 industrial heated blowers trying to clear out any residual moisture. No running water in the house at this time, and the "emergency" plumber was a no-show.

All that's visible plumbing-wise from down below are two plastic/vinyl/whatever they are (not PEX) feed lines that go up to presumably the shower stall, and the PVC drain that ties into both the shower stall and the bathtub. No moisture around the bathroom faucets, johnny ring was fine under the toilet, no moisture coming from the wall where the toilet water line runs.

Only two things happened prior to the leak taking place. 1) Junior flushed the toilet, and 2) GF filled the bathtub and junior had just gotten inside of it.

Right now, I think these are the possibilities:

1) Tub is poorly braced based on what I can see below, and there is a gap around the caulking whenever its filled. Perhaps the drain line has cracked, the seal around the tub drain is toast, or there is a fine crack in the tub itself (fiberglass).

2) Feed line fitting to the tub fixture let go.

3) Something decided to let go in the shower, and it was an isolated ocurrence.

Any ideas? At this point I'm just hoping someone has to rip down the shower tile and bathtub tiles so I can have State Farm pay for a new bathroom sans the deductible. I'm worried about the plumber turning the water back on and watching for the leak, because I'll blow my brains out if I have to go another night of listening to these dryers going. They're about as quiet as an industrial boiler.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 8, 2012)

What a nightmare. The toilet is a strong possibility. But it could also be the connection between plastic tubing and shower fixture. Did they transition to copper, or stub straight out with plastic. Plastic stubs are not the most reliable according to a plumber friend.

Good Luck


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2012)

wow supe. that sux. I hope you can identify the problem soon.


----------



## chaosiscash (Feb 8, 2012)

Supe said:


> GF filled the bathtub and junior had just gotten inside of it.



I lived in a very cheap apartment in college, and the tub overflow was not tied into the drain, so if you overfilled the tub it would run out into the structure, and into the apartment below mine. I doubt this is the problem, but it might be something to check. A leak in the overflow would explain why there was only two gallons and you can't recreate the leak.

Good luck.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitely a long term leak around the shower pan. No signs of water running down the lines to the shower fixture, though, and closet on that side was dry. Between the shower stall and the tub (false wall there), it's soaked to the bone, which indicates to me a strong likelihood that a line to that tub fixture let go. When I briefly turned the water back on last night I heard dripping, so I'm less inclined to think it's the drain, especially when the drains were dry from underneath. I haven't pulled the tub fixture since the plumber is coming in a little bit. If it's not something he can get at from the the top of the tub though, then there's going to be a bunch of tile and hardiboard getting ripped out too. Tub was definitely not overfilled, as we usually only put 5-6 inches or so for Junior's baths.

The water damage guys just left though, and they're leaving the dryers on for another 24 hrs it looks like. Probably have to sleep in the theater tonight, as its the quietest room in the house.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2012)

Water leaks are a real beeyotch to trace. Good luck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> The only ones that like HOA are the board members while they are in. Once they leave, they hate it as much or more than the mere mortals that have never been there. Why? Because they know how things are.


BUWAHAHA...yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, plumber could find nothing. Drained the tub, filled the tub, shower on, everything turned off and watched the water meter outside, didn't budge. His best guess was a shower pan leak, but that doesn't explain the sudden bathroom mini-flood, or how that quantity of water didn't appear until bath time. Praying the insurance company will cover some exploratory surgery.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 8, 2012)

In our last house we had a similar problem. We had water dripping out of the can lighting on the 1st floor while the kiddos were taking a bath (the problem only presented itself during kiddo bath time). We quickly discovered the kids had been splashing and the water made its way into the floor via the adjacent walls. The sheetrock had rotted away behind the floor trim and provided an easy access for the water to infiltrate the walls. The sheetrock was so soft, we could just push the trim piece back into place and the nails would just slide in without use of tools.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 8, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> In our last house we had a similar problem. We had water dripping out of the can lighting on the 1st floor while the kiddos were taking a bath (the problem only presented itself during kiddo bath time). We quickly discovered the kids had been splashing and the water made its way into the floor via the adjacent walls. The sheetrock had rotted away behind the floor trim and provided an easy access for the water to infiltrate the walls. The sheetrock was so soft, we could just push the trim piece back into place and the nails would just slide in without use of tools.


The same thing happened at our house when we were little... Dad was kinda ticked off at us when the found out we were using the fisher price tub toy as a bucket to chuck water at each other.... (you guys remember the 1970's three men in the tub fisher price toy?)


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2012)

I do know the toy you are talking about.

Minisnick will never be able to cause such damage in our current house as the upstairs bathroom only has a shower and the down stairsbathroom is on concrete.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, this is lovely. Claims rep says that they will not pay out for whatever the cause of the problem was, only the resulting damage. Basically, if they determine that the leak was caused by the floor pan, they will pay to replace the floor, but I'm stuck footing the bill for removal of the pan/shower stall, re-tiling the surrounds, etc.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2012)

any little bit will help.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2012)

Any ballpark ideas on what it would cost to redo a shower pain, tile surround, and associated drywall/cement board? Where's Wolvie when you need him!

What really sucks is that this is going to put Junior's vacation to Disney on hold, amongst a schmattering of other things that were in the works for the very near future.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2012)

Supe said:


> Well, this is lovely. Claims rep says that they will not pay out for whatever the cause of the problem was, only the resulting damage. Basically, if they determine that the leak was caused by the floor pan, they will pay to replace the floor, but I'm stuck footing the bill for removal of the pan/shower stall, re-tiling the surrounds, etc.


If you claim that the cause of the flood is a manufacturer's defect in the shower pan, then SFIC will pay for a new shower and send it to my lab for investigation. If we can prove it's a defect, and they successfully subrogate against the manufacturer, they will refund your deductible.


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a feeling if that's even the real cause of this, that it's not going to be the pan itself, but a shitty install job.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2012)

They can also subrogate against plumbers. Do you know who installed it?


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the information of the original home builder who did the work (and pretty much all the homes in this subdivison) about 11 years ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2012)

That might present a problem. The statute of repose in most states is 10 years. After that, no subrogation.


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2012)

So I have determined the cause of the water.

Let's just say, I am now the harbinger of death to a certain 5 year old who felt the need to reduce her bath water to an acceptable level by which her toy giraffe could stand, rather than float.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2012)

What did she do, just dump it out on the floor?


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup. Had a blue cup, and just kept shoveling it out.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 9, 2012)

That'll make it easier when you tell her she can't go to disney b/c that giraffe.

NOT!


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm thinking I'll make a video to play in the theater room of Disney, and then transition to stills of the house damage, followed by a burning giraffe.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2012)

I am curious as to how this final determination was made and how the conversation went...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 9, 2012)

Supe said:


> I'm thinking I'll make a video to play in the theater room of Disney, and then transition to stills of the house damage, followed by a burning giraffe.


Label the giraffe "YOU."


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm thinking I'll make a video to play in the theater room of Disney, and then transition to stills of the house damage, followed by a burning giraffe. 



According to the commercials, Windows 7 can help with that.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone know if the EBAY versions of Turbotax are legit. They sell at 1/2 the price, and yet they still have the official holograms and everything. How is this possible? Are these just excellent pirate versions?


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2012)

EG: I went through every ounce of plumbing up there yesterday. Turned on all appliances that used water simultaneously, tried different combos of shutoff valves, jiggled fixtures, inspected caulking, the works. Could not reproduce so much as a drop of water. There were clearly two entry points of water based on inspection of the subfloor. Based on how much water the GF saw there, coupled with the location of it, there were only four possible options.

1) Toilet overflow - ruled out as the toilet and subfloor next to/behind it was bone dry, and GF witnessed junior flush.

2) Bathtub fixture - ruled out by inspecting all fixtures, jiggling, turning, you name it, coupled with water damage reports that moisture sensors were showing the tub was dry behind the 1/4 round moulding.

3) Shower stall - ruled out as fixtures were on the opposite side of the wall with no moisture readings, staining didn't correlate with fixture side from below, shower hadn't been used since that morning, so no explanation as to where a sudden onrush of water came from.

4) Child - armed with a plethora of bath toys

Interrogation followed this general line of questioning:

Toilet flush? No

Splashing? No

Toys? Mermaid only, "_did not use the blue cup at all_" without being prompted

Look of nervousness, lip biting

Reaffirmation of mermaid only? Might have used the blue cup with the giraffe, but did not spill any

More nervousness, clear signs of panic

Question about type of play with giraffe? Make him walk instead of float

How does one make giraffe walk? Needed to make water go down...

Hammer of defeat raising

Did you maybe spill a lit bit of water on the floor with the blue cup? Yes, but only three cups...

Eyes welling

Are you sure it was only three cups, or were you maybe not really counting? Admission of not really counting, followed by apologetic hysteria of "I didn't mean to lie!"

Gavel of defeat slams. Case closed.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2012)

awwww.... see now had that been our senario 20+ years ago, we got Dad full on in the gut with a bucket of water... there was no point in even avoiding telling the truth...

...you got to hand it to the kid, when presented a problem, a solution was developed...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2012)

guess no more bath time without mom in the room.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a flood but I noticed some water coming out of the vanity below the sink. WTF? For some reason, my teenaged son decided to cup his hands under the runnig faucet which forced water towards the base of the fixture. The seal at the base of the fixture wasn't sufficient to stop water from going into the cabinet below. Why do kids do this stupid stuff?

Junior is 5. Trust me, someday you'll recount this story and laugh.


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Not a flood but I noticed some water coming out of the vanity below the sink. WTF? For some reason, my teenaged son decided to cup his hands under the runnig faucet which forced water towards the base of the fixture. The seal at the base of the fixture wasn't sufficient to stop water from going into the cabinet below. Why do kids do this stupid stuff?
> 
> Junior is 5. Trust me, someday you'll recount this story and laugh.



I'm sure I will, until I remember the cost of fixing it. She'll have a lot of babysitting to do in a few years to pay this one back.

EG: I'd push her towards stormwater modeling, but I hear there's a guy in Florida that is the go-to expert, so the redundancy would be pointless.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^ Maybe the expert in FL would be willing to take on an apprentice...


----------



## pbrme (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^ You might want to check the HOA's preferred vendor list, as not to disrupt the quo.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2012)

HFC plastic cuts hurts WAY more than paper cuts...its been almost 4 days and this gash is still painful and stinging


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2012)

snick- I shuddered at that one... ahhhh ouch...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 9, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> HFC plastic cuts hurts WAY more than paper cuts...its been almost 4 days and this gash is still painful and stinging


one word: mylar


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2012)

^ have not had the opportunity to experience that...yet. Thanks goodness


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2012)

Just because the copier is in our little section, does not make us responsible for it. The scanner part is broken today, we haven't taken care of it and so far 14 people have come up and tried to use it and walked away.

Soooo... now there is a sign on it (he he he, we are evil)...

"So if it doesn't work....

... Did YOU call in a work order?"

Perhaps now people will stop asking the four of us that sit here, if we called in a work order


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2012)

^ i know the feeling....I sit right across from the copy room. I'm not a secretary nor responsible for the thing, the PE after my name on the cube wall doesn't stand for photocopier expert.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 9, 2012)

Please remember the KISS principle. That's all I ask...If it can be explained using simple, basic math...why does it need to be a PhD dissertation?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 9, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > HFC plastic cuts hurts WAY more than paper cuts...its been almost 4 days and this gash is still painful and stinging
> ...


Blueprints.

&lt;---the One-upper



engineergurl said:


> Just because the copier is in our little section, does not make us responsible for it. The scanner part is broken today, we haven't taken care of it and so far 14 people have come up and tried to use it and walked away.
> 
> Soooo... now there is a sign on it (he he he, we are evil)...
> 
> ...


Did you call in a work oredr yet?



snickerd3 said:


> ^ i know the feeling....I sit right across from the copy room. I'm not a secretary nor responsible for the thing, the PE after my name on the cube wall doesn't stand for photocopier expert.


People Exterminator?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2012)

New development in the HOA/on-street parking situation. The city has an abandoned vehicle ordinance that says any vehicle left unattended on a public street for more than 72 hours can be towed. The police only enforce this rule if there is a complaint, but I fear that even if we get the HOA rules ammended that we can still end up with a grumpy neighbor willing to make said complaints...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> New development in the HOA/on-street parking situation. The city has an abandoned vehicle ordinance that says any vehicle left unattended on a public street for more than 72 hours can be towed. The police only enforce this rule if there is a complaint, but I fear that even if we get the HOA rules ammended that we can still end up with a grumpy neighbor willing to make said complaints...


72 hours is a long time, and in most cases even if you move it just a few inches that will be notated and they will know it's not abandoned (either by marking the tires or the pavement)... let the complaints fly because if they tow it, and you complain and can prove that you have moved it even just a little, then they can't prove it's been there the 72 hours... besides, the first step would be to post a notice on it... which will have a number you can call...


----------



## pbrme (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> New development in the HOA/on-street parking situation. The city has an abandoned vehicle ordinance that says any vehicle left unattended on a public street for more than 72 hours can be towed. The police only enforce this rule if there is a complaint, but I fear that even if we get the HOA rules ammended that we can still end up with a grumpy neighbor willing to make said complaints...


Just pull it up into the yard, It's what my dad does when he comes over for a toddy (against my wishes).


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 10, 2012)

My MIL needs to throw her computer in the garbage and pick up a pad and pen. She got duped by a pop-up about a "Windows 2007 Anti-Virus" program she needed to download and that her computer was "full of virus programs".

Guess who tech support is... :hang:


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2012)

Three days of dryers resulted in no moisture change. The culprit? Builders used a single layer of OSB for the shower pan and tub, then doubled up on the OSB everywhere else to try to raise the floor up some. End result was us thinking there was only one layer of OSB, when in reality, the moisture was trapped between the two. Oh, and no construction adhesive between the two layers. It's no wonder that shit always squeaked!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2012)

sounds like you are getting a new bathroom


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> My MIL needs to throw her computer in the garbage and pick up a pad and pen. She got duped by a pop-up about a "Windows 2007 Anti-Virus" program she needed to download and that her computer was "full of virus programs".
> 
> Guess who tech support is... :hang:


Join the club...


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> sounds like you are getting a new bathroom


Nope. They're saying that there is no indicator that the moisture traveled backwards beneath the shower pan, only in front of it. I'm hoping to convince the claims adjuster otherwise, but won't hold my breath. I'll get a new floor and ceiling out of the deal, but I think that's where it will stop, and I'll be forced to have a new shower door put in to prevent the mold/leak from coming back (which I've wanted to do anyways, the old door is shit.)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2012)

^^^ and to think this all started because of a little old giraffe.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2012)

Two toys, one cup...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^^^ and to think this all started because of a little old giraffe.


Who just wanted to walk, not float.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 10, 2012)

It requires a hell of a lot of water to float a giraffe (never thought I would have that thought). No wonder your house is so damaged.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 10, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Guess who tech support is... :hang:


_AST_R SLA_K_R

Wife almost fell for that trick, had to purchase Malwarebytes and scrub-a-dub dub, two toys in a tub



Dexman PE said:


> Two toys, one cup...


:appl:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 11, 2012)

My mom almost fell for it a few months ago, but she called me at work and asked me about it. Had I not picked up that phone this would probably be my second go 'round with the virus fix.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 12, 2012)

My wife fell for that one. Even with AV software it hits hard.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I very well may work with a bunch of 12 year olds...

I'm sorry I didn't knock on your office door and invite you to sit with me in the break room down the hall for lunch... since you told me you were running errands during lunch I naturally assumed that was what you were doing... and thank you for making the snide remark about me being rude... in front of all the people in the breakroom because I'm sure it makes me look like a big ole meanie for leaving poor little ole you out.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 16, 2012)

Taxes suck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2012)

^ necessary evil


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

I did my taxes on Taxact.com this year. One of the easiest things I've ever done. It was absolutely incredible. My taxes are pretty straightforward, mostly W2 income, some 1099-MISC, and some dividends. I also had itemized deductions this year, but it took me about 2 hours to do everything. It would have been less time except my 12 week old bundle of joy was a little fussy so I played with him for 30 minutes to try to calm him down. I efiled both state and federal and completed the returns using the software for $17.95.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2012)

Tax software cost me $35 and it includes the e-file. It imports all the info from last year and has helped us with a lot of investment related tax questions. Totally worth it. I used to do taxes by hand, but I work for the government and I no longer like to fill out paperwork without someone paying me.

Our house came with the original covenant from 1945. Blacked out was the part about African-American people, but it still doesn't allow for people to live in tents on our property. Dang. SO much for hosting a circus.

And I'm IT support at our house, so when my husband opened up "movie.exe" I got to figure that out, while mentioning how he shouldn't be allowed to operate his computer unsupervised.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2012)

No tents, but what about campers or rv's? are those prohibited since they have somewhat replaced tents.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 17, 2012)

You could have a gypsy camp. That'd be kind of cool.


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing stated about trailers, but I wish they were prohibited from parking on the street. Makes walking in the sidewalks less pleasant and makes driving less safe, because of reduced sight distance around them.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 17, 2012)

^^^the piano teacher lives across the street from us...always tons of cars parked on the street, you'd think they were dealing drugs. It has gotten a little more exciting, too with alll of the heavy construction traffic from all the people rebuilding their houses after the fire.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm partner in a business that nets about $20/year in capital gains, which multiplies my tax work by 2 to 3 times, and if I want to use software I'd have to pay $120 or so. No thanks, I know how to use a calculator and pencil.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 17, 2012)

I run my own business and have rental income/expenses as wel as capital gains. I still do my own taxes because my accountant was f'ing them up. If you want someone to care about your money, you gotta be that someone. Otherwise nobody gives a f*@k!

Taxes still suck. Go flat tax!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 17, 2012)

^^Same. My husband is also self-employed. By the time everything is prepared for the accountant, I might as well just file the taxes myself...TurboTax, all the way.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 17, 2012)

^ No doubt. The accountants want it prepped so they just plug and chug. Why wouldn't we just do that ourselves?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 17, 2012)

^but if you pay someone to prepare they are liable for any errors, correct?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2012)

^I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, regardless of what happens, you sign the return and are on the hook for any mistakes.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2012)

Paid $19.99 for H&amp;R Block At Home this morning and finished just about everything minus a few deductions I have to hunt down. BTW, for some reason, I always have the hardest time getting the ESPP thing right in my taxes. Glad I am not an accountant.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2012)

I gladly pay my accountant every year to do my taxes. She's been nothing but great and she's been in business for almost 30 years here in the Charlotte area. She doesn't advertise at all and only gets new customers via word-of-mouth, so that means people are satisfied with her work. She will always answer any questions that I have throughout the year and will advise me on what withholdings I need to have.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2012)

Ble: Can you shoot me her contact info? Hoping someone can help me eek out past the standard deduction.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 20, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> I gladly pay my accountant every year to do my taxes.


Same here. I've been going to my accountant for 5 years now (went last friday), and wouldn't change anything. For me, the piece of mind I get from advice and service in around an hour/year are worth the extra dough. Which usually runs around 175-200$. I was instructed to start a business this year, and If I do, will probably be in some other payment scale next year.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 21, 2012)

$5 gas is predicted. That's gonna hurt in so many ways!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 21, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> $5 gas is predicted. That's gonna hurt in so many ways!


&lt;click&gt; that sound you hear is the ratchet tightening one more notch. They will threaten 5 dollar gas and it might hit there for a short while, then it will drop and level at $4.00/gal, the general public will then breathe a collective sigh of relief that another disaster has been avoided and go back to business as usual, without widespread outrage, even though the net change is &gt;$0.50/gal more. Big oil will again sucessfully raise there prices in a down economy and look like the "good" guys because the price is not $5.00/gal.

That's the way I see the hsitory of gas prices.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 21, 2012)

If they predicted $2 gas, that'd probably happen too. I wish the effin' media would stop hunting for a crises because they end up causing/exacerbating every one of them just so they have something to report. When there are no natural disasters, they turn their attention to affecting the outcome of elections and causing economic crises.


----------



## Supe (Feb 21, 2012)

When do we start looting?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 21, 2012)

^ be at the Food King in 10 minutes.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been trying to work through lunch lately, which is not going well. We don't have voicemail where we work so the admin staff always is there during lunch...(they rotate so someone is always there to answer phones) There a bunch of ladies who will be drawing social security soon, and so far every day I have tried this one will come in and bitch about something one of the other old ladies has done or said to them....

There is no escape.... So I think I will try and work in a conference room........

Total fucking annoying, it's like Christmas at aunt Edna's, I told you that would burn if you cooked it like that....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 22, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > $5 gas is predicted. That's gonna hurt in so many ways!
> ...


This isn't a political statement, but "big oil" doesn't set the price of oil. It is determined by traders in the commodities market who are making educated decisions as to what the price of oil will be in the coming months. Right now there is a great deal of concern that Iran is going to reduce output (which they already have to some extent) in protest over economic sanctions due to their pursuit of nuclear weapons. There is also great concern that Iran will try to close the straight of Hormuz, and I don't understand how they can due to the US Naval presence in the region, in which case oil output from the Persian Gulf will be greatly reduced. This is no different than when the price went up after Hurricane Katrina.

It sucks, but this is what happens in economics. As supply (either perceived or actual) goes down, and quantity demanded stays the same, price goes up.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 22, 2012)

Phones aren't ringing much this week. First time in over a year. Last March was a bit slow to start, but after being under-water and wishing for a slowdown / break, not I'm starting to wonder if I'll have more down-time than wanted. - YIKES!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


If you truly believe this, I have some land in FLA you might be interested in.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 22, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


I truly believe this. Where is this land in FLA you speak of?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 22, 2012)

My stupid neighborhood association wants $25 to review whether or not I can cut down a tree, of which the trunk is &lt; 3ft from the soffit of my front porch. Freaking morons. I'm cutting the damn tree down regardless of what those a-holes say. Should I just cut it down in the middle of the night? I bet it's less than 12" dbh.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 22, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> My stupid neighborhood association wants $25 to review whether or not I can cut down a tree, of which the trunk is &lt; 3ft from the soffit of my front porch. Freaking morons. I'm cutting the damn tree down regardless of what those a-holes say. Should I just cut it down in the middle of the night? I bet it's less than 12" dbh.


Be careful. They usually fine for unauthorized tree removal., If you have a neighbor who has a bone to pick w/ you than this could be the ammo they've been looking for


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2012)

what's the $25 fee for?...gas?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 22, 2012)

Pain and suffering.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 23, 2012)

SITY (Sock it to ya) fee.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 24, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> what's the $25 fee for?...gas?


It's a fee that was created to piss me off.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 24, 2012)

its always easier to get forgiveness than permission.. but depending on how active (anal retentive and filled with bored soccer moms with nothing else to do) your HOA is it could easily cost much more than the $25..

I have heard of people drilling large holes in the tree at angles (1" or more) and pouring concentrated round up in them, it will kill the tree in about a month if you pour some in each day..

then they will probably fine you for having a dead tree you didnt remove..


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Copper nails or screws into the tree should do the trick too....at least says my dad who killed the neighbors tree because it was growing into the fence and dropped all the leaves, etcc into their yard.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 24, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Copper nails or screws into the tree should do the trick too....at least says my dad who killed the neighbors tree because it was growing into the fence and dropped all the leaves, etcc into their yard.


Yup - copper nails will do it, but they take time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

smaller trees and he didn't want to make too obvious that he was the culprit


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2012)

12" DBH isn't THAT small... the above treatments would take a while to work except for the round up... if you have time, score the outside of the tree at any height that is lower than the lowest branch more than at least 3/4's of the way around...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, finally got the virus issue resolved and computer runs all peachy keen except for one, tiny, incidental problem... getting the Error Code 80096001 for Windows updates, both automatic and manual. From what I understand, this issue is a "you're f^&amp;^#d so you might as well go cry in the corner as it can't be fixed" kind of deal. %#$*()_%!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2012)

bummer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, got some good news and some bad news over the weekend.

The bad news is that despite the fact my wife and I claim 0 on our paychecks, we still owe $3k in taxes this year (would have been over $4k if we hadn't bought the house). The good news is that I figured out how to solve my parking issue with the HOA: I will have to sell the Bronco to pay my tax bill...

I really hate having to sell a vehicle that is paid off, especially with as cheap as it is to keep, but we took a pretty big hit in the savings department when we bought the house. F*CK!!!


----------



## pbrme (Feb 27, 2012)

That sux.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Well, finally got the virus issue resolved and computer runs all peachy keen except for one, tiny, incidental problem... getting the Error Code 80096001 for Windows updates, both automatic and manual. From what I understand, this issue is a "you're f^&amp;^#d so you might as well go cry in the corner as it can't be fixed" kind of deal. %#$*()_%!!!


This is XP I assume? What is the nature of the update? Sometimes the update conflicts with another piece of software or service that is running. Or perhaps it could be a hardware incompatibility issue. In which case it is better to go to the respective hardware manufacturer's website and do the update that way. In any event, if the update is a no-go, just hide it so Win Update doesn't find it each time it checks for updates.

On a side note, might be time to upgrade to 7 as I believe MS support for XP ends this coming June (i.e. no more updates or security patches).


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2012)

I know one of the security programs interferes with MS updates a lot. I don't remember which, but we switched and our issues went away


----------



## envirotex (Feb 27, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a side note, might be time to upgrade to 7 as I believe MS support for XP ends this coming June (i.e. no more updates or security patches).


Hmmm. I hadn't heard that...all of the computers at my office still run XP, that means lots of IT time coming up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Well, finally got the virus issue resolved and computer runs all peachy keen except for one, tiny, incidental problem... getting the Error Code 80096001 for Windows updates, both automatic and manual. From what I understand, this issue is a "you're f^&amp;^#d so you might as well go cry in the corner as it can't be fixed" kind of deal. %#$*()_%!!!


http://www.wiki-errors.com/wiki-errors.php?wiki=80096001


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2012)

It's Windows 7 Starter. Can't Microsoft get their sh*t straight? #$*%_#$*()%!!!!!! When is Google Sucks coming out with their OS?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^ Already have, it's called Android.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 27, 2012)

Just sayin'...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2012)

Reading a geotech report from a phd is comparable to banging your head against a concrete wall. :brickwall:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ I'm currently reviewing a change order request to pay for a series of geotech reports. I have to review each one to make sure that the cost for each report is justified...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 1, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Reading a geotech report from a phd is comparable to banging your head against a concrete wall. :brickwall:


As a practicing geotech, I will confirm this as fact.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 2, 2012)

I had a horrid day at the gym. It was the easiest workout we have done in a while... 15-12-9-6-3 KB swings, with suicide runs, and 25lb "sand bag" (we actually use KB's not sand bags) carries in between... 25lb KB's... with a row 1000m, 50 sit ups, 40 sqauts with a 45 lb bar and 30 lunges warm up before hand... I was ready to cry by the time I finished my second sand bag carry... the whole time I was there I couldn't focus, I screwed up on of my suicide runs and ended up running to the green cone like three times before I realized that I needed to move on to the next one, I was dehydrated which is REALLY odd for me, and I took my gloves off because I couldn't get a good grip on the handle of the KB and I am now bleeding from a blister... sigh... I don't even want to think about what kind of tourture the coach has up her sleeve for tomorrow...


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 3, 2012)

Embrace the pain!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2012)

I am SO F'ING MEETING'D OUT!!! )$*(%#$%)#!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2012)

Why is the project engineer for the contractor so stupid as to walk into my office and start yelling about my comments for not approving (I am a CM for the govt agency running the project)? I didn't even reject the proposal, I simply asked for more backup documentation before I can approve it. Since he came in here and started yelling, I will now go through his proposal with a fine-tooth comb and find a contractural reason to discount his entire proposal. You want $200k? I will give you tree-fiddy. Take that you damn loch-ness monster.

He wants the money, I have the money, I am willing to give him the money, I just need more information to do so. Is it really that hard of a concept to understand?


----------



## pbrme (Mar 7, 2012)

It's his first rodeo. You need to tell him "you get that on these bigger projects guy" that should ease the tension.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2012)

could this day go any SLOWER?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2012)

Stare at the clock, that will help (or so I'm told).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 9, 2012)

HAHA!!! I'm outta here!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2012)

1.5 hrs to go here


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm down to 45 minutes... seriously, this is torture.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a meeting that starts in 45 minutes. I will probably be here for another 2 hours...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm done... charge me the 30 min of leave time.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 9, 2012)

1.5 for me


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 9, 2012)

About 2 hours. I hate all of you.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 9, 2012)

^That's nothing to complain about. I'm gonna be here all night. Oh wait......I live here........never mind.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2012)

They are testing our fire alarm system... this is a borderline giggle, borderline rant because the fire alarms are going off every 3 minutes or so... but they sound like a dying duck. And the air is shutting off every the alarm goes of, so it sounds like the building is a plane about ready to take off as it starts back up again. It is very difficult to concentrate, but the whole thing just has me cracking up laughing.

Edit- this has been going on for about 40 min now


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 12, 2012)

First day back after a 10 day vacation - ughh!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> They are testing our fire alarm system... this is a borderline giggle, borderline rant because the fire alarms are going off every 3 minutes or so... but they sound like a dying duck. And the air is shutting off every the alarm goes of, so it sounds like the building is a plane about ready to take off as it starts back up again. It is very difficult to concentrate, but the whole thing just has me *quacking* up laughing.
> 
> Edit- this has been going on for about 40 min now


Fixed.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh it gets better... it finally stopped, then an hour or so later, it went off again.... THEN a fireman came into our office and asked us all why we were all still in there as there was a fire on one of the other floors...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2012)

^BUWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 13, 2012)

... and about that time the lights dimmed, dance / techno music started playing, he sat you down in the chair, tore off his shirt, rubbed oil on his body, and did pelvic thrusts in your general direction, right?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2012)

hmmm, I must have missed that part...


----------



## pbrme (Mar 13, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> ... and about that time the lights dimmed, dance / techno music started playing, he sat you down in the chair, tore off his shirt, rubbed oil on his body, and did pelvic thrusts in your general direction, right?


 :appl:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2012)

Would you sell a vehicle on Craigslist to a guy who sends these emails:

#1

"Just viewed your listing and will like to purchase it .please what is the condition and more detail of it."

To which I replied with the details of the vehicle.

Email #2

"Thanks for your mail,I will not be coming to view it because of my Job,i am an oceanist and i am buying this for my Dad. i accept your offer and i will be happy to accept my offer.I can only pay through paypal at the moment as i dont have access to my bank account online,but i have it attached to my paypal account, and this is why i insisted on using paypal to pay,all i will need is your paypal email address and your full name..so that i can proceed with the payments asap... Nice doing business with you....."

To which I asked about how he was planning on handling things like signing the paperwork (title transfer, bill of sale) or picking it up.

Email #3

"That's not a problem....Once i make the payment, the pick up time can be scheduled and the pick up agent will handle the shipping and all the documentation......So kindly get back to me with your paypal name and email address so that i can make the payment as soon as possible...Thanks"

I just said I'm not doing online transfers and if he wants it he can give his "pickup agent" the money and the agent can pay cash.

Final email:

"I am so sorry,I can only pay you via paypal as only online secure payment.Kindly sign up with them here www.paypal.com and get back to me with your paypal email address used and full name with total cost, so i can transfer the fund to it. Thanks"

This exchange has just been so wierd. For someone who is "interested" in the Bronco, the only thing he really seemed interested in was my paypal account number. The part that made me really question his seriousness on it was the fact that nowhere did he ever reference anything specific about the ad.

Do people really fall for these scams?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 13, 2012)

In a word...yes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a classic online scheme. In fact, I think the exact wording of some of his emails appears on the Craiglist Scam Warning site. They usually pay, get the item, then reverse payment. That's why I have never accepted anything except cash, and have never shipped anything that I have sold on C-list.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 13, 2012)

How does the scam function? I don't know what can be done with a paypal account (e-mail address) and name.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 13, 2012)

Answered my own question. It's not a scam, just poor paypal business:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 13, 2012)

I have used PayPal dozens of times for BUYING stuff. I have never once used it to collect money from anybody. This is partly because of stories like the one in the video above, and partly because they charge fees to collect money on my behalf. I understand that is how they make money, but it is also my prerogative to not use the service in that manner.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. It's like ATM fees, why should I pay someone else to get MY money.


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 13, 2012)

Definite scam


----------



## pbrme (Mar 13, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ...and get back to me with your paypal email address used and full name with total cost, so i can transfer the fund to it. Thanks"


Hope you told'em:

"Sure guy, here you go" [email protected] &amp; my login: Mr. Lick Mychode


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^ Funny enough I was actually thinking of saying my account was [email protected] and my name was John Smith


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel as if the "engineer" in my title is officially neutered. Now I am being asked to review and approve all requisitions for material order prior to work even being planned. In three hours yesterday, I received 17 emails with over 100 items to order for the jobs. F*cking re-f*cking-diculous.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 19, 2012)

First breakout of prickly heat of the year and it's only March... ugh... hopefully none of the blisters will get infected this year...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 19, 2012)

^sorry to hear EG.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 19, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I feel as if the "engineer" in my title is officially neutered. Now I am being asked to review and approve all requisitions for material order prior to work even being planned. In three hours yesterday, I received 17 emails with over 100 items to order for the jobs. F*cking re-f*cking-diculous.


Just make sure you include the new cover sheet.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2012)

It won't be this way for long... :asthanos:


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2012)

RRRRRRAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

Do I have to create another f*cking policy? Why yes, I do. Tick tick tick


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 22, 2012)

New policy: No $hitting on a coworker's desk.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll have to make that policy after I sh*t on my boss' desk...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 22, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm currently combining that with a cold tasty beverage.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 26, 2012)

I cut down my tree this weekend after having asked permission and received it. I got a little crazy with the chainsaw and cut down one extra gum in my back yard as well as limbed up some of the other trees. I have a pile of yard debris the size of a suburban on my curb, I really hope the city will take it all. Now the dumbass at the HOA wants me to replace it with a 2.5" tree. I already have more trees in my yard than 99% of the homeowners in my community. In addition I have a 100 year old live oak which is classified as a "grand tree" meaning under no circumstances can I ever cut it down, which I'm happy with because I love the tree, it's part of the reason I bought the house. I think I'm going to tell the idiot at the HOA that the 2.5" Japanese maple that has been in the ground for a few years is the one I planted.


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 26, 2012)

Made the granite guys replace the counter. They finally did it over a week ago. They were pissed, but it had to be done. Luckily I reserved a replacement stone from the slab store at the time of the initial slab selection back in December. It took a while (3 freakin' months), but it's done as right as these a-holes are gonna get it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 27, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> New policy: No $hitting on a coworker's desk.


Like they'll be able to ID the perp.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 27, 2012)

^Just make sure you coverup the mole...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 27, 2012)

I definitely would not advertise the fact you had corn for dinner the night before either...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 27, 2012)

Or corn *AND* red velvet cake.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2012)

or peanuts


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 27, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Or corn *AND* red velvet cake.


Yeah..that would be a tell


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2012)

What you need to go is go the local greasy buffet - eat as assortment of items with the worst aftermath - fried chicken, broccoli, hot dogs, etc.

Head home, but swing by the liquor store and get a 6 pack of some bottom of the barrel swill beer you had in college - Natty Ice or PBR. Also go by the pharmacy and get some laxative. Alternate drinking the laxative and the beer.

Your boss' office will look like a septic tank exploded in it.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 28, 2012)

I get that way just by eating WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much jalepeno or cayenne pepper.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 28, 2012)

HFS. I am in the longest, most boringest meeting that is scheduled to last the remainder of the day. All it is is about all these new processes and policies to roll out on top of our existing ones.

Person 1) "Are we going to get more resources to perform this work?"

Boss man) "Nope. We just need to wear another hat."

Person 2) "Really?"

Boss man) "Yeah. Adding to the head count isn't value added."

:huh:


----------



## envirotex (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^engineerjobs.com


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Middle management's job is to set unrealistic goals which the average worker cannot meet. They know you'll beat what they actually expect and therefore the project and budget wins. However, because you don't meet the carrot-on-the-stick deadline they lord that over when it comes time for you to ask for a raise. They win again.

F'it


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 28, 2012)

You did not just call Pabst Blue Ribbon (the pride of Milwaukee) "bottom of the barrel swill beer "...did you?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 28, 2012)

envirotex said:


> ^^^engineerjobs.com


h34r:


----------



## pbrme (Mar 28, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> You did not just call Pabst Blue Ribbon (the pride of Milwaukee) "bottom of the barrel swill beer "...did you?


He's obviously high on the pot.











*"IT tastes NOTHING... you Hoser... like Natty Ice"*


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 28, 2012)

They're alllll gonnnnnnnnnnnnna laugh at youuuuuuuuuuuuuu -------- Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 29, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> You did not just call Pabst Blue Ribbon (the pride of Milwaukee) "bottom of the barrel swill beer "...did you?


I know! I was going to blame it on him being a damn yankee and just couldn't understand, but I see that you, fine sir, fully comprehend the glorious goodness that is PBR.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 29, 2012)

Lone Star or Pearl...plus, if you drink Lone Star in bottles, they have those fun word games under the cap...the more you drink, the easier they get.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 29, 2012)

Lone Star... uke: x infinity


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 29, 2012)

Mad Dog, maybe even a 40 of Old English...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 29, 2012)

she might be a 40.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > You did not just call Pabst Blue Ribbon (the pride of Milwaukee) "bottom of the barrel swill beer "...did you?
> ...


+1


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Mad Dog, maybe even a 40 of Old English...


I think I know that chick.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 29, 2012)

^In the Biblical sense?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 29, 2012)

at exactly what point in time with the GC switch from heating our buildings to air conditioning? it is now the end of March....


----------



## envirotex (Mar 29, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Lone Star... uke: x infinity


I would agree that it is an aquired taste.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 29, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Mad Dog, maybe even a 40 of Old English...


&lt;/br&gt;Or uncle Jemima's Pure Mash Liquor:&lt;/br&gt;&lt;object width="512" height="288"&gt;&lt;param name="movie" value=&amp;quot;http://www.hulu.com/embed/NH3_I1GKRiz4uY-Zml5RIQ"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param'&gt;;http://www.hulu.com/embed/NH3_I1GKRiz4uY-Zml5RIQ"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;embed src=&amp;quot;http://www.hulu.com/embed/NH3_I1GKRiz4uY-Zml5RIQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="512" height="288" allowFullScreen="true"&gt;&lt;/embed&gt;&lt;/object&gt;&lt;/br&gt;&lt;/br&gt;PBR is not in this category, it's canned liquid rainbow.&lt;/br&gt;&lt;/br&gt;PBRme!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 29, 2012)

I spend 6 hours of my day reviewing the 65% today... 6 hours... sitting in this oven of an office... and what happens at 3:15... the FedEx man brings me the 95%. seriously. That was a waste.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2012)

#%*(@) turned the hot water on last night to wash pots and pans after diner last night, it takes awhile to get hot water to the kitchen...and a couple minutes later still no hot water...barely warmer than the cold water. Had mr snick check the water heater...pilot light went out. He relit it and less than 5 minutes later it went out again. relit and went again less than 5 minutes. just wont stay lit. COld water shower this morning was not fun.

We were going to be replacing the water heater later this year when we redid the basement, guess this just means we get it sooner.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Is it a newer GE unit?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2012)

nope...its a cheap no name POS water heater that was totally inefficient anyways. It was the cheapest thing the previous owners could find at the only store in town that sells water heaters. It was a 4 yr rated tank that has been in service for probably 6 yrs.

We are going to have to visit one of the bigger cities about 45mins to an hr away to get a decent replacement.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Go for a 6-year water heater and replace the aluminum anode with a magnesium one and replace the plastic drain valve (if installed) with a brass ball valve. And newer WH's are f'ing finicky with filters, glass parts that render the WH useless, faulty pilots, etc...

http://www.thetankatwaterheaterrescue.com/forums/forum3/


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 8, 2012)

Just finished my taxes. Last year I paid 17.6% of my income in federal taxes, and 22.7% of my income to the total of federal, state and local income taxes. Curious how this compares to those of you with spouses and kids.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 9, 2012)

We made around $150k gross last year, have two kids, and paid about 8% of our income to the feds, 12% overall. We tithe, pay a lot in mortgage interest, and put away a huge chunk of our money into pre-tax flex spending and tax-deferred retirement accounts.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2012)

I suppose I should go get my taxes done, huh?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm visiting a field office and the consultants inadvertently locked me inside the building when they left for lunch just now. I can't concentrate over the sound of my tummy rumbling so I'm spamming EB instead of working.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 9, 2012)

Isn't it against OSHA regulations to (even be able to) "lock someone in". suppose there was a fire, there should always be a way out.

Just say the word and we'll send the fire department with axes to get you out.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 9, 2012)

Myra Zaltz CameIPassed PE said:


> We made around $150k gross last year, have two kids, and paid about 8% of our income to the feds, 12% overall. We tithe, pay a lot in mortgage interest, and put away a huge chunk of our money into pre-tax flex spending and tax-deferred retirement accounts.


Good grief, I made significantly less than that, and still paid more in dollar terms that you did. Though part of that is deliberate, since I switched from maxing out the traditional 401k to maxing out the Roth 401k last year (but I'll never pay tax on that money again).

Oh and since you live in CA my house is probably worth less than what you pay in mortgage interest per year!


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 9, 2012)

My bank sucks all of a sudden


----------



## envirotex (Apr 9, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I suppose I should go get my taxes done, huh?


You could wait until Saturday like everyone else...


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2012)

The thing is, my CPA already filed an extension for me because he rocks, I was having trouble getting all the paperwork together, so he hooked me up...


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Just e-filed ours. $472 back to ye olde pocket book. Yee-haw


----------



## Supe (Apr 10, 2012)

I will be e-filing later this week (just need to check over some stuff), but I'll be getting back around $5200 from Uncle Sam (well, $400 of it from the state) thanks to buying a house last April. First time I've EVER made out by itemizing, rather than standard deduction. Even with the standard deduction, it would have been about $3k back just from the withholdings after filing Single 1. In all honesty, I'm just thrilled not to owe after being mercilessly reamed two years ago due to an HR mistake.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Though part of that is deliberate, since I switched from maxing out the traditional 401k to maxing out the Roth 401k last year (*but I'll never pay tax on that money again*).


I wouldn't count on that at all.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2012)

I won't tell you all how much we are getting back because than you will all hate me... but I am a happy girl.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh don't worry, the tax man will have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

Because I seemingly make fatty money, Uncle Sam sent me a bill for ~$3100 this year. The joys of claiming 0...


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I won't tell you all how much we are getting back because than you will all hate me... but I am a happy girl.


The amount of refund is irrelevant, that's just dependent on how much you had withheld. The real question is the amount paid, in percentage of gross income.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I won't tell you all how much we are getting back because than you will all hate me... but I am a happy girl.
> ...


Well I can say 0% state taxes, and I suppose you want that percentage over the entire income (not just the taxable part), so we dished out a little less than 7% that they kept. Rolled over losses again for next year.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Oh don't worry, the tax man will have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.


Mighty bold talk for a one eyed fat man.

;-)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Oh don't worry, the tax man will have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.


Challenge accepted!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 10, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I won't tell you all how much we are getting back because than you will all hate me... but I am a happy girl.
> ...


Almost 21%


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Oh don't worry, the tax man will have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.
> ...


Copy Pasta error!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

Supe said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


I sent 16% to the feds alone, plus the standard 4.2% for SS and 1.45% for Medicare. Not exactly sure how much more we paid for state, but it was close to 4%. All said and done we paid close to 26%...

It should go down this next year once we get a year's worth of mortgage interest to itemize.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 10, 2012)

Mmm...Copy Pasta.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2012)

i think we pay between 12 and 15 % if i remember the top sheet from turbox tax print out.


----------



## Supe (Apr 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...


Mine was 21% with 8 months mortgage interest!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2012)

7.5% of adjusted gross on last year's taxes...I'll tell you this year's after tomorrow when I finalize everything. It will be close.

Because I live in the great state of Texas with no income tax, I am also fortunate enough to pay astronomical property taxes...about $12K this year...that means an extra $1000 to our housing expense every month...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

Property taxes at my place: 0.78% which equates to ~$3100 per year.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2012)

envirotex said:


> 7.5% of adjusted gross on last year's taxes...I'll tell you this year's after tomorrow when I finalize everything. It will be close. Because I live in the great state of Texas with no income tax, I am also fortunate enough to pay astronomical property taxes...about $12K this year...that means an extra $1000 to our housing expense every month...


HOLY CRAP! I don't pay that much for my mortgage + taxes + insurance!

Heck, I don't pay that for state income taxes + property taxes + local income taxes + state sales tax!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^ maybe you should work on making fatty money...


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 10, 2012)

We paid 15.35% to the feds, plus SS and Medicare. But we don't have state income tax in TN and our property taxes are only around $1600. Dual income, no kids.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ maybe you should work on making fatty money...


Even if I did, I couldn't pay that much. i'd freak out. No lie.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2012)

Y'all are making me feel so much better...at least it's 79 and sunny here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2012)

yea but do you have sales tax or any other taxes? Or is it really just property taxes that fund state gov?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 10, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> We paid 15.35% to the feds, plus SS and Medicare. But we don't have state income tax in TN and our property taxes are only around $1600. Dual income, no kids.


I've been trying to sell the wife on a move to TN for a couple of years now.


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 10, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> I've been trying to sell the wife on a move to TN for a couple of years now.


I'm not going to say its the greatest place on earth or anything, but our local taxes are very reasonable. Just don't expect the state/county to provide a lot of services for you.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 10, 2012)

Getting just over $1k back from the Fed and owe state roughly $350.

Do you think I can write off childcare we pay as a donation to the church? Publication #526 says it's not a charitable donation b/c we recieve more value for it than it costs. Perhaps it's still considered childcare, but the church has no EIN or anything.

F'in taxes!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Y'all are making me feel so much better...at least it's 79 and sunny here.


Too warm. It's snowing here today.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 10, 2012)

My property taxes are about $2600 a year then another $400 for car taxes. I paid 4.3% of AGI in federal taxes if you take out the child tax credit ($3000) and I paid 2.9% of AGI in state income taxes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Getting just over $1k back from the Fed and owe state roughly $350.
> 
> Do you think I can write off childcare we pay as a donation to the church? Publication #526 says it's not a charitable donation b/c we recieve more value for it than it costs. Perhaps it's still considered childcare, but the church has no EIN or anything.
> 
> F'in taxes!


You could write it off by providing the SS# of the person watching your children. Daycare costs do not have to be paid to a company/group for them to be deductible...


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 10, 2012)

I doubt the girl who runs the program is giving out her SS #. Damn, Drat - double drat


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2012)

our property taxes are just under $3k, but they would be closer to $4k if we lived in town....living in unincorporated area we don't get nailed with the city part of the property taxes.

in il we pay sales tax on cars when bought then a yearly license plate fee of $99.

5% state income tax

6.25 or 6.5% state sales tax plus city/county tax so usually 7 to 10% sales tax depending on where you live.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

In order for her to provide a legal daycare center, she has to provide that information.

I would definitely fight to get it, especially since the daycare expenses are a CREDIT and not a DEDUCTION. It's straight cash back into your pocket.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 10, 2012)

chaosiscash said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to sell the wife on a move to TN for a couple of years now.
> ...


I grew up in the middle of nowhere. I'm perfectly fine with minimal to non-existent services.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow- I only pay $700 a year in property taxes on the house here...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2012)

seriously just throwing a non smoking sign on the outside of the hotel room door does NOT make it a non smoking room. You need to replace furniture and repaint/rewallpaper to get the stink out to truely call it non smoking.

They upgraded my room last night to a jacuzzi tub room...it was nonsmoking but the second i walked in I could smell the residue....it previously was a smoking room. I didn't complain though because they had a door that opened the tub area to the rest of the room so you caould watch tv while soaking. I am starting to pay for it now though...the offgasing residue has left me with a headache.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> In order for her to provide a legal daycare center, she has to provide that information.
> 
> I would definitely fight to get it, especially since the daycare expenses are a CREDIT and not a DEDUCTION. It's straight cash back into your pocket.


The childcare credit is only worth 20% of the amount though. Not alot for this.

Thx


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^ Make them comp your room.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ...the offgasing residue has left me with a headache.


Breath deeply and enjoy. Cigarettes are expensive. This was you can partake w/o the costs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > In order for her to provide a legal daycare center, she has to provide that information.
> ...


It's 20% of up to $3k per child = $600. If you don't want it, I will take it on your behalf...


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Yeah but it's only 20% of $350 since this is only a part time occasional 1/2 day drop off. I'll ask the girl tomorrow for tax info and see what she says.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2012)

Well that makes sense then. I'm used to paying for 2 kids full time. Last year was one of the cheaper years since my son is in elementary school and only needs before/after care, and we paid a total of $15k for both kids...


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 10, 2012)

^Damn! That's steep. We have one child in full day care only one day per week. It's a lot less expensive. But the 1/2 day drop off is just a once in a while thing to assist with getting things done w//o lugging a toddler around.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> yea but do you have sales tax or any other taxes? Or is it really just property taxes that fund state gov?


We pay a combined state and local sales tax of 8.25%



Part our property tax goes to fund our schools, and we live in an area where the school portion of the tax is at the max allowable for the state, but half of what we pay goes to other areas of the state  (


----------



## pbrme (Apr 11, 2012)

Paid 17.3 on income Tax last yr. We also have the sales tax from 7 - 9.5 depending on county.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 18, 2012)

Was asked to come out and look at a project 2 weeks ago. I said we'd put a number together, but they said come out and let's talk. We did, than sent a number. Owner called for a meeting and we arrived this AM. Just to hear him says he didn't need our services. This is something I cou;d've heard via phone. I'm wondering if I shouldn't send an invoice for my time on the first visit while we walked and talked.

Pissed!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2012)

not the first visit, but if he had to travel just to say no thanks...that should be billable since he could have told you that over the phone.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 18, 2012)

I will probably eat it, but it really burns me.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 18, 2012)

yep. that totally sux.

did he explain why he didn't hire you? I just trying to figure where he saw any benefit in asking you to come and see him in-person


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 18, 2012)

I think he thought I was a contractor. His project doesn't require an engineer, but his contractor recommended he hire me to assist with specifying equipment, conductors and distribution.

Oh well


----------



## envirotex (Apr 23, 2012)

SCREAMING!!!

NEXT TIME I DECIDE TO DO A PROJECT FOR A BUNCH OF ACADEMICS, PLEASE REMIND ME THAT THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT REAL WORLD PROBLEMS ARE LIKE EVEN IF THEY SAY THEY ARE INDUSTRY EXPERTS.

Sigh. I'm seeing being in that drunk tank by Weds at noon...


----------



## csb (Apr 23, 2012)

:appl:


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 23, 2012)

Why wait until Wednesday?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2012)

^ i was thinking about heading there tonight if we have ice in the freezer.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 23, 2012)

There should always be ice in the freezer!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2012)

I really hate getting yelled at for the inaction of someone else. I've done everything I can, and am now at the mercy of one of the senior members to get his $hit done, all the while taking it in the backside because we (as a group) are not done...


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ It's even better when the person who hasn't gotten their ish together gets confronted by your boss and blames YOU for the delay.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2012)

Nope, getting called out in front of your boss by the contractor is worse. Especially since my boss didn't know what was going on at the time and I had to explain myself in his office afterwards.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 26, 2012)

Wife says I need to get out and get some exercise. It's not that I'm fat and lazy, just become a shut-in running my own business and working from home.

Not good when the Mrs. tells you to get out more. Or maybe it is.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 27, 2012)

Just say "colonel angus don't like that tone, got a meetin' withim tamarra an evrathin."


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 27, 2012)

^ That's awesome!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 30, 2012)

ankle is the size of a small cantaloupe... debating if a trip to the hospital is in order.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2012)

That won't help your chances running from the zombies...


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2012)

What a day.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 30, 2012)

I called the doc office, they can fit me in a week from Wednesday, or I can call back each morning until then before 7:30 am to see if there are any openings. I told the guy that if it's still this bad THEN, I would be an idiot to have not gone to the ER before all that time went by. I am paranoid to just treat it as a sprain since this is the ankle I broke, didn't realize it and had it heal wrong once already (about 5 years ago).

Thing of it is, I did a crazy mud run this weekend and only ended up with a few bruises. This didn't pop up until I was in the back yard, watering flowers and stepped into a hole that the dog dug last year and got missed when we filled them. Regardless, everyone is still going to tell me to stop doing the crazy crap that I do.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 1, 2012)

Dealing with imbeciles today. Take 2.5 steps forward and 4 back.


----------



## Krakosky (May 3, 2012)

It's that time of year again where I get to decide if I want to move or re-new my lease. Of course, I've been informed that rent will be going up at least $50. Contemplating whether I should look for something cheaper and move or just suck it up, pay more and stay. Currently trying to save up to be able to buy a place maybe next year.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 3, 2012)

It's always fun to listen to 2 people argue about how to use the spreadsheet YOU made for them... it's also fun to hear things like "I don't care what you say, I'm going to do it THIS way" repeated over and over again...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 3, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> It's that time of year again where I get to decide if I want to move or re-new my lease. Of course, I've been informed that rent will be going up at least $50. Contemplating whether I should look for something cheaper and move or just suck it up, pay more and stay. Currently trying to save up to be able to buy a place maybe next year.


Before you buy, ask envirotex about the property taxes in TX.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2012)

Our only real mistake when we bought our house was that we probably bought a year too early. Sure we got a great deal on the house and financially we'll be fine, but had we decided to wait a year we would have been able to substantially pay down a lot of our debt (despite our rent going up $100/mo).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2012)

Just sent a 430+ page pdf to the printer. I might as well take the rest of the day off because my comp is done...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2012)

I really f%$*ing hate it when someone tells me that a contract document is "all messed-up and missing several things" but won't tell me what exactly is messed-up or missing. You've already done the review, just give me your f%$*ing comments so I don't have to redo everything on my own.

Bitch.


----------



## Supe (May 3, 2012)

1 month into vendor reviews, and nobody (neither us nor the vendor) have been able to identify what the applicable code of construction is.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I really f%$*ing hate it when someone tells me that a contract document is "all messed-up and missing several things" but won't tell me what exactly is messed-up or missing. You've already done the review, just give me your f%$*ing comments so I don't have to redo everything on my own.
> 
> Bitch.


On top of it all, she's the f'ing project controls manager. She knows the contract better than anyone on the project. But instead of telling me whats wrong, I'm stuck reviewing a 430+ page document looking for the proverbial needle...


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I really f%$*ing hate it when someone tells me that a contract document is "all messed-up and missing several things" but won't tell me what exactly is messed-up or missing. You've already done the review, just give me your f%$*ing comments so I don't have to redo everything on my own.
> ...


I usually use that a standard comment when my previous comments haven't been addressed yet... I would start by back checking any previous submittable etc...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2012)

This is the first round of comments on this submittal...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 3, 2012)

They're re-assigning me to a new manager for the 4th time since I started this job 3 months ago. I've done little of consequence because they keep pulling me off every project I've started to get involved in, and I know it's not my performance because I'm getting a promotion soon. I feel like my abilities are being wasted.

Maybe I'll just make a de facto career out of spamming EB.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 3, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Maybe I'll just make a de facto career out of spamming EB.


&lt;Looks at post count&gt; You wouldn't be the first...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 3, 2012)

^^ Holy crap, 6.38 posts per day? You would be my principal-in-charge!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2012)

The 10k threads help a lot with that, hence my 11.7 post/day rate...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 3, 2012)

You're CEO, Dex.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> It's that time of year again where I get to decide if I want to move or re-new my lease. Of course, I've been informed that rent will be going up at least $50. Contemplating whether I should look for something cheaper and move or just suck it up, pay more and stay. Currently trying to save up to be able to buy a place maybe next year.


You and I really need to chat about this sometime. I'm in the same boat. I just moved out of state (&lt;1 week ago) and took a modest but well cared for place) in the hopes of buying in the next couple years. Right now I'm padding some dude's wallet who lives in the city whose name I can't pronounce. Got a great job prospect here, and could see myself putting down roots in the region, so the rent aspect chaps my ass.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 3, 2012)

^^ Maybe you two will hit it off at the conference and resolve both your situations simultaneously?

On a related note, have there been any EB romances? *insert gay joke here* But seriously, noob wants to know.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2012)

I remember a certain Alaskan and a Floridan stormwater manager seems to really hit it off...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 3, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm in the same boat. I just moved out of state (&lt;1 week ago) and took a modest but well cared for place) in the hopes of buying in the next couple years. Right now I'm padding some dude's wallet who lives in the city whose name I can't pronounce. Got a great job prospect here, and could see myself putting down roots in the region, so the rent aspect chaps my ass.


I don't see why. . . I've owned my house for 10 years and would be much farther ahead if I'd just rented instead, and would have a hard time selling my house if I wanted to. My advice: don't rush into buying something, you might be stuck with it for a looooooong time.



YMZ PE said:


> ^^ Maybe you two will hit it off at the conference and resolve both your situations simultaneously? On a related note, have there been any EB romances? *insert gay joke here* But seriously, noob wants to know.


I'm dating a friend of someone I met here on EB, does that count?


----------



## Krakosky (May 3, 2012)

Speaking of dates...

So I was supposed to go out with this guy tomorrow that I have been messaging for the past month or so. I met him on eharmony. (Don't laugh. I have a couple good friends who found their future wife/husband on the site). Anyways, so we were messaging and he asks me if I'd like to go on a date so I say sure. I suggest this thing my friend from TX told me about called "painting with a twist". Basically you sign up for a class to paint a certain picture and can bring wine or whatever you'd like to drink. He said it sounded like a lot of fun and we picked out a day (tomorrow) and both said we'd sign up. So I'm already signed up for and paid for the class. Then he gives me his number and we started texting on Tuesday. Then today I log onto the site and see that he has closed me out as a match i.e. you can no longer communicate. However, I have his number. So I casually text him

and ask which one of us should bring the wine tomorrow. I of course didn't say anything about seeing that he had closed me out. No response yet. So I'm baffled wondering what happened.

Taking any and all opinions/suggestions. I'm no good at this dating bs.

Mudpuppy,

I am well aware of TX property taxes. I'm just sick of throwing my money down the drain in rent (6 years renting already).


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 3, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Speaking of dates...
> 
> So I was supposed to go out with this guy tomorrow that I have been messaging for the past month or so. I met him on eharmony. (Don't laugh. I have a couple good friends who found their future wife/husband on the site). Anyways, so we were messaging and he asks me if I'd like to go on a date so I say sure. I suggest this thing my friend from TX told me about called "painting with a twist". Basically you sign up for a class to paint a certain picture and can bring wine or whatever you'd like to drink. He said it sounded like a lot of fun and we picked out a day (tomorrow) and both said we'd sign up. So I'm already signed up for and paid for the class. Then he gives me his number and we started texting on Tuesday. Then today I log onto the site and see that he has closed me out as a match i.e. you can no longer communicate. However, I have his number. So I casually text him
> 
> ...


My wife did that painting with a twist thing one time. I think she drank too much because the painting was awful. $30 dollars and a bottle of wine later and I have a barely recognizable estuary landscape in my kids' playroom.

Edit: But I recall she was ready to party when she got home as she was super confident from her new found artistic skills.

:bananalama:


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 3, 2012)

Oh wait, that wasn't what that post was about.

Edit: I don't know much about dating so I'm probably no help. How much did you text him?


----------



## blybrook PE (May 3, 2012)

just got a set of review comments (first set for the entire project) that was signed &amp; submitted a YEAR ago! The comments were dated a week ago; common, it can't take a year to review the project documents.

To top it off, the project has already been built and the comments won't change anything!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 3, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Speaking of dates...
> 
> So I was supposed to go out with this guy tomorrow that I have been messaging for the past month or so. I met him on eharmony. (Don't laugh. I have a couple good friends who found their future wife/husband on the site)...


My pastor met his wife on eharmony.

You never know about the whole closing you out thing. So much of how we communicate online can be misinterpreted; other times mistakes might be made. I would give him until tomorrow morning to get back you before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2012)

How about you show us some beach pics of yourself and 10 of your hottest female friends, and we'll set you up with VT?


----------



## Krakosky (May 3, 2012)

^ Haha. I'll get right on that. I need to know what state he resides in first. You know how I like it hot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

> Taking any and all opinions/suggestions. I'm no good at this dating bs.


Word. It's been 11 years and I have no idea what I'm doing, not that I was all suave or anything back in the day. I'm just gonna mail order a bride from Russia as soon as the dollar to euro exchange rate improves.

I seem to move in a clockwise circle around the northeast every few years, I don't think you could really classify any of them as hot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

Krako - check out this thread. Hall of Fame dating advice here.

/&gt;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4437

I'm still wondering if he ever got the wall cleaned.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I really f%$*ing hate it when someone tells me that a contract document is "all messed-up and missing several things" but won't tell me what exactly is messed-up or missing. You've already done the review, just give me your f%$*ing comments so I don't have to redo everything on my own.
> ...


Did you get the memo about the cover sheet on the TPS report?



Krakosky said:


> Speaking of dates...
> 
> So I was supposed to go out with this guy tomorrow that I have been messaging for the past month or so. I met him on eharmony. (Don't laugh. I have a couple good friends who found their future wife/husband on the site). Anyways, so we were messaging and he asks me if I'd like to go on a date so I say sure. I suggest this thing my friend from TX told me about called "painting with a twist". Basically you sign up for a class to paint a certain picture and can bring wine or whatever you'd like to drink. He said it sounded like a lot of fun and we picked out a day (tomorrow) and both said we'd sign up. So I'm already signed up for and paid for the class. Then he gives me his number and we started texting on Tuesday. Then today I log onto the site and see that he has closed me out as a match i.e. you can no longer communicate. However, I have his number. So I casually text him
> 
> ...


Ummm....I'm thinking his wife found his eharmony account.


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2012)

Sooooooooo... married women aren't typically up for a two-fer?


----------



## mudpuppy (May 4, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Speaking of dates...
> 
> So I was supposed to go out with this guy tomorrow that I have been messaging for the past month or so. I met him on eharmony. (Don't laugh. I have a couple good friends who found their future wife/husband on the site). Anyways, so we were messaging and he asks me if I'd like to go on a date so I say sure. I suggest this thing my friend from TX told me about called "painting with a twist". Basically you sign up for a class to paint a certain picture and can bring wine or whatever you'd like to drink. He said it sounded like a lot of fun and we picked out a day (tomorrow) and both said we'd sign up. So I'm already signed up for and paid for the class. Then he gives me his number and we started texting on Tuesday. Then today I log onto the site and see that he has closed me out as a match i.e. you can no longer communicate. However, I have his number. So I casually text him
> 
> ...


Good luck with the date; as I recall from when I tried it, you can only have a few matches open at a time? So maybe he was closing yours to see what else is out there. . .

As for throwing money away on rent. . . honestly I think it beats throwing money away on a house. . . mine has lost 50% of it's value. At least until you're sure of where you want to settle down, get married, have kids and all that. On the flip side, I hated living in an apartment so I bought a house as soon as I could, but kind of regret it now (though I was engaged at the time--my how things change).


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

Wow. That thread was LONG and HILARIOUS! Whatever happened to that guy?

I'll be renting at least for another year, just trying to have some money saved up for when I do decide to buy. I'm thinking of maybe looking for a house to rent in Royal Oak or Ferndale. I think one of my friends might want to be roomies. I currently live with my sister and am not sure if she wants to move or not. We're not usually home at the same time and when we are, she stays in her room. I don't even remember the last time we spoke to one another. Weird and awkward. She does pay me but can only afford (or at least that's what she gives me) &lt; 1/4 cost of rent and utilities.

Never heard back from the dude. Did he get cold feet? I just look at it as his loss. Should I still go to the painting thing tonight? They called me yesterday to ask if I was coming with a group or alone. When I said I was coming alone, they said "OK, we'll try to put you up in front". How embarrassing! As far as I can tell, you can communicate with as many matches at a time as you'd like but I think it sends you less new matches depending on how many you have open. I'm not entirely sure.

VT,

Are we the only single people on this board? Seems mostly everyone is married. We need a thread for the singles of EB to post in. A little match making on the side. Lol.


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2012)

Never turn down a scheduled appointment to go drinking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> VT,
> 
> Are we the only single people on this board? Seems mostly everyone is married. We need a thread for the singles of EB to post in. A little match making on the side. Lol.


Well technically the divorce isn't official for another 98 days. But who's counting?

I wasn't the first of my friends to get married, buy a house, have a kid, etc. But I really one-upped them in this department. Shoot me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 4, 2012)

VT,

Wasn't your ex in some Phd program or something? Really sorry to hear about the divorce, especially the surprising nature of it. At least you don't have kids involved.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

She is now a college professor on the west coast. We parted friends, just weren't good for each other as spouses. No smoking gun or anything. The only thing I'm pissed about is that she just gave up without trying to work through it or give counseling an honest shot.

I myself also just moved to get a fresh start in life. The higher paying job in a less expensive area didn't hurt either.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 4, 2012)

Where are you now?

Beware talking about smoking guns and ex-spouses.


----------



## pbrme (May 4, 2012)

^Dogs are children too...

Krak, go to the painting thing... if there's another single guy there, or one casing the joint, It's probably him. But I would invite a girlfriend or coworker. Either way, your trying something new.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> Where are you now?
> 
> Beware talking about smoking guns and ex-spouses.


Upstate NY.


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

^ Brrrrr.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

I lived in Vermont for several years, it's quite balmy in comparison.

I'm not a hot weather guy. My summer vacations involve escaping the heat - Alaska, Yukon, Canadian Maritimes, Montana, Iceland, etc.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> The only thing I'm pissed about is that she just gave up without trying to work through it or give counseling an honest shot.


That's awful.

Someday she'll realize there's no such thing as a perfect match. The only spouse worth having is one who cares enough to work through the hard parts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

'Til death do us part ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> ^ Brrrrr.


Says the person living in Michigan...

Last I checked MI isn't known for it's warm weather either...


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

^ That's why I'm working on my escape!


----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2012)

it's hot here. almost always.


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

Just like in TX. I'm going there in 2 weeks for a long weekend and can't wait!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

One of the few states I've never visited. Possibly this coming January though.


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

Go get yourself some heat. And a cold beer to go with it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

And some of the nastiest humidity on the planet (Houston)...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

I prefer snow. Can't snowshoe when it's 90.


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

Well, there isn't that nasty humidity in north TX. OK, agree to disagree. You can have the snow and I'll take the heat.


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

I think VTE and Krakosky just agreed to a marriage of convenience.


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

It's only convenient b/c we'll be living in different parts of the country. Lol


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

It's good to know I have the same consistent effect on women as ever. I'm an engineer, routine and predictability are good.


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

It'll be even more convenient if the convention is in Vegas...


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

Hey, this one doesn't want half your stuff! Glass half full, eh?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

I'm more of a glass is shattered on the floor and I ripped up my hands and feet cleaning it up sort of person.

I am glad though that all my new shit is in fact my shit. The only thing I need is a few ceiling mirrors (and carpets full of black Lab fur) and my bachelor pad will be complete.


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> It'll be even more convenient if the convention is in Vegas...


We can all bring gifts!

I found being an engineering major to be a little like a signed up for a creepy dating service. I was surrounded by a lot of single guys, but it was a crap shoot.

That said, I married an engineer


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm beginning to think that's what it's going to come down to. I will need to find one of my own kind. That's why I told VT we need to have an EB.com dating service. Even tho most everyone seems to be married. Guess I'll hit up the young and unsuspecting noobs.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 4, 2012)

From what I've seen, a lot of engineers seem to marry young for some reason. . . my guess is they aren't comfortable with uncertainty? Even of the engineers that come into my company straight out of college some are already married and most of the rest are engaged or become engaged in a year or two. Kinda strange if you ask me.

Being 34 and never married makes me a bit of an oddball around here.


----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2012)

I wonder what the divorce rates are like...

Edit: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/09/16/AR2010091607509.html

According to that it's best to marry an optometrist.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 4, 2012)

I'm 29 and never been married. I do have a girlfriend though, but she's about to move to Anchorage for work. She's pissed that I won't follow her down there, but I ain't living in any larger of a city than I do now. We'll try the long distance thing (about a 6 to 7 hour drive time) and see how it goes. Most of my co-workers (several younger than I) are already married or engaged.


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

I'm not too far behind you, mudpuppy. I'll be turning a less than desirable prime number here shortly. I've never been married or engaged. A bunch of people I know (friends, ex, ex friends, cousins) got engaged this year. But most of them don't have an established career like I do. They will have to rely on their hubbies financially which is something I never wanted to do. So if I could trade with them, I wouldn't.


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Guess I'll hit up the young and unsuspecting noobs.


You're too young to be pulling the ole cougar-in-a-sleezy-bar routine.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> And some of the nastiest humidity on the planet (Houston)...





VTEnviro said:


> I prefer snow. Can't snowshoe *(or downhill ski)* when it's 90.


This.

Also after reading some of the most recent posts, are we going to have to suit up and hit the 24-hour chapel for the first ever EB.com wedding during the convention? Only if there is free cake and booze. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

I can't guarantee free booze, but I'm pretty sure Big Ray could track us down some $2 pints...


----------



## pbrme (May 4, 2012)

I just got married after 32, in my circle I'm the older one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

pbrme said:


> I just got married after 32, in my circle I'm the older one.


And here I am at 32 getting ready to celebrate my 11th wedding anniversary and my son's 7th birthday, after watching my daughter turn 5 last month...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> From what I've seen, a lot of engineers seem to marry young for some reason. . . my guess is they aren't comfortable with uncertainty?


This is true. I married shortly after getting my BS, after dating for less than a year. Then I moved upstate to go to grad school without him. We're both engineers, and I think we couldn't handle the uncertainty of waiting even though it meant a long-distance marriage. That and we're devout Christians who were reeeaaaallly looking forward to finally getting boom boom in the bedroom. :eyebrows:


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

I married at 24. I think engineers might run the calculations of marriage too, and decide sooner that it's a go/no-go for launch.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2012)

csb said:


> I think engineers might run the calculations of marriage too


Hopefully those calculations don't involve a factor of safety of 2...


----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2012)

I was 25, we had dated about a year, and just decided to get married one day.. not very typical engineerish


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2012)

Krak - did you decide whether you're going to Painting with a Twist tonight?


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

I didn't go. I debated for awhile and decided I was already in a sour mood over it. I'm in more of a shooting range type of mood rather than a try to paint a pretty picture type of mood.

On to the next one...


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2012)

Should've gone with a 3 for $10 wine special in a backpack, painted a penis with a tank running over it, and exclaimed, "Look out, Pierre!!!" After that, run out of the establishment all while throwing firecrackers at the feet of other patrons.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 5, 2012)

I was gonna suggest she and VTE have a scotch-and-skype session, but yeah, that sounds good too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 5, 2012)

Did someone say scotch ramen?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 5, 2012)

I could go for some scotch ramen right now, I'm in a dreadful mood.


----------



## engineergurl (May 5, 2012)

I seriously got up and tried to go to work this morning. Thank goodness i realized it was the weekend before i did the commute.


----------



## Krakosky (May 5, 2012)

What is this scotch ramen you speak of?


----------



## engineergurl (May 5, 2012)

... she doesn't know what scotch ramen is... :Banane35:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 5, 2012)

Make ramen noodles with scotch instead of water, preferrably in a microwave. Enjoy. Please post the youtube video of the experience...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 5, 2012)

It tastes best if you eat it late at night after not having eaten anything all day.


----------



## Krakosky (May 5, 2012)

I heard there's only one expert chef who can make this dish.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2012)

I'm 32 and single...never married. Forever alone, I suppose.


----------



## Krakosky (May 5, 2012)

Shall I create the single and looking to mingle thread? LOL. It could be a big hit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> ... she doesn't know what scotch ramen is... :Banane35:


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > I just got married after 32, in my circle I'm the older one.
> ...


Don't forget your wife's 2 year boobiversary.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2012)

My wife and I started dating when we were seniors in high school. She had big plans to go to the University of Georgia for college and I was going to Clemson. Towards the end of our senior year she decided she wanted to go to Clemson (at the time she said it wasn't because of me, later in life she said she knew I was the guy she was going to marry and she didn't want to do the long distance thing for 4 years). We broke up for a semester during our Junior year at Clemson and then after graduation she moved to Atlanta and I stayed in Clemson for grad school. We got married about a month after I graduated and I moved to Atlanta. 8 years and 3 kids later and we're very happily married.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2012)

Now I'm on a rant. Freaking Hunter ceiling fans. NEVER BUY ONE.....EVER.

We bought our house about a year ago. For some reason the freaking morons that lived there before us put remote control ceiling fans in all of the bedrooms. In the three kids' bedrooms they have those remotes where they're added after the fact so there is a receiver module in the bell housing that mounts flush with the ceiling. One of the modules has already gone bad so I just yanked it and made it a plain old manual ceiling fan...gasp.

Then in the master bedroom they installed this HUNTER POS CEILING FAN that has the remote function built in. There is no way to make it a regular old 3 speed ceiling fan with a light kit unless you rewire the whole damn thing, which I'm not going to do. Last year the remote control went out and I paid $35 + $9 S&amp;H to replace that because it was cheaper than buying another fan, then two weeks ago the light function failed. You can turn the fan on but you can't turn the light on, which means it's a problem with the receiver. And there is no pull string to manually turn the lights on. So I looked on the interwebz this weekend and apparently this POS receiver is a major PITA for anyone who ever comes in contact with it. Then I call "Customer Service" at Hunter and they want $60 + $9 S&amp;H for a replacement even though the fan is under warranty, but apparently the only thing that is warrantied is the motor (how many f-ing times has a ceiling fan motor ever failed, real good warranty), and the "customer service" rep says that the receiver is prone to failure due to surges. So I say "Really? Then it sounds like a manufacturer defect and you should send me another one. I have plenty of sensitive electronic equipment around my house without surge suppression and I've not had any issues with those devices." Long story short, I'm not spending another $69 on that POS.

NEVER BUY A HUNTER FAN....EVER. THEY'RE GIANT TURDS WITH NO APPRECIABLE BENEFIT FOR THE INCREASED COST. THEY'RE MADE IN CHINA JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER POS CEILING FAN.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, but other than that, how do you like Hunter fans?


----------



## Master slacker (May 7, 2012)

I haven't had any bad dealings with Hunter yet. I've installed three of them (the basic $99, 52-inch specials from Lowe's) over the past three years and haven't had any "real" problems. The only one that isn't solid is the one in our room. There is the faintest whirr - whirr - whirr sound that comes from it occasionally. No big deal. For $99, it's done a darn good job.


----------



## bradlelf (May 7, 2012)

Got married at 25 after dating for about a year; 5 years and two kids later still going strong. Our plan is to have the kids out of the house by the time I am 50 

Scotch rammen ... never heard of it before this thread, but will be trying it very shortly out of pure curiosity.

I love Hunter Fans ... no joking, I have one in every bed room and one in the family room. Never had a problem in the six years we have had them. Got them on a great black Friday sale at Lowes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

bradlelf said:


> Scotch rammen ... never heard of it before this thread, but will be trying it very shortly out of pure curiosity.


Post the youtube video of your experience. Seriously.


----------



## Krakosky (May 7, 2012)

Is this going to be the main course at the convention?


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2012)

Damn you people singing the praises of Hunter fans. They suck, just agree with me. HELP ME FEEL JUSTIFIED IN MY RAGE AT HUNTER FANS!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Is this going to be the main course at the convention?


This will be the only food available. Brains will be on the menu for our Zombified patrons as well...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> Damn you people singing the praises of Hunter fans. They suck, just agree with me. HELP ME FEEL JUSTIFIED IN MY RAGE AT HUNTER FANS!


I have 4 ceiling fans. I can never remember which ones are Hunter and which are Hampdon Bay. No problems with any of them (including a couple which we've had for just under 10 years, and have been installed/removed/reinstalled each time we've moved).


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2012)

I bought the hubby a Jimmy Johnson Ceiling Fan... we move that each time...


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2012)

Well obviously the problem is the "convenient" remote feature. It turns the $150 fan into a freaking paper weight. I will never buy a remote fan. I didn't buy this one, it came with the house and now I'm stuck with the damn thing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think you should be raging about remote ceiling fans in general. I'm actually surprised that they don't have problems with exploding capacitors. You aren't supposed to install CFL bulbs in ceiling fans because the vibration induces a voltage in the capacitors. Eventually, the induced voltage exceeds the rating of the cap, and KA-BLAMMO! I've seen a few exploded CFL capacitors in the lab.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Yeah, I think you should be raging about remote ceiling fans in general. I'm actually surprised that they don't have problems with exploding capacitors. You aren't supposed to install CFL bulbs in ceiling fans because the vibration induces a voltage in the capacitors. Eventually, the induced voltage exceeds the rating of the cap, and KA-BLAMMO! I've seen a few exploded CFL capacitors in the lab.


Is there an easy way to diagnose the exploded capacitor? None of them have any signs of apparent damage.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

My newest ceiling fan (Hampton Bay) came with a remote but I didn't install it. The new house is wired with dual switches for ceiling fans in every room (one switch for the fan, one for the light). When I installed it, I just bought a fan-rated dimmer switch for the fan to control the speed and just use the standard wall switch for the light.


----------



## Master slacker (May 7, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> The hubby got me a Big Johnson... we move each time...


Interesting... :huh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

well played sir, well played.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 7, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> Is there an easy way to diagnose the exploded capacitor? None of them have any signs of apparent damage.


It's pretty obvious. The cardboard spacer sheets are all over the place, the metal housing is split, and there are usually burned things nearby.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an easy way to diagnose the exploded capacitor? None of them have any signs of apparent damage.
> ...


I didn't see anything like that in the the receiver module when I took it apart but these are ceramic disc type capacitors, not electrolytic.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I bought the hubby a Jimmy Johnson Ceiling Fan... we move that each time...


I'll take washed up football coaches with coiffed hair for $400 Alex.


----------



## CbusPaul (May 8, 2012)

^^^I'm guessing they meant the nascar driver. Not sure they made ceiling fans for a coach. How bout dem cowboys!


----------



## envirotex (May 8, 2012)

Did you know that there are only two sports in Texas? Football, and Spring Football...

Let the scrimmaging begin.

That was supposed to be a random thought, though...

Worth screaming about, I guess.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 10, 2012)

God I hate bad first dates.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> God I hate bad first dates.


Please elaborate.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 10, 2012)

Um...nothing like her picture, personality nothing like our previous communication, couldn't carry a conversation with a bucket, awkwardly asked for my cell number at the end of the date, etc. Just the slow motion train wreck I feared. That was the 2nd worse first date I've been on. The first one, I literally had to drive the conversation. By the end, I just gave up and we sat in silence for almost a half hour.


----------



## Krakosky (May 10, 2012)

^ Elabotate. I didn't even make it to the first date.


----------



## Krakosky (May 10, 2012)

Did she have a big butt?


----------



## engineergurl (May 10, 2012)

you know, Krak has a big butt, and is single....


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Um...nothing like her picture, personality nothing like our previous communication, couldn't carry a conversation with a bucket, awkwardly asked for my cell number at the end of the date, etc. Just the slow motion train wreck I feared. That was the 2nd worse first date I've been on. The first one, I literally had to drive the conversation. By the end, I just gave up and we sat in silence for almost a half hour.


Bad first dates are kind of a blessing - at least you don't waste even more time with someone only to later find out they were trying way too hard to be compatible with you. Did you meet this lady through the interwebz or did a friend set it up?



engineergurl said:


> Krak has a big butt


Heh heh.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> you know, Krak has a big butt, and is single....


I believe it was referred to as a "tank ass"...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

Quiet, Dex. You haven't had to market yourself since 2001.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

Is it slim pickings out there or am I just not looking hard enough? Not that I'm looking all that hard to begin with besides being on eharm.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

Things just happen when they're supposed to happen. If you ask anyone in a long-term relationship how they met their partner, most of time they'll say it happened organically and through little of their own effort.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

True. I've always heard that too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

Mine started by complete chance, you couldn't make this shit up. Ended 11 years later in Middlesex County Family and Probate Court. Would have been better if it was Buttsex County.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

^ lol. I just created a separate thread for this.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2012)

Met her on Match. She had a big...everything.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

^ lol. Did she use old pics in her profile? Did you end up giving her your number?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, they were definitely old photos. She has my number, but I also have hers for call-screening purposes.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

So I guess she will not be going on a 2nd date with you...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2012)

Not unless she goes all Misery on me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2012)

^ As long as you don't wreck your car in her front yard you should be okay.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2012)

going back to the ceiling fan topic...never have or will have a remoted fan. The house when we bought it has ceiling fan in almost every room. They all looked like they were from the 90s. Some looked newer but were walmart specials sort of things. We painted all but 3, of that we replaced one with a hampton bay fan from menards and a hunter fan from Lowes. Less than a year later the motor went on the hamptonbay one and the manufacturer said to take it back to menards for replacement which they did...they still had the same fan. SInce then no problems with that one. One of the painted fans just died this past winter and we replaced it with a Hunter fan. We have had no problems with it once we got it installed...I have no idea how the other fan last so long with the bad wiring to it.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2012)

Casablanca fans FTW.


----------



## Krakosky (May 14, 2012)

Today was a long and frustrating day of calling apts, looking at houses online and trying to decide whether I want to move or not. Shouldn't be that big of a deal but sometimes, ok a lot of times, I let little things get to me. The cherry on top was when I left work today and saw someone had put a note on my car that read "you suck at parking". Trivial as it was, that was enough to drive me to tears after such a frustrating day. I don't even know what their deal was. I was in the spot, between the lines, but pulled a bit too far forward. Not into another spot, but into the road itself. I want to find them and dump a milkshake on their car.

RAWR.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 14, 2012)

Just send fudgey their way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2012)

Im sure there are guys out there who want you to suck when you park with them...


----------



## engineergurl (May 14, 2012)

^^ If that didn't make you smile, then I don't know what would. I should have you helping me write my house for rent description tonight instead of trying to figure out this on my own.


----------



## Krakosky (May 14, 2012)

Lol. Sounds like there's new developments you need to update me on.


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Today was a long and frustrating day of calling apts, looking at houses online and trying to decide whether I want to move or not. Shouldn't be that big of a deal but sometimes, ok a lot of times, I let little things get to me. The cherry on top was when I left work today and saw someone had put a note on my car that read "you suck at parking". Trivial as it was, that was enough to drive me to tears after such a frustrating day. I don't even know what their deal was. I was in the spot, between the lines, but pulled a bit too far forward. Not into another spot, but into the road itself. I want to find them and dump a milkshake on their car.
> 
> RAWR.


Today when I left work there was another note on my car. This time it read "Bravo!". I guess I did a noteworthy parking job today. I purposely parked in a different area in the parking lot today.


----------



## engineergurl (May 15, 2012)

sounds like they are picking on you... perhaps an immature way of breaking the ice?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2012)

maybe they have a crush on you


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2012)

Maybe you have a stalker.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2012)

^^^ I was thinking we're witnessing the beginnings of a beautiful new relationship...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 15, 2012)

Maybe in the next note he'll leave you his number?


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2012)

Lol. He's probably a 50 year old creeper that saw my tank walking into work one day. Has anyone read the book The Collector? Silence of the Lambs was based off of it. This situation reminds me of that book...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2012)

I don't remember Jodie Foster having a "tank ass"...


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2012)

Well, minus the Tank.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 15, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Lol. He's probably a 50 year old creeper that saw my tank walking into work one day. Has anyone read the book The Collector? Silence of the Lambs was based off of it. This situation reminds me of that book...


The guy in that book kidnaps the girl and makes her live in the cellar of his country house, right? At least that would resolve your living situation...


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2012)

^ haha. That's true.


----------



## engineergurl (May 15, 2012)

see solutions all around!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2012)

Plus, if you live in his basement, you'll get all the lotion and hose showers you want.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2012)

I think it is either/or with the hose and lotion.


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2012)

It puts the lotion on it's skin, or else it gets the hose again...


----------



## pbrme (May 16, 2012)

I would watch from the window and see if you can track the perps movements. After you find out which car is his, leave him a nasty gram.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2012)

pbrme said:


> I would watch from the window and see if you can track the perps movements. After you find out which car is his, leave him a nasty gram.


This! I would totally park like a jag on purpose, set my laptop up in the passenger seat (depending on the camera angle) and then create a Skype session that I could monitor from my work PC. And you could set the session to record in addition to monitoring in case you missed anything.


----------



## Krakosky (May 16, 2012)

^ something tells me you have experience with this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2012)

Actually no. But do watch a lot of the spy and crime investigation shows.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2012)

pbrme said:


> I would watch from the window and see if you can track the perps movements. After you find out which car is his, leave him a nasty gram. big dump on the hood.


The big dump: it has a thousand uses.


----------



## Krakosky (May 17, 2012)

^ Lol.


----------



## Master slacker (May 17, 2012)

... would that make it a tank dump? :huh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

We all have a cause that we believe in and will fight for, sometimes short-term, sometimes for life. Animal rights, political, social, etc.

Well, one of my co-workers "declares war" on a new project related cause seemingly daily. Today's cause: elimination of "unapproved" acronyms in email subject lines. Unfortunately, she's one of those people that forces her cause onto others so that it becomes their problem. So instead of sending a quick email out to the group reminding everyone of what's approved or not, she ends up sending out very pointed "throw you under the bus" type emails to a select few people (myself included) asking why we're allowing this to happen. Then she CC's the entire upper-management team.

This forces us to then not only address the problem, but do so in a "damage control" type of way. Somehow trying to keep the contractor willing to work with us because they're pissed for being called out, but also trying to convince upper management that there isn't really a problem, all while trying to demonstrate to the rest of the team that we're not the incompetent, lazy, idiots she tries to make us out to be. Oh, and do it all with a smile.

Bitch can go sit on a splintered broom stick.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 17, 2012)

Is WTF an approved acronym? Seriously, why would you have to have acronyms approved?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2012)

It sounds like she's trying to create problems where none exist, to "solve" them and make herself look good. Is she vying for a promotion or something?


----------



## Krakosky (May 17, 2012)

Does she have a big butt?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

You're not the first to ask if WTF is approved.

No promotions are available. She's just a control/power freak.

Massive. It would crush a tank ass...


----------



## engineergurl (May 17, 2012)

Put it back on her Dex, reply to all and make her look like the dumb one, that's what I do... I'm actually famous for it here and some of the PM's look forward to my well thought out professional responses that make the other guy look like a jacka$$.

For instance.

Dear "complainer",

Thank you for expressing your concern regarding the use of unapproved acronyms, I have reviewed my e-mail in box and found that you are correct that it is becoming excessive. Those of us intimately involved on these projects often become so busy that these insignificant details often do go by the wayside and I am sure it is impacting you and others as you sort and file your e-mails.

Because you have notified us of this issue, I have determined that a corrective action plan will be needed, and that the first step will have to be employee and contractor awareness of the proper acronyms. If you could please consolidate a list of these, we can then proceed with distribution and notification of the the impacts of not following the policy. Perhaps rather than just a mere list of the acronyms, you can provide the impacts and consequences in a memorandum.

I also suggest we initiate a commitee to review your memorandum, establish the distribution scope and create an office policy, perhaps you could be the lead on that? Any one else have any input?


----------



## Krakosky (May 17, 2012)

^ just plain awesome.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

Nice.

Unfortunately we already have an approved acronym list, company policy, etc. For the most part, everyone here knows what she does and how she does it so they naturally take anything she says with a grain of salt. The only real damage control that needs to happen is with the design-build contractor. They have a very tight schedule and don't have time to drop everything and go back and fix what she deems is wrong. While *technically* it's incorrect, we still have the documentation and record of what's going on. I agree that these things need to be fixed and anything in the future needs to be done properly from here going forward, but I'm not going to ask the contractor to do it at the expense of the schedule and/or budget.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2012)

Perhaps you should leave an HSD* on her desk.

* Hulk Sized Dump


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2012)

That's your answer for everything!


----------



## engineergurl (May 17, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> ^ just plain awesome.


I work with a lot of wordy people who like to jump to conclusions and point fingers. I learned very early at this job that it is much more satisfying to make them look stupid then to try to argue with them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> That's your answer for everything!


i'm telling you, those things have a thousand uses!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2012)

So Capt, an acquaintance of mine is having a birthday party and invited me but I don't want to go but I also don't want to be rude. And I'm trying to convince the gardener to use a certain type of fertilizer on our flower bed but he says his is better. And my husband never remembers to put the toilet seat down. What should I do?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > ^ just plain awesome.
> ...


That approach works until the person either doesn't know or doesn't care that they look stupid...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> So Capt, an acquaintance of mine is having a birthday party and invited me but I don't want to go but I also don't want to be rude.


Nothing says you care like a gift you make yourself! HSD to the rescue!



> And I'm trying to convince the gardener to use a certain type of fertilizer on our flower bed but he says his is better.


Not only are HSDs good as fertilizer, but they add a personal touch to the garden as well as recycle food.



> And my husband never remembers to put the toilet seat down. What should I do?


Check the seat. How hard is it to look at a seat?

But, if you prefer to send a message, HSD will facilitate a conversation.

HSDs, a gift from the heart, a green intiative, and a couples' counselor. three of the thousands of uses for HSDs!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 17, 2012)

Upper Decker's are also a good solution to a lot of life's ills.


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2012)

^ :appl:

"I'll start flushing the HSD's when you start putting the toilet seat down"

But:

If we can put it up, they can put it down. Out of courtesy for our pet's breath, I always put it down.


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Upper Decker's are also a good solution to a lot of life's ills.


I did this to a frat house once.


----------



## engineergurl (May 17, 2012)

omg, I had to Google Sucks that, gross... but I'm thinking maybe some food coloring would be funny...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 17, 2012)

I don't know what's funnier, the fact that you had to search for it, or that the auto-replace function is still active on Google Sucks.


----------



## engineergurl (May 18, 2012)

Going along with the e-mails, this didn't make me scream, but I had to read it a few times.... went out to everyone in our office and the e-mail subject was "noise pollution in the office"



> Everyone, and this means YOU: Please refrain from eating at your desk
> 
> other than lunch and very brief, underscore VERY, non-noisy snacks. No
> 
> ...


seriously.


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2012)

You should issue a similar memo, asking them to refrain from typing on a keyboard, other than during lunch or for very brief intervals. That pecking is some serious noise pollution.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 18, 2012)

Time for some Doritos.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 18, 2012)

what about break time...you can't have some crunchy pringles or chex mix at your desk...what about gum chewers, they are noisy and annoying too


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > That's your answer for everything!
> ...


When all else fails, try AC Slatering.


----------



## engineergurl (May 18, 2012)

I wanted to ask about how loud my stomach had to growl before I could justify the overall noise reduction levels with a crunchy snack.... and suggest we do a benefit analysis....


----------



## Krakosky (May 18, 2012)

Why is there never a socket around when I need one? There is a serious shortage of sockets in the world. How am I supposed to keep spamming EB if my phone dies?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2012)

I'm out of bad jokes and filthy innuendos here. The move and new job have me cooked.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2012)

If you've got nothin' after she lobbed that grapefruit up for you, it's definitely time to go home and come back to eb.com's drunk tank...


----------



## BluSkyy (May 18, 2012)

HFS. the brain is fried after a long three weeks. now to drive 6 hours to work on a roof all weekend...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2012)

Wow! Is it so much to ask to get a TIMELY response via email from a professor? I have to answer 100's of emails a day. I'm taking an online graduate course at MTU and have been emailing the professor over the last couple weeks. I know my email and his works because I continue to receive assignments. Now he sends out an update and says that online students should be accelerating the number of videos they watch per week as opposed to just following along with the MWF course schedule like I've been doing. Now I'm SEVEN modules behind! Yes I could pick up the phone and try calling but working 50+ hours a week as an engineering manager doesn't always allow for that. RAWR!!!!

Not impressed with MTU up to this point.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 23, 2012)

^Is that Dr. Mork?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Is that Dr. Mork?


No. He was a LITTLE better but not much. It was difficult getting initial application info and course registration things from him. I realize people get busy. But hey, we are all busy and learn to manage it as best we can. With working full time and being a distance learning student, my primary means of communication is through email. So it's frustrating when I don't get a response. Even a one-liner would do, "Hey busy right now but I'll get back to you later on". I'd be totally fine with that. :brickwall:


----------



## envirotex (May 23, 2012)

I think the squirrel is going to make the hit list...Went outside this morning, huge hole in my patio chair cushion. So much for his cute and fluffy tail. I really liked those cushions.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 23, 2012)

I would recommend using the shotgun that EM_PS used on your zombie ass. It seemed to get the job done there...


----------



## envirotex (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if squirrel will fry up well in a cast iron skillet?


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 23, 2012)

envirotex said:


> I think the squirrel is going to make the hit list...Went outside this morning, huge hole in my patio chair cushion. So much for his cute and fluffy tail. I really liked those cushions.


My brother went apeshit on squirrels at his house. Apparently he had a bunch of them that chewed into the soffit of his really old house and built a nest up in attic. When we was having his house renovated they uncovered the extent of the damage and they had chewed through studs, etc. He ordered some sort of high powered sniper type air-rifle and killed about 2 dozen of them. Any time he sees one in a tree around his house he kills it, shoot first, ask questions later.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 23, 2012)

mmm, fried squirrel... The dutch oven is a better choice; can fit more into the pot and have a good casserole.

So far this year, I've taken out 18 squirrels at my house (last year was 6 total). They've made the mistake of destroying two bird feeders, one grill cover, several of the girlfriends flower pots and trying to get into the attic area. I hear two or three in the distance, but they've yet to get close to the house.


----------



## Master slacker (May 23, 2012)

HOLY SH*T!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!

I've only been rockin' in my current role at my new bad ass employer and a recruiter emailed me AND somehow got my office number and CALLED ME!!! WTF? She's looking for leads. Sorry. Not taking the bait. )#$*%_)$%!!!


----------



## pbrme (May 24, 2012)

^^ Tree Rats

^ Who do you think it is, your current HR? and what's their motive, to discover loyalty?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Today was a long and frustrating day of calling apts, looking at houses online and trying to decide whether I want to move or not. Shouldn't be that big of a deal but sometimes, ok a lot of times, I let little things get to me. The cherry on top was when I left work today and saw someone had put a note on my car that read "you suck at parking". Trivial as it was, that was enough to drive me to tears after such a frustrating day. I don't even know what their deal was. I was in the spot, between the lines, but pulled a bit too far forward. Not into another spot, but into the road itself. I want to find them and dump a milkshake on their car.
> 
> RAWR.


Be happy you don't live in this Russian area:

http://now.msn.com/money/0524-app-bad-parking.aspx


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 24, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Today was a long and frustrating day of calling apts, looking at houses online and trying to decide whether I want to move or not. Shouldn't be that big of a deal but sometimes, ok a lot of times, I let little things get to me. The cherry on top was when I left work today and saw someone had put a note on my car that read "you suck at parking". Trivial as it was, that was enough to drive me to tears after such a frustrating day. I don't even know what their deal was. I was in the spot, between the lines, but pulled a bit too far forward. Not into another spot, but into the road itself. I want to find them and dump a milkshake on their car.
> 
> RAWR.


Nice parking job today. :appl:


----------



## bigray76 (May 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> HOLY SH*T!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> I've only been rockin' in my current role at my new bad ass employer and a recruiter emailed me AND somehow got my office number and CALLED ME!!! WTF? She's looking for leads. Sorry. Not taking the bait. )#$*%_)$%!!!


I love when rookie headhunters call and I really like to eff with them.

"Is there anyone you could recommend?"

- Yes, but you don't want to talk to them now, they are almost done their stretch in the pen for bribery...

"How are you today?"

- There's a voice on this end of the phone, it must be a good day.


----------



## Master slacker (May 25, 2012)

I have no idea who it is. I thought it was a recruiter I "friended" on LinkedIn when I was looking to get out of the prison camp, but she's not. In no uncertain terms, the next time she calls me, she'll know not to call again.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 25, 2012)

#*%&amp;* just knew I shouldn't have bought a car that is in its first year of the new model. Have to take it back to the dealer AGAIN because the part they replaced on Wednesday didn't fix the problem.

Bought the 2012 Pilot Dec 23, 2011.

The blower speed control button would get stuck when pushed up and end up setting the spped to high and then had to back down to the desired setting...not a real big deal...I waited until my first maintanence visit to deal with.

About a month before the first maintance was due the digital clock and climate control readings were intermittantly having problems...the horizontal part of the numbers would almost disappear (8 looked like 11 as an example)...totally random when it would happen no biggie will be at the dealer in a few weeks.

Dealer orders the new controler buttons but since the clock display issue didn't happen while the car was there they couldn't do anything...maybe when they opened the dash to replace the controler button they can wiggle the connections to the display. Still pissed they couldn't order the dam part before I got there...they had to diagnose a problem first.

While I was waiting for the part to come in I noticed the problem was now happening whenever the car sat in the sun but would go back to normal after about 50 minutes of driving and the car cooling off. Took it in to get the part installed still wouldn'y screw up for them to see... yeah whatever wigglely they did didn't solve the problem because the next day the clock was messed up again. Call them back and they said ok we will order a new display.

Took it in wednesday again to install the new display...yesterday it was still messing up. Called them this morning and they called the Tech line to see if they have seen this problem before...nope. Have to drop the car off on tuesday so they can park it in the sun with a thermometer in it so they see at what temp it is triggering the issue then call the tech line for further directions.

If we lived anywhere NEAR the dealership this wouldn't be that big of an issue, but the dealership is a hr away and having to take the time off work is really getting annoying. Getting a loaner from them on Tuesday until they can figure out the problem.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2012)

Honda's ain't what they used to be, and the dealers aren't all that grand either. I've seen a lot of threads on the automotive message boards about Honda losing its mojo, even on a board for Honda technicians.


----------



## Master slacker (May 29, 2012)

Moral of story: get a dog.

Wait... wha?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Honda's ain't what they used to be, and the dealers aren't all that grand either. I've seen a lot of threads on the automotive message boards about Honda losing its mojo, even on a board for Honda technicians.


This.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2012)

Had absolutely no troubles with my CRV.

The car is at the dealer waiting for the sun to break through the clouds to warm the interior to greater than mid 120 degrees. We did test runs this weekend with a thermometer...after an hr or so in a 122-124 ish temp range the problem showed up...3 days straight so hopefully it cooperate for the dealer. The hotter the temps got the worse the display got ...but it wont get that bad today.


----------



## pbrme (May 29, 2012)

It never happens when others are watching.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2012)

THankfully the sun did come out and they were able to see it...unfornuately they took pictures and sent them to the Honda corporate Tech line and they said that was normal behavior for LCD displays when exposed to extreme heat...and there is nothing they can do about it and it goes away when the car cools down...in other words they used the wrong type of display and will make the change in next years model....those of us with 2012 models are SOL. The dealer people didn';t believe it...or so they say...they then went out and checked the new Pilots on the lot and golly gee all 5 of them were showing the same problem mine was. I wonder if they have been having a hard time selling pilots in the warmer weather. Having bought mine right before christmas the problem wasn't obvious and I probably would not have bought it if I saw the display like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 30, 2012)

Do smokers really have no idea how bad they smell after lighting up?

I just sat down to start eating lunch when one of the field guys comes into my cube (immediately after finishing a cigarette) to give me a progress update on the morning's activities. First, can't you see I have my food laid out in front of me and I'm starting to eat? And second, YOU FUCKING SMELL LIKE AN ASHTRAY!!! Get away from me and my food until you air out a bit. Hey-Zeus tapdancing Christ that's nasty.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 30, 2012)

2nd rant of the day:

Got an email from the PM of the landscaping company that is contracted to install our back patio stating that he won't be able to start work on June 4th as originally promised and that the start date will be pushed back to the 18th. No reason was given as to why other than he can't meet the promised date.

We gave him a deposit back on April 5th at which time he said that the LATEST he would start would be the 4th, but would most likely start sooner. We have already paid him for the materials (so he could order them). This is the 2nd time he over-promised and under-delivered, and we're only on the paperwork/scheduling side of things. I really hope this trend doesn't roll into the quality of the work...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 30, 2012)

welcome to my world...this is why we are DIY people...too many times we have tried to get a contractor to do something and it TAKES FOREVER. Still waiting on the siding company to replace the broken pieces of siding from the hail storm that damaged the house LAST (2011) Memorial Day weekend. They got the roof replaced in the early winter timeframe when there was a heat spell.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 30, 2012)

I'm typically a DIY'er, but I also know what I can/should do around the house. All I hired these guys to do is to install a paver patio, with a natural gas stub for a grill, and a gas firepit. I will be doing all of the irrigation stuff, sod, trees, plants, etc.


----------



## Supe (May 30, 2012)

So far, my contractors have done tile, crown, drywall, and some paint/primer, and I have yet to pay them a dime.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 31, 2012)

Supe said:


> So far, my contractors have done tile, crown, drywall, and some paint/primer, and I have yet to pay them a dime.


Those guys put a new roof on my house and re-sided about half of it without me paying them a thing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

After about 15 minutes of me yelling at the contractor, he agreed to come out on Tuesday to get started. He tried to blame weather days as the cause for his delay, but I shot that out of the water by saying I do construction management and our crews only had a couple weather days and when they do, they end up working Saturdays to get back on schedule.


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > So far, my contractors have done tile, crown, drywall, and some paint/primer, and I have yet to pay them a dime.
> ...


He should be climbing up on my roof soon enough to give me the estimate. They're coming by tomorrow to grout and bring the shower door guy by.

Dex: Don't you love that? Not to mention, unless there was ice in the building or lightning, they don't shut the sites down rain or shine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

Since it's landscaping in small areas for very picky homeowners, I can understand limiting the work under rainy/wet conditions. But with that being said, we live in CO which has over 300 sunny days a year and the fact we're experiencing a drier than normal spring season, his argument is invalid.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

I prefer this one


----------



## BluSkyy (May 31, 2012)

For my 400th post, I'm going to bitch about a contractor that we had come quote two bathroom remodels. Admittedly, the master bathroom remodel was a little ambitious...but he quoted 15K for a fixture replace in the other bathroom, and 25-35K for the master bathroom. No effing way am I paying for that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 31, 2012)

This one's for you Fox:


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2012)

^^^LMAO!!!!!! HFS that was funny. Thanks Dex.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 4, 2012)

I am tired, got home late from the gym and went to mess with the pool before I mowed the yard and it is now green, and the stupid salt filter thing was giving me a low flow error, so I changed the filter in the pump, mis-threaded the lid and got that stuck, and after messing with it for a while, txted a friend for advice. She suggested the butter knife trick and when I proceeded to crack the butter knife (yes I said crack the butter kinfe) her and her hubby drove over to help me out and have now just left. I am smelly from working out, I am smelly from green pool water, and I have been up since 4:30 am and think delirum is begining to set in and I can't remember if I ate dinner. sigh... and I did not get the grass mowed

...and as I was about to click post, I could tell that whatever I did eat last was not a good idea, tried to rush to the bathroom, tripped over the dogs and proceeded to throw up in the kitchen sink.... gross, now I have to clean the freaking kitchen.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 5, 2012)

^You're not supposed to drink the green pool water!

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

The next time some arrogant d-bag sends me an email that begins with "Gentlemen", I'm going to respond with one that addresses the recipients as "you ladies". Oh the joys of having an ethnic, gender-vague legal name.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

^ wow. Are you PMSing today?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

^ I am. You see, during ovulation, a woman's only goal is to get pregnant. And during menses, she is sad that she has failed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow MA, way to jump in the middle of traffic on that one....LOL

Funny YMZ....


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm just happy MA didn't call me Penis Breath!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, that'd be the wrong hole if your goal were to get pregnant...


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm just happy MA didn't call me Penis Breath!


LOL, I reserve that for the ass-hats.

I figured you'd recognize that it was a joke.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

^ Of course I did, MA. I'm touched that you respect me enough to rip into me every now and then.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

never a rip just a good-natured oking: .


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Yeah, that'd be the wrong hole if your goal were to get pregnant...


:huh:


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 13, 2012)

Penis breath still makes me laugh.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems like that would ruin the mood.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 14, 2012)

^What, the laughing or the penis breath?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuck! Sometimes I really do wonder why I don't just take my car to have the oil changed. Usually my problem is getting the dam oil filter off (on my car it's in a difficult to access position) but today my problem was the f-ing ramps. I really don't know why I continue to use the ramps. I have a nice jack and jack stands. I guess the ramps are just an "easy" alternative, even if they are a pain to get the car onto. Usually the problem is getting up them. The obvious issue when driving a car up these sorts of ramps is that you are traveling up a "steep" grade, and thus the car is required to exert a little more effort to get up them. Then you get to the top, where you have a very short flat area...

...see where this is going? Usually I end up carefully driving up the ramp and thinking I've hit the top, let off the gas and roll back down the ramp. Son of a bitch. Today my experience was much worse. Today I was determined not to stop short, so I did much worse. I went over. Well not really so much over as the right side wheel pulled the ramp back and fired it towards the back wheel of the car. Pinning the ramp under the right side of the car. The left front tire was on the left ramp. Yea! So now I have a car left side up, right side kinda hanging in the air, but still pinning the ramp under the right side of the frame. So I can't just back the car down the left ramp to correct this. Fortunately I have a decent sized jack. One capable of lifting the car off both of the ramps quickly. Why I don't ever use this to begin with is a mystery to me. I guess it's just laziness. It's easier to drive up an incline then it is to lug the jack up, position it under the car and lift the car. Lesson learned the hard way I guess, I'll be using the jack from now on. Also, I don't recommend using rhino ramps with a front wheel drive car.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 23, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Also, I don't recommend using rhino ramps with a front wheel drive car.


I've never had a problem with either of my wrong-wheel drive cars on the Rhino ramps. :blink2:

Do your ramps still have the rubber feet on it?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2012)

this made me smile, sorry, me and jim beam thought it was smile worth


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I've never had a problem with either of my wrong-wheel drive cars on the Rhino ramps. :blink2:
> 
> Do your ramps still have the rubber feet on it?


Yes, they still have the rubber feet on them. The floor of my garage is pretty smooth and the ramps always seem to slide a little anyway. I'm not sure if their is an added level of difficulty in that all our vehicles are manual drive. It's a tough balancing act between stopping the car at the top of the ramp, engaging the clutch to early and rolling back down the ramp or dumping the clutch altogether and stalling the car. I'm not going to mess with it again. I think in future I'll just jack the car up and put the ramps underneath the wheels, so I get the benefit of just getting to drive the car back down but without the excitement of trying to drive the car up the ramps. 

No harm done this time around but it's an episode I don't want to repeat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

I hate holidays in the middle of the week...most people then take the whole week off and there is no one available to answer questions.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2012)

^ ya but on the plus side you also aren't bothered as much and can get other things done.  Glass half full Snick...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ... and there is no one available to answer questions.


Look in the mirror and you'll find one. Unless you're a vampire.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ ya but on the plus side you also aren't bothered as much and can get other things done.  Glass half full Snick...


not in the government world. Most inquiries/info request fire drills come in friday afternoons before the weekend and right before holidays...all wanting answers yesterday. I have been trying to answer stupid questions and the people who can provide the answers are on vacation.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm working tomorrow so I can take part of Friday off. It will be empty here, soooo nice not having interruptions.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

Over the past week I've been called an intern, a "little girl", and "Tiffany the IT person" by various coworkers. But still no one has called me a MILF. 

*Edit* I have no idea who Tiffany is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

maybe you like a Tiffany to them...or Tiffany from IT looks like you. As far as no MILF calling that probably a good thing or you'd have a basis for harassment.

I still get called kiddo a lot...an not just from people in house.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I still get called kiddo a lot...an not just from people in house.


It ain't easy being adorable!


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2012)

At least you're not being called, what?, an "Asian prostitute". Was that the terminology used a while back from a not-so-popular person?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

^ Why do I not remember this?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Why do I not remember this?


Wasn't that your personal EB.com stalker? That's what I thought of right away...


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 3, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> At least you're not being called, what?, an "Asian prostitute". Was that the terminology used a while back from a not-so-popular person?





YMZ PE said:


> ^ Why do I not remember this?


Didn't someone call you a tranny when you didn't respond quickly enough to one of his posts?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

That's quite a bit different from Asian prostitute...maybe that's what MS calls me in his head.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

i shouldn'd have to go outside into 100 degree weather just to warm up from sitting at my desk all day


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > At least you're not being called, what?, an "Asian prostitute". Was that the terminology used a while back from a not-so-popular person?
> ...


That's what I was thinking of...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


Asian prostitute... tranny... whatever. The point of it all is that no one's calling you a tranny at work.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for putting that in perspective.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2012)

any time, little girl. any time


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 4, 2012)

Dex - you f%$cker. You closed out the 15k solo

Nice work


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 4, 2012)

Like that, huh? Teach you all to take a holiday...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 4, 2012)

Goodbye, 15k. You will be missed late at night as I'm forced to post only sporadically in the Drunk Tank, or continue my stream-of-consciousness drunken rambling on people's Facebook walls.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 4, 2012)

It was fun while it lasted. I'm betting that that thread was the fastest over 10k


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 4, 2012)

no I have seen faster


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2012)

^ no doubt...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 5, 2012)

Recent issue we've discovered in our neighborhood that we're not really sure how to deal with: speeding visitors. Our street is more of a loop (as seen in the picture), so we don't get much as far as through traffic. It's mostly just friends, babysitters, delivery drivers, and contractors that are the problem, but these guys absolutely haul ass. Twice within the last few days I've seen cars come flying through so fast that they weren't able to stop in time (both teenage girls) and had to swerve to avoid me as I walked out into the street (I deliberately walked in front of them to slow them down).

I know walking out in front of drivers is not the solution to the problem, but both times I did it was because there were kids playing outside just down the street and I had to make sure the drivers stopped. It's been my experience that cities refuse to install speed bumps (and no one ever really wants them), and these




don't seem to be very effective.

Here is a copy of an email I sent out to several of the other homeowners in an attempt to help;



> I've noticed quite a few guests to our neighborhood seem to think our street is a racetrack (especially the younger ones like babysitters and pizza delivery drivers). We all know there are A LOT of kids who play out here at basically any time during the day and we have two blind corners here on the south end. We as parents have been forced to all but jump out into the street to get these guests to slow down to help avoid hitting them. I know it is our responsibility as parents to teach our children the rules of the road for safe play, but many of our kids are still very young and just beginning to learn these rules.
> I am considering going to the city council to try to either get the speed limit reduced to 15 mph and/or have "Children at Play" signs posted.
> 
> Please help me keep everyone safe and let our friends, family and the neighbors not a part of this group know they need to slow down when driving through here.


I sure could use some help coming up with some ideas on how to deal with this before someone gets hurt. I have already left a voice mail message with the traffic division of the police to see what their ideas are.

Edit: Added pic.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 5, 2012)

Shoot them. Eventually by natural selection only the good drivers will be left.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 5, 2012)

In our neighborhood around the beginning of the school year, the police put out those electronic signs that tell you how fast you're going. It seemed to help a lot when the signs were out there - maybe people were paranoid their speed was being recorded or the sign was alerting the police, or maybe they simply didn't realize how fast they had been going. Anyway, maybe your town could consider a permanent installation of one of those signs affixed to a pole? I've seen some that aren't much bigger than a regular speed limit sign, so it wouldn't be intrusive.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 5, 2012)

Install some of those pop up barriers that are rated for stopping a fully-loaded semi moving at 60 mph. There are lots of places that sell them because they are required at every government and military installation in the US. Just install one right in front of your house and put it on remote control. When the moron du jour comes barreling down the street, hit the button and watch the hilarity.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 5, 2012)

At night:


Hilti gun some studs into street (stop here or continue)

form speedbump borders with 2x4's

pour in Quikcrete

guard area while concrete cures

profit


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 5, 2012)

Just put in the removable speed humps. The kind that can be easily removed when it's time to plow; that seems to be the main deterant on getting them installed in areas that get snow.

Signs don't do anything to slow people down; especially kids that are driving the parent's car and probably very distracted with passengers, radio or their phone.

I dug a trench in my driveway trail (mainly for water runoff purposes). It definately slowed everyone down as if you hit it faster than 10mph, you WILL hit your head on the roof of your vehicle even with a seatbelt on.

I do like wilheldp_PE's suggestion as well. Another option is a remote controlling the parking brake of an old beater, let it roll into the street in front of them (Cheaper than the pop-up barrier).


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 5, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ...as I walked out into the street (I deliberately walked in front of them to slow them down).





mudpuppy said:


> Shoot them. Eventually by natural selection only the good drivers will be left.


It's funny that natural selection should come up right after Dex says he steps out in front of speeding traffic.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 5, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> At night:
> 
> 
> Hilti gun some studs into street (stop here or continue)
> ...


^ This.

I think speed bumps could be the answer


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 5, 2012)

Those removeable ones are a lot better than the asphalt bumps. They are blockier and don't erode over time.

Have you thought about going to the HOA board meeting (if there is one) or City Council meeting to raise your concerns?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2012)

You know, nerf makes those battery operated squirt guns that shoot 25 feet. Paint works in them.

Or so I've been told.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 6, 2012)

Water-filled barriers to make a slalom course at odd intervals?

Maybe you could rent a few of those spike strips the cops toss out in front of cars in those high-speed chases? might be able to DIY one of those


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 9, 2012)

Speed is a relative term. Driving a car down an unoccupied street at 15 mph is ridiculous. It's only slightly faster than idle for god's sake. Unless the driver is distracted or elderly people's reaction times should be adequate to safely stop at up to 25-30mph. Anyhting that "jumps in the way" would be an extenuating circumstance and would be classified as an accident. Dex: you are hyper-sensitive to it because you live there and you expect your "loop" to be a very low traffic cul-de-sac. It looks like a fairly large loop with some straight portions where people have room to "comfortably" accelerate.

That being said, I agree that the most effective method would be to install some speed bumps to reduce that "comfort" factor.

FWIW, I live in a low traffic area that has been discovered as a cut-through to avoid a busy intersection. The road now is posted at 25 mph. Very few people follow that guide. We'll get an occasional police detail/speed trap set up, but the enforcement is short-lived.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree that speed is relative, but you must realize that our street is rarely unoccupied during the summer. I'm not asking people to go slower than the posted speed limit of 25, I am just asking they go somewhat close to it. 40mph is WAY too fast for a residential street, regardless of how "occupied" it is, especially for drivers who are unfamiliar with it.

BTW, damn right I'm hyper sensitive about my street. We're talking about where me, my family, and my neighbors hang out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not being ugly, but you may want to point out to your family and friends that it isn't a really good idea to be in the street anyway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2012)

No worries, and for the most part we just hang out in the driveways. Unfortunately there's a lot of "back and forth" between driveways and the multitude of kids under 5 on both sides of the street who are still learning the "rules of the road".


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw a study somewhere recently that said that speed bumps and road tables were not effective at slowing traffic. People tend to gun the gas inbetween the bumps, and on top of that they increase traffic and road noise...

The mobile radar works much better...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2012)

There has been some discussion to installing one of these on either end:







Although it's more likely we'll just put up a couple of these:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 9, 2012)

nuch better than the sign by our st. someone didn't think it through all the way before they made it...they meant to tell people to slow down but it came out at

Caution - Slow

Children at play

Caution


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 9, 2012)

anytime we have new visitors they ask where the slow kids live.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the ones that say, "Slow children."


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 9, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> There has been some discussion to installing one of these on either end:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the current high score on your street? Shoot, I can beat that!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm curious why a few of these wouldn't work?






have you tried them already? I've seen neighborhoods that have placed them on both sides of the road (so you have to drive between them) and they seemed to be very effective. Since they kind of "tighten" the available roadway area they act as a good traffic calming device, they stand out and they tell drivers to be on the look out for kids. To me they seem more effective then a sign, which isn't going to grab as much attention and is going to be further away from the roadway.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 9, 2012)

You might not want to confront the offending drivers...

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/07/woman_killed_after_confronting.html


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2012)

^^

Oh good, so you decided to go that route already. 

(Kinda looks like a battle between little green people is about to begin)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2012)

Since we're all outside so much, these may end up becoming summer-long fixtures to the front yard. Not sure if the HOA would be too happy about that.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 9, 2012)

Background - Our neighborhood was built in the 1920's timeframe so all houses / driveways / garages were made for only one car. Well, flashforward 90 years and we all have several cars. Subsequently we all park in the street in front of our houses. This narrows the street down as far as 2-way traffic and such. But since it isn't a high traffic area to begin with, no big deal.

Relating to your case - Our neighbors put out large orange cones smack dab in the middle of the street if the kids are playing. They all go back and forth between houses. If you're driving down the street with cones in the way, you have no choice but to slow down and slolam to the right hand side of the street. Cuts speed down very well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 9, 2012)

totally off topic but the 90 yr thing sort threw me for a loop...if my grandpa were still alive he would be 96 years old....which seems wrong, somewhere in the 80s is where i pictured it.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2012)

People in my neighborhood don't put the little yellow guys at the edge of their yards...they put them out in the street when the kids are outside.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^ For ~$15 each I found a company that has 28" lime green traffic cones that would be willing to print "KIDS AT PLAY" on them like this:






I could set-up a group-buy with the neighbors to get a discount...


----------



## Supe (Jul 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


>


Too many. It just looks like there are people cheering me on at a road race.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks like that yellow guy is about to get his ass kicked by an army of green guys.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ For ~$15 each I found a company that has 28" lime green traffic cones that would be willing to print "KIDS AT PLAY" on them like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the local teenagers will LOVE that! Cones were a hot commodity for some reason when i was a teen. Blinky road signs, too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2012)

I just absolutely love it when people don't get the answer they want and just hang up on you. Very professional.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

why? were you trying to flirt with the phone solicitor?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah.

You'd think they'd be trained for that.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 10, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ For ~$15 each I found a company that has 28" lime green traffic cones that would be willing to print "KIDS AT PLAY" on them like this:
> ...


Or they'll try to run them over. To fix this problem, pour a couple sacs of qwikrete in a 5 gal. bucket and epoxy the cone to the lid. T'will be heavy to haul out at play time, but equally as hard to haul away. Plus they'll think twice in running one over.
Another trick is to run some mono-filament across the road at antenna level. As they pass by their antennas go "boing".


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 10, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Another trick is to run some mono-filament across the road at antenna level. As they pass by their antennas go "boing".


i wish my car had an antenna to go boing.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 10, 2012)

You could also use some stainless / inconel / monel tie wire (or whatever you have lying around from a previous job), string it across the street and tie it to garbage cans on either side of the road. When the first car hits it, speeding or not, the cans will smash the car all WHAMMO! style and shiz!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Another option is to fill the cones themselves with quikrete and let them look like normal cones. Sure, they'll still be heavy buggers to move around, but you won't have them sitting on a bucket that presents a larger target.

First car to hit one will regret that decision.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Or you could dig a pit in the road, with a remote trap door. When you see an offending car, open the pit and the car will be swallowed up.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 10, 2012)

Or purchase a Howitzer and place it at the end of the street. If a car is speeding, make it disappear.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 10, 2012)

Since we're stuck on this topic, I'll share my little experience last night.

The MS crew went for a walk last night around 7. It's still sunny and the temperature was down a bit, so why not? Here we are with a two year old walking and a 5 month old in the Baby Bjorn walking slowly down the street to a four-way stop. Again, this is a quiet neighborhood with only a few azzholes who tear through it to avoid a traffic light. We're about 20-30 feet from the intersection when I see this white fcuking prius tearing ass (perpendicular to us), looking down the street for anyone, hoping to blow through the stop sign. He sees us and lays into the brakes. I stare at him and he's staring back at me while he's stopped - a good 5 Mississippi count. He then takes off for the next stop sign. WTF?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 10, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> Or you could dig a pit in the road, with a remote trap door. When you see an offending car, open the pit and the car will be swallowed up.


If I'm going to the expense of digging a pit, I will instead fill it with the inner workings of a trebuchet so that any car will be launched into a neighborhood far, far away.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

make your street into a treadmill and see if the cars really fly.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Another thought for you Dex, some water filled k-rails.

Make an obsticle course out of them!

That should slow people down considerably. Better than concrete filled traffic cones and easier to install than speed bumps.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 10, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> make your street into a treadmill and see if the cars really fly.


He never said his street was an aircraft carrier


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 13, 2012)

Is this really gonna happen

http://news.yahoo.com/condoleezza-rice-really-mitts-veep-choice-010233394.html


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 13, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 13, 2012)

She'd be a good choice, but I thought she was done with politics.

Edit: I'd prefer that the ticket be reversed, though.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not sure why I get annoyed when someone parks in "my spot" at the office, but I do. I park about as far away as you can possibly get from the building so I don't know why someone has to pick that spot when the garage is practically empty at 7am.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 13, 2012)

^Just to [email protected] with you.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 13, 2012)

apparently, that is an e-mail addy


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 13, 2012)

I know. Ithought it was funny when it put it as that, so I left it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 13, 2012)

agreed... cause you know I had to see why it was a linky... so who's gonna send the e-mail and see if it's real?


----------



## pbrme (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like to rant...

So a friend of mine is getting married on Thursday in Oregon. He's asked me to be an usher, of course I say yes. He wants everyone to pickup a random used "vintage" green suit. Nothing coordinated, just random so it looks randomy I guess. I find one on Etsy.com for like $40, even has bell bottoms. We're supposed to head down tonight for tomorrow's wedding and the damn suit hasn't shown up yet. Com with the seller has given me mixed signals. I bought it on the 9th, and as of the 16th hadn't seen it yet. I write seller, seller says it was shipped on the 11th and it should be there either that evening or the next. I write back and ask if there was a tracking number... no reply. So I wait until yesterday after work, and no package. Write back to seller today, and still no reply. I bought this damn thing for the wedding and will probably never wear a green suit anytime soon, so if it doesn't come by the time I get home from work, then I'm going for a refund. Plus who gets married on a Thursday anymore.

Rant off.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2012)

Hit up a Goodwill or Salvation Army. They might be able to bail you out if necessary. You could even try to pickup a white suit and dye it.

how about craigslist:

http://seattle.craig...3145451156.html

or

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/clo/3139232889.html


----------



## pbrme (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for checking, I think the wife has the best backup suggestion... bring a regular suit, and check out Portland, if nothing can be found wear backup. Even though it's not green, I'm not in too hot water.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2012)

if you can find a costume shop:







It technically is a "suit"...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 18, 2012)

is that guy trying to hide something?


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2012)

The ripples in the crotch would indicate to me that he's tugging on something...


----------



## pbrme (Jul 18, 2012)

Supe said:


> The ripples in the crotch would indicate to me that he's tugging on something...


His IPad holder?


----------



## pbrme (Jul 18, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> if you can find a costume shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now all I need is some oversized scissors...

Heading home to check the mail... will post results.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 19, 2012)

Well the package showed, and apparently a size33 pants in 1970's isn't the same as it is now. Seriously? Time for plan B. Anyone want a size 31 pants and 40R green coat with a vest? Wow that took way too long on the commando.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 19, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Well the package showed, and apparently a size33 pants in 1970's isn't the same as it is now. Seriously? Time for plan B. Anyone want a size 31 pants and 40R green coat with a vest? Wow that took way too long on the commando.


You're going commando to the wedding because the pants don't fit? Well the package would certainly show then.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Well the package showed, and apparently a size33 pants in 1970's isn't the same as it is now. Seriously? Time for plan B. Anyone want a size 31 pants and 40R green coat with a vest? Wow that took way too long on the commando.


if the pants fit everywhere else, you could always try the "I'm not ever going to wear maternity pants" trick...rubberband through the buttonhole hooked to a paperclip or safety pin on the button, untucked shirt...you're good. They have a thing called a "belly band" too, but it might be a little awkward for you to purchase one...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 19, 2012)

yep clothes sizes have definitely changed....my MIL is probably a size 10-12 in today sizes, but my FIL buys hers 16-18 because that was the size she wore the last time she really bought clothes.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 19, 2012)

envirotex said:


> They have a thing called a "belly band" too, but it might be a little awkward for you to purchase one...


There's an idea! You could try wearing a cummerbund over unbuttoned pants.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm glad guys clothes are sold by waist size rather than some nebulous number.

I know I either need a 32 or a 33 waist, and a 30 or 32 inseam depending on the cut. It's easy.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm a 2P/4P, which means one of three things: 1) the pants are baggy and drag below my shoes unless I wear heels, 2) they're a little too short and so tight I have to wear sexy underwears so the panty line doesn't show, or 3) I paid $70 for them at The Limited and they look awesome.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, I have similar issues. That's why I go with the gold lamé leopard skin man thong.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 19, 2012)

lmao...

I'm on the other end of the spectrum...my jeans have an inseam of 34-36 inches...which makes pant shoping difficult because the fancy pants are usually not long enough.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

How tall are you there Amazon Woman?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 19, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm glad guys clothes are sold by waist size rather than some nebulous number.
> 
> I know I either need a 32 or a 33 waist, and a 30 or 32 inseam depending on the cut. It's easy.


Even the men's sizes are wrong. The label may say 30, but they're actually closer to a 32 or 33. This was done for the same reason the women's sizes are way off: people are getting fatter and don't want to acknowledge this fact when buying clothes. So clothing companies compensate by skewing the sizes so that you can still wear the same size (or a more complementary size) while still getting fat.

In highschool I used to wear a 32-32, but now wear a 30-32 because I'm the same size and the pants got "bigger".


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm about 5'10" to 5'11" depending on the time of day....long legs....mr snick is like 6'3" and his pants are 30-32 inseam...he is all torso. So i guess it realy is more of a function of proportion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

The only reason I know I am a 33 is that I got fit for a suit a few months back.

But yeah, men's sizes are no bargain either. I used to wear an L in souvenir t-shirts, now M is baggy on me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm about 5'10" to 5'11" depending on the time of day....long legs....mr snick is like 6'3" and his pants are 30-32 inseam...he is all torso. So i guess it realy is more of a function of proportion.


So you're like legs, neck, and a head?

I'm a function of proportion as far as my hands and feet go. L to XL gloves and size 13 hooves.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 19, 2012)

Some of my t-shirts are the same way. A medium shirt I got a couple weeks ago is only minimally smaller than an XL I've had since HS.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm reminded of a skit by Jeff Foxworthy about "relative body part sizes".

It was something along the lines of:

"you know what they say about men with big hands... or big feet.... or a big nose.... Well, they'd better be packin' because they're one goofing looking son of a bitch"


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 19, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm a function of proportion as far as my hands and feet go. L to XL gloves and size 13 *hooves*.


I'm surprised you didn't say "paws".


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 19, 2012)

It's hard to find pants that fit when you're packing a tank. Lucky jeans fit the best. Expensive but it's a price I'm willing to pay to have pants that can accommodate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2012)

Perhaps you should try Tankless Chaps.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know what size I am. It keeps changing. I'll figure it out when I am not the "amazing shrinking woman" which has been my nick name at work for a while now. I do know that my inseam is about 26 inches but sometimes 28 inches.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 21, 2012)

Why does every little thing just seem to piss me off in a big way now-a-days? I used to be easy going, but now I'm @%#%$&amp;*%


----------



## pbrme (Jul 23, 2012)

^It's in the water.

A steak and BJ cures all.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 23, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm glad guys clothes are sold by waist size rather than some nebulous number.
> 
> I know I either need a 32 or a 33 waist, and a 30 or 32 inseam depending on the cut. It's easy.


I'm the same way, which is why I figured that vintage suit would've worked. Ohh well, I learned a little bit about buying 70's suits.

I'm 5'10 185, with a 33/30 pants. Most of my bulk is in upper body, I'm between a large and a medium. If I buy a L-shirt to fit my shoulders, then I tailor the sides. If I buy a M, then the shoulders don't fit.

As for the Wedding adventure last week, I found a few stores Thursday morning but none of them opened earlier than 10. So we just got ready, I wore backup black suit w/ green shirt and tan/blue paisley tie, and made the trip to Salem to help setup early. I didn't really stand out as I was just an usher, and none of it mattered about 1/4 of the way through a bottle of bourbon anyways. Got back into Portland for dinner, and sold the older suit at a buffalo exchange for $9.50 so it wasn't a total loss. Ran into Fred Armisen while bar trompin' with the groomsmen and ate pizza at 2am watching a DUI stop outside. Good times. Spent the remaining weekend on the Oregon coast to work on my chaco-Z tan.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 23, 2012)

^ Sounds like the wedding was drama free. Sweet!


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 25, 2012)

Check motor rotation... after... replacing... motor... and before... you swap... the pumps...

:blowup:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2012)

aaahhhhh...an hour until a meeting where I have to sit back and watch a bunch of risk assessors bicker back and forth like school kids for a couple hrs.


----------



## willsee (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been dealing with Comcast shitty customer service for the last week.

I went online to have service transferred July 17th and they told me it would take 2 weeks to bring service from the pole to the house. My wife goes in person and they said we already have service at the house and they just need to flip the switch. Tech comes out and says we have one outlet on comcast and three on dish so he just turns it on to the one outlet. We call back to have them come out to turn all four outlets and while waiting they keep turning our tv off. I call and get them to turn it back on next day they turn it off and say I'm not allowed to watch television because they have an open work order.

FML #firstworldproblems


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Seriously...this is what people worry about...

A recent tour of rural areas by Illinois Lt. Gov. Sheila Simon has resulted in a report that shows residents expect their quality of life to improve.

More than 360 people attended Simon's meetings statewide. Their concerns include the ability of schools to prepare students for the workforce and *high-speed Internet access*.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Seriously...this is what people worry about...
> 
> A recent tour of rural areas by Illinois Lt. Gov. Sheila Simon has resulted in a report that shows residents expect their quality of life to improve.
> 
> More than 360 people attended Simon's meetings statewide. Their concerns include the ability of schools to prepare students for the workforce and *high-speed Internet access*.


Hey...those adult sites take FOREVER to load at dial-up speed...or so I've heard.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 27, 2012)

Not busy for two months, now it's just stupid busy starting next week. I'm triple booked. WTF. I know I shouldn't complain, but project delays drive me crazy...resource planning also includes availability, not just mine but other people that I need for these projects. Had these projects startd when the clients said they would, this wouldn't be an issue...

I have the feeling I'm gonna be in here a lot, very soon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 10, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH...Its still early august and they are already starting to harvest....I'm going to be miserable for a lot longer this year....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 10, 2012)

I made the mistake of brushing out my cat's matted fur last night before bed. I woke up this morning with what felt like a whole peeled grapefruit was somehow jammed into my sinuses.

For someone who's allergic to cats, you'd think I'd know better by now...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 10, 2012)

that fact you have a cat even though you are allergic makes you crazy!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> that fact you have a cat even though you are allergic makes you crazy!!!


I've had cats my entire life. According to the scratch test by the allergist, I should be experiencing much more severe reactions to them but over the years I have developed a resistance to the allergy. The only issues I really have with them now is the fact that my sinuses will tell me when it's time to wash the sheets (the cats sleep on the bed and the dander slowly builds up), and if the cats scratch me, the scratches will swell up and get itchy (like a mosquito bite).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2012)

So LadyFox goes to let the dog out one more time last night. She saw the dog was alert but figured it was a squirrel or something. As soon as she opened the patio door to put her leash on, the dog took off running. It wasn't long after that one could smell a very distinctive smell. Yep, she got sprayed by a skunk! And perfect timing to as it was right before bed. Sadie's new bedroom is certainly not our bedroom for awhile, but the garage rather. LOL uke: Anyway, just looking for any tips on remedies to try and neutralize the odor on her. I've heard of the tomato juice bath but heard it isn't that effective. Going to the pet store after work to see if they have a special skunk shampoo as I read something about it online.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 13, 2012)

Our groomer suggested using pre-packed douche. The vinegar will neutralize the odor (it's the acid in the tomatoes that is the active part of fthe tomato juice) and it's watered down so it won't hurt the dog's eyes. It comes pre-mixed in handy squirt bottles for application.

If you don't want to use the pre-mixed stuff make your own vinegar and water solution. It's a lot less messy than tomato juice.

Over the years our shetland sheepdogs (long-haired dogs) have been nailed a couple fo times. This "magic solution" really does work. I always send the wife to go and buy it. And FWIW, it always seems to happen when you let him out one last time before you go to bed. I feel your pain.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip MA.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 13, 2012)

I was going to say vinegar and water... MA's "pre-packaged" solution is one I had never heard of, lol


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 13, 2012)

we keep a couple of bottles on hand for emergencies. One time he got hit and when he came intto the house my wife picked him up and brought him down stairs. She then went to the store to get some "magic solution". It's past 10:00 at night and she's checking out at the register buying ~6-8 bottles (and nothing else) and the teenaged clerk says to the bag boy "Do you smell a skunk?" and he says "Yeah, I wonder where it is."

My wife is mortified. She didn't realize that when she picked up the dog it got on her and her nose was "burnt" from initial shock so she couldn't smell it anymore. I was hysterical. I figured the kid would say "Lady I don't want to know what you're doing with all this stuff and a skunk."


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 13, 2012)

Vinegar and baking soada. they foam when mixed and absorb stink really well./


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ you can also use what is left for your kids science experiment dealing with volcanoes...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 13, 2012)

I recommend not using left over douche for your kid's science experiments...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG MF'rs!!! HFS!!! So we have a category 1 hurricane coming our way... *A F'N CAT. 1*... and people are going ape sh*t about gas. Can't find gas anywhere. I had to fill up this morning b/c I was on "E" and I had to go to three different gas stations to find gas. I see people gassing up their trucks, cars, gas cans... *EMPTY WATER JUGS * &lt;_&lt; ... Are you kidding me? May as well stick the nozzle up your dog's ass and fill him up for the extra 1/2 gallon you won't need. Cat 1 is NOTHING but some wind and rain. Probably won't even lose power for crying out loud.

"Better safe than sorry."

Bullsh*t. Save that for the category 3 storms. Go to the store, get some beer, and enjoy the one day off of work you'll get and watch the rain help your grass and garden grow.

*$%_+$%_^**%#_)$%(_+#$!!!!!!*


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2012)

You'd think Lousy-ana would know how to prepare for a hurricane by now, since a Cat 1 is essentially a big, wet fart.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2012)

All the media is just upset that it didn't wipe out the RNC.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2012)

but it is condensed into 3 days...from what I heard on the news


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2012)

If it'll wipe out a convention, send it my way to Charlotte...

I thought I was going to be safe from the stupidity of the DNC working from home all week, but apparently they're shutting down the main road next to my house because the Butthole in Chief is staying at a hotel just down the road since it has a helipad on it...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2012)

AAAHHHH, tweaked my back at pilates this morning...


----------



## CbusPaul (Aug 30, 2012)

Did you put that on 999 First World Problems?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 8, 2012)

MOTHER F***ER!!! My wife thought it'd be a good idea to have our cars inspected at the closest inspection station. I reluctantly agree since: 1) we're getting two cars inspected, and 2) she's going with me so both are inspected at the same time. Great. However, I've had issues getting her car passed inspections at this place because one rear window doesn't roll down... &lt;_&lt; How that's a safety or emissions thing that must be inspected there, I have no idea. WTF? Anywho, long story short, I asked if they'd fail it BEFORE we gave them the $18 and they said "yes".

Me: "Are you serious? How does that have anything to do with car inspections?"

Inspector: "I don't know, but we just do it."

Me:"Can you show me a list of items that must pass for inspection?"

Inspector: "No, I'm sorry. I can't show you that."

Me:"Well, I have it right here and no where does it say that rear windows must operate. Would you like to see it from the government website?"

Inspector: "No. I'm sorry. I still won't allow it to pass."

Me: "F*** this. We're leaving."

We left and I got my car inspected elsewhere with NO problem. Mrs. MS went home. Oh, my odometer has been on the fritz for about 10 years. Sometimes it's on, other times it's off (digital). Just haven't torn the dash apart to fix the soldered connection. This problem station said my car would fail just for that. WTF? Really? Your scanning computer doesn't show the mileage on the car? I have NEVER had a problem getting my car inspected for that. MFrs. I'll say it again this year, we will never go back to that inspection station again.

:brickwall:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 10, 2012)

^Feel your pain.

I took my sister's bug in about twenty five years ago to get in inspected for her. They took a screwdriver to the headlight and did a quarter turn clockwise, a quarter turn counter-clockwise, and charged $25 for 'headlight alignment.'

I was glad when SC did away with that scam a few years later.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 10, 2012)

Never had any issue with the state inspections in TX. MI doesn't require them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2012)

We only have emissions testing, and even then it's only required in a few counties in and around Denver.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, my dog has got to go before I kill him. Between digging holes all over the place in the backyard and peeing on anything belonging to the kids, I literally cannot leave him unsupervised for more than 5 minutes. And that is both inside and out of the house.

He knows what he is doing is wrong because right after he does it he puts his tail between his legs and hides in the corner.

He will let us know when he needs to go out to potty, then 5 minutes later he's peeing in my son's room AFTER we just saw him go outside. I am just sick of it. He's over a year old and was house trained, but somehow has regressed.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 11, 2012)

What kind of dog is it?


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Never had any issue with the state inspections in TX. MI doesn't require them.


No problems in NC either. Two legitimate inspections, and one inspection that cost me $15 and a case of beer so that a certain racecar may or may not have been tagged...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 11, 2012)

^That's what I love abut SC. You can put a tag on anything and run it on the street. No one bats an eye at it. No inspections.

Dex, maybe a urinary tract infection???


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 11, 2012)

Dex: Is he fixed? Sounds like he doesn't really need to pee, he's marking his territory.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2012)

He's a basset - blue heeler mix, and he isn't fixed....yet. My wife had the same thoughts last night that we should get him fixed. That will probably happen within the next couple of weeks to see if that helps.

We've slowly been able to reign-in his digging as he was only lifting the corners of loose sod pieces. Now that it's been down for a few weeks, most of the sod has taken and we're only trying to control a couple frequently visited spots.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 11, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> He's a basset - blue heeler mix, and he isn't fixed....yet. My wife had the same thoughts last night that we should get him fixed. That will probably happen within the next couple of weeks to see if that helps.


you're kinda supposed to do that before he knows what hit him. Get it done before he starts humping everything in sight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2012)

He was never a humper. We've only seen him go to town on his blanket a couple of times, but that was months ago...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 11, 2012)

you say he's "over a year old". He's just heading into puberty, I'll bet his frequency will increase dramatically.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 11, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > He's a basset - blue heeler mix, and he isn't fixed....yet. My wife had the same thoughts last night that we should get him fixed. That will probably happen within the next couple of weeks to see if that helps.
> ...


yeah, it is too late now. The behavior is ingrained....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2012)

this is probably gross, but we had a problem with Rex digging out under the fence down in Alabama... when you pick up his poop, throw it on the spots where he digs frequently for a bit... don't know why it works, but I was told to do that and it worked for us...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2012)

We moved some of the yard furniture around so that he could no longer reach his digging spots. They still have enough open space to allow the sprinklers to do their job, I just need to remember to re-arrange the furniture every couple of days so that I'm not creating dead spots.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 11, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Dex: Is he fixed? Sounds like he doesn't really need to pee, he's marking his territory.


When our lab was a couple of years old and still came in the house regularly, I let him in one night and he walked to the doorway between laundry and kitchen, hiked his leg, and "marked" the door frame. He had been house trained for a long time and had just been out, but he felt the urge to mark the inside of the house. I yelled at him and he all-of-a-sudden realized it. "Oh, dammit! I'm inside!!!" He never did that again, and it was funny in a way, but I was not happy. Before he got fixed, he used to chew through chain link fence. He didn't really chew it; he would pull the bottom edge with his teeth until is unravelled.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 12, 2012)

...ugh... Derp moment for me yesterday. Long story short, my I got into an accident with my beater yesterday (rear ended someone). Fortunately, it isn't all that bad. His bumper got a smear of red paint (no cracks or dents), but my driver's side headlight assembly just exploded. Going to the local u-pull-it to find a headlight assembly (crossing fingers) and maybe a new fender.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 14, 2012)

Being a decent writer should be a requirement of being in management. Why do I, Lowly Staff Monkey Extraordinaire, constantly have to interpret your nonsense prose and transform it into something that someone who doesn't live in your head can understand??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2012)

My car insurance just went up by 15% simply because it is the "cost of doing business in CO". Bullshit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> you say he's "over a year old". He's just heading into puberty, I'll bet his frequency will increase dramatically.


I know a certain Corgi who will attempt to screw everything in sight. I luckily trained him - by that I mean instilled fear in him, it's the only thing that works with him - that banging my shin is not welcome.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to visit my Aunt in a nursing home and brought my dog on a leash. They had an activities coordinator that took care of Sandy, the "house dog". Sandy was a royal PITA. He kept trying jam his nose up my dog's butt and my dog was trying to get away from him. My dog slipped his collar and started running around the place to get away from Sandy. I finally corralled my dog and picked him up. Sandy then proceed to start molesting my leg wherein I gave him a solid knee to knock him down. Just then the activities director comes out of nowhere and starts yelling at me for "kicking" her dog. I was ready to punch her.

I said "I didn't kick the dog, Your dog was humping my f'n leg. Evrey dog trainer known to man says the way to stop that is give 'em the knee." Man I was po'd.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2012)

I suggest hanging onto a week or two worth of your dog's excrement and giving it to the activitiy coordinator's car next time.

Spend some time training the damned thing, especially if you are going to bring it into a public environment every day.

This reminds me of the time someone bit my ex-dog on a trail one time and the owner then proceeded to yell at me.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 15, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> My car insurance just went up by 15% simply because it is the "cost of doing business in CO". Bullshit.


My increase with Progressive went up ~12% in CO for the same reason. Geico was cheaper, but I feel like they are cut rate and have heard bad reports about working thru auto claims.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2012)

Got a quote from esurance for $200 cheaper (for 6 months). I would prefer to stay with Progressive because I am 6 months away from qualifying for major accident forgiveness, but it's hard to not want to switch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2012)

The tire-pressure monitoring system in my car decided to reprogram itself at some point. It kept telling me that my left front tire was low(30psi), but each of my pressure gages were reading 35+. So I decided to take it into the tire shop to see if something needed to be recalibrated or something. After 5 minutes, the tech said my right rear was low, not my left front. He adjusted the pressure in all 4 and reprogrammed the system.

Then came the news. He said, "have you seen the tread on your right front, because it's delaminating and is on the verge of blowing.". He takes me over, shows me that the center of my tire is beyond bald. The tread on the shoulders are just fine.

The part that pisses me off is that I regularly check the air pressure of my tires, so I know that isnt the problem. 23,000 miles and I have to replace FRONT tires, are you kidding me? I can understand the rears on this car, but the front wear just doesnt make any sense.

Net result: $600 for two new tires. Dammit.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 15, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Got a quote from esurance for $200 cheaper (for 6 months). I would prefer to stay with Progressive because I am 6 months away from qualifying for major accident forgiveness, but it's hard to not want to switch.


How do you know when accident forgiveness kicks in? Is it on your policy somewhere?


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 15, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> The tire-pressure monitoring system in my car decided to reprogram itself at some point. It kept telling me that my left front tire was low(30psi), but each of my pressure gages were reading 35+. So I decided to take it into the tire shop to see if something needed to be recalibrated or something. After 5 minutes, the tech said my right rear was low, not my left front. He adjusted the pressure in all 4 and reprogrammed the system.
> 
> Then came the news. He said, "have you seen the tread on your right front, because it's delaminating and is on the verge of blowing.". He takes me over, shows me that the center of my tire is beyond bald. The tread on the shoulders are just fine.
> 
> ...


What kind of car is it? I had a Subaru for a short time (POS) and it had similar issues with the factory Michelin tires and the monitoring system. Sounds like your tire was over inflated on the right front.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2012)

Its on the Camaro. The tire was always in the 35psi range, and these are the factory Pirelli P-zeros (definitely not a low-end tire). The salesman was saying I really shouldnt be driving on them anymore as it could blowout at any time, but between my schedule and my wife's, its just not possible.


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like that right front was overinflated.

Also, as a previous owner of P-Zero's, mine made it roughly 30k in a 130hp, 2600 lbs car...


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2012)

P-Zero's are overrated. I put Kumho's on everything I have and my parents are seeing the light as well.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Going to the local u-pull-it to find a headlight assembly (crossing fingers) and maybe a new fender.


Headlight and turn signal found and installed after some gentle BFH massaging. No fender needed... Passed inspections so it's good for at least another year.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 17, 2012)

The two interviews that i thought I had has fallen through..... ughhhhhhh.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 17, 2012)

bummer


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2012)

keep hanging in there, you will get something when the right thing comes along!


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> P-Zero's are overrated. I put Kumho's on everything I have and my parents are seeing the light as well.


Hit or miss on Kumho's. I _annihilated_ some Ecsta Supra's a few years ago. I've got General G-Max's now, and it's a little more all season, a little less ultra high performance than they'd suggested...


----------



## envirotex (Sep 17, 2012)

Idiots.

(Not you guys, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed a slow-down in business this quarter? I hear about the uptick in the economy, but I haven't been seeing lately.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2012)

All I know is that the 5 day, around the clock turnaround I'm currently working was changed to a 4 day, 10 hour shift (x2) turnaround. No overtime is to be spent.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Has anyone else noticed a slow-down in business this quarter? I hear about the uptick in the economy, but I haven't been seeing lately.


It spun up this some spring, but nose dived in the late summer.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2012)

Still busy as can be, but that's because we understaff the shit out of $30B worth of projects.


----------



## pbrme (Sep 18, 2012)

My company is suffering as well. DOE funding drives 90% of our business, and that's been on a slow decline over the last two years. To top it off, DOE also wants one of the main contractors off the nuclear cleanup project, so all (most) of their projects have been suspended. Secretary Chu has toured our facility twice in the last six months, and during that time my company has let go of a lot of people from my department. As of March the engineering group had: 12 engineers (including the manager) 4 of which are PE's, 5 detailer/CAD designers, and one technical writer for a total of 18 FTE. Now we're down to the manager (a PE), myself (a PE), an EI&amp;C engineer, two Engineers on 1/2 time, and 3 designers for a total of 7 FTE's.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ouch! DOD spending is down too...on the cleanup side that I deal with. BUt since we are short staffed in other parts of our section we are getting shifted to work on other stuff where we aren't spending enough resources to keep our grant $$$.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 18, 2012)

There's been a slow down in my neck of the woods too. Seems like a lot of projects are getting killed midway through design. Combined with my office ticking off some of our long time clients and partners to the point of them not willing to work with us anymore; we've lost work; a lot of it.

It has gotten so bad recently that my boss stated that I should polish my resume and start looking for a new position elsewhere. The kicker is that I am (or was) in line to take his position when he retires in 2 years as the department head as I've been in this "job" for the past 7 years... Most of my department co-workers have been looking for work elsewhere for almost a year now; one was just hired in New Zealand and is waiting for her visa to get processed.

Depending on how this all works out, I may be forced to miss the first ever EB.com convention!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2012)

Yuck. Someone heated up some fish in the microwave and now the whole office reeks.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed a slow-down in business this quarter? I hear about the uptick in the economy, but I haven't been seeing lately.
> ...


That's exactly what I've seen. It's like those with money know something that I don't


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 19, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


I asked a contractor about that yesterday. He said everyone is tucking tail until November. After that, they'll either close up shop, or start building again.

Leastwise, that's the message he was getting from the construction world.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 19, 2012)

^That's the same message I've been hearing from the coal-fired power plant world.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 19, 2012)

It's scary b/c this election might just go the wrong way.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> It's scary b/c this election might just *will probably *go the wrong way.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 19, 2012)

Supe said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > It's scary b/c this election might just *will probably *go the wrong way.


If history is any indication, it is rare for a President to lose a re-election bid, unless a strong third party candidate (like Perot in92) runs.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I asked a contractor about that yesterday. He said everyone is tucking tail until November. After that, they'll either close up shop, or start building again.
> 
> Leastwise, that's the message he was getting from the construction world.


Same for job postings. Keep your head down until after November, I think.


----------



## pbrme (Sep 19, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I asked a contractor about that yesterday. He said everyone is tucking tail until November. After that, they'll either close up shop, or start building again.
> ...


I'm hearing January. There's also that 2012 thing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2012)

Supe said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > It's scary b/c this election might just *will probably *go the wrong way.


I personally don't think there's a "right way" choice this year...


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 19, 2012)

and it doesn't really matter what we "pieons" think about it anyway, the electorial college will vote their own votes completely seperate of what the public thinks.

Hell, by the time the polls close in Alaska &amp; Hawaii, the election is already decided by everyone else!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 19, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


QFT.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> and it doesn't really matter what we "pieons" think about it anyway, the electorial college will vote their own votes completely seperate of what the public thinks.
> 
> Hell, by the time the polls close in Alaska &amp; Hawaii, the election is already decided by everyone else!


I think IL is a good example of this. It doesn't matter what most of the state thinks because Chicago is a very demcoratic area and the state electoral votes will follow suit.

Popular vote doesn't really matter


----------



## envirotex (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^The same in Texas. And all the state-wide offices are the same way. Only time there is really any heterogeneity along party lines is at the very local level.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2012)

The Denver metro area is very Democratic, whereas the rest of the state is primarily Republican. As a state, the electoral college leans very much to the D side.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, the engineers in my group got dealt a bag of dirty dicks today. Overtime will no longer be paid to us. That was one of the big selling points for me coming here back in April. We have a three week turnaround in December that was looking to be a good overtime pay generator which, in a way, pays for the time I wouldn't *SEE* my family (80+ hour work week for three weeks = $$$). Now that's all gone. Big, big bag of dirty dicks.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2012)

Quit, or work your 40.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 19, 2012)

Ditto. I can't see how they would make an announcement like that in September then expect everybody to work double time for no extra pay in December. If they fail to meet their deadline, maybe they'll reconsider their decision.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2012)

This all stemmed from a VERY big case of fraud discovered and investigated at my site. I won't go into details, but HFS, how can anyone be so stupid? The decision was made by the company's board of directors (yeah, that high). We'll see how it plays out in the end.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it going to be one of those deals where everyone gets punished except the folks who abused the system?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 20, 2012)

No way in hell would I be staying there. My employer isn't a charity organization and neither am I.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 20, 2012)

^ That happens quite a bit around here........


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome to the world of "consulting", MS...


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 20, 2012)

Only heroes work for free.

And fools


----------



## envirotex (Sep 20, 2012)

^^^Welcome to the world of consulting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

One of the many reasons I didn't want to work for consulting firm


----------



## pbrme (Sep 20, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> This all stemmed from a VERY big case of fraud discovered and investigated at my site. I won't go into details, but HFS, how can anyone be so stupid? The decision was made by the company's board of directors (yeah, that high). We'll see how it plays out in the end.


When you asked them how long this was going to be, were they like...?...


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 20, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Is it going to be one of those deals where everyone gets punished except the folks who abused the system?


Everyone gets punished for one person's system abuse. This one jack off is in serious sh*t, like, jail time sh*t and he just ruined his family sh*t.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, sh*t.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2012)

^that doesn't sound good


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> The Denver metro area is very Democratic, whereas the rest of the state is primarily Republican. As a state, the electoral college leans very much to the D side.


I'm in NY and it is pretty similar. The NYC metro area, which makes up most of the population, is as blue as the sky while the remainder tends to lean Republican. They don't bother campaigning here other than for funds since they know how the state will vote.

I would like to live in a swing state sometime to see what it's like to have both parties pandering for your vote. FL, OH, NC, WI, etc.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 24, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > The Denver metro area is very Democratic, whereas the rest of the state is primarily Republican. As a state, the electoral college leans very much to the D side.
> ...


you just like using the word "pandering"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Does it have anything to do with pander bears?


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL. Check out the second Google image search result for "Pander Bears"


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2012)

HFS...literally someone shit themselves on the way to the bathroom. there are poop footprints in the carpet and all over the bathroom floor. The entire floor smells like shit now...had to go outside for a bit for fresh air.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> HFS...literally someone shit themselves on the way to the bathroom. there are poop footprints in the carpet and all over the bathroom floor. The entire floor smells like shit now...had to go outside for a bit for fresh air.


That's f'n hilarious!!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2012)

How many ladies are in the office? Just 1? Do you have something to tell us?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2012)

good golly there are probably 100 women here on the floor.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> HFS...literally someone shit themselves on the way to the bathroom. there are poop footprints in the carpet and all over the bathroom floor. The entire floor smells like shit now...had to go outside for a bit for fresh air.


Are you serious?!! OMG! Do the footprints lead to the men's or women's restroom?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2012)

womens room


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2012)

^ :lmao:

Better call Stanley Steemer!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > HFS...literally someone shit themselves on the way to the bathroom. there are poop footprints in the carpet and all over the bathroom floor. The entire floor smells like shit now...had to go outside for a bit for fresh air.
> ...


no. that's f'n gross. Did someone just step in dogshit and track it aorund or was someone sprinting in?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> HFS...literally someone shit themselves on the way to the bathroom. there are poop footprints in the carpet and all over the bathroom floor. The entire floor smells like shit now...had to go outside for a bit for fresh air.


Bride of Fudgey!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Too much to just be tracking dog shit. There was a good 10 ft worth of poo prints just to the bathroom outer door.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Yes, it is f'n gross, but my first response was laughing. Of course, if it happened in my office it would be different.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 28, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


I didn't say I wasn't laughing. It's just nasty.



> Too much to just be tracking dog shit. There was a good 10 ft worth of poo prints just to the bathroom outer door.


So did this person make it out of the office anonymously? or are they forced to quit because they just can't show their face in that office ever again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2012)

^ so far it sounds like they made it out anonymously.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2012)

^Seems to me like ya'll should have been able to sniff this person out...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2012)

Time to check the sign-out logs...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2012)

^Looks like a couple of logs signed out already.



snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


I haven't regularly crapped myself in 30 years or so, so I'm no expert on the matter. Wasn't there a little bit or warning for her? So it came out her butt, ran through her underwear, ran down her leg, out her shoe, and all over everything? You would need to actively try to pull that off.



knight1fox3 said:


> ^ :lmao:
> 
> Better call Stanley Steemer!


Sounds more like someone called Cleveland Steemer.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I haven't regularly crapped myself in 30 years or so, so I'm no expert on the matter. Wasn't there a little bit or warning for her? So it came out her butt, ran through her underwear, ran down her leg, out her shoe, and all over everything? You would need to actively try to pull that off.


I was struggling with trying to understand that as well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2012)

I dunno...I gave up trying to think about how it was possible. The person was either really sick and should have never have been at work in the first place or they just started a new weight loss pill like alli that makes you shit your pants if you eat more an 22 g of fat in day and they didn't read the box for side effects.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2012)

VT your post is completely empty...did you post a youtube video or something?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 28, 2012)

he did and it is probably not something you need to watch at work... personally, I don't think I'll click to watch it at home


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, I can see it though. It's a youtube video.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 28, 2012)

EG and VT - your avatars are way too similar in color. I keep thinking I'm reading a post by VT but then I'm like, "Why isn't he referencing poop?" then I realize it's actually an EG post.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> EG and VT - your avatars are way too similar in color. I keep thinking I'm reading a post by VT but then I'm like, "Why isn't he referencing poop?" then I realize it's actually an EG post.


Says the one without an avatar.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 28, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > EG and VT - your avatars are way too similar in color. I keep thinking I'm reading a post by VT but then I'm like, "Why isn't he referencing poop?" then I realize it's actually an EG post.
> ...


I have one and it's of boobs. Your workplace is probably blocking the image.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2012)

Very few sites blocked here, and I can't see it either.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2012)

*Mr Hankey:* 

_Poo choo train rollin' down it tracks with a-_

*Poo Choo Train:* 

_POO CHOO!_

*Mr Hankey:* 

_All the way and back._

*Cartman:* 

_Poo poo train is my favorite thing, spreading Christmas joy as we ride and sing!_

*Mr Hankey:* _[slower tempo]_ 

_Christmas time wouldn't be the same without hugs and kisses and a poo choo train!_


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


For those who can't see the av.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2012)

Blocked..


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2012)

^this


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2012)

I wish it was...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 28, 2012)

^this


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 28, 2012)

that just can't be unseen... ugh...

YMZ I am at home and don't see an av for you... and anyway, mine is cuter than his...


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't actually have an av...it was a joke...

I'm gonna assume you all would have gotten the joke, had the B word not distracted you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2012)

Your jokes are too complex for me. Stick with knock-knock jokes...


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 28, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm gonna assume you all would have gotten the joke, had the B word not distracted you.


Sorry, what were you saying? I got distracted by the B word.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 28, 2012)

Boobs? Where?


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay, I updated my avatar for you guys because I felt bad for getting your hopes up. Enjoy the boobs.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL, thanks YMZ.

This thread has definately brought in some laughs today! Much appreciated.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2012)

Enjoy lads.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, this thread has a page about pooping oneself, followed by a page about boobs.

Now we just need a 'airport' page full of bad double innuendos and the trilogy will be complete.


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 29, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Enjoy lads.


 Nothin' like a bounce break


----------



## envirotex (Oct 9, 2012)

Some days I'm glad my blood pressure is regulated by medication.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2012)

It seems micromanagement has followed me from old employer to new. Phok


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 11, 2012)

Make sure you chew each bite of that PB&amp;J 7 times. No more, no less.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> Make sure you chew each bite of that PB&amp;J 7 times. No more, no less.


And intial and date that item on the checklist when complete.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2012)

Submit said checklist to QA for peer review.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you chew each bite of that PB&amp;J 7 times. No more, no less.
> ...


Can't do that. The action item is marked complete when "they" think it's complete... not when it really is.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, I understand people have the right to smoke, but is it too much to ask for some common decency when you do? Please "air yourself out" after you finish your cigarette before you get in my car or approach me while eating. Seriously, despite the fact you don't smell it anymore, it f-ing stinks, and some of us have allergies.

This is the first and last time I let my co-worker borrow my work vehicle...


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 11, 2012)

It's 18*F outside and the f'n AC is on in the office. Currently, the cold air blowing over my desk is annoying and the temperature in my department is around 50* &amp; dropping. Everyone is commenting on how cold it is in this area of the building. I have blocked off the ceiling vents with cardboard to cut the air flow down some; but about to walk out for the day if it doesn't start to warm up.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 11, 2012)

My wife just told me she plans to vote opposite of my candidate. Normally this wouldn't piss me off so much, but this is f'in serious.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> My wife just told me she plans to vote opposite of my candidate. Normally this wouldn't piss me off so much, but this is f'in serious.


Like just to smite you, she plans on picking opposite? Or she has already made her decision and it happens to differ from yours?


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 11, 2012)

Our opinions differ.

But, consider she is basing her opinion on who she feels she can trust. Not on facts. This is the problem with TV ads. It's not always about the facts, more often than not it's about the presentation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2012)

Similarly, my wife decided she's a Duke fan because she knows I like UNC...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 12, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> It's 18*F outside and the f'n AC is on in the office.


On the plus side, the efficiency of heat transfer is quite high right now.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 12, 2012)

They figured out how to get the AC off before I left the office. The boiler is running, but the circulation pump may be shot, so we are getting convective heat right now, not very much though. It has warmed the office area back up to 65*, much better than it was. The cardboard is still over the vents as there's still some cold air blowing through there, but it's manageable.

A swig of nyquil before bed last night helped too.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 17, 2012)

Neighbor's tree hit the house in high wind and early season snow at 4AM. Damn! I'm trying to get ahead to take next week off and now this crap!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> It's 18*F outside and the f'n AC is on in the office. Currently, the cold air blowing over my desk is annoying and the temperature in my department is around 50* &amp; dropping. Everyone is commenting on how cold it is in this area of the building. I have blocked off the ceiling vents with cardboard to cut the air flow down some; but about to walk out for the day if it doesn't start to warm up.


The heat went out in my old office in Vermont on a chilly day where the high was in the single digits. I eventually just had to take some work home with me and do it there, because my fingers were getting too stiff to type.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 18, 2012)

heh... "stiff"...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2012)

Current plant outage winding down.

Friday, 12/7/12, 5:30 PM -


Me - Minor work happening tomorrow that doesn't need any engineer input. Do you need me to come in tomorrow?

Him - No


Saturday, 12/8/12, 6:00 AM -


RING RING!!!

Him - You need to have a form filled out for some work.

Me - The form isn't already filled out?

Him - No. I guess you'll need to get to the plant then, huh? :laugh: 

Me - Yes. &lt;click&gt;


:blowup:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2012)

Now I find out that I need to be here all f***ing day. THANKS FOR TELLING ME THIS YESTERDAY!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2012)

gosh darn it...a black pen exploded in my pencil mug. Now i have black ink all over my hands that is being stubborn and not washing off.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 21, 2012)

It's -43*F out and I can't trust the heater in my 2012 Dodge! Dealer states its a known issue, but they have yet to be able to resolve it since it corrects as soon as they get vehicles into the shop bay. They think it's a module freezing up, but they aren't sure which one!

Thankfully I remembered ALL of my arctic winter gear today and put it on before heading into town. It normally lives in the truck, but I had taken it out to go snow plow Wednesday night, so it was still thawing out in the house yesterday... Made for a COLD drive home!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^ Reminded me of this youtube video from a few days ago. Now that's COLD!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH7lC3RVjXY



> A Russian man has made the most of his country's freezing weather by filming himself hurling a pot of boiling water off his balcony which instantly turns to mist in the icy air. The video was shot in a Russian town where the outside temperature was -41 degrees Celcius, according to an app on the man's phone.
> After showing viewers the temperature the rugged-up Russian puts on a pair of gloves and picks up a large pot of boiling water, which he tosses over the balcony.
> 
> As soon as the water hits the freezing winter air it turns into fog leaving a waterfall-like trail as it floats slowly towards the ground.
> ...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Yeah, it's about that time of year to do that again. It's a fun experiment to conduct!

I've done it several times myself with cups of hot water and once with a pot of hot water. Kinda cool to see in person.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 2, 2013)

Work is still slow. WTF! When are things ever going to finally get back to "normal"?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 2, 2013)

Forgot my office keys on the dresser this morning...

On the bright side, I had my computer with me and am working out of a vacant office... in a different building...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 2, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Forgot my office keys on the dresser this morning...
> 
> On the bright side, I had my computer with me and am working out of a vacant office... in a different building...


I assume that you have a private office with a locked door. nice.

At first, I'm thinking "What no one would let you in the building?"


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2013)

No, I don't quite have my own building... yet...

Got my keys today, though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2013)

OK, what kind of brain trust puts an open soda can back in the fridge that everyone in the office uses? Recipe for disaster.

I moved it to the counter, where it is still a spill hazard, but not a risk to everyone else's lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 3, 2013)

You should have put it in the trash...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 3, 2013)

That is one trusting idiot...I'd be afraid what one of my co-workers would put in it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> OK, what kind of brain trust puts an open soda can back in the fridge that everyone in the office uses? Recipe for disaster.
> 
> I moved it to the counter, where it is still a spill hazard, but not a risk to everyone else's lunch.


Shoulda given it the HSD treatment.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > OK, what kind of brain trust puts an open soda can back in the fridge that everyone in the office uses? Recipe for disaster.
> ...


Missed opportunity!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd like to extend a hearty F-you to the a$$hat that designed the engine layout for the 2003 mazda 6. What kind of f-ing genius makes it so that in order to replace a light bulb you have to remove the coolant reservoir?!?!?!?!?

If I find that son of a b**ch I'm going to kick him square in the balls.

:smileyballs:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2013)

It's. just as bad on the wife's Prius

Hope u didn't touch the bulb with your fingers or else it will bow ad you'll be doing it again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2013)

Had a 2004 Chrystler 300M that required the removal of the headlight to replace the battery. Luckily the parts store offered free installation before they realized the labor commitment...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 6, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> I'd like to extend a hearty F-you to the a$$hat that designed the engine layout for the 2003 mazda 6. What kind of f-ing genius makes it so that in order to replace a light bulb you have to remove the coolant reservoir?!?!?!?!?
> 
> If I find that son of a b**ch I'm going to kick him square in the balls.
> 
> :smileyballs:


He's pro'ly somewhere on this board...You could find him.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 7, 2013)

Argh, second time in three weeks I'm stuck in the Columbus, GA airport. First time due to maintenance issue with the plane. This time sure to a broken deice truck. They're putting us on a bus to Atlanta, but I won't get home in time to work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Argh, second time in three weeks I'm stuck in the Columbus, GA airport. First time due to maintenance issue with the plane. This time sure to a broken deice truck. They're putting us on a bus to Atlanta, but I won't get home in time to work.


You flying Almost Safe Air?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 7, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Hope u didn't touch the bulb with your fingers or else it will bow ad you'll be doing it again.


I wore gloves to prevent that possibility, but if the bulb does go out I think I'll just set fire to the car instead of replacing the headlight.


----------



## guitarjamman (Jan 7, 2013)

Co-worker in cubicle next to mine sniffs and clears throat once every minute - this is going to be a looong day


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2013)

guitarjamman said:


> Co-worker in cubicle next to mine sniffs and clears throat once every minute - this is going to be a looong day


Give them something to sniff and clear their throat about.

HSD.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2013)

^It's the only way to go. When he goes to lunch, leave a widow maker in his garbage can.


----------



## revengineer (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to live in Columbus, GA, and it is a hellhole. Hope they got you back to civilization ASAP.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2013)

^Moreso than Warner Robins?

I'd find that pretty hard to believe.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

I was stationed at Valdosta, GA (Moody AFB) for 3 years and I really enjoyed it...gotta love southern hospitality!


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 8, 2013)

I really liked columbus... so far it's been my favorite place I think


----------



## solomonb (Jan 8, 2013)

Valdosta is a wonderful place. I was stationed there for 29 months, as a squadron commander in the maintenance business in the early 90's! Still have friends there-- in fact, we spent the holidays in Georgia, both Warner Robins and Valdosta! I do like Georgia-- nice people, great food, wonderful hospitality. It was cold this trip, however, I have been there when it was 88F the day after Christmas!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Really Solomon, I was there 90-93 in the 69th back when we had F-16's before they converted to A-10s


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2013)

I was in WR 89-95. It was horrible.

WR is a seriously weird place. As people who have been there agree, there is no way you can explain it to those who haven't been there.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

WR wasn't that far away, but I can see how it would be a little different!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2013)

WR was generally far different from the vibe in other south Georgia towns. I loved the little towns I passed through on 91 on my way to Eglin.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

I liked the towns away from base...some of the closer towns had mixed feelings about "base" guys and it was hard to overcome some of the sterotypes(even if some were true!)


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 9, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I liked the towns away from base...some of the closer towns had mixed feelings about "base" guys and it was hard to overcome some of the sterotypes(even if some were true!)


Actually, I have come across this before. I think I liked Benning best because we lived on the outskirts... the commute sucked, and the county offices were far enough in Alabama that they followed central time rather than eastern which was annoying, but I did run into a few bitter people there that didn't seem to understand that with out the military being there... Columbus really didn't have all that much going for it.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

valdosta was nice because it was a fairly small town/city, but it had the base and a college, which made for lots to do and still have the smaller feel. Well, that and most of the cool Florida spots were pretty close


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 9, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the towns away from base...some of the closer towns had mixed feelings about "base" guys and it was hard to overcome some of the sterotypes(even if some were true!)
> ...


It's not uncommon for the locals to have bad feelings towards the "hand that feeds". It's especially true in tourist towns here in CO. Most of these towns wouldn't have a reason to exist if the tourist trade didn't pump thousands of dollars into their economies, but that's not to mean we have to like Texans...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

I live in an area that has a large tourist population...Our farm is between the Capital, Jeff City,and Lake of The Ozarks(about 40 miles apart) and we get tons of STL and KC folks in every weekend, used to be summer +/- a month or two, but now it's year round, anyway, I'm on the otherside of the sterotype thing now...don't mind the tourists, but some are rude as hell and act like f*cking @ssholes(not all, but some)...not to mention, it's a rich man's paradise, so some act like they own the world, when in reality they have a tiny 1/10th acre lot w a little cabin on it and maybe a boat, also, who needs a 50ft boat on a midwest lake??


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2013)

HFS... extreme facepalm event this afternoon.

Long story short, I gathered quotes for Inconel mesh from four vendors that we need el pronto. Sent email to purchasing group with quotes attached and cost / delivery information for each in the email text to summarize. I cut a requisition for Company A (mainly due to the fact they're the only ones on the "approved vendor list") and had it included in the email for them to reference in order to create the PO. The purchasing person FORWARDED THE ENTIRE EMAIL CHAIN (with all other quotes) TO COMPANY A!!! YGBFKM!

I am planning on adding Company B to the list because their cost was MUCH cheaper, but it looks like this fustercluck will give Company A the know-how to beat out the competitions' prices.

:brick:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2013)

I lived in Valdosta from 92-95 after I got out of the Army went to Valdosta State for a few years, mainly cause this girl I was interested in went there... Looking back I enjoyed living there, it was close to the beach. I used to go out to Moody AFB to buy beer cause they generally didnt card if you were in uniform and I wasnt 21 yet.. My first year their was pretty weird, Valdosta is a suitcase college and everyone bailed on the weekends, literally the place was tumbleweeds after 12 on Friday.. I would either mope around with nothing to do or drive home to atlanta to see what was left of the high school gang, which got old also.. eventually moved to an apartment, started cooking burgers at the Ruby Tuesdays at the mall, made friends with the other kids who lived off campus and had jobs (those whose mommies and daddies were not footing the bill) and looking back on it those were probably 2 or 3 of the best years of my stinking life....


----------



## pbrme (Jan 10, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> HFS... extreme facepalm event this afternoon.
> 
> Long story short, I gathered quotes for Inconel mesh from four vendors that we need el pronto. Sent email to purchasing group with quotes attached and cost / delivery information for each in the email text to summarize. I cut a requisition for Company A (mainly due to the fact they're the only ones on the "approved vendor list") and had it included in the email for them to reference in order to create the PO. The purchasing person FORWARDED THE ENTIRE EMAIL CHAIN (with all other quotes) TO COMPANY A!!! YGBFKM!
> 
> ...


That could be a good thing if Company A is on your AVL but "might" have came in more expensive. This could give them an incentive to stay competitive and create less hassle for your end with having to add/audit cheaper venders to your companies AVL.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, Company A doesn't typically deal with Inconel (mainly stainless and CS). Company B is knowledgeable in all materials and have been very helpful in this process.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2013)

so you think the boogie woogie bugle boy is pretty competent?


----------



## revengineer (Jan 10, 2013)

I have lived in Columbus, GA and Auburn, AL (hence the avatar) for a combined 10 years. The time zone difference is quite annoying (2 hours to get from Auburn to Columbus, but zero time to get back). Ft. Benning is awesome, and if you never leave the base it's not a bad place. Columbus is worse than other base towns as it seems like the base guys and the local guys tend to fight over the same low-class women. I've heard similar about WR. Valdosta is the least bad of the three but mainly because it is indeed close to Florida, beaches, etc.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 14, 2013)

Popped the bellcrank shaft on my plow truck last night while plowing. Was doing a cleanup run after the freezing rain we had and in preparation for the 2-4" of wet heavy crap we're supposed to get in the next 48 hours. I was able to get the large berms / piles in the yard moved prior to the issue arriving, so at least I won't have piles of ice to deal with later. Current temps at the house are in the mid 30's to low 40's (unseasonably warm).

Was trying to finish a cleanup run around the yard / road when the clutch went to the floor and had no response. Thankfully I was near the house and rolled it back into the yard before shutting it down. Now I've gotta hope that the local junk yard will let me get into the back lot (limited due to winter insurance issues) to find the parts I need. They only have two Scouts out back and I'm hoping one of them has the part that I need to rebuild my Scout.

The only other good note was that I was able to warn the neighbors to get onto another plow company roster until I know I've got the parts in hand and have had a chance to rebuild it.

This is the third thing to break recently; and this is all I can say: "MURPHY - LEAVE ME THE **($ ALONE!!!"


----------



## envirotex (Jan 14, 2013)

Bad things usually come in threes...hopefully, that's it.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

EB site is acting weird. I have to refresh after posting. Otherwise it won;t pop up. It seems to be causing some double posting


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with CDC; I've seen some new features being added (like a warning level). I got rid of Firefox since it was really screwing up and crashing every 5 minutes; been running Chrome for the time being (Opera wasn't working for me at all)


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

I too use Chrome


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2013)

What "warning level"? :huh:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 17, 2013)

RG knows about it. He is working on it.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2013)

Uh oh. I just noticed I have "0 warning points" and I'm the only one in this thread with anything of the sort.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 17, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Uh oh. I just noticed I have "0 warning points" and I'm the only one in this thread with anything of the sort.


You only see your own warning level - not others. No worries.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe I'm out of warnings...I have no warning level


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the warning game like golf where the lower the better or is it like college sports rivalries where you run up the score all you can?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 17, 2013)

I reckon its all part of some new update that automatically hit the board. It's affected the tapatalk plugin as well in the sense that any new posting in a multipage thread will only get you the first page of the thread copied over and over for every page.

I know that RG and the other capable staff will get it sorted out and running again before the next commercial break


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah, I'm sure their on top of it!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 19, 2013)

Warning Level?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 19, 2013)

At work on a Saturday. Bored. Maybe I should try to up my Warning Level.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this one of those situations where asking what a warning level is gets me a warning. Cause if it is then I'm not really asking but I kinda am asking... Does being non committal get me a half a warning?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2013)

What is this warning level business? Some sort of drinking game perhaps?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 27, 2013)

WTF is up with college these days. Kids have to have a 4.0 average to get into state schools. This seems like a ploy by the schools to get the full tuition rather than allowing local kids to pay state tuition rates.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> WTF is up with college these days. Kids have to have a 4.0 average to get into state schools. This seems like a ploy by the schools to get the full tuition rather than allowing local kids to pay state tuition rates.


Or they have to play a sport semi-professionally.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 27, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> WTF is up with college these days. Kids have to have a 4.0 average to get into state schools. This seems like a ploy by the schools to get the full tuition rather than allowing local kids to pay state tuition rates.




What state schools are you talking about? I'm not aware of any that require a 4.0 (out of what?!?) to qualify for in-state tuition when the student lives in-state.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2013)

Il I think cdc is talking about the increased admission standards in general for state schools. Here in MA many kids just assume that admission to a state school is a given, however there does seem to be a trnd in upping the instate standards for comparison to out-of-state applicants, especially in the top-rated state schools, because the out-of-staters pay about 2x the in-state rate.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah - my brother lives in MA and he tells me the standards for state schools is very high. Maybe not 4.0, but high non-the-less.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 29, 2013)

In Texas, the top 9% (next year the top 8%) get automatic admission to the state schools. This fills the incoming class with kids who have 4.0's. The problem arises when some schools are better than others, and the top 25% usually have 3.8 or better...and usually those students who are in the top 25 have pretty impressive extracurricular activities, too. So extremely well qualified students are being left out of the state schools here in Texas. I have seen where kids who couldn't get into UT have been given scholarships to Rice or other prestigious private colleges.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2013)

It's even harder for out of state students to get into state schools. Over a decade ago, average GPA to get into Ohio State for out of state students was a 3.8 or better, and pretty danged high on the SAT's/ACT's as well.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

that's the point...I think here in MA they might be relaxing abit on the out of staters versus in-state because they pay twice the tuition/fees and supplement the in-state people.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 29, 2013)

I think the ACT/SAT score is weighted as heavily as the GPA for admission...this may be why some 4.0 students can't gain admission to some of the better state schools


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 31, 2013)

Got home from work today to find my front door kicked in, standing wide open, and the TV missing out of my bedroom. They didn't take anything else. Just one 42" plasma TV. The fucking door they kicked in is going to cost more to replace than the TV.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that sucks! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 1, 2013)

Someone wanted a tv for the big game this weekend?

That's nuts though, that all they took was a TV. . . could've been worse I guess.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2013)

wow. that sucks. Are there many "smash and grabs" in your neighborhood? No one saw anything?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 1, 2013)

That really sucks, luckily you weren't home...these days the crooks don't really care one way or the other. Home invasions have been very common in central Missouri recently, don't if anyone else is seeing this trend or if it's just a local thing


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 1, 2013)

Crazy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2013)

that sucks wil...glad it was just thetv they took


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 1, 2013)

Damn! That sucks. Has this been happening much in your neighborhood or is this a really isolated event?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 1, 2013)

That sux!


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 1, 2013)

Ouch! Be glad it was only the TV with door damage. It could have been MUCH worse! Let's just hope they don't try to come back later to recheck the property!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2013)

That sucks Wil, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 1, 2013)

You can't trust anyone these days...the local utility had tree trimmers clearing our distribution lines near the farm and the mother-in-law happened to be at our house and caught them snooping around my shop, well away from the lines...they came back about two weeks later, she was at our house again in the middle of the day and they "wanted" to know if I wanted to sell some stuff, can't do anything about it, but I hate thet they are snooping around


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm. Should you be concerned that your MIL is in your house in the middle of the day while you're at work? jst sayin'.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 1, 2013)

nah, instead of having our 2 yr old in daycare, I pay the MIL to stay at the house and watch her...the ms wolf travels a lot and instead of having to get my daughter up and going at my normal early before the buttcrack of dawn hour and how late I usually work, it's easier to do this...but they aren't always there, they go to town and her house sometimes


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2013)

So MIL didn't "happen" to be at your house, she was supposed to be there. that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 1, 2013)

true...she's supposed to be there, or at least with the kid!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 1, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> Damn! That sucks. Has this been happening much in your neighborhood or is this a really isolated event?


My "neighborhood" is only 11 houses. No other break-ins have happened on my street, and nobody saw anything unusual yesterday. There have been 2 burglaries in my zip code recently, which is really high for this area, so I'd say that there is one group doing them.

The cop that took my report had just come from one that she said looked exactly the same. Door kicked in and only a few things missing.

My insurance agent confirmed what I thought. They will only pay to replace the cheap, builder-grade front door. I'm going to replace it with a more expensive, more securely framed door. After the deductible, I would only be getting about half of the replacement cost, so I'm not going to bother with insurance. He also told me that 2 non-weather-related claims in a 5-year period is an automatic non-renewal trigger for Nationwide. So if you have insurance through them, keep that in mind.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 1, 2013)

That really sucks, I believe most insurance companies are like that...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2013)

> He also told me that 2 non-weather-related claims in a 5-year period is an automatic non-renewal trigger for Nationwide.






that's just wrong.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm surprised to hear that, we have nationwide and have had more than two claims on a house in under 5 years and have not had any issues...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 3, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I'm surprised to hear that, we have nationwide and have had more than two claims on a house in under 5 years and have not had any issues...


The key is "non-weather-related." I think some sort of regulations prevents them from dropping you due to weather-related claims. But if you have two burglaries, appliance fire/floods, etc. in that span, they can drop you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> > He also told me that 2 non-weather-related claims in a 5-year period is an automatic non-renewal trigger for Nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, but is becoming more and more common. It is almost SOP these days.

The insurance industry is dirty beyond belief.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 4, 2013)

Where's all the work gone? I thought we were in a recovery. DOW at 5 year highs and work is at a 12 month low.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> Where's all the work gone? I thought we were in a recovery. DOW at 5 year highs and work is at a 12 month low.




I don't think the DOW is indicative of the state of the economy as it once was.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 4, 2013)

The DOW is like the price of Crude Oil, it's very fickle and depends a lot on the news media and it's spin on things...


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 4, 2013)

So what's the consensus here on EB with the workload? Are the bulk of you busier than last year at this time?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2013)

Same, same for this time last year.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 4, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to hear that, we have nationwide and have had more than two claims on a house in under 5 years and have not had any issues...
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. We have Nationwide, too and we had a flood upstairs last year. Plastic flange that attaches the water-supply line to the toilet tank sheared off. A geyser in the upstairs bathroom, and a waterfall in the kitchen, below.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 4, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> So what's the consensus here on EB with the workload? Are the bulk of you busier than last year at this time?




A little slower this year but it's not a lack of work, it's just that what I'm working on now actually has a schedule that doesn't require regular 60-hr weeks to meet.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 4, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> So what's the consensus here on EB with the workload? Are the bulk of you busier than last year at this time?




A little busier than this time last year. Mainly with projects that have extremely tight deadlines. They'll all be finished come mid March and we'll be in a lull again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 4, 2013)

envirotex said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


My lab looks at about a thousand of those a year (no exaggeration). It is usually caused by over-tightening of the plastic nut either with tools or with pipe thread compound.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 5, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Where's all the work gone? I thought we were in a recovery. DOW at 5 year highs and work is at a 12 month low.
> ...






I just finished Peter Lynch's One Up on Wall Street, and based on that I don't think the DJIA has ever been an indicator of the state of the economy. It's really just an indicator of how much people are willing to pay for stocks, which is a lot more complicated than the state of the economy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


Not having read the book, it seems to me that when people who don't know what they are doing get into the stock market (a driving force behind the crash of 1929 and the dot-com bubble of 99-00) or real estate (house flipping epidemic of the mid 2000s), the economy usually takes it in the keister.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 5, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> Where's all the work gone? I thought we were in a recovery. DOW at 5 year highs and work is at a 12 month low.




It's dead as can be where I am right now (mid-Hudson Valley). I had two companies lay me off in 2012. They were both dead and as the new guy, off I went. They concocted reasons for getting rid of me, but the fact is they were both one big client bailing on them away from being toast. Ended up taking a crappy position at a one man show 50 miles away. This whole single family septic design and responding to backyard drainage complaints is getting old in a hurry. Not dead but not lighting it up either.

That's why I took a position out of state that I'm starting in a few weeks. There is rapid growth there and this place does a lot of municipal small town work where there is either no engineering department or they are overwhelmed if they have one. I expect to be busy.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds promising VT, good luck with the new job!


----------



## pbrme (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow Will, sorry to hear about your breakin. That absolutely sucks.

Judo, I'd be posting signage if I were you about the nasty things you'd do to tresspassers. You don't need people nosing around knowing your routine. I'd also get a big dog who hates strangers.

About the DOW, I heard an interresting relation... that unemployment rate statistically lags the DOW by about 9 months. So as the bottom falls out the index, layoffs follow an inverse 9 months later. I heard it from my future BIL who does day trading, said it has been a pretty solid indicator since the depression. I was curious about this and googled "Index vs unemployment chart" and found this site.

Here's a graph of the DJI and UER:

&lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://ycharts.com/indicators/unemployment_rate/chart#series=calc:,type:indicator,id:unemployment_rate,,calcrice,type:index,id:^DJI&amp;maxPoints=650&amp;zoom=10&amp;format=real"&gt;&lt;img src=&amp;quot;http://media.ycharts.com/charts/070da914ee40e1af61a29cfbb852ca67.png" alt="US Unemployment Rate Chart" /&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;p style="font-size: 10px;"&gt;&lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://ycharts.com/indicators/unemployment_rate"&gt;US Unemployment Rate&lt;/a&gt; data by &lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://ycharts.com"&gt;YCharts&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/p&gt;

For me, work load is about the same as last year, but my company has let go of quite a few. The engineering dept. started last year with 18 FTE and is now down 6.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 5, 2013)

pbrme said:


> About the DOW, I heard an interresting relation... that unemployment rate statistically lags the DOW by about 9 months. So as the bottom falls out the index, layoffs follow an inverse 9 months later. I heard it from my future BIL who does day trading, said it has been a pretty solid indicator since the depression.




I have a feeling that this time around won't reflect as accurately. With the sweeping in of new health care laws / taxes, energy regulations, etc... I believe the hiring trend will be very skeptical and slow for a while.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 5, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




I tend to disagree. I think the stock market crashes are generally due to the economy tanking rather than the other way around. I think the stock market can prop up the economy for short periods of time (due to "investor confidence"), but not over the long run. In the long run, the economy is going to do what it was going to do regardless.

Stock market prices really are just an indicator of the mood of Wall Street, which in general has no bearing on GDP, on available capital, on production, on interest rates, or much of anything else. This is one of the points of the book.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2013)

^^I may have to give it a read.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Where's all the work gone? I thought we were in a recovery. DOW at 5 year highs and work is at a 12 month low.
> ...



you should head towards Jay's Peak in your former home state of VT. I saw a show called Chronicle last night where they focused on a guy trying to get $850M in capital to build a full-blown resort community up there.

He's built this over the last few years and has some serious vision for expanding and building.

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 5, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


It seems to me that the market is one big pyramid scheme. If no one keeps buying in, than who's to say how much a stock is worth.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 6, 2013)

That's pretty much the case cdc...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 6, 2013)

Stock in a company is like any other commodity. It's worth exactly what somebody is willing to pay for it at any given time.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ yup, and if no one wants the tulips...


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 6, 2013)

^ They wilt and die?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 6, 2013)

I was just wondering, if you pay for tulips, where do you put them?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2013)

What guy doesn't like tulips?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I was just wondering, if you pay for tulips, where do you put them?


you put them on your organ, or your piano


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 6, 2013)

A little history lesson from Investopedia.com:



> One of the most famous market bubbles of all time, which occurred in Holland during the early 1600s when speculation drove the value of tulip bulbs to extremes. At the height of the market, the rarest tulip bulbs traded for as much as six times the average person's annual salary.
> 
> The tulip was brought to Europe in the middle of the sixteenth century from the Ottoman Empire. Holland's upper classes soon competed for the rarest bulbs as tulips became a status symbol.
> 
> By 1636, tulip bulbs were traded on the stock exchanges of numerous Dutch towns and cities, encouraging all members of society to speculate in the markets. Many people traded or sold possessions to participate in the tulip market mania. Like any bubble, it all came to an end in 1637, when prices dropped and panic selling began. Bulbs were soon trading at a fraction of what they once had, leaving many people in financial ruin.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> A little history lesson from Investopedia.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened in 1929 with stocks. Everybody got into it because everybody was getting rich with them.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2013)

what about the big Beanie Baby surge of the early-mid 90's


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Or the cabbage Patch Kid craziness of, what was it, 1982?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Tech Stocks Late 90's vs. early 2000s.

Real Estate after that.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> A little history lesson from Investopedia.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was begining to think I was the only one who was going to understand my reference...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

> Tech Stocks Late 90's vs. early 2000s.
> 
> Real Estate after that.






Exactly.

People who don't know what they are doing trying to strike it rich.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Or the cabbage Patch *Garbage Pail *Kid craziness of, what was it, 1982?




Fixt.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2013)

^ I saw those on Pawn Stars a few weeks ago. Apparently they can bring some decent money now. I'll have to see if I can dig up my collection.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Office gives away old computers to be reused by employees, then IT gets upset when we format and rebuild them with the proper OS (Vista sucks) cause the automatic updates make our network crawl to a snails pace. Can't get my bosses computer updated during work hours, so now I gotta stick around after hours to babysit the friggin thing...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> Office gives away old computers to be reused by employees, then IT gets upset when we format and rebuild them with the proper OS (Vista sucks) cause the automatic updates make our network crawl to a snails pace. Can't get my bosses computer updated during work hours, so now I gotta stick around after hours to babysit the friggin thing...




That sounds quite familiar. It's amazing what few tweaks can be done to have a business PC run "properly". I just got an upgraded PC and the IT people installed the OS on the non-SSD. &lt;face-palm&gt;


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep; his was formatted and brought down to WinXP Pro; I took mine and put Win 7 Pro on it. Already running better than the Vista crap they had on it. The MS Updates were what killed the network. Oh well; the boss came back from his meeting, I told him what was said from IT, his response was F* it and plugged it back into the network to get the updates finished.

Am waiting for the next phone call from IT...


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 7, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> ^ I saw those on Pawn Stars a few weeks ago. Apparently they can bring some decent money now. I'll have to see if I can dig up my collection.


You played with dolls that weren't GI Joe? Wow.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I saw those on Pawn Stars a few weeks ago. Apparently they can bring some decent money now. I'll have to see if I can dig up my collection.
> ...




LOL, Garbage Pail were not actual dolls, they were trading cards. Like baseball cards. With disgusting themes. Very appropriate for boys.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2013)

Wacky Packages &gt;&gt; Garbage Pail Kids


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 8, 2013)

And some had stickers!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2013)

My mom made me toss my stack in the garbage. I still remember that clear as day. I never bought any. My friend gave me a couple duplicates and I traded up from there.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 8, 2013)

I still have all my old He-Man toys in a box down in the basement.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 8, 2013)

I gave my son my old star wars figures and toys...wait till he wants my old Dungeons and Dragons modules and books!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2013)

If we ever decide to have kids, they aren't getting my authentic replica light saber!

But I'd be more than happy to get them their own Yoda size saber.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2013)

The only toys mr snick had to give to minisnick would be a couple hotwheels/matchbox cars. He had to play with sticks, rocks, cardboards boxes as a kid....I'm only half joking with that statement too.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 8, 2013)

My prize toys were my Polly Pocket Pollyville houses. My mom is a hoarder so she kept all of my toys (and clothes, hairclips, books, old homework...) to give to my offspring. Pollyville has been decimated as my 2 and 1 year olds have either lost or swallowed all the Polly dolls and accessories.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2013)

Too tired to scream. Finishing up day 1 of outage 1 of 2013. Technically, I'm finishing up night 1. I can make it to 5:00... I can make it to 5:00... I can make it to 5:00...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2013)

Can I please just list something on craigslist without getting scam emails? Seriously. I listed a handful of household items (a TV, a toddler bed, a few other miscellaneous things), but I also posted an ad to sell my 180 gallon aquarium. I got an emal this morning wanting to know if I would be willing to ship said aquarium to this lady down in Texas and she would pay me via paypal, item unseen. This thing weighs over 2000lbs fully operational, the tank is 6' long by 2" high by 2' deep made of 1/2" thick glass, and when it's broken down still needs at least 3 people to move the tank by itself. It comes with 15 full-sized cichlids (the biggest one is 6"-7" long).

I'm thinking this person just saw that I was selling something worth $1000 and was hoping to do one of thos paypal scams where they pay you, you ship the item, then they claim they never got it and file a claim with paypal for their money back. In the end, they end up with your stuff for free and you're left high and dry.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with you there Dex, that's why I never take paypal payments for craigslist items! I was selling my old truck on CL and would get anywhere from 15-20 scam emails a day about it. One reason I put that any questions concerning the item still being available or paypal payments are immediately marked as spam and ignored. Helps clear the clutter away. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2013)

jesus I have a 55 gallon aquarium that I am hoping my 6 year old oscar will die so I can just give the thing away to someone so I dont have to clean it anymore, cant imagine the pain in the ass a 180 gallon fish tank is to deal with..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2013)

It's not so bad. I think I clean it every 3 months or so. It's a relatively clean tank considering the fish I have.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2013)

what do you have in there?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2013)

About a dozen miscellaneous South and Central American cichlids. They range in size from 3" up to about 7" in length. The thing that helps keep it clean is that the tank is under-populated, and over filtered. I could probably put about 2x as many fish in it without needing to upgrade the filtration system. Another thing that helps is that I have a pictus catfish and 5 goldfish in with them. They eat EVERYTHING and really keep the algae and any uneaten food messes down to a minimum.

Here's a link to the ad, which has a pic of a few of the fish. The big, bluish one at the front with the stripes is the 2nd biggest fish at 6" long.

http://denver.craigslist.org/hsh/3624640152.html


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool tank.

I had a goldfish and African frog live 14 years when I was a kid. They lived in a 20 gallon tank together. At first there were two of each, and one night the smaller of the fish and frog both jumped out and killed themselves.

The goldfish was pretty big at the end, and he lived through the tough years when I was a teen who didn't hardly clean the tank. They traveled with me to college and everything. The fish got so that he was somewhat translucent and you could see his veins and everything.

It's bad that right now I can;t even remember if they had names or not.

The fish was one of six I won at a fair when I was 6. He got sick and I pulled him from the tank. The rest died and he lived. From there he just seemed to be indestructible And for those of you who think that my Mom would buy a replacement when he would die, consider that I didn;t have that type of upbringing. It was sink or swim in our household.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> About a dozen miscellaneous South and Central American cichlids. They range in size from 3" up to about 7" in length. The thing that helps keep it clean is that the tank is under-populated, and over filtered. I could probably put about 2x as many fish in it without needing to upgrade the filtration system. Another thing that helps is that I have a pictus catfish and 5 goldfish in with them. They eat EVERYTHING and really keep the algae and any uneaten food messes down to a minimum.
> 
> Here's a link to the ad, which has a pic of a few of the fish. The big, bluish one at the front with the stripes is the 2nd biggest fish at 6" long.
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/hsh/3624640152.html




A guy that lived across from me in an apartment had a saltwater tank that looked exactly like that. I told him he better have some insurance for the people in the aprtment below.

He looked confused.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats a sweet setup! Ive got a huge oscar and a 18" (no joke) sucker fish aka Plycosthemus sp?

I'd like to 86 the fish tank but if my kids talk me into keeping it I would like to do a cichlid set up..

I figured this oscar would die by now but he hasnt... we feed him bugs in the summer time and he goes crazy for them..

Do you have to have big goldfish to not have them killed by the cichlicds? Those are in the same family as oscars and what I recall is they are generally an unfriendly fish


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2013)

The real question is do you think that I could put that fish tank on the second floor of my poorly constructed town home without the floor collapsing?


----------



## pbrme (Feb 20, 2013)

^ I'd doubt it. 2000 lbs over (6'x2') = 167 psf.

What's a poorly constructed townhouse floor rated at, like 2? Probably not enough. Gonna need some shoring.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the biggest goldfish is about 2" long. The biggest cichlid is big enough to eat the smallest goldfish if he wanted. The trick to introducing new fish into a very aggressive tank is to really mix things up inside the tank. I feed the established fish first so they're not hungry, dump in the new fish, then proceed to do a full tank clean: (scrub the algae off the glass, gravel vacuum, pickup and move all of the rocks, driftwood, plants, etc). Once I'm done cleaning, I put all of the decorations back into the tank in a completely different orientation (the layout has never been the same for more than 2-3 months at a time). Since all of the big fish are territorial, they're more interested in re-establishing their space than attacking the other fish, meanwhile the goldfish just schooled together near the top completely out of the way. By the next day, all of the fish were swimming together again each with a couple nipped fins, but otherwise ok.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 20, 2013)

It is 54 degrees outside. WHY IS THE AC RUNNING FULL BLAST?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2013)

(sigh) f*ck. Car died on the way to work. I highly suspect it's fuel pump related as it doesn't "whirr" with key on, but it will crank. Of course, it could be the pump or the relay or the wiring or grounds or the PCM or ...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2013)

bummer MS hopefully you weren't on a super highway when it decided to die


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 27, 2013)

That sucks Master...hope it turns out to be a minor issue and can be easily and inexpensively fixed!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2013)

Have multi-meter, will troubleshoot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2013)

I ordered some shirts online for this summer for minisnick...when i opened the package the design was put on upside down. so it looks like the motorcycle is hanging from the clouds.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2013)

Tell mini-snick its Ghost Rider.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 28, 2013)

"Ghost ride the whip!"


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2013)

Tower this is ghost rider requesting fly by


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2013)

^ "negative"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ Negative ghost rider, the pattern is full.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2013)

Any bites on the fish tank?

I need to post on Craig's list the stuff I have left over from my boating life when it gets a tad warmer.. Probably going to be a pain but I hate to leave good ski jackets, wake boards, stuff to sit in the garage and get lost or damaged when I can get a little money for it..but I am dreading putting it all out there... I like to price things to move just cause I hate dealing with all the Tards out there...

We should come up with an eBay like option for selling bulky items that are hard to ship


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 7, 2013)

^ Is it worth it to just take it all to the second hand sports store?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a local pet supply shop that buys old equipment for resale. They don't offer much but it's better than throwing it out and you don't have to deal with the idiots. I'm probably going to sell my motorcycle when the weather warms up a little.

Anybody have any experience will selling on Ebay Motors?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm probably going to sell my motorcycle when the weather warms up a little.




That's blasphemy! ldman:


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually, I'm probably going to get rid of my bike when the weather warms up too. I haven't rode it in two years. Been too busy with other stuff and when I have time I ride my non-motorized two wheelers.

It's not worth much so I was thinking of donating it. Anyone know a charity that takes old motorcycles?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably going to sell my motorcycle when the weather warms up a little.
> ...




Nope. Selling the plane would be blasphemy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2013)

mr snicks wants a motorcycle but we both agree not until minisnick is a teenager or older


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

I may try play it again sports if they have something for trade, you get a decent offer for trading, not so much for straight cash.. I need one more kayak though so if they have one that suits me...


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2013)

I have an extra kayak. It's really crappy, though, so I'll cut you a deal. Not sure how I'll get it on a plane though.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

is it a whitewater kayak or a lake kayak?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 7, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> I have an extra kayak. It's really crappy, though, so I'll cut you a deal. Not sure how I'll get it on a plane though.


and you can give your motorcycle to Mr. snick. You philanthropist.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> is it a whitewater kayak or a lake kayak?




Don't you mean African or Euopean?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> is it a whitewater kayak or a lake kayak?




It's kind of in between, it's a 12 footer with a large cockpit. It's really intended as a fishing kayak.


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 18, 2013)

My son lost one of my wife's diamond earrings down the bathroom sink drain. F%&amp;k!! I thought it would be in the trap, but no luck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2013)

^That sucks!!!!!!! maybe it fell elsewhere, under the vanity?


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Negative. Checked everywhere. Damn that sucks. I have a septic tank, I could try with a magnet ( I think the post might be magnetic), but that might be too much for me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2013)

That's why i don't take my jewerly off in the bathroom...I would be likely to accidently knockit off the counter and into the sink

although it has probably been almost 5-6 yrs since I've worn earrings in the first place...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 18, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> Negative. Checked everywhere. Damn that sucks. I have a septic tank, I could try with a magnet ( I think the post might be magnetic), but that might be too much for me.


That sux. I'd buy new ones before I went tank diving.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)

^ X 2


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't find ammo anywhere WTF!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 26, 2013)

^ yeah, it's sad that every trip into a department store that sells ammo (walmart ect)you pick up what your looking for and make a path by the ammo case just to see if they have anything you can use. I have found some 9mm and .223 that way. Good luck finding 22lr in anything of size. i was luck that I had stored quite a bit in my gun safe cause the second hand market for ammo is crazy!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 26, 2013)

It's also bad that when they do have it in stock, you are limited to one box per day per person!

Am really glad I stocked up on what I could get before the crap hit the fan!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2013)

^ mr snick doesn't believe me when I tell him the issues you guys are having trying to find ammo


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad I have an uncracked case of 5000 rounds of competition .22LR sitting in my office at home!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad I have a good stock of 9mm and 30-06.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a good stock of each caliber I own; plus reloading supplies for some.

I think I'm good to go.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2013)

When the zombie apocalypse hits, we'll head your way Bly.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 26, 2013)

ya'll will have to find me... I'll be headed fer the hills, where it'll be easy to pick 'em off after they freeze.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Speaking of ammo, saw this today: http://manassas.patch.com/articles/police-officers-refused-service-at-manassas-restaurant-because-of-guns


----------



## pbrme (Mar 27, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> Am really glad I stocked up on what I could get before the crap hit the fan!


x2.

Who'd of thought 22lr would be so hard to find. It's like manufacturers are being subsidised like farmers for supply control.


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2013)

I've only got about 500 rds of .223 ammo outside of the .22LR. Just a handful of my self defense loads which are in the mag/chambers of my pistols, and that's it. .380 and .45 rounds are impossible to find.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ NICE

Too bad that Illinois has lost their battle to prevent concealed carry licenses. Those that want to jump through the hoops and cut through the endless red tape can now legally carry a concealed handgun in that state (some cities are still fighting this).


----------



## envirotex (May 16, 2013)

When I point out inconsistencies (euphemism for flat out wrong) in your work, don't reply that you are not inclined to make changes at this point...

grrr.


----------



## envirotex (May 16, 2013)

and stop sending me stuff I have to fix. I don't have time fo dat.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2013)

You can't say that without using this:


----------



## Master slacker (May 23, 2013)

When it rains, it pours! The holes in the swiss cheese and the planets must have aligned this week. One of our plants is in an outage and they're using some of our craftsmen to do the work, which leaves us short handed. And since I am acting as maintenance superintendent this week as well as engineer, it's been interesting...


On Monday, a compressor ate sh*t (which brought down one plant) and had to be replaced. The millwright crew worked 16 hours that day and more were called out to work through the night. 

On Tuesday, we kept working on the compressor swap and were nearly complete at 7 PM... until an open oil valve blew Lord knows how many gallons of oil onto the ground. The compressor also flooded, which put oil into the suction pipe, which blew out the o-ring due to uneven flange faces, which pushed us into another all-nighter. I left at 11 PM... starving.

On Wednesday, the compressor was finished and put online, but another one of my plants (the entire unit) sh*t itself. While down, we decided to repair a critical pump. 

On Thursday at midnight-ish, the pump was installed but its alignment was WAY off. The bearing is 220 F and we are now working on the alignment correction. We probably just toasted the bearing.

Friday and possibly Saturday, on this holiday weekend, our entire crew will be working to finish the outage currently in progress, but way behind schedule. They've already worked enough this week to hit overtime at about lunch time on Wednesday.

I don't have to show tomorrow with no crew to work and there's no need for me. Also it's my AFO.

Beer


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2013)

Why is it that I am most productive on my working Fridays... but I don't really get anything done? Being the point man on the day no one else works can be a biatch.


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2013)

No kidding! There's a nuclear outage going on right now which is handled by another division. Turns out their quality program doesn't address the work being done, so they're piggy backing off of ours, which is based on new construction work. All day has been spent writing and issuing abbreviated project specs, transferring employee qualification, etc. so they can get cranking on it. Been non-stop since 6:30 am.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh the Bruins broke my heart last night. Gotta hand it to the hawks, they are worthy champions.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 1, 2013)

Autocad rant: Years and years of COGO points in my office have all been created on Layer 0 and it's driving me nuts because I can't turn off the superfluous information in my XREFs. I feel like in any private firm, the CAD gurus would have busted heads a long time ago over this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 1, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> Oh the Bruins broke my heart last night. Gotta hand it to the hawks, they are worthy champions.




Now that was a great game! Got to watch it with a bunch of bruins fans.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 10, 2013)

What a way to start the day! Before 8:00 and I have already spilled coffee on myself and cleaned up the mess in the freezer from my exploded drink that I forgot! It will get better ... I hope.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Autocad rant: Years and years of COGO points in my office have all been created on Layer 0 and it's driving me nuts because I can't turn off the superfluous information in my XREFs. I feel like in any private firm, the CAD gurus would have busted heads a long time ago over this.




There was a unique kinda special person in one of my classes in college... managed to somehow print the COGO data... she had nearly 6 reams of paper before someone caught it and cancelled it and from that point on all of her assignments were submitted with the data printed on the back...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 13, 2013)

^ LOL! I didn't know that was even possible!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Painting my kitchen ceiling. F'n a this is a complete pain in the f'n ass!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 15, 2013)

Painting anything is a PITA.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a plumbing leak that I had previously completed the sheetrock repair on and needed to paint, total area is 400 SF, I called 4 painting folks (smaller guys) and the lowest quote was $1100..

Give me a fucking break, so I just wasted 8 hours on a sunday and did it myself..

I think most small time residential contractors are just out to screw anyone they deal with.... I have no respect for any of these people!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 15, 2013)

^They really don't want to mess with jobs that small.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

2 of the 4 have called back asking if they could start this week!

Im gonna play there game and ignore them..

They are the reason people just go to home depot and lowes and pay a premuim to get small shit done..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn, I had a friend paint a couple of walls in my house for $450, one of which was in the kitchen and needed extensive tape work to get around cabinents &amp; countertops...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Verizon just rolled out a new update for the Galaxy S4 which basically makes it "unrootable". BS!!!



Well there go the rest of my nights and weekends. I shall discover an exploit. :borg:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2013)

^that sucks.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2013)

I have no idea what that means. ld-025:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 16, 2013)

It means they've prevented users from obtaining root access and to have a method of recovery on the phone. They have also locked their boot-loader. To put it simply, they are preventing someone from making their own custom modifications on a device that was PAID for and owned by said user.

:BS:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> It means they've prevented users from obtaining root access and to have a method of recovery on the phone. They have also locked their boot-loader. To put it simply, they are preventing someone from making their own custom modifications on a device was PAID for and owned by said user.
> 
> :BS:




So they are acting just like Apple?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 16, 2013)

^ Yes!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 18, 2013)

%^&amp;[email protected]( papercut!!!!! I can't see you but I can f feel you. Why the helll do you hurt do much!?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 23, 2013)

Some people in purchasing need to find better things to do than to ask me why we don't reverse engineer a large compressor or swap compressor types to save a few hundred dollars. Let's not bring up the whole "must modify the control system" or "must reroute 12-inch pipe" requirements if we change manufacturer.

... ugh...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 5, 2013)

Just had a lovely little conversation with my friendly Time Warner representative. I'm upgrading to Meglo-internet (30 Mb/s down, 5 Mb/s up) and killing off some of my unused TV (extra HD-DVR and HD-Pak). I was trying to do this without raising my bill at all, and had it worked out based on pricing on the TWC website. This jackhole tells me that my bill will increase ~$30/month with what I wanted to do, and told me that most of that increase was due to my standard internet costing $65/month (my bill says $35 and so does the website). So I quote $65 as being the price for the 30 Meg internet I'm trying to upgrade to. He says "that's only for new customers." I say "so, the new customers get the new rate, and you dick over the people who've been with you for 10 years?" [actual quote]. He says "I'm not trying to 'do that' to you at all." So he does what the retention department does every fucking year when I call in, and re-work my bill so I'm essentially a new customer, and my bill is going to go down next month with the faster internet.

But I do have to pay a $20 "service fee" for having a technician come out and hook up a new modem, and I found out that the "free" mini-boxes they gave us a few years ago when analog TV went off the air will be charged at 75 cents per box per month starting with our next bill. I agree with Supe...Fuck Time Warner. They just bough Insight in Louisville. Insight wasn't good, but they were better than TWC.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2013)

This is basically verbatim of similar conversations I've also had with TWC. It's so damn frustrating to have to "play their game" as they screw over the loyal customer base by offering new customers crazy good deals. At one point I even asked the same question, ME: "So for me to get a better rate, I basically have to stop service and then rejoin. Is that what you're telling me?" TWC REP: "Well sir, you've been with us for X amount of years, so obviously you are satisfied with our service and really don't want to leave." :blowup: I almost ended it right then and there. We were able to work out a deal to get a bump in our service ( to Turbo: 20D/2U) for the "introductory" rate of $45/mo. We were paying like $55 or $60 for a slower level of service (Std: 15D/1U) :BS: Been watching the bill cycles quite closely to see if/when the rate might jump up again because the introductory thing expires or whatever. Then we get to do it all over again. :smileyballs: Another thing they just recently implemented was charging $3/mo for the most cheaply made modem I've ever encountered. I said no thanks, returned it, and purchased my own Motorola (like $90 I think) that has the latest DOCSIS 3.0 standard (old one was only 2.0 I think). I now have nothing TWC-owned in my house.

The other frustrating part about this is that they are realistically the only game in town. U-Verse is available but their speeds can't match TWC in our area. I've been keeping tabs on Verizon FioS coming to our area soon and will jump on that in a heartbeat (since we have wireless service through them, we would get a bundle discount). Then there's Google Fiber which I don't see coming to our area anytime soon. To summarize, F TWC! :redface:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> I said no thanks, returned it, and purchased my own Motorola (like $90) I think that has the latest DOCSIS 3.0 standard (old one was only 2.0 I think). I now have nothing TWC-owned in my house.




Oh shit, that's an option? If so, I need to get digging. I need one that can handle the 30dn/5up plus the VoIP phone service, so that might be TWC proprietary.

I made it an annual routine to call Insight, ask for the retention department, and ask them to lower my bill. I never once threatened to leave or remove services. And they reduced my bill by anywhere from $30 to $50 a month each time. It pissed me off that they made me call every year, but it was a pretty simple process. This jerk at TWC wasn't nearly as nice about it, but I still got the same outcome.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It pissed me off that they made me call every year, but it was a pretty simple process.




I know, but is still a PITA.

They send me a letter every year that my rates will be going up from my 'promotional rate' to remind me to make the yearly call.

They could save a bundle on retention phone operators if they just gave the lower rate ad infinitum to those who called and got it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 6, 2013)

^thats what we had to do every yr, call and they reduced it back everytime without fuss


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, my new surveillance system (reason for upgrading internet service) just picked up the TWC contractor stopping at my house at 12:30 (service is scheduled from 3 to 5 pm). I have video and still picture of his truck, license plate, and face. I called TWC and told them that he better not count that as my service call and not show up at my scheduled time...they assured me he wouldn't, so we'll see.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Oh shit, that's an option? If so, I need to get digging. I need one that can handle the 30dn/5up plus the VoIP phone service, so that might be TWC proprietary.


I would just make sure you test your speeds to ensure you're getting what you paid for. I didn't trust the advertised "Time Warner Speed Test" listed on their website so I used speedtest.net. And I don't know if they charge you any equipment fees but I didn't feel their equipment was worth it.


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Well, my new surveillance system (reason for upgrading internet service) just picked up the TWC contractor stopping at my house at 12:30 (service is scheduled from 3 to 5 pm). I have video and still picture of his truck, license plate, and face. I called TWC and told them that he better not count that as my service call and not show up at my scheduled time...they assured me he wouldn't, so we'll see.




Note to self- don't f with wilheldp


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 6, 2013)

csb said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my new surveillance system (reason for upgrading internet service) just picked up the TWC contractor stopping at my house at 12:30 (service is scheduled from 3 to 5 pm). I have video and still picture of his truck, license plate, and face. I called TWC and told them that he better not count that as my service call and not show up at my scheduled time...they assured me he wouldn't, so we'll see.
> ...




You should drive by and moon his surveillance cameras. Cover your license plate first, though.


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> This is basically verbatim of similar conversations I've also had with TWC. It's so damn frustrating to have to "play their game" as they screw over the loyal customer base by offering new customers crazy good deals. At one point I even asked the same question, ME: "So for me to get a better rate, I basically have to stop service and then rejoin. Is that what you're telling me?" TWC REP: "Well sir, you've been with us for X amount of years, so obviously you are satisfied with our service and really don't want to leave." :blowup: I almost ended it right then and there. We were able to work out a deal to get a bump in our service ( to Turbo: 20D/2U) for the "introductory" rate of $45/mo. We were paying like $55 or $60 for a slower level of service (Std: 15D/1U) :BS: Been watching the bill cycles quite closely to see if/when the rate might jump up again because the introductory thing expires or whatever. Then we get to do it all over again. :smileyballs: Another thing they just recently implemented was charging $3/mo for the most cheaply made modem I've ever encountered. I said no thanks, returned it, and purchased my own Motorola (like $90 I think) that has the latest DOCSIS 3.0 standard (old one was only 2.0 I think). I now have nothing TWC-owned in my house.
> 
> The other frustrating part about this is that they are realistically the only game in town. U-Verse is available but their speeds can't match TWC in our area. I've been keeping tabs on Verizon FioS coming to our area soon and will jump on that in a heartbeat (since we have wireless service through them, we would get a bundle discount). Then there's Google Fiber which I don't see coming to our area anytime soon. To summarize, F TWC! :redface:






Boy, the timing of this thread is perfect. In addition to my previous f*ck TWC rant, they have now dropped CBS and Showtime without warning. Consequently, I have missed Dexter - a show I've been following religiously for roughly SEVEN F*CKING YEARS.

Game over, Time Warner Cable.

So now, my options are Direct TV or Dish Network, and ??? for internet.

I'm probably going to be stuck with TWC for internet since U-Verse and Verizon aren't available here, but do I go DTV or Dish? DTV is offering a $100 rebate right now for customers that tell TWC to f*ck off due to the CBS incident, and my gripe with Dish is that it takes their highest tier to get NBC Sports, which broadcasts all the F1 races, and will have NASCAR exclusively in 2014.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 6, 2013)

I can give you my Direct TV account number so you can use it as a referral and I think we both get a discount for it...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2013)

In most reviews and word of mouth comments I've heard, DTV &gt; Dish.

Supe, there are "other" ways to watch Dexter. I believe it's available on cokeandpopcorn.ch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 6, 2013)

^^ Or just wait about 9 months and watch it on Netflix


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> In most reviews and word of mouth comments I've heard, DTV &gt; Dish.
> 
> Supe, there are "other" ways to watch Dexter. I believe it's available on cokeandpopcorn.ch.




I know, but it's not the same watching it after 9:00 Sunday night, or on my computer.

Dex - message it to me. I'll probably end up calling tomorrow night.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^ Or just wait about 9 months and watch it on Netflix




This.


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2013)

^Cannot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shit, that's an option? If so, I need to get digging. I need one that can handle the 30dn/5up plus the VoIP phone service, so that might be TWC proprietary.
> ...




I don't really trust either, really. The speed test on TWC's site is sponsored by Ookla, which is the same company that runs SpeedTest.net. My download speeds are fine most of the time, but there seems to be a peak period around 8 to 10 pm, where the speed drops to shit. I stream a lot of video from YouTube and Twitch.tv, and when that dead time hits, the video skips a ton. Also, I get a lot of latency trying to watch my surveillance video over the internet, which the 5 Meg upload should help a lot.

I know I'm currently paying a monthly fee for the modem, and I'm sure it'll go up with the new, "better" one. I may just google the part number that they provide for me today and go buy one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Indeed, it's all web-based anyway. But I've have pretty consistent results with SpeedTest both on the PC front and mobile broadband. I've also compared results with other users in the area and they seem to be consistent. Which still doesn't necessarily substantiate anything.

Certain ISPs can (and most times do) throttle your bandwidth usage if it's during what they deem as "peak times". Which seems like what you have zeroed in on. I know TWC has throttled my connection on certain weeknights and weekends depending on if I had a ton of downloads running or if I was in a heavy gaming session.

I'm sure you can find an equivalent or probably better modem online. And it won't take long before it pays for itself.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 6, 2013)

Supe said:


> ^Cannot.




Spoilers are a bitch, aren't they?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2013)

Ever have one of those days where you want to break something. But not just anything, something you know you're going to regret breaking once you've done it because then you'll have to figure out how to fix it or have to go to the store to buy a new one.

I think I've had about 2 straight weeks of those days...


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2013)

Do NOT put your junk in a car door and slam it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2013)

> Ever have one of those days where you want to break something. But not just anything, something you know you're going to regret breaking once you've done it because then you'll have to figure out how to fix it or have to go to the store to buy a new one.
> 
> I think I've had about 2 straight weeks of those days...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2013)

Or regret it because you have to explain to your wife why you broke it...


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2013)

I repeat...DO NOT put...oh, never mind.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Time Warner Cable threatens to pull dozens more channels *
_As dispute with CBS continues, Lifetime, E!, Style, TMC, NHL Network and others are put on notice_

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/time-warner-cable-threatens-pull-dozens-channels-article-1.1420602


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2013)

^^^ I wouldn't necessarily scream if any of those channels disappeared...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I wouldn't necessarily scream if any of those channels disappeared...


Agreed. But it seems like its not only their price structure for loyal customers that is going to be making people fed up with cable.


----------



## Supe (Aug 8, 2013)

F*CK TIME WARNER.

I don't care about any of the channels listed, but its the principle of the thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2013)

what's their deal with those companies that they threaten to remove from listing? I never understood that tactic


----------



## Supe (Aug 8, 2013)

Direct TV ordered. As of next Saturday, I'm freeeeeee! Most importantly, I will get to enjoy a whoooole lot of TV on a 10 foot screen now!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2013)

csb said:


> Do NOT put your junk in a car door and slam it.




No way, do that and then post aftermath pics.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 9, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> what's their deal with those companies that they threaten to remove from listing? I never understood that tactic




Contract dispute between the cable/dish company and the channel. They always blame each other and make ads saying call the other guy to complain. It's really quite grade school.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Supe said:


> Direct TV ordered. As of next Saturday, I'm freeeeeee! Most importantly, I will get to enjoy a whoooole lot of TV on a 10 foot screen now!


What are you paying monthly if you don't mind my asking? Any extras like NFL Sun. Ticket?


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Direct TV ordered. As of next Saturday, I'm freeeeeee! Most importantly, I will get to enjoy a whoooole lot of TV on a 10 foot screen now!
> ...




I got the middle tier with Sunday Ticket, HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, and Starz. Sunday ticket is permanent, the other 4 are free for 3 months. $61/mo including three boxes. I will drop Cinemax and Starz, so it will end up being $85/mo. This is still less than the $110/mo with TWC, which included ONLY Showtime and a single box.

I did have to go in for the two year contract, but they stated that if I move, its transferrable, so no paying fine/disconnect/reconnect.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 13, 2013)

As of last month, I own a home.

Since purchasing the home, I have had the following things happen:

-We replaced our (14 year old, in poor shape) bed.

-The refrigerator was broken

-The washer needed to be replaced, and the dryer does not fit in the location we want to use (they had a tiny office in the "laundry room", and put the laundry in the garage... one of the inspection items was that they reconnect the laundry hookups in their "office", since we prefer to not carry the clothes downstairs).

-My wife had a dental emergency

-I had some medical bills come due, come in higher than I'd been told, and with the insurance barely helping (The quote I received didn't include the doctor's time).

-Fuel pump on my car died

-Brake cylinders on my car broke

And... it's fine. This kind of thing happens to me semi-regularly, and I can afford to deal with it all (though I have used credit to survive just about all of this, having been all but tapped out after buying the house, moving, etc.).


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 13, 2013)

I think closing a real estate transaction attracts all sorts of unrelated financial surprises. We had similar things happen to us, plus I got knocked up during escrow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> I got knocked up during escrow.




I bet that was awkward for the closing attorney.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 13, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I got knocked up during escrow.
> ...




Nice thing about the West Coast is attorneys typically don't get involved. Just the title company, notary, real estate agent, goat, rubber boots, gerbils, half my grad school cohort, and some random guy videotaping the whole thing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

You're a weird chick, YMZ. I like it.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 14, 2013)

And you manage to push buttons I didn't know I had. Funny how that works.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 14, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> And you manage to push buttons I didn't know I had. Funny how that works,_ in my pants._




Fixed it!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 14, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > And you manage to push buttons I didn't know I had. Funny how that works,_ in my pants._
> ...




Like when we used to climb the rope in gym class?


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2013)

Long ago, I received the first generation iPod nano. Lost it, with no recollection of where it went.

Saw the replacement program and bemoaned losing it.

FOUND the ipod just a month ago and finally sent it in a week ago to be replaced. It was replaced with a shiny new iPod nano 6th generation.

Today? Dropped on the way into work and shattered the screen.

Balls.

I haven't even taken the protective plastic off the thing. That's what's holding it together right now.

Now I need to figure out if I want to pay $35 for a replacement kit and try to fix it myself.

Argh.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Also....


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2013)

It's the tiny touch screen one. It looks like a shuffle, but with a touch screen.

And I totally agree...it seemed like it would be handy for running, since it was free...hence my reluctance to make it whole after I haven't even had a chance to use it.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 28, 2013)

csb said:


> Long ago, I received the first generation iPod nano. Lost it, with no recollection of where it went.
> 
> Saw the replacement program and bemoaned losing it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I got a good chuckle out of this. Sounds like something that would happen to me.


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2013)

I think I went through the stages of grief on it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Just found this little deal hidden between the lines: http://gizmodo.com/dealzmodo-50-sound-bar-free-10-at-audible-dual-mon-1245387456

It's not the main deal on the page but one of the "Top Deals" listed below on that page. Basically, spend $99 to get the new Madden game and you get a subscription to NFL Sun. Ticket Max (which includes Red Zone) to play on computers, tablets, or other mobile devices. Contemplating...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 4, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




You still have to have DirectTV in order to get Sunday Ticket Max. I heard a rumor that Apple recently had a meeting with the NFL, and I hope they discussed getting Sunday Ticket on Apple TV. The ATV already has MLB and NHL games, and if they get the NFL, I might drop cable all together.

EDIT: Just read the fine print, and I was wrong...you don't need DirectTV. But only having access via computer/tablet/phone would restrict me to watching only 1 game on my TV...that defeats the purpose of Sunday Ticket for me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2013)

^ I thought with the DirectTV software/app, you could cue up multiple games? Like in the main window. Then just pipe those games out to your TV. And doesn't Red Zone operate in a similar fashion?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 4, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I thought with the DirectTV software/app, you could cue up multiple games? Like in the main window. Then just pipe those games out to your TV. And doesn't Red Zone operate in a similar fashion?




I really only have one way to stream video from a computer/iPad to a TV, so that would limit me to one game on one TV. It's a "me" problem, not an app problem. But it keeps me from wanting to pay $100 for the service.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2013)

WTF is sucralose doing in greek yogurt?!! Its the first thing I tasted...Blah


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> WTF is sucralose doing in greek yogurt?!! Its the first thing I tasted...Blah


Yup! Been seeing it in more and more things and it makes me quite upset. I actually by the plain flavor and just add my own frozen fruit along with some honey.

It's in some major brands of bread including Brownberry. Bastards! ldman:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 11, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is sucralose doing in greek yogurt?!! Its the first thing I tasted...Blah
> ...




I have no F'n clue what a Brownberry is, but it sounds... gross.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


LOL, actually, I never really thought about it. It does sound gross. But here's a link to their product site (yes it's safe for work): http://www.brownberry.com/


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2013)

so i stopped at panera this morning and bought a bagel pack which was 13 bagels and cream cheese. I asked for butter and margarine too bc this store doesn't leave it on the counter. The guy put 3 butters and 2 margarines in the bag...for 13 bagels. Glad I checked before I left...my boss (who paid for the bagels) would use that on one bagel.


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2013)

That's why about twice a year, I go into Taco Bell to place an order. That way, I can fill the bag with fire sauce and I'm good for the better part of the year in case the drive through skimps out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Margarine? That's still around? uke:


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> WTF is sucralose doing in greek yogurt?!! Its the first thing I tasted...Blah




In addition to being regular, thanks to the probiotics, you can also be flatulent.


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2013)

Sucralose I can deal with, sugar alcohol on the other hand...

I once ate half a bag of the sugar-free Lifesavers not knowing that sugar alcohol was the substitute ingredient. Never again...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 12, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


But I'd wager if you googled Brownberry it'd be NSFW.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Supe said:


> Sucralose I can deal with,


And then hopefully you can also deal with the brain cancer it causes...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Sucralose I can deal with,
> ...




Everything causes cancer...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2013)

^ False. Bacon does not.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...






Exactly. Anything in excess will cause cancer. Heck a bunch of people here probably have liver cancer from all the CABs...., but I'm not going to be the spoilsport to point that out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Indeed. Everything in moderation goes a long way.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 12, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




Only in California.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 14, 2013)

Ouch! I ran 10 miles this morning and spent the rest of my day on my feet doing yard work. My feet are killing me now. The kicker is that I had a list of things I wanted to get done this weekend and I've accomplished none of them. I've been productive, I just haven't worked on anything on my to-do list yet. :\


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2013)

I try to make sure my long runs are followed by naps.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Always fun when the cats decide to knock over something in the kitchen at 4am. This particular instance was pretty damn loud and some glass breaking. Let's just call it the "Pampered Chef thingy" that was on top of the fridge came tumbling down making an awful ruckus. Once the glass hit the tile......FATALITY! We just said the hell with it and went back to bed for an hour. LOL Not sure what got into them that they felt the need to go up on the fridge either, they typically don't do that.


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Always fun when the cats decide to knock over something in the kitchen at 4am. This particular instance was pretty damn loud and some glass breaking. Let's just call it the "Pampered Chef thingy" *GIANT GLASS DONG* that was on top of the fridge came tumbling down making an awful ruckus. Once the glass hit the tile......FATALITY! We just said the hell with it and went back to bed for an hour.




fixed it for you


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 20, 2013)

weren't you worried that the dog would step on the glass?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> weren't you worried that the dog would step on the glass?


She sleeps in our room in her kennel. It wasn't time for her to get up yet either so she was happy to be told to go back to bed as well. LOL


----------



## envirotex (Sep 30, 2013)

$235 to renew my license! WTF?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2013)

what license?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Just had a lovely little conversation with my friendly Time Warner representative. I'm upgrading to Meglo-internet (30 Mb/s down, 5 Mb/s up) and killing off some of my unused TV (extra HD-DVR and HD-Pak). I was trying to do this without raising my bill at all, and had it worked out based on pricing on the TWC website. This jackhole tells me that my bill will increase ~$30/month with what I wanted to do, and told me that most of that increase was due to my standard internet costing $65/month (my bill says $35 and so does the website). So I quote $65 as being the price for the 30 Meg internet I'm trying to upgrade to. He says "that's only for new customers." I say "so, the new customers get the new rate, and you dick over the people who've been with you for 10 years?" [actual quote]. He says "I'm not trying to 'do that' to you at all." So he does what the retention department does every fucking year when I call in, and re-work my bill so I'm essentially a new customer, and my bill is going to go down next month with the faster internet.
> 
> But I do have to pay a $20 "service fee" for having a technician come out and hook up a new modem, and I found out that the "free" mini-boxes they gave us a few years ago when analog TV went off the air will be charged at 75 cents per box per month starting with our next bill. I agree with Supe...Fuck Time Warner. They just bough Insight in Louisville. Insight wasn't good, but they were better than TWC.




So I'm sitting in my den last night with SNF on one TV, streaming internet video on another TV, and surfing the internet. All of a sudden, all of my service drops at once. I go to call the Time Warner "customer service" number conveniently provided on the screen when the TV signal is lost, that's when I discover that my phone is also off. So I call the idiots using my cell phone, and immediately start resetting thing so I can tell them that I've already tried that. 15 minutes later, somebody finally answers the phone. He quickly exhausts his list of common fixes. When he tells me to do a hard reset on my modem, I point out to him that the modem and cable boxes are on different branches of coax, so this isn't a localized problem...it's a problem with the signal coming into my house. He responds by saying "well, there aren't any outages reported in your area." While this asshole is trying to set up an appointment for Tuesday, I walk next door and ask my neighbor if his service is working, and it isn't. I tell the TWC guy that this IS an outage and I am reporting it. That's not good enough...there have to be multiple calls. I hang up on him after telling him that I'm going to walk up and down my street having everybody call him.

I get my neighbor to call in, and all of a sudden, it's an outage and they can have somebody out to fix it immediately. I really effin' hate Time Warner.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2013)

Cutting the cable got serious discussion this weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 30, 2013)

&lt;--- cable was cut last month.

We only have internet now so we can stream Netflix.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2013)

we had issues this week because there was NOT supposed to be NFL Sunday ticket this year, but somehow they didn't cancel it. Direct TV got lucky because we discovered it on a week where my husband could only watch the Bears play on Sunday ticket... he was actually trying to justify getting it back that morning or else we would have been calling and complaining.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2013)

I could probably get by with internet service only too, but that wouldn't have helped the situation last night. All of my TWC services were down.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I get my neighbor to call in, and all of a sudden, it's an outage and they can have somebody out to fix it immediately. I really effin' hate Time Warner.


Unreal. To add to that we just got a notice about how TW is going to shut our internet service off because our rate went up without them notifying us. It was one of those 12 mo. deals where I called and threatened to stop service so they offered me this "promotional deal". So we just had that amount set up on our BillPay account. I absolutely HATE playing this game with them. So we didn't get the rate lowered, but they offered to up our service speed from 20/2 to 50/5. But again, this is only valid for 12 months. I set a reminder but can't wait to have this conversation all over again when the rate magically goes up again because we have a faster service. GD do I dislike their business practices. I simply cannot wait for Verizon's FioS to make it out our way. I will heartily enjoy the call to TW to end service. And I have none of their equipment in my house to return to them.

/rant



Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- cable was cut last month.
> 
> We only have internet now so we can stream Netflix.


lusone:


----------



## envirotex (Sep 30, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> what license?




PE


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 30, 2013)

envirotex said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > what license?
> ...




Yeah, didn't that have something to do with TX now doing fingerprinting and background checks or something like that?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn. Mine was $120. That's $5 / month or 16.4 cents per day. Not bad.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 30, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


No. That doesn't even go into effect until next year.


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I get my neighbor to call in, and all of a sudden, it's an outage and they can have somebody out to fix it immediately. I really effin' hate Time Warner.
> ...




Happened to us too. Cost of internet without any "bundle" is killing us. Once Verizon comes to town, the final TWC purge will commence.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I've had my fit and now I'm about to pass it on to the purchasing department manager. We have a service provider who inspects and repairs our elevators. We (engineers) collect the invoices and fill out requisitions to have them paid. The purchasing group takes these req's, turns them into purchase orders, and the vendor gets paid. Easy, right? Not so fast, you common sense person, you.

Well, turns out that, since MAY, the purchasing agent has not paid the invoices and the vendor's corporate office directed that no further services / repairs be performed until all is paid in full. Even after numerous discussions, emails, etc... this guy just doesn't get it. So, I sent him a nasty gram this morning to have all invoices paid in full by end of day. If nothing happens by noon, I'll be going over his head and will ask his boss to create the PO's. I don't care who gets pissed, fussy, the red-ass, yelled at, given the "come to Jesus" talks, or anything. Enough time and leniency has been given. Time to crack the whip.

:whipping:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 4, 2013)

Amazing how firing several shots across their nose (or up it  ) will get work done quickly.  :vadar:


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 6, 2013)

Sigh, working on a Sunday is no fun. They don't run the A/C in the office during the weekends so it's a little warm in here today. Since i'm wearing shorts and t-shirts it's not intolerable but I got into some poison ivy last week and being warm in here seems to make it feel sooooo much worse. I'm really not sure how long I can stand this. I may see if a can dig up a ziploc bag to put some ice in or something to put on it because it's driving me nuts right now.

AAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2013)

It never made it out of the 40s here a couple days last week. Low was 25 with a strong wind. Feel free to stop over.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2013)

Mid to upper 80's here this past weekend. Today's rain is a pleasant change of pace.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2013)

The 8 inches of rain we got over the weekend was not welcome.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2013)

saturday was warm and muggy sunday was windy and chilly.


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.linkedin.com/groupItem?view=&amp;srchtype=discussedNews&amp;gid=839387&amp;item=278184918&amp;type=member&amp;trk=eml-anet_dig-b-pop_ttl-hdp&amp;fromEmail=&amp;ut=2ItE71-awpiBY1

Not sure if the link will work. It's from a concerned citizen from a mountain town in Colorado where there's a group lobbying against a bridge rehab. I sometimes wish there was an option to just say, "Fine. Don't take the DOT's money."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2013)

^^^ We have to be a member of the group to view the discussion.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 9, 2013)

Another beauty...

Costumer's email last sentence: I want to be reimbursed for the power I lose every time there is an outage.

I did not know how to respond to our representative, the lady dealing with the costumer,and trying as hard as I could not to become a cynical arsehole here is the response:

DK: I do not know if we do really have to clarify this or this is some kind of a joke. In case we do have to clarify please let the costumer know the meter does not spin if there is no power. That being said, there is nothing to reimburse.

It baffles me that I had to answer this stupidity with all the important things in the plate right now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 9, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Another beauty...
> 
> Costumer's email last sentence: I want to be reimbursed for the power I lose every time there is an outage.
> 
> ...


I bet she is serious, and it wouldn't surprise me if she took the co-op or power company to small claims court for some punitive damages due to "lost productivity," "pain and suffering," or some other such nonsense. It hardly matters that there are no compensatory damages in the case. People are entitled to reliable power, dammit, and if they don't get it, somebody has to pay! Such is the state of our current legal system.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe they are wanting to be reimbursed for the portion of the cable they are losing out on with no power


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2013)

How am I supposed to vote on American Idol if the TV is off?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, as per the standard, today is Thursday and half the site sh*t itself. One plant is forced into an early outage (not mine) and the environmental unit is hemorrhaging and, if that unit gives up the ghost, the remaining plants will be shutdown. Happy Thursday. ldman:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2013)

The pathway to hell is paved with good intentions...

Well, very long story short, an OEM is onsite to fix critical equipment, get in half of a day late, didn't get all the proper training done to perform work onsite (as specified by me), tell us as they arrive onsite that we need to furnish all tools (metric... ain't nobody got that sh*t!), and everything if falling to sh*t. Everything was planned out, specified, understood... until... the OEM people start talking. I need hard alcohol, but I'll be working until 11 tonight and starting again bright and early tomorrow at 6 (on my Friday OFF!) and maybe some on Saturday, too.

So pissed about this is turning into a circus freak show... :blowup:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2013)

Still here, but am having a company paid dinner of bacon shrimp cheezburger with fries.


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2013)

ASTHMA IS NOT A VALID EXCUSE TO NOT EXERCISE!

There, I feel better.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2013)

Agreed, I'm asthmatic and it never stopped me.

Took the lack of feeling in my feet to do that. Though I have been doing some walking lately for exercise which has been going well. There is a park down the street from here with a pretty level path along the river that I've been enjoying lately.


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2013)

Nerve damage is a totally allowable excuse. You have to be able to feel your feet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2013)

I've noticed I heal in fits and spurts, then hit a plateau for a while. The healing spurts are weird. I get this intense pins and needles feelings and phantom shooting pains, which then subside into increased feeling. The plateaus are frustrating as hell.

My hands are reasonably good. I can handle a knife in the kitchen, and write serviceably. The feet have been slower to progress. I'm going to need to join a gym or something this winter so I can stay active on my feet, which I think helps. It's just too cold here to spend much time outside in the winter sometimes.

I'll be ready for the EB adventure club in the spring I bet.


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2013)

This is what I think of when someone mentions knife safety in the kitchen:


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I've noticed I heal in fits and spurts, then hit a plateau for a while. The healing spurts are weird. I get this intense pins and needles feelings and phantom shooting pains, which then subside into increased feeling. The plateaus are frustrating as hell.
> 
> My hands are reasonably good. I can handle a knife in the kitchen, and write serviceably. The feet have been slower to progress. I'm going to need to join a gym or something this winter so I can stay active on my feet, which I think helps. It's just too cold here to spend much time outside in the winter sometimes.
> 
> I'll be ready for the EB adventure club in the spring I bet.




Our local hospital also has a gym. I find it's great, because there are plenty of fit people mixed with folks rehabbing something. It makes the classes and the atmosphere really friendly. Is there something like that around you?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2013)

There is an enormous hospital and related facilities in town. People come from all over central and western ND to go there. It wouldn't surprise me if there was something like that. Worth looking into, as I am sure I will struggle some.


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2013)

The YMCA might fit the bill as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2013)

There is also a reasonable sized state U. in town. I used to take some classes in the evening at the Dartmouth gym when I lived in VT. It was right down the street from work and they had nicer facilities than any of the local gyms at the time.

Plus that 4-legged excuse to get out and walk that fell into my lap today...I'm kind of hoping by the town the snow piles up that his bare belly makes clearance. I remember carrying Helena a lot after getting her in the cold weather. Good arm workout!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 30, 2013)

Sat through one of the most boring "Lunch and Learn" meetings in history... only to find out at the end, when no lunch had arrived, that there was going to be no lunch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^ our lunch meetings/conferences/seminars are usually brown-bag affairs.


----------



## csb (Oct 30, 2013)

Ours are always brown bag affairs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2013)

As in this type of "brown bag affair"?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, we were told the vendor was going to supply the lunches. Turns out the one who organized the meeting didn't quite understand that the vendor was never going to bring lunch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> As in this type of "brown bag affair"?




When I was in college, if you had your 40 in a bag, you could walk right down the street in broad daylight past a NYPD officer and have nothing to worry about. If you didn't have that bag you were definitely getting cited.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 30, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Well, we were told the vendor was going to supply the lunches. Turns out the one who organized the meeting didn't quite understand that the vendor was never going to bring lunch.


Around here when the vendor "supplies the lunch" it means your admins make all the arrangements, and set it out and the vendor pays the bill. Yiou really can't expect the speaker to walk in with food for all of the attendees.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^ It happens occasionally. There were only eight of us if you don't count the three vendor people. Either way, sometimes food is there at the beginning and other times it's arranged so that the food comes after the presentation so you're enticed to stay the whole time.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

we almost always made the vendor deal with it - only way people care about listening to their BS if there are either PDH's or lunch involved, preferably both!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2013)

Because of ethics laws, we can't accept anything from vendors.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 31, 2013)

We try to arrange vendor presentations in the morning so they can take us to lunch afterwards.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 31, 2013)

we eat during the presentation so that it's during your lunch hour and you don't lose any work time durnig the day.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 31, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Because of ethics laws, we can't accept anything from vendors.




There was a strict policy, at least in my particular department, at my last employer that if you were treated to anything besides small crap (coffee mug, pen, note pad, etc...) from a vendor, you could be fired on the spot. We didn't even have any say in who supplied what, but we still had the policy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 31, 2013)

Our policy is vague. Technically no one is allowed to receive anything over $50, but the ambiguity lies in the relationship between the vendor and the role of the employee. If the vendor isn't on the project and the employee does not have signature authority, then management doesn't really care.

These loopholes allow some of my ex-coworkers take me out to play golf a couple times over the summer, and they can write it off as a business expense...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Oct 31, 2013)

I am being tormented by an undead fly. I swear I've hit this thing 5 or 6 times by now. It started it's torment yesterday. At one point I even executed a double tap, since a figured the first blow only stunned it. However after the second blow, its body fell to the floor where I was unable to locate it and confirm the kill. Now it is back today, and I am going into full on hunter mode.


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2013)

FUCK


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2013)

that doesn't sound good


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2013)

csb said:


> FUCK




On command? Just like that? We don't even have a fluffer.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 1, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > FUCK
> ...




I introduced someone at work about a month ago to the meaning of "fluffing". He's been throwing that term into conversation on a regular basis since then.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 1, 2013)

csb said:


> FUCK




Don't mind if I do!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 1, 2013)

csb said:


> FUCK


if you insist.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 1, 2013)

Again? but I'm still sore from last time...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 1, 2013)

SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> I am being tormented by an undead fly. I swear I've hit this thing 5 or 6 times by now. It started it's torment yesterday. At one point I even executed a double tap, since a figured the first blow only stunned it. However after the second blow, its body fell to the floor where I was unable to locate it and confirm the kill. Now it is back today, and I am going into full on hunter mode.


I've had good luck with rubber bands. Just pull it back on your thumb and shoot it at the fly. Once the fly lands, you can get close enough to hit it with the rubber band without scaring it. The fly's reaction time is slower than the elastic so you should be able to get a lethal blow. If you have a strong enough ruber band you have a good shot at dismembering it.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 9, 2013)

HFS. I have never seen a set of flanges with the thinnest layer of scale on the gasket surface take so long to clean up. That sh*t was tough.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2013)

Tryin to get internet at the new place is worse than pulling teeth.

GCI shows they provide service at my address with their online tool, all sales reps state they provide service, yet all my install appointments keep getting cancelled by dispatch without no notification to me. Have driven out and waited twice now (5 hr appointment windows) for them to show up after confirming the appointment (it got canned after I called to confirm).

Finally got a GCI supervisor on the phone. Apparently all the sales information is wrong, and the house isn't covered &amp; never will be. Why couldn't they tell me that 2 f'n weeks ago! I woulda had the other provider lined up by now to hook it up.

Now I gotta pay more for slower speeds and less allowable usage. Arrrg!

Want to go knock some heads around right now!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Maybe the internet tubes need to be replaced/upgraded?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 7, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Maybe the internet tubes need to be replaced/upgraded?


Nah, they just need to get their $hit together and tell people from the get go if their house is in the service area or not!

Went to the other provider in town, 20 min later, walked out with the modem and internet will be active by noon Monday. I can't really complain about that as I'm doing the uhaul thing monday morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

I hate the PCS!!!!!!!

:waitwall:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

I have to say, every time I see that ^^^ I think about the Army moving us PCS'ing sucks


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

What a day already. Jump in the shower at 0540 and NO hot water. Cold Shower. 0600 in the crawl space and troubleshooting the problem. 0600-0730 replacing hot water supply lines in anticipation of a sediment blockage somewhere. 0735 realized that the "this guy" never winterized the outside hose bib,therefore freezing the hose and ultimately bursting the hose. The tee for the hose bib line is just upstream of the water heater inlet, which caused a drop in pressure to the water heater. So, the lack of water pressure in, caused a drop water pressure out of the water heater. Closed valve to hose bib on supply line, pressure restored through water heater, and thus a restoration of hot water.

0810 first cup of coffee. What a day already.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2013)

yeah. but at least you realized it and it was a pretty easy fix.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes. definitely. I was quite puzzled for a while there though. If it were not for the fresh snow on the ground which had melted from the water leaving from the burst hose, I would still be working on it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Overall, I call that a victory, even though it was due to my stupidity


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

so I ordered a CD with minisnicks daycare school pics on it so I get the release form so I can make prints for xmas presents. It was supposedly shipped on 11/23. Still haven't gotten it. I emailed last night saying as of 12/9 we still haven't gotten the order WTF. The response back was it was mailed on 11/23 and delivered to our address if you haven't received it reply back. Seriously did you not READ the email that said we did not receive it


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2013)

Thursday afternoon. SOP has not changed. Sh*t falls. Unit craters. :suicide1:


----------



## chiko (Dec 23, 2013)

Me: I got PE license recently

My boss: who cares

I wanted to ....


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2013)

always a great day when you figure out you are allergic to the hypoallergenic laundry soap....looks like I need to rewash the sheets.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 8, 2014)

Try to do something to help people out and they undo what I did and f**k everything up.

I opened / cracked all water valves at utility stations around not only my plants, but others' plants as well so a bazillion feet of water in the pipe racks won't freeze and burst. Well, most of these valves i opened in the not-my-plant areas were closed this morning. )#$*@#. As I open these valves no water comes out. These lines f**king froze, broke, and then thawed and leaked. It doesn't affect me directly, but my pipefitters will be up in the racks changing out pipe and gaskets for all of these leaks. Ops will find every opportunity to screw up since they will assume no blame when sh*t breaks. "Maintenance needs to fix it and fix it quick." @#)$*_#@*$)#@[email protected]&amp;!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 8, 2014)

Next time red tag them.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2014)

LOL, you think people pay attention to red tags?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 8, 2014)

Red tags or not, there was a meeting Monday morning with Ops and Maintenance to SPECIFICALLY prep for the hard freeze condition. Ops was assigned the action of opening all utility station water valves. I did it before them because I knew it would be done and I don't trust most of them. If they came behind and opened some I missed, that's cool. But they CLOSED THEM! Who the F does that when the plant manager tells them to open them?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe they got confused and thought they were closed...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2014)

They probably did...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybe they need remedal classes in righty-tighty, lefty-loosey.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2014)

[boromir]

One cannot simply teach "ownership" of one's plant.

[/boromir]


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Maybe they need remedal classes in righty-tighty, lefty-loosey.


Aka right hand rule.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they need remedal classes in righty-tighty, lefty-loosey.
> ...


I was in a physics exam one time and saw folks using their left hand to determine current flow in a magnetic field. I doubt it went well for them.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I was in a physics exam one time and saw folks using their left hand to determine current flow in a magnetic field. I doubt it went well for them.




:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a physics exam one time and saw folks using their left hand to determine current flow in a magnetic field.  I doubt it went well for them.
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Well yeah, you're writing with your right hand, so the left hand is free. It seems so natural I've almost done it too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


LOL, agreed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


You use your right hand as a short cut to determine flow of electrons in a magnetic field....

Right hand rule for EE's I guess.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2014)

^ no I was agreeing with the facepalm. Not the "dunno". Which I actually interpreted Mike's post as being how would they not know that. But maybe he didn't know himself.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

But I'm left-handed, what am I supposed to do!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2014)

From the "I knew I should have taken note of who made it, but I didn't know I'd like it" department:

In 2006, I bought a couple of bookcases from Kmart. The chromed sides folded out from the chromed back, you clamped the bottom section to the top, then you installed the wood shelves.

Dang shelves are awesome. I'd like some more, but no manufacturers name is on the shelves, and I can't find them on Kmarts site.

Google image search day ahead of me, i guess....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> But I'm left-handed, what am I supposed to do!




Not become an EE. Which you succeeded at. Well done!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 10, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> But I'm left-handed, what am I supposed to do!




You can still be useful, see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fleming%27s_left_hand_rule_for_motors


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm left-handed, what am I supposed to do!
> ...




Thanks! I do have a problem with my pup eating live electrical cables though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ no I was agreeing with the facepalm.  Not the "dunno".  Which I actually interpreted Mike's post as being how would they not know that.  But maybe he didn't know himself.


No, I knew it. I also know it to be useful for basic mechanics too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ no I was agreeing with the facepalm. Not the "dunno". Which I actually interpreted Mike's post as being how would they not know that. But maybe he didn't know himself.
> ...


Unless you had a Chrysler product from 63-70. Left side lug nuts were left hand rule. I guess it took that long for the boffins at Chrysler to realize they didn't see Ford and Chevy wheels flying off everywhere and go back to right handers.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2014)

Some days, some people just shouldn't make me mad.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like somebody has a case of "the Mondays".


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah, the dreaded, Monday, the 13th.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Found out that Bleach will freeze and burst out if its container at -30*F. Now that its warmed up to near 0, am dealing with a major bleach cleanup / smell. Not what I wanted to find. Thankfully the muratic acid hasn't had any problems.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^Sucks.

I hate this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

me too!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2014)

No internet at work makes KF a dull boy. How am I supposed to spam?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2014)

well boy genius why don't you fix it for them?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

^ this


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I offered to set up my phone as a hot spot tethered to the router here. But then I came to my senses in not wanting to be slammed with data overage charges. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

^smart man


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> No internet at work makes KF a dull boy. How am I supposed to spam?


You should tell your supervisor that you can't work under these oppressive conditions. Remind him/her that this IS NOT North Korea. Tell him/her that unless the Internet is fixed immediately, you're going to unionize the company and stage a walkout.

(If you can, take pics for us)


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2014)

HMFS! This is unreal. Without fail, sh*t hits the fan on a Friday. How? I mean, HOW?!?!

)@$%R_)#@$)#$)(@!!!!&amp;$)(#@[email protected]!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2014)

Because its Friday. The day that we are supposed to wrapping things up, some JO thought it was important to F with our deadlines.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2014)

Still... fucking... at... work...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2014)

Still... fucking... here!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2014)

HFS! WTF!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 25, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> HMFS! This is unreal. Without fail, sh*t hits the fan on a Friday. How? I mean, HOW?!?!
> 
> )@$%R_)#@$)#$)(@!!!!&amp;$)(#@[email protected]!








Master slacker said:


> Still... fucking... at... work...








Master slacker said:


> Still... fucking... here!




And that, ladies and gentlemen, is one of the primary reasons I no longer work directly for a utility. Supporting 24/7/365 operations is a PITA.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2014)

What a bag of dicks that was. And when I finally got to my car to go home, it was covered in a half inch of ice from all the freezing rain yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2014)

^awesome (not)


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 25, 2014)

That really sucks! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2014)

Silver lining! Boss man told me to take Monday off, but I bargained for coming in Monday... and taking Tuesday AND Wednesday off! SCORE!!!

:bananalama:

I did kinda prevent the loss of roughly two million bucks in production.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Sounds like a week off to me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2014)

I had my breaker box open this weekend and found that the previous owners really messed things up. Someone put 20amp breakers to protect 15amp receptacles, they used one neutral to return current for two separate hots/breakers from at least 5 junction box away from the main panel. And I don't know how some of the receptacles are grounded. There might be some "bootleg" grounds somewhere.

Rewiring half of my finished basement is not my idea of a fun weekend.


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I had my breaker box open this weekend and found that the previous owners really messed things up. Someone put 20amp breakers to protect 15amp receptacles, they used one neutral to return current for two separate hots/breakers from at least 5 junction box away from the main panel. And I don't know how some of the receptacles are grounded. There might be some "bootleg" grounds somewhere.
> 
> Rewiring half of my finished basement is not my idea of a fun weekend.


And that's why I can't bring myself to do any electrical work in my own home. I'd rather have a decent electrician tell me he's surprised my house isn't burned down yet, than for me to not know what to do with someone's previous mess and make it worse.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2014)

^QFT.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2014)

I have no idea how those crazy EE's put the magic smoke in my breaker box, but you can bet your ass that I'm not going to mess with it and accidentally let the smoke out...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2014)

^QFT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Come on guys, give me some credit. I'm an engineer in training. I got this, here, hold my beer.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't mind doing my own electrical, but I typically first trace everything out and then sketch out a basic schematic so I know how everything is routed and where all the junction points are.

_"If you can't fix it with a hammer, you've got an electrical problem."_


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I don't mind doing my own electrical, but I typically first trace everything out and then sketch out a basic schematic so I know how everything is routed and where all the junction points are.
> 
> _"If you can't fix it with a hammer, you've got an electrical problem."_


Yeah, I won't be touching anything until I have thoroughly obsessed, researched, and thought it through. Even then, I may have a electrician look and assess it.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Silver lining! Boss man told me to take Monday off, but I bargained for coming in Monday... and taking Tuesday AND Wednesday off! SCORE!!!
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> I did kinda prevent the loss of roughly two million bucks in production.


Polished silver lining!!! Today is last work day of week for me! :w00t:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

ok, legit screaming time. I got an EOB from BC/BS for my daughter's follow up to her birth visit. NB's are supposed to have blanket coverage for the first 30 days, and by then should have been added to a policy. The date of service was for 4 days after the BD. BC/BS covered zero dollars, stating that they "did not receive the patient's enrollment and other insurance information within 31 days of birth."

WTF!!! :madgo: :brickwall:


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 28, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Come on guys, give me some credit. I'm an engineer in training. I got this, here, hold my beer.




Electricians are *NOT* engineers. And I'd take a good electrician over a good engineer any day to wire/rewire a residential house. If you can read the NEC, you can be a GREAT electrician - even if you're slower than molasses in January.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys, give me some credit. I'm an engineer in training. I got this, here, hold my beer.
> ...


fixt it for you. Just being able to read doesn't necessarily make one capable of doing it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ok, legit screaming time. I got an EOB from BC/BS for my daughter's follow up to her birth visit. NB's are supposed to have blanket coverage for the first 30 days, and by then should have been added to a policy. The date of service was for 4 days after the BD. BC/BS covered zero dollars, stating that they "did not receive the patient's enrollment and other insurance information within 31 days of birth."
> 
> WTF!!! :madgo: :brickwall:




In my experience, this is SOP for BCBS. Deny every claim and hope the customer pays it out of pocket. Then obfuscate when they call.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > ok, legit screaming time. I got an EOB from BC/BS for my daughter's follow up to her birth visit. NB's are supposed to have blanket coverage for the first 30 days, and by then should have been added to a policy. The date of service was for 4 days after the BD. BC/BS covered zero dollars, stating that they "did not receive the patient's enrollment and other insurance information within 31 days of birth."
> ...


yeah, thus far it is par for the course. woman couldn't explain the reasons for the coding, nor the fact that she couldn't change it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2014)

our insurance folks back date the paperwork to the day of birth even if they don't get the info until later


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Unless work folks screwed up on getting them the info this should be an easy fix for you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

It should be, but it's the common sense of the issue. DOS was *4* days after DOB. Blanket coverage extends for first *30* days. Someone there should have noticed that even without a calculator.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

I just got a letter in the mail from my propane provider. They want to increase my monthly bill from $107 to $228! Nice! a mark up of 213%, when all I really use it for is my water heater, cooking and dryer. Absolutely absurd!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Holy cow that's expensive...why are you charged monthly and not just when you need a refill?

It's all those transportation fees to get there to refill the tank.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

we set up an affordable monthly payment plan. it usually spans 3 months


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

they should be going after the people who are using extra to heat their house due to the extreme cold weather, not people like me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 30, 2014)

you are still using propane though...if they jumped yours so much can you imagine the bill for those that do use to heat?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

I just spoke with their billing dept. I was told that it is until June and is based on a computer model which is suggesting that I will need 3 more deliveries between now and then. however, should I not need the third delivery, that would change this drastically.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 30, 2014)

so come this june you might have a big overpayment credit for the next 6 month estimate...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 30, 2014)

our neighborhood is mixed propane/natural gas. There are a half dozen or so of the first houses to be built on our street have propane tanks the rest of us are natural gas.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

I so wish we had NG. however living in the woods, that is not the case


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I so wish we had NG. however living in the woods, that is not the case




Yeah, my parents had to go with propane because they are out in the sticks.

Still far less expensive than oil heat...or electric. Those folks with heat pumps took it up the keister this winter.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I so wish we had NG. however living in the woods, that is not the case
> ...


that's me in a nut shell

Propane for cooking, hot water and dryer

oil: forced hot air heat

electric: everything else


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2014)

^I hope you're planning to switch the oil burner over the propane at some point.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

unfort no. It's only 4 years old. I'm stuck with it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2014)

^OPEC thanks you!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah,

&lt;---------------------- Not thrilled


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2014)

^I imagine not.

My parents still use oil in a smaller structure, but it rarely gets used, so it isn't that big a deal. But when the heater goes (it is fifty years old this year!) I imagine it'll go propane, too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

that is the one saving grace for me. My house is a 1200 sf ranch so as inefficient as a FHA OB is, it's still only for a small, single story structure.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 30, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I so wish we had NG. however living in the woods, that is not the case
> ...




Nope. Not right now. Apparently there is a huge propane shortage. In the local paper this week there was an article about it, local suppliers are charging $4 to $6/gallon. At 90% efficiency, $6/gallon propane is twice as expensive as $0.12/kWh electricity.

One guy sent the newspaper a picture of his propane bill..... $2400 for one fill-up.

Some people have contracts with locked-in rates that propane suppliers are refusing to fill.

One of my co-workers has propane, with no contract. At this point he's better off going to buy a bunch of space heaters to heat with.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




That appears to a relatively recent spike. It SEEMS to limited to the northern states, but dunno for sure.

I did stock up on propane tanks for my tabletop grill just in case, though.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 31, 2014)

I filled up a 5 gallon grill tank last Friday 1-24-14 and it cost me $18.00 in Ga


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2014)

^that's about what a grilling propan tak exchange costs around here in South-central IL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.njherald.com/story/24596704/2014/01/31/propane-shortages-prompt-states-to-act


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds like we need to get our frack on!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

^ THIS


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

What exactly is the 'supply problem?' I've heard this ad infinitum, with no definition of what the problem is. Which always make me think something is afoot.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

in my opinion, it's the horsesh!t cover for, trying to squeeze more out of the consumer due to increased demand.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I filled up a 5 gallon grill tank last Friday 1-24-14 and it cost me $18.00 in Ga


We buy it by the lb. Filling a standard 20 lb. propane grill tank has been ~$20 forever. I haven't bought any since the end of the summer so I don't know if the cost has risen recently.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 31, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> What exactly is the 'supply problem?' I've heard this ad infinitum, with no definition of what the problem is. Which always make me think something is afoot.




The story they are spreading is:

(a) there was a record amount of grain harvested late last year (partially due to ethanol subsidies) and large amounts of propane were used for grain drying

(b) we've been shipping propane overseas (I assume this has to do with low prices due to fracking)

© super cold temperatures lately have driven up demand


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> © super cold temperatures lately have driven up demand


I get (a) and (b) but regarding ©, it's not like the temps will remain this way for ever. It's unexpected and short-termed. By April, this will be an old story. And if that's their reasoning, then why not drastically lower prices during an extrememely mild winter, citing the same principal reasoning? :2cents: :dunno:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is the 'supply problem?' I've heard this ad infinitum, with no definition of what the problem is. Which always make me think something is afoot.
> ...




Thanks.

Isn't propane somewhat of a beeyotch to ship overseas?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > © super cold temperatures lately have driven up demand
> ...


Because it is perfectly acceptable to have increased profit margins but if the profit is reduced... then the price goes up... during the mild winter with a low demand, they can't lower their prices because they need to make up for the profit they are loosing on unsold product... propane is not a product bought by "choice", but often necessity and the economics of it work differently than cabbage patch dolls


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Because it is perfectly acceptable to have increased profit margins but if the profit is reduced... then the price goes up... during the mild winter with a low demand, they can't lower their prices because they need to make up for the profit they are loosing on unsold product... propane is not a product bought by "choice", but often necessity and the economics of it work differently than cabbage patch dolls




deep down I knew that. It just seems that supply and demand never work in the favor of the consumer. Sucks


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is perfectly acceptable to have increased profit margins but if the profit is reduced... then the price goes up... during the mild winter with a low demand, they can't lower their prices because they need to make up for the profit they are loosing on unsold product... propane is not a product bought by "choice", but often necessity and the economics of it work differently than cabbage patch dolls
> ...




Well, their business counts on that, to some extent.

But it isn't a zero sum game; you do get something out of it, and if you didn't think it was worth it, you'd change to another heating source.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

unless I didn't have the funds available to support a system overhaul. Then I'm stuck right where I am to complain about the butt raping


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 31, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




The supply and demand rules still apply, just not in the same direct manner... if the market was flooded with additional supply then the prices would eventually go down, but not immediately because the consumption of the product is cyclic to begin with... generally speaking, because the product can be stored at some point of it's use life, the supply can be controlled to prevent stores from becoming available keeping the price fairly steady... however in a situation like this, they dipped into the stores for some reason (probably not impacting any consumers) and then with the increased consumption of the winter, the lack of back up supply is what drove up the price. People are still getting the product if they want it... be thankful for that because if there was even less, the price would have grown even more


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 31, 2014)

Being part of the manufacturing industry that supports the transportation of Propane, I can tell you that not every one is able to get it even though they want it. There is a shortage of trucks, trailers, and drivers available for moving the product. I believe that this is also contributing to the increased price by limiting the supply and is compounded by the wet grains harvested this year, and cold temperatures this winter. I can't speak to the export demand any further than to say that I believe it is increasing.

Typical lead time for new trucks (bobtails) and Transport trailers for this industry is a couple of months...


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Being part of the manufacturing industry that supports the transportation of Propane, I can tell you that not every one is able to get it even though they want it.




Well there you go... the price will necessarily skyrocket


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

"If you want your propane, you can keep your propane."


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 31, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> "If you want your propane, you can keep your propane."




yes you can, because a petition to deport Justin Bieber is on the docket next


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

^ finally! A real-world problem that demands the attention of the nation.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

^you're welcome


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 31, 2014)

^ did you sign that petition

(which by the way reminds me of the crazy people portrayed in that one episode of law and order svu where the chick is a tv star and gets raped)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

no. I was referring to the propane issue. I didn't see the bieber comment until just now


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 31, 2014)

i was going to say...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

honestly, I have no clue what that lil' $h!t even sings. he looks like the kind of kid that would cry if someone smacked him across the face.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> honestly, I have no clue what that lil' $h!t even sings. he looks like the kind of kid that would cry if someone smacked him across the face.


Except the knuckle-draggers that follow him around would then beat you to a pulp because that's what they're paid to do.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 31, 2014)

The comments section of this article on the Bieber deportation petition really took on a life of its own.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/white-house-address-petition-deport-justin-bieber/story?id=22284038


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 3, 2014)

The funny thing about the petition deal is it used to take 25K signatures to get a White House response....until this happened:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20508&amp;hl=death


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ finally! A real-world problem that demands the attention of the nation.




Give me more money and I'll see what I can do...



Oh, by the way, the only head press in the country that makes heads for these tanks is currently "down"... :smileyballs:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2014)

Ugh... I'm done screaming about the stupid things that cause failure in our equipment. More specifically, I'm done screaming about craftsman "fixed" things that aren't fixed. It is REALLY hard to have quality craftsmen around these days.

Wednesday we jumped through hoops to change out two hydraulic hoses because one had a hole in it. Yesterday, with two new hoses in, we had a sensor throw an alarm which shut down the machine. All day I&amp;E worked on the sensor to try and make it work, swapped out the sensor, worked on it further, and I dogged them off at 4. Come in this morning and the HMI cabinet was open and they were chasing wires. Then it dawns on me... could the hoses be backwards? Got dammit. Without even manually running the unit, I knew that was the problem. Grabbed the controls, hit the "down" button and the hydraulics went up... MFS. Told I&amp;E to button their end up and go home. Now I'm going to have the MW's who caused the problem come out and swap the hoses. (sigh)


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

MW's? man whores? maintenance workers?

MF's seems to be the better term


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2014)

^Beat me to it.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2014)

MW = Millwright. We have one highly competent MW (foreman, mainly off his tools), one "millwright" who is the equipment oiler, one Ironworker who is a "millwright" and about five bodies who have "millwright" listed as their trade.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Started the dishwasher before heading out the door and it starts pumping out drain water from the air gap! *%!?** I had just changed it and the drain hose. Sink is draining fine. Turns out the leftover fats from the taco pan back washed into the drain line and temporarily blocked it. A little hot water down the line and it broke up before draining properly. Not a mess I needed to deal with while trying to leave for work.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2014)

Never run the disposal while the dish washer is draining...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Never run the disposal while the dish washer is draining...


you're better off running it while its draining to get any non-disposed of "stuff" out of the unit itself than you are just leaving it there to clog the drain line. In fact you're supposed to run the water when the disposal is running so the dishwasher draining would do the same thing. My wife has a terrible habit of sticking stuff down the disposal and then not running the unit to send the waste down the drain. It's a pet peeve of mine, I make sure the disposal is clear at all times.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't have a disposal, was removed by previous owners. Otherwise, it'd be run with the water on.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2014)

Valves to the dishwasher drain lines usually don't keep out backflow. When you run the disposal while the line to dishwasher drain valve is open, it can back up into the dishwasher. Especially on older dishwashers. I know this to be true from personal experience...

You should always run the water with the disposal though. If it's really greasy stuff, you should add surfactant...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2014)

&lt;insert Wilheld comment about dishwasher fire/failure here&gt;


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

What are these valves you speak of? I installed my dishwashers and the drain line just goes high before it goes to the disposal/drain. That is your backflow prevention...gravity.

There is always a bit of water sitting on the bottom of the dishwasher because of this. Of course my house is old with the original plumbing. they might add valves now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;insert Wilheld comment about dishwasher fire/failure here&gt;




Nah...don't look at dishwashers. Used to look at valves from them, though. If this job has taught me anything, it is do not run any major appliances if you aren't home.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 14, 2014)

Really sick of hearing "Oh him? You better watch out around him. He has a thing for Asian chicks" most times I mention having been introduced to various persons. GTFO and stop trying to put prejudices in my head. Many men have a thing for _women_, all-inclusive. You really don't need to bring that up at every opportunity.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 14, 2014)

People suck


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 14, 2014)

Watch out for NJMike...he has a thing for Asian chicks.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> People suck


Hey that's m lime!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 15, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Really sick of hearing "Oh him? You better watch out around him. He has a thing for Asian chicks" most times I mention having been introduced to various persons. GTFO and stop trying to put prejudices in my head. Many men have a thing for _women_, all-inclusive. You really don't need to bring that up at every opportunity.


:BS: Stupid people.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 16, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Watch out for NJMike...he has a thing for Asian chicks.


that would be kevo...


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 16, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> What are these valves you speak of? I installed my dishwashers and the drain line just goes high before it goes to the disposal/drain. That is your backflow prevention...gravity.
> 
> There is always a bit of water sitting on the bottom of the dishwasher because of this. Of course my house is old with the original plumbing. they might add valves now.




Yup... some states/municipalities require an air gap, but I am having none of it. Didn't want an extra hole in my nice new countertops - I don't care what CA says!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

How Comcast-TWC Will End Your All-You-Can Internet Buffet

http://gizmodo.com/how-comcast-twc-will-end-your-all-you-can-internet-buff-1523899968?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&amp;utm_medium=socialflow

*"The impact on customer bills is always hard to quantify. We're certainly not promising that customer bills are going to go down or even increase less rapidly,"*

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/02/comcast-no-promise-that-prices-will-go-down-or-even-increase-less-rapidly/

Which seems to clearly indicate, "Expect a massive, and rapid increase".  :brickwall:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

On an unrelated note, FedEx "smart" post has got to be the WORST courier service available. Really making hell for my PC delivery schedules.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> On an unrelated note, FedEx "smart" post has got to be the WORST courier service available. Really making hell for my PC delivery schedules.


this. I hate SP. totally unreliable. Its almost worth the extra couple of bucks to have FedEX screw it up themselves.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > On an unrelated note, FedEx "smart" post has got to be the WORST courier service available. Really making hell for my PC delivery schedules.
> ...


Agreed. As this was an RMA situation, I didn't have control over the shipping options. Originally scheduled for this past Sat. When it didn't show up, I went and re-checked the tracking and it indicated it was rescheduled for Tue! WTH?! Coming from the west coast and shipped on 2/11. It can't get here in less than a week?! I know...first world problems. But still!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 17, 2014)

In Alabama, I used to get so confused, FedEx would drop my packages off at the post office...


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2014)

IT blocked Chrome, forcing me to use Internet Explorer 8. It's crashing and freezing about every 5 seconds.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2014)

sounds about right. IE sucks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> In Alabama, I used to get so confused, FedEx would drop my packages off at the post office...


Same here. And I just don't get how that "saves" money. There seems to be much more interfacing going on and paperwork that way.



Supe said:


> IT blocked Chrome, forcing me to use Internet Explorer 8. It's crashing and freezing about every 5 seconds.


What about Firefox? Bummer, IE8 is a dud.



NJmike PE said:


> sounds about right. IE sucks


I agree with this for every version IE9 or older. But they actually listened to users and made huge improvements to IE10 and 11. Of course I didn't believe this until I actually used them myself. But they actually run smoothly now and are light weight on system resources. I'm still a FF fan but for the non-adept PC users, I generally just have them stay with IE10/11 now to cut down on program installs.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2014)

^^^ Yes, but it will be short lived until they confiscate my computer for a Windows 7 upgrade, at which point, we do not have the ability to add/remove any programs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

^ and what would happen if you circumvented that restriction?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > In Alabama, I used to get so confused, FedEx would drop my packages off at the post office...
> ...






> _At U.S. Postal Service facility_
> _Arrived at local Post Office - Allow one to two additional days for delivery_


:madgo:


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not sure it's possible. IT has to log in to the laptop under a monitored admin account to add/remove programs. Because of our nuclear IT policies, they don't even have the ability to remote in. It's so bad, even excel macros aren't functioning on the new setups.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


HA! that is nothing... we would wait 2 days, and THEN they would put a yellow slip of paper in the PO Box... but since that Post Office closes at 4 you had to wait until Saturday to get the package


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

^ oh that would p#ss me right off!



Supe said:


> I'm not sure it's possible. IT has to log in to the laptop under a monitored admin account to add/remove programs. Because of our nuclear IT policies, they don't even have the ability to remote in. It's so bad, even excel macros aren't functioning on the new setups.


My comment was such that it IS possible. It's just whether or not you'd get in trouble for it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2014)

"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"

Fixed.

Stops them dead...for two days.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Stops them dead...for two days.


maybe in the wimpy South it does.

Here's today's delivery.

US Mail. Best damn mail in the world.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2014)

^I once watched one of those trucks get stuck in the middle of my street, in about 8" of snow. Tow truck came and pulled it out. Literally 5 minutes later the snow plows came and cleared the street.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Distribution systems engineering exam today.

Professor tells us, it's a 90-min exam, but you can take up to 2 hours if you want. Meaning, he can do the exam in 90 minutes, and for the rest of us it will take the full 120 minutes. &lt;_&lt;

_&lt;insert all "thank god I'm done with school" comments here&gt;_


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 23, 2014)

Done as in done done?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 23, 2014)

iwas done dno e in 7 tears ago!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> _&lt;insert all "thank god I'm done with school" comments here&gt;_




I was going to, and then I realized it has been well over twenty years ago that I got my masters.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Distribution systems engineering exam today.
> 
> Professor tells us, it's a 90-min exam, but you can take up to 2 hours if you want. Meaning, he can do the exam in 90 minutes, and for the rest of us it will take the full 120 minutes. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> _&lt;insert all "thank god I'm done with school" comments here&gt;_




Ah, yes, I remember that class. So glad I'm done with school.

(Are you irritated yet?)

I'm eating sweet tarts and drinking diet pepsi right now.

(How about now?)

Thinking about how crappy the new Star Trek movies are, and oh how I love Apple products.

(just kidding)

Seriously, though, I took that class the first time they offered it. I hope it's gotten better because I didn't learn much, but the prof didn't really have a handle on it yet. All I remember from it is how to set voltage regulators. Are they still using the Gönen book?


----------



## csb (Feb 24, 2014)

^ that was awesome


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Distribution systems engineering exam today.
> ...





csb said:


> ^ that was awesome




:blowup: Both of you have been unfriended. And taken off the Xmas card list...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Seriously, though, I took that class the first time they offered it. I hope it's gotten better because I didn't learn much, but the prof didn't really have a handle on it yet. All I remember from it is how to set voltage regulators. Are they still using the Gönen book?


Actually though, it's interesting you describe the course that way. Because now that I look back at things for we've covered, I am learning some basic info but really no more than I could have learned on my own (if that makes sense). It seems to be structured well and the professor is very organized. The course focuses on consumer distribution and energy usage levels. But we just had our first exam and he advised to just study the book material. But then tested on something quite different. So, we'll see how this continues on. BTW,

Prof for the course

Course text


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


It's not like you write out your cards by hand...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2014)

^ yes I do. I don't write the [email protected] labels by hand though. =)


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ yes I do. *I don't write the [email protected] labels by hand though*. =)




There's the life hacker I know and love!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, bitch. If you're going to cut me off to get into the left lane, f*cking drive like you should be in the left lane. 40mph in a 65 zone is not going to cut it.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

Took the PG today. Nothing left to do but wait. No forum with anyone to wait with me.

My head hurts.

Don't want to go again in October.

That's as loud as I can scream. I don't have the energy.

f.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Prof Geologist? Ouch I heard that's tough as rocks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice work Tex. Didn't even know you were in the running for that. Good luck on your results!

Should we post a fake results thread to make you feel better? :dunno:


----------



## csb (Mar 7, 2014)

I think EM is a PG.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

csb said:


> I think EM is a PG.


CSB, why can I not add you to a PM convo?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I think EM is a PG.
> ...




Asks the self proclaimed computer genius


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Well I'm just wondering what the issue was and if has happened before. Need facts before I can fix it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2014)

Is her box full?

(her inbox I mean, what were you guys thinking?)


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Vajeena.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I think EM is a PG.
> ...


Usetheforceyoda


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Well that was short lived. One friggun night! And now back to the couch. I'm really beginning to hate this.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Well that was short lived. One friggun night! And now back to the couch. I'm really beginning to hate this.


Was it your pants or your mouth?

Stay strong my friend.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Apparently my snoring


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2014)

My wife woke me up last night because SHE was snoring.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> My wife woke me up last night because SHE was snoring.




^ this.

And I'm still the one that ends up on the couch or in the guest room.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 11, 2014)

^^ me three


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Really Adobe, really?! You can't dock the properties bar in the newest version of Acrobat?! :facepalm: Software engineer FAIL!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2014)

Sometimes the newest version of the software isn't the best, right Capt?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2014)

^


----------



## envirotex (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> My wife woke me up last night because SHE was snoring.


It's allergies, I tell you!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2014)

Riiiight....


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Really Adobe, really?! You can't dock the properties bar in the newest version of Acrobat?! :facepalm: Software engineer FAIL!




Wait a few minutes and you'll be notified that an update is available.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2014)

i get the notices to update all the time, but when I try the IT filters/blocks prevent us from doing so


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon is raising their prime membership $20 ldman: . Still a good deal for how much I use it I suppose.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 13, 2014)

Recently got it and I love it. 2 day shipping is awesome.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2014)

> Court papers claim third-party vendors are encouraged to charge more for what they sell to Prime members by the amount that shipping would cost -- without revealing that the prices are allegedly "inflated."
> 
> "For example, if the price of an item is advertised for $10 with $3.99 shipping and the [vendor] wishes to match or top their price, the [vendor] would charge $13.99 or higher," the lawsuit states. "By concealing the shipping charges in the price of the product, Amazon is able to recoup the cost of shipping because it receives a percentage of the product's price."
> 
> "The bottom line is the free shipping that Amazon offered to its Prime members wasn't free," a lawyer for Burke told ABC.


http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2014/03/amazon_prime_prices_membership_free_shipping_lawsuit.html


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2014)

I figured that's why a pack of 10 condoms cost $15.99 through Amazon. I'll just drive to Big Lots next time.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 14, 2014)

Giggity.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2014)

Do they sell 12 condoms pack?

I may buy one and then will be good for the year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

what's a condom?


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> what's a condom?




That explains everything....


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 14, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> > Court papers claim third-party vendors are encouraged to charge more for what they sell to Prime members by the amount that shipping would cost -- without revealing that the prices are allegedly "inflated."
> >
> > "For example, if the price of an item is advertised for $10 with $3.99 shipping and the [vendor] wishes to match or top their price, the [vendor] would charge $13.99 or higher," the lawsuit states. "By concealing the shipping charges in the price of the product, Amazon is able to recoup the cost of shipping because it receives a percentage of the product's price."
> >
> ...




I've noticed this. I'll look something up under my account and it is a good price, then have my girlfriend go to order it with prime and it costs more for her. It's still cheaper than paying for 2-day shipping, though. As always, buyer beware.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Do they sell 12 condoms pack?
> 
> I may buy one and then will be good for the year.




That would get me through 2 years!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

Shooting blanks is the only way to go!

Plus I get the added bonus of all that testosterone running through my body since it can't be released out to the wild anymore it's a great feeling

BRB


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Do they sell 12 condoms pack?
> ...




OK. I shall not complaint then.

2 years???? Really?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

She probably wears those ugly sweat pants and stretched out 10 year old t-shirt to bed


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2014)

^ Team Building Exercise '99!

I married an older man. I recently found out through a standup comedy routine that this is typical, and one of the reasons older women often date men in their 20s.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> She probably wears those ugly sweat pants and stretched out 10 year old t-shirt to bed


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCy2oBVwHWY


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> what's a condom?


Not sure, I think I've only used a few over the last 10 years...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > > Court papers claim third-party vendors are encouraged to charge more for what they sell to Prime members by the amount that shipping would cost -- without revealing that the prices are allegedly "inflated."
> ...


Yup. And actually, I've also been checking what added tax does to the final cost before I buy. And often times there are other competitive online vendors that have the same price without the taxes and still have free shipping. So I go with that.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 14, 2014)

Didn't wear pedants to bed last night, only a shirt. Didn't sweat. My experiment continues.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

My car's in the collision repair shop and I've been trying to get a rental through the insurance company all morning, but the claim rep hasn't called me back. I have to take the kids to the dentist this afternoon so I may have to eat the cost of the rental and hope I can get reimbursed. Aggggghhhhhh!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Did you contact your insurance yet? They may get you one and subrogate (I think that's the right term) it to the other parties insurance.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

if you keep it reasonable with the car, they should be able to handle it without having to do the out of pocket. once they get their act together


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Did you contact your insurance yet? They may get you one and subrogate (I think that's the right term) it to the other parties insurance.




Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it just now, but my insurance says since my policy doesn't cover rentals, they can't subrogate for me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

have they assigned liability yet? That could be part of the delay...it was for my sisters accident. She had the rental car for 3 days before the other insurance company accepted blame and took over all costs from the time she got the rental


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, it was assigned 3 weeks ago. They've been slow to contact me, I've been slow to get my car into the shop. My hesitation was due to being worried I would be in the exact position I find myself today.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> have they assigned liability yet? That could be part of the delay...it was for my sisters accident. She had the rental car for 3 days before the other insurance company accepted blame and took over all costs from the time she got the rental




Did they reimburse her for the 3 days she paid out of pocket?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

yep. If the car is at the shop getting repaired the rental should be covered....unless California has weird special insurance rules no one else in the nation follows. I wouldn't go choosing an SUV or convertible but calling to tell them you are getting a rental isn't out of the norm


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

the body shop didn't offer to set you up with one? They can usually process all that paperwork for you


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ....unless California has IS weird...


Fixt


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Enterprise has an account with the insurance company, so they set up a bill through their system which is pending approval from the insurer. Yay and thanks for all your advice snick and CW!

I got a 2014 Nissan Versa...pending any unplanned pregnancies, this may be the next car purchased by the YMZ household.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 17, 2014)

Elephant Girl has a 2010 Versa. It's ok, my only real complaint is it is vastly underpowered. Of course, my Aveo is too, but it has different gearing that makes it a bit peppier (and also quite a bit worse gas mileage).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a suggestion or two if you want a car with more power...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Enterprise has an account with the insurance company, so they set up a bill through their system which is pending approval from the insurer. Yay and thanks for all your advice snick and CW!
> 
> I got a 2014 Nissan Versa...pending any unplanned pregnancies, this may be the next car purchased by the YMZ household.


We have a Nissan xterra and a Ford escape. As the spokesman of unplanned pregnancies, I can vouch that three car seats side by side is possible. Tight, but possible.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 17, 2014)

Speaking of cars, some jerk ran into mine while I was in the grocery store this evening. Two nice sized dents along with some chipped paint on my trunk. They were then nice enough to put there grubby mits all over my car as they assessed the damage before driving off without leaving a note.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2014)

^ lame! ldman:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

Fingerprints?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 17, 2014)

^^

Doubtful, but I did get my fingerprinting merit badge in boy scouts, so let me see what evidence I can gather. 

The damage isn't catastrophic, it's just really really annoying. Someone hit my car hard enough to put one large and one small dent in the trunk lid. It's up really high which is weird. It didn't damage the bumper and didn't break the tail lights. I'm guessing someone in a work truck or something backed into it. Whatever hit my car was white, I know that much. This is why I don't bother buying nice cars. No matter how much I try and take care of it, someone else will find a way to muck it up.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

That sucks!

I'm a strong believer in car karma, having been an unintentional recipient of it myself. People who don't leave notes have it coming to them extra bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2014)

Stupid f-softball team. I got talked into joining a "company" softball team that plays on Monday nights. Tonight we were supposed to have a double-header, with the first game at 6 and the second immediately afterward. Because the field is just down the street from the office, I just hung out at work a little later than usual, grabbed something to eat at a local place, then went over to the field at about 5:15. I got changed, and went up to the field to hang out while waiting for the rest of the guys to show up. After about 30 minutes, no one else had showed up, so I decide to go back to the car to see what's up (left my phone in the car because I don't need it to play). At 5:30, one of the guys sends out this mass-email saying the game is cancelled because there are several players who have to work that night on a girder set.

It's windy as hell, meaning the girder set isn't going to happen (nothing in the air if the winds are over 15mph). Everyone knew it was going to be windy because we've had a high-wind advisory all f-day, except the contractor was stubborn and wanted to "see what happens". Winds are now holding at 20-30mph with up to 50mph gusts.

I really hate when contractors do that. Makes me want to back something into their work trucks when parked at the grocery store...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> I got a 2014 Nissan Versa...pending any unplanned pregnancies, this may be the next car purchased by the YMZ household.




The Note hatchback, or the sedan?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Makes me want to back something into their work trucks when parked at the grocery store...


ldman:


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Stupid f-softball team. I got talked into joining a "company" softball team that plays on Monday nights.




You're playing softball already? Our fields are still covered in snow!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 2014 Nissan Versa...pending any unplanned pregnancies, this may be the next car purchased by the YMZ household.
> ...


Ha, I just checked and realized I was actually given a Sentra SV. YMZ don't know cars.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 18, 2014)

Try the 2014 Rogue SV. You will like it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2014)

I used to have a Sentra. The local dealers are pretty bad, but the car was decent. Didn't get good mileage, but in my experience, that's kind of a Nissan thang for some weird reason.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 18, 2014)

Not nowadays with the CVT. I'm getting around 32 mpg.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 18, 2014)

I called the grocery store this morning and they are going to review their surveillance footage from yesterday to see if they can figure out what hit my car. Given the location of the damage I'm pretty certain whatever hit me was pretty big, hopefully with a nice big logo on the side.

Keeping my fingers crossed something comes up and I have someone to call for some $$$.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I called the grocery store this morning and they are going to review their surveillance footage from yesterday to see if they can figure out what hit my car. Given the location of the damage I'm pretty certain whatever hit me was pretty big, hopefully with a nice big logo on the side.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed something comes up and I have someone to call for some $$$.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I called the grocery store this morning and they are going to review their surveillance footage from yesterday to see if they can figure out what hit my car. Given the location of the damage I'm pretty certain whatever hit me was pretty big, hopefully with a nice big logo on the side.


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7acD4q0lp0


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 18, 2014)

Surveillance footage was a dead end. Now I'm searching the interwebs for replacement decklids.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid f-softball team. I got talked into joining a "company" softball team that plays on Monday nights.
> ...


Our first game was February 24th. And it snowed during the game.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 22, 2014)

The salesman we bought our Nissan from claimed that all new cars get 2 years complimentary maintenance, similar to Toyota Care. Today we found out that was wrong; Mr. YMZ called me to ask if I could look up our contract and I confirmed the service plan we signed up for was only for mechanical failures. Shame on us for not reading every line of what we signing (after 7 hours of haggling).

Me: "We are NEVER going to this dealership EVER AGAIN!"

Mr.: "You're on speakerphone."

Me: "I DON'T CARE!"

That was satisfying. They gave us today's service for free (which would have been $50 for a tire rotation...seriously, why does anyone bother with the dealership?).


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 22, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> The salesman we bought our Nissan from claimed that all new cars get 2 years complimentary maintenance, similar to Toyota Care. Today we found out that was wrong; Mr. YMZ called me to ask if I could look up our contract and I confirmed the service plan we signed up for was only for mechanical failures. Shame on us for not reading every line of what we signing (after 7 hours of haggling).
> 
> Me: "We are NEVER going to this dealership EVER AGAIN!"
> 
> ...


Crap, my wife just bought a Nissan. I think we paid extra for the free maintenance though. We'll have to double check the contract.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 22, 2014)

In either case, enjoy. It's a sweet ride.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Do they really charge $50 for a tire rotation? Or is that Cali prices? Even here it cost me $10 bucks at oil change place...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 22, 2014)

Nah it's usually $10 here too. But the dealership is overpriced like anywhere else.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 22, 2014)

I have them skip the rotation and waive the fee. My tires has directional treads and different sizes (front vs back), so they can't be rotated.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 22, 2014)

I am too cheap. I change oil and rotate tires in my garage. The wife's small car tires are pretty easy but the 4 X 4 truck tires are kinda heavy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 1, 2014)

I woke up at 3:30 this morning and could not get back to sleep. I laid in bed for an bit, got up and read until Mrs Dex got up at 5ish wondering where I was, laid in bed a bit more. I was finally starting to doze off and was just starting a decent dream involving my ownership of a large yacht in the Carribean surrounded by bikini models. I had them all convinced that they were not allowed to get their swim suits wet, and just as they were un-doing their tops to go into the water.... BUZZ BUZZ BUZZZ I almost threw my alarm clock across the room.

I have absolutely no patience with anything today. I told Mrs Dex as we were driving to work that I would most likely end up going to a strip club for lunch and calling in sick for the rest of the day. There is no way I am getting through today without bewbs and beer.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 1, 2014)

^ Most people just drink coffee....


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 1, 2014)

Bewbs and beer?

I do not know but it seems like a very simple solution Dex, and it does not involve a strip club.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 1, 2014)

wifey did wake up in the middle of the night too...


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 1, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> wifey did wake up in the middle of the night too...


Sadly for her, though bewbs and beer go together, whiskey and d!ck typically do not.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 1, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Sadly for her, though bewbs and beer go together, whiskey and d!ck typically do not.




I see what you did there. Well played!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

One of my Camaro friends posted on Facebook yesterday that he "just can't wait until the hippies blame the Cali earthquakes on global warming". Several of his friends started commenting on how they just can't believe that humans have any effect on global warming and that it is all a conspiracy to take down big oil.

So, like a dumbass, I commented that they were stupid for ignoring thousands of peer-reviewed scientific studies because the media and politics behind it. I wanted to emphasize that they should look at the science, not the politics. That a measurement does not have a political affiliation. That a yard is still 3 feet even if Obama likes football. That if he took his car in to get a dyno test (because he is a huge Camaro freak), the dyno would not read differently because the tech was a Democrat.

They wanted me to post proof, so I posted a link to a UN study published by a pair of nobel prize winning scientists. Nope, doesn't count because the UN is a political joke, and the Nobel prize has been given to Al Gore and Obama, so those scientists are a joke too. Ok, fine. Here are links to NASA and NOAA webpages that have compiled thousands of these studies into a couple "easy to understand" break-downs. Nope, NOAA is government funded. NASA (and here is my biggest rant of all) doesnt count because Obama suggest they should have a Muslim Outreach program (link: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2010/07/07/nasas_muslim_outreach_106214.html).

I honestly felt dumber having read their responses.

At that point I realized that, as always, one cannot have a logical discussion with someone who does not value logic. The media and politicians have really turned the US public into a bunch of mis-trusting morons.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

I honestly think none of them even has a clue what the scientific process even is.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

There is a movie out there, I have not seen it, however I have been told by friends about it. It is a futuristic trend of what you just described. Idiocracy. That is direction we as a society are moving. Politicians and the media (propaganda tool for the politicians) are making it so that we as a whole cannot formulate our own thoughts. Very sad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

^^^ Atlas Shrugged?

Or Wall-E?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 2, 2014)

Dex, you probably only feel that way because you're having a bad reaction to whatever strain of pot you're smoking there in CO. Go back to the co-op and get a better stash of Obama-funded weed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

You sayin' I been skunked? Dammit!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

I think it's safe to say that it's hard to find a Bona fide agenda free "study" on the issue....

But for starters if someone could tell me what the temperature was on earth the day the dinosaurs died I would appreciate it...

Everyone in boulder believes the recent floods was a result of "climate change" not just maybe a lot if heavy rain over a shirt period of time....


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> But the dealership is overpriced like anywhere else.


I'm looking at buying a new car so I've been spending an unfortunate amount of time at dealerships recently. I haven't had to deal with this in 10 years, but it's time for a more reliable ride for my daily commute. I'm not enjoying the car shopping though.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

I think thats how carmax found their niche - no one wants to put up with those assholes....


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think thats how carmax found their niche - no one wants to put up with those assholes....


Yea, but for the price carmax is asking on a used model I could go to a normal stealership and buy a new model. It's hard to justify buying at Carmax in that instance.

I impose a limitation on myself for vehicle availability which makes finding what I want a little more difficult at Carmax too. I don't like automatics. I drive manuals. I do this even in Atlanta traffic driving across across one of the most congested stretches of interstate in the area. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment, but I just can't stand being behind the wheel of automatics. On the downside this limits the number of places that have a car available which I would consider buying, on the plus side when a place does have one it's usually been sitting on the lot for months and the dealership is desperate to get rid of it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

What yah looking for?

A 4 cylinder jeep is manual and gets good gas mileage. 

I have had decent experiences with car max... But they do have there issues..


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 2, 2014)

How about TrueCar.com? Or is that similar to CarMax?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> What yah looking for?
> 
> A 4 cylinder jeep is manual and gets good gas mileage.
> 
> I have had decent experiences with car max... But they do have there issues..


I wouldn't mind a Jeep as an extra car, and may end up buying one if I can convince the wife it's more practical then a old beater truck.

But I'm not sure a jeep is going to fit the bill for a daily commuter. My requirements are, something cheap (both to buy and to operate), simple (IMO the more gadgets it has on it the more likely something is to break), &amp; reliable. And of course it needs to be a manual. What my search has boiled down to is the Honda Fit. It's actually pretty fun to drive and I was amazed at the space inside.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> How about TrueCar.com? Or is that similar to CarMax?


I found TrueCar is nothing more than a pass through website for ordinary dealerships. Basically you put in what you are looking for and then they forward you "certificates" you can take to a "qualified" dealership and that dealership will honor the price that you got from TrueCar. What the website doesn't tell you (well not in big print at least) is that to receive your price certificate you have to input your phone number and email. Alarm bells should have gone off at that point, but I put in my junk email account and my google voice number. Within 5 minutes I had voicemails from three local dealerships basically telling me they could beat the price that I had been presented via their TrueCar price certificate. And best I could tell the prices from TrueCar were really no better then when the dealerships were already listing on their websites.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

can you still get the quais free nissan leaf? car of the year!


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> can you still get the quais free nissan leaf? car of the year!


It doesn't come in a manual so it's out. 

Since there is no where to charge one of those things at the office it's not really practical. There have been a couple of occasions where the person here who has one has had range anxiety just from having to drive to GDOT and back.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

anyone I know? LOL....

my son will be in this thread in 1.5 years.. were keeping the pruis that much longer and gooing to give it to him when he turns 16 and the wife will get a new car. im trying to talk her out of a subaru but am losing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> im trying to talk her out of a subaru but am losing


You're going native...

I really enjoy car shopping. Maybe it's because I used to work at a dealership so I know the tactics, maybe it's because I like arguing, maybe it's because I love driving other people's cars with wreckless abandon, but in any case I end up getting what I want and having fun in the process.

The first thing you have to do when car shopping is prepare yourself to walk away. It may be the perfect car, but if the financials aren't there you have to walk away. Dealerships rely on the emotional side as a key negotiation point (You really like the car, don't you? Can you put a price on happiness?), and the ability to walk away removes that tactic from the table.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> anyone I know? LOL....


Well he still has the Jag, but he typically drives the Leaf these days...



Dexman PE said:


> I really enjoy car shopping. Maybe it's because I used to work at a dealership so I know the tactics, maybe it's because I like arguing, maybe it's because I love driving other people's cars with wreckless abandon, but in any case I end up getting what I want and having fun in the process.
> 
> The first thing you have to do when car shopping is prepare yourself to walk away. It may be the perfect car, but if the financials aren't there you have to walk away. Dealerships rely on the emotional side as a key negotiation point (You really like the car, don't you? Can you put a price on happiness?), and the ability to walk away removes that tactic from the table.


Oh I have no trouble walking away and I don't fall into the typical traps or mind games the sales people try to use, I just really really really really really hate haggling on price. In this regard I'm probably better off going someplace like CarMax I suppose.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

no f'n way he bought a LEAF?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup. It looks really cute with the GT football helmet magnet on the back too.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 3, 2014)

Check out cargurus.com

We bought a new vehicle last week and found this website provided some ammo for getting to the price point that we wanted based on market value, vs. the trade in value. We still probably got screwed but at least I was able to get the vehicle below market value and felt good about how the price conversation went. I too hate haggling but I also have a pretty good idea about the margins that they are trying to get and so I wasn't going to waiver and was ready to walkout. The website allowed me to tell the business manager that was haggling with me "Don't make me drive to XXXXX to look at a similar vehicle for $1000 less. Get to my price because I really don't want to drive there to check it out." He got to my price and threw in some extras when I insisted on them as well.

Remember to buy the vehicle at the end of the month. Salesman need to make their numbers and are willing to argue less if they can get the vehicle "off the books" by month end...


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think it's safe to say that it's hard to find a Bona fide agenda free "study" on the issue....
> 
> But for starters if someone could tell me what the temperature was on earth the day the dinosaurs died I would appreciate it...
> 
> Everyone in boulder believes the recent floods was a result of "climate change" not just maybe a lot if heavy rain over a shirt period of time....



I don't know about air temp but supposedly the ocean temperature went from 13C to 4C at some specific depth and scientists have used that information to conclude the temperature drop is what killed them. I guess someone out there probably has data to correlate between the atmospheric changes with the under water changes, but in my opinion it would be too much speculation to trust as an indicator that another ice age is on it's way.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 5, 2014)

Mini YMZ was finding every little thing to whine at me for all morning. Then Mr. YMZ spilled an entire 20 oz. soda on me so I walked a mile home by myself to change. This Saturday is dead to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry!

Resident Evil is on tv though!

Always makes me feel better


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 5, 2014)

Been sick with the flu all day. Funny, when Mrs NJ is sick I do my best to help. Yet today I'm bedridden and she's pissed at me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2014)

^ feel better Mike.

You should make the Mrs' sleep on the couch. She how she likes it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 5, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ feel better Mike.
> 
> You should make the Mrs' sleep on the couch. She how she likes it.


That'll be the day


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ feel better Mike.
> ...


when i die


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Been sick with the flu all day. Funny, when Mrs NJ is sick I do my best to help. Yet today I'm bedridden and she's pissed at me.




Lucky Mrs NJ. My husband's not shy about calling me out when I act like that.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't like posts in here, I wish I could make everyone's screams be better...


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 5, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Mini YMZ was finding every little thing to whine at me for all morning. Then Mr. YMZ spilled an entire 20 oz. soda on me so I walked a mile home by myself to change. This Saturday is dead to me.


Sorry to hear it. That's a PITA



NJmike PE said:


> Been sick with the flu all day. Funny, when Mrs NJ is sick I do my best to help. Yet today I'm bedridden and she's pissed at me.


Slacker! You're faking it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 6, 2014)

No, slacker wasn't sick. I was.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Our 2013 Nissan Altima has a 14" crack in the windshield originating from the bottom center and branching out symmetrically on either side. Kind of looks like the Texas longhorns symbol. The dealer claims there was an impact that occurred between the two wiper blades. Interestingly, another car arrived at the same time with the exact same defect, and a little "impact point" at the exact same location as mine. The dealer made a stupid comment about whether we're driving behind the same trucks, but basically I'm SOL to get it replaced under warranty.

Looked it up online and there are tons of Nissan owners with the same issue. So how does one go about initiating a class action lawsuit?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Our 2013 Nissan Altima has a 14" crack in the windshield originating from the bottom center and branching out symmetrically on either side. Kind of looks like the Texas longhorns symbol. The dealer claims there was an impact that occurred between the two wiper blades. Interestingly, another car arrived at the same time with the exact same defect, and a little "impact point" at the exact same location as mine. The dealer made a stupid comment about whether we're driving behind the same trucks, but basically I'm SOL to get it replaced under warranty.
> 
> Looked it up online and there are tons of Nissan owners with the same issue. So how does one go about initiating a class action lawsuit?


Not sure about the lawsuit part, but do you have any repair services like this?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2014)

we thought the neighbor was just keeping his dog inside for the winter. Found out yesterday that she died this winter. She frequently wandered off with one of the other dogs in the neighborhood so when she didn't come home they first thought she was snatched. Once the snow/ice thawed farmers found her body in a pond and called him. She must have fallen through the ice while playing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> we thought the neighbor was just keeping his dog inside for the winter. Found out yesterday that she died this winter. She frequently wandered off with one of the other dogs in the neighborhood so when she didn't come home they first thought she was snatched. Once the snow/ice thawed farmers found her body in a pond and called him. She must have fallen through the ice while playing.


That's absolutely horrible. Sorry to hear


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > we thought the neighbor was just keeping his dog inside for the winter. Found out yesterday that she died this winter. She frequently wandered off with one of the other dogs in the neighborhood so when she didn't come home they first thought she was snatched. Once the snow/ice thawed farmers found her body in a pond and called him. She must have fallen through the ice while playing.
> ...


She was a truely a sweet dog...not ours but she would spend hours with us while we were outside on the weekends.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> we thought the neighbor was just keeping his dog inside for the winter. Found out yesterday that she died this winter. She frequently wandered off with one of the other dogs in the neighborhood so when she didn't come home they first thought she was snatched. Once the snow/ice thawed farmers found her body in a pond and called him. She must have fallen through the ice while playing.


Poor pup.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2014)

I have so much less than zero motivation to be here right now. It is GORGEOUS out, and I've got a motor to pull!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Our 2013 Nissan Altima has a 14" crack in the windshield originating from the bottom center and branching out symmetrically on either side. Kind of looks like the Texas longhorns symbol. The dealer claims there was an impact that occurred between the two wiper blades. Interestingly, another car arrived at the same time with the exact same defect, and a little "impact point" at the exact same location as mine. The dealer made a stupid comment about whether we're driving behind the same trucks, but basically I'm SOL to get it replaced under warranty.
> ...


If you have comprehensive insurance coverage, windshield might be fully covered with no deductible because it's a safety item. I had mine replaced through safelite (twice actually) no problem and no deductible. they handled everything with the insurance company and they come to you and fix it in your driveway or the parking lot at work. Pretty painless.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2014)

Bought winter tires in October (studded) and found two worn past usable life yesterday when switching back to summer tires (6 months &amp; 13k miles later). Over 50% of the studs were missing along as being down to ~40% tread remaining. No tire should wear that fast under normal use and loading over a single season!

Shop tells me I'm at fault for putting them on a 1ton truck (tires are load range E) and running them at sidewall pressure! As well as not rotating the tires every 7500 miles! Who the hell does that??

The shop that sold the tires to me also did the install &amp; told me they were the best ones for the truck at the time along with the recommended tire pressure! Now I've gotta shell out for a new set of tires to keep them matched!

Manager might relent and replace them both for the cost of 1 providing he can still get this particular model, but I'm not holding my breath. I'll take this option if I can, mainly because I did use the tires and I don't expect them to replace them for nothing unless its a proven defect.

The front tires still looked new! I'm thinking a bad batch or lot, but it'll be their call when its said and done.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2014)

I've gotten so many bum tires the last 10 years its not even funny, not sure if its due to all the tires made overseas These days or what!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 25, 2014)

I have not put new tires on the jeep.... well, since I bought it. You would be AMAZED at the tires you can get at the used tire places in a military town. All the Joes are jacking up their brand new trucks or putting rims on their cars and the used tire places have virtually brand new tires. I also used to have a tendency to pick up anything and every thing that could puncture a tire on a construction site, so I never saw any point in buying good tires when I was going to have to replace one or get it plugged in a month or two anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2014)

I had a set of Procomp tires on my jeep the jeep to Jeeps ago those were some good tires they lasted 5 years under a lot of abuse held up their tread great


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 25, 2014)

Used tires are a great option if you have a fairly common sized tire. I usually have to order my tires a week in advance because so few places have tires that fit Bee (both size and speed rating).


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 25, 2014)

I've run used tires for years on other rigs. My plow truck is on a set now. When I was getting the winter tires, the used selection was down to nothing, so had to go new.

Next time, I'm gonna make the drive to see my old tire shop; they've never steered me wrong and always cut me a deal.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2014)

is it lunch time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok, so this is gonna be REAL long winded but I need to get this $h!t off my chest because I'm ready to spit in my MIL's face. Back in 2010, Mrs NJ's mother offered to watch #1 for us after she was born, while Mrs NJ went back to work. One stipulation was that we had to pay her being that she had no income. We agreed upon $200/week. Mrs NJ worked 4 days a week. At first we would split the commute; 2 days at our house 2 days there. The commute was/is about 20 mi. For me to drop off there and make it to work on time, it entailed leaving at 0700, sitting in rush hour AM traffic, getting there by 0730 and then eventually getting to the office by 0830. This commute was 40 mi in the opposite direction (20 there and 20 back) because my office is 15 mins from my house. Yet I did this everyday.

Fast forward from 2010 to 2013. In that time, we had #2, and just found out about #3. MIL was still watching #1 and now #2. Still getting paid the same amount. I was now making this commute EVERY morning on the days that Mrs NJ worked, and she was picking up. We were told when Mrs NJ became pg with #3 that MIL could not watch all three and that we needed to plan accordingly. Concurrently, we had just saved bout $460/mo in mortgage payments through a loan mod. So the question because can we survive on my income alone. Early on, I set up a detailed spreadsheet and monitored our income and expenditures. Long story short, We could on a very tight budget make it. So problem solved. At this point it was just December and the kid was about to pop out. We informed her that Mrs NJ was going to stay home full-time with the kids, beginning in a week. We also informed her that we would continue to pay her for 4 months (Dec-March). Being that she had no other source of income. That way she could continue to look for a job with some kind of income. Did she? No. Was she happy that her daughter could be a SAHM like she wanted to; like she always asked me if there was any way of making it happen? No. In fact, she accused us of just kicking her to the curb now we don't need her. This in and of itself "hurt her so deeply" (QFT according to her).

So now it is the beginning of April. I tell Mrs. NJ that she needs to remind MIL that her that on 4/4 she will receive her final payment. Well, that didn't go well.

She accused us of lying to her about how long we could promised to pay her for, citing that we told her including April. Now, this I know not to be ever true. Said spreadsheet above, was developed based on a single income. Mrs NJ waited until her disability and FLA benefits had expired before notifying her employer that she would not be returning to work. That way Mrs NJ would have some kind of income from which we could continue to use to "help" (QFT according to me) her mom. Those benefits were all done ending in March. So, there is no way I would have ever committed to something that I couldn't afford. Yet we screwed her.

Now the end of April, she is still badgering/bullying her daughter. Leaving her to feel endless guilt when in reality she is the one who never did $h!t to help her own cause by waiting until the last minute to even think about looking for work she claims that she was going to begin looking during April.... still hasn't :dunno:

She also refuses to take this fight to me because she knows that this BS doesn't fly with me and I would put her in her place yesterday.

So at what point to I make it my problem and cut the legs out from under this biatch?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Ok, so this is gonna be REAL long winded but I need to get this $h!t off my chest because I'm ready to spit in my MIL's face. Back in 2010, Mrs NJ's mother offered to watch #1 for us after she was born, while Mrs NJ went back to work. One stipulation was that we had to pay her being that she had no income. We agreed upon $200/week. Mrs NJ worked 4 days a week. At first we would split the commute; 2 days at our house 2 days there. The commute was/is about 20 mi. For me to drop off there and make it to work on time, it entailed leaving at 0700, sitting in rush hour AM traffic, getting there by 0730 and then eventually getting to the office by 0830. This commute was 40 mi in the opposite direction (20 there and 20 back) because my office is 15 mins from my house. Yet I did this everyday.
> 
> Fast forward from 2010 to 2013. In that time, we had #2, and just found out about #3. MIL was still watching #1 and now #2. Still getting paid the same amount. I was now making this commute EVERY morning on the days that Mrs NJ worked, and she was picking up. We were told when Mrs NJ became pg with #3 that MIL could not watch all three and that we needed to plan accordingly. Concurrently, we had just saved bout $460/mo in mortgage payments through a loan mod. So the question because can we survive on my income alone. Early on, I set up a detailed spreadsheet and monitored our income and expenditures. Long story short, We could on a very tight budget make it. So problem solved. At this point it was just December and the kid was about to pop out. We informed her that Mrs NJ was going to stay home full-time with the kids, beginning in a week. We also informed her that we would continue to pay her for 4 months (Dec-March). Being that she had no other source of income. That way she could continue to look for a job with some kind of income. Did she? No. Was she happy that her daughter could be a SAHM like she wanted to; like she always asked me if there was any way of making it happen? No. In fact, she accused us of just kicking her to the curb now we don't need her. This in and of itself "hurt her so deeply" (QFT according to her).
> 
> ...




depends on your wife


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so this is gonna be REAL long winded but I need to get this $h!t off my chest because I'm ready to spit in my MIL's face. Back in 2010, Mrs NJ's mother offered to watch #1 for us after she was born, while Mrs NJ went back to work. One stipulation was that we had to pay her being that she had no income. We agreed upon $200/week. Mrs NJ worked 4 days a week. At first we would split the commute; 2 days at our house 2 days there. The commute was/is about 20 mi. For me to drop off there and make it to work on time, it entailed leaving at 0700, sitting in rush hour AM traffic, getting there by 0730 and then eventually getting to the office by 0830. This commute was 40 mi in the opposite direction (20 there and 20 back) because my office is 15 mins from my house. Yet I did this everyday.
> ...


well, my wife had a fight to end all fights today and has pretty much written her off. So I guess that's my answer.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2014)

yikes.

Too much drama. You're probably better off without the MIL. I don't think anyone needs that in their lives. Hopefully you and your wife stay strong and united.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

you are a good person for the extra 4 months pay even though your wife was home


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

matt267 said:


> yikes.
> 
> Too much drama. You're probably better off without the MIL. I don't think anyone needs that in their lives. *Hopefully you and your wife stay strong and united.*


That's just it! My wife swears that MIL is trying to pick fights just to cause problems between us.



snickerd3 said:


> you are a good person for the extra 4 months pay even though your wife was home


I thought so too. Many told me that I was nuts, esp since she really didn't do a damn thing to help out w/ #3 after birth. I'm pretty sure I could have put that extra $2400 to better use.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2014)

having family around to babysit occassionally would be nice, but I don't know if i could handle family watching minisnick during the week. it is nice to have an independent 3rd party do that work too so there is family harmony.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2014)

Sounds like MIL needs to acknowledge that she became completely dependent on income from watching her grandkids. It's tough for anybody to take a $800/month hit, but like you said she certainly has a responsibility to stand on her on two feet. Based on your narrative MIL should be contrite with you and not angry, especially when she told you she was not prepared to handle #3. What are you supposed to do hire her an assistant?

Lots of drama Mike. Best wishes to you and the Mrs to weather the storm.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

honestly, knowing this woman I should have expected that she would have taken this route if and when there came a time that we didn't need her to watch the kids anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Sounds like MIL needs to acknowledge that she became completely dependent on income from watching her grandkids. It's tough for anybody to take a $800/month hit, but like you said she certainly has a responsibility to stand on her on two feet. Based on your narrative MIL should be contrite with you and not angry, especially when she told you she was not prepared to handle #3. What are you supposed to do hire her an assistant?
> 
> Lots of drama Mike. Best wishes to you and the Mrs to weather the storm.


I like your style MA.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvpSP4fIz_U

the last 13 seconds is the conversation that I need to have with my wife.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 28, 2014)

She really wants to move in.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> She really wants to move in.


then it's a good thing that every room is occupied. No room at the inn.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 28, 2014)

My sister in law moved in with us for a year and it was really bad. I finally told wife she could get a puppy if she got rid of sister. We had a new puppy three days later.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I thought so too. Many told me that I was nuts, esp since she really didn't do a damn thing to help out w/ #3 after birth. I'm pretty sure I could have put that extra $2400 to better use.




Could've built a trebuchet... MIL size...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2014)

see. now that's putting my resources to good use.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

yikes that sucks! I think excpet for the very few that have awesome relationships with their parents ( maybe 3 people on the planet?) your better of just findig a way to suck it up and not ask for help..

My wife used to work 3 to 4 days a month when our 3 were little and maybe 5 times I asked my mom to watch the kids over a 2 year period and every time it was just fucking misereable.. shouldnt be that way......


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2014)

Luckily, my parents have seemed to get better as the years trudge on. Granted, I almost never see them, but even as far as phone conversations go. Now that my father is retired, mother is semi-retired, their attitudes seem to be improved. I think the real turning point was having both my sister and myself dealing with cancer at the same time roughly 8 years back - really taught them to let loose a little bit and stop harping over the little shit.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 29, 2014)

Mom and Dad drove from PA to my younger sisters (2 hours north of their house) yesterday so they could stay with her new baby during a funeral (her husbands aunt). Then drove home that night, so my Dad could drive to my older sisters (5 hours south of their house) so he can drive her kids to and from school the next two days. After which he will drive back up to PA, pick up Mom and drive back to my younger sisters because their kid is getting baptized this weekend. I have not seen Mom and Dad since last summer, and while when I REALLY REALLY REALLY need him, my Dad will come, the times I ask are far and few between. (I can think of five times since my high school graduation)


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

are you the middle sister?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> are you the middle sister?




yup. older is 3 years older than me, younger is 5 years younger


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 29, 2014)

Middle siblings are always the neglected ones. Oldest gets half the attention because we're the first, youngest get the other half because they're the baby. Middle is just kinda there. At least that's what my brother says...

It's another reason we only had 2 kids.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 29, 2014)

Mom said it was because I was the most independent and don't need them as much.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 29, 2014)

One couple I know spaced their kids apart so the two oldest are 8 and 7, and the rest are 2 and 1. I think the 2 year old has it worst since she's nowhere near the oldest but not the baby either. She's a bit wild but she's my favorite.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

My wife is the oldest, but since she married me during her freshman year of college we were sort of outcasts,

its a sucky feeling for sure.. my in laws will spend weeks at the other two kids houses doing all kinds of things for them, insall tile, kitchen cabinets, fence posts, paint, etc..

I dont think mine have ever done anything when they visit but use us as a bed and breakfeast whilen they visited all their friends..

sucks that I know I will have to waste my money to fly back and see them at some point in time..


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> My wife used to work 3 to 4 days a month when our 3 were little and maybe 5 times I asked my mom to watch the kids over a 2 year period  and every time it was just fucking misereable.. shouldnt be that way......


You're absolutely right. Shouldn't be anywhere near that way. It's like they forget how difficult it is raising small kids. She used to make us keep the kids home if they had a basic cold. We were always hearing shit from work for all the PTO taken due to our kids being "sick".


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 29, 2014)

This must be a cultural thing. When I put MiniYMZ in daycare at 3 months old, my parents cried bloody murder and their friends pestered me about why I didn't trust my own parents to take care of her. Eventually we let them take care of the kids and I had to force them to take payment, which they promptly stuck in the kids' 529 plans.

That said, RG is right. It really shouldn't be the way you're describing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 29, 2014)

I know. It shouldn't. And knowing her, I should have foreseen it coming. Nothing ends well with her. Everything is an offense against her and everything is taken personally.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> This must be a cultural thing. When I put MiniYMZ in daycare at 3 months old, my parents cried bloody murder and their friends pestered me about why I didn't trust my own parents to take care of her. Eventually we let them take care of the kids and I had to force them to take payment, which they promptly stuck in the kids' 529 plans.
> 
> That said, RG is right. It really shouldn't be the way you're describing.


if my parents lived anywhere close to us our life would end up like that Everyone loves Raymond show.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 30, 2014)

That sucks that you have to go thru that NJ. I think you've been more than generous with your MIL.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I know. It shouldn't. And knowing her, I should have foreseen it coming. Nothing ends well with her. Everything is an offense against her and everything is taken personally.


This touches on something I've been wondering about. Girls are taught from when they're little about what qualities to look for in a good man. I haven't heard so much about boys being taught what qualities to look for in a good woman. Why is that?

I have a friend whose SIL sounds like NJ's MIL. My friend's dad frequently tells the SIL that he thinks she's a self-centered dumbass, which I find hilarious. Dramatic women like that aren't called on their sh!t nearly often enough.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I know. It shouldn't. And knowing her, I should have foreseen it coming. Nothing ends well with her. Everything is an offense against her and everything is taken personally.
> ...


^sometimes they are just desparate and will put up with it to avoid being alone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I know. It shouldn't. And knowing her, I should have foreseen it coming. Nothing ends well with her. Everything is an offense against her and everything is taken personally.
> ...


Magazines tell the boys what to look for: nice hair, full lips, big boobs, curves...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I know. It shouldn't. And knowing her, I should have foreseen it coming. Nothing ends well with her. Everything is an offense against her and everything is taken personally.
> ...


well for starters, my IL's are divorced (based on this topic it's no real surprise). My FIL is a quiet, man, says very little about his opinion or what's bothering him. Keeps to himself. He used to be an EE back in the 80's before the market tanked and he lost his job. Very analytical man so I get along very well with him. Anyway, upon filing divorce, they both continued to live together to provide a family presence for the kids (Mrs NJ and BIL) until each finished HS. Then the housing market tanked again and they couldn't sell. So they've been living together, divorced for some time. They truly act as if they are a married couple, but each has different rooms. Neither dates. She does all the duties of a SAHW would (cooking, laundry, etc) and in exchange he pays the bills. Still the threat of selling the house looms though.

That all being said, you can better understand why I gave her the time (4 months pay) to look for a new job while Mrs NJ was on paid leave. It was in most's eyes, imperative that she transition and be able to support herself if necessary. I was looking out for her best interests even though it has not been perceived that way. Instead, she blames us for her failures. And now, her 30 YO son (BIL) is paying for her meds, personal items, car ins., etc.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

I'll forgo the scream because I have no more left to give.

So we're replacing and commissioning at 250,000 gallon wastewater tank. The final walkdown is in 20 minutes and Operations plans to be filling it (returning to service) tonight. "So what's the problem"? you may ask. Well, the project manager forgot to order manway gaskets. He's asking me for material, size, torque value, etc... Dude... isn't that your job? You know, to get all materials and everything answered ahead of time?

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2014)

Some people want a trophy just for volunteering to show up. It doesn't matter whether they follow through or not, because having the intention of helping makes them a good person, and being a good guy is the only thing that matters when someone is depending on you.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)

I love the undependable contractors. Douche was supposed to call me last night to confirm the time for a septic bed inspection. Damn thing is failing and the pump is CONSTANTLY running and will probably burn out if not fixed. Not to mention that the bed is completely saturated and not leaching properly. He insists that ground water is the cause, even though he dug a hole next to the bed and it was bone dry.

Did he call me yesterday? no. Has he returned my call from this morning? No. Douche.


----------



## Krakosky (May 14, 2014)

House hunting sucks. Things here are more expensive than I was anticipating.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 14, 2014)

^^^ Where are you looking Krak?

You may want to stay in an area close to the Beeline (528). It will make your commute a bit better.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

krak - we had the same realization when we almost moved to jacksonville a few years ago...

If it makes you feel any better look up house prices in the 80023 zip code...


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> krak - we had the same realization when we almost moved to jacksonville a few years ago...
> 
> If it makes you feel any better look up house prices in the 80023 zip code...


$151,000 - $200,000 per acre for open field to build on!!! (checking the lowest listings)

How could you ever make it out of debt? Are wages really that much better there to cover this?


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

Roman Noodles or chicken n rice for dinner 4 -5 nights a week.....

Were looking at we only have 6 years and then all kids will be out of house and then we will hopefully be selling to the next batch if fools that want to move here to someplace cheaper... If I could go 15 miles into next county land and houses are cheap but schools are shit.....

Still sucks though.....


----------



## Krakosky (May 14, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> ^^^ Where are you looking Krak?
> 
> You may want to stay in an area close to the Beeline (528). It will make your commute a bit better.


Yes, I'm going to make sure I'm close to the 528 or 520. Where I'd like to live is close to downtown winter park or downtown Orlando (thornton park/lake eola areas). But those are pricey. We basically decided instead of throwing all our money to rent where we want to live we'd live a little further out to find something cheaper and save up to be able to buy (assuming we stay here) in the area we want to live in a year or two. We've been looking in Altamonte Springs although that's probably a little too far north for my commute. My brother lives near Lee Vista and Econlockhatchee trail close to the airport. We might look around there since it's a nice neighborhood. The problem we keep running into is we'll see a nice neighborhood but then a mile or two down the road is ghetto.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

Its something that you cant escape in the South East. (Ghetto a mile down the road)....


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

Oldest kids band is going to play in Rose Bowl next year....

Guess how much that will cost me?


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2014)

Depends... are they flying or taking a bus?

When Mich State was in the Rose Bowl this year, several people I know flew out there--they paid well over $1000 each just for plane tickets, which usually run around $300-400.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2014)

You could always save some money by staying in the camper in YMZ's driveway...


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

Flying. $1800 bucks....

And I hate to be the parent that says you can't go. But there really "ain't" much that even fundraising will help with...pennies...

I think it sounds nice and all, I didn't get to do crap like that in High School.

It's just an expense i don't really need.....


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> You could always save some money by staying in the camper in YMZ's driveway...









That there's an RV!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2014)

^ you serious Clark?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2014)

It's the stunt double from Breaking Bad...


----------



## blybrook PE (May 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I love the undependable contractors. Douche was supposed to call me last night to confirm the time for a septic bed inspection. Damn thing is failing and the pump is CONSTANTLY running and will probably burn out if not fixed. Not to mention that the bed is completely saturated and not leaching properly. He insists that ground water is the cause, even though he dug a hole next to the bed and it was bone dry.
> 
> Did he call me yesterday? no. Has he returned my call from this morning? No. Douche.


Had a similar issue last night with the fencing contractor. Left work early to meet him for his last appointment and he never shows or calls.

Didn't help that i had skipped lunch and dinner was waiting to be prepared. Waiting around on a hungry stomach is not good.

Time to look fer a different contractor.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ you serious Clark?


----------



## MA_PE (May 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Flying. $1800 bucks....
> 
> And I hate to be the parent that says you can't go. But there really "ain't" much that even fundraising will help with...pennies...
> 
> ...


when my son was on the bantam hockey team (U-15) his coach told us he wanted to "national-bound" (ends in a national tournament) versus "state-bound" (final tournament is just MA teams). the parents all said "fine". Well they ended up in the middle of their local division and the coach said we were the highest team that selected "national-bound" so we were going to the national tournament in Lansing, MI. I said NFW I was paying $1000+ to go to MI to compete in a national tournament when they couldn't even win consistently against our local teams. I wasn't alone thinking this way and the collective parents group told the coach we weren't going to pay the money to go. He was really annoyed and the tournament slot went to another local team. the team that went got their asses kicked all over the place by the top Midwest teams that dominated the tournament. Like I wanted to pay that kind of money so my kid could go get humiliated. screw that.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2014)

"f"


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

F


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

what is the obsession with the letter f?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2014)

F it all


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

I spell f "eff" so you guys are well nevermind


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

hooked on PHonics worked for me....

but wait then wouldn't it be Phuc?


----------



## PeeWee (Jun 5, 2014)

It'd be nice if I could get a new mouse. But it's been denied by the powers that be since the roller ball is still functional!

DRAFTING SUCKS!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 5, 2014)

PeeWee said:


> It'd be nice if I could get a new mouse.  But it's been denied by the powers that be since the roller ball is still functional!
> 
> DRAFTING SUCKS!


It won't be functional if it, oh I don't know, falls out of the window.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 5, 2014)

It won't be functional if the "ball" disappears. I hear they make good ammunition for air powered rifles.

Now I want to go find a ball mouse to see if I have a barrel it'll fit down. Damn you peewee!

Edit - Ball diameter is 21mm (googled it) and it'd fit down the 1" barrel with some wadding... Am going to dig into the old parts box sometime this weekend and see if I can find one to try out.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 5, 2014)

I actually have a 1" diameter potato launcher.

Along with a 1-1/2" and a 2" mag with electronic ignition.


----------



## PeeWee (Jun 5, 2014)

matt267 said:


> PeeWee said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be nice if I could get a new mouse. But it's been denied by the powers that be since the roller ball is still functional!
> ...


Be nice if I had an operable window. It might go for a quick flight.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 5, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I actually have a 1" diameter potato launcher.
> 
> Along with a 1-1/2" and a 2" mag with electronic ignition.


I made an air powered launch system with interchangable barrels. Mainly for putting antennas up in trees, the additional barrels have come in handy to play with from time to time.

Smallest is 1/2" diameter (mini-marshmellows) &amp; largest is 4" for rolls of TP. I normally keep the 2-1/2" diameter barrel mounted for tennis balls (antenna launching &amp; fetch activities w/ neighbors dogs). There are several barrel sizes in between for various uses.

Spud guns are fun


----------



## baconbot (Jun 5, 2014)

Bacon launcher?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 6, 2014)

If u mean bacon ball, if i can fit it down the barrel, i can launch it


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 6, 2014)

^Bacon Abuse!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 6, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Bacon Abuse!




not if it was aimed appropriately


----------



## PeeWee (Jun 6, 2014)

^ I'll be a test subject for that... Where do I sign up?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn bird keeps flying into my office window.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2014)

^we had one fly into the living room window on sunday morning.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2014)

to have that kind of bird hit my window means I am in an awesome location...wishful thinking


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 10, 2014)

It's kind of annoying when someone tries to sweet talk me into doing work that's their responsibility, that they think is beneath them. Why not ask for help outright instead of being manipulative?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 10, 2014)

I watched a female cardinal attacking the side view mirror on a truck yesterday. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2014)

Guess who'll be working this weekend, mo-fuggas!

&lt;--- This guy. :suicide1:


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 18, 2014)

Me - I want to control system pressure.

Tech Rep - our PSV does that!

Me - No. I want a steady state, continuous system pressure.

Tech Rep - our PSV does that!

Me - No. Your PSV is a basic safety valve. Not intended for continuous pressure control. Besides, the resulting system pressure will have a saw-tooth pattern.

Tech Rep - Nuh uh!

Me - Here, let's go out to an identical valve y'all installed a few years ago so I can show you.

Tech Rep - No. Look at my drawing!

Me - ...It's a safety valve. Even your spec sheet says so.

Tech Rep - ...

:brick:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2014)

This Damn bird wont leave me alone.....He keeps Crowing and pecking on the door.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 19, 2014)

doesn't seem like anything that a cinder block couldn't take care of.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2014)

He's pretty damn quick. He hauls ass if you get close to door.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 19, 2014)

"Nevermore"


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

leave the door open and see if he walks in, that would make for a fun day at the office...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> leave the door open and see if he walks in, that would make for a fun day at the office...




a bird in the house means someone's gonna die... why would you intentionally let one in?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe there is one Hillary supporter in that office?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 19, 2014)

I thought that was a bat. A vampire can't come into the house if you don't invite him.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Maybe there is one Hillary supporter in that office?


I think that we have one of them animals, but she is on vacation. Sure is peaceful around here.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 22, 2014)

I think I've said more prayers today than on any prior Sunday, on account of my leaky tub faucet. "Please God, don't allow me to strip this nut. Please God, let this washer be the right size. Please God, let my aim be true so I don't cross-thread the stem." I f*cking hate plumbing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2014)

And that's why I pay plumbers.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 22, 2014)

How much does it cost to hire a plumber to fix a leaky faucet?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Tree fiddy!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2014)

Husbands are free


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 23, 2014)

All told I spent about $40 on tools and parts. This does not include the gas for the multiple trips to the hardware store, or the beer that I needed to consume afterward because I was so sick of troubleshooting.

Husbands tend to overtighten and break things with brute force, so that's a potential cost.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 23, 2014)

My bird came back and he brought his damn friend..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2014)

Prop the door open and bring a BB gun...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Or put a few of these out for them to munch on.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2014)

bug bites ITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> bug bites ITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Adolph's Meat tenderizer... used to help when I was working in the field and getting totally tore up by black flies


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

These usually tend to help:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2014)

Another reason that I hate small, firms with small budgets:

Today I received an email from my boss that our client was disputing my billed hours for a site meeting to discuss the necessity of certain trees which needed to be removed. First off, yes same one that ranted over, about a month ago. Now, why my boss couldn't speak for himself I don't know, given the fact that I discussed it with him post meeting.

Anyway, this woman claimed that my 2.25 hours billed was unjust and over billed. She insists that I shouldn't have billed more than an hour tops. Of course that doesn't account for the hour travel time there and the 30 minutes are made me wait for her.

So, I pulled my phone records, highlighted my calls to and from her, and my emails en route to the meeting indicating my ETA. I really shouldn't have to do that, just to justify an hour and a quarter of TIME which at my billing rate is $144.

Shit like this really pisses me off.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 24, 2014)

What a PITA for such a small amount of money.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2014)

Tell me about it. And if I didn't go to the lengths that I did to support and justify my billed TIME, this would have continued. Now with the phone records there is little she can do to further dispute it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ...trees which needed to be removed.


well there's your problem right there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2014)

Cut em all down


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

Ahhhhh.... see it all worked out in the end because initially she thought you were charging her for 2.5 pounds if thyme not time... am I right?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 24, 2014)

His thyme is special, it costs $115 per pound...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2014)

^ can you make thyme brownies with it too?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 24, 2014)

OK. Would have to Google "thymes" but am afraid to do it. So, that being said; What is the deal?


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm out of the loop on this too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> OK. Would have to Google "thymes" but am afraid to do it. So, that being said; What is the deal?








Krakosky said:


> I'm out of the loop on this too.


they are all screwing with me. I have been messing around with the grammar police here and using "thyme" in place of "time". In another thread, it was mentioned to have become a bit annoying. I'nt that write EG?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

NJ can't afford the letter i or something like that (but that's a whole other story)- so therefore he keeps spelling TIME wrong and using the word Thyme....

Thyme is a herb that you can actually grow in your garden and use for cooking- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyme

however silly us, we hear anything regarding herbs and what nots- we automatically start joking around regarding the plant that is legal in Colorado and not most other places...

(at least that was how I followed it)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJ can't afford the letter i or something like that (but that's a whole other story)- so therefore he keeps spelling TIME wrong and using the word Thyme....


It's not the "i" that I cannot afford. When comparing my last name and Akwooly's, yule see that it's the "c" that my family couldn't afford.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > NJ can't afford the letter i or something like that (but that's a whole other story)- so therefore he keeps spelling TIME wrong and using the word Thyme....
> ...




the cracked up thing is none of the other words bother me... just Thyme


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2014)

Open houses and public meetings! The Traveling public are all traffic engineers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2014)

Hospitals suck.

Mini-dex had cut his finger several weeks back and was forced to go to the ER to get stitches (Local urgent care centers were closed). We got the first bill about a week ago for ~$250. No big deal, about the same amount as when I got stitches for a similar injury about a year earlier. Yesterday I got a 2nd bill from the hospital for an additional ~$1000. Turns out the first one was only for the physician, the 2nd one was for the hospital. Neither one have line-items, just a one-line charge. At this point I'm half expecting another bill from "supplies" for the string, a bill from the receptionist, a bill from the nursing staff, ....


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 27, 2014)

do you have to pay $1000? wow. What the f%&amp;K is insurance for? What's your out-of-pocket max per person?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 27, 2014)

That sucks Dex. When minisnick needed stitiches in April it was like that too. The insurance company got like 4 bills. The ER Dr, the hospital (they included a list of supplies used), the xray, and the Dr that read the xray.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 27, 2014)

As I recall Dex has an HSA, right? So you have to pay the full bill until you hit the deductible. HSAs are often cheaper than paying a higher premium every month.

Might want to confirm you're being billed at the insurance's negotiated rate. I think by default hospitals try to bill you full price until you complain, hoping you'll pay anyway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah, we have a high-deductible plan ($2500 per person, $5k max for family) so we pay the negotiated price until we hit the deductible (premium is only $20/paycheck).

The part I don't understand is about a week after my son was treated, Mrs Dex was in the ER getting a staple to close up a cut on her head and that bill was only $550. Double price for stitches? Or because it was for a kid? Both injuries were treated and we were out in about an hour.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 27, 2014)

i'd definitely call for a cost break out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 1, 2014)

boss just asked me a question via email as to how long something would take. I replied with a sufficient answer which was basically dependent upon conditions. maybe took me 1-2 minutes to write. His response, "[SIZE=11pt]Why did you spend so much time writing this….just pick up the phone next time." [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Can't make this shit up people. Now we've gone from bitching about an hour of time to bitching about 2 minutes. [/SIZE]


----------



## jglavin PE (Jul 1, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Yeah, we have a high-deductible plan ($2500 per person, $5k max for family) so we pay the negotiated price until we hit the deductible (premium is only $20/paycheck).
> 
> The part I don't understand is about a week after my son was treated, Mrs Dex was in the ER getting a staple to close up a cut on her head and that bill was only $550. Double price for stitches? Or because it was for a kid? Both injuries were treated and we were out in about an hour.


We have a half-decent medical plan, and my wife was in for some GI distress recently. We were in the ER for about 2 hours total, and didn't get any procedures. They did give her a scan, though. Bill came to over 2 grand (out of pocket) and without insurance would have been close to five figures.

For 2 hours.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 1, 2014)

I was under the impression that the Affordable Care Act was going to make health care more affordable. :dunno:


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2014)

we had medicaid which worked and could have been expanded. but noooo, he had to have his own brand....


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> boss just asked me a question via email as to how long something would take. I replied with a sufficient answer which was basically dependent upon conditions. maybe took me 1-2 minutes to write. His response, "[SIZE=11pt]Why did you spend so much time writing this….just pick up the phone next time." [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Can't make this shit up people. Now we've gone from bitching about an hour of time to bitching about 2 minutes. [/SIZE]




We got something turned around 9 days in advance of the due date, in less than 8 hours, and received nothing but bitching about how long it took.

I need a new job. It pays well, but I am at the point that I can't tolerate the total disrespect. I. Hate. Every. Day.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 2, 2014)

HFS. Every day I go to work and assume that, within the ranks, somewhere, there is complete ineptitude. Then there are days, much like today, where that theory is proven in glorious, glorious ways and we all get f*cked because of it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

so I just found out that my boss is leaving for vacation tomorrow and not returning until July 29th. The kicker: he and his family are going to Hawaii. Really? Times must be good for some of us around her. Meanwhile I'm still fucking making 62.5k/yr. Yup. One more reason to consider moving on.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll be sure to pass a derogatory comment today, as I am in a pisser of a mood anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

I know for a lot of people to get a sizeable raise after getting your PE it involves making a move.. never hurts to look around.....

I still remember my first job out of college working at a small firm the owner would fly down in his personal plane (6 seater something or other) and bitch about us buying paper for the plotter ??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I know for a lot of people to get a sizeable raise after getting your PE it involves making a move.. never hurts to look around.....
> 
> I still remember my first job out of college working at a small firm the owner would fly down in his personal plane (6 seater something or other) and bitch about us buying paper for the plotter ??


This

The reality of your statement is growing more and more to be true within me. I am really tired of working my "9-5 job", and then working as a laborer on weekends for cash


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I know for a lot of people to get a sizeable raise after getting your PE it involves making a move.. never hurts to look around.....


+100 :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

I got a 10% raise with the PE. Stayed there another couple of years. Received another 30% raise by leaving...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I got a 5% after getting my Civil license, 1% after the Structural and another 5% when I took a different position with a new company. Thats just in base pay, the benefits with the new company are 25% better than the first.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I got a 10% raise with the PE. Stayed there another couple of years. Received another 30% raise by leaving...


Basically the same here. But I had to go and justify the extra 10% for my PE among other responsibilities I was undertaking.

The next 30-40% came with 2 additional career moves. I feel I'm in a very good upper level position now. For once I'm also in the upper echelon of the pay scale for my level of experience and qualifications.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Ordered 3 boxes of 50 pair (150 pair total) replacement pods for my hearing protection headband (model QB2) thru Amazon. Extremely small box arrives containing a grand total of 18 pair. Missing 132 pair and seller states it is a bad listing as they are sold 6 pairs per lot, not 50! Listing has been up since 2012 &amp; it is a bad listing?

I call BS on that. Time to get Amazon involved.

Edit - NOT how I planned to spend my Friday (tmrw). Being on the phone with Amazon trying to get this mess sorted out.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazon's great at making sure you either get what you ordered or get a refund. But they're not so good at sending you the right thing in the first place.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazon is issuing a full refund and putting a note on the sellers account as it has apparently happened several times before.

Now to figure out who's paying for return shipping...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks like our refrigerator has crapped out on us. It's only 7.5 years old, so I'm hoping it's an easy fix. Luckily we have a large freezer that we put our freezer stuff in and mrs. ble took the bulk of our perishables over to my brother's house to put in their garage fridge. Not the way I wanted to start the weekend.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Looks like our refrigerator has crapped out on us. It's only 7.5 years old, so I'm hoping it's an easy fix. Luckily we have a large freezer that we put our freezer stuff in and mrs. ble took the bulk of our perishables over to my brother's house to put in their garage fridge. Not the way I wanted to start the weekend.


you have pets, right? The hair may have clogged up the cooling/fan parts


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 24, 2014)

^Yea, I'm going to pull it out tonight and take a look at it. Hopefully it's not the compressor or a coolant leak.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 24, 2014)

Ordered a grill which arrived today. Opened the box and found out it was damaged. So much for grilling this weekend. The rest of my stuff won't arrive until Monday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2014)

that sucks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Ordered a grill which arrived today. Opened the box and found out it was damaged. So much for grilling this weekend. The rest of my stuff won't arrive until Monday.


Local grocery store might have one of those portable aluminum throw-away grills for you to use temporarily. :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Ordered a grill which arrived today. Opened the box and found out it was damaged. So much for grilling this weekend. The rest of my stuff won't arrive until Monday.




Return it, go to Walmart, call it a day?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Really NCEES? You "lost" my employment verification form for my record? Awesome...

:brickwall:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you applying for comity in another state?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Are you applying for comity in another state?


Yes. Figured I would do my 7-10 day follow up and received the "What form?" response. &lt;SMH&gt;


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 4, 2014)

We got the company to send us a brand new grill. They haven't picked up the old one yet tho.


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> We got the company to send us a brand new grill. They haven't picked up the old one yet tho.




We had Weber do that for us once when a cast top was cracked. They said we could keep the spare for parts, no need to return. They had killer customer service.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 6, 2014)

slept funny last night....have a major kink in my neck and shoulder, turning my head hurts


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> slept funny last night....have a major kink in my neck and shoulder, turning my head hurts




My back is killing me. We had one of those 4" thick memory foam toppers. The GF demanded we remove it, because it was bothering her back. I had no idea it was the only thing remotely helping mine, until it was gone.

I'm contemplating ordering one of the Hampton Inn beds online. I think a queen was $1500 including box spring.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > slept funny last night....have a major kink in my neck and shoulder, turning my head hurts
> ...


we tried that foam topper too and the same thing happened to us. It gave me backaches and helped mr snick's backaches....solution we cut the damn thing in half so his side of the bed had it and mine didn't...problem solved


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, the mattress under it sucks. Barely 4 years old, and the sides have already collapsed, the plush top has collapsed, and the thing feels like a damned trampoline. Going to start looking into buying one with a solid platform boxspring and talalay latex foam.

I think I also need to make the move to a king. I'm always sleeping on the edge of the bed because of the GF and the dogs, and it kills me. 1.5x the size of a twin is no longer acceptable.


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 6, 2014)

Car radio went out on the way to work today. 2 days after getting my a/x fixed...sigh.

Put together a list of everything missing from the move with prices that I verified thru my amazon/etsy/etc online purchases: $1579.03 and that doesn't include value for certain things like photo albums that are gone too.


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Car radio went out on the way to work today. 2 days after getting my a/x fixed...sigh.
> 
> Put together a list of everything missing from the move with prices that I verified thru my amazon/etsy/etc online purchases: $1579.03 and that doesn't include value for certain things like photo albums that are gone too.


Sorry to hear, that's nuts. Be sure to go after sales tax value, too...


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 6, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Car radio went out on the way to work today. 2 days after getting my a/x fixed...sigh.
> 
> Put together a list of everything missing from the move with prices that I verified thru my amazon/etsy/etc online purchases: $1579.03 and that doesn't include value for certain things like photo albums that are gone too.


and this is why we don't have nice things... it does suck though...


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 6, 2014)

None of it was even really nice, just a lot of stuff.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2014)

2:30am and stuck in Denver with an 8 month old and no supplies for him because our luggage is no where to be found. Short story of it is I will never fly Frontier again.

Sincerely,

Trying to get to SFO


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm really feeling bad for Fox. I'm reading on his timeline on the book of faces the shitshow that is Frontier Airlines. Sorry dude.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh no!!! Hoping they get it sorted out quickly! Can you get a refund for the return leg so you can fly a decent airline instead?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 8, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> 2:30am and stuck in Denver with an 8 month old and no supplies for him because our luggage is no where to be found. Short story of it is I will never fly Frontier again.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Trying to get to SFO


I bet that duct tape will be coming in handy....


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2014)

this is why you never post in the Friday thread before FridaY!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> this is why you never post in the Friday thread before FridaY!


I actually had this same thought this morning.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a curse!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2014)

No, it's called karma.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah. I know. I'm old.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 8, 2014)

I love that song.. and I'm not old


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

So here's a nice way to start my vacation. Wife's 2005 mercury mariner (Ford escape) is flashing on and off and the Trans is skipping gears.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 11, 2014)

That's gotta sux^^


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah. Bringing it to mechanic tomorrow fingers crossed that it's only something electrical.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hope so to.. Prayers.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

One things for sure. The only way to pay for what ever the problem is, is to ask for a raise.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 11, 2014)

what's flashing on and off?

I hate when that sh&amp;t happens. Hope it's something simple.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

O/d off light is flashing on and off


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Is there a way to manually override the o/d? Good luck at the mechanics.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of. I'll know more tomorrow after they can the codes


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Just really hoping it's not a blown trans. One good thing is that I don't smell burnt trans fluid


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 11, 2014)

FWIW, if you drive in "3" instead of drive it prevents the trans from going into OD.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 11, 2014)

How many miles on tranny??

Sometimes filter gets clogged.

I have had vehicles that would not move and after I changed fluid and filter, they were like new.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2014)

whenever I have a problem with my car that I dont know what it is I type in Loogle: 2006 Ford Escape O/D light blinks on and off

sometimes people be amazed at what they find..


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> whenever I have a problem with my car that I dont know what it is I type in Loogle: 2006 Ford Escape O/D light blinks on and off
> 
> sometimes people be amazed at what they find..




I do this  cause if it's on the internet..


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> whenever I have a problem with my car that I dont know what it is I type in Loogle: 2006 Ford Escape O/D light blinks on and off
> 
> sometimes people be amazed at what they find..


I did this. From what I could deduce it's a bad trans, electrical or the torque converter. Kind of a wide array


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> How many miles on tranny??
> 
> Sometimes filter gets clogged.
> 
> I have had vehicles that would not move and after I changed fluid and filter, they were like new.


100k miles


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2014)

hopefully electrical!

Have you driven it any since they started flashing?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 11, 2014)

^ Be sure to check the radiator too. If it gets clogged up, the flow is reduced to the point where you'll start burning fluid. The OD light is just the first warning.

Also, run it by one of the local part supply stores and get the codes pulled. Don't reset them before going to the shop. You'll have a chance to research the codes before going in.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> hopefully electrical!
> 
> Have you driven it any since they started flashing?


No. I may today though.


blybrook PE said:


> ^ Be sure to check the radiator too. If it gets clogged up, the flow is reduced to the point where you'll start burning fluid. The OD light is just the first warning.
> 
> Also, run it by one of the local part supply stores and get the codes pulled. Don't reset them before going to the shop. You'll have a chance to research the codes before going in.


Good call Bly! I just checked the Trans fluid again. Clearly red, I may run it for a while. Cold level of the coolant is a little low but nothing that I would think is too low.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 11, 2014)

How'd the fluid smell? If its starting to smell burnt, then you've definitely got internal issues


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > How many miles on tranny??
> ...


Have you changed filter and fluid yet??What does owners manual say?

Most tranny shops need work. They will rebuild and ask questions later.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Checked with a local mechanic after driving it for about 15 minutes. P0732 code was generated. 2nd gear ratio problem


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

But at the same time, It didn't smell burnt.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds like its time for a regular fluid / filter change as Ship Wreck pointed out. Theres something slipping inside to generate the ratio issue. Hopefully theres no metal in the current filter. Cracking the case will clarify the issues.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

I've read that the slip/ratio issue is due to a band broken in 2nd gear. I think it's time to have a trans guy look at it. I also read that some people had the issue due to trans solenoid


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah. Bringing it to mechanic tomorrow fingers crossed that it's only something electrical.


If you can't fix it with a hammer, you've got an electrical problem...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 13, 2014)

Sometimes you just need to scream when you're working a practice problem that asks you to solve for one thing and the solution solves for something else (and contains an error, I think).

:facepalm:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 13, 2014)

^ you just need a bigger hammer Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

owwie...i tweaked my neck/right shoulder somehow this morning. I keep getting jabs of pain from about half way up the neck to about halfway across the top of the shoulder...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2014)

its 50 degrees outside the damn air conditioner is still turning on at work.


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

FUCK THIS SHIT!

FUCK ALL OF IT!

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 12, 2014)

^ I think you are missing a few fucks CSB. Appears to be a really good start though!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

The snow this am did Fucking suck! I am sure it Fucking Sucked worse 2 hours north of me!


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ^ I think you are missing a few fucks CSB. Appears to be a really good start though!




I apparently ran out of fucks to give.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2014)

csb said:


> FUCK THIS SHIT!
> 
> FUCK ALL OF IT!
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!




Translation:

"I'm fucking riding my fucking bicycle to fucking work in the fucking snow because my fucking car blew it's fucking engine?"


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

Combine that with "how do I fucking get rid of my fucking broke down car?" and I think that sums it up.

This is, I think, more about I don't want to buy a car, I don't want to own a car, don't want to think about a car. Can I make car-light (we'd still have my husband's truck) living work?

I fucking shouldn't have to be thinking about this! Fuck cars! Fuck suburbia! Fuck our dependence on autos! Fuck people in big diesel trucks that cover me in black clouds! Fuck the lack of bike baths! Fuck the scary parking lots at stores! Fuck! FUCK!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

It certainly illustrates the diversity of the word.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow, so see you in the drunk tank later on? First boot is on me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2014)

no places out there that will come take your junk cars off your hands for charity places? There is a blind person charity around here that takes junk cars to make money for the charity.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

Id try Craigslist, maybe you can get at least a grand for it?

I would take this as a sign from god to buy a really old used jeep YJ for around $4K somewhere?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

Medved is always running those Push-Pull-Drag sales where they guarantee at least $3500 for any trade in.


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

Pre-planned happy hour, been arranged since August.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow, so see you in the drunk tank later on? *First boot is on me*.




Well take it off, how the hell is she supposed to drink out of it?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)

it didn't snow at all here....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it didn't snow at all here....


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it didn't snow at all here....




When you pansy-ass east coasters are screaming "Snowpocolypse!" I'm going to remember this moment.


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

Also, I just got offered $875 for my car. Operation Get Rid of Car is moving forward.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > it didn't snow at all here....
> ...


until then, enjoy


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2014)

^crazy ass fool!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

I would say that was a pic of CSB this morning, but the buildings are way too tall and too close together to be WY


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

We have a downtown, you greenie!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2014)

csb said:


> We have a downtown, you greenie!




isn't there like a giant boot in some town out there? bet you couldn't drink out of that one!!!


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 15, 2014)

The movers are offering to pay 75% of the claimed costs for my missing stuff. The contact at the relocation company said they initially offered much less. Ummm...thanks?

Sent an email to manager to figure what I can do.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2014)

I guess my remaining question to them would still be, so where is the stuff? It has to be some where unless it physically fell off the truck. Which seems unlikely to me. How can no one know where the stuff is unless perhaps it was just stolen out-right. How frustrating. Hopefully you get some resolution soon.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 15, 2014)

They supposedly asked the people who had things on the same truck if they received any items that weren't theirs. Of course everyone said no.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> They supposedly asked the people who had things on the same truck if they received any items that weren't theirs. Of course everyone said no.


Of course. The laziest possible answer. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2014)

some sort of civil suit to get the full $$$. at the very least it sounds like time to involve a lawyer.


----------



## csb (Sep 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > We have a downtown, you greenie!
> ...






All over the fricking town.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2014)

^ so like Chicago and its cows all over the place.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 15, 2014)

Louisville has horses like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ^ so like Chicago and its cows all over the place.


Denver had the cows for a while. Not sure if they're still around because I don't go downtown very much anymore.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 15, 2014)

we have homeless people


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2014)

We have CRAZY homeless people (including the lady who clucks like a chicken.)


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> We have CRAZY homeless people (including the lady who clucks like a chicken.)






there are a few of those here too... I'm told that I'm going to hell if I don't repent every morning as I sit on the off ramp of the highway


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > We have CRAZY homeless people (including the lady who clucks like a chicken.)
> ...


I just tell them that my god says they are going to hell, so we're even.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 15, 2014)

Getting yet another new debit card. This time courtesy of Home Depot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

damn mosquitoes!!! was outside maybe 10 minutes yesterday and have at least a half dozen bites.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

You still have them around? :huh:

They are gone for the most part by us.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Getting yet another new debit card. This time courtesy of Home Depot.


not sure if we shopped there since April, the month they are saying it started. if we did it was mr snicks card not mine.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> You still have them around? :huh:
> 
> They are gone for the most part by us.


we live about 1.5 miles from a lake and a creek runs out back about 1000ft from the house. with all the rain we have had, there are plenty of breeding grounds still viable down here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

We live on a wetland and there is plenty of standing water around. But typically as soon as September hits, we don't really see mosquitoes at all until the next warm-up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

we are a probably 5-10 degrees warmer down here than up in WI.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> we are a probably 5-10 degrees warmer down here than up in WI.


That's probably just enough to keep 'em going. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

wetlands are fake


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> wetlands are fake


- said Chuck Norris....


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> wetlands are fake


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2014)

stupid computer. Had to change my password, so I did. relogged into everything as required. Then if I wanted to do anything on the internet or in outlook I had to reenter the password. even after closing and restarting the programs.

had to restart the computer twice before it started remembering the passwords like usual.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 25, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> stupid computer. Had to change my password, so I did. relogged into everything as required. Then if I wanted to do anything on the internet or in outlook I had to reenter the password. even after closing and restarting the programs.
> 
> had to restart the computer twice before it started remembering the passwords like usual.


and now the virus has your passwords... :Chris:

:joke:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > stupid computer. Had to change my password, so I did. relogged into everything as required. Then if I wanted to do anything on the internet or in outlook I had to reenter the password. even after closing and restarting the programs.
> ...


work computer so i don't care


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2014)

for some reason early this morning before the alarm went off that today was saturday


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2014)

Why the f*ck can't CVS and my insurance company ever get my damned prescription refills aligned? It seems like every month, I'm running out of 4 things, I go to the pharmacy, they refill two, say I'm not eligible to fill the others, and then I get a text the next day saying my order is ready for pickup!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 6, 2014)

CVS recently quit smoking...they're a little cranky right now.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 6, 2014)

Each prescription bottle should say right on it how many refills are available under that prescription. If it's zero, then they need to call your doctor and get approval to refill. If this is a maintenance drug, then your doctor should write the script for at least 6 months at a time. If it specifically says more refills on the bottle then CVS needs a slap in the head.


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Each prescription bottle should say right on it how many refills are available under that prescription. If it's zero, then they need to call your doctor and get approval to refill. If this is a maintenance drug, then your doctor should write the script for at least 6 months at a time. If it specifically says more refills on the bottle then CVS needs a slap in the head.




They are 12 month scrips for maintenance drugs. All of them. They all show several refills available into late July of next year.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 6, 2014)

Supe said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Each prescription bottle should say right on it how many refills are available under that prescription. If it's zero, then they need to call your doctor and get approval to refill. If this is a maintenance drug, then your doctor should write the script for at least 6 months at a time. If it specifically says more refills on the bottle then CVS needs a slap in the head.
> ...


it's slap in the head time.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 6, 2014)

I have had a good experience with CVS and my prescriptions. It is a shame you are having issues Supe.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 7, 2014)

Depending on the drug, and/or sometimes how the doctor wrote the script- they sometimes can't refill it until a specific date.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

Dammit. They changed the rules at work on PTO. Every October you can "sell back" any PTO you have accrued above the 80hr minimum at your current hourly rate. I have close to 140 hours, which means I was going to sell almost 60 hours back, but they changed the rules so you can't sell more than 40. That cost me $900.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 7, 2014)

That sux Dex!  Time to take a longer paid vacation to not loose anything. That is provided you have a use it or loose it policy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't lose it, which is good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

either way, that is a decent options. granted it sux that you had been banking on the 60 hrs, but its a decent incentive regardless. we just get scrutinized if we ask for time off, or in certain cases asked to come in despite it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> either way, that is a decent options. granted it sux that you had been banking on the 60 hrs, but its a decent incentive regardless. *we just get scrutinized if we ask for time off, or in certain cases asked to come in despite it*


This.

We can't really use it without scrutiny, but we can't do much with it otherwise. Right now I earn 22 days per year, plus get 3 additional "floating holidays", and an executive holiday (extra day to be used between Xmas &amp; New years). If I didn't sell any back I could stay home from Thanksgiving almost through New Years (plus or minus a day).

This really belongs in the first world problems thread...


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> either way, that is a decent options. granted it sux that you had been banking on the 60 hrs, but its a decent incentive regardless. we just get scrutinized if we ask for time off, or in certain cases asked to come in despite it




No shit. It's IMPOSSIBLE to take time off around here. They expect you to be "on call" if you try to take it off. Then they get even more pissed when we all are essentially forced to take the entire month of December off, and there is a "lack of support."


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

so the MIL strikes again. Mrs NJ was out shopping with her in advance of NJ #2'S party this weekend when the topic of Halloween came up. Mrs NJ told her that we would be taking the kids out in our neighborhood. Well, that didn't sit well. After ripping into Mrs NJ, she spent the remainder of the afternoon putting her down and then making derogatory comments toward Mrs NJ in front of the kiddos. Finally Mrs NJ left and went home and of course the kiddos began repeating all that was being said by the MIL.

Correct me if I'm wrong but they are our kids. So we should be able to dictate where and what we do with them. No one else. Looks like I need to get involved.






EDIT: maybe we need a MIL rant thread for just these kinds of topics.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

sometimes you have to fire a shot over the bow of the grandparents (to put them in their place) usually an out of town thanksgiving or xmas is a good FU to sent the grandparents..

You could also move to Colorado 

Dex- that sucks, I would defin be taking some time off over the hellidays, I mean the holidays!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

First step is taking Thursday and Friday off next week to take the car to Utah. There is a very good performance shop there that will be trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with it. All for the low, low price of $100/hr...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> sometimes you have to fire a shot over the bow of the grandparents (to put them in their place) usually an out of town thanksgiving or xmas is a good FU to sent the grandparents..
> 
> You could also move to Colorado


I seem to keep having this problem with her. every 6 mos or so she gets ballsey and picks a fight like this. I try to stay out of it between she and Mrs NJ except for moral support and general bad mouthing, but there comes a time for me to step in. And I do and I flip my shit on her and everything settles down for a period of time.

Maybe Colorado is the next step...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> so the MIL strikes again. Mrs NJ was out shopping with her in advance of NJ #2'S party this weekend when the topic of Halloween came up. Mrs NJ told her that we would be taking the kids out in our neighborhood. Well, that didn't sit well. After ripping into Mrs NJ, she spent the remainder of the afternoon putting her down and then making derogatory comments toward Mrs NJ in front of the kiddos. Finally Mrs NJ left and went home and of course the kiddos began repeating all that was being said by the MIL.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but they are our kids. So we should be able to dictate where and what we do with them. No one else. Looks like I need to get involved.
> 
> ...


where did she want them to go trick or treating? At least for the people passing out candy it is a fun way to see the neighborhood kids, not just the candy moochers that have their parents drive them to visit the nicer areas to get candy.

She needs more than a mrs peacock slap to the face.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> where did she want them to go trick or treating?


They live in a decent residential development but they are 30 minutes away from us. That's not bad except that I'm working that day. so the ToT doesn't begin until I get home. I'm not looking to piss off the bosses by leaving extremely early. They are more than welcome to come by us and go with us. THAT is the better solution because it doesn't involve transporting the kids all over the place.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

only 1 of my kids even wants to trick or treat this year


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2014)

Hypothetically, if you were to murder the MIL, Halloween would be the night to do it. Dark, masked, people shrieking with delight assuming its part of a Halloween gag.

Just saying...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

too late. all of my convos here would end up being subpoenaed. dead in the water.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> too late. all of my convos here would end up being subpoenaed. dead in the water.


Too bad you don't use TOR.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > too late. all of my convos here would end up being subpoenaed. dead in the water.
> ...


I need Oz to create a holograph of me. then it could be accomplished.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 7, 2014)

Correction, you need the government to create the holograms.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I need to employ the "throw mama from the train" theory here.

Crisscross


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

_note that engineerboards.com does not condone the murdering of MIL's or other people...._


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 7, 2014)

Na, that's too much effort. Make plans with the wife and kids. If MIL doesn't like it, well it's too damn bad.

Now, the mil bad mouthing mrs nj in front of the kids? That shit needs to be delt with.

Good luck mike! This is one more reason I'm glad to not be you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

I missed my calling as an assassin. I think I would have been pretty good at it.

Only 2 ways to get onto Dex's "I want you dead" list:

Abuse the system for personal gain at the expense of the public (politicians, welfare queens, etc)

Worthless celebrities (Lindsay Lohan, Miley Cirus, Bieber, Paris Hilton, etc).

I just need to find a way to make it profitable, but still make my services available to the general public...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 7, 2014)

Dex, you should use one of those public donation sites like gofundme.com or whatever it is.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

paypal account would work well too


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd rather have the time off than selling it back.



Supe said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > either way, that is a decent options. granted it sux that you had been banking on the 60 hrs, but its a decent incentive regardless. we just get scrutinized if we ask for time off, or in certain cases asked to come in despite it
> ...


I played that game back in my automotive days. And learned that it really only happens if you allow it to.



Dexman PE PMP said:


> I missed my calling as an assassin. I think I would have been pretty good at it.


Add me to that list as well. In addition to "cyber warfare specialist".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'd rather have the time off than selling it back.


Having it is one thing, being able to use it is another. It's like saying, "I have a sailboat" but you live here:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

you could take a week off and then on your first day off go to IKEA?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

I still have to assemble the $hit we bought over the weekend...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

do you remember the pics of my basement bar? all that came from IKEA- took me several weekends..... Their kitchen cabinets I could now do blindfolded, but in the beginning I was a violent person...


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 8, 2014)

Our a/c was out from wednesdsy of last week until this past Monday. It annoyed me when we told the landlord about it on Thursday and she said the guy would be coming to look at it on Monday. It was a little cooler this past weekend, but still mid to high 80s in the house. I think the highest it got up to was 87. None of the rooms have ceiling fans. We had one floor oscillating fan. Anyways, the a/c guy and landlord came by on Monday. The a/c guy said he had been here back in June to fill it up with refrigerant. Apparently it has several leaks but the landlord keeps paying to have the refrigerant refilled rather than replacing the parts.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Our a/c was out from wednesdsy of last week until this past Monday. It annoyed me when we told the landlord about it on Thursday and she said the guy would be coming to look at it on Monday. It was a little cooler this past weekend, but still mid to high 80s in the house. I think the highest it got up to was 87. None of the rooms have ceiling fans. We had one floor oscillating fan. Anyways, the a/c guy and landlord came by on Monday. The a/c guy said he had been here back in June to fill it up with refrigerant. Apparently it has several leaks but the landlord keeps paying to have the refrigerant refilled rather than replacing the parts.


you (the landlord) should schedule another visit 3.5 months from now. those leaks aren't going to just go away.


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 8, 2014)

I know. It's very frustrating. My last landlord would just ok us to get things fixed and deduct it from the rent. This landlord seems more involved, which is ok, but also cheap.


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> I know. It's very frustrating. My last landlord would just ok us to get things fixed and deduct it from the rent. This landlord seems more involved, which is ok, but also cheap.




As I found out in short order, the cost of refrigerant for older AC systems is astronomical. He won't recharge too many times before he replaces the unit...


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 8, 2014)

You could move somewhere cooler  . I haven't run the AC or heat since September 12.


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 8, 2014)

If I was in MI, I'd probably have the heat on.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 8, 2014)

It's only been down to 57 degrees in my house.


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 8, 2014)

Brrrr.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought I would enjoy my year of renting but it really does suck...


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 13, 2014)

My car has a pretty major oil leak. My brother's friend who fixed my a/c let me know about it back in aug/sept. Car started making weird noises this past weekend. It was really low/out of oil. The guy said it would be $900 to fix since it's in a location that's hard to get to. Idk if this car's going to make it to 200k miles like I had hoped. 130k currently.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2014)

yeah those are a bitch to work on! Keep a few quarts of oil in your car.. How many "drips" are on your driveway each day?

I had to replace an oil pan on the jeep once (that was bent and leaking) an entire weekend under the car, wished I would have just paid the $700 they wanted to do it at the shop.


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 13, 2014)

There aren't any drips on the driveway so I'm sure that makes it even worse.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2014)

No drips? Does that mean you're burning oil?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 13, 2014)

Depends on the location and type of leak. I've seen cars go through a quart of oil in a day but not a single drip on the driveway. Because these systems are pressurized, you can develop a leak that only activates when the car is under hard acceleration or going up hills but will remain dry when idling.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 13, 2014)

I had a 2001 impala and it used around a quart every 1000 miles with no leaks,, found out later it had a defective head gasket and water from radiator was mixing with it in combustion chamber and causing oil to be consumed. Also was loosing coolant with no leaks in garage.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Depends on the location and type of leak. I've seen cars go through a quart of oil in a day but not a single drip on the driveway. Because these systems are pressurized, you can develop a leak that only activates when the car is under hard acceleration or going up hills but will remain dry when idling.


yup and it keeps the whole undercarriage rust free with the nice oil coating all over it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Qdoba's new Extra's aren't Extra anymore pricing is a bunch of BS. Yes they are still extra, you just raised the price $2 so we are paying extra, it was just built it into the base price. So now I pay $2 more and get no extras because what they previously charged extra for came standard on the vegetarian burrito that I always ordered.

If you want to raise prices thats fine, but don't call it something it isn't.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 5, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> If you want to raise prices thats fine, but don't call it something it isn't.




But then it wouldn't be effective marketing...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2014)

it's an insulting marketing ploy to those that can do simple math!


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 5, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> it's an insulting marketing ploy to those that can do simple math!




Not really, I've never eaten there so I wouldn't have noticed any price change, but the not paying extra would be an incentive compared to other restaurants, especially if their price over all is lower... most people also wouldn't take offense to a marketing ploy, they would also just assume that everyone else in the world must be stupid if they fell for it and move forward either by not ordering or ordering their food


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2014)

Qdoba really sucks, who doesn't even give you some free cheeps with a $8 lunch.. same for Chipotle...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 5, 2014)

never been there either


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2014)

Only thing Qdoba has going for it is their queso. Chipotle is better with everything else.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 5, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Only thing Qdoba has going for it is their queso. Chipotle is better with everything else.


this. I have never been a fan of the Q


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2014)

I love Qdoba. However, there is no Chipotle near here so I can't really compare.

I'm not entirely sure this was designed to screw over those bad at math. One of my coworkers gets all kinds of extras on his burrito so he loves this change. I've always been too cheap to pay for extras, but now I might start getting some guac. I think it may be an attempt to get people to keep coming back and try different things since now you don't have to pay for the extras whereas before your free options were limited and you could easily end up getting bored with the same handful of options over and over.

I do find it odd that some locations (the ATL airport) they do give you chips with your order, but others they don't. And just a tip, if you get a "naked" burrito (no tortilla), they'll give you chips for free.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently the Qdoba in our town couldn't get the math and marketing to work. It's now boarded up which is sad. I like Qdoba better than Chipotle mostly because of the Queso. They were more willing to put a little extra cheese and sour cream on, too. maybe that's why their closed now. I like Chipotle too but the "humanely raised" marketing crap annoys me. Like their chickens were happier in life than my chickens.Whatever, just give me my overpriced burrito. ldman:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2014)

Meat that is marinated in the tears of suffering tastes so much better...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2014)

This one is for you Snick.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 6, 2014)

OH MY GOSH is this work day ever going to end!?!


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Meat that is marinated in the tears of suffering tastes so much better...




That's why I like Qdoba.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2014)

So glad I sold some of my PTO back, my tax rate just wasn't high enough without it. 40% gone. F*ck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 11, 2014)

#%^&amp;@( how do you get the stink of frebreeze off? I have scrubbed my hands several times and I can't get the smell off. Minisnick had some surface wash only pillows that were a little smelly so i used frebreeze on them.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 11, 2014)

Bleach?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 11, 2014)

you could clean RG's truck that'll take are of that Febreeze smell and if it didn't you'd be glad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 9, 2014)

all 3 strands of christmas lights for the tree were only half working this weekend. so annoying.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> all 3 strands of christmas lights for the tree were only half working this weekend. so annoying.


this. cant figure out why. damn electrical engineers


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > all 3 strands of christmas lights for the tree were only half working this weekend. so annoying.
> ...




I bet whatever EE spilled the beans about putting in a shunt wire was drawn and quartered by the x-mas light manufacturers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > all 3 strands of christmas lights for the tree were only half working this weekend. so annoying.
> ...


we gave up and upgraded to LEDs. Our lights were probably 10 yrs old and didn't get used the last two christmases.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 9, 2014)

Supe said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




You can't parallel wire the mini incandescent lights because they are rated 2.5 V and would instantly blow if you applied line voltage to them. I suppose you could put in a 120:2.5 V transformer and then parallel wire them, but the losses at 2.5 V would be huge unless you used giant wire, so between the giant wire and the transformer the light string would be awfully expensive.

An alternative would be to use 120 V rated lamps--which is what they did back in the old days--but it's difficult to get them as low wattage as the 2.5 V lamps and you end up wasting a lot of energy.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 9, 2014)

We had a pre-lit tree where 2/3rds stopped working... we just wrapped more lights on to it


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> We had a pre-lit tree where 2/3rds stopped working... we just wrapped more lights on to it


Same thing happened to ours. I was too lazy to unwrap the dead ones and replace with new so I gave it away and bought a new tree. Just set up the new one and turned it on....it started to rotate. I didn't know that I bought a rotating tree. That would explain the funky plug in the oversized base (has a collar that permits rotation without wrapping up the cord). At least you can still have it lit without the rotation.


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2014)

If you want to protest global warming, STOP DRIVING YOUR FUCKING CAR EVERYWHERE.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2014)

csb said:


> If you want to protest global warming, STOP DRIVING YOUR FUCKING CAR EVERYWHERE.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2014)

shit, sorry. wrong protest


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> shit, sorry. wrong protest


Are you sure?


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 12, 2014)

The easiest way to reduce CO2 production is to kill all the people.


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2014)

But coal mining is totes fine.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2014)

my wife has actually ran into two people in parking lots cause they couldn't hear her car (prius) - actually they walked into her but it was still funny( low speed accident) we knew one of the persons..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't seem to have that problem...

http://vid44.photobucket.com/albums/f12/dexman1349/Camaro%202010-08-21/Misc%20Camaro%20Pics/Dynotest_zpsa1626e99.mp4 (the 0:45 mark is where it gets good)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The easiest way to reduce CO2 production is to kill all the people.


But if we kill all the golfers, won't that be bad for business?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2014)

I hate having sensitive skin...the bandaids needed to protect the 2nd degree burns are leaving a nice rash of their own. Damn adhesive chemicals...even the sensitive variety.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 22, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> I hate having sensitive skin...the bandaids needed to protect the 2nd degree burns are leaving a nice rash of their own. Damn adhesive chemicals...even the sensitive variety.


My wife has this issue too. Can you completely wrap the wound with gauze and then use the white medical tape over the gauze without it touching you skin?

Or use something like this?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2014)

Have you tried paper bandage tape? My MIL has sensitive skin and the paper tape works for her.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2014)

And, how did you get 2nd degree burns?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate having sensitive skin...the bandaids needed to protect the 2nd degree burns are leaving a nice rash of their own. Damn adhesive chemicals...even the sensitive variety.
> ...


adhesive = no go and that require a lot of guaze since it is my forearm



maryannette said:


> And, how did you get 2nd degree burns?




baking last week. oven door closed on a tray of cookies I was taking out. mr snick took the oven racks out so we could get the jelly cleaned up before burning/stinking the place up. He put them on the sink behind me and I didn't look when i put my arm on the edge of the counter to stand up...brushed up against the right out of the oven racks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 23, 2014)

The Christmas drama has already begun. My sister and her family are traveling here today. They were supposed to drop their stuff at my parent's house, then head over to my house for dinner with the whole family. They got a late start, so that plan has been scrapped. That would normally be a normal change in plans, but emotions are already running high.

My mom is pissed that my sister isn't staying longer than a few days, so them getting a late start has her all pissy. My dad acts like a jerk around the holidays. My BIL can't stand my parents, so he's always starting shit. My grandma has dementia, so she's like a toddler. I think my sister, grandpa, and I are the only sane ones, and I think we'll be taking care of that with alcohol for much of the week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 23, 2014)

^sounds like my mom. Glad we are staying home this year


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 23, 2014)

Good luck Wil. See u in the drunk tank.


----------



## csb (Dec 24, 2014)

That was my last weekend. I'll drink in your honor, Wil.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 24, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate having sensitive skin...the bandaids needed to protect the 2nd degree burns are leaving a nice rash of their own. Damn adhesive chemicals...even the sensitive variety.
> ...


Horse bandages? Lol I know they are interested the military medical kits but we use that on our dogs


----------



## frazil (Dec 24, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The Christmas drama has already begun. My sister and her family are traveling here today. They were supposed to drop their stuff at my parent's house, then head over to my house for dinner with the whole family. They got a late start, so that plan has been scrapped. That would normally be a normal change in plans, but emotions are already running high.
> 
> My mom is pissed that my sister isn't staying longer than a few days, so them getting a late start has her all pissy. My dad acts like a jerk around the holidays. My BIL can't stand my parents, so he's always starting shit. My grandma has dementia, so she's like a toddler. I think my sister, grandpa, and I are the only sane ones, and I think we'll be taking care of that with alcohol for much of the week.


That sounds rough! I was going to rant about our family drama but you've got me beat. Why can't we just have a peaceful holiday?! Good luck Will.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Yes, they are used on animals but also work well to hold gauze in place on people parts too...

It's not like comparing dog food to people food. Although some of the pet food these days looks pretty good.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 25, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Lumber Jim said:
> ...


Grass fed organic beef. Gluten free of course. Lmbo


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2014)

I made it through with lots of time away from the family with the sister and BIL, and lots of beer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2014)

So, since the Monday before Christmas, one and now all of the NJ kids have been sick with a cold and a horrible, bronchitis-like cough. It all started when we went a Christmas get together with another family. We walked in the door and their kid was all coughing and her voice was horse to the point where she couldn't talk. Really you didn't tell us $h!t about this?! But of course we would have been crucified upside down had we done that to them. People suck. So now, on Saturday we go into this coming weekend with all three kids sick. And the significance of this weekend? Just a birthday party for NJ #3 where we have been planning months and are expecting over 40 people and 20+ kids. Again. People suck.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2014)

^ yes they do. We were supposed to go to my cousin's Christmas Eve and she was talking to my SIL in the afternoon telling her how her (cousin)daughter had been throwing up all night but the party was still on. Ummmm NO! your kid's sick. We did a mad scramble and went to another cousin's house and banned cousin and daughter from showing up. Not sure it changed anything as my wife has been coughing at me and now I'm all congested with a nasty phlegm filled cough.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2014)

Mini-Buff 1 has strep (but is on antibiotics), mini-Buff 2 has RSV (but is improving), and Mrs. Buff is fighting a cold/strep/RSV. I am the only healthy one in the house. Mrs. Buff had a stomach bug on Christmas Eve, and the two kids started feeling crappy on Christmas. Mrs. Buff was better on Christmas, then got nailed again this weekend by the kids.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 30, 2014)

Which one are you??

http://www.acronymfinder.com/Project-Executive-(PE).html


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 1, 2015)

For those of us utilizing Tapatalk; don't upgrade to the newest version unless you want to claw your eyes out. What was once a great product has been stomped on and flushed down the toilet.

First, they got rid of pro and made everything ad driven (even if you bought a prior pro version, you weren't guaranteed VIP status); then they changed the layouts slightly, but it was still somewhat functional; now they changed it again and it is even worse! Large text and pictures take up ~60% of the screen; only 2 unread threads are visible and the icons have changed in a non-intuitive manner.

Time to either go the web browser route or find a different app to surf the forums!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not thrilled with the upgrade either and for the same reason, but unfortunately it's still better than the Web browser. So I'm stuck with it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL.....must configure correctly to achieve desired results...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2015)

damn plastic cut...worse than a paper cut


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm screamed out (on the inside), but will post here anyway. Was just informed that 2015 merit increases are indefinitely on hold. We don't know if / when we'll see it this year or, if we do, whether the raise will include prior months that were missed. This really, really sucks. Fuck those middle east assholes. Fuck them right in the ass, sideways, and with a chainsaw. Shit shit shit motherfucking shit. Personally I had a great 2014 performance wise including saving the company over $3 million... but it doesn't matter. Globally, everyone gets a pineapple up the ass because of those fuck sticks drifting on the highways in sand land. Assholes.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2015)

prayers sent...... :suicide:

We wont know about ours for another month..

Our office was asked to be 99% billable to cover some other slacker offices...99%........


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 12, 2015)

We were never expected to be more than 75% billable at my last consulting job because we were expected to do our own marketing. I hate writing proposals.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2015)

most of our production staff's billability goals are 90%, PM's are 70-80%, upper mgmt. is 50%.. They are just trying to get to the end of the year and make the numbers look good to the overlords...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2015)

Our billable goal is 80%. Any billable time we work over 32 hours per week nets us straight time overtime pay.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 12, 2015)

What is this "overtime pay" thing you speak of?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2015)

The greatest thing EVAR!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The greatest thing EVAR!


lusone:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> I'm screamed out (on the inside), but will post here anyway. Was just informed that 2015 merit increases are indefinitely on hold. We don't know if / when we'll see it this year or, if we do, whether the raise will include prior months that were missed. This really, really sucks. Fuck those middle east assholes. Fuck them right in the ass, sideways, and with a chainsaw. Shit shit shit motherfucking shit. Personally I had a great 2014 performance wise including saving the company over $3 million... but it doesn't matter. Globally, everyone gets a pineapple up the ass because of those fuck sticks drifting on the highways in sand land. Assholes.


Well just don't go to this extreme MS...


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2015)

Time to bail on the utilities, MS...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not in utilities. I make refrigerants and super acids. Another corporate branch services the oil and energy businesses. Since we're all under the same corporate name, we all get a piece of the ole dry pokey-poke.


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> I'm not in utilities. I make refrigerants and super acids. Another corporate branch services the oil and energy businesses. Since we're all under the same corporate name, we all get a piece of the ole dry pokey-poke.




I don't know why I was mixing you up with someone who was spending eternity at a sub-station it seemed. Sucks either way.

That's part of why I have stayed out of O&amp;G. While the Power industry is somewhat cyclical, it never dies. When fuel price goes up, efficiency retrofits go up. When the cost of natural gas goes down, HRSGs go up by the dozen. When the cost of gas goes up, you snag an occasional high efficiency coal burner or a nuke gets a green light. Then there's all the outage and D&amp;D work...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2015)

Now, I _was_ in utilities... for five dreadful years (in hindsight). Whoever thrives in and wants to be in the company I left is not someone I want to drink beers with.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 12, 2015)

Why are you blaming the mideast? Isn't fracking the culprit?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2015)

Mideast floods market with cheap oil and turns fracking (and further exploratory ventures for that matter) into an unprofitable business.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't stand using the phone for work. I tried to call a client 3 days ago, missed him, left a message...no problem. He tried to call me back, missed me, left a message, no problem. I tried no less than 15 times over the last 2 days to get in contact with that guy, to no avail. I didn't leave another message since we were just playing phone tag. Today, he calls me back, misses me, and leaves an angry message saying that I never called him back. Five minutes later, I get an email from my boss that this guy has called and thrown me under the bus for not returning his call. I call him back (29 minutes after he left me the 2nd message), and he doesn't answer.

While I was calling the first guy back, another client calls. As soon as I hang up the phone from leaving the message, I call the 2nd client back (2 minutes after he left a message), and he doesn't answer.

I've also been trying to contact a 3rd client for over a week, having left 3 messages, and she NEVER answers her phone when I call.

Why can't people just use email? Asynchronous communication is so much easier.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Or you could try scheduling a conf. call for an agreed upon day/time? Or would that involve more internet tube email black magic?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I can't stand using the phone for work. I tried to call a client 3 days ago, missed him, left a message...no problem. He tried to call me back, missed me, left a message, no problem. I tried no less than 15 times over the last 2 days to get in contact with that guy, to no avail. I didn't leave another message since we were just playing phone tag. Today, he calls me back, misses me, and leaves an angry message saying that I never called him back. Five minutes later, I get an email from my boss that this guy has called and thrown me under the bus for not returning his call. I call him back (29 minutes after he left me the 2nd message), and he doesn't answer.
> 
> While I was calling the first guy back, another client calls. As soon as I hang up the phone from leaving the message, I call the 2nd client back (2 minutes after he left a message), and he doesn't answer.
> 
> ...


I usually send an email saying "I got your message and tried calling at xxx time but did not get an answer so thought an email would be more effective than a voice mail." Then type what I need or provide a time for a conference call.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2015)

What a fucking day! My wife is sick with the flu and my goddam MIL gave me shit all morning for not staying home to help with the kids instead of going to work. I wrote my father off and told him to lose my jumper, and that I want nothing to do with him any longer. I fought with my boss over his shitty management of his projects, and lastly, I ran out of home heating oil. Fuck this day in the ass with a big rubber dick.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 26, 2015)

And I hope the wife feels better.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2015)

Mike: Yikes. Give the wife some NyQuil feed the kids and put them to bed and have a few shots. Tomorrow is another day. Hope things are better then


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been staring at the bottle of vodka. This may end badly


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 26, 2015)

Smile. (I don't really blame you for my rash... it could have been that other dude.)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't even scream, all I can say is UGH!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Why does tapatalk keep showing the same flippin threads as unread???

I read the thread in December and no one has added to it since then.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2015)

Does the thread in question have a poll? If someone votes in the poll, but doesn't post a new comment, the thread will still show as unread.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 16, 2015)

And this ^^^ seems to be the primary source of resurrection for 10-year old threads...


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2015)

So they teach you that to manage, you need to be able to "let go" and not micromanage.

Of course, it doesn't help when someone gives you the greenlight to approve something they have supposedly scrubbed like there's no tomorrow, and you spot a glaring error in about 30 seconds, you tend to not build much faith in your "underlings" as Dilbert would put it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

My morning so far (keep in mind her cubicle is across mine and I can't move):

- Listen to co-worker complain that her daughter is mad because she got her a regular iPad and not the iPad-Mini 3 (classic First World Problem example)

- Listen to same co-worker complain that she doesn't have money to keep buying her kids this stuff (she has a HS diploma and makes over six figures because she's great at playing the office game)

- Listen to same co-worker chat for 30 mins with friends about how great her dog is and that she must take it everywhere

I'm going to need a few Irish coffee's every morning if this crap keeps up...


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2015)

Why yes, thank you so much for your vessel "sketch." Your 3 black lines for the vessel shell and then your one line depicting the head radius is surely the ONLY information I need to develop a repair/replacement plan for an in-service ASME III NB vessel. To hell with those semantics like material type, thickness, or weld joint configuration.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 13, 2015)

Supe said:


> Why yes, thank you so much for your vessel "sketch." Your 3 black lines for the vessel shell and then your one line depicting the head radius is surely the ONLY information I need to develop a repair/replacement plan for an in-service ASME III NB vessel. To hell with those semantics like material type, thickness, or weld joint configuration.


Don't you know a sketch is all you need...and it doesn't even have to be dimensionally correct. They can "make it fit", according to a bean counter I work with.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 13, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Why yes, thank you so much for your vessel "sketch." Your 3 black lines for the vessel shell and then your one line depicting the head radius is surely the ONLY information I need to develop a repair/replacement plan for an in-service ASME III NB vessel. To hell with those semantics like material type, thickness, or weld joint configuration.
> ...




Reminds me of a purchase spec I put out for a silencer to be used on a marine vessel. The vendor who shall not be named sent back a sketch. When I told the PM that we needed to request additional information he wanted to move forward with the design and couldn't understand why we needed to wait. Sometimes I really hate PMs.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 13, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Me too...which is why I'm going back to doing mechanical work and away from PMing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 14, 2015)

I would like to think that experienced engineers understand the concerns of PMs. We get it - schedule/budget/quality is a concern for us too. However, in a ship where everything is space sensitive, wanting to move forward with a sketch that doesn't give you sufficient dimensions is foolhardy to say the least.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 7, 2015)

At what point did "checking" a job become "hey, he f'ed it up so bad we need you to re-engineer the whole job"?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2015)

About the time it landed on your desk.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Dex.


----------



## MA_PE (May 8, 2015)

Actually the reason calcs are "checked". It's unfortunate that they get to the final stages before anyone actually checks them. You'd think that someone was monitoring the fundamental concepts while they were generating them.

Oh well, more work for the consultants.


----------



## P-E (May 8, 2015)

I HATE THE F-ING MBTA. My morning train was cancelled and afternoon train late. Now signal problems.


----------



## MA_PE (May 10, 2015)

I thought they were supposed to be more committed to operating on schedule.


----------



## P-E (May 10, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> I thought they were supposed to be more committed to operating on schedule.


The T has always been a love/hate relationship. I love it when I'm drunk and hate it when I'm sober.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2015)

3 days in the Dominican Republic, forecasted rain for all of them!


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2015)

That blows Supe.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2015)

As much as I hate the beach, enjoy air conditioning, and hate con-artists and watered down drinks, it may be for the best.

I am not looking forward to arriving there though. I'm being told its one of these airports where all the flights come in at once, and the damned hotel shuttle waits for EVERYONE to make it through customs. 3 hours of sitting in an airport after landing.


----------



## P-E (May 11, 2015)

Supe said:


> As much as I hate the beach, enjoy air conditioning, and hate con-artists and watered down drinks, it may be for the best.
> 
> I am not looking forward to arriving there though. I'm being told its one of these airports where all the flights come in at once, and the damned hotel shuttle waits for EVERYONE to make it through customs. 3 hours of sitting in an airport after landing.


Sounds like 3 days of good rum.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 12, 2015)

I happen to like the DR. Roads suck though...it's a wild ride traveling over there. Get you some mamajuana while there...not to be confused with marajuana.

Mamajuana is supposed to stand for "momma wanna".


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 13, 2015)

Momma wanna marajuana?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 13, 2015)

lol.....maybe

The way people were offering it (it' goes in drinks)....nah. It's supposed to make women aroused.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 13, 2015)

All my projects have gone to hell.

And hell, all my home projects are on hold...friggin rain.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2015)

They just arrested an eighth grade teacher at the middle school my kids go to for sexually assaulting an eighth grader last year..,....


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> They just arrested an eighth grade teacher at the middle school my kids go to for sexually assaulting an eighth grader last year..,....


ok, I'll address the elephant in the room? was it a male or female teacher, and if female, is she hot?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2015)

If she is a hot female, she is not the elephant in the room.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2015)

good point


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2015)

I guess I should have clarified but it was a male teacher and a female plaintiff


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 13, 2015)

He will get the needle


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2015)

Teacher charged in sex assault of student

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/broomfield-teacher-christian-armstrong-charged-in-sexual-assault-of-13-year-old-student


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2015)

Creep


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2015)

This is one reason why I always go to school open houses, and introduce myself to my kids teachers and try to slip in that I am just a little crazy....


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> This is one reason why I always go to school open houses, and introduce myself to my kids teachers and try to slip in that I am just a little crazy....


That, and to check out the yummy mummies.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (May 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> This is one reason why I always go to school open houses, and introduce myself to my kids teachers and try to slip in that I am just a little crazy....


Only a little?


----------



## P-E (May 13, 2015)

It hurts with the yummy mummies if you get mad crazy.


----------



## Krakosky (May 17, 2015)

Yesterday morning I hit a door against my head as I was closing it. Bad depth perception? It didn't really hurt. Later in the evening behind my ear on the side of my head that I hit my head started to hurt and feels swollen. This morning that side of my face feels like a sinus headache. Not sure if it's from the swollen ear or what but it sure is annoying.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 23, 2015)

Had to work yesterday....normally only work Monday to Thursday. All my projects have major issues right now...from field issues in construction to design issues in engineering and shop fab. It's expected, but damn, not all projects at once!

I want to scream F... Y..!!! All the time lately. Refrain for obvious reasons. And my boss just gave me more. Yep, I'm staying in the PM group for now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2015)

hit the back of my heel on the sharp corner of the changing table leg yesterday while getting up off the floor in snickette's room. I couldn't walk for like 5 minutes. Wearing backless sandals today because wearing gym shoes hurts. still some slight swelling but it is so cold here at work no need for an ice pack.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Remind me never to take TWO summer graduate courses because they'll be "condensed" and will go quickly.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Remind me never to take TWO summer graduate courses because they'll be "condensed" and will go quickly.




But you are The Fox. You can't not kick ass.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2015)

You could always bribe your teachers with a delicious bass.


----------



## P-E (Jun 22, 2015)

Supe said:


> You could always bribe your teachers with a delicious bass.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Jun 22, 2015)

I've said this before on this thread, but I think it bears repeating. I hate websites with autoplay, especially when you can't turn of the ad, spam, useless newstory, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2015)

envirotex said:


> I've said this before on this thread, but I think it bears repeating. I hate websites with autoplay, especially when you can't turn of the ad, spam, useless newstory, etc.


Install AdBlock+ on whatever browser you are using. Problem solved.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 22, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > I've said this before on this thread, but I think it bears repeating. I hate websites with autoplay, especially when you can't turn of the ad, spam, useless newstory, etc.
> ...




wouldn't the news video still play?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## engineergurl (Jun 22, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>




asking... seriously, i thought those things were just for like the pop up ads


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2015)

They are, but I believe AdBlock will detect the nature of the auto-play video and block it accordingly. Will really depend on how the website is designed and the format of the video. It probably won't catch all of them but I'd say 90-95%.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 22, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> They are, but I believe AdBlock will detect the nature of the auto-play video and block it accordingly. Will really depend on how the website is designed and the format of the video. It probably won't catch all of them but I'd say 90-95%.


I am using Adblock...they still play. So tired of bloated websites with too much content.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 22, 2015)

I swear, the online versions of the major print media outlets (Washington Post, NY Times, etc.) remind me of the old websites that used to cram as many advertisements and animated gifs on them as possible. I've had a few articles that I clicked to from Drudge where a pop-up darkens the background (where the article I'm trying to read is) then the javascript crashes, so I can't close the pop-up. If you do manage to close the pop-up, there's usually a pop-under ad that runs a memory-leaking animated ad, slowing your computer down. The auto-play advertisement before the video news segment starts. If you close that, you still probably have a video ad somewhere along the right side of the screen. When you hit the back button to get back to Drudge Report, you go through a splash screen ad that was transparent when you clicked onto the site (Forbes is particularly bad about this).

I understand that online media is killing newspaper ad revenue, but they are insane if they think that people are going to continue to use their site for news content when there are so many ads you literally can't read the content you are after.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2015)

envirotex said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > They are, but I believe AdBlock will detect the nature of the auto-play video and block it accordingly. Will really depend on how the website is designed and the format of the video. It probably won't catch all of them but I'd say 90-95%.
> ...


http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/stop-auto-playing-flash-html5-videos-chrome/


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I swear, the online versions of the major print media outlets (Washington Post, NY Times, etc.) remind me of the old websites that used to cram as many advertisements and animated gifs on them as possible. I've had a few articles that I clicked to from Drudge where a pop-up darkens the background (where the article I'm trying to read is) then the javascript crashes, so I can't close the pop-up. If you do manage to close the pop-up, there's usually a pop-under ad that runs a memory-leaking animated ad, slowing your computer down. The auto-play advertisement before the video news segment starts. If you close that, you still probably have a video ad somewhere along the right side of the screen. When you hit the back button to get back to Drudge Report, you go through a splash screen ad that was transparent when you clicked onto the site (Forbes is particularly bad about this).
> 
> I understand that online media is killing newspaper ad revenue, but they are insane if they think that people are going to continue to use their site for news content when there are so many ads you literally can't read the content you are after.






I have no clue what any of this means, but I'm pretty sure this is why I'm always saying "I just wanted to read the stupid article!"


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2015)

You guys make me feel so much better about my hatred for the exact same shit. If I have to see one more "YOU'LL NEVER GUESS WHAT LAW THEY JUST PASSED TO MAKE XXX LEGAL IN YOUR STATE", I'm going to f*cking kill myself. These media sites are worse than Homer Simpson's Geocities page.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 8, 2015)

1 more stupid question from a client and I will go all Chuck Norris on someone.


----------



## P-E (Jul 8, 2015)

Hoping for a quiet late train ride home and an fn shania tw*t concert let out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2015)

^ just admit it, you were at the concert too.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> 1 more stupid question from a client and I will go all Chuck Norris on someone.


Seven red lines, Anderson.


----------



## P-E (Jul 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ just admit it, you were at the concert too.


Is that why I feel like a woman.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2015)

That don't impress me much.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 9, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ just admit it, you were at the concert too.
> ...


Based on the media, men feeling like women is the new hip chic happening thing to do.


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> That don't impress me much.




Perhaps the worst 13 hours of my life was a drive from CT to OH with a Shania Twain CD stuck in the radio of the driver's Suburban.


----------



## P-E (Jul 9, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Does that help my chances of getting the password to the girls forum?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 9, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


it had better, otherwise we'll stage a protest and get the courts involved.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 7, 2015)

Normally I tune this out but today it's driving me absolutely crazy. The females on the floor call their bathroom "The mall" because it's so brightly lit. Every freaking 30 mins I hear one asking, "Anybody going to the mall?" They literally ask until there is a group that needs to go. Are you freaking kidding me?

Is it five three o'clock yet?!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 7, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Normally I tune this out but today it's driving me absolutely crazy. The females on the floor call their bathroom "The mall" because it's so brightly lit. Every freaking 30 mins I hear one asking, "Anybody going to the mall?" They literally ask until there is a group that needs to go. Are you freaking kidding me?
> 
> Is it five three o'clock yet?!


Maybe they got some beer in there????


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 26, 2015)

This story is about my co-worker and his gf. The situation really sucks but highlights the importance of having insurance. I am wondering if they will be able to return to a normal life or if they will have permanent issues from their injuries.

http://www.winknews.com/2015/08/25/woman-involved-in-cuba-car-crash-to-come-home-to-florida/


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Krak. Hoping for a speedy recovery for both.


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2015)

The fact that my damned View New Content button isn't working is frustrating me to a level that is both inexplicable and inappropriate.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2015)

The problem with cloud-synced browsers now. There has to be one instance somewhere running that you might have over-looked. In your Google account manager, you should be able to see your connected devices. I recommend resetting all your devices and logging completely out. Then clear your settings, cache, and temp. files with CCleaner. Well you may already tried all this, something is obviously amiss and we need to keep trying other remedies.


EDIT: Never mind, seems the problem is fixed.



Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > try unchecking the "just items I follow" button thingy...
> ...


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2015)

I still blame Apple somehow.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 10, 2015)

Supe said:


> I still blame Apple somehow.




Remember when Steve Jobs made fun of other companies for using a stylus and now...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2015)

And for the low low price of $99. :blink:



> (Steve Jobs) It's like we said on the iPad, if you see a stylus, they blew it. In multitasking, if you see a task manager... they blew it. Users shouldn't ever have to think about it.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to be without a phone for a couple of days. The OTA update for my S4 broke my phone so now it won't get out of the boot screen. I contacted Google and they are sending a replacement, but it's not due to arrive until the 17th/18th. I have to see if I can dig out my old cell phone and find a full size Sim card or adapter.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Looks like I'm going to be without a phone for a couple of days. The OTA update for my S4 broke my phone so now it won't get out of the boot screen. I contacted Google and they are sending a replacement, but it's not due to arrive until the 17th/18th. I have to see if I can dig out my old cell phone and find a full size Sim card or adapter.


It's not rooted? Just install a new boot loader and/or ROM. 

What about a factory reset (w/ memory card removed)?


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 11, 2015)

No, not rooted. I might have to root my next one just in case.

I did a cache wipe and a full factory reset, but no luck.

edit: the worst part is I had just gotten the last power up on Pac-Man 256 and had leveled some of the other ones to level 6. Now I have to start all over.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Why is tapatalk showing me threads from 3 years ago as unread???????


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

my tapatalk seems to functioning odd today, maybe its trying to tell me I have work to do? pfftttttttttt


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 28, 2015)

FML...did my 15 PDH for license renewal, only to find out when I renewed online that I'm exempt from needing them, due to first time renewal.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 28, 2015)

How good is your license good for in TX SMott? We passed the same year and I don't have to renew until 2017.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 28, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> FML...did my 15 PDH for license renewal, only to find out when I renewed online that I'm exempt from needing them, due to first time renewal.


We can carry over 15 hrs in Ga.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> How good is your license good for in TX SMott? We passed the same year and I don't have to renew until 2017.


Yearly here in TX. And everyone renews at the same time, from my understanding.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 29, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > FML...did my 15 PDH for license renewal, only to find out when I renewed online that I'm exempt from needing them, due to first time renewal.
> ...


Can carry over 14, the ethics hour must be done each year and cannot carry over.

I signed up for online access to courses, unlimited for the next year, with the hopes of getting this year/next year/and year following out of the one subscription. Now I'm out a year, since I didn't need them this renewal period.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 29, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > How good is your license good for in TX SMott? We passed the same year and I don't have to renew until 2017.
> ...




I wish the states had a unified policy regarding PDHs. It would certainly make things a lot easier. I know NYS doesn't allow carry over of PDHs. Also the number of PDHs required is different by state. I know NYS requires 36, 1 of which must be an ethics hour.

&gt;&gt;scratch my head&lt;&lt;


----------



## envirotex (Sep 29, 2015)

The only thing that doesn't carry over in Texas is the hour of ethics. Have to do that every year.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2015)

MA has no PDH requirements so I got lucky there. That's one of the reasons I let my LEED BD+C expire and am just sticking with my LEED AP credentials.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> MA has no PDH requirements *YET*


Fixt.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > MA has no PDH requirements *YET*
> ...


:true:


----------



## P-E (Oct 2, 2015)

Teaming with a CM on a design build project. We know the client's max budget is $XX million. CM is submitting our proposal at $1.7 M over. We're toast.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 2, 2015)

They always have contingency money. ????


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> They always have contingency money.


That's what change orders are for.


----------



## P-E (Oct 2, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> They always have contingency money.


Contingency is $1M. Still toast.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 2, 2015)

Turn in the number with (VE) value engineering suggestions.


----------



## P-E (Oct 2, 2015)

VE suggestions were rejected. Toast.


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 4, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> ...


What site did you sign up for the classes on?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Krakosky said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...





knight1fox3 said:


> Here are some resources I've picked up along the way for my CEU's/PDH's:
> 
> http://www.pdhengineer.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 4, 2015)

I can confirm the 15 free PDHs with the NSPE membership. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2015)

They finally "upgraded" us to Office 2013, and I hate every f*cking thing about it, particularly Outlook.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

I hated it at first but it does grow on you


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Nov 9, 2015)

I had to upgrade last week. I agree it sucks. First I recommend: Window-u, use the computer without display, turn off all unnecessary animations. The typing animation in word is aweful.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2015)

OK, just did that. We'll see what it does.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh c'mon it's not that bad. It actually has improved the stability quite a bit so there's less program crashes causing lost data. Just sayin'.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2015)

We've actually found Excel to be considerably WORSE with regards to stability. Freezing, randomly deleted info from other tabs, deleted hyperlinks in tabs, etc. It's been a nightmare. We're also seeing considerably higher processing errors from word, where the file was saved as an earlier edition. You get a "found a problem with its contents" window, coupled with a blank document. It's been causing nothing but headaches for us, aside from the shitty ergonomics/attempt to blind its users with whiteness.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

but you get to look at a picture of yourself in the upper right hand corner of every windows program!

(for those of us that forget what we look like)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2015)

And all your settings are stored in the cloud! :thumbs:

LOL


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2015)

Like my naked pictures!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 9, 2015)

csb said:


> Like my naked pictures!


I need access to the cloud...


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 9, 2015)

My head is always in the cloud. Not naked pics here. Maybe my head should be in the gutter instead.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 9, 2015)

fts


----------



## P-E (Nov 9, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Like my naked pictures!
> ...


I fear it may be the same password as the girls forum.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2015)

I think I may have bruised my knee cap.  I thought I had more room under the kitchen table and tried to slide my chair closer to the table...yeah I didn't have that extra room and my knee slammed into the table leg..I couldn't move my leg for a couple minutes.  It hasn't swollen or turned blue but stairs are a killer as well as some sideways movements.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 2, 2015)

Fuck banks credit unions

Edit: fixed


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2015)

credit unions rock


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> credit unions rock


My credit union is the reason I am pissed this morning. They decided to turn my savings account into a "non-transaction" account and denied a transfer to my checking account (with another bank) resulting in multiple overdraft fees.  My bank (USAA) was awesome and refunded the fees.  Without my credit union savings account, I have no means to deposit money into my checking since USAA is an online bank.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2015)

how can they do that without letting you know?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 2, 2015)

I didn't find out there was a problem until this morning when I got an email from a credit card company saying my payment was denied. So I went to my bank (where I make all my payments from) and saw the transfer had been denied along with the addition of the NSF fees. So I called my bank, and after 45 minutes of working through things, they were able to determine that the transfer had been denied by the credit union on the grounds that the savings account was not a "transaction" account anymore. I had transferred funds between those same accounts just a week prior.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2015)

So did you exceed the maximum number of withdrawals from the savings account?  Or are they just not letting you take money out of it at all?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 2, 2015)

It was the first withdrawal this month. I have no idea why they were buttheads.  I ended up pulling cash out and depositing it into a different account that I can transfer with. Unfortunately, that other account is with the same bank, so we'll see if it works. If not, I'll have to find another bank.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 31, 2015)

Holy fuck this woman won't shut up.  It's one thing to say something with 5 words if 3 are necessary, but this bitch says 1,845,330,954,235,110,000 when 0 are necessary.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 31, 2015)

And she just keeps going.  I am drinking heavily tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Not Your Father's Root Beer?  LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 31, 2015)

Not strong enough. Mrs Dex got a salted caramel whiskey for Xmas that may do the trick.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2015)

Start clipping your toenails!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2015)

In sight of her


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

First thing she does this morning: get on the phone and tell the same fucking story again.  45 minutes later, she's still going. This is going to be a long week.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

sounds like some progressive discipline is in order!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2016)

got a papercut on my upper lip last night sealing an envelop...it still hurts


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 14, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> got a papercut on my upper lip last night sealing an envelop...it still hurts


Ouch.. I cut my lip shaving once and it took a looong time for it to stop bleeding.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2016)

just got a call from a Verizon customer service person to do an account check to make sure I was getting the most from my plan.  

- I noticed you are still using the phone you bought in 2010 and have a talk only plan.  Are you sure you don't want to add data or text to the plan?  Or update to a smart phone with a $100 credit towards the phone.  Aren't you experiencing battery issues with the phone, it is so old?

me- My phone is operating just fine and I have no intention on changing anything with my phone/plan until it dies thanks.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah but can you spam eb.com while waiting in line at parent teacher conferences?


----------



## akwooly (Feb 4, 2016)

snick that phone most likely will never die.  upgrade to a new smart phone and it won't last two years.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2016)

was getting coats and shoes on the kiddos this morning when I looked at the fridge and saw the reminder about picture day at school today.  doh!!  had to have minisnick run back upstairs and change clothes.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

hopefully you sent him in his Motley Crue t-shirt?


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 17, 2016)

Who the hell posts an "entry level" job with a 10+ year experience requirement?? How on earth is a person supposed to find a job anymore?!??!


----------



## P-E (Feb 17, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Who the hell posts an "entry level" job with a 10+ year experience requirement?? How on earth is a person supposed to find a job anymore?!??!


It's to justify the lousy pay that goes along with the position.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> It's to justify the lousy pay that goes along with the position.


this


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 17, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> It's to justify the lousy pay that goes along with the position.


It's fucking bullshit.  :angry:


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Who the hell posts an "entry level" job with a 10+ year experience requirement?? How on earth is a person supposed to find a job anymore?!??!


i wouldn't let that stop you from applying if you are willing to work for what the job is offering.  the worst they can say is no


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> It's fucking bullshit.  :angry:


But how do you really feel???  LOL

Apply anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

it seems its either that or they want 20 years experience and only want to pay $75,000


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2016)

Sometimes there just isn't enough coffee to put up with people's shit. Today is one of those days.

Is it bad that I'm already falling into the "part-timer's" mentality? I really couldn't give 2 shits about this job anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2016)

Theres always enough coffee....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 3, 2016)

Seriously considering a third cup at the moment...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2016)

RG got his cup this morning, which means calling him a dumbass is less likely to get you kicked...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2016)

sitting in a double wide field office trailer in kersey, co. always makes me feel dumb on the drive here.. coincidentally I am only 45 miles from where the Diner scene was filmed in Dumb And Dumber (Sea Bass) - although I haven't made the treck there yet to pay homage..


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 3, 2016)

I wonder what's the soupe du jour...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 3, 2016)

It's the soup of the day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Sometimes there just isn't enough coffee to put up with people's shit. Today is one of those days.


Unless you are able to add some hard liquor.  



Road Guy said:


> coincidentally I am only 45 miles from where the Diner scene was filmed in Dumb And Dumber (Sea Bass) - although I haven't made the treck there yet to pay homage..


That's awesome!  Take a few pics if you do go at some point!


----------



## cement (Mar 3, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Sometimes there just isn't enough coffee to put up with people's shit. Today is one of those days.
> 
> Is it bad that I'm already falling into the "part-timer's" mentality? I really couldn't give 2 shits about this job anymore.


the correct term is "Short Timer's Disease" or STD.  About 20% of the place I work is infected.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2016)

Fucking piece of shit bank.  I scheduled my mortgage payment to be made last Friday. Logged in this morning to discover my checking account bank denied the payment and hit me with an overdraft fee.  Only problem: I HAD THE MONEY IN THERE! Now on top of the overdraft fee, I now have a fucking late fee for the mortgage too. I swear I have to call this bank at least once a month to have them fix something. Fuck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2016)

that sucks!  givem hell


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

I would have a new bank by 4 pm today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2016)

The bank refunded the fees but said they denied the charge because of something pending on the account.  Only other thing that posted to my account was yesterday and there has been nothing pending. They can't tell me what the pending charge was or even how much it was for just that "there wasn't enough money".

To get the fees taken care of on the mortgage, I now have to write a letter to their Oklahoma main office requesting an "inquiry" into my account and they will let me know in 4-6 weeks after they receive the letter.

I'm so fucking pissed off right now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sucks.  I'd be raising hell with their management.  I'd also be demanding they pay the mortgage late fee if it were non-reversible.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2016)

bloody hell!!!  The piston on the screen door is bent again.  The damn fedex/ups drivers put packages between the doors without making sure the door will close and the wind catches the door and sends it flying...even with the chain.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2016)

my work computer is so ssslllooowwwwww this morning


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2016)

X2.  Not to mention it has shut off and restarted 3 times now on its own, because IT keeps pushing fixes to account for some virus that hit the network last week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 6, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> my work computer is so ssslllooowwwwww this morning


Take it home with you and swap out the drive for a SSD. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2016)

i forgot to put  my watch one this morning....I'm already lost without it


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> i forgot to put  my watch one this morning....I'm already lost without it


I didn't think millennials wore watches...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm not a millennial


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm a millennial, but I don't want to be.


----------



## P-E (Apr 20, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm a millennial, but I don't want to be.


You must then throw your Fitbit into the ocean, delete your Facebook account and trade your smart phone in for a flip type.   Then we can talk.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2016)

P-E said:


> You must then throw your Fitbit into the ocean, delete your Facebook account and trade your smart phone in for a flip type.   Then we can talk.


I don't own a Fitbit. I don't have a Facebook account. I don't have a smart phone. I wear a watch most of the time too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2016)

P-E said:


> You must then throw your Fitbit into the ocean, delete your Facebook account and trade your smart phone in for a flip type.   Then we can talk.


I couldn't tell you all the things a fitbit monitors because I don't own one and don't have the intention to ever get one, i tried using one of those fancy pedometers back in the day and after a day it sat on the shelf collecting dust.  I only have a FB account so the grandparents and family can see their grandkids photos and life events, and my phone is a flip phone.   

1982 does really seem to be the start of the millennial generation from my experience with people.  I know different studies use different dates, but that seems the perfect cut off.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2016)

I was born in 1981. I identify with generation-x more than millennials.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm just past that marker, but still identify more with Gen X than millennials.  And my facebook page is just cars, dogs, and fart jokes.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 20, 2016)

I was born in '85, but I listen to NPR.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2016)

damn i grabbed the books 1,2 and 4 of a book series instead of the first 3 from the library last week.  oh well it wasn't that great of a story anyways.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 1, 2016)

Why do schools wait until the end of the year to do everything...field trips, school programs/plays, etc. All in one freaking month!!! It's overwhelming!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2016)

because that's when they have time.  they have to cram all the required shit in as fast as they can to make sure they make all their deadlines


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 2, 2016)

Well, it sure makes the parents crazy. I can't wait for school to be out! 4 more weeks!!!!!

If they have met all the deadlines, why not end the school year early? Let my kid go on hikes and go fishing with her dad. She will actually learn something! And it's what she wants to do!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2016)

minisnick has a field trip this week, but other than that things haven't been too crazy.  in fact math homework has been not existent for like the last week.  just have the nightly book to read to him and his AR book he reads to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2016)

keeping up with the AR stuff over the summer so he doesn't forget will be a pain.  I need to go through his book shelves and see if there is anything his level.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2016)

I would imagine it has a lot to do with both the standardized testing they do in mid April plus whatever "snow" days they have left in the year.  The schools do as much as they can so the kids nail the tests (more funding), then once the tests are done then they basically relax for the rest of the year.  Remember, school is no longer about teaching kids, it's about getting them to pass tests to keep their funding.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 2, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I would imagine it has a lot to do with both the standardized testing they do in mid April plus whatever "snow" days they have left in the year.  The schools do as much as they can so the kids nail the tests (more funding), then once the tests are done then they basically relax for the rest of the year.  Remember, school is no longer about teaching kids, it's about getting them to pass tests to keep their funding.


This, is why we have been contemplating home schooling!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> This, is why we have been contemplating home schooling!


minisnick would shut down if we did this. home and school are two worlds that don't mix well.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 2, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick would shut down if we did this. home and school are two worlds that don't mix well.


Definitely depends on the particular kid and parent.  We homeshooled for a couple of years but having the same person be both parent and teacher wasn't working out all that well for us.  Like anything else in life, no single solution works best for everybody.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2016)

^very true.  we figured out early that minisnick will listen/learn better from a non-parental unit.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

Transitional ARD/IEP meeting today for my oldest....this will be like getting eyes gouged out. Still can't figure out why the school tries to reject the things I am wanting to provide for my kid. They aren't freakin paying for it! Lovely backwoods country town!


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2016)

hope it goes better than your expecting!   We had to do those with my oldest a long time ago, I used to think "wow you people actually get paid to be this stupid?"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

It went way better than expected. The permanent placement ARD/IEP is June 2. I keep pushing for the shadow, they keep fighting me. I had to say that this is medically necessary, or my insurance would not be covering it. And that I'm prividing this, and don't expect them to pay anything. I will not fight for them to pay for it, if they let the shadow in the school with her. Told them I would sign papers that this is for medical reasons, so that they won't have to pay for it. I could see a lightbulb go off when I said that, so I hope they finally see my point.

My kid is going from full time ABA/autism clinic, to public school. 

And I'm lucky, I get to go through these meetings for both my kids. Yay!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 3, 2016)

Shadow?  Is that like a aide of sorts to work with them in the classroom?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> Shadow?  Is that like a aide of sorts to work with them in the classroom?


Yes, it's a one on one aide. Typically when mainstreaming a special education child.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 3, 2016)

minisnick has one of those teachers his classroom.  She works one on one with 2 or 3 of the kids in his class.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

The shadow would only work with my daughter. The aides typically work with a few kids. That's the difference, at least in the school system here.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

Crap! I gotta get this operations guide written! 

I really hate the tri-role at work: project engineer/the only mechanical engineer/process engineer helper.


----------



## thekzieg (May 3, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Crap! I gotta get this operations guide written!
> 
> I really hate the tri-role at work: project engineer/the only mechanical engineer/process engineer helper.


If you want to hire a process engineer, my husband is looking for one of those jobs.


----------



## MetsFan (May 3, 2016)

My co-worker's last day was this past Friday (retirement).  I think he gave a 2 month notice and we still haven't been able to find a new engineer.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> If you want to hire a process engineer, my husband is looking for one of those jobs.


The "client" isn't allowing us to hire any more process engineers. The process engineers who work for the company direct, are all just out of college, and have a 4.0 gpa. Sometimes it sucks working with such "bright" people (no personality, know it all, who has no idea about real world).


----------



## thekzieg (May 3, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> The "client" isn't allowing us to hire any more process engineers. The process engineers who work for the company direct, are all just out of college, and have a 4.0 gpa. Sometimes it sucks working with such "bright" people (no personality, know it all, who has no idea about real world).


4.0s are the worst. My dad used to be in charge of hiring at his company and he would always throw out anyone who had above a 3.8 for that exact reason. No boss wants to hire someone who already knows how to do everything because they're probably doing half the stuff wrong, but they're too arrogant to admit it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

Well, the client I work for is replacing all of their retirees with fresh out of college 4.0 people.


----------



## thekzieg (May 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2016)

Bless their hearts.


----------



## csb (May 3, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It went way better than expected. The permanent placement ARD/IEP is June 2. I keep pushing for the shadow, they keep fighting me. I had to say that this is medically necessary, or my insurance would not be covering it. And that I'm prividing this, and don't expect them to pay anything. I will not fight for them to pay for it, if they let the shadow in the school with her. Told them I would sign papers that this is for medical reasons, so that they won't have to pay for it. I could see a lightbulb go off when I said that, so I hope they finally see my point.
> 
> My kid is going from full time ABA/autism clinic, to public school.
> 
> And I'm lucky, I get to go through these meetings for both my kids. Yay!


I help with a Health and Fitness Day that involves all of the third graders in the district coming together and going through various stations. There are a number of kids who have their aide with them and I feel for them on that day, because it's a lot of sound and visual input, but everyone of those kids handled the day like champs. Last year I noticed one boy had on noisecanceling headphones and his aide had him step out at one point to calm down, but he came back. It's happy for me to see them hanging with their classes and trying what they can. There was a boy today that wasn't participating in a station and when I walked by he told me, "I'm going to watch this one." I told him that it was awesome to make that choice. He also got a hug from our Miss America contestant.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 3, 2016)

Hey nothing wrong with us 4.0s! (that a few mistakes and a bit of mentoring won't fix)


----------



## mudpuppy (May 3, 2016)

I needed a little socializing when I got of school, but I don't think I turned out too bad for a 3.92.


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2016)

However it's the C students who run the world!


----------



## thekzieg (May 3, 2016)

Dammit! I should have drank more in college then...stupid B's.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 3, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Hey nothing wrong with us 4.0s! (that a few mistakes and a bit of mentoring won't fix)


This.



mudpuppy said:


> I needed a little socializing when I got of school, but I don't think I turned out too bad for a 3.92.


And this...

:thumbs:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> However it's the C students who run the world!


Thank God for that, or else I'd be hosed. [emoji41]


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 3, 2016)

Well, I graduated with a 3.541...yep, I know it exactly to that many decimal places. Supposedly I'm in the well rounded range. Which makes sense as I'm currently performing 3 roles.


----------



## MetsFan (May 4, 2016)

I don't remember exactly, but I think I was around a 2.5.  Those C++ and Bio-Engineering courses really kicked my ass.


----------



## thekzieg (May 4, 2016)

C++ was the worst.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> However it's the C students who run the world!


I doubt Donald Trump even managed Cs, but he'll probably tell you he made the school great again (just by being there).


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 4, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> C++ was the worst.


C++ is when I decided against computer engineering as a major.


----------



## MetsFan (May 4, 2016)

Ugh, I still have nightmares about pointers.


----------



## csb (May 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> However it's the C students who run the world!


Was this a Beyonce song? 

My GPA was high enough for a degree.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2016)

It's a road guy song...

Whenever I am around really successful people they never talk about how hard their classes in college were or what grade they got etc...

I got out with a 2.9, and that was being married and working three jobs, which would easily translate to a 3.9 if my mommy and daddy were paying for all of my college and I didn't have to work


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> C++ was the worst.


you betcha...that's why i took fortran at a local community college...probably the best advice my registration counselor gave me.  He had graduated from the same school and said here take this list of electives at your local CC it will be cheaper and easier.  by golly, I followed that advice and only had to take 11 credit hrs my last semester.  Just enough to be considered full time.  still only managed a 3.something...i think it was some form of a B.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2016)

I honestly don't remember what my college GPA was, but I was over a 4.0 in high school (AP classes were on a 5.0 scale).  I do know that it was low enough that I had to use my "major" GPA on my resume. That was largely due to an atrocious sophomore year where I pretended to be a ChemE major while living in a frat house.  Organic chemistry &amp; Thermogoddammits + binge drinking + video games do not equate to passing grades...


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I honestly don't remember what my college GPA was, but I was over a 4.0 in high school (AP classes were on a 5.0 scale).  I do know that it was low enough that I had to use my "major" GPA on my resume. That was largely due to an atrocious sophomore year where I pretended to be a ChemE major while living in a frat house.  Organic chemistry &amp; Thermogoddammits + binge drinking + video games do not equate to passing grades...


About sums up my freshman year, but add 6 days a week of practice/travel in there to go with it, and the sheer stupidity of signing up for the honors engineering curriculum...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2016)

I was also working full time and in the middle of a long-distance relationship with future Mrs Dex (we got married after our Junior years).


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> C++ is when I decided against computer engineering as a major.


For me it was the one after that, Object Oriented Java.   uke:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 4, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 3 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> >
> > C++ is when I decided against computer engineering as a major.
> 
> ...


Does that make you a slow learner, or a glutton for punishment? [emoji4]


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2016)

Not saying I didn't pass it.  I said, "I don't want to do this anymore."  LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 4, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not saying I didn't pass it.  I said, "I don't want to do this anymore."  LOL


Glutton for punishment it is. Lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Glutton for punishment it is. Lol


Indeed.  Then continued that trend with graduate school while working (2) jobs and running a small business.  LOL

What to do next?  PhD?   :screwloose:


----------



## Dark Knight (May 4, 2016)

Am not kidding here:

Had one Director that told us...

I would not hire any engineer with a GPA higher than 2.80. Why? Those 4.0, 3.9, 3.5 went to school and just did that with no life. Those with 2.8 went to school, they drank, they f$ck, they fooled around and still graduated. Those are the ones I want working for me.

That was many years ago and I had forgotten other things he said. He was very... :wacko:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 4, 2016)

I was a solid 3.3 had to maintain a 3.0 to keep "hope scholarship " in Ga


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 4, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> Am not kidding here:
> 
> Had one Director that told us...
> 
> ...


Well, I'd like to know how I got my 3.5 with that rationale? I mean, I partied like no tomorrow! Remember weekends where I didn't sleep at all from all the partying. My mom actually hinted once that she thought I might be an alcoholic.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 4, 2016)

Looks like you only did two of the three. I don't know. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE (May 5, 2016)

couldn't have been that good a party if you remember the weekends.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 5, 2016)

Today is killing me. Legs hurt from walking down 10 flights of stairs yesterday, for a friggin false alarm that was going off. I obviously don't use those muscles enough. And been at work 3 hours now, and it feels like I've been here for 12 hours already! Come on quitting time and hurry up.

Really could use an alcohol vending machine at work!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 6, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Today is killing me. Legs hurt from walking down 10 flights of stairs yesterday, for a friggin false alarm that was going off. I obviously don't use those muscles enough. And been at work 3 hours now, and it feels like I've been here for 12 hours already! Come on quitting time and hurry up.
> 
> *Really could use an alcohol vending machine at work!*


I think that's something we all can agree on SNAPE!


----------



## scatsob (May 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> It's a road guy song...
> 
> Whenever I am around really successful people they never talk about how hard their classes in college were or what grade they got etc...
> 
> I got out with a 2.9, and that was being married and working three jobs, which would easily translate to a 3.9 if my mommy and daddy were paying for all of my college and I didn't have to work


Got out with a 3.15 with one, then two, then three kids by graduation time. Will be paying on loans for a while but it was well worth it and turned out to be quite fun. 

Only managed a 2.8 in my biology degree from Berkeley but I only went there to run track and met my wife at the beginning of sophomore year. So the next 4.5 years were spent either training or with her. I don't remember much school in there.

I heard that "I only hire 3.0's because they are normal" bit from a guy at a career fair in college too. Thought it was kind of strange, because it discounts you fuckers that can drink all weekend and ace the test I spent all weekend studying for just to get an 85. But I also know that grades and good engineering are not necessarily mutually inclusive.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 9, 2016)

I always believed the "I only hire 3.0's because they are normal" stereotype is bullshit.  During my career as an engineer I have come across enough of all types to know there really isn't a definitive mold.

- I have worked with PhDs who couldn't find their way out of their cubicle without someone holding their hand

- I have worked with 4.0s who actually contributed better/more efficient ways to model/calculate and were damn good engineers

- I have worked with 2.8s / 3.0s who were absolute morons but I have also worked with 2.8s who were good engineers


----------



## Dleg (May 9, 2016)

^agreed.  I was a heavy drinker in college, and squeaked out a 3.3 or so. My first job in the oil field was a real eye-opener: I was hired and put into a training school (2 months in school, 6 months on the job) with 16 other engineers and geologists, most of whom were Masters and PhDs and a lot closer to the 4.0 mark.  And all but 2 or three of them were completely worthless when it came to actually doing the work, which was operating down-hole geophysical instruments from a huge, antique rack of computers and electronics, and figuring out what to change out when something went wrong (intentional sabotage designed to teach troubleshooting).  A year later there were only two of us left on the job - myself, a lowly state school grad, and a Canadian duplicate of me.  The PhDs, MSs and top-tier school grads had all left the job.  

So long story short: I don't think GPA means all that much, and different jobs require different skills.  I think what means more is a person's character and these days, it's hard to know much about that with a recent grad because it seems like "working" in HS and college is a thing of the past. For most jobs I've been involved with,  I'd hire an engineer with a 2.8 and a few shitty part time jobs under his belt than a kid with a 4.0 and nothing on his/her resume than a couple of cushy summer internships...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

Your degree will get you your first job.  Your first job will get you your career.

I haven't listed my GPA on my resume in years.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2016)

My rule of thumb was after 5 years, the GPA comes off the resume, never to return.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

^^^ If you have your PE, the GPA is irrelevant.


----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2016)

These days I wonder.  Not too long ago HR asked for an official copy of my college transcripts fort heir files to confirm my degree.  I'd been with the company more than 20 years at that point.  Thank all the resume liars and forgers for that one.

Around the same time, my wife's company was doing the same thing.  Again we'd been out of school for roughly 20+years.  When her HR department contacted the university they said my wife had attended but didn't have enough credits to graduate.  WTF, she went to graduation and has a diploma??!??  It seems the college converted their old written records to electronic and someon screwed up the entry for credits she had transferred at the time.  It took me demanding to speak with the head registrar and then the chancellor's office to get them to acknowledge that she had in fact graduated.  The process took about a month and my wife was getting heat from her employer and HR about falsefying info.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

lol, when I was trying to get a certified copy of my diploma for my NZ PE paperwork, the registrar's office wouldn't process it because I still had a hold on my account from the athletic office. They said I shouldn't have received the original diploma nor attended graduation because the hold pre-dated the graduation. I had to call the athletic office and they just wrote it off. It was so long ago that they didn't even have records of why the hold existed. She assumed it was probably because I didn't turn in my lock to the equipment manager at the end of the year. I didn't even remember the class...


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2016)

When I finally took my gpa off my resume, I had to provide my transcripts anyways.


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2016)

Dex you should drop a lock off at school B4 you leave!

In all my 18 years since getting out of college I have never listed my GPA or had to provide transcripts for engineering jobs.

Except for a job I applied for with the FBI - but I was like what's he point? Don't you know that info already?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 17, 2016)

i should have worn a skirt today.  pants are rubbing my knee and it hurts.  While looking through the food cabinet last night for a can of black beans (tacos for dinner), a glass jar of spaghetti sauce fell off the shelf and was headed straight for the top of snickette's head.  I managed to push it away from her, but it hit the top of my knee instead.  I couldn't move my knee for a couple minutes there.  It was already bruising last night.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (May 24, 2016)

MA added the option to renew your license online.  The problem is it's not very easy to manage.  I still had my old company in my records and even though I deleted it, I can't add a new one.  I think I'm just going to send in my paper copy and be done with it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 16, 2016)

my elbow gave out on my at pilates class this morning for no apparent reason.  it hurts!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 1, 2016)

got the theme song to my little pony stuck in my head....damn it


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 10, 2016)

WTF...how does a grown woman miss the toilet and get shit all down the front porcelain...gross people.


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> WTF...how does a grown woman miss the toilet and get shit all down the front porcelain...gross people.


We had a mystery shitter that we suspected and confirmed when our company split and he was moved towards the other building.  I swear, the guy must have just hung his legs over the front of the stall door and done his best Jackson Pollock impression on more than one occasion.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2016)

just lovely, snickette is intolerant of mosquitto bites just like her brother.  I had to put her the lightest long leggings i could find in her drawer just to keep her from scratching her legs to pieces....too bad it is going to be a 100+ heat index sort of day.  the bites welt up to about the size of a 50 cent piece.


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2016)

I pretty much live off of the Equate brand jumbo-sized aloe vera with lidocaine in it during the warmer months...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Supe said:


> I pretty much live off of the Equate brand jumbo-sized aloe vera with lidocaine in it during the warmer months...


I coated her legs with benadryl anti-itch gel last night and this morning.  The compression from the leggings seems to help too.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2016)

while we do have some bugs, I do not miss mosquitos one bit!  Although we have a shit load of yellow jackets this year. I have filled up 5 of those wasp / yellow jacket catchers twice this summer..


----------



## envirotex (Aug 17, 2016)

maryannette said:


> *[SIZE=18pt]AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGG!!!![/SIZE]*


This.  That is all.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 23, 2016)

Direct TV SUX!!

One of my DVR's kept crashing every few hours, so I called Direct TV twice trying to get a free replacement box, but they wanted to come by and change out my whole system or charge me $200.00 for a new box. So I went on eBay and bought a new 500G hard drive for $32.00, changed it out in an hour, and now it works like new. My wife told me how smart I was??


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2016)

bashed my pinkie this morning on the pantry shelf...still a little swollen and a blood blister formed.  Taped it to the ring finger so I don't use it...typing was a killer this morning.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 12, 2016)

Sick of people today, all of them, f-ing people and thier attitudes, and holier than thou mentality, and gotta show em mentality, and gotta prove something mentality, and stuck up mentality, and goody goody two shoes mentality, and look how important I am mentality...all of em, sick of people!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2016)

I would take a very long lunch!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 12, 2016)

people suck!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep, never having my taxes done by an accountant again. Received a letter from the Internal Robbery Service that we own something like $875 more from our 2014 return. ldman:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep, never having my taxes done by an accountant again. Received a letter from the Internal Robbery Service that we own something like $875 more from our 2014 return. ldman:


they are just getting to the 2014 return NOW?  or did you submit it late?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2016)

i'd demand a refund from the account for the error


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> they are just getting to the 2014 return NOW?  or did you submit it late?


I know, right?! And we always submit as soon as we receive tax forms in the beginning of Feb.



snickerd3 said:


> i'd demand a refund from the account for the error


At the very least I'm asking them to review the discrepancy on their own dime.


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 11, 2016)

Direct deposit didn't go through this morning...Thanks Trump.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Direct deposit didn't go through this morning...Thanks Trump.


Sorry, but if we follow his predecessor's thought process, it will be Obama's fault for the next 8 years.

P.S. sorry about your paycheck.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 11, 2016)

It's a federal holiday, a lot of the banks are closed.  My wife would normally be paid today and I was surprised to see her check was deposited yesterday instead.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 28, 2016)

ARGH why did a heart attack or stroke or something of the like have to kill my cat unexpectedly yesterday?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow, that sucks leggo. My parents lost their cat several months ago to a blood clot. It's hard enough to lose a pet due to old age but when they pass unexpectedly it's extremely difficult.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 28, 2016)

X2.  sorry to hear about your cat.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2016)

@leggo, sorry to hear about your cat. It's amazing how they become part of the family.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2016)

Yuck, sorry to hear that leggo. Pets become family members too. Condolences.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, all! It's not fun, but life must go on. At least he had a good life while he was here!


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2016)

leggo said:


> Thanks, all! It's not fun, but life must go on. At least he had a good life while he was here!


so so sorry to hear ♥


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh no!!!!! How awful! Sorry, @leggo.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 25, 2017)

it's only thursday!!!  I thought it was Friday for a little bit this morning.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 31, 2017)

Not looking for pity, just need to vent a little of the past week or so.

7/19 - house main drain doesn't work.  All fittings under house leaking.  Discovered toilet leaking at floor.

7/20 - plumber came out and discovered the main pipe collapsed.

7/21 (Friday, mind you) - plumber came back out and fixed all piping.  I left work at 8 PM.  A/C sh*t the bed.  Mom said the biopsy of her lung mass is cancerous and is of past pancreatic cancer cells.

7/22 - no A/C

7/23 - no A/C.  Repaired floor at toilet flange and replaced toilet in 90 degree house.

7/24 - I had interviewed a week prior for superintendent position in same plant I am currently.  Everyone picked me as the obvious and "no brainer" choice.  Hiring manager (my boss's boss) told me I didn't get the position.  Told him everything but "go fly a kite".  A/C fixed by time I got home 30 minutes later.

7/25 - stayed home and worked puzzles and played Legos with kids and wife because F work.

7/26 - 7/30 - numb to work and some of life.  Mom to visit radiation oncologist on Tuesday to find out what her options are.

Today my pissy work attitude has returned and is difficult to shake.  I'd like to care about stuff that's going on, but I can't.  Boss's boss wanted to talk to me this week about potential opportunities with HR, but unless there is something definite, I'll be looking elsewhere for greener pastures.


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your mom, MS.  Hope they're able to find a path forward.  Sorry about the job opportunity also - sure seems like when it rains, it pours.  Hopefully your boss can find some new opportunities for you.  Did they provide any inkling as to why you were passed over when you were the obvious choice?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm sorry about the poop storm you're going through. The Lego and puzzles made me smile though. I went through something similar recently regarding a promotion at work. While it sucks to feel unappreciated by upper management and wonder if you even have a future at your company, it really does make you shift your priorities to the things you have control over in your life, like the quality of your relationships. F work and F what management thinks you deserve. You define your own success.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 31, 2017)

MS:  Sorry to hear about the crappy week you went through.  Hang in there.

T &amp; Ps that your mom gets some good news at the Dr's.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 31, 2017)

Supe said:


> Did they provide any inkling as to why you were passed over when you were the obvious choice?


The other guy "wanted it more".


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your mom MS.  

Sorry to hear about that promotion too.  Here's hoping it leads to some good opportunities outside the company.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 31, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> The other guy "wanted it more".


BS answer. What do other people think?


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> The other guy "wanted it more".


WTF?  How did they determine that?  Is there a quantitative "wantitmore" scale that HR has that I wasn't aware existed?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry about the news about your mom MS.

F that other guy too.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 31, 2017)

@Master slacker


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry for the sh!tty work situation. F the boss's boss.

T &amp; P on for your mom. I hope that that situation has a positive outcome.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2017)

It's not your bathroom...don't go stinkin' it up with your christmas potpourri scentsy shit.  Use that garbage at home, not the work bathroom.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> It's not your bathroom...don't go stinkin' it up with your christmas potpourri scentsy shit.  Use that garbage at home, not the work bathroom.


I would seriously write a corrective action if someone sprayed that shit here.  I'd start hyperventilating.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2017)

Supe said:


> I would seriously write a corrective action if someone sprayed that shit here.  I'd start hyperventilating.


if it were a spray it would eventually go away.  THe scenty stuff is lightbulb warmed tray of scented wax.  I turn it off everytime I am in there.  someone keeps turning it back on.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2017)

Remove light bulb tray, walk fifty feet away, throw in random garbage can.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2017)

Supe said:


> Remove light bulb tray, walk fifty feet away, throw in random garbage can.


Ha!  I don't know that I could morally do that....those scentsy warmers are like $30-$50 a pop.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 14, 2017)

Just turning it off may be a little too passive, perhaps you should leave a note to ask the person who put it there in the first place to remove it...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2017)

engineergurl said:


> Just turning it off may be a little too passive, perhaps you should leave a note to ask the person who put it there in the first place to remove it...


If it stayed past today, that was going to be my next move.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> Ha!  I don't know that I could morally do that....those scentsy warmers are like $30-$50 a pop.


Then they'll learn a valuable lesson!  One valued precisely at $30-$50!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2017)

someone has changed their perfume/cologne or there are visitors in the area.  My nose is tingling  and i've suddenly started sneezing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 1, 2017)

Goodbye 95.5 WBRU. You've been my go to alternative rock station since the early 90's. Now you're 95.5 WLVO a Contemporary Christian station. I'll be changing all my presets to 92.9 to pick up WBOS, Boston's Alt Rock.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 1, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Goodbye 95.5 WBRU. You've been my go to alternative rock station since the early 90's. Now you're 95.5 WLVO a Contemporary Christian station. I'll be changing all my presets to 92.9 to pick up WBOS, Boston's Alt Rock.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 1, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Goodbye 95.5 WBRU. You've been my go to alternative rock station since the early 90's. Now you're 95.5 WLVO a Contemporary Christian station. I'll be changing all my presets to 92.9 to pick up WBOS, Boston's Alt Rock.


Ugh, I know the feeling!


----------



## User1 (Sep 1, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Goodbye 95.5 WBRU. You've been my go to alternative rock station since the early 90's. Now you're 95.5 WLVO a Contemporary Christian station. I'll be changing all my presets to 92.9 to pick up WBOS, Boston's Alt Rock.


lol that de-escalated quickly


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 1, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


>


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2017)

^^^ You really need to learn better gun handling techniques to deal with that kick-back...


----------



## Supe (Sep 5, 2017)

I remember when Radio 104 disappeared in the New England area.  It turned into a rap station on April Fools day, so everyone thought it was a joke.  Until it didn't come back...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2017)

wow...I'm really out of it lately.  Got a box in the mail from amazon yesterday and I didn't even remember everything I bought.  The email today saying the something else was on the way was a total what the hell else did i buy moment


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2017)

I do that all the time, especially since I tend to buy little crap and have it shipped same/2nd day in lieu of going to the store for something.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2017)

@Road Guy  I hope all my amazon link purchases have been going through.  It's hard to see once you click the cart as the eb.com disappears from the web address


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

I will check! &amp; Thanks!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

it no longer tells me what people ordered anymore, just that there were 4 shipments this past month


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2017)

stupid privacy rulz...I think I had 2 in august and 2 so far in sept.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2017)

So now we can resume buying pr0n using the Amazon link without shame.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> So now we can resume buying pr0n using the Amazon link without shame.


Or that 55 gallon drum of personal lubricant from Prime Day!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

Supe said:


> Or that 55 gallon drum of personal lubricant from Prime Day!


It was a really good deal.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 21, 2017)

Too bad it didn't last long.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 21, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> Too bad it didn't last long.


Dude, you don't have to use so much when you're jackin it.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> Too bad it didn't last long.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd rather not see what was done there...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2017)

any ideas why i get this instead of the normal eb.com??  it is the same for chrome as ie


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> any ideas why i get this instead of the normal eb.com??  it is the same for chrome as ieView attachment 10147


That looks like the "archived" version of the page. And perhaps your browser(s) was inadvertently put into compatibility mode. In Chrome, navigate to the system menu (3 dots in top right-hand corner) and select "more tools", then "clear browsing data". Follow the prompts then close out all Chrome browser windows and see if the issue is fixed.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2017)

I've also had it pop up that way a time or two, but it was usually when the boards were coming back up after an invision SNAFU.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2017)

tried all that, still nothing  I even tried the troubleshoot compatibility and it didn't stick.  ie is the way.  i think the latest update they pushed last week screwed with everything


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> tried all that, still nothing  I even tried the troubleshoot compatibility and it didn't stick.  ie is the way.  i think the latest update they pushed last week screwed with everything


A couple more things to try with Chrome. I assume you are logged in with your Google account by default when you open Chrome? If so, try logging off completely, closing all browsers, then re-open and log back in to see if that changes anything. 

As a last ditch effort, you could restore back to default settings but that might do more harm than good in the way you have things already configured. This can also be done with IE.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2017)

nope, don't usually log in so I tried logging in to see if it would do anything.  Still a big nope.  I had already tried the restore thing.  I think I'm just screwed.  the same thing happens when I plug the laptop onto the internet cable...there must be an admin setting that I don't have access to.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> nope, don't usually log in so I tried logging in to see if it would do anything.  Still a big nope.  I had already tried the restore thing.  I think I'm just screwed.  the same thing happens when I plug the laptop onto the internet cable...there must be an admin setting that I don't have access to.


It's almost like they disabled some of the browser add-ons with respect to running java script and such. I assume you can't re-install Chrome altogether, correct?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2017)

did this start in just the last week?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> It's almost like they disabled some of the browser add-ons with respect to running java script and such. I assume you can't re-install Chrome altogether, correct?


tried that too



Road Guy said:


> did this start in just the last week?


late last week


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> tried that too


Wait, wait, wait. I'll need more detail than that as to how you went about uninstalling then re-installing. Windows isn't smart enough to remove all remnants of a program.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait, wait, wait. I'll need more detail than that as to how you went about uninstalling then re-installing. Windows isn't smart enough to remove all remnants of a program.


control panel settings via the windows icon in the bottom left corner.  The uninstall programs

I noticed that cuz when i reinstalled it, my bookmarks were still there


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

This project is going to drive me insane!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

So, the fiance and I still don't have our Thanksgiving flights to the east coast. If it were me, we'd have had them several weeks ago.

Two weeks ago, I found relatively great flights for a relatively okay price, but we couldn't book them then, because the fiance's point bonus for getting the Chase Sapphire preferred card didn't settle until this week. We've been checking daily since last week, in anticipation, and prices have raised for those flights about $250 because they're the only really good ones flying from SFO directly to DCA on the days we're looking to book. Now we're probably going to be stuck flying Frontier at least one way (with a layover in Denver) and flying out of IAD coming back.

Grr! At least the fiance is buying my ticket because I've secured our New Year's plans (four nights in South Lake Tahoe, including 3-day passes to the Snowglobe Music Festival!).


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> So, the fiance and I still don't have our Thanksgiving flights to the east coast. If it were me, we'd have had them several weeks ago.


you've done google flight search and momondo for price comparisons? it doesn't look like skiplagged is going to help at all. Is he booking through the ultimate rewards portal for the 25% boost on points value?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the momondo rec, @thejulie_PE! I hadn't heard of that site.

You solved my rant! We apparently now have our flights.  :thumbs: (wow, I feel like kf)


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Thanks for the momondo rec, @thejulie_PE! I hadn't heard of that site.
> 
> You solved my rant! We apparently now have our flights.  :thumbs: (wow, I feel like kf)


cool. momondo is a rec i got from signing up for scotts cheap flights. i'm excited to be more spontaneous with my travel adventures


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Well, at least I hope we have the flights... We ended up booking on some kind of random site (Go Travel 123, have you ever used that site, @thejulie_PE?)... Now doing some research and I'm not optimistic that the price we got there is either,

1. the price we will actually end up paying, or

2. actually going to get us tickets.

The adventure continues!


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Well, at least I hope we have the flights... We ended up booking on some kind of random site (Go Travel 123, have you ever used that site, @thejulie_PE?)... Now doing some research and I'm not optimistic that the price we got there is either,
> 
> 1. the price we will actually end up paying, or
> 
> ...


did you find it through momondo? I have never booked through them. Did fiancee use his CSP to book? I would wait a day or two until you get a confirmation number for the airline, then call the airline directly and confirm that you have seats and what the itinerary is. It's probably fine, just might be more of a headache with checked bags and seat assignments than you're used to. I would guess checked baggage is not included, and maybe even carry on personal items, depending what airline it's booked through.

I usually search through google (and now momondo) and then book directly with the airline for peace of mind.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Forgot to mention, he'll have the protection of the CSP if something goes awry and you want to make a claim and get your money back.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> did you find it through momondo? I have never booked through them. Did fiancee use his CSP to book? I would wait a day or two until you get a confirmation number for the airline, then call the airline directly and confirm that you have seats and what the itinerary is. It's probably fine, just might be more of a headache with checked bags and seat assignments than you're used to. I would guess checked baggage is not included, and maybe even carry on personal items, depending what airline it's booked through.
> 
> I usually search through google (and now momondo) and then book directly with the airline for peace of mind.


Yes, found through momondo, but it took us to a different site, which is not one I had heard of before (and that has maybe two good reviews to a dozen bad reviews) where he booked it without exactly consulting me first.



thejulie_PE said:


> Forgot to mention, he'll have the protection of the CSP if something goes awry and you want to make a claim and get your money back.


Good to know! We're newbies to this card. I just have my BofA travel card, which is only really good because I have other accounts with BofA.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Yes, found through momondo, but it took us to a different site, which is not one I had heard of before (and that has maybe two good reviews to a dozen bad reviews) where he booked it without exactly consulting me first.
> 
> Good to know! We're newbies to this card. I just have my BofA travel card, which is only really good because I have other accounts with BofA.


most decent credit cards these days have at least that kind of protection - you didnt get what you paid for or whatever, so you submit a claim and are not liable for it. i bought what I thought was a legit MK purse once and it was NOT and the company didn't respond to me to accept the return so I had chase go take their money back . 

what the CSP also has is trip delay insurance. if your flight is delayed 12 hours or overnight, you get some allowance for reimbursable expenses (i think it's 500 dollars, so you can get dinner, a hotel, etc). i've started diving into using sign up bonuses to fund better and more travel, so i've been doing tons of research!!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Smart!

I would get the CSP too, but I don't think it makes sense when most of my traveling (at least by plane) is done with my fiance anyway.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Smart!
> 
> I would get the CSP too, but I don't think it makes sense when most of my traveling (at least by plane) is done with my fiance anyway.


I can turn you on to a whole world of information if you are interested in it. but most of the big bang of benefits is in sign up bonuses. 

Here's a FAQ from scotts cheap flights to ease your worries about your recently booked travel: https://scottscheapflights.com/online-travel-agencies-otas-faq/


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Another update!

We got a reservation confirmation from Alaska Airlines, and our flight confirmation shows up on Alaska Airlines' website. So that gives some peace of mind!

We don't have any seat assignments or anything, which is a little worrisome... I haven't flown Alaska before. I'm not familiar with how they do that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2017)

If you check in a little early, they can oftentimes accommodate most seating requests. I'd rather show up at the airport a little early if it means I get a better seat.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If you check in a little early, they can oftentimes accommodate most seating requests. I'd rather show up at the airport a little early if it means I get a better seat.


Yeah, except maybe if you're flying the day before Thanksgiving!


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

have you tried to log in with your confirmation on alaska and see if you can choose your seats? if that option is not available, you can call and have a representative select them for you, for a fee, which is probably like 25 bucks a seat or something. maybe less. have never done it, just know it usually can be done.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

if you click manage reservation in your confirmation email you should navigate to a page that has this :

View attachment 10200


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks again, @thejulie_PE! That wasn't showing up as an option at first, but when I went back around through the airline website, I was able to select them. They're exit rows, but don't seem to cost any more money, which is the surprising part to me.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

that's why i ♥ alaska and southwest. and luckily, being on the west coast, both of these airlines frequently fly where we wanna go, and fight for our business


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

booked an international flight for 2. friend wanted to join us. booked for 1 more. random purchases.2 days later, book flight in ecuador for 3.

haven't received flight tickets (confirmation yes, but they send individual emails afterwards? or did after first flight, same airline)

look at my cc online. shows initial flight for 2 then 1 and all following transactions as pending. i call chase, ask to make sure they don't have any flags or questions about the purchases, because i'm planning a trip for 3 and will be making many purchases. they say nah youre good.

make purchase at best buy online. CARD IS DECLINED FOR FRAUD.

yo, i JUST called you to tell you all the stuff i'm buying and you flag this purchase? I mean I'd rather have it flagged than be responsible for an actual fraudulent charge but come ON. haha.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Best Buy must not have been in line with all the travel purchases, so they probably were like WTH?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 27, 2017)

Chase is is the worst.  I had some random charges from Germany a couple years ago that posted and credited back, and then a couple months later some other low dollar purchases that I didn't make.  I had to call them and say, hey I didn't make these.

I've hard card numbers stolen from Amex (twice) and Capital One and they were both on top of it, calling me, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Chase is is the worst.  I had some random charges from Germany a couple years ago that posted and credited back, and then a couple months later some other low dollar purchases that I didn't make.  I had to call them and say, hey I didn't make these.
> 
> I've hard card numbers stolen from Amex (twice) and Capital One and they were both on top of it, calling me, etc.


Curious if these were Visa and/or MC and whether or not if they were chip-activated.


----------



## User1 (Oct 27, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Chase is is the worst.  I had some random charges from Germany a couple years ago that posted and credited back, and then a couple months later some other low dollar purchases that I didn't make.  I had to call them and say, hey I didn't make these.
> 
> I've hard card numbers stolen from Amex (twice) and Capital One and they were both on top of it, calling me, etc.


i've typically had great experiences with chase. they've caught every fraudulent attempt. and when i was working in nyc and wouldn't receive a replacement card shipped to my house, they kept the frauded one open just only allowed to be used in nyc. I made about 3k worth of purchases in 2 days, so I am glad they flagged it, considering the possible alternative!

BoA is a PoS tho.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> i've typically had great experiences with chase. they've caught every fraudulent attempt. and when i was working in nyc and wouldn't receive a replacement card shipped to my house, they kept the frauded one open just only allowed to be used in nyc. I made about 3k worth of purchases in 2 days, so I am glad they flagged it, considering the possible alternative!
> 
> BoA is a PoS tho.


Conversely, I've had great luck with BoA! Seriously. I've had fraud on my account twice, and they have been the ones who alerted me it was happening. Now I have email alerts (which I set up myself) that go out for any charges over the amount I set, and any charges outside of the country. They also send me a text if several (usually three) purchases are made in rapid succession, and I can just text back whether I made the charges or not. If I didn't, they freeze the account and send me a card that, in the past, got to me within two days.


----------



## User1 (Oct 27, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Conversely, I've had great luck with BoA! Seriously. I've had fraud on my account twice, and they have been the ones who alerted me it was happening. Now I have email alerts (which I set up myself) that go out for any charges over the amount I set, and any charges outside of the country. They also send me a text if several (usually three) purchases are made in rapid succession, and I can just text back whether I made the charges or not. If I didn't, they freeze the account and send me a card that, in the past, got to me within two days.


yeah, chase does that for me. 

My BoA saga was in 2011 when I transferred $10,000 into a BoA account to use the sister ATMs in Australia on a trip abroad with no ATM fees. Obviously this was before like every decent CC started having no foreign transaction fees. I explained explicitly what I was trying to do. I get to Australia, and the PIN is incorrect. I have to call internationally, at hours that they are open, to talk to customer service. Who can only send me my new pin, via snail mail, to my home address. Can't overnight it so I could have someone go and get it and send it to me, or send it to a different address, nothing. All of my spending money outside of the cash I brought on hand was in this BoA account that I couldn't get access to. Also before all the conveniences of online banking etc. Anyway, I ended up having to charge meals and have my friends give me cash and eating the fees so I could survive. I promptly withdrew all funds and closed my account the day after I returned from Australia and have never used them since. Except my Alaska cc that I recently Acquired which I'm not happy about. haha.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Curious if these were Visa and/or MC and whether or not if they were chip-activated.


The chase one was a Mastercard, and the Amex ones were obviously Amex.  These were all before the chip cards, but with so many transactions not requiring a chip (e.g. everything online or over the phone, gas stations, and it seems like about half of retailers I go to) I don't see the chip really helping avoid fraudulent transactions if someone steals your credit card info.

The fact that Chase didn't catch fraudulent activity on my card on more than one occasion while other issuers have been much more on the ball means I'll never really trust Chase.  Not that it really matters much since you're not liable for fraudulent transactions on a credit card anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2017)

3 times a mady


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2017)

My Chase Visa hasn't been an issue, though I think Discover does a better job at flagging it.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 6, 2017)

My temporary assignment is wearing on me...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

watch the sam kinison video scene from Back to School and then go back to work!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll even make it easy for you @Master slacker:


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2017)

This nose GAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## P-E (Nov 7, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> This nose GAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2017)

Was flipping around the radio dial and aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2017)

That's what you get for paying for radio.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2017)

its easy when you don't have a car payment


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 9, 2017)

"Simply..."


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 10, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> "Simply..."


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2017)

Having


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Master slacker (Nov 10, 2017)

"... a WONDERFUL..."


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 10, 2017)

I hate all of you!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2017)

......CHRISTMAS TIME!

&lt;again&gt;

simply....


----------



## User1 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Master slacker (Nov 18, 2017)

I am just about burned out of this interim maintenance manager role.  Maintenance group is supposed to have 1 manager (me), 1 reliability engineer, 1 rotating equipment specialist (tech), 2 mechanical engineers, and 1 I&amp;E engineer.  We've had 1 RE (he shows up to work, at least) and 1 rotating guy (thinks he's better than he is) since I've been here.  Nothing is in SAP, we have few spare parts, few equipment drawings, and no one seems to know what regulatory inspections are.  Sh*t has been hitting the fan in the past 2 weeks, we're short-handed, and I'm left with 6 piles of sh*t in, more or less, falling into just my hands.  Word is a new full-time manager has accepted the job, but awaiting background checks before coming onsite.  That mf'er better get here quick and pound the ground hard when he does.  This has been an "experience" and I'm capable of doing this role, but in a plant with this type of derpty-derp culture and negative attitude (_and_ being short-handed), this is best left to someone with a death wish.  I need a f'ing drink... but I'm at work scooping up sh*t.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 28, 2017)

Well smack my ass and call me Nancy!  The new manager will be starting on 12/18.  Counting down the days!

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 28, 2017)

Grr, bought a screen protector off of Amazon yesterday for my new Pixel 2 because the ones by the company @knight1fox3 loves have been sold out forever... Just to get an email this morning saying they were back in stock! Blah.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 29, 2017)

Annndddd TechArmor screen protectors purchased! The ones I got off of Amazon are crap. The instruction they sent to prep the phone and install the screen were great, but there is a giant (read: 1/8" thick)  bubble around the ENTIRE perimeter of the screen protector. Not okay!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 29, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Annndddd TechArmor screen protectors purchased! The ones I got off of Amazon are crap. The instruction they sent to prep the phone and install the screen were great, but there is a giant (read: 1/8" thick)  bubble around the ENTIRE perimeter of the screen protector. Not okay!


Or just follow our new philosophy:

_KF: Truth be told though, I'm probably done with screen protectors after this phone. They all now come with Gorilla Glass and I don't have these phones long enough for them to get any major screen damage. And even if they did, there's not a huge gap with eligibility for new phones these days._


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 29, 2017)

Haha! Maybe. I'm gonna give the TechArmor ones a try.

Whatever one I had for my Pixel, which was whatever one the Google Store sold at the time, was good. It had a minor crack after about 10 months of use.


----------



## User1 (Nov 29, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Haha! Maybe. I'm gonna give the TechArmor ones a try.
> 
> Whatever one I had for my Pixel, which was whatever one the Google Store sold at the time, was good. It had a minor crack after about 10 months of use.


just say no to crack


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 4, 2017)

For tooth brushing, my kids use the Timer+ app on my phone which has ads unless you upgrade. I keep forgetting to upgrade it but the ads are inconspicuous enough not to bother me. They're usually for games and grocery items. Last night after the kids had gone to bed, I walked into the bathroom to get my phone and saw a full-screen ad with a naked woman and a Snapchat logo saying "Hey do you want to f***?" Needless to say, I was furious. But at least the presence of the ad meant the kids didn't click on it and see even worse content. I deleted the app and am now waiting for Christmas for the kids to get their electric toothbrushes with built-in timers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Timed brushing teeth? :blink:

:huh:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

can you describe the woman? Brunette, red head, etc? 

We bought those $40 electric toothbrushes for the kids when they were young and they greatly decreased our trips to the dentist for cavities and other conspiracy's to give the dentist good vacations!


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

I prefer to just rinse my mouth out with soda, per Homer Simpson.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2017)

I assume you don't have an iPhone with the stopwatch/timer function built-in. 

I've never used a timer for brushing teeth.

For young kids I think I would invest in a cheap timer like this:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/MINI-DIGITAL-TIMER/26386557?wmlspartner=wlpa&amp;selectedSellerId=1122&amp;adid=22222222227018090241&amp;wl0=&amp;wl1=g&amp;wl2=c&amp;wl3=40345568552&amp;wl4=aud-310687322322la-78311112872&amp;wl5=9002062&amp;wl6=&amp;wl7=&amp;wl8=&amp;wl9=pla&amp;wl10=101593696&amp;wl11=online&amp;wl12=26386557&amp;wl13=&amp;veh=sem

as opposed to giving my phone to the kids near the sink/toilet.

do you have a screenshot of the ad that we can evaulate?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> do you have a screenshot of the ad that we can evaulate?


For science? :dunno:


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 4, 2017)

Just got an email from the principal that Mini YMZ said the F word in class today. I'm guessing this was related to the inappropriate ad she witnessed yesterday.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Just got an email from the principal that Mini YMZ said the F word in class today. I'm guessing this was related to the inappropriate ad she witnessed yesterday.


Uh oh. And why the HECK would that be an app on an app for general use? That's ridiculous. I would complain to the app about that, if it's possible.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2017)

Are you sure it wasn't Mr YMZ brushing his teeth?


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 4, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Uh oh. And why the HECK would that be an app on an app for general use? That's ridiculous. I would complain to the app about that, if it's possible.


I did send them an email. We'll see if they respond. It's a good app for having multiple timers, so it's a shame I had to delete it. I didn't have a "Fapping" timer so not sure why that particular ad came up...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> I did send them an email. We'll see if they respond. It's a good app for having multiple timers, so it's a shame I had to delete it.


There are a multitude of other multi-timer apps out there silly. :thumbs:


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> There are a multitude of other multi-timer apps out there silly. :thumbs:


Recommendations? That aren't specifically geared toward running and have lots of fun sounds like elephants and spaceships?


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2017)

Did the fapping timer have sounds like elephants and spaceships?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 5, 2017)

did you see my link?  $5 standalone timer.  Can live in the bathroom and there's not app/phone involved.  Problem solved.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2017)

Our dentist just hands these out to all the kids. My son has a red one and my daughter's is purple.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 5, 2017)

there you go.  even easier


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

We have 3 of those in the bathroom but the kids refuse to use them. Not sure why.

MA - I generally try not to click on links on EB, sorry. And I'm still waiting for @knight1fox3 to give me a frikken app recommendation.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> We have 3 of those in the bathroom but the kids refuse to use them. Not sure why.
> 
> MA - I generally try not to click on links on EB, sorry. And I'm still waiting for @knight1fox3 to give me a frikken app recommendation.


I suppose you pick your battles in that regard. Generally in the Fox household, refusal to do ANYTHING, is loss of a luxury/entertainment item. :thumbs:

I didn't make any recommendations because I liked the idea of analog timers. Kid friendly and advertisement free! 

Besides, how am I to make any recommendations if you don't click on EB links?


----------



## User1 (Dec 6, 2017)

@matt267 PE did you delete a post? my notifications say you mentioned me somewhere and it's nowhere to be found :dunno:  were you banned?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2017)

Mrs RG just nagged the shit out of them when they were younger to brush them.. its amazing though once they notice the opposite sex in middle school you don't have to make them brush their teeth anymore...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> did you delete a post?


I did.



tj_PE said:


> were you banned?


NEVER!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2017)

its early


----------



## User1 (Dec 6, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> NEVER!


I don't know that I believe this.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> its early


It's never too early for a flogging.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I did.


It says you quoted one of my posts. Can I ask which one?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> It says you quoted one of my posts. Can I ask which one?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> It says you quoted one of my posts. Can I ask which one?


You can ask.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> It says you quoted one of my posts. Can I ask which one?


I quoted this post: http://engineerboards.com/topic/6207-sometimes-you-just-need-to-scream/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7469142

and tagged tj and ram in my response. I decided to delete it for personal reasons.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

Did it involve Tub Girl or a lemon party in response to my request for app recommendations (which @knight1fox3 totally pussied out on)?


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I suppose you pick your battles in that regard. Generally in the Fox household, refusal to do ANYTHING, is loss of a luxury/entertainment item. :thumbs:


We like the idea of having a dialog with our kids about their concerns and then decide whether or not an accommodation or punishment is warranted. I think our timers have white sand in them so it makes it hard for the kids to see and that was their issue.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Did it involve Tub Girl or a lemon party in response to my request for app recommendations (which @knight1fox3 totally pussied out on)?


LOL, feeble attempt trying to troll a troll. But I admire your persistence. First off, which app are you currently using that you are unhappy with? And I can only assume this is likely for Cr-Apple, yes?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> We like the idea of having a dialog with our kids about their concerns and then decide whether or not an accommodation or punishment is warranted. I think our timers have white sand in them so it makes it hard for the kids to see and that was their issue.


What's wrong with "white" sand?


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> What's wrong with "white" sand?


Why are you trying to defend it? Do you consider it superior to pink sand?


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, feeble attempt trying to troll a troll. But I admire your persistence. First off, which app are you currently using that you are unhappy with? And I can only assume this is likely for Cr-Apple, yes?


Timer+. Also forget it, you mentioned there were several multi-timer apps out there so I figured you had one that you were using that you could recommend. I can do a Google search somewhat as competently as you so I'll proceed accordingly.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Why are you trying to defend it? Do you consider it superior to pink sand?


#WSM


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Timer+. Also forget it, you mentioned there were several multi-timer apps out there so I figured you had one that you were using that you could recommend. I can do a Google search somewhat as competently as you so I'll proceed accordingly.


I see you've already made your assumption that I don't have one to recommend. But before I did, I wanted to ensure that I wasn't wasting your time by recommending a similar, if not the same, app. 

Keep on keeping on crabby pants.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

Actually


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Actually


Here are a couple that have been used by me and/or recommended by LadyFox (in no particular order):

https://www.commonsensemedia.org/app-reviews/tico-timer-your-fun-timer-for-children

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.evoprox.morningroutines&amp;hl=en

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/childrens-countdown-timer/id541364004?mt=8

:thumbs:


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Here are a couple that have been used by me and/or recommended by LadyFox (in no particular order):
> 
> https://www.commonsensemedia.org/app-reviews/tico-timer-your-fun-timer-for-children
> 
> ...


Thanks foxy! You're the best!

It only took six posts...


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Thanks foxy! You're the best!
> 
> It only took six posts...




For some reason this reminded me of the concept of work spouses.  Which made me think, is there such a thing as EB spouses?


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> For some reason this reminded me of the concept of work spouses.  Which made me think, is there such a thing as EB spouses?


Is foxy my EB spouse? I was hoping I was gay married to @csb or something. Can I get a divorce or get an open marriage?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 6, 2017)

^ One of my friends was referred to as a Work Dad a couple of years ago.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't worry @knight1fox3...I can't quit you boo.


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Is foxy my EB spouse? I was hoping I was gay married to @csb or something. Can I get a divorce or get an open marriage?


I was assuming I was your side chick that was into the raunchy stuff?


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> For some reason this reminded me of the concept of work spouses.  Which made me think, is there such a thing as EB spouses?


I'm a work spouse bigamist.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 8, 2017)

My fiancé failed to let me know yesterday that the kitty had knocked over a picture frame in the bedroom and broken the glass on its front until AFTER I got a very small shard of glass stuck in my foot. It's still there.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 8, 2017)

He swore he swept up all the broken glass, but I beg to differ. And this is a very tiny piece of glass, in a really awkward place for me to get out. His services may be enlisted.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 8, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> in a really awkward place for me to get out.


Like the back of a Volkswagon?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 8, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Like the back of a Volkswagon?


Like the outer side of the sole of my foot. I'm not a terribly flexible person to begin with!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 11, 2017)

sounds like you could use some ropes on your headboard...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> Well smack my ass and call me Nancy!  The new manager will be starting on 12/18.  Counting down the days!
> 
> :bananalama:


Please, Lord, take pity on me.  Please allow this to be my last day onsite as the Maintenance Manager.  Allow the new permanent sucker manager to arrive Monday morning safely, on time (preferably early), and ready to soak up more wet sh*t than the Bounty paper towels shown on TV commercials.  Have mercy on him, too, as he knows not what he has done... but only after he comes onsite, because i don't want him to get wise before he's here.  Thanks.  Amen

One more day... one more day... one more day...  :holyness:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2017)

New guy is here and I am OUT of the deep fryer.  HFS!


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2018)

I hope there's a sawzall with a pineapple on the end of it waiting in Hell for the asshole of whoever programmed MS Word's list/autoheading features.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 22, 2018)

Supe said:


> I hope there's a sawzall with a pineapple on the end of it waiting in Hell for the asshole of whoever programmed MS Word's list/autoheading features.


Ditto.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2018)

Well today is off to a good start - stepped on a nice shark's-tooth shaped piece of glass (point side up) this morning!  Remnant's of one of Mrs. Supe's decorations that vibrated off the shelf from repeated cabinet door slammings (guess who was tasked with fishing the other broken bits out of the bottom of the toilet.)


----------



## MA_PE (May 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear it Supe.  A cut foot isn't going to help racing this weekend.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2018)

Thankfully I didn't put all my weight down before I felt it.  It was stuck in this sort of shaggy looking rug by the back door that's supposed to help dry the dogs' feet, so it somehow turned on edge instead of flat and was propped up by one of the carpet "fibers".


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 5, 2018)

*screaming internally*


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 5, 2018)

Today I've been really preoccupied with what I need to do to move ahead in my office/career, so of course today coworkers are asking me WHERE ARE THE BABIES?  I've been married for two months, can we chill a bit with the baby questions?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 5, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Today I've been really preoccupied with what I need to do to move ahead in my office/career, so of course today coworkers are asking me WHERE ARE THE BABIES?  I've been married for two months, can we chill a bit with the baby questions?


You should take to berating your male co-workers about having more children, and/or asking them "when they're due."  If you get reported to HR, just say "Oh, I thought it was accepted practice since I have been facing such harassment."


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 6, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Today I've been really preoccupied with what I need to do to move ahead in my office/career, so of course today coworkers are asking me WHERE ARE THE BABIES?  I've been married for two months, can we chill a bit with the baby questions?


Just wait, it only gets better.  Just a couple days ago one of my coworkers said, "It makes me so sad that you're not having kids."


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 6, 2018)

^^^ that's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 6, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> Just wait, it only gets better.  Just a couple days ago one of my coworkers said, "It makes me so sad that you're not having kids."


OMG!!! That's ridiculous. Why is it even any of their business?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 6, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> Just wait, it only gets better.  Just a couple days ago one of my coworkers said, "It makes me so sad that you're not having kids."


How rude. It's one thing to hear it from my mom, I don't mind. But that commentary really has no place in the office. Actually, it has no place in the public space at all. Unless you are really close to someone, it's actually pretty cruel to assume that everyone CAN have kids. Fertility is not guaranteed, plus it's pretty crude to make assumptions about people's private family matters.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 6, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> How rude. It's one thing to hear it from my mom, I don't mind. But that commentary really has no place in the office. Actually, it has no place in the public space at all. Unless you are really close to someone, it's actually pretty cruel to assume that everyone CAN have kids. Fertility is not guaranteed, plus it's pretty crude to make assumptions about people's private family matters.


Yeah if it's a family member or close friend, that's one thing.  But it's so jarring and rude to hear it from anyone else.  I have some friends who are going through a divorce because ultimately, one person wanted kids but the other didn't. They were still newlyweds, and were always getting "Where are the babies?!" comments on Facebook. I have another friend who has fertility issues.  I would never ask anyone about their plans for a family.  None of my business.


----------



## Supe (Jun 7, 2018)

Off to a good start today.  Was so focused on not leaving my inhaler and cough medicine at home that I left my wallet instead.


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 7, 2018)

Supe said:


> Off to a good start today.  Was so focused on not leaving my inhaler and cough medicine at home that I left my wallet instead.


health should come first though! your intentions were good.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 7, 2018)

Supe said:


> Off to a good start today.  Was so focused on not leaving my inhaler and cough medicine at home that I left my wallet instead.


You just had a race recently. Not like there's any $$ left in there anyway.  

J/K


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> You just had a race recently. Not like there's any $$ left in there anyway.
> 
> J/K


True story.  Or my bank account for that matter.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 15, 2018)

I was dealing with overage charges with a rental car company.  Typically, this particular company will stop charges when you stop using the vehicle (even if it sits in the parking lot all weekend).  So when I had stopped using this rental, I'd called and left a voicemail stating when I had ceased using the vehicle.  Turns out that even though they clearly have a voicemail function when you call after hours, they told me that they don't have any way of checking it.  THEN WHY DO YOU LEAVE THAT OPTION THEN?  I guess my voicemails have gone into space.

I got my money back, btw, it just took 30 minutes of convincing the rental car company that I wasn't just making up the voicemail.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 9, 2018)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGHHHH!!! Wife and I are the only planner type people in my family. Had some some distant relatives coming in for the first time in years and thought it would be nice to get together for dinner. We started 3 days ago with a group text...no response. Called everyone individually..."probably not but we'll let you know"....At restaurant literally 19 people show up unannounced! We were noticeably annoyed...now we're the assholes for being upset because everyone is "doing all they can".  Its damn text.  No one can push your buttons like family. FUUUUUUDGE!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2018)

Was it at an Applebee’s?


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 10, 2018)

I hate when everyone else is inconsiderate and disorganized but they somehow make you out to be the bad guy for not being able to just roll with it. You even called everyone individually!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 10, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Was it at an Applebee’s?


It was a mexican place... but i do like eating good in the neighborhood.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2018)

ive been wanting to get myself and my family thrown out of an applebees. .they talk a big game but I cant get my daughter to throw her strawberry lemonade at the bartender


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 10, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> I hate when everyone else is inconsiderate and disorganized but they somehow make you out to be the bad guy for not being able to just roll with it. You even called everyone individually!


Exactly. Worst part is I'll be the one to smooth everything out because I hate arguing. Just won't be heading up any family functions any time soon.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 10, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> ive been wanting to get myself and my family thrown out of an applebees. .they talk a big game but I cant get my daughter to throw her strawberry lemonade at the bartender


We had a waitress at Texas Roadhouse tell our table that if we need anything "just throw some peanuts I'll come over." Nieces took it literally. After the third time getting pelted while taking another tables order she didn't think it was funny anymore.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> ive been wanting to get myself and my family thrown out of an applebees. .they talk a big game but I cant get my daughter to throw her strawberry lemonade at the bartender


order a bourbon steak and then raise a stink when it doesn't come with carmeized onions and swear you specifically ordered them.


----------



## P-E (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2018)

s

AC just shit the bed!  WOOOOOO!!!

/s


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 20, 2018)

All fixed now.  Just had to throw $400 at the damned thing.


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2018)

What was wrong with it?  $400 is a weird number for an AC fix!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

woke up freezing last night and had to close the windows. its been a hot summer but looking forward to shaving $100 bucks off my electric bill soon!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 20, 2018)

Had to replace the blower motor.  Easy enough job that I could've done, but I just didn't want to hunt around town for an old design motor that may or may not be sold to the "general public".


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2018)

Just rebit the same spot on my lip that I'd first bitten last night. ARGH!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you just not like your lip?


----------



## Violator (Aug 23, 2018)

yes


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ll just leave this here.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 17, 2018)

In case you guys were wondering, that’s real footage of me trying to get rid of my anxiety.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 18, 2018)

Is that really the proper way to take care of a dead whale, anyway?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2018)

Was expecting this upon impact...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2018)

Well F THIS SHIT!

Just got a call from my fiance saying his was in a bike accident this morning. He is banged up but okay, and it didn't sound like his bike got messed up as mine did, but he had to file a police report because it was a legitimate car accident involving a pick-up truck turning right into him (late signal). An ambulance came and checked him out, bandaged him up where needed, and now he's off to try to get the few things wrong on his bike checked out.

I'm obviously glad he's okay, and that his bike seems mostly okay. BUT WHAT THE HECK. WHAT THE WHAT THE WHAT THE HECK!

THIS WEEK SUCKS.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 21, 2018)

yikes.  you guys need a car.

j/k I hope future mr leggo is okay and gets a new bike out of it.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2018)

We have a car. But don't want to drive in the city where we live (terrible traffic, pay for parking, etc.). We use it to leave the city we live in, and for grocery shopping.

His bike is fine. He got it fixed (it was a quick fix apparently). But still, STUPID WEEK!


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 21, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Well F THIS SHIT!
> 
> Just got a call from my fiance saying his was in a bike accident this morning. He is banged up but okay, and it didn't sound like his bike got messed up as mine did, but he had to file a police report because it was a legitimate car accident involving a pick-up truck turning right into him (late signal). An ambulance came and checked him out, bandaged him up where needed, and now he's off to try to get the few things wrong on his bike checked out.
> 
> ...


OMG.   Glad he's ok!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2018)

damn - glad he not hurt too bad...

the wife had a guy in the ICU last night that was hit by a red light running driver - lets just say being a 53 year old man who has completed 20+ ironman's doesn't do much for you when you rub metal with a car - doesn't look good for him-

ya'll  please be careful!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2018)

On a brighter note, my fiance went to a job interview at noon today (two hours ago) after all that happened to him this morning, killed it, and has already been made an offer (not written yet) for a job at a competing company to the one he currently works for. Same base salary, but plus quarterly bonus and commission, so not a terrible offer when his current company is probably going under pretty soon.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 21, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Well F THIS SHIT!
> 
> Just got a call from my fiance saying his was in a bike accident this morning. He is banged up but okay, and it didn't sound like his bike got messed up as mine did, but he had to file a police report because it was a legitimate car accident involving a pick-up truck turning right into him (late signal). An ambulance came and checked him out, bandaged him up where needed, and now he's off to try to get the few things wrong on his bike checked out.
> 
> ...


So glad he’s okay!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 26, 2018)

I am a safety rep at my office, and every year we have a fire warden training to prep for the upcoming fire drill.

Every year at the training, I tell the wardens, "If you can't be a fire warden anymore, please let me know as soon as possible so we have time to find a replacement."

So a year goes by, I set up the training, and no one says anything.  Like if you decided not to be a warden, that would probably be a good time to tell me, right?  When I set up the training? Nope, no one says anything.  Then I send out a contact sheet for the wardens to update, 3 or 4 days in advance of the training, and THEN 10 people decide to tell me that they aren't wardens anymore, and don't have any replacements in mind.  

ARRRRGGHHHHHHHH.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

i was a "warden" in my college dorm. only prob was they told the wardens to knock on doors on their way out of the building. my room was next to the fire stair..


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 26, 2018)

whew I don't miss doing H&amp;S training.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah, it's not a very popular on our campus. Which I get, it can be a pain during evacuations.  But it requires 2 hours of a person's time a year, so my sympathy level is a little low.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 26, 2018)

my corner of the office is just watching the news and saying "this is so fucked up." on repeat. mess.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 26, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> my corner of the office is just watching the news and saying "this is so fucked up." on repeat. mess.


The Kavanaugh mess?


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 26, 2018)

@txjennah :40oz: :40oz: :40oz:


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 5, 2018)

call your senators today folks! I'm covering the front desk and am answering calls so maybe we'll talk! 

202-224-3121


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2018)

Do you work for an American senator or a democrat senator?



//content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 5, 2018)

not important. I've heard from dozens of people on both sides. as long as you aren't rude or call us names, we're happy to hear from you!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 5, 2018)

have heard from some very mean people today though and that's getting a little old  

EDIT: feel free to venmo me pity money for WC.  :laugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2018)

Calling...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2018)

Damn recording 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 5, 2018)

really?!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 5, 2018)

FYI I'm done at 5pm. someone else is covering for the next half hour that we're open.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 7, 2018)

I gues I misssed this


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 8, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> have heard from some very mean people today though and that's getting a little old
> 
> EDIT: feel free to venmo me pity money for WC.  :laugh:


Oh no, I'm sorry.  I definitely understand being frustrated at a senator (I'm verrrryyy frustrated with mine), but no need to be rude or angry with their staff.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 8, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> call your senators today folks! I'm covering the front desk and am answering calls so maybe we'll talk!
> 
> 202-224-3121


Also, does faxing your senators do anything? I hate jumping on the phone if I don't have to, and have sent faxes to mine...but I don't know if they legit read them, or if it all goes into the recycle bin LOL.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

Can only speak for my office but we read every fax!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 8, 2018)

Ok good!  Haha.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

Coming off of a three day 26 hour bender (of studying) and all I want is a drink but I’m on steroids for my healing septoplasty so I can’t drink and honestly I think I’m going to lose it. Send help.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 8, 2018)

It's the steroids...They can cause anxiety.  Call your doc.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2018)

Prednisone does weird things!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 9, 2018)

Supe said:


> Prednisone does weird things!


QFT.  It's a wonder drug but it's also an evil bastard.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2018)

Supe said:


> Prednisone does weird things!


the dr prescribed some to me when I got a bad case of poison ivy.  that stuff f'd me all up.  I couldn't wait to get off it.


----------



## cement (Oct 9, 2018)

My brother in law, a severe asthmatic, was a beta tester for prendisone back in the 70's and self medicated for years with an inhaler.  

It kept him alive, but his bones are so depleted he's had 3 hip replacements and lost all his teeth.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2018)

If its weren't for the myriad of side effects from prolonged usage, I would take that shit every day of my life.  I feel like a million bucks on it.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 10, 2018)

I am so over today.  I will spare everyone the rant but I feel like I will implode with one more stupid email.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2018)

Hang in there, @txjennah!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Hang in there, @txjennah!


Thank you @leggo PE!  Took a break to walk around and that helped immensely!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2018)

We like rants!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm ready to choke a bitch...


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2018)

'Bout sums up my day, too.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2018)

It smells like bacon in my office. WHAT THE HECK! WHERE IS IT?!?!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 10, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I am so over today.  I will spare everyone the rant but I feel like I will implode with one more stupid email.


What's your email address?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 10, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> What's your email address?


[email protected]


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 10, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I am so over today.  I will spare everyone the rant but I feel like I will implode with one more stupid email.


don't implode.  If you're going to end it might as well explode and make a mess for the bastards to clean up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> It smells like bacon in my office. WHAT THE HECK! WHERE IS IT?!?!


Hopefully turkey bacon!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 13, 2018)

envirotex said:


> It's the steroids...They can cause anxiety.  Call your doc.


I love how I’m just seeing this now fml. I’m done steroids though wooooo!!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jesus Christ I am so delayed on the prednisone thread yikes FYI guys I made it thank god


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 1, 2018)

i just sent my super mean professor an email and FOR ONCE he wasn't a huge dick when he replied. omg you guys november is going to be a magical month i can feel it


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2018)

you should remind him that you pay his salary!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> i just sent my super mean professor an email and FOR ONCE he wasn't a huge dick when he replied. omg you guys november is going to be a magical month i can feel it


What are you going (back?) to school for?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 9, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!

I'm with my husband for a medical procedure. Just a screening procedure-nothing wrong. The waiting room is full of people who are very chatty for this early in the morning! Too loud.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 9, 2019)

Are they going butt spelunking on him?  I hope the screening comes out that all is good.  Medical waiting rooms are supposed tio be quiet.  Tell them to shut up and read a magazine.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes - butthole boroscope.

The waiting room has calmed down now. There is an older lady who was on the gurney in the curtained area next to my husband who told everyone that she failed an EKG last week. We could overhear her conversations with nurses. They were asking if she had taken necessary meds this morning. She said yes and had also taken a pain pill - oxycodone that she takes 4 times daily! She and her husband were the loudest ones in the waiting room earlier. He did not go back to wait with her until she was taken into OR. That woman is crazy. Every nurse that walk near her got the story about failing the EKG. I don't think you can fail an EKG.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 9, 2019)

maryannette said:


> Yes - butthole boroscope.
> 
> The waiting room has calmed down now. There is an older lady who was on the gurney in the curtained area next to my husband who told everyone that she failed an EKG last week. We could overhear her conversations with nurses. They were asking if she had taken necessary meds this morning. She said yes and had also taken a pain pill - oxycodone that she takes 4 times daily! She and her husband were the loudest ones in the waiting room earlier. He did not go back to wait with her until she was taken into OR. That woman is crazy. Every nurse that walk near her got the story about failing the EKG. I don't think you can fail an EKG.


I mean, I think you can...but I feel like that means you're dead?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 9, 2019)

they should give her more oxys to shut her up. 

It's a good thing to schedule the screening in the morning because you can't eat anything before hand.  I don't recall if my wife hung around the hospital for the whole time or if she left and came back when I was finished.  The anticipation was the worst.  Is this his first rodeo or is  this a repeat performance?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 9, 2019)

Repeat. Everything is fine.

I've had a couple and the prep is the worst part. Violent cleansing process!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 9, 2019)

Glad to hear everything is fine.  I’m due for a repeat soon too.  PITA.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> Glad to hear everything is fine.  I’m due for a repeat soon too.  PITA.


If it's painful there then they're doing something wrong...


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 10, 2019)

Warning: depressing message ahead

just got a text from my mom saying that our 16 year old dog is going blind.         I know he’s getting old and this is normal but i feel nauseous and depressed


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 10, 2019)

Update: my mom sucks and scared the hell out of me for no reason. Apparently my doggo got pine needles in his eye from their Xmas tree and has an infection. He’s on antibiotics for the next two weeks and will be fine. Way to shave a few years off my life, mom.


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 10, 2019)

Update #2: my mom isn’t THAT bad because she’s going to go to Atlanta with me if the colts get to the super bowl.


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 10, 2019)

&amp; update #3: I hate car salesmen. That it all.


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi friends. So I’m officially moving to a new place so that squirrel can fuck off.

edit: this is not the thread where i originally posted about the demon squirrel and landlord situation. My b.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 17, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> Hi friends. So I’m officially moving to a new place so that squirrel can fuck off.
> 
> edit: this is not the thread where i originally posted about the demon squirrel and landlord situation. My b.


I hope you got a good deal on the new place and it's more convenient for you.  Your landlord is an idiot for not jum[ping on the problem immediately as she's gonna have to do something about it now.  I can't imagine anyone wanting to move into a place with that annoyance there.


----------



## User1 (Jan 17, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> I hope you got a good deal on the new place and it's more convenient for you.  Your landlord is an idiot for not jum[ping on the problem immediately as she's gonna have to do something about it now.  I can't imagine anyone wanting to move into a place ﻿with that annoyan﻿ce there.﻿﻿


her landlord actually wanted to move back into the place bc their other plans fell through so she was hoping vee would move out. shady lady. but she's paying moving expenses and i hope vee is having a moving company pack and unpack for her bc that's bullllllllll


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m making her pay the packing/unpacking too!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2019)

I would throw a large bag of peanuts up in the attic before you leave!


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 17, 2019)

omg hahahaha don't tempt me


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> omg hahahaha don't tempt me


I bet you change your mind on this after 3 or 4 Whiteclaws. :thumbs:


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 18, 2019)

UGH HES BACK AND DROPPING ACORNS AND SQUEAKING AND SCURRYING AROUND


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 18, 2019)

BLARING CNN AND HOPING HEARING THE NEWS V LOUDLY WILL SCARE HIM BECAUSE IT SURE SCARES ME


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2019)

we got our first snow storm of the season this weekend followed by really cold temperatures.  I took the cover off of the snowblower and started it up on Saturday in anticipation of the snowstorm which went from sat night through Sun AM.  Clearing the snow from in back of the house and machine seems to be having some difficulty.  I bring it around to put some more gas in it and Mrs MA says "what did you run over with the snowblower?"  I look in the auger and there's the nylon cover all wound up in the auger.  Fck!  Spent about wo hours in the frickin cold cutting the damn thing out of the auger.  Luckily no damage beyond losing a shear pin (and I had a replacement), but what a royal PITA getting the damn thing out.  I picked at it with a razor knife until I got down to where it was wound tightly, then I cut through the nylon with a hacksaw.  I hate when i do stupid things like that.


----------



## vee043324 (Jan 29, 2019)

anyone know a lawyer in the new england area..? DM me.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Jan 29, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> anyone know a lawyer in the new england area..? DM me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 25, 2019)

Our sewer line was clogged and we had to pay a guy premium rate to come and help. I’m more than happy to contribute to a professional’s overtime, but right before I go to bed is not when I want to clean and dry off carpets!!!

Shucks.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2019)

Don't blindside and dog pile on the new guy (me) and bitch about my department in a full meeting when I've told you what you need to do to remedy your situations.


You look foolish by driving that bus over me in a public forum,

You show you don't know the work process or are willfully ignorant,

You show that you haven't listened to what I've told you on multiple occasions,

I will educate you and deliver to you the policy for which you are willfully ignorant, and

If you pull that shit again, I will tell you in no uncertain terms to go fuck yourself, but not in a public forum.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2019)

Oh geez.  Just had to do some bullsh*t web based training on sexual harassment.  That's all fine and dandy.  Whatever.  But here's the thing that bothered me.  In every little scenario video they showed, it was always a man harassing a woman if different ways.  Not one instance was shown, or even glossed over, about a woman harassing a man.  Yes, it does happen and this training did nothing but reinforce that men are the instigators and women have no ability to harass.  

/rant


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Oh geez.  Just had to do some bullsh*t web based training on sexual harassment.  That's all fine and dandy.  Whatever.  But here's the thing that bothered me.  In every little scenario video they showed, it was always a man harassing a woman if different ways.  Not one instance was shown, or even glossed over, about a woman harassing a man.  Yes, it does happen and this training did nothing but reinforce that men are the instigators and women have no ability to harass.
> 
> /rant


Surprised they didn't have any male/male or female/female scenarios.  Must be old materials.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 16, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> Surprised they didn't have any male/male or female/female scenarios.  Must be old materials.




After our last one of these trainings I mentioned I'd feel very uncomfortable if my boss (a man) did something like that to me.  Got a huge laugh out of the group.


----------



## User1 (Jun 6, 2019)

AOLKSDJFLAKSDLFAJWOEIJFASLDFJAS;DOFIJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 7, 2019)

nice scream.  Feel better now?  It does help.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 24, 2019)

A sampler of how IT operates at my company:

-Got locked out of network folder for project that I manage
-Request access again
-No response
-Get on the chat tool with an agent and request access
-"The folder is working fine on our end."
-YEAH NO SHIT. I'M THE ONE WHO NEEDS ACCESS
-IT webpage says they're ~committed to transparency~ and provides a link for us to see ~how they're performing~
-Link doesn't work
-STILL DON'T HAVE ACCESS


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 28, 2019)

Have you tried turning your computer off and then turning it back on?


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 28, 2019)

Yep tried restarting it, all that good stuff...finally got access back today after my IT ticket had been "resolved" multiple times.  I just emailed local IT and was like "HELP ME PLEASE, I tried going through the process and it is not helping me at all."  Thankfully it was fixed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2019)

That feel when you leave a project in a good state before you leave for vacay, then you return and 1) no progress has been made, even though we have a critical deadline next week, and 2) everything was left in a bigger mess than when I left. Seriously, what the heck?


----------



## User1 (Aug 26, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That feel when you leave a project in a good state before you leave for vacay, then you return and 1) no progress has been made, even though we have a critical deadline next week, and 2) everything was left in a bigger mess than when I left. Seriously, what the heck?﻿﻿


how long were you out? This was for pat leave yes? 

if you leave for 2 weeks or less, nothing gets done.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> how long were you out? This was for pat leave yes?
> 
> if you leave for 2 weeks or less, nothing gets done.


It was 2 weeks, for pat leave, yes.

Normally I would agree with you, except that I was assured before I left that people would do their part while I was gone; I don’t think i’m So ticked off about nothing getting done as I am that a lot of my work was basically “stepped back” while I was gone, and left that way. It would have actually been better if absolutely nothing got done, but because everything was left in an unknown state, I now have to pick up the pieces, in addition to basically doing other people’s work for them.


----------



## User1 (Aug 27, 2019)

well, my garage was broken into this morning, 15 minutes after I left for work. which means he was watching me leave my house. I have clear video of most of his face, and neighborhood people on FB have identified him. The police have all of the video footage before he noticed there was a camera. So far I know he took about $450 worth of tools   

I want to go home to make sure everything is ok but I also never want to go home ever again. ever.


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2019)

Sorry to hear that, TJ.  At least it sounds like you'll be able to recover most of it since he was identified.


----------



## User1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Supe said:


> Sorry to hear that, TJ.  At least it sounds like you'll be able to recover most of it since he was identified.﻿


by people on my facebook neighborhood group. we'll see what gets recovered, I'm assuming nothing.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh man @tj_PE, I am so sorry to hear that! Your home is so nice too. I hope they catch the guy!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2019)

That sucks.  So sorry to hear about it.  Hope you’re able to get past this.


----------



## User1 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'll be OK. Going to replace the batteries in my cameras, and my neighbor is getting cameras too.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2019)

This is scary! We added cameras this year and I hope to never have to use them to identify anyone. We've been burglarized twice in the past 15 years and it's a horribly violating experience each time. The second time we knew they had to have been watching the house and have scoped it beforehand and it takes awhile to get comfortable again.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2019)

Sorry TJ!

Did he bust through the garage door?  We have tons of people in our hood leave the backdoor into the garage unlocked and all summer people have been getting cleaned out - its strange because the behavior usually ends once school starts back up!

I have been meaning to get some Arlo cameras? I think they are totally wireless&gt; Anyone have those..?


----------



## User1 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have blink xt which are wireless. He either picked the lock or I missed locking it when I took the trash out Monday. Either way it just sucks. I'm so drained right now.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry TJ!
> 
> Did he bust through the garage door?  We have tons of people in our hood leave the backdoor into the garage unlocked and all summer people have been getting cleaned out - its strange because the behavior usually ends once school starts back up!
> 
> I have been meaning to get some Arlo cameras? I think they are totally wireless&gt; Anyone have those..?


If you do the research, it seems like the hardwired cameras are really the way to go, especially if you've got a power source nearby.  I'll be adding two of the Ring floodlight cameras when they go on sale.  Too many break-ins nearby where I live these days.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 28, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> well, my garage was broken into this morning, 15 minutes after I left for work. which means he was watching me leave my house. I have clear video of most of his face, and neighborhood people on FB have identified him. The police have all of the video footage before he noticed there was a camera. So far I know he took about $450 worth of tools
> 
> I want to go home to make sure everything is ok but I also never want to go home ever again. ever.


Omg. I'm so sorry


----------



## User1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Supe said:


> If you do the research, it seems like the hardwired cameras are really the way to go, especially if you've got a power source nearby.  I'll be adding two of the Ring floodlight cameras when they go on sale.  Too many break-ins nearby where I live these days.  ﻿﻿


just make sure the cameras are high quality. doesn't help to see someone breaking in but they're just a white blob on the night vision.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> just make sure the cameras are high quality. doesn't help to see someone breaking in but they're just a white blob on the night vision.


That's why I opt for the floodlight cameras.  They can view in night vision, but will also turn on two LED flood lamps with motion detection and then film in 1080p.


----------



## User1 (Aug 29, 2019)

https://linxonline.co.pierce.wa.us/linxweb/Booking/GetBooking.cfm?booking_id=2019241031


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2019)

So does that mean they got him or is that his rap sheet?


----------



## User1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So does that mean they got him or is that his rap sheet?


yes he was arrested based on information i provided to the detectives and police dept with the help of neighbors and his sister. i'm so glad he got caught. haven't recovered my stuff yet, but at least he requires over 50k in bail for his release.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 3, 2019)

Just caught up on this. Amazing the police actually caught the guy!  I guess cameras are a good investment.


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2019)

His last name sounds like something you'd say after you bit your tongue.


----------



## User1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Just caught up on this. Amazing the police actually caught the guy!  I guess cameras are a good investment.


yes. I am glad I had them. Although I probably would have gone through less stress and anxiety and loss of sleep if I hadn't seen his eyes.


----------



## User1 (Sep 3, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2019)

We have Blink cameras and I am pleased with the quality. They were also stupidly easy to set up and install.


----------



## User1 (Sep 3, 2019)

csb said:


> We have Blink cameras and I am pleased with the quality. They were also stupidly easy to set up and inst﻿all.


and take down, apparently    but I agree. I love them!!! Parents and neighbors have bought sets since I set up mine. and the 2nd gen you can talk thru! and have longer battery life!


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> and take down, apparently    but I agree. I love them!!! Parents and neighbors have bought sets since I set up mine. and the 2nd gen you can talk thru! and have longer battery life!


The talk feature is how I harass my family from work! 

They are owned by Amazon, so I expect big discounts for Black Friday.


----------



## User1 (Sep 3, 2019)

csb said:


> The talk feature is how I harass my family from work!
> 
> They are owned by Amazon, so I expect big discounts for Black ﻿Friday. ﻿


they're 20% off right now (or were) and I needed to replace so I just bought now. Might get an indoor one or two on BF


----------



## Dleg (Sep 4, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> yes. I am glad I had them. Although I probably would have gone through less stress and anxiety and loss of sleep if I hadn't seen his eyes.


Yeah what a creep!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 9, 2019)

Client wanted proposal today. Proposal must go through two levels of review with admittedly very busy people. One level was on board and reviewed right away. Still waiting on the other reviewer.  Proposal might not be going out today. Slowly dying inside.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 9, 2019)

Reviewer just sent it! The magic of a freakout post on EB.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 12, 2019)

When the customer blames you for a design mistake that they made:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 15, 2019)

Welp, outage next week and one of the large filters we're overhauling had a drive bearing completely shit the bed last night.  Couldn't last five more more fcuking days.  Unit is down.  On top of that, we're replacing all shaft bearings and bearing housings... except for one housing which was overlooked... so what comes off needs to be machined / reworked before reinstalling.  And since my engineer is out from surgery this week, I'm following up on the status of the parts which should be in today... and I find out the supplier may have sourced the wrong bearing housings for one of the shafts.  They may not be able to get us what we need.  I'm fi'in to throat punch some mutha fcukas if he calls me back and says we won't be getting new housings.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2019)

So we're in a plant outage this week.  Several MCC's shut down, compressors down (no plant air), etc...  Every week, EVERY... DAMN... WEEK... for the past month, we have had the following conversation with plant reps:

Us (Maintenance): There will be NO utilities for 3 days.  If you need air or power, you are responsible for getting your own compressors and generators.

Them (Ops / Material Handling): But y'all need to tell us what we need.

Us:  No.  You need to figure it out.  It is your responsibility.  Got it?

Them: Ok.  Whatever.

DAY *FCUKING ONE* of outage, I get five groups ganging up on me in the morning leadership meeting - "How are we supposed to load out our product bins?  You were supposed to get us a compressor" and "Someone's gotta get air to the control valves so they can open and we can move everything from this bin to that bin.  MS, you're going to do that, right?!?  You're supposed to do that!"

Oh boy, and when I counter with "we have told y'all for a month that you are responsible for supplying your air and electrical *IF* you need it because there will be none of either", lemme tell ya, that went over like turd toothpaste.  Unbelievable.  These chuckle heads and their clique need a collective throat punch.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 22, 2019)

Just threw fuel onto the fire this morning so the plant manager (who was out yesterday) could partake in the festivities.  He's not the best at confrontation between groups.  He probably won't do much of anything, but I've said my piece.  Can't wait for this afternoon's staff meeting.  This will surely be discussed then.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 5, 2019)

Does everyone understand the difference between *NEED* and *WANT*?

MS - "Ops Mgr, I want to get this equipment up and running so we can see if there are any issues before we send the contractor crew home.  When they're gone, they're gone.  What do you *NEED* done before we can start it up?"

Ops Mgr - "I *NEED* a unicorn sticker placed on the frame, a cheeseburger, and new underwear."

MS - "Those are *WANTS*, Ops Mgr, not *NEEDS*.  We really shou..."

Ops Mgr - "You're not getting the equipment started until you do what I ask."

Look up "dick weed" in dictionary and I'm sure you'll see a picture of this chucklehead.


----------



## P-E (Nov 5, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Does everyone understand the difference between *NEED* and *WANT*?
> 
> MS - "Ops Mgr, I want to get this equipment up and running so we can see if there are any issues before we send the contractor crew home.  When they're gone, they're gone.  What do you *NEED* done before we can start it up?"
> 
> ...


Feel the pain.  Owner wants the heating  plant I’m commissioning started this week, but the contractor needs to finish the fire protection, mechanical piping, electrical, hvac, controls, chem feed, blowdown system.  It ain’t happening.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 6, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> with "we have told y'all for a month that you are responsible for supplying your air and electrical *IF* you need it because there will be none of either", lemme tell ya, *that went over like turd toothpaste*.  Unbelievable.  These chuckle heads and their clique need a collective throat punch.


I just found my new favorite phrase to describe much of my job.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is a analogous discussion I just had with the (new) Ops manager...

Me - For several weeks we had a problem keeping the sky blue because the clouds would come in.  We (maintenance) monitored the sky and removed the clouds so we could see the sky.  We did this for two weeks and the sky stayed blue.  We've let y'all know what the solution is to the rash of problems we've had.  And since we have stopped sweeping clouds away, the clouds have come back and we can no longer see the blue sky.  So all your operators need to do is sweep the clouds away once per week.  Their job is to operate and monitor the sky anyway.

ops - well, i see what you're saying, but i don't know if that's the real solution or just something that happened to work a couple of times.  

Me - Dude... we had a problem and one change was made (just one...) and the problem didn't happen again UNTIL WE STOPPED DOING IT.  Sure it's only two data points, but we made a change and problem solved.  The change is no longer being done and the problem comes back.

ops - well, i don't know if my operator can devote time to doing this once per week.  He's got other stuff to do.

Me - He can walk by on his rounds just four times in one hour, spend a grand total of five minutes, to sweep the clouds away.

ops - yeah, i'm told that's not the problem and solution

Me - I'm not claiming this is the solution to the world, but it definitely works and we have proven it already.

ops - i'm told otherwise.  i think you need to further investigate and look for a different solution

Me -


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 18, 2020)

So one of my best friends from college was recently promoted from level 3 (senior) to level 4 (lead/principal) Mechanical Engineer, and she definitely deserves it. In addition to going to college together, we've worked together at 2 different companies. So I feel qualified to say that it's probably a couple years overdue. She's been doing the job of a lead engineer for a few years now and doing well. Anyway I'm super excited for her.

Today she heard that one of the other lead engineers (on a different team) is going around saying she only got the promotion because she's a woman.   I hate how some people will invalidate you because of their hang ups.

Anyway I just wanted to vent


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> So one of my best friends from college was recently promoted from level 3 (senior) to level 4 (lead/principal) Mechanical Engineer, and she definitely deserves it. In addition to going to college together, we've worked together at 2 different companies. So I feel qualified to say that it's probably a couple years overdue. She's been doing the job of a lead engineer for a few years now and doing well. Anyway I'm super excited for her.
> 
> Today she heard that one of the other lead engineers (on a different team) is going around saying she only got the promotion because she's a woman.   I hate how some people will invalidate you because of their hang ups.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to vent


That totally sucks.  I'm sorry to hear this person's insecurity is driving them to say that.  But insecurity is very easy to read, just like hard work and competency is.  People are going to know this person is just bitter and jealous. I'm happy for your friend.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> So one of my best friends from college was recently promoted from level 3 (senior) to level 4 (lead/principal) Mechanical Engineer, and she definitely deserves it. In addition to going to college together, we've worked together at 2 different companies. So I feel qualified to say that it's probably a couple years overdue. She's been doing the job of a lead engineer for a few years now and doing well. Anyway I'm super excited for her.
> 
> Today she heard that one of the other lead engineers (on a different team) is going around saying she only got the promotion because she's a woman.   I hate how some people will invalidate you because of their hang ups.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to vent


That makes me so angry. Both the act that someone says she only got the promotion because she's a woman, and the fact that it is a few years overdue.  My smartass would probably have replied that the only reason the promotion was delayed was due to being a woman.**

** Being not so ballsy IRL, that would most likely have been a comment in my head...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2020)

sounds like a good throat punch are in order!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 19, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> That makes me so angry. Both the act that someone says she only got the promotion because she's a woman, and the fact that it is a few years overdue.  My smartass would probably have replied that the only reason the promotion was delayed was due to being a woman.**
> 
> ** Being not so ballsy IRL, that would most likely have been a comment in my head...


Well, I would say that in my experience. Most promotions seems to come a year or 2 late when you get to the higher levels. I can't say definitely that it was delayed because she's a woman. But  :dunno:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Well, I would say that in my experience. Most promotions seems to come a year or 2 late when you get to the higher levels. I can't say definitely that it was delayed because she's a woman. But  :dunno:


It would just be a smartass response I would think.... even if it is not the case.


----------



## Master slacker (May 27, 2020)

My engineer is driving me bat shit insane.  I guess he's expecting me to tell him exactly what he needs to do, how exactly to do it, and when to have it done.  He stopped by my office four times in the past 30 minutes to get direction.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 27, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> My engineer is driving me bat shit insane.  I guess he's expecting me to tell him exactly what he needs to do, how exactly to do it, and when to have it done.  He stopped by my office four times in the past 30 minutes to get direction.


I feel you pain.  wait until he starts denying you told him/gave him something


----------



## Master slacker (May 27, 2020)

As much as he's trying to survive the performance improvement plan he's on (and not get fired at the end of it), the fact that he appears to be relying on me to "pull him through" each task does not bode well for his future.


----------



## Supe (Jul 14, 2020)

8:30 - FedEx - Out for Delivery

8:00 PM comes and goes

4:33 - FedEx - Could not Deliver, Business Closed

Uh, pretty sure THE F*CKING FRONT PORCH OF MY RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS IS OPEN 24/7, ASSH*OLES


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 14, 2020)

I honestly don't know how FedEx is still in business.  They have literally screwed up the last 10 deliveries I've gotten through them.  UPS hasn't messed one up in years.


----------



## Supe (Jul 15, 2020)

He pulled the same shit last night!  Lady on the phone said "oh, he tried to deliver at 7:14".  Me, "that's funny, because this is a residential address, the package requires no delivery confirmation or signature, and your driver has not been seen on my security cameras anywhere near my property yesterday OR today."

So, she goes through all the BS to route my package to the FedEx store so I can actually get it.  "Do you want the driver to attempt delivery once more?"  Me - "uh, no, he's lied and left my shit on the truck so he could go home early for two days in a row now, I don't expect him to be competent enough to do his job tomorrow, either."

So she starts to go into the "please take a short survey" line thinking we're done, when I interrupt with, "before we go, I want to ensure that this issue is filed as a formal complaint and escalated to your driver's management, since he has proven to be a liar and is falsifying company and customer records".  I could hear her sigh on the other end.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 15, 2020)

Supe said:


> He pulled the same shit last night!  Lady on the phone said "oh, he tried to deliver at 7:14".  Me, "that's funny, because this is a residential address, the package requires no delivery confirmation or signature, and your driver has not been seen on my security cameras anywhere near my property yesterday OR today."
> 
> So, she goes through all the BS to route my package to the FedEx store so I can actually get it.  "Do you want the driver to attempt delivery once more?"  Me - "uh, no, he's lied and left my shit on the truck so he could go home early for two days in a row now, I don't expect him to be competent enough to do his job tomorrow, either."
> 
> So she starts to go into the "please take a short survey" line thinking we're done, when I interrupt with, "before we go, I want to ensure that this issue is filed as a formal complaint and escalated to your driver's management, since he has proven to be a liar and is falsifying company and customer records".  I could hear her sigh on the other end.


When you see doorbell cam footage of delivery drivers kicking, throwing, etc. packages, it's nearly always FedEx drivers.  I may have seen 1 or 2 UPS drivers in those videos, but the vast majority are FedEx.  I don't understand how one company can be so good at this and the other be so abysmal.


----------



## Supe (Jul 15, 2020)

UPS is considerably larger, unionized, and is a "single network" company.  Ground/air/hubs operate under a single corporate structure.  FedEx is mostly non-union, is multiple smaller networks/companies operating under a corporate umbrella, often uses independent contractors in lieu of actual employees, and makes most of their profit off international air freight.  FedEx is the fucking Wish.com of delivery companies.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2020)

I don’t know how many times I am about to order something and then try and find the same thing on amazon just so it can be there tomorrow...and so I can avoid fed ex / ups 

Doesn’t always work but most of the time...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2020)

Like sex panther .. half the time it works all the time....


----------



## Supe (Jul 15, 2020)

FedEx delivers a lot of our Amazon stuff.  This one WAS an Amazon order.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2020)

Gotcha - we only get the blue amazon vans where I stay


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 15, 2020)

Hubs ordered something through one the deal-a-day sites, and they recently switched to using Pitney-Bowes  as their shipping service. It took over a month to get a package, which sat in a local post office (but not our town's PO) for a week before being shipped to another post office in another state before being transferred to our PO for delivery.  Do not recommend.  ha.


----------



## Supe (Jul 15, 2020)

I actually get a lot of my small ebay stuff through Pitney-Bowes and haven't had any issues.  FedEx and USPS are the only two I ever have problems with.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 16, 2020)

DHL used to be terrible too, but I think they got out of the residential delivery business.

My dad owned a box truck and used to contract for Fedex.  Lets just say they aren't any better to their contractors than they are to their customers.

A couple weeks ago I was getting a TP delivery from Walmart.  Got a notification that my package was delivered.  Went downstairs about 10 minutes later and the Fedex truck pulls up in the driveway, sits there for like 5-10 full minutes and then leaves.  No package.  So obviously they left our package somewhere else and then couldn't find it.

Thankfully the people that received our TP came and dropped it off.  They live a couple miles away.

The sad part is Fedex service is stellar compared to USPS.  My wife's birthday card took almost 2 months to be delivered.


----------



## Supe (Jul 16, 2020)

Its my understanding that DHL residential deliveries all get turned over to USPS for final delivery, and they only deliver directly to business addresses now.  I don't recall ever having problems with DHL that I can remember, but I can probably count on one hand the number of times they were ever slated to deliver something to me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 16, 2020)

On a 10 scale (my opinions):

USPS - 2

FedEx - 4

UPS - 8

Amazon - 10


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, I do think there are benefits of living &lt; 5 miles from one of those amazon fulfillment centers (I really wish they did tours) - we have gotten items delivered the same day if we order early enough, its crazy..

I wonder how much Revenue UPS / Fed EX have lost due to Amazon having its own drivers? (Obviously not everywhere though)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 16, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> DHL used to be terrible too, but I think they got out of the residential delivery business.


DHL is kinda like soccer...it's HUGE everywhere except the USA.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 17, 2020)

One of my amazon orders was delivered usps.  Got the email that package was delivered and “handed to owner”.  Not at my house.  I called local usps to see wtf.  They said driver recalled delivering it but must have been the wrong house.  He picked the package the next day and brought to us....opened!  Was delivered one street over.  Dicks that got it opened it.  Little note inside saying “sorry we didn’t know it wasn’t ours”. FU.  Maybe check the label.   And they could’ve just dropped it by our house.  No problem with usps but another example of people suck.


----------



## P-E (Jul 17, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> One of my amazon orders was delivered usps.  Got the email that package was delivered and “handed to owner”.  Not at my house.  I called local usps to see wtf.  They said driver recalled delivering it but must have been the wrong house.  He picked the package the next day and brought to us....opened!  Was delivered one street over.  Dicks that got it opened it.  Little note inside saying “sorry we didn’t know it wasn’t ours”. FU.  Maybe check the label.   And they could’ve just dropped it by our house.  No problem with usps but another example of people suck.


They must have realized it wasn’t theirs when the Speedos didn’t fit?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 17, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> One of my amazon orders was delivered usps.  Got the email that package was delivered and “handed to owner”.  Not at my house.  I called local usps to see wtf.  They said driver recalled delivering it but must have been the wrong house.  He picked the package the next day and brought to us....opened!  Was delivered one street over.  Dicks that got it opened it.  Little note inside saying “sorry we didn’t know it wasn’t ours”. FU.  Maybe check the label.   And they could’ve just dropped it by our house.  No problem with usps but another example of people suck.


In the 6-8 times I've gotten a neighbors package, we've accidentally opened it once or twice. We get SO many packages that sometimes we don't think to check. Sometimes there are 5 or 6 packages that we open all at once.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 17, 2020)

Side note, I love it when vHubs orders things on our Amazon account, then when they show up, ask why I have been ordering so many things.  Dude. Not my issue if you pick the default address with my name on it.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 17, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> In the 6-8 times I've gotten a neighbors package, we've accidentally opened it once or twice. We get SO many packages that sometimes we don't think to check. Sometimes there are 5 or 6 packages that we open all at once.


Not a valid excuse.  One should always check the label.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 17, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Not a valid excuse.  One should always check the label.


 I didn't realize that I was making an excuse. I didn't think I did anything that needed to be "excused".


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2020)

yeah legally you can open anything that gets delivered to your house regardless of whose name is on it..

I get so much crap from the previous owners (going on 7 year) that I just put it straight in the trash.. and they still get their 401K bank statements sent to our house.. smh....


----------



## csb (Jul 17, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> yeah legally you can open anything that gets delivered to your house regardless of whose name is on it..
> 
> I get so much crap from the previous owners (going on 7 year) that I just put it straight in the trash.. and they still get their 401K bank statements sent to our house.. smh....


But, um, do you get anything from AAA?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jul 17, 2020)

We get lots of mail for the previous owner of our house, but since she passed shortly after we put the offer on the house, I don't think she really cares.  But we know a lot about her political opinions and social life.

The saddest was we got a card from an old friend of hers who didn't know about her death.  I think it had a new phone number or something in it (must have, otherwise how would I have the number?), so I called to let her know that her friend had passed away.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 18, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> yeah legally you can open anything that gets delivered to your house regardless of whose name is on it..
> 
> I get so much crap from the previous owners (going on 7 year) that I just put it straight in the trash.. and they still get their 401K bank statements sent to our house.. smh....


That’s different from getting a package with the wrong address on it.   There’s a lot of things that are legal but not necessarily moral.

@jean15paul_PEno excuse needed but Would you be happy if it was your package that erroneously got delivered to the wrong address and someone opened it...just because and then made no effort to correct the situation?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 18, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> That’s different from getting a package with the wrong address on it.   There’s a lot of things that are legal but not necessarily moral.
> 
> @jean15paul_PEno excuse needed but Would you be happy if it was your package that erroneously got delivered to the wrong address and someone opened it...just because and then made no effort to correct the situation?


I dunno, seems like they made an honest mistake that a lot of people, including myself, could have easily done.  And it sounded like it got delivered to you the next day?  Unless they sat on it for a long time with no intention of fixing the situation then I don't really get the "people suck" vibe out of that.

Maybe they could have tried to deliver it to you personally, but in this day and age it's not always a safe thing to do.  I have a coworker who had a gun pointed at him for attempting to deliver something to the wrong house.  When I've gotten packages that aren't intended for our address I take them back to the post office because I don't know what I might encounter trying to drop it off myself.  And if they're a minority then just forget it, since they could easily be profiled as a burglar and killed over something like that.  Yes, people suck.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 18, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> That’s different from getting a package with the wrong address on it.   There’s a lot of things that are legal but not necessarily moral.
> 
> @jean15paul_PEno excuse needed but Would you be happy if it was your package that erroneously got delivered to the wrong address and someone opened it...just because and then made no effort to correct the situation?


Meh. If they open the external shipping box but didn't open the contents, that wouldn't bother me. Not resolving the situation is a bigger concern. I've always brought it to the right house when I've got a neighbor's package.

For the first few years after we bought the house, I would write, "moved. No forwarding address" on stuff that came for the previous owner and put it back in the mailbox. It's been almost 11 years, now I just toss it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2020)

yeah I dont go out of my way to open shit but it does happen,  our first christmas here we were going through XMAS cards and that was how we learned the previous owner of the house (husband) was in prison, because he mailed his jail stationary Christmas card from prison with a sad note about him being sorry he was in prison (never learned why)

But he was at closing when we bought the house so we dont know why he mailed it the house he didnt own anymore..

&amp; sadly I never learned why he was in prison..


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 20, 2020)

Maybe it was for the year prior and it was "lost" in the postal system.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2020)

with federal government employees that is a possibility..


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

WHY THE HECK CAN'T I ROLL OVER MY OLD 401K TO MY NEW 401K!?! AWRHA;DSFGJNAETUGAWEKLRGJBDFNSALJBVAETRG!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

New bank doesn't accept hand-written checks or wire transfers. Old bank won't issue cashier's check, bank checks, or money orders.

This is so stupid.


----------



## User1 (Jul 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> New bank doesn't accept hand-written checks or wire transfers. Old bank won't issue cashier's check, bank checks, or money orders.
> 
> This is so stupid.


so what do you have to do???? weird. they don't talk to each other? 

and do you mean into an IRA? i haven't been able to combine 401ks specifically


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

I've rolled over past 401k's to new 401k's at least twice before. This is the only time it's actually giving me trouble. In the past, it's been incredibly simple.

My current option is to roll over my old 401k into an IRA at the old bank, but I don't really want to do that... I want all my moneys in the same account, my new 401k.

The stupid thing now is that my 401k money apparently isn't in my old Charles Schwab 401k anymore... It's in some account my former employer has to pay out us employees who leave, which is where it went after I sold all my securities (converted them to cash). Which is fine and all, except I technically do not have access to that money at all right now.

To add to the fun, my old employer uses a third party company (who I still don't really get what they do) to help them manage all of this... Which just adds another layer to talking to my old boss, this third party company, my old 401k bank (Charles Schwab), and my new 401k bank (ADP).


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2020)

Are these really small banks? How is the old bank giving you the money? Cash?

Can you have them send you the money via wire transfer to your personal account, then have your bank send them a "typed" check via mail ( bank draft or whatever its called)

I had to do something similar, was paranoid that by depositing the first check I would get nailed to the cross on taxes but I just had to show that I sent that check into another retirement account.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

No, Charles Schwab and ADP (which I didn't even know had a bank, but apparently they do?).

I could maybe do what you're saying, RG, but no one has suggested it to me... The issue is, currently, that I think my former employer has to write the check, but ADP does not accept hand-written checks, and Charles Schwab is not able to issue me a bank check (whatever that is) with the balance of my account. That might have something to do with this third party management company.

I'm basically convinced that my old employer, as is very like them, picked the absolute cheapest way to offer 401k's to their employees, and it's through this third party company, which is causing me issues.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

ADP's instructions are to get a bank check made out to them, that gets sent to me so I can add some additional info to it... But I can't get the bank check from Charles Schwab, which is quite annoying.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 30, 2020)

sorry @leggo PE. This sounds stupid and frustrating.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> sorry @leggo PE. This sounds stupid and frustrating.


It's okay; it's very much first world problems. I just don't get why it is so complicated. I just got off the phone with the guy from the third party plan management company, and he was like, "I don't get why it's this hard either". He was the one who suggested rolling it over to a Charles Schwab Rollover IRA, like tj suggested. So that might be the path I end up taking... But I'm not done talking to all the people I need to talk to to answer my outstanding questions.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 31, 2020)

@leggo PE I would second/third the idea of rolling into an IRA instead of your new 401k.  You have little control over the investment options in a 401k, but you can invest in anything you want in an IRA.  I'd love to be able to roll my 401k into an IRA so I could pick what to invest in, but you can't do it while you still work for that employer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 31, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> @leggo PE I would second/third the idea of rolling into an IRA instead of your new 401k.  You have little control over the investment options in a 401k, but you can invest in anything you want in an IRA.  I'd love to be able to roll my 401k into an IRA so I could pick what to invest in, but you can't do it while you still work for that employer.


yeah. There's definitely a good argument for that.

But I chose to rollover to my 401k. Very convenient to keep everything in one place. And my 401k has dozens of investing options (including the ones that I want). It's nice to only play fees on one account instead of 2 accounts.

To each their own. Gotta figure out what works for you.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, I'm going ahead and rolling over into a Rollover IRA. Depending on whether I want to do more paperwork or not, and maybe depending on the fees, I will decide whether to leave it there or forward it onto my current 401k.

Despite growing up with a father who worked as a financial advisor, I don't take much active interest in figuring out exactly what I want to invest in in my 401k. I generally go for one of those Target Retirement Date plans that picks for me.

Thanks for the advice, everyone!


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 1, 2020)

I've had to roll over my 401k twice before, and both times I rolled it into my IRA. I have MANY more investment options with my IRA than I do with my 401k. I'm pretty active with my investments, so having it in a IRA makes it easy for me to buy/sell. The investment options usually provided by companies for 401k accounts are okay, but with my IRA gains have smoked my 401k gains because of the better options. I use Merrill Edge and I just pick investments that don't require fees. Merrill has select stocks/funds that don't require me to pay fees as well (though, I have had to pay fees on Vangaurd funds, but I don't own any of those anymore).

I think 401k's are great for the employer match, but they usually don't allow you to select options that will out perform the standard target retirement funds.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2020)

our deffered comp used to have nice growth options that really made money in addition to the targeted retirement funds, but they got rid of them.  We now have the targeted funds then some really bad no growth options, so I switched to the targeted retirement fund because that was the only place that is making $


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2020)

Every time I get that Social Security Summary I wish they would give me half of it and let me roll it into an IRA and never get another dime from them..


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2022)

you know what's not fair...a regular single serve container of yogurt is 40-60 cents. A dairy free single serve container is $1.65.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Good golly. Snickette's torso just got longer again, Her legs stayed the same. Going to need to buy new shirts AGAIN. She is going to have a super long torso like her Dad. Minisnick is all leg like me, he already wears pants with a longer length than his Dad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2022)

irksome...ordered a special size battery for the alarm clock from amazon because I couldn't find it locally. It arrived yesterday, but it wasn't the correct battery. The label said the right thing, but it was stuck to a battery that was about half the size it should have been. Someone mislabeled something at the warehouse. They are resending it, but my guess it will be another mismarked product.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2022)

So they push this no child left behind grading so average (so to me that means a C--->70%) is the gold standard in elementary school, to the other extreme wacked out middle school grading scale where a 90% is a B...even a 93% is a B. WTF???!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2022)

maybe in a highschool AP or honors class, but not for your AVERAGE middle school subject


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 23, 2022)

Does A- not exist anymore? Honestly? Shouldn’t a 93 be an A, not even an A-?

Or am I showing my age here? Haha!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Does A- not exist anymore? Honestly? Shouldn’t a 93 be an A, not even an A-?
> 
> Or am I showing my age here? Haha!


I know!! Technically the 93% is a B+, but still. according to their grade scale 70% is failing.

but i agree, i must be old. When did this stuff change???


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 23, 2022)

teenHab had one class that was non traditional grading and you had to meet certain metrics, and until you were proficient, you had a C, but I think for the most part, 90% or higher is A, standard grading.


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Mar 23, 2022)

On a related note, in my college Physics 1 class I got a 91% and my professor curved the class down, so I wound up with a B+. I will never get over it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 23, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> On a related note, in my college Physics 1 class I got a 91% and my professor curved the class down, so I wound up with a B+. I will never get over it.


That seems wrong.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> On a related note, in my college Physics 1 class I got a 91% and my professor curved the class down, so I wound up with a B+. I will never get over it.


THat is why I didn't take my computer science requirement at my university. The class is graded on a curve and CS majors took the class at the same time as non-CS majors. So even if you got a B you could still fail if all the CS majors did really well.

So I took it at my local community college over the summer and learned FORTRAN.


----------



## steel (Mar 24, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> THat is why I didn't take my computer science requirement at my university. The class is graded on a curve and CS majors took the class at the same time as non-CS majors. So even if you got a B you could still fail if all the CS majors did really well.
> 
> So I took it at my local community college over the summer and learned FORTRAN.


There seems something majorly wrong with that. 

"Look, I know you did worse than this other person, but I'm gonna arbitrarily change it so you did worse than worse."

No student should ever be graded based on the performance of another student.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2022)

That's just the way big university worked...weed out classes. Not sure if that sort of thing is still allowed now.
I'm just happy my advisor told me about during our pre-scheduling counseling appt for my freshman year. Lots of friends squeaked by with C's in the CS class. My advisor had been a student there in undergrad and was full of tips and tricks on working the system. Like take this list of classes at a community collage over summer breaks. Try to take these gen. electives since they count in multiple course requirement categories. I ended up only needing to take 11 credits my last semester.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 24, 2022)

I actually got my degree in Ocean Engineering...basically Civil with some extra classes about hydrology, tides, currents, etc. thrown in. In fact, we took most of our classes with the other CE students. Our Structures class was a bunch of CE's and then 7 or 8 of us were OE's. Made it about 1/3 of the way through the semester before we figured out the professor was *really* lazy. He'd pull his exams and quizzes from the example problems in the previous years' text books. You'd go to the library and the whole class would be in there passing around the old textbooks. Come final exam time, all the CE's got A's. All the OE's, and only the OE's, got 0's "because we cheated".

The group of us went to the Engineering Department and gave them the lowdown. We got our A's and they decided not to keep that prof. around which also meant he had to go back to France since he was on a work visa.


----------



## steel (Mar 24, 2022)

jeb6294 said:


> I actually got my degree in Ocean Engineering...basically Civil with some extra classes about hydrology, tides, currents, etc. thrown in. In fact, we took most of our classes with the other CE students. Our Structures class was a bunch of CE's and then 7 or 8 of us were OE's. Made it about 1/3 of the way through the semester before we figured out the professor was *really* lazy. He'd pull his exams and quizzes from the example problems in the previous years' text books. You'd go to the library and the whole class would be in there passing around the old textbooks. Come final exam time, all the CE's got A's. All the OE's, and only the OE's, got 0's "because we cheated".
> 
> The group of us went to the Engineering Department and gave them the lowdown. We got our A's and they decided not to keep that prof. around which also meant he had to go back to France since he was on a work visa.


Honestly, if I was the department, I'd have given everyone a W and made them repeat the class. Since it would have been obvious nobody learned a damn thing and it was a sham because of said professor's laziness.

In either case, good on you for standing up to that!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 24, 2022)

jeb6294 said:


> I actually got my degree in Ocean Engineering...basically Civil with some extra classes about hydrology, tides, currents, etc. thrown in. In fact, we took most of our classes with the other CE students. Our Structures class was a bunch of CE's and then 7 or 8 of us were OE's. Made it about 1/3 of the way through the semester before we figured out the professor was *really* lazy. He'd pull his exams and quizzes from the example problems in the previous years' text books. You'd go to the library and the whole class would be in there passing around the old textbooks. Come final exam time, all the CE's got A's. All the OE's, and only the OE's, got 0's "because we cheated".
> 
> The group of us went to the Engineering Department and gave them the lowdown. We got our A's and they decided not to keep that prof. around which also meant he had to go back to France since he was on a work visa.


Well, that is cockamamie BS. Good for you guys. I had a prof who lectured straight out of our textbook, and I would just take notes in my book when he added a step or something. One day he said "You know, this will be on the exam", and I was like, I know, I'm taking notes. The exams were open book/notes, so it was not like I needed to waste additional paper to write down pretty much word for word what the book said.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 24, 2022)

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, that is cockamamie BS. Good for you guys. I had a prof who lectured straight out of our textbook, and I would just take notes in my book when he added a step or something. One day he said "You know, this will be on the exam", and I was like, I know, I'm taking notes. The exams were open book/notes, so it was not like *I needed to waste additional paper to write down pretty much word for word what the book said.*


This was exactly my way of studying in college, ha! I was a firm believer of thinking writing it myself would help me learn. I still do think I retain stuff better when I write it by hand, but have almost lost exclusively to digital records for work and personal life. I do still write cards by hand though!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 24, 2022)

steelnole15_PE said:


> Honestly, if I was the department, I'd have given everyone a W and made them repeat the class. Since it would have been obvious nobody learned a damn thing and it was a sham because of said professor's laziness.
> 
> In either case, good on you for standing up to that!


We paid attention and we still did the homework and everything so we knew the material...cell phones weren't even a thing yet so it's not like we had anything else to do in class...but when your exams are such a huge chunk of your final grade, you're going to make sure you get them right.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2022)

jeb6294 said:


> We paid attention and we still did the homework and everything so we knew the material...cell phones weren't even a thing yet so it's not like we had anything else to do in class...but when your exams are such a huge chunk of your final grade, you're going to make sure you get them right.


study smarter not harder!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 24, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> THat is why I didn't take my computer science requirement at my university. The class is graded on a curve and CS majors took the class at the same time as non-CS majors. So even if you got a B you could still fail if all the CS majors did really well.
> 
> So I took it at my local community college over the summer and learned FORTRAN.


My college had "Mechatronics" for the ME majors so that they didn't have to take "real" programming classes. They also learned Fortran. And they had CS's do most of their homework for them.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 25, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> On a related note, in my college Physics 1 class I got a 91% and my professor curved the class down, so I wound up with a B+. I will never get over it.



Wow, I got around 45% in my Physics 1 class. Was freaked out at first but it turned out to curve to an A.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2022)

if everyone does bad it definitely can help.


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Mar 25, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> if everyone does bad it definitely can help.


Very true, I remember my college girlfriend at the time being a premed student and the average for all of her bio exams was typically between 50-60% and eventually got curved up. I don't know why they would do that, it caused so much stress for all the students, and to me just seems like a poorly designed assesment.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 25, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> Very true, I remember my college girlfriend at the time being a premed student and the average for all of her bio exams was typically between 50-60% and eventually got curved up. I don't know why they would do that, it caused so much stress for all the students, and to me just seems like a poorly designed assesment.


Had same experience as Undergrad. One of the EE professors, thankfully never took a class with him, was notorious for grades in the 30-40% range but then a massive curve at the end. I didn't understand the point then and still don't.


----------



## DLD PE (Mar 25, 2022)

My freshman year Calculus 1 class was taught by a German professor who barely spoke English. He was terrible. I had calc in high school and I might as well had been taking a foreign language. We started with 25 students and my first exam was 45%...second was 54%. We kept asking him about a curve and he didn't know what a "curve" was. He just told us we needed to try harder. By the end of the course all but 6 had dropped out of the class. I ended up with a "C". 

The next semester I drew the same professor, so after the first day I immediately dropped it and reassigned myself to another class. Back then they were randomly assigned, so you basically chose the course number but you never knew which professor you would get. Turned out she was American. I made an 'A' in her class. 

It's all about who teaches and their style.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 26, 2022)

I took Thermodynamics when I was a sophomore…usually it’s a Jr/Sr class. Found out my fraternity brother was going to be teaching the class. No special treatment, but he would ask me about the class because everyone was doing so badly. He was fine, it was just a really hard class…everyone in the other class that semester failed. Even with extra help from him and my roommate, I took my C and was happy to be done with it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 28, 2022)

We had two Thermo classes. Thermo I was Sophomore year and Thermo II Junior year. Thermo I was taken by MEs and CEs, Thermo II MEs only.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2022)

as a Chem E, we had our own version of thermo, so we didn't have to take that on with the rest of the other engineering disciplines.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 28, 2022)

Haha speaking of bad profs...I had a Mechanics of Materials professor (this was 18 years ago already...GOOD LORD) who would very painstakingly draw Mohr's Circles and took up waaaay too much time. Then he stood around and collected evaluations ad the end of the course - big no no. I don't think my school kept him around for long.


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Apr 4, 2022)

Customer: What is the status of my project?
Me: I quoted you 2 1/2 to 3 week turnaround time. It has been 6 days since you submitted your project.
Customer: But I want to start excavating this week, and the home-owners want the plan to be done in May.
*Me: I quoted you 2 1/2 to 3 week turnaround time. It has been 6 days since you submitted your project.*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 4, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> Customer: What is the status of my project?
> Me: I quoted you 2 1/2 to 3 week turnaround time. It has been 6 days since you submitted your project.
> Customer: But I want to start excavating this week, and the home-owners want the plan to be done in May.
> *Me: I quoted you 2 1/2 to 3 week turnaround time. It has been 6 days since you submitted your project.*


THIS IS EVERY BLASTED PROJECT THESE DAYS!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 4, 2022)

Maybe say it’s in progress and you will get it to them by stated time? Or does that make too much sense also…


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 4, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> Customer: What is the status of my project?
> Me: I quoted you 2 1/2 to 3 week turnaround time. It has been 6 days since you submitted your project.
> Customer: But I want to start excavating this week, and the home-owners want the plan to be done in May.
> *Me: I quoted you 2 1/2 to 3 week turnaround time. It has been 6 days since you submitted your project.*


Or, "I know you have revisions, but the shops are done, so just mark them up as you go through the redesign process to save us time." Yeah, because drawing it all again (for the second time) sounds like a blast.
OR, well, "we bid the roof structure out of a totally different system, everything else is still the same, right?" Going from precast tees to joists and metal deck - Absolutely not. You just changed a large part of my lateral system and I'll need to back check everything.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 5, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> *Me: I quoted you 2 1/2 to 3 week turnaround time. It has been 6 days since you submitted your project.*


...and at an agreed upon fee of X. We'd be more than happy to expedite your project for an increased rate of 300%, as this will require shuffling of our current backlog and overtime on an already accelerated schedule.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 5, 2022)

mudpuppy said:


> Wow, I got around 45% in my Physics 1 class. Was freaked out at first but it turned out to curve to an A.


My Physics 3 prof had a thick Indian accent and would always compare things to "_like high compression pistons moving up and down_" which would subsequently trigger a tangent "how" thought stream. I still don't know how I minored in that series.

edit: *thick


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 19, 2022)

well this is really shitty of the host school. They *just* told the track coach this morning that they can only bring 3 kids per event. This isn't an invitational, just a regular meet. Everyone is supposed to be allowed at these. Wont know until after school if minisnick will make the cut. The coach didn't say if it was 3 kids for each age bracket (6/7 and 8) or 3 kids period. If it is three kids regardless of age, then minisnick likely wont be going...the 8th graders are faster in his usual events.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 19, 2022)

The coach sent out a group message stating he sent personal messages to parents of students not going. Haven't gotten one yet, so it looks like minisnick made the cut. Just don't know which events he will be doing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 19, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> The coach sent out a group message stating he sent personal messages to parents of students not going. Haven't gotten one yet, so it looks like minisnick made the cut. Just don't know which events he will be doing.


Great!


----------

